# Авиация > Современность >  Су-34 составит основу ударной мощи фронтовой авиации??

## Andreus

главнокомандующий военно-воздушных сил России Владимир Михайлов сказал что Су-34 составит основу ударной мощи фронтовой авиации http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/we.../44698902.html

что бы это все означало? :lol:

----------


## airwolf

/ИТАР-ТАСС/
К 2010 году Министерство обороны России закупит для ВВС полк боевых самолетов Су-34 в количестве 24 единиц, сообщил вице-премьер - министр обороны Сергей Иванов.

"В краткосрочном плане все согласовано и решено. С 2004 года Минобороны получило право заключать долгосрочные трехлетние контракты с предприятиями оборонно-промышленного комплекса. В результате уже в 2006 году уже будут закуплены два серийных самолета Су-34, в 2007 году - еще шесть, в 2008 - 10 и далее по нарастающей. Таким образом, в 2010 году мы должны закупить целый полк - 24 самолеттов Су-34", - пояснил он.


Наверно это означает,что СУ-34 будут принимать на вооружение.
А вообще наш главком любит всякого рода заявления и порой они не понятны,а порой слова расходятся с делом-как будто лозунги кидает!

----------


## Жора

> Наверно это означает,что СУ-34 будут принимать на вооружение.


На вооружение его уже приняли. Год или два назад. Причём, насколько помню, собирались чуть ли не сразу укомплектовать эскадрилью. 
Смущает только то, что полк - чуть больше 20 самолётов - силищаааа!
Наделают их на полк, и успокоятся. Амассовым как был, так и останется старичок 24-й. Пока все от старости не попадают. :cry:

----------


## airwolf

> Сообщение от airwolf
> 
> 
> Наверно это означает,что СУ-34 будут принимать на вооружение.
> 
> 
> На вооружение его уже приняли. Год или два назад. Причём, насколько помню, собирались чуть ли не сразу укомплектовать эскадрилью. 
> Смущает только то, что полк - чуть больше 20 самолётов - силищаааа!
> Наделают их на полк, и успокоятся. Амассовым как был, так и останется старичок 24-й. Пока все от старости не попадают. :cry:


А сделают ли на полк?А то опять обешания,обещания......

----------


## An-Z

Ну шо тутт скажешь.. наш МО снова демонстрируюет свою невежественность... "Министерство обороны России закупит для ВВС полк боевых самолетов Су-34 в количестве 24 единиц.." вдумайтесь, какой пёрл!! Хотя, скорей всего, гатские журнолажники постарались исказить великий смысл сказанного..  Понятно, что полка Су-34 не будет, даже если построят к 10 году 24 машины.. пара останется в НИИ ВВС, 2-4 в ЦПБ, пока будут новые выпускать - старые поломают, в итоге хорошо, если получится полноценная эскадрилья в полку..

----------


## Anonymous

Это значит, что фронтовая аваиация России к 2010 году будет состоять из 1 полка Су-34  :(

----------


## sss

ну, во-первых, несколько машин для ГЛИЦ и липецкого ЦБП есть - то ли 4 то ли 5 предсерийных, выпущенные за прошедшие 15 лет
во-вторых, собирались перевооружать не полк, а два пол-полка - и даже назывались конкретные части.

правда, речь о перевооружении двух эскадрилий шла сначала о 2005 годе... потом о 2007... теперь о 2010
24 машины? построят - не вопрос...
вопрос - когда

----------


## 3ABPuK

В 97 году в ЧВАКУШе на ремонтном заводе (правда у них только ВПП общая) нам дружно вещЯли о получении "мурзилок" по Су-34 и отправки группы товарищей на стажировку. Результат вам известен - завод прикрыли.

Но тогда проводили комплекс мероприятий по подготовки рем.базы.
А сейчас просто заявление. Хотя может кто и готовится к ремоту.

----------


## AC

> Результат вам известен - завод прикрыли.


Разве 712 арз прикрыли? Правда?
А когда это случилось?

----------


## 3ABPuK

мы там практику проходили, договора там всякие, а 98 сказали "фсё, фенита ля камедия".

Возможно его не закрывали, а отправили в очередной не очередной отпуск(договора расторгли).

Когда мы там были он уже стоял, очень удобно было (нам студентам) полный цикл от только что прибывшего до готового к отправке и ни одного рабочего, ходи изучай ни кому не мешаешь.

Далее сотрудничество закончилось и мы отправились в Кумертау.

----------


## Anonymous

К тому времени когда их наконец наклепают, будет следующее:
1. Он устарет полностью до немогу, я сидел на нем еще капитаном в далеком 1995 голу на МАКСе, в прошлом году все тот же самолет в виде памятника для МАКСа.
2. Су-24 вообще уже не будет, самолет не может летать вечно без капитального ремонта и практически все самолеты выбрали ресурс - если помните, то везде пишут что производство закончилось в 1981-1983 годах, то есть ресурс планера выработан пратически полностью
3. Су-24м и так немного, останется еще меньше.
4. Летать на Су-34 будут мастера лобовых и танковых ударов из Липецка и Ахтубинска.
5. Экспортный потенциал у Су-34 практически нулевой - кому нуже маленький дальний бомбардировщик?????

----------


## Холостяк

Авиационные эксперты давно предупреждали, что старение авиапарка военных самолетов который не обновлялся последние 15 лет, а так же катастрофическое снижение налета у военных летчиков в конце концов привел к необратимым последствиям. Нынешний «самолетопад» - этому подтверждение.
Что касаемо конкретно Су-34, который придет, по словам МинОбороны Иванова взамен Су-24. В ближайшие 10 лет Су-34 будет построено 60 штук. То есть получается 5-7 самолетов в год. Легко подсчитать что с уровнем аварийности, потом необходимостью наверстывания налета у летчиков, то ни о каком обновлении парка военной авиации по тому же самолету Су-34 – *РЕЧИ И НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ!*

----------


## Холостяк

Су-34...

----------


## Холостяк

На днях по каналу МО РФ «Звезда» показали репортаж о передаче двух Су-34 в ГЛИЦ ВВС им. В.Чкалова на «обкатку». Бортовые № 01 и № 02. На торжественной передаче самолетов из Новосибирского АПО присутствовал ГК ВВС Михайлов и Генеральный ОКБ Сухой Погосян. Самолеты принимал Зам начальника ГЛИЦ Маликов. 
Конечно цифры в речи Главкома смешили в масштабах Великой России, будто вооружают армию страны размером с Грузию… До 2020 года, из слов Михайлова, около 200 самолетов, а пока до 2010 будет только полк… Маловато будет…!!!! Как в мультфильме… Но… О начальстве плохо не говорят. Однако хоть порадовал Погосян. Сказал, что в компании Сухой во всю ведутся успешные работы над самолетом 5 поколения. :D 
После ГЛИЦ самолеты пойдут в Липецкий центр. Там переучивание летчиков… и в войска… Так что: «Поезд тронулся Господа присяжные заседатели!» 
Начало положено, но пока радости как-то нет…
Стоп кадры из программы.

----------


## Холостяк

Еще снимки...

----------


## Холостяк

Привет Новосибирцам!!!!

----------


## Антоха

по поводу Су-34 есть две мысли:
1. От летчиков слышал, что самоль странный - внизу трясёт, на верху нет шансов "свалить", в серединке его еще лет пять надо учить воевать...
2. Факт появления в строевых частях "новой" техники отраден! Он вселяет в сердца летчиков оптимизм... хотя мы все прекрасно понимаем, что 99% из них никоогда не удастся даже посидеть в его кабине...

----------


## FLOGGER

Вообще, поразительно, как у них языки не отсохнут от беспардоннсти болтовни! Во-первых, к 2010, а тем более к 2020году они давно уже будут не у дел и , соответственно, никакой  ответственности за свою болтовню они  нести не будут:спросить-то будет не с кого. А что касается "темпов" обновления парка, то не в нашей-бы стране о них говорить. В былые годы наш авиапром " клепал" самолеты сотнями в год разных типов, а сейчас сделать целых две-три штуки за год-и уже презентации, съезжается начальство, телевидение-во как мы об авиации заботимся! А по-моему забили там на авиацию и просто, чтобы отмахнуться, нехотя так: ну нате вам два  самолета, не нойте только. И сдается мне, что не будет у нас толком 5-го поколения, и новых самолетов толком тоже не будет. Так, сделают по несколько штук и будут они потихоньку небо колтить где-нибудь в ГЛИЦе, в ЦБП и т.п. Если уж Су-34, который еще в 91году был показан офищиально (Су-27ИБ) до сих пор не в серии, то, что говорить о новых самолетах! Да и с Як-130 тоже интересно:еще в 2003г. обещали 10 штук в войска передать-и где они?Делают по 1 в год, да еще и за кордон собираются их сплавить. А в  ОКБ Яковлева, говорят, в каком-то цехе "звезды"  теперь отплясывают. Микояновцы уже 30 лет  не могут в серию ни одного нового самоля сдать-говорят, как-то  враз они разучились самоли делать. Делали-делали, и вдруг "бац-вторая смена"-разучились. А уж сколько  раз там верхнее руководство поменялось-это ваще отдельная песня, причем, длинная. Вот и возникает вопрос: так все-таки авиация нужна государству? По-моему- нет. С уважением.

----------

Дык, по поводу сотен самолётов в год... у нас же теперь доктрина другая: никакой глобальной войны, армия - для локальных конфликтов. Хотя оно, может, для европейского ТВД и верно, но что будет на гипотетическом китайском фронте? Там точно будет важна массовость...

----------


## Холостяк

Действительно становится грустно, когда сравниваешь цифры с теми же заказами Пентагона на Ф-22 или Ф-35… Там один полк за 10 лет не собирают…
Но отношение нашего государства к Авиации понятно. Пока ставку руководство делает на подлодки и ракеты. Тем более последнее решение озвученное Ивановым, что в первую очередь – гражданские самолеты.
Кстати, в той передаче ГК ВВС сказал, что в Новосибирске идет параллельно и модернизация Су-24, на замену которых и придет Су-34. Однако даже в интервью ляпы во всю… Михайлов сказал, что модернизированные Су-24 устареют через 2-4 года…, а Су-34 продержатся еще 10-15 лет… Дык, к заявленному им же в том же интервью 2020 году, когда в строю уже будут 200 Су-34.. Су-34 уже устареют. Им уже все – как пришли в строй так и пора на помойку??? Прямо как в «Аншлаге»…
По поводу поведения Су-34 в небе на разных высотах первый раз тут почитал. Надо будет специально поинтересоваться у тех кто летал…потом сообщу впечатления, даж самому любопытно.
Про массовость..Как черкнул предыдущий собеседник, я не согласен с его сарказмом... Массовость это на субботниках была, а тут разговор о разумном количестве боевой техники для такой большой страны как Россия...

Вот ссылка о той передаче Су-34 с Новосибирского завода, фото материал которого я вывесил ранее…: 
http://www.rian.ru/analytics/20061218/57085878.html

Вот свежая ссылка, правда, тут Су-25 модернизируют…:
http://www.vz.ru/news/2006/12/28/62711.html

Но блин, уже достали журналисты и другие темные люди!!! Никогда в Авиации  не называют самолеты Су – «сушками». Это до дикости НЕВЕЖЕСТВЕННО!!!! Сушками на базаре бабки торгуют! Самолеты называют «СУХИЕ»!!!! 
А в этом интервью опять, сразу видно кто пишет и его компетентность. Так же, как странно написано, что два самолета разорвутся и на Липецк и на Ахтубу…??? Если понятно, что раз прилетел за ним Зам началника ГЛИЦ Маликов, то их ждут в Ахтубе... Или всетаки 01 в ГЛИЦ, а 02 в Липецк... Соломоново решение!!!!!

----------


## [RUS] MK

> ...а пока до 2010 будет только полк… Маловато будет…!!!!


Да не будет.  :Smile: 




> По поводу поведения Су-34 в небе на разных высотах первый раз тут почитал. Надо будет специально поинтересоваться у тех кто летал…потом сообщу впечатления, даж самому любопытно.


Поинтересовались?

----------


## Knot

Приветствую. Скажите в чем суть концепции фронтового бомбардировщика в современной авиации? Какие принципиально задачи Су-34 может выполнять лучше (и почему), чем это могут сделать например Су-35С или Су-30?Тоннаж вооружения у них такой же вроде бы - 8000т. Тип подвесного вооружения - тоже самое. Скорость максимальная на высоте у них даже повыше. У земли примерно одинаковая. Су-34 может лететь по рельефу местности, но и Су-35С и Су-30 разве не могут? Кабина и баки у 34ки коненчо бронированые - но большое ли это преимущество для выполнения задач фронтоовго бомбардировщика?
Может дело в начинке? Авионика, радар, и т.п? Ну так все это разве нельзя поставить на другие, приведенные мной машины? Если я не ошибаюсь теже США уже вроде отказываются от концепции фронтового бомбардировщика F-111 этого типа были сняты с вооружения в 1996г. Они развивают вроде как концепцию более многофункционального самолета. Я, наверно чего-то не догоняю, да?

----------


## Nazar

> Если я не ошибаюсь теже США уже вроде отказываются от концепции фронтового бомбардировщика F-111 этого типа были сняты с вооружения в 1996г.


А от концепции F-15E они не отказываются.

----------


## Knot

F-15E - идет как истребитель-бомбардировщик. То есть может выполнять истребительные функции, получается вроде как многофункциоанльный самолет. Су-34 вроде тоже позиционируется как истребитель бомбардировщик, но насколько он может такие функции выполнять? Из-за нерегулируемого воздухозаборника скорость у него ниже чем у Су-30 и Су-35С. И вес у него тоже больше. Не приближает ли его это к функциям  фронтового бомбардировщика а не истребителя-бомбардировщика?На сколько он может выполнять функции истребителя вообще? Может целесообразней выпускать вместо него Су-35С все-таки?

----------


## Sr10

Ни на сколько не может. Су-34 скоро четверть века стукнет, а он все в перспективных ходит - о  целесообразности здесь речь уже не идет - бери что есть...
 F-15E своей универсальностью в основном обязан компактному подвесному контейнеру, аналога которого советская РЭпромышленность создать была не в состоянии. Про нынешнюю вообще промолчим... 
Так что предлагается вешать на Су-35С или любую другую 2-местную Сушку ? 
Далее - F-15E во всех операциях действовали совместно с F-16CJ и EA-6B. Ничего похожего тут нет и не будет. А без такой поддержки будет как в Грузии - одна довольно древняя ЗУР - и нет бомбера...

----------


## nike8887

> Какие принципиально задачи Су-34 может выполнять лучше (и почему), чем это могут сделать например Су-35С или Су-30?


Работа по земле естественно  :Smile:  На Су-30 (про Су-35 рано говорить) приходится вешать подвесной контейнер для работы по земле - минус один пилон. Потом РЛС у них очень разные.




> Тоннаж вооружения у них такой же вроде бы - 8000т.


У 34-ки так и так больше тоннаж. Лично я помню такую картину: 36 ФАБ-250 на 6 центральных пилонах (это уже ~9 тонн) плюс 4 Р-73 ~420 кг. и 2 Х-31П (Д) ~1200 кг. Получается больше 10 тонн, плюс вес балочных держателей.




> Су-34 может лететь по рельефу местности, но и Су-35С и Су-30 разве не могут?


Не могут, им это не надо. У них задача - воздушный бой.




> Кабина и баки у 34ки коненчо бронированые - но большое ли это преимущество для выполнения задач фронтоовго бомбардировщика?


Военные броню любят  :Smile:  Вообще бронь вроде как поможет при полётах на ПМВ.




> Может дело в начинке? Авионика, радар, и т.п?


Средства РЭБ, РЭП, РТР есть у Су-30? Нету, на него эти дела навешивается (нужно ли ему?) отдельно, занимая пилоны.




> Ну так все это разве нельзя поставить на другие, приведенные мной машины?


Нельзя, не подходит. Тот же комплекс Ш141 никак не подойдёт к Су-30, у него носовая часть маленькая для него.

----------


## nike8887

> На сколько он может выполнять функции истребителя вообще?


Воздушный бой сдавали в ГЛИЦ. Отстрел от предполагаемого противника, не более.




> он все в перспективных ходит?


А тут подробнее можно? Т.е. уход в декабре 4-х бортов в Балтимор это перспектива?

----------


## muk33

Ну РЭБ,РЭП, РТР на 34-ку тоже подвешиваются, занимая ТП. Я тут ранее приводил фото 48-й машины с контейнерами. На 30-ке (МКМ) замечательно "висит" французский "Дамоклес", позволяющий работать не хуже, чем с Платаном. И занимает одну (из 12) ТП. Другое дело,что на всех 30-ках (исключая МКК,МК-2, но они не конкуренты) почти все оборудование импортное, а на 34-ке отечественное. В этом её ГЛАВНОЕ преимущество. а насчет "перспективности"- так машина уже работает, и работает неплохо, по крайней мере лучше Су-24 (точность, дальность, номенклатура). Другое дело, что некоторые используют её не по назначению, пытаясь удивить народ пилотажем...

----------


## nike8887

> Ну РЭБ,РЭП, РТР на 34-ку тоже подвешиваются, занимая ТП.


Для групповой защиты - да, подвешивают (в Грузии так делали). У него ещё станция РЭБ/РЭП встроенная стоит.




> а на 34-ке отечественное.


Не согласен, но спорить не собираюсь, ибо за это будет статья  :Biggrin:  Я с БРЭО связан напрямую  :Smile: 




> Другое дело, что некоторые используют её не по назначению, пытаясь удивить народ пилотажем...


Харчевский?

----------


## Sr10

> а насчет "перспективности"- так машина уже работает, и работает неплохо,


А где работает-то ?  Мне казалось, с момента поставки первых машин в строй ни в каких боевых действиях ВВС РФ официально не участвовали...

----------


## muk33

Sr10, это кажется,  вам вверху же написали ГДЕ. Насчет отечественных (nike8887) - имелось в виду готовое изделие (блок, система), а не компоненты. Ну да, он самый....

----------


## Sr10

> Sr10, это кажется,  вам вверху же написали ГДЕ.


Мне вверху не писали ГДЕ. Расскажите, если не затруднит, Су-34 какой строевой авиабазы ВВС РФ работали в реальных боевых условиях, а заодно где и когда это было, и что дало вам повод говорить о их превосходстве над Су-24.

----------


## nike8887

> А где работает-то?


В Липецке и в Ахтубинске.




> Мне казалось, с момента поставки первых машин в строй ни в каких боевых действиях ВВС РФ официально не участвовали...


Первые машины шли не совсем в строй, на испытания и переучивание. В декабре 4 борта уже в строй, в Воронеж.




> имелось в виду готовое изделие (блок, система), а не компоненты.


Ну это само собой, конечное изделие собирают в РФ, но комплектуха импортная более чем на 80%.

----------


## nike8887

> Су-34 какой строевой авиабазы ВВС РФ работали в реальных боевых условиях, а заодно где и когда это было


Из ГЛИЦ'а по-моему вылетали 46 и 01 борты, работали в конфликте 08.08.08.




> и что дало вам повод говорить о их превосходстве над Су-24.


Не надо никакого повода: Су-24 безусловно машина отличная, но Су-34 намного мощнее по вооружению и по составу БРЭО. Су-24 устарел сильно.

----------


## muk33

Sr10? вы прекрасно поняли где это написано. Вам nike8887 и так много рассказал. А по поводу превосходства, мне дала повод повод сравнительная работа на полигоне двух машин одинаковыми боеприпасами и в одинаковых условиях (это что касается точности), что касается дальности и номенклатуры, тут даже говорить не о чем. И причем здесь СТРОЕВЫЕ авиабазы. Мы говорили о самолете.

----------


## Sr10

> Sr10? вы прекрасно поняли где это написано. Вам nike8887 и так много рассказал. А по поводу превосходства, мне дала повод повод сравнительная работа на полигоне двух машин одинаковыми боеприпасами и в одинаковых условиях (это что касается точности), что касается дальности и номенклатуры, тут даже говорить не о чем. И причем здесь СТРОЕВЫЕ авиабазы. Мы говорили о самолете.


Итог.
Су-34 как боевой самолет в реальных боевых условиях не проверялся и строевыми частями ВВС не использовался, посему что он из себя представляет как боевая единица - пока совершенно не ясно.

----------


## nike8887

> Су-34 как боевой самолет в реальных боевых условиях не проверялся


Я ж писал выше, что 2 борта в Грузии работали. Встречный вопрос: Су-30МК* в реальных боевых условиях применялся?




> строевыми частями ВВС не использовался, посему что он из себя.


Липецк за часть уже не считаем?

----------


## Sr10

> Я ж писал выше, что 2 борта в Грузии работали. Встречный вопрос: Су-30МК* в реальных боевых условиях применялся?
> 
> Липецк за часть уже не считаем?



Про пару Су-34 над Грузией - откуда такие данные ? 
Если все-же работали - то плохо, ПВО весьма слабого противника не была подавлена и действовала в течении всех пяти дней операции : ЗРК сбили один Ту-22М3 и два Су-24М. Учитывая общее отступление ( а фактически - бегство) противника и его слабую материальную базу - это очень большие потери...

 "Липецк" : 968-й исследовательско-инструкторский смешанный авиаполк. Это не строевая часть, как явствует из его открытого полного названия.  
Считать-же можно что и как угодно - личное дело каждого.

----------


## nike8887

> Про пару Су-34 над Грузией - откуда такие данные?


Личное общение с лётчиками из ГЛИЦ, которые пригоняли к нам на ремонт 46 борт. Да и на заводе подробной информацией обладают многие.




> Если все-же работали - то плохо


Посмеялся, спасибо  :Biggrin:  Первый борт ракетой Х-31ПД поразил ЗРК "Бук", расхерачил аэродром. Второй борт чисто РЭБ, прикрывал звено Су-24М. Су-34 были там всего один день.




> ПВО весьма слабого противника не была подавлена и действовала в течении всех пяти дней операции


Ну извеняйте, сэр  :Biggrin: 




> "Липецк" : 968-й исследовательско-инструкторский смешанный авиаполк.


Ключевое слово "авиаполк"...

----------


## Sr10

> Посмеялся, спасибо  Первый борт ракетой Х-31ПД поразил ЗРК "Бук", расхерачил аэродром. Второй борт чисто РЭБ, прикрывал звено Су-24М. Су-34 были там всего один день.
> 
> Ну извеняйте, сэр


Сомнительное у вас веселье, учитывая что половина членов экипажей сбитых самолетов погибли... Ну да дело ваше.
А какой аэродром "расхерачил" (?) единственный Су-34 за один день - не вспомните ?




> Ключевое слово "авиаполк"...


Да что вы такое говорите ?

----------


## nike8887

> Сомнительное у вас веселье, учитывая что половина членов экипажей сбитых самолетов погибли... Ну да дело ваше.
> А какой аэродром "расхерачил" (?) единственный Су-34 за один день - не вспомните ?


Не по зарплате вопрос (С). На этой ноте закончим, подсудное дело это всё.




> Да что вы такое говорите ?


Именно.

----------


## Knot

> У 34-ки так и так больше тоннаж. Лично я помню такую картину: 36 ФАБ-250 на 6 центральных пилонах (это уже ~9 тонн) плюс 4 Р-73 ~420 кг. и 2 Х-31П (Д) ~1200 кг. Получается больше 10 тонн, плюс вес балочных держателей.


Разве? А от куда данная инфа?
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Су-34
Там характеристики и схема вооружения есть. ФАБ-250 там вроде 22 подвешивается, а не 36. Так, или нет?



> Военные броню любят  Вообще бронь вроде как поможет при полётах на ПМВ.


Хм, может это и имеет какой-то эффект...но от прямого зенитного огня вряд ли защитит.



> про Су-35 рано говорить


Возможно и рано. Я имел ввиду этот
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Су-35С
цитата по ссылке:




> ВВС России — 2 готовятся к государственным испытаниям + 4 заказано, также 48 серийных машин заказано до 2015 года. Аналогичный контракт также планируется заключить на 2015—2020 годы


Значит ли это что с внутренней компоновкой уже определились? Если определились, то позиционируется он как многофункциональный истребитель, к тому же:




> Некоторые эксперты указывают на то, что по совокупности своих характеристик (ZOCT Scoring by 5th Gen Metrics) истребитель Су-35С может считаться истребителем пятого поколения, так как удовлетворяет требованиям к истребителям 5-го поколения так же, как и F-22


(с) от туда же
 А одно из условий пятого поколоения - это "высокая эффективность при поражении воздушных, наземных, надводных и подводных целей". То есть он должен работать *и* как фронтовой бомбардировщик тоже. Впрочем, наверно в данном случае про пятое поколение - это громкие слова, а не действительность...ну как то так.
 Возвращаюсь к Су-34. Зачем на нём убрали регулируемый воздухозаборник? Читал что вроде мотивировали это тем, что фронтовому бомбардировщику не сильно нужны большие скорости на больших высотах. Однако ж повторяюсь, целесообразна ли ныне концепция фронтового бомбардировщика? F-15E, Хорнет и Суперхорнет, вроде как могут выполнять истребительные функции (а последние два к тому же еще и палубные самолеты). Су-34  -вряд ли их может адекватно выполнять против современных истребителей. Или я не прав? 
 Вон в США как делают, вроде бы. Используют многофункциональный самолет. Если он нужен в варианте фронтового бомбардировщика на него цепляют подвесной лазерный целеуказатель, ну и еще может что цепляют...и выпускают. Ну, правда по словам Sr10 они при этом активно используют самолеты радиолокационного подавления. Но даже если так...
может все же целесообразней вместо того чтобы тратить деньги и силы на постройку Су-34, взять  Су-30, увеличить ему носовую часть, поставить туда аппаратур РЭБ, и ту аппаратуру котроая нужна для ударного варианта, (ну а контейнер для лазерного наведения ракет и так на Су-34 цепляется на пилон) то есть разработать на базе Су-30 все-же истребитель-бомбардировщик?

К тому же не слишком ли затяжелили ли Су-34 с этими наворотоами в кабине и броней? Этот туалет в кабине..., зачем? ну, наверно все же во время боевого вылета никто туда ходить не будет, получается это только для перегоночного варианта. Не лучше ли аппаратуры запихнуть вмесо этого?




> Другое дело,что на всех 30-ках (исключая МКК,МК-2, но они не конкуренты)


А почему Су-30МК не конкурент?

----------


## nike8887

> А от куда данная инфа?


А ничё что я причастен к производству Су-34? Документаций много видел... Верить или нет - дело ваше.




> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Су-34
> Там характеристики и схема вооружения есть. ФАБ-250 там вроде 22 подвешивается, а не 36. Так, или нет?


Википедию можно вообще не считать за источник.




> Хм, может это и имеет какой-то эффект...но от прямого зенитного огня вряд ли защитит.


Там упор сделан на спасение экипажа в случае чего, но никак не машины.




> может все же целесообразней вместо того чтобы тратить деньги и силы на постройку Су-34, взять Су-30, увеличить ему носовую часть, поставить туда аппаратур РЭБ


Вам самим не смешно?




> ну а контейнер для лазерного наведения ракет и так на Су-34 цепляется на пилон


Дааа... Я в шоке. У Су-34 встроенная ЛТПС, ничё никуда не вешается.




> Этот туалет в кабине..., зачем? ну, наверно все же во время боевого вылета никто туда ходить не будет, получается это только для перегоночного варианта. Не лучше ли аппаратуры запихнуть вмесо этого?


Какой-то бред... Туалет на Су-34- это шланг, который цепляется между ног.

----------


## kfmut

> так машина уже работает, и работает неплохо, по крайней мере лучше Су-24 (точность, дальность, номенклатура).


это относительно крайних вариантов модернизации 24-ых?

----------


## nike8887

> это относительно крайних вариантов модернизации 24-ок?


Это скорее всего относительно М2 и крайних М.

----------


## Knot

> Википедию можно вообще не считать за источник.


Там есть ссылки на источники информации. Один из них:
http://www.sukhoi.org/planes/military/su32/lth/
Или это только экспортный вариант имеется ввиду?




> Вам самим не смешно?


Я в этом деле мало разбираюсь. Может быть плохо разбираюсь, наверно поэтому и спрашиваю... да, и, наверно, хотельось бы увидеть аргументированный ответ. Почему все же производят фронтовой бомбардировщик (сама концепция которых вроде как уже устарела) вместо разработки и производства истребителя-бомбардировщика? 




> Какой-то бред... Туалет на Су-34- это шланг, который цепляется между ног.


Про это не знал. И сколько вся эта система весит?

----------


## nike8887

> Там есть ссылки на источники информации. Один из них:
> http://www.sukhoi.org/planes/military/su32/lth/
> Или это только экспортный вариант имеется ввиду?


Там экспорт, которого пока нет.




> Почему все же производят фронтовой бомбардировщик (сама концепция которых вроде как уже устарела) вместо разработки и производства истребителя-бомбардировщика?


У него истребительные корни, папа ведь Су-27, но не на многое он способен в воздухе. про концепцию ничего не скажу, т.к. это надолго.




> И сколько вся эта система весит?


Знать не могу, явно не более 5-ти кг.

----------


## kfmut

> 36 ФАБ-250 на 6 центральных пилонах (это уже ~9 тонн)


Если мне память не отшибает, то это сильно меньше 9т...

----------


## nike8887

> Если мне память не отшибает, то это сильно меньше 9т...


С держателями на то и выходит.

----------


## nike8887

> "Липецк" : 968-й исследовательско-инструкторский смешанный авиаполк. Это не строевая часть, как явствует из его открытого полного названия.  
> Считать-же можно что и как угодно - личное дело каждого.


Все в/ч подчиняются МО, а это строй по определению. Правда некоторые части - особенные (как раз 968), и на них возлагаются специальные функции, но если МО прикажет - они будут выполнять приказы как любые другие военные  :Smile:

----------


## kfmut

> Почему все же производят фронтовой бомбардировщик (сама концепция которых вроде как уже устарела) вместо разработки и производства истребителя-бомбардировщика?


А что есть хорошего в концепции ИБА кроме экономии средств? И что реально получили наши ВВС вместе с Су-27СМ?

----------


## kfmut

> С держателями на то и выходит.


Вы там балочные держатели отдельно плюсовали ;-)

----------


## Nazar

> Далее - F-15E во всех операциях действовали совместно с F-16CJ и EA-6B. Ничего похожего тут нет и не будет.



Расскажите пожалуйста, про действия F-15E  в первой персидской войне, с какими F-16CJ они совместно действовали.

----------


## nike8887

> Вы там балочные держатели отдельно плюсовали ;-)


Не суть  :Wink:  Сколько весит в реале ФАБ-250? Шесть держателей МБД3-У6 с шестью замками весят в районе 800 кг.

----------


## kfmut

> Не суть


Конешно-конешно :-D




> Сколько весит в реале ФАБ-250?


Вам на этот вопрос уже отвечали ;-)

----------


## nike8887

> Вам на этот вопрос уже отвечали ;-)


На сухой.ру? И что? Мне допустим другой вес называли заводчане.

----------


## kfmut

> На сухой.ру? И что? Мне допустим другой вес называли заводчане.


Да вообщем-то ничего, просто, как мне кажется данные, использующиеся в штурманских расчетах, будут точнее чем устные высказывания...

----------


## nike8887

> просто как мне кажется данные, использующиеся в штурманских расчетах, будут точнее чем устные высказывания...


А у вас есть такие данные? Выложите? Я бы под дулом не стал выкладывать что-либо подобное.

----------


## kfmut

> А у вас есть такие данные? Выложите? Я бы под дулом не стал выкладывать что-либо подобное.


Они не секретные, если я правильно помню, максимум ДСП, но всё равно у меня сейчас к ним доступа нет.

----------


## Knot

> У него истребительные корни, папа ведь Су-27, но не на многое он способен в воздухе. про концепцию ничего не скажу, т.к. это надолго.


Всмысле надолго?




> И что реально получили наши ВВС вместе с Су-27СМ?


А что с ним не так?

----------


## Sr10

> Не по зарплате вопрос (С). На этой ноте закончим, подсудное дело это всё.


Детский сад. 
 Но поскольку вам зарплату платят за производство Су-34, то ничего другого ждать не приходится.
 В структуре ВВС вы разбираться не должны, все полки на одно лицо.
 И впрямь с вами больше говорить не о чем.

----------


## Sr10

> Расскажите пожалуйста, про действия F-15E  в первой персидской войне, с какими F-16CJ они совместно действовали.


В первой персидской войне – это-же январь 1991г, если правильно вас понял. F-16CJ (они –же серия-40) тогда только начинали производится, и ни одна строевая часть на них не перевооружилась, няз.  Какие там могли быть действия ?
РЛС и ЗРК иракцев в то время занимались F-4G, A-6, F/A-18, Торнадо групп подавления средств ПВО. РЭП обеспечивали EF-111A и EA-6B.
 Вполне достаточный набор для прикрытия ударных групп, как показала практика, а  F-16CJ тогда неспешно готовились планово заменить устаревшие типы самолетов (то-бишь Фантомы и Интрудеры – для ясности).

----------


## Sr10

> Этот туалет в кабине..., зачем? ну, наверно все же во время боевого вылета никто туда ходить не будет, получается это только для перегоночного варианта. Не лучше ли аппаратуры запихнуть вмесо этого?



Knot, про туалет - это-ж шутка была ;). 
По слухам, со слов свидетелей на какой-то показухе один журналюшка спросил - А что там за горб за кабиной ?  ну ему в шутку и ответили - мол у нас там туалет с ватерклозетом и плюшевые диваны с деффками для расслабона... Этот (вырезано самоцензурой) про деффок забыл, а про сортир с диванами озвучил - с тех пор хохма по бульварам и гуляет...
А так там самые большие в мире транзисторы живут, все сделано как лучше.

----------


## Nazar

> В первой персидской войне – это-же январь 1991г, если правильно вас понял. F-16CJ (они –же серия-40) тогда только начинали производится, и ни одна строевая часть на них не перевооружилась, няз.  Какие там могли быть действия ?
> РЛС и ЗРК иракцев в то время занимались F-4G, A-6, F/A-18, Торнадо групп подавления средств ПВО. РЭП обеспечивали EF-111A и EA-6B.
>  Вполне достаточный набор для прикрытия ударных групп, как показала практика, а  F-16CJ тогда неспешно готовились планово заменить устаревшие типы самолетов (то-бишь Фантомы и Интрудеры – для ясности).


Я достаточно неплохо знаю историю Персидских войн в частности и действия американской авиации ( ровно как и ее историю ) в целом, по-этому  и задал вопрос, в ответ на Ваше утверждение 


> F-15E во всех операциях действовали совместно с F-16CJ


.

F-16CJ это не block40, а block 50/52 соответственно F-16CJ/DJ, а block40/42 производится с 88года, тогда-же и на вооружение начал поступать, это так - для ясности.

----------


## Sr10

> Я достаточно неплохо знаю историю Персидских войн в частности и действия американской авиации ( ровно как и ее историю ) в целом, по-этому  и задал вопрос, в ответ на Ваше утверждение .
> 
> F-16CJ это не block40, а block 50/52 соответственно F-16CJ/DJ, а block40/42 производится с 88года, тогда-же и на вооружение начал поступать, это так - для ясности.


Вашу компетентность в данном вопросе никогда под сомнение и не ставил. Про совместное применение 15Е и 16CJ мною было сказано не в связи с Ираком-1991г, а в ответ на вопросы отчего-бы не похерить Су34 и не создать что-то аналогичное F15E на базе Су30-35. 
Про block40, да, был неправ, ошибся серией.

----------


## Nazar

> Про block40, да, был неправ, ошибся серией.


Да бывает.

----------


## nike8887

> Всмысле надолго?


Всмысле расписывать долго.




> Но поскольку вам зарплату платят за производство Су-34, то ничего другого ждать не приходится.


Да неужели? А чего вы ожидаете? Чтоб я сливал что-то?




> В структуре ВВС вы разбираться не должны, все полки на одно лицо.


Т.е. будете дальше говорить, что 968-й полк не является строевым? Ну удачи, чё я ещё могу сказать.




> И впрямь с вами больше говорить не о чем.


Взаимно.





> А так там самые большие в мире транзисторы живут, все сделано как лучше.


Это бред полнейший.




> отчего-бы не похерить Су34 и не создать что-то аналогичное F15E на базе Су30-35.


Финансировать вы будете?

----------


## Nazar

> Т.е. будете дальше говорить, что 968-й полк не является строевым? Ну удачи, чё я ещё могу сказать.


Да нормальный строевой полк, со своими задачами, раньше входил в состав 4 ЦБП и ПЛС, сейчас не знаю.

----------


## Knot

nike8887



> Всмысле расписывать долго.


А укоротить нельзя?) ну или хотя бы в нескольких предложениях?




> Это бред полнейший.


А что там тогда находится?




> Финансировать вы будете?


Да это скорее вопрос ко мне, а не к Sr10, он то  такого не предлагал, если я не ошибаюсь.
Финансирование я имел ввиду снять с производства Су-34 и пустить на разработки более перспективной версии. Как базу можно использовать Су-30 и/или Су-35С. Возможно понадбятся дополнительные вложения, но может это лучше, чем производить машину чья функция в основном только работа по земле?

----------


## Полешук

> А тут подробнее можно? Т.е. уход в декабре 4-х бортов в Балтимор это перспектива?


А как же :



> ВВС России получат шесть бомбардировщиков Су-34 до конца года


http://lenta.ru/news/2010/11/12/su34/

----------


## nike8887

> А что там тогда находится?


Там уже давным давно все блоки и узлы состоят из импортных комплектующих. Собирают блоки естественно в РФ.




> я имел ввиду снять с производства Су-34


Каким образом вы это себе представляете? Тем более военные считай сами продвигали Су-34.




> Как базу можно использовать Су-30 и/или Су-35С.


Одно и тоже будет. Су-34 на базе Су-27, Су-30 на базе Су-27, Су-35 тоже на базе Су-27.




> Возможно понадбятся дополнительные вложения, но может это лучше, чем производить машину чья функция в основном только работа по земле?


Чем лучше?




> А как же :
> http://lenta.ru/news/2010/11/12/su34/


4 борта (06, 07, 08, 09) от нас, 2 борта (04, 05) из Липецка полетят в Воронеж. Итого: шесть  :Smile:

----------


## Knot

nike8887



> Каким образом вы это себе представляете? Тем более военные считай сами продвигали Су-34.


Про продвигают.. возможно это просто кому то выгодно, в плане присвоения финансирования под это дело. Не утверждаю что так и есть, наверно, но...вот вроде бы закралась такая подобная мысль, и прикинул: производство Су-34 дейсвтительно полезно для ВВС, или выгодно кому-то другому?




> Чем лучше?


Возможно унификацией производства. Не выгодней ли производить меньшую номенклатуру боевых машин с бОльшей многофункциональностью?
 к тому же в боевых условиях не более ли выгодным является все же самолет котроый помимо ударов по земле может вести воздушный бой?




> Одно и тоже будет. Су-34 на базе Су-27, Су-30 на базе Су-27, Су-35


Вы хотите сказать что, если взять за базу Су-30 и на основе него попытаться разаработать многофункциональный самолет, то получится все тот же Су-34? хм..у него ж даже расположение более "заточено" под функции фронтового бомбардировщика, или нет?
И этот пресловутый воздухозаборинк, может объясните мне зачем его сделали нерегулируемым, таким образом урезав машине скорость? Уж не для того ли что планировали создать все-таки именно фронтовой бомбардировщик?
Или вы считаете концепцию многофункционального самолета (истребителя-бомбардировщика в нашем случае) не целесообразной для России? Если так, то почему?

----------


## nike8887

> производство Су-34 дейсвтительно полезно для ВВС, или выгодно кому-то другому?


Военным полезно, да и Су-24 скоро спишут. Помню военные из ГЛИЦ раньше к нам на завод приезжали за свой счёт, узнавать как дела с производством. А вот кому выгодно - хз. Тем более Алжир к 2020 году собирается на замену Су-24 у нас покупать Су-34.




> Вы хотите сказать что, если взять за базу Су-30 и на основе него попытаться разаработать многофункциональный самолет, то получится все тот же Су-34?


Я ничего не хочу сказать, т.к. это пустословие начинается. Не будут делать такого... просто потому что не будут.




> хм..у него ж даже расположение более "заточено" под функции фронтового бомбардировщика, или нет?


У Су-30 летуны сидят друг за дружкой, это истребительная тема. Расположение летунов на Су-34 напряпую взято с бомбёра Су-24.




> И этот пресловутый воздухозаборинк, может объясните мне зачем его сделали нерегулируемым, таким образом урезав машине скорость? Уж не для того ли что планировали создать все-таки именно фронтовой бомбардировщик?


Про воздухозаборник я ничего не знаю, не моя тема.




> Или вы считаете концепцию многофункционального самолета (истребителя-бомбардировщика в нашем случае) не целесообразной для России? Если так, то почему?


Может быть когда-нибудь ИБА и будет. Но сейчас не видно у нас в строю Су-35С. Про Су-30 можно вообще заканчивать разговор, т.к. он экспортный, для наших ВВС заказали 4 Су-30М2 - для переучивания летунов на Су-35С.

----------


## Knot

nike8887



> Я ничего не хочу сказать, т.к. это пустословие начинается. Не будут делать такого... просто потому что не будут.


Дык то, что не будут делать - это одно. Я в общем-то не гвоорил что будут... Я имел ввиду правильно ли делают сейчас (при наличии альтернативы, если она есть) и кому это полезно?...



> Может быть когда-нибудь ИБА и будет. Но сейчас не видно у нас в строю Су-35С. Про Су-30 можно вообще заканчивать разговор, т.к. он экспортный, для наших ВВС заказали 4 Су-30М2 - для переучивания летунов на Су-35С.


Стоит ли это понимать так что в данный момент создание ИБ просто не возможно? Экспортность Су-30 мешает тем что у него начинка не россииская, а Су-35С то что он еще испытания не до конца поршел?

----------


## Полешук

> Финансирование я имел ввиду снять с производства Су-34 и пустить на разработки более перспективной версии. Как базу можно использовать Су-30 и/или Су-35С. Возможно понадбятся дополнительные вложения, но может это лучше, чем производить машину чья функция в основном только работа по земле?


Не. Не надо снимать. Это опять годы простоя на заводах.
С базой Су-27, похоже, тоже хватит. 
Лучше Т-50/ПАК ФА до серии довести, а до его серии уж Су-34/35С/30МК2 с увеличением темпа пусть строят, может и модернипзируя по ходу производства.

----------


## nike8887

> Я имел ввиду правильно ли делают сейчас (при наличии альтернативы, если она есть)


Раз делают так, значит правильно. Лезть туда не надо, всё решают деньги.




> Су-35С то что он еще испытания не до конца поршел?


В его вообще в ГЛИЦ отправляли? Если нет, то он вообще не испытывался.

----------


## nike8887

> С базой Су-27, похоже, тоже хватит.


Погосян говорил, что Су-35 - это последний самолёт из семейства Су-27.




> Лучше Т-50/ПАК ФА до серии довести


А тут говорят проблемы какие-то, Т50 не имеет пока ничего, кроме планера. Даже двигателей нужных нет.

----------


## Knot

nike8887



> Раз делают так, значит правильно.


Дык, вот, наверно я как раз и ставлю это под сомнение. Собсно, пользу ли приносит ВВС или просто деньги кому-то в карман, ну, как то так.




> Лезть туда не надо, всё решают деньги.


Пытаюсь разобраться что ли...для себя, что к чему в ВВС России.




> В его вообще в ГЛИЦ отправляли? Если нет, то он вообще не испытывался.


Про ГЛИЦ не знаю...




> Компания «Сухой» завершает предварительные испытания нового многофункционального истребителя Су-35 и планирует нынешней осенью представить самолет на государственные совместные испытания (ГСИ). Су-35, как и перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА), будет обеспечивать безопасность неба России в новом веке.


От сюда:
http://redstar.ru/2010/08/13_08/1_01.html

Полешук



> Не. Не надо снимать. Это опять годы простоя на заводах.


То есть лучше не дать простаивать заводу и потратить деньги на что-то...ээне очень современное, вместо того чтобы разработать более хм, вменяемое что-то?

----------


## Полешук

> А тут говорят проблемы какие-то, Т50 не имеет пока ничего, кроме планера. Даже двигателей нужных нет.


Вот поэтому с альтернативой Су-34 заморачиваться и не следует. Довели, спустя 20 лет до серии - делать где-нить по эскадрильи в год (как для ВВС так и для ВМФ можно). А финансы сосредоточить на ПАК ФА.

ЛФИ тоже желателен, ибо делать ставку только на "тяжелые" все-таки не правильно. ИМХО.

----------


## nike8887

> От сюда:
> http://redstar.ru/2010/08/13_08/1_01.html


Ну вот я спросил, ушёл Су-35 на ГСИ или нет. Сколько его ещё будут доводить до ума - тоже не ясно. "ИРБИС" уже испытан и работает? Самолёт обучен применять все АСП? Су-34 за 20-то лет обучили применять любые (!) АСП, включая спутниковую бомбу КАБ-500С.




> "njn vj;tn vyjuj yfujdhbnm//


А по-русски?  :Biggrin: 




> Довели, спустя 20 лет до серии - делать где-нить по эскадрильи в год (как для ВВС так и для ВМФ можно).


Ну в следующем году планируем уже 12 штук сдать.

----------


## Полешук

> А по-русски?


 :Biggrin: 
Точно не вспомню, но что-то про словоохотливость Пагосяна... :Rolleyes: 



> Ну в следующем году планируем уже 12 штук сдать.


А вот это, в принципе, уже нормально.

Как раз к серийности ПАК ФА сотню и сделаеете - по две эскадрильи для каждого ОСК... :Cool:

----------


## nike8887

Касательно Су-35:



> Китайцам продемонстрируют возможности истребителя Су-35 и локатора "Ирбис-Э"
> 
> Москва. 15 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Китайские военные специалисты смогут ознакомиться с техническими характеристиками и боевыми возможностями многофункционального сверхманевренного истребителя Су-35 на открывающейся во вторник в Чжухае (КНР) международной выставке Airshow China-2010.
> 
> "Компания "Сухой" продемонстрирует здесь в рамках российской экспозиции госкорпорации "Ростехнологии" и корпоративного стенда Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации два своих приоритетных проекта: Су-35 и пассажирский среднемагистральный лайнер "Сухой Суперджет 100", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы компании "Сухой", поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в понедельник.
> 
> Кроме того, в Чжухае "будет представлена модель установленной на истребителе радиолокационной системы управления (РЛСУ) "Ирбис-Э", позволяющей обнаруживать цели в режиме "воздух- воздух" на расстоянии свыше 400 километров, а в режиме "воздух-поверхность" - размером до 10 м". "Это существенно превышает аналогичный показатель стоящих на вооружении самолетов", - говорится в сообщении.


http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=65359

Наверное Су-35 скорее Китаю продадим, чем себе...

----------


## timsz

> Наверное Су-35 скорее Китаю продадим, чем себе...


Себе уже продали.

----------


## timsz

> Этот туалет в кабине..., зачем? ну, наверно все же во время боевого вылета никто туда ходить не будет, получается это только для перегоночного варианта.


Насколько я понимаю, как раз во время боевых вылетов и будут использовать. Их просто не собираются держать вблизи линии фронта.

----------


## Холостяк

Я понял все реанимировалось из-за информации, что типа к концу года еще аж шесть этих самолетиков передадут в доблестные ВВС страны... Ссыла: http://www.topwar.ru/2251-vvs-rossii...onca-goda.html 




> Насколько я понимаю, как раз во время боевых вылетов и будут использовать. Их просто не собираются держать вблизи линии фронта.


Линия фронта.... Сейчас ужо линий фронта нет... Это Вам не 41-й... Локальные конфликты или глобальный конфликт - все смешалось в доме Облонских...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Себе уже продали.


Но еще не купили.

----------


## nike8887

> Себе уже продали.


Может случиться так, что в Китай они уйдут быстрее? Будет очень весело...




> Я понял все реанимировалось из-за информации, что типа к концу года еще аж шесть этих самолетиков передадут в доблестные ВВС страны... Ссыла: http://www.topwar.ru/2251-vvs-rossii...onca-goda.html


Сезонное обострение, то глухо, то ужас. Споры, обсирания и т.д. Всегда получается одно и тоже.

----------


## timsz

> Линия фронта.... Сейчас ужо линий фронта нет... Это Вам не 41-й... Локальные конфликты или глобальный конфликт - все смешалось в доме Облонских...


Да. Говоря словами настоящей дискуссии, Су-34 должны действовать с баз за пределами достигаемости ИБА. ;)

----------


## timsz

> Но еще не купили.


Когда кто-то что-то продаст, то обязательно кто-то что-то купит.

Если точнее - купили/продали, но еще не поставили.

----------


## timsz

> Может случиться так, что в Китай они уйдут быстрее? Будет очень весело...


"Это вряд ли..."

Есть контракт, есть сроки поставки. Он разорван? Есть основания считать, что будут задержки? Чего паникуем?

Потом, не надо ревновать наши ВВС к индийским, китайским, индонезийским и т.д.

Индия берет Су-30МКИ для замены своих МиГ-21 и МиГ-27. Китай тоже пытается довести количество современных самолетов до нормального уровня. У них нет ни Су-24, ни Су-25, а тем более Ту-22М и Ту-160 и ударных вертолетов у них не столько, сколько у нас.

Конечно, приятно, когда в ВВС идут новенькие самолеты. Но надо понимать, что никакой погоды десяток и даже сотня Су-27/30/35 у нас не сделают. А платить за них надо очень существенные для нашей слабой экономики деньги.

----------


## nike8887

> Есть основания считать, что будут задержки?


Да вроде и нет и есть. С чего бы ради было так:



> Китайские военные специалисты смогут ознакомиться с техническими характеристиками и боевыми возможностями многофункционального сверхманевренного истребителя Су-35





> Чего паникуем?


Ни сколько.

----------


## nike8887

Городские новости:



> В Новосибирске проходят испытания очередного серийного образца фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34. Машина поднялась в воздух в пятницу, 12 ноября. В корпорации «Сухой» говорят, что речь идет о начале испытаний третьей из четырех машин, которые до конца этого года будут переданы ВВС РФ. Два выпущенных ранее бомбардировщика сейчас проходят последние испытания перед передачей заказчику. Есть ли будущее у проекта Су-34, насколько он устарел, нужен ли он российским военным и как долго еще будет способен тягаться с конкурентами, выяснял корреспондент НГС.НОВОСТИ.


http://news.ngs.ru/more/76560/

----------


## Полешук

> Когда кто-то что-то продаст, то обязательно кто-то что-то купит.
> 
> Если точнее - купили/продали, но еще не поставили.


*nike8887* может оказаться и прав.

Пример с СКР пр. 1161 показателен. Пока достраиваится заложенный чуть ли еще не при СССР "Дагестан", Вьетнам получит купленную ЕМНИП в 2006 г. пару таких СКР уже по следующему году... :Cool: 




> Да. Говоря словами настоящей дискуссии, Су-34 должны действовать с баз за пределами достигаемости ИБА. ;)


ЕМНИП, ИБА канула в лету еще к 1995 г.




> 1. никакой погоды десяток и даже сотня Су-27/30/35 у нас не сделают. 
> 
> 2. А платить за них надо очень существенные для нашей слабой экономики деньги.


1. Это почему?

2. Правильно. Эти деньги необходимо платить Франции, Израилю и др. А если у себя кому - то только нефтяникам и газовикам (святое ж дело)...

----------


## Knot

> Городские новости:
> 
> http://news.ngs.ru/more/76560/


По этой ссылке кстати, тоже указано, что общая масса навесного вооружения до 8 тонн. Или и здесь неверно?
 Вы вот, писали, что видели документацию разную, хм... А на НАПО (вы же от туда, как я понял) разве есть документация по вооружению? Там разве оружие цепляют на самолет? Или по этим схемам болванки вешают для испытаний?

По ссылке:




> По своему основному назначению — это бомбардировщик, однако дополнительное вооружение позволяет ему выполнять некоторые функции истребителей (с) Андрей Фомин.


Функции истребителя это пуск ракет ВВ имеется ввиду?




> Су-34 в перспективе должны составить основу фронтовой авиации России. Су-35 или ПАК ФА будет, скажем, базовым истребителем-бомбардировщиком, а Су-34 — базовым бомбардировщиком-истребителем


К тому моменту как на воружении будут ПАК ФА,  с какими истребителями противника сможет бороться СУ-34? (которые будут на тот же момент)

----------


## nike8887

> По этой ссылке кстати, тоже указано, что общая масса навесного вооружения до 8 тонн.


Да оно везде указано 8 тонн. Есть такой термин, "недолив топлива" - при нём нагрузка вооружения увеличивается, а топлива получается соответственно меньше. Но т.к. у Су-34 объём баков больше, чем у всего семейства Су-27, то и нагрузка при "недоливе" будет больше. Например из РЛЭ к Су-24 - при "недоливе" нагрузка состовляет чуть более 9 тонн.




> Вы вот, писали, что видели документацию разную, хм... А на НАПО (вы же от туда, как я понял) разве есть документация по вооружению? Там разве оружие цепляют на самолет? Или по этим схемам болванки вешают для испытаний?


Естественно у нас есть все документации, допустим без того же РЛЭ как летуны будут испытательные полёты проводить? Вешают имитаторы АСП. Недавно вешали имитаторы ядерного оружия (Су-34 как Су-24 является носителем).




> Функции истребителя это пуск ракет ВВ имеется ввиду?


Да там не просто пуск ракет наверное. Про ВВ я хз, про новые ВП - Х-31ПД, Х-38М, Х-58УШК и Х-59М2 - отработали на Су-34 и "научили" его их применять ещё по лету. Да и КАБ-500С только Су-34 умеет применять.




> К тому моменту как на воружении будут ПАК ФА,  с какими истребителями противника сможет бороться СУ-34? (которые будут на тот же момент)


Зачем заглядывать вперёд? Для Т50 даже двигателей нет ещё.

----------


## Pilot

> Зачем заглядывать вперёд? Для Т50 даже двигателей нет ещё.


Интересно, а как же он тогда летает?  :Confused:

----------


## nike8887

> Интересно, а как же он тогда летает?


Я про движки для 5-го поколения говорил. 117-е не в счёт.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Когда кто-то что-то продаст, то обязательно кто-то что-то купит.


И сколько же Су-35 КНААПО продало, а МО купило ?



> Если точнее - купили/продали, но еще не поставили.


Так *что* купили-продали и *кто?* По Вашему получается, что МО отвалило КНААПО (или кому-то еще) денег на обещанные 40-50 самолетов. и теперь в тенечке отдыхает, дожидаясь их поставки. Я что-то не слышал, чтобы МО купило хоть сколько-то Су-35. Потому что покупать пока еще нечего-два самолета проходят испытания и серийно, вроде, не строятся. Пока.

----------


## Knot

> Да там не просто пуск ракет наверное.


Дык вот я думаю, как еще 34 может оборонять более или менее эффективно от истребителей противника как не ракетами ВВ? Мне кажется для ближнего боя он тяжеловат и не сможет толком противостоять тем же F-15




> Про ВВ я хз, про новые ВП - Х-31ПД, Х-38М, Х-58УШК и Х-59М2 - отработали на Су-34 и "научили" его их применять ещё по лету. Да и КАБ-500С только Су-34 умеет применять.


Хм, ну что ж наверно хорошо, что как бомбер он все таки функционален)
Если зенитки удасться заглушить...




> Зачем заглядывать вперёд? Для Т50 даже двигателей нет ещё.


Ну эт я к тому что году эдак к 2020 он уже буит свосем вроде как устаревший. Если у нас примерно в это время еще и не запустят в серию ПАК ФА тогда... плохо тогда для ВВС РФ. Потому что перспективного многофункционального самолета сейчас нету...(ведь судя по вышеизложенному у Су-30 и Су-35 ударные функции не достаточны, так?)  к тому времени боевая конкурентоспсобность 34ки будет еще ниже супротив истребителей...ежели вообще не околонулевая.

небольшой оффтоп:




> Да оно везде указано 8 тонн. Есть такой термин, "недолив топлива"


хотел поинтересоваться. Выходит в справочниках, энциклопедиях (той же википедии) обычно указывают боевую загрузку при полных баках, так?

----------


## Pilot

> Я про движки для 5-го поколения говорил. 117-е не в счёт.


Первая партия пойдет со 117 изделием

----------


## timsz

> ЕМНИП, ИБА канула в лету еще к 1995 г.


Я про ИБА потенциального противника.




> 1. Это почему?


А что принципиально изменится, если у нас будет 100 Су-30МКИ?




> 2. Правильно. Эти деньги необходимо платить Франции, Израилю и др. А если у себя кому - то только нефтяникам и газовикам (святое ж дело)...


А что, мы уже Рафали или Кфиры покупаем? У Франции и Израиля берем то, чего у нас нет.

----------


## timsz

> И сколько же Су-35 КНААПО продало, а МО купило ?


48




> Так *что* купили-продали и *кто?* По Вашему получается, что МО отвалило КНААПО (или кому-то еще) денег на обещанные 40-50 самолетов. и теперь в тенечке отдыхает, дожидаясь их поставки. Я что-то не слышал, чтобы МО купило хоть сколько-то Су-35. Потому что покупать пока еще нечего-два самолета проходят испытания и серийно, вроде, не строятся. Пока.


Я знаю, что заключен контракт. Контракт обычно подразумевает, что одни поставляют, а другие за это платят. И те, и другие по согласованному графику. Этот контракт не такой? Или одна из сторон нарушает договоренности?

----------


## timsz

> Да вроде и нет и есть. С чего бы ради было так:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Китайские военные специалисты смогут ознакомиться с техническими характеристиками и боевыми возможностями многофункционального сверхманевренного истребителя Су-35


А что плохого в том, чтобы продать Китаю Су-35? Было бы странно, если бы Погосян не стал этого делать.

----------


## kfmut

> для ближнего боя


Не обижайтесь, но Вам стоит хоть какие-нить статьи почитать по конфликтам, начиная, например, с 4-ой арабо-израильской войны 82-года...

Про 27-ой СМ, многофункциональный самолёт давно в строевых частях в хоть каких-то значимых количествах, скажите  поменялась ли в связи с этим система подготовки летчиков, может КБП новая появилась или там промышленность разработала и серийно выпускает "дешевые" управляемые АСП аналогичные американским комплектам для свободно падающих бомб, может какие современные системы боевого управления на вооружение приняли???

ЗЫ Без обид, но Ваши сообщения больше на тролинг похожи...

----------


## FLOGGER

> 48


Вы ничего  не путаете? Уже купило? Или только обещает купить?



> Я знаю, что заключен контракт. Контракт обычно подразумевает, что одни поставляют, а другие за это платят. И те, и другие по согласованному графику. Этот контракт не такой? Или одна из сторон нарушает договоренности?


Видать, я чего-то не понимаю. Извините. Но под понятием "купил" я понимаю, что я заплатил за предмет и принес его домой. Сколько заплатило МО, за 48 самолетов и в каком доме эти самолеты стоят? Или так: за сколько самолетов вперед заплатило МО? Вы написали, что МО *КУПИЛО 48* самолетов. Где они?
В моем представлении "купить" и пообещать купить ("заключить контракт")-это разные вещи. Если по Вашему мнению это одно и то же, то разрешите откланяться. Собственно, в любом случае, я с *этой* темой закруглился. Независимо от Вашего ответа.

----------


## muk33

> А почему Су-30МК не конкурент?


Не МК, а конкретно МКК и МК2. Они многого не умеют, что могут МКИ, МКМ а также Су-34.

----------


## timsz

> В моем представлении "купить" и пообещать купить ("заключить контракт")-это разные вещи. Если по Вашему мнению это одно и то же, то разрешите откланяться. Собственно, в любом случае, я с *этой* темой закруглился. Независимо от Вашего ответа.


Мы действительно по-разному понимаем. Наверное, работа на срочном рынке приучила меня к тому, что "купил" - это когда возникли обязательства, и ты уже что-то кому-то должен, и к тебе в определенный момент придут за деньгами, даже если вдруг окажется, что тебе это купленное уже не нужно. Аналогично для продавцов. Ну собственно я сразу об этом и сказал, что самолеты "куплены, но не поставлены".

Кстати, кто-нибудь контракт изучал? Деньги какие-нибудь уже перечислены?

----------


## Sr10

> Про 27-ой СМ, многофункциональный самолёт давно в строевых частях в хоть каких-то значимых количествах, скажите  поменялась ли в связи с этим система подготовки летчиков, может КБП новая появилась или там промышленность разработала и серийно выпускает "дешевые" управляемые АСП аналогичные американским комплектам для свободно падающих бомб, может какие современные системы боевого управления на вооружение приняли???


КАБы и JDAM-ы СМ-ам без надобности - все что он на данный момент может - это взять на подвески простые бомбы. И 4 эскадрильи против северной группировки НОАК - не очень значимое количество.

----------


## timsz

ЧЖУХАЙ, 16 ноября. (ИТАР-ТАСС). Первый экспортный контракт на поставку перспективных истребителей Су-35 может быть подписан до середины 2011 г, сообщил на авиасалоне в Чжухае замдиректора компании "Сухой" и руководитель ее представительства в Пекине Сергей Сергеев.

...

В то же время представитель компании подчеркнул, что "у нас очень большой государственный заказ на этот самолет", поэтому экспорт уже не является приоритетом и "начинает отходить на второй план". По его словам, начало серийных поставок Су-35 на экспорт планируется на 2012 г.

...

http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=90417&cid=25

----------


## nike8887

> Дык вот я думаю, как еще 34 может оборонять более или менее эффективно от истребителей противника как не ракетами ВВ? Мне кажется для ближнего боя он тяжеловат и не сможет толком противостоять тем же F-15


Су-34 в первую очерь бомбёр, у него режим ВВ для самообороны скорее.




> Хм, ну что ж наверно хорошо, что как бомбер он все таки функционален)
> Если зенитки удасться заглушить...


Для примера приводил: в Грузино-Осетинском конфликте один борт Су-34 ракетой Х-31П поразил ЗРК, другой давил ПВО (РЭБ) как нече делать.




> хотел поинтересоваться. Выходит в справочниках, энциклопедиях (той же википедии) обычно указывают боевую загрузку при полных баках, так?


Да везде пишут 8 тонн. Википедию я не считаю за источник вообще (кто хочет, тот и редактирует). Лучше читать настоящие РЛЭ, если таковые имеются.




> Первая партия пойдет со 117 изделием


Это хорошо?

----------


## nike8887

> ЧЖУХАЙ, 16 ноября. (ИТАР-ТАСС). Первый экспортный контракт на поставку перспективных истребителей Су-35 может быть подписан до середины 2011 г, сообщил на авиасалоне в Чжухае замдиректора компании "Сухой" и руководитель ее представительства в Пекине Сергей Сергеев.
> 
> ...
> 
> В то же время представитель компании подчеркнул, что "у нас очень большой государственный заказ на этот самолет", поэтому экспорт уже не является приоритетом и "начинает отходить на второй план". По его словам, начало серийных поставок Су-35 на экспорт планируется на 2012 г.
> 
> ...
> 
> http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=90417&cid=25


Время покажет...

----------


## Полешук

> У Франции и Израиля берем то, чего у нас нет.


Так можно и до Рафалей дойти...

----------


## timsz

> Так можно и до Рафалей дойти...


А что случилось-то? Решили купить у Франции корабль, который сам не делали никогда, а потом производить у нас. Ну так вспомните DC-3 и Каталину. У Израиля несколько беспилотников купили? Так и у немцев перед войной самолеты покупали. Небеса не упали при этом.

----------


## Холостяк

*Израильские танки "Меркава" будут производиться в России.*
 
Эта сенсационная новость просочилась позавчера из Тель-Авива. В МО РФ ее не отрицают... Более того: эта новость прозвучала из уст министра обороны Сердюкова... 

**

----------


## muk33

> КАБы и JDAM-ы СМ-ам без надобности - все что он на данный момент может - это взять на подвески простые бомбы. И 4 эскадрильи против северной группировки НОАК - не очень значимое количество.


У вас неправильные данные: еще в 2005-м году на учениях "Мирная миссия-2005" в Китае строевой Су-27СМ (кстати из Дземог) применял на полигоне КАБ-500КР (и очень точно). На других ЛТУ с них также применялись Х-31П. Я уж и не говорю, что на испытаниях самолет применял всю номенклатуру управляемого оружия (включая и упомянутую выше КАБ-500С). Просто психология руководителей нашей авиации еще не готова воспринимать Су-27 не только как истребитель-перехватчик, да и вместе с многофункциональными самолетами в войска не поставили многофункциональных летчиков. На это просто не заложили необходимые финансы. Большинство из околоавиационной публики (включая некоторых руководителей самой авиации) рассуждают только о замечательных качествах нашей техники, забывая, что подготовка летчиков - это система, которая обходится очень дорого (если перед ней ставить конкретные цели). Нет специализированных полигонов, учебных изделий для тренировки, а самое главное, в верхах нет желания что-либо менять. Это напоминает пресловутый анекдот про папуаса и микроскоп. Вы им хоть "Рэптор" дайте, они на нем как на И-16 будут летать: по кругу, а наиболее подготовленные - на пилотаж на 25-летии какого-нибуль "Газпромгазмяса".
Кстати, возвращаясь к Су-34 и экипажам для них: многие летчики, летавшие на Су-24 с удивлением для себя узнали, что они не могут просто так переучиться на 34-ку: надо пройти ВЛК в стационаре по 2-5 графам (с центрифугой и т.п.). Не у всех это получается, приходится переквалифицировать истребителей.

----------


## muk33

> *Израильские танки "Меркава" будут производиться в России.*
>  
> Эта сенсационная новость просочилась позавчера из Тель-Авива. В МО РФ ее не отрицают... Более того: эта новость прозвучала из уст министра обороны Сердюкова... 
> 
> **


Вроде "Меркава" - единственный современный танк, который не может перевозиться железнодорожным транспортом. Потому его никто и не покупает, кроме самого Израиля.

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

> Для примера приводил: в Грузино-Осетинском конфликте один борт Су-34 ракетой Х-31П поразил ЗРК, другой давил ПВО (РЭБ) как нече делать.


 Вам конечно видней, но  согласно всем  доступным официальным и неофициальным источникам  последовательно, в 3 вылетах были поражены 3 грузинские  станционарные РЛС. 
Информации и даже слухов о поражении "Бук" нет. Скорее наоборот.

----------


## nike8887

> Су-27СМ (кстати из Дземог) применял на полигоне КАБ-500КР (и очень точно). На других ЛТУ с них также применялись Х-31П. Я уж и не говорю, что на испытаниях самолет применял всю номенклатуру управляемого оружия (включая и упомянутую выше КАБ-500С).


Су-27СМ обучили кидать КАБ-500С? НИИАС работает...




> Информации и даже слухов о поражении "Бук" нет.


Для примера http://www.warandpeace.ru/ru/analysis/view/35632/




> а по наиболее опасным РЭС ЗРК "Бук" и С-125 наносились удары ракетами "воздух-РЛС"

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

> Су-27СМ обучили кидать КАБ-500С? НИИАС работает...
> 
> 
> Для примера http://www.warandpeace.ru/ru/analysis/view/35632/


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
о нет!!!!!  Вы даете мне ссылку на меня же!!!! :Biggrin: 

Это - самый первый вариант моей работы по  войне 888. Вот тут - 
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1677844
 более детальный вариант, но только  по 08-09 числу. Остальное обрабатываю.
Да,   такая ссылка у меня есть но  более никаких подтверждений, времени, места, каких то деталей нет. Про С-125 вообще неясно, по одним данным они были списаны еще до войны (есть  фото их  демонтажа), по другим нет.
 Наши  взяли 2 пусковых и 2 ТЗМ Бук  в Сенаки, 1 Осу в районе  Гори, не менее 4 С-60, минимум одну буксируемую  ЗУ-23 и одну на МТЛБ.
 Нет, конечно всякое бывает, я потому и спрашиваю - может есть  какие либо  подробности  поражения ЗРК "Бук"?

----------


## nike8887

> Нет, конечно всякое бывает, я потому и спрашиваю - может есть  какие либо  подробности  поражения ЗРК "Бук"?


А ничего более никто не говорил: работало там всего 2 борта, 01 и 46, 46-й поразил ракетой Х-31П (или даже ПД) ЗРК "Бук" (где-то вблизи Гори), разбомбил ВПП, 01-й прикрывал звено Су-24М. Вот и всё  :Rolleyes:

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

> А ничего более никто не говорил: работало там всего 2 борта, 01 и 46, 46-й поразил ракетой Х-31П (или даже ПД) ЗРК "Бук" (где-то вблизи Гори), разбомбил ВПП, 01-й прикрывал звено Су-24М. Вот и всё


 :Wink: 
 Я слышал о  бортах 46 и 48. Первый бомбил,  второй РЭБ. Если  учесть, что применялись они 10-11 числа (по  большинству источников), то единственна ВПП,   которая подвергалась в это время - это ТАМ. Эпизодов 2 - утренний, неудачный,  бомбы не взорвались и вечерний.
Про ЗРК ничего не знаю, возможно имелась ввиду РЛС  П-36 в Шавшеби,  Кстати,  а правда ли, что  борт 46 украшают изображения 3 ракет? по числу уничтоженных РЛС (вечером 10,  ночью в 0:30 11 и в 05:00 11 числа).
Надеюсь, это не военная тайна?

----------


## nike8887

> Я слышал о  бортах 46 и 48.


Да не, 46 и 01. Оба были в Ахтубе.




> Кстати,  а правда ли, что  борт 46 украшают изображения 3 ракет?


Три звезды. Он у нас на ремонте был весной  :Smile:

----------


## Полешук

> Вроде "Меркава" - единственный современный танк, который не может перевозиться железнодорожным транспортом. Потому его никто и не покупает, кроме самого Израиля.


Поэтому и говорят не о покупке  готовых, а о производстве.. :Biggrin:

----------


## Полешук

> А что принципиально изменится, если у нас будет 100 Су-30МКИ?


Если в ВВС РФ будет 100 Су-30МКИ, то это будут уже принципиально другие ВВС, по крайней мере в техническом плане. Другое дело - подготовка летного состава, но в отличии от того же Су-35С у МКИ 2 чел. в экипаже, что упрощает его универсализацию...

----------


## timsz

> Если в ВВС РФ будет 100 Су-30МКИ, то это будут уже принципиально другие ВВС, по крайней мере в техническом плане. Другое дело - подготовка летного состава, но в отличии от того же Су-35С у МКИ 2 чел. в экипаже, что упрощает его универсализацию...


То есть, 100 Су-30МКИ сразу делает полторы тысячи остальных самолетов ненужными что ли? Давайте не будем считать, что индийские военные гораздо умнее наших, которые в силу своего скудоумия никак не додумаются до того, чтобы закупать двухместные истребители.

Индийцы делают это по бедности. В смысле время - деньги. Они хотят быстро получить универсальные самолеты.

Зачем нам универсальные двухместные самолеты? Для перехвата у нас есть двухместные МиГ-31. Для ударов по земле есть двухместные Су-24. Что должны делать двухместные Су-30?

----------


## Тот самый!

> У вас неправильные данные: еще в 2005-м году на учениях "Мирная миссия-2005" в Китае строевой Су-27СМ (кстати из Дземог) применял на полигоне КАБ-500КР (и очень точно). На других ЛТУ с них также применялись Х-31П. Я уж и не говорю, что на испытаниях самолет применял всю номенклатуру управляемого оружия (включая и упомянутую выше КАБ-500С). Просто психология руководителей нашей авиации еще не готова воспринимать Су-27 не только как истребитель-перехватчик, да и вместе с многофункциональными самолетами в войска не поставили многофункциональных летчиков. На это просто не заложили необходимые финансы. Большинство из околоавиационной публики (включая некоторых руководителей самой авиации) рассуждают только о замечательных качествах нашей техники, забывая, что подготовка летчиков - это система, которая обходится очень дорого (если перед ней ставить конкретные цели). Нет специализированных полигонов, учебных изделий для тренировки, а самое главное, в верхах нет желания что-либо менять. Это напоминает пресловутый анекдот про папуаса и микроскоп. Вы им хоть "Рэптор" дайте, они на нем как на И-16 будут летать: по кругу, а наиболее подготовленные - на пилотаж на 25-летии какого-нибуль "Газпромгазмяса".
> Кстати, возвращаясь к Су-34 и экипажам для них: многие летчики, летавшие на Су-24 с удивлением для себя узнали, что они не могут просто так переучиться на 34-ку: надо пройти ВЛК в стационаре по 2-5 графам (с центрифугой и т.п.). Не у всех это получается, приходится переквалифицировать истребителей.


Как плохо,что вы редко пишете ув.muk33,с вашими профессиональными комментариями для многих ситуация в мире авиации стала бы ясней.
С уважением zigzag.

----------


## FLOGGER

> То есть, 100 Су-30МКИ сразу делает полторы тысячи остальных самолетов ненужными что ли?


Не спора ради, а просто, чтобы высказать свое мнение.
Да нет, почему? Никто этого не утверждает. И остальные самолеты нужны.



> Давайте не будем считать, что индийские военные гораздо умнее наших, которые в силу своего скудоумия никак не додумаются до того, чтобы закупать двухместные истребители.


Нет, конечно, наши куда умнее. Вон чего с ВВС натворили. Кабы не было ума, разве б они до этого додумались? Просто менее умные индусы яснее понимают, для чего им нужны, в каком кол-ве и какие самолеты. Проще говоря, у них задачи стоят четче. Отсюда и запросы.



> Индийцы делают это по бедности. В смысле время - деньги. Они хотят быстро получить универсальные самолеты.


Вот тут мне не очень понятно. По бедности они платят нам за сотни Су-30-х. Мы от богатств наших их покупать не планируем. В то же время мы покупаем  "Мистраль", чтобы "быстро получить универсальные корабли. В смысле время - деньги." Так мы бедные или богатые? Далее могла бы последовать цепочка логических вопросов, но не буду.



> Зачем нам универсальные двухместные самолеты?


Наверное, потому, что они универсальные.



> Для перехвата у нас есть двухместные МиГ-31. Для ударов по земле есть двухместные Су-24.


Может, нам другие типы и вообще не нужны? Не надо так упрощать. Практика показывает, что в жизни все гораздо сложнее и многообразнее.



> Что должны делать двухместные Су-30?


Не берусь ставить им задачу, я не теоретик и, тем более, не практик. Насколько известно, Су-30-е могут применять довольно широкий спектр АСП. Но мне кажется, что пр-во семейства Су-30 было бы гораздо дешевле, если уж они обладают почти теми же возможностями, что и Су-34. Это, на мой взгляд, не отменяет необходимости выпуска Су-34, но в меньших кол-вах. Сколько-не могу судить, но какое-то кол-во 34-х Су-30-е могли бы заменить. Т. е. нужно было бы иметь и те, и те самолеты. Один больше оптимизирован для ракетно-бомбовых ударов, лучше защищен, другой более универсален, легок и, заодно, как мне кажется, дешевле в пр-ве. К тому же пр-во 30-х гораздо более налажено, чем пр-во 34-х. Поэтому я и думаю, что они дешевле.

----------


## muk33

> Поэтому и говорят не о покупке  готовых, а о производстве..


Ну,я то понял, тем более железной дороги от Израиля до нас нету. А оснащаться ими станут части, охраняющие заводы по их производству.  :Wink:

----------


## muk33

> Т
> Индийцы делают это по бедности. В смысле время - деньги. Они хотят быстро получить универсальные самолеты.
> 
> Зачем нам универсальные двухместные самолеты? Для перехвата у нас есть двухместные МиГ-31. Для ударов по земле есть двухместные Су-24. Что должны делать двухместные Су-30?


Самолет Су-30МКИ - один из самых ДОРОГИХ тактических самолетов на рынке вооружений. Дороже него только экспортные варианты F-15E (для арабов и корейцев). И делался он не быстро, а лет 8 до сегодняшнего лица. И комплектующих, ИНДИЙСКИХ, там полно. Индийцы СОВСЕМ не дураки, как не дураки и ВМС США, закупающие в ДВА раза больше двухместных "Супер Хорнетов", чем одноместных, да и ВВС США, где основной ударный самолет для СМУ - F-15E. Для работы по наземным (морским) целям экипаж из двух человек предпочтительнее, это более безопасно и эффективно,особенно при работе БРЛС по земле. Тем более, что на МКИ оба члена экипажа могут работать одновременно - пилот пускать ракету В-В в ДРБ, а оператор В-З. Упрощается подготовка летного состава - операторы - это те же летчики, а не штурманы, как у нас. То есть могут сидеть и там и там. Это гораздо ближе к многофункциональности, чем одноместный самолет. И, конечно, лучше чем узкоспециализированный МиГ-31 и стремительно устаревающий Су-24.

----------


## timsz

> Просто менее умные индусы яснее понимают, для чего им нужны, в каком кол-ве и какие самолеты. Проще говоря, у них задачи стоят четче. Отсюда и запросы.


У них задача в минимальные сроки по максимуму перевооружить свои ВВС. С устаревших самолетов на поколение 4-5. У нас такой задачи нет, так как имеется полторы тысячи самолетов четвертого поколения. Притом, потенциальные противники (в отличие от Индии с Пакистаном) или разбиваются силами пары учебных центров, или требуют применения ОМП,




> Вот тут мне не очень понятно. По бедности они платят нам за сотни Су-30-х. Мы от богатств наших их покупать не планируем. В то же время мы покупаем  "Мистраль", чтобы "быстро получить универсальные корабли. В смысле время - деньги." Так мы бедные или богатые? Далее могла бы последовать цепочка логических вопросов, но не буду.


С авиацией у нас более-менее нормально. Почему покупается Мистраль много обсуждалось. Подозреваю, что мы такой просто построить сейчас не можем. Поэтому тут экономия не только денег временных, но и самых обычных.




> Наверное, потому, что они универсальные.


Я как-то привык считать, что универсальные вещи - это те, которые делают все, но плохо. При наличии узкоспециализированных самолетов закупка универсальных не выглядит логичной.




> Может, нам другие типы и вообще не нужны? Не надо так упрощать. Практика показывает, что в жизни все гораздо сложнее и многообразнее.


Конечно. Но я пока не услышал ни одного серьезного довода, зачем нам нужны двухместные самолеты, кроме общих соображений, что они универсальнее, что совсем не довод. 




> Не берусь ставить им задачу, я не теоретик и, тем более, не практик.


Да. К сожалению, наши споры - это споры дилетантов.




> Насколько известно, Су-30-е могут применять довольно широкий спектр АСП. Но мне кажется, что пр-во семейства Су-30 было бы гораздо дешевле, если уж они обладают почти теми же возможностями, что и Су-34. Это, на мой взгляд, не отменяет необходимости выпуска Су-34, но в меньших кол-вах. Сколько-не могу судить, но какое-то кол-во 34-х Су-30-е могли бы заменить. Т. е. нужно было бы иметь и те, и те самолеты. Один больше оптимизирован для ракетно-бомбовых ударов, лучше защищен, другой более универсален, легок и, заодно, как мне кажется, дешевле в пр-ве. К тому же пр-во 30-х гораздо более налажено, чем пр-во 34-х. Поэтому я и думаю, что они дешевле.


Судя по количеству заказанных Су-34, именно так с ним и поступили. Но в качестве универсального самолета выбраны одноместные Су-27СМ и Су-35. Выглядит логично: для сложных задач применяются Су-34 (и Су-24), для более простых - одноместные Су-27 и Су-35. А так как задачи не такие сложные, то и без второго члена экипажа можно обойтись. При этом не надо забывать, что одноместный самолет - это не только повышенная нагрузка на летчика, но и дополнительная полезная нагрузка на самолете.

F-22 и ПАК ФА, кстати, тоже одноместные. ;)

----------


## timsz

> Самолет Су-30МКИ - один из самых ДОРОГИХ тактических самолетов на рынке вооружений.
> ...
> Это гораздо ближе к многофункциональности, чем одноместный самолет. И, конечно, лучше чем узкоспециализированный МиГ-31 и стремительно устаревающий Су-24.


Я не спорю, что для Индийцев Су-30МКИ - это хороший выбор. Но у нас не стоит вопрос, что брать: один Су-30 или пару МиГ-31 плюс Су-24. У нас вопрос - чем дополнить пару Су-24 и МиГ-31 (с учетом имеющихся Су-25, Ту-22, Ту-160, Искандеров и пр.).




> как не дураки и ВМС США, закупающие в ДВА раза больше двухместных "Супер Хорнетов", чем одноместных,


Вот тут как раз стоит задуматься, почему не дураки американцы поступают так только в ВМС, а для ВВС это не делают.

----------


## PPV

> У вас неправильные данные: еще в 2005-м году на учениях "Мирная миссия-2005" в Китае строевой Су-27СМ (кстати из Дземог) применял на полигоне КАБ-500КР (и очень точно). На других ЛТУ с них также применялись Х-31П. ...


Неужели все это делали строевые летчики из Дземог? Впрочем Вы правы, ответ на этот вопрос лишь еще раз подтверждает Вашу мысль...

----------


## PPV

> Самолет Су-30МКИ - один из самых ДОРОГИХ тактических самолетов на рынке вооружений. Дороже него только экспортные варианты F-15E (для арабов и корейцев). И делался он не быстро, а лет 8 до сегодняшнего лица. И комплектующих, ИНДИЙСКИХ, там полно. Индийцы СОВСЕМ не дураки, как не дураки и ВМС США, закупающие в ДВА раза больше двухместных "Супер Хорнетов", чем одноместных, да и ВВС США, где основной ударный самолет для СМУ - F-15E. ...


Даже если считать с момента подъема в воздух первой опытной машины в 1997 году, то по нынешний, 2010 год, когда было официально отрапортовано о выполнении программы испытаний МКИ, прошло 13 лет. А ведь работы по проектированию начались в ОКБ "немного раньше", чем самолет подняли в воздух...
И еще: спорам о том, что предпочтительнее, одно- или двухместный истребитель, уже много лет, и конца им так и не видно. Нынешние споры о Су-35 и Су-30МКИ тому лишнее подтверждение. В каждом конкретном случае окончательный выбор за политическим руководством страны, а исходя из чего оно выбирает, и какие доводы при этом наиболее весомы - это отдельный разговор...

----------


## nike8887

*timsz* можно подробнее о применении спутниковой бомбы с Су-27СМ? Нашим летунам расскажу - охренеют  :Biggrin:

----------


## Полешук

> Ну,я то понял, тем более железной дороги от Израиля до нас нету. А оснащаться ими станут части, охраняющие заводы по их производству.


Почему?
Не только. При хорошей морозной зиме Меркавы смогут и по всей России разполтизь, и даже Москву взять! :Cool:

----------


## Полешук

> Не спора ради, а просто, чтобы высказать свое мнение.
> Да нет, почему? Никто этого не утверждает. И остальные самолеты нужны.
> 
> Нет, конечно, наши куда умнее. Вон чего с ВВС натворили. Кабы не было ума, разве б они до этого додумались? Просто менее умные индусы яснее понимают, для чего им нужны, в каком кол-ве и какие самолеты. Проще говоря, у них задачи стоят четче. Отсюда и запросы.
> 
> Вот тут мне не очень понятно. По бедности они платят нам за сотни Су-30-х. Мы от богатств наших их покупать не планируем. В то же время мы покупаем  "Мистраль", чтобы "быстро получить универсальные корабли. В смысле время - деньги." Так мы бедные или богатые? Далее могла бы последовать цепочка логических вопросов, но не буду.
> 
> Наверное, потому, что они универсальные.
> 
> ...


Соглашусь.

----------


## Полешук

> У нас такой задачи нет, так как имеется полторы тысячи самолетов четвертого поколения. Притом, потенциальные противники (в отличие от Индии с Пакистаном) или разбиваются силами пары учебных центров, или требуют применения ОМП,


Ув. *timsz*, вы леща то урежте. Откуда у РФ "полторы тысячи самолетов четвертого поколения"???




> С авиацией у нас более-менее нормально.


Я плакаль. 
Нет слов просто...

----------


## nike8887

> Насколько известно, Су-30-е могут применять довольно широкий спектр АСП.


Коммерческие АСП - да, многие.




> Но мне кажется, что пр-во семейства Су-30 было бы гораздо дешевле, если уж они обладают почти теми же возможностями, что и Су-34.


Не согласен, нисколько Су-30 не дешевле в производстве. Приблизительные цифры:
Су-30 (МКИ) стоит порядка 1,5 милиардов рублей (эту цифру слышал одним ухом);
Су-34 стоит около 1 миллиарда рублей (не по наслышке знаю  :Wink: ).




> К тому же пр-во 30-х гораздо более налажено, чем пр-во 34-х. Поэтому я и думаю, что они дешевле.


Налажено для кого? Не для нас явно.

Тут ещё новость про Т50 сегодня услышал: в КнААПО их некому делать, народ разбежался, у нас (в НАПО) набирают команду туда на пару месяцев.

----------


## timsz

> *timsz* можно подробнее о применении спутниковой бомбы с Су-27СМ? Нашим летунам расскажу - охренеют


А я об этом говорил?

----------


## timsz

> Ув. *timsz*, вы леща то урежте. Откуда у РФ "полторы тысячи самолетов четвертого поколения"???


Да, у меня к поколениям "очень сильный личный неприязнь". Имел в виду более-менее современные самолеты. То есть, не МиГ-21, 23 и т.п. 




> Я плакаль. 
> Нет слов просто...


Не плачьте, все на так плохо, как хотелось бы об этом говорить. Или есть сомнения, в том, что мы делаем конкурентоспособные самолеты?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Коммерческие АСП - да, многие.


Что значит "коммерческие АСП"? Которые делают "за бугор", а у нас их нет? 



> Не согласен, нисколько Су-30 не дешевле в производстве. Приблизительные цифры:
> Су-30 (МКИ) стоит порядка 1,5 милиардов рублей (эту цифру слышал одним ухом);
> Су-34 стоит около 1 миллиарда рублей (не по наслышке знаю ).


 Уважаемый nike8887.Не могу Вас опровергнуть-нечем, но и верится в это с трудом. Могу принять Ваши цифры, но, на мой взгляд, они нелогичны. Попробую пояснить. На мой взгляд, переделка ф-жа у Су-34 более существенная, чем у Су-30, да, собственно, и весь планер. Объективнее нам мог бы поведать об этом PPV, если б захотел. Су-30-х выпущены уже, наверное, сотни полторы, точно не знаю, не интересовался. Но выпускают их уже давно и в разных модификациях. Т. е., дорожка проторена. Су-34, как известно, построено десятка полтора, пр-во только осваивается, т. е., товар штучный. Пока. А штучный товар всегда дороже.



> Налажено для кого? Не для нас явно.


А какая разница? Главное, налажено.



> Тут ещё новость про Т50 сегодня услышал: в КнААПО их некому делать, народ разбежался, у нас (в НАПО) набирают команду туда на пару месяцев.


Из-за зарплаты?

----------


## nike8887

> Что значит "коммерческие АСП"? Которые делают "за бугор", а у нас их нет?


Есть, но не все.




> мой взгляд, переделка ф-жа у Су-34 более существенная, чем у Су-30, да, собственно, и весь планер.


Переделка из чего во что? Планеры с ноля делают ведь. И чем планер Су-34 сложнее Су-30? Бронёй? - да, не спорю. У того и у того своя технология сборки, всё нормально.

P.S. Су-34 дешевле 1 млрд. рублей стоит.




> Су-34, как известно, построено десятка полтора, пр-во только осваивается, т. е., товар штучный. Пока. А штучный товар всегда дороже.


Уже не штучный  :Biggrin: 




> А какая разница? Главное, налажено.


Да налажено-то оно налажено, но для наших ВВС никто не будет их делать. Забугорные блоки и узлы закупать мы всё равно не будем. Политка такая.




> Из-за зарплаты?


Всё возможно.

----------


## AC

> ...46-й поразил ракетой Х-31П (или даже ПД) ЗРК "Бук" (где-то вблизи Гори)...


Это кто сказал? Это летчик рассказал, что он "Бук" разбомбил вблизи гори???

----------


## nike8887

> Это летчик рассказал, что он "Бук" разбомбил вблизи гори???


Папа Римский блин, ну а кто ж ещё мог сказать-то? Вообще не суть что он там разбомбил, просто сам факт есть.

----------


## AC

> Папа Римский блин, ну а кто ж ещё мог сказать-то? Вообще не суть что он там разбомбил, просто сам факт есть.


А я факта (их боевых вылетов) и не оспариваю...  :Smile:

----------


## nike8887

> А я факта (их боевых вылетов) и не оспариваю...


Вообще про поражение 9К37 говорили сами лётчики. Вроде как ещё и 9К33 поражали...

----------


## Вован22

Пройдет еще год два и расскажут, что все ПВО Грузии уничтожили авиационными ударами.
Процесс кстати уже пошел.

----------


## nike8887

> Пройдет еще год два и расскажут, что все ПВО Грузии уничтожили авиационными ударами.
> Процесс кстати уже пошел.


Не спорю, историю пишут блин

----------


## Кок

а вообще сколько у нас сейчас  Су 34

----------


## nike8887

> а вообще сколько у нас сейчас  Су 34


Пока 5 серийных, а сколько опытных - хз, половина наверное уже отлетали окончательно.

----------


## BSA

> Пока 5 серийных, а сколько опытных - хз, половина наверное уже отлетали окончательно.


Достоверно летном состоянии на конец 09 года можного говорить про 47 и 48, а вот судьба 01 мне лично неизвестна

----------


## Кок

мда много их у нас куда деваться

----------


## nike8887

> Достоверно летном состоянии на конец 09 года можного говорить про 47 и 48, а вот судьба 01 мне лично неизвестна


Б/н 46 мы капитально ремонтировали после 08.08.08 в 2009 году, он точно в лётном состоянии. Да 01 тоже в Ахтубе стоит. В Липецке 02-05 были. Может уже 02 и 03 остались, а 04 и 05 в Воронеже, хз в общем.

----------


## APKAH

*nike8887*, вот и декабрь, на какое число ждать "подарков" от НАПО ?  :Wink:

----------


## nike8887

> *nike8887*, вот и декабрь, на какое число ждать "подарков" от НАПО ?


В конце месяца, у нас пока 3 борта готовы.

----------


## BSA

> Б/н 46 мы капитально ремонтировали после 08.08.08 в 2009 году, он точно в лётном состоянии. Да 01 тоже в Ахтубе стоит. В Липецке 02-05 были. Может уже 02 и 03 остались, а 04 и 05 в Воронеже, хз в общем.


03 тот что со "штандартом" после президентского выката в Кубе, неоднократно замечен в Ахтубе

----------


## APKAH

> В конце месяца, у нас пока 3 борта готовы.


вас понял, будем ждать  :Smile:

----------


## nike8887

> 03 тот что со "штандартом" после президентского выката в Кубе, неоднократно замечен в Ахтубе


Чё им уже делать в Ахтубе? Там всё что можно отработано и сдано уже.

----------


## Кок

> В конце месяца, у нас пока 3 борта готовы.


а сколько в конечном итоге будет?

----------


## nike8887

> а сколько в конечном итоге будет?


4 в этом году.

----------


## Кок

а на след год какие планы

----------


## BSA

> Чё им уже делать в Ахтубе? Там всё что можно отработано и сдано уже.


не ко мне вопрос, крайние фото 03 с известной датой с юбилея ГЛИЦ

----------


## nike8887

> а на след год какие планы


12




> не ко мне вопрос, крайние фото 03 с известной датой с юбилея ГЛИЦ


Ну это я видел. Тогда получается, что в Ахтубе базируются все борты, кроме 02, 04, 05. 02 борт вообще себе прибрал Харчевский.

----------


## Кок

штука в месяц))) серьездно

----------


## nike8887

> штука в месяц))) серьездно


Су-24 раньше по 100 в год сдавали и ничё, не плакали.

----------


## Кок

я только рад что ниши су 34 будут в войсках

----------


## muk33

> Чё им уже делать в Ахтубе? Там всё что можно отработано и сдано уже.


Да уж! По воздуху работает...

----------


## nike8887

> Да уж! По воздуху работает...


ГСИ закончили ещё в августе, по ВВ.

----------


## muk33

Кто это вам сказал. Вы акт видели?

----------


## nike8887

> Кто это вам сказал. Вы акт видели?


Ясно дело что я отвечать на вопросы такого рода не буду  :Smile:  Просто говорю, что отрабатывать нечего.

----------


## BSA

> 12
> 
> 
> Ну это я видел. Тогда получается, что в Ахтубе базируются все борты, кроме 02, 04, 05. 02 борт вообще себе прибрал Харчевский.


В последние время в основном он летает на *05*

----------


## muk33

> Ясно дело что я отвечать на вопросы такого рода не буду  Просто говорю, что отрабатывать нечего.


Конечно! А испытательные бригады ОКБ и ГЛИЦ просто развлекаются.

----------


## nike8887

> Конечно! А испытательные бригады ОКБ и ГЛИЦ просто развлекаются.


Просвятите тогда что там, мнения уже разнятся.

----------


## muk33

Да ничего такого..  Мужики просто не в курсе, что в Новосибе все уже отработали  :Wink: , вот и завтра пилоты ОКБ и ГЛИЦ на ваших любимых птичках весь день небо будут утюжить. Видимо не обо всем докладывают на серийный завод... :Tongue:  А если серьезно, любой самолет, а особенно находящийся в начале своего жизненного цикла, доводился до заданного ТТЗ уровня еще несколько лет. В процессе испытаний испытателями заказчика выявляются замечания, недостатки, фирма формирует перечень мероприятий, реализует их (в виде доработок и доводочных полетов на имеющихся,см. выше, машинах), затем испытатели заказчика проверяют это (оценочные полеты) и если все ОК - пишут протокол. Потом об этом информируют завод и он вносит соответствующие изменения в строящиеся машины. А ранее выпущенные дорабатываются либо в строю (если объем небольшой), либо приходят к вам на доработки.

----------


## Nazar

*muk33*

В завершении Вами сказанных слов, поведайте товарищу *nike8887*, когда был принят на вооружение Су-25. ЕМНИП примерно через 7-8 лет после начале его серийного производства и участия в БД.

----------


## nike8887

> Мужики просто не в курсе, что в Новосибе все уже отработали


Это сугубо моё мнение, его я сделал из следующего:
нам привезли, на 4 крайних борта, модернизированные изделия Ш141М, у которых уже рабочий режим ВВ (лётчики сказали), да и много чего ещё нового ставят (перечень БРЭО разглашать не особо хочеться).




> либо приходят к вам на доработки.


Оно и видно, как они к нам приходят, один за всё время прилетал и всё.




> В завершении Вами сказанных слов, поведайте товарищу *nike8887*, когда был принят на вооружение Су-25. ЕМНИП примерно через 7-8 лет после начале его серийного производства и участия в БД.


Причём тут Су-25?

----------


## Nazar

> Причём тут Су-25?


Да это я к тому, что скорее всего у Су-34 цикл испытаний, доработок и так далее, будет длиться еще какое-то время, в том числе и у вас в Новосибе.

----------


## nike8887

> скорее всего у Су-34 цикл испытаний, доработок и так далее, будет длиться еще какое-то время, в том числе и у вас в Новосибе.


Доработки не у нас делаются, в основном НИИАС и НИИРЭК допиливают БРЭО, на каждую партию ставим новое БРЭО, это допустим 01 и 02, 03 борты разные по составу аппаратуры, 04, 05 и 06, 07, 08, 09 тоже разные будут. Даже РЭБ поменяли, раньше ставили Л175М, сейчас Л265 ставим (и то не мы наладкой занимаемся, мужики из КНИРТИ приезжают). Помнится что НИИП собирался подключиться к доводке режима ВВ на Ш141, но тут хз - подключались ли они или нет.



> — А локатор для Су-34 вы готовы делать?
> — Нет, наша загрузка близка к предельной для сегодняшнего кадрового потенциала. Максимум на что мы можем согласиться – подключиться к решению задачи по режиму «воздух-воздух».


http://www.oborona.ru/110/754/index.shtml?id=3220

----------


## muk33

> Доработки не у нас делаются, в основном НИИАС и НИИРЭК допиливают БРЭО, на каждую партию ставим новое БРЭО, это допустим 01 и 02, 03 борты разные по составу аппаратуры, 04, 05 и 06, 07, 08, 09 тоже разные будут. Даже РЭБ поменяли, раньше ставили Л175М, сейчас Л265 ставим (и то не мы наладкой занимаемся, мужики из КНИРТИ приезжают). Помнится что НИИП собирался подключиться к доводке режима ВВ на Ш141, но тут хз - подключались ли они или нет.


Ну кроме вас есть еще ЛИиДБ (кстати №1 и №2), там тоже "пилят" (и не только БРЭО:) будь здоров. С участием вышеупомянутых товарищей. Держу пари, что вы уже 01 и 03 по составу не узнаете, да и 04, 05 подверглись кое-какому "апгрейду". Поэтому и последующие отличаются. Это процесс, если не бесконечный, то длительный. Да и "опилки" кое-кому душу греют :Wink: . Если серьезно - машинка уже вышла из детского возраста. Те, кто на ней "поработал" вкус почувствовали (не в обиду патриотам дедушки Т-6-го).

----------


## nike8887

> Ну кроме вас есть еще ЛИиДБ


Я же говорю - мы доводкой не занимаемся.




> да и 04, 05 подверглись кое-какому "апгрейду".


Очень интересно, расскажите что там можно было "апгрейдить"?




> Если серьезно - машинка уже вышла из детского возраста. Те, кто на ней "поработал" вкус почувствовали (не в обиду патриотам дедушки Т-6-го).


Нашим летунам тоже нравится  :Biggrin:

----------


## nike8887

*ВВС России получают четыре бомбардировщика Су-34*



> Передача представителям ВВС России четырех фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 состоится в Новосибирском авиационном производственном объединении (НАПО) 20 декабря, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в среду в областной администрации Новосибирска.
> 
> "Это - заключительная партия серийных бомбардировщиков, которые ВВС России должны были получить в 2010 году. В дальнейшем темпы поставок бомбардировщиков будут расти", - сообщил собеседник агентства. 
> 
> Он отметил, что новые самолеты из Новосибирска перегонят в Липецк, на авиационную базу ВВС. 
> Государственный контракт на поставку ВВС РФ очередной партии Су-34 был подписан между министерством обороны РФ и компанией "Сухой", в состав которой входит НАПО, в 2008 году.


ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН

----------


## nike8887

P.S. В понедельник мы ничего не сдаём, не все машины пока приёмку прошли.

----------


## Mad_cat

> P.S. В понедельник мы ничего не сдаём, не все машины пока приёмку прошли.


когда теперь их ждать? Это уже воронежские или все еще Липецк?

----------


## nike8887

> когда теперь их ждать? Это уже воронежские или все еще Липецк?


Липецк. Оттуда возможно в Воронеж.

----------


## nike8887

*Новосибирское авиационное производственное объединение передает ВВС России четыре бомбардировщика Су-34*




> НОВОСИБИРСК, 20 декабря. (ИТАР-ТАСС). Передача представителям ВВС России четырех новых фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 началась сегодня в Новосибирском авиационном производственном объединении (НАПО) им.Чкалова. Об этом сообщили на предприятии, отметив, что процесс продлится "не один день". 
> 
> Передача партии фронтовых бомбардировщиков пройдет по графику, несмотря на установившиеся в Новосибирской области неблагоприятные погодные условия. 
> 
> "Сегодняшний 32-градусный мороз никак не повлияет на передачу Су-34, один из самолетов только что взлетел с аэродрома НАПО", - сказал представитель авиастроительного предприятия. 
> 
> Новые самолеты из Новосибирска перегонят в Липецк, в Центр боевого применения и переучивания лётного состава ВВС. По сообщению Авиационной холдинговой компании "Сухой", в состав которой входит НАПО, передаваемые четыре Су-34 - "это заключительная партия серийных бомбардировщиков, которые ВВС России должны были получить в 2010 г. В дальнейшем темпы поставок бомбардировщиков будут расти". 
> 
> По боевым возможностям Су-34 относится к поколению самолетов "4+". Независимо от времени суток и метеоусловий самолет способен эффективно поражать наземные, морские и воздушные цели в любом географическом районе с применением всей номенклатуры авиационных боеприпасов, в том числе высокоточных. Наличие на самолете системы активной безопасности наряду с перспективными компьютерами позволило создать дополнительные возможности летчику и штурману вести прицельное бомбометание, маневрировать под огнем противника. Установленное на Су-34 оборудование позволяет применять оружие по нескольким целям одновременно.


http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=91389&cid=24

----------


## SergeyL

что-то у нас в Липецке вроде как Су-34 из новой партии не было

----------


## nike8887

> что-то у нас в Липецке вроде как Су-34 из новой партии не было


И не будет пока у вас ничего  :Biggrin:  Приёмка ещё идёт  :Wink:

----------


## nike8887

Вроде как 26 декабря собираются улетать в Липецк, но сроки могут поменяться не раз.

----------


## nike8887

Приёмщики сегодня на 2-х машинах отлетали с дозаправкой  :Wink:  Одна пришла чистая, у второй весь фюзеляж в керосине  :Biggrin:

----------


## nike8887

Завтра перегон  :Wink: 
*SergeyL* ловите фотоаппаратами  :Smile:

----------


## nike8887

Сегодня никуда не полетели. В Липецке непогода...

----------


## nike8887

*SergeyL* ждём фотографии, машины ушли сегодня!

----------


## beat2

> *SergeyL* ждём фотографии, машины ушли сегодня!


2 или 4 аппарата?

----------


## nike8887

> 2 или 4 аппарата?


Естественно 4  :Smile:

----------


## airframe28

http://gorod48.ru/associations/news-41154.html

----------


## nike8887

Видео
http://gorod48.ru/play/?file=92694b6...://gorod48.ru/

----------


## Павел1988

Спасибо большое за выложенное видео.

----------


## nike8887

> Спасибо большое за выложенное видео.


Ну видео-то не моё  :Biggrin:

----------


## Павел1988

Да понятно, но все равно - федеральные-то каналы не чешутся...

----------


## airframe28

Учитывая что погода держалась "непригодная" -небольшой "+", довольно низкая плотная облачность и недалекая видимость, вплоть до тумана  , а вдруг сегодня появились просветы в облаках, и легкий морозец, то "федералы" могли и не попасть на мероприятие физически.  Погода то не позволяла несколько дней  перегнать :)сухариков:)

----------


## nike8887

> "федералы" могли и не попасть на мероприятие физически.


На видео видно микрофоны 5-го канала, ТВК и т.д. Мож завтра чё покажут  :Smile: 




> Погода то не позволяла несколько дней  перегнать сухариков:)


В Липецке полоса застывала, вот и перегона не было  :Biggrin:

----------


## airframe28

Ну ТВК еще и местный канал в Липецке есть
 такой
ну и не мудрено что застыло, по такой погоде то,  пограничной:)))
Да и теперь ужи и не так важно почему задержали перегон,  главное техника уже на месте назначения

----------


## timsz

Бортовые 06-09? И номера в порядке выпуска давали?

----------


## nike8887

> Бортовые 06-09?


Бортовые - 06, 07, 08, 09.




> И номера в порядке выпуска давали?


Не допонял...

----------


## airframe28

http://www.sukhoi.org/img/content/ne...12_29_1big.jpg
http://www.sukhoi.org/img/content/ne...12_29_2big.jpg
 :Smile: вот , можем уже полюбоваться

----------


## timsz

> Не допонял...


06 выпущен раньше, чем 07? 07 раньше, чем 08? И т.д.

----------


## nike8887

> 06 выпущен раньше, чем 07? 07 раньше, чем 08? И т.д.


По порядку все, да.

----------


## timsz

> По порядку все, да.


Спасибо за информацию!

----------


## muk33

"...Пилотировавший первый серийный Су-34 полковник Юрий Грицаенко, также отметил сегодня после посадки отличную функциональность самолета..."  :Wink: nike8887, что скажете?

----------


## timsz

nike8887, а их серийные номера в секрете держатся?

----------


## BSA

> "...Пилотировавший первый серийный Су-34 полковник Юрий Грицаенко, также отметил сегодня после посадки отличную функциональность самолета..." nike8887, что скажете?


Одни и тежь лица....когда молодых подготовят, тем кому меньше 30-ка

----------


## nike8887

> "...Пилотировавший первый серийный Су-34 полковник Юрий Грицаенко, также отметил сегодня после посадки отличную функциональность самолета..." nike8887, что скажете?


А чего тут говорить?  :Smile: 




> nike8887, а их серийные номера в секрете держатся?


Мне по-барабану на номера, не интересуют вообще.

----------


## timsz

> "первый серийный Су-34


Ну в каком-то смысле их действительно можно считать очередными "первыми серийными". ) http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=745399&postcount=19

----------


## Полешук

> Ну в каком-то смысле их действительно можно считать очередными "первыми серийными". ) http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=745399&postcount=19


Вот, кстати, и спасибо.

Теперь понятно, что контракт на 18 машин был провален. А то тут "некоторые" пыталиь доказать, что никакого контракта не было и все так и было задумано, как идет...

Ну, в общем с наступающим всех и чтоб у всех количество посадок было равно количеству взлетов!

----------


## nike8887

> А то тут "некоторые" пыталиь доказать, что никакого контракта не было и все так и было задумано, как идет...


"Некоторые" это кто?

----------


## Полешук

> "Некоторые" это кто?


Не, не вы точно.
Те поймут о ком речь.
Вы то как раз может уточните этот вопрос :Rolleyes: 

Но по любому - чтоб с Нового года у вас на НАПО все шло по плану, а то и быстрее и что бы Су-34 оправдал возложенные на него надежды и вложенные в него средства!

----------


## nike8887

> Вы то как раз может уточните этот вопрос


Непонятки с контрактами - это да, вечная проблема.




> Но по любому - чтоб с Нового года у вас на НАПО все шло по плану, а то и быстрее и что бы Су-34 оправдал возложенные на него надежды и вложенные в него средства!


Ага, спасибо  :Smile:

----------


## muk33

Мужики, мы честно пытались сегодня закончить с этим (изд.) , но...туман. С Новым Годом!

----------


## AndyK

> Мужики, мы честно пытались сегодня закончить с этим (изд.) , но...туман. С Новым Годом!


5+! :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

*Сразу вспомнилось —*

Я расскажу о вопиющем факте:
На берегах Амура, средь полей
Попался наш простой советский трактор
В прицел шести китайских батарей.
Ударил залп, снаряды полетели,
Но тракторист был парень с головой:
Он жмёт педаль — и вот не видно цели
В поставленной завесе дымовой.
А трактор взмыл над милой стороною
И в тот же миг агрессору в ответ,
Чтоб постерёгся нас пугать войною
Ударил залп тактических ракет.
А тракторист наш, капитан Литвинов,
Взглянул на карту и включил форсаж,
Спокойно отбомбился над Пекином
И заложил на родину вираж.
Он над Амуром выключил реактор,
Чтоб не пугать родных овец и коз.
Пронёсся в небе наш советский трактор
На дозаправку в свой родной колхоз.
И, если враг опять предпримет меры,
Чтоб помешать собрать нам урожай,
Приказом Агропром РСФСР
У нас на поле вылетит комбайн - Су-34 и экипаж лихих парней......

----------


## A.F.

> мы честно пытались сегодня закончить с этим (изд.) , но...туман. С Новым Годом!


Имеется ввиду заключительный полет по программе ГСИ?

----------


## muk33

Несколько... Теперь будем работать 4,5,6

----------


## Антон

muk33,а вы лётчиком в Ахтубинске служите? :Smile:

----------


## Bambr

Сегодня по Вести-Воронеж сообщили, что Су-34 до Рождества прибудут на Балтимор.

----------


## nike8887

> Сегодня по Вести-Воронеж сообщили, что Су-34 до Рождества прибудут на Балтимор.


Они в Липецке на год задерживаются... В Воронеже ВПП не отремонтированна.

----------


## BSA

> Сегодня по Вести-Воронеж сообщили, что Су-34 до Рождества прибудут на Балтимор.


неплохо уточнить какого года

----------


## APKAH

Довольно странно...про то что новые борта уходят в Воронеж вроде давно известно было...такие решения принимаются заранее и не из воздуха...а тут оказывается, что ВПП не готова...?!
Сложно понять, это банальное российское рас**дяйство или что-то другое? Как так получилось ?  :Confused:

----------


## nike8887

> Довольно странно...про то что новые борта уходят в Воронеж вроде давно известно было...такие решения принимаются заранее и не из воздуха...а тут оказывается, что ВПП не готова...?!
> Сложно понять, это банальное российское рас**дяйство или что-то другое? Как так получилось ?


Их давным-давно планировали в Воронеж гнать, только после ремонта аэродрома.

----------


## nike8887

> Несколько... Теперь будем работать 4,5,6


Много осталось летающих бортов?

----------


## muk33

> Много осталось летающих бортов?


В прошедшем году от 4 до 6, включая единичку и тройку.

----------


## Тriton

> В прошедшем году от 4 до 6, включая единичку и тройку.


Имеется ввиду летающих в ГЛИЦ?

----------


## nike8887

> Имеется ввиду летающих в ГЛИЦ?


Да, в Ахтубе.

----------


## mandeb4848

Можно ли определить тип ИЛС в Су-34? (Это КАИ-24?) Спасибо.

----------


## AC

> http://www.sukhoi.org/img/content/ne...12_29_1big.jpg
> http://www.sukhoi.org/img/content/ne...12_29_2big.jpg
> вот , можем уже полюбоваться


А эти фото уже в Липецке сделаны или еще в Новосибирске?  :Confused:

----------


## AC

> http://gorod48.ru/associations/news-41154.html


НЭ понял...  :Confused: 

"...К имеющимся на испытаниях в авиацентре *трем* многофункциональным истребителям-бомбардировщикам Су-34 прибавились еще четыре таких же самолета.  
В 13.55 шасси первого серийного Су-34 коснулись взлетно-посадочной полосы Липецкой авиабазы. Этот момент можно считать историческим и сами летчики будут вести с него отчет начавшегося перевооружения и модернизации военно-воздушных сил России.  
Именно с сегодняшнего дня начались поставки в ВВС России первых серийных С;-34, которые с 2007 года проходили опытную эксплуатацию в липецком авиацентре. *Три* Су-34 пришедших в 2007, 2008 и 2009 годах, проходили испытания в Липецке, *один* СУ-34 оставался приписан к Липецкому авиацентру, но эксплуатировался на авиабазе в Ахтубе...".

Были ж получены ранеее №№ 01-05 красные. А теперь: мол, три в Липецке + один в Ахтубинске... А где еще один???  :Confused:

----------


## nike8887

> Можно ли определить тип ИЛС в Су-34? (Это КАИ-24?) Спасибо.


КАИ-24 стоит на Су-24М "Гефест". А на Су-34 ИЛС-2 (вроде так), модификация ИЛС-31.




> А эти фото уже в Липецке сделаны или еще в Новосибирске?


Конечно у нас, с Липецка пока не было фотографий.




> Были ж получены ранеее №№ 01-05 красные. А теперь: мол, три в Липецке + один в Ахтубинске... А где еще один???


01 и 03 в ГЛИЦ, в Липецке - 02, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 09. Последние 4 борта в Воронеж наверное в следующем году перегонят.

----------


## AC

> Конечно у нас, с Липецка пока не было фотографий.
> 
> 01 и 03 в ГЛИЦ, в Липецке - 02, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 09. Последние 4 борта в Воронеж наверное в следующем году перегонят.


Понял Вас, спасибо...  :Smile:

----------


## PPV

Вот такая прошла новость: http://sukhoi.org/news/smi/?id=3878
Завершился второй этап государственных испытаний фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34.


  03.02.2011  Завершился второй этап государственных испытаний фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34 


ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН

Многофункциональный фронтовой бомбардировщик успешно завершил второй, заключительный, этап государственных летных испытаний. 

"В ближайшее время будет подписан акт о завершении второго этапа государственных летных испытаний, по результатам которых новый фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-34, как ожидается, будет официально принят на вооружение российских ВВС", - сказал "Интерфаксу-АВН" в четверг источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе. 

Он сообщил, что в акте содержится рекомендация "принять самолет на вооружение Военно-воздушных сил". "Однако сама процедура принятия на вооружение такого авиационного комплекса как Су-34 является довольно сложной и продолжительной по времени. Завершиться она должна выпуском специального постановления правительства РФ о принятии Су-34 на вооружение", - пояснил собеседник агентства. ..."

----------


## PPV

> ...Многофункциональный фронтовой бомбардировщик успешно завершил второй, заключительный, этап государственных летных испытаний. 
> 
> "В ближайшее время будет подписан акт о завершении второго этапа государственных летных испытаний. ..."


Акт ГСИ таки подписан, самолет рекомендован для принятия на вооружение! Ура, товарищи!...

----------


## timsz

Ура!!
_____

----------


## forcekons

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

*Опять "запели"!:*
ВВС РФ в 2011 г. получат 6 бомбардировщиков Су-34 - http://www.aviaport.ru/news/2011/08/03/219471.html

Эту байку мы слышали лет как пять назад..., тогда тоже получали "шесть", но в итоге так и не разродились... Если не ошибаюсь то Иванов давеча обещал из расчета в том году уже вроде как 12 в год строить и в войска отдавать?

----------


## Антон

> *Опять "запели"!:*
> ВВС РФ в 2011 г. получат 6 бомбардировщиков Су-34 - http://www.aviaport.ru/news/2011/08/03/219471.html
> 
> Эту байку мы слышали лет как пять назад..., тогда тоже получали "шесть", но в итоге так и не разродились... Если не ошибаюсь то Иванов давеча обещал из расчета в том году уже вроде как 12 в год строить и в войска отдавать?


http://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php?...70&postcount=9

----------


## BSA

По  ОБС с Новосиба активно трудятся над 6 бортами, передача МО как всегда в Дкбр. 

Интересно снова в Липу отправят?

----------


## BSA

Если верить СМИ Су-34 рекомендовали принять на вооружение с 2012г.

----------


## FLOGGER

Всего-то 20 лет прошло...(с горечью).

----------


## muk33

> Всего-то 20 лет прошло...(с горечью).


Это уже СОВСЕМ другой самолет... :Smile:

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

20 лет самолёт "строят" а нормальную ручку прикрутить не могут. Я пока в кабине корячился соображал куда руки девать чтоб ничего не сломать и самому не поломаться чуть голову там не оставил. Хотя может сноровки недостаточно. ИМХО в Ан-2 пристраиваться в разы легче.

----------


## muk33

> 20 лет самолёт "строят" а нормальную ручку прикрутить не могут. Я пока в кабине корячился соображал куда руки девать чтоб ничего не сломать и самому не поломаться чуть голову там не оставил. Хотя может сноровки недостаточно. ИМХО в Ан-2 пристраиваться в разы легче.


Бывший министр обороны США Фрэнк Карлуччи в конце 80-х во время экскурсии в кабину Ту-160 основательно приложился головой о верхний (потолочный) щиток. После этого аэродромные "острословы" прозвали данный агрегат "щитком Карлуччи". И по сей день некоторые так его называют. Может скоро появится какой-нибудь агрегат имени "старшины Уржумова"  :Wink: . А если серьезно, то вроде никто из летающих на Су-34 летчиков не жаловался. Может потому что они на Ан-2 не летали.  :Smile:  Су-34 это цветочки. Вот в кабину Су-27КУБ залезать было в разы тяжелее.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это уже СОВСЕМ другой самолет...


Да это я знаю. Но, если постоянно модернизировать самолет, не принимая его на вооружение, то можно и еще 20 лет этим заниматься. Может, раньше и неправильно делали, что запускали самолет в серию, и, по мере его эксплуатации, его модернизировали, совершенствовали. Но это было как-то понятно. А тут наоборот-самолет совершенствуется в течение 20 лет не будучи принятым на вооружение. Но, учитывая, что сейчас принято черное выдавать за белое и наоборот, то, вероятно,  так и должно быть. Хорошо, хоть сейчас это сделали.

----------


## Deef

Наблюдал вчера тройку Су-34 над Челябинском. Высоковато, конечно, было, да и солнце светило. Вряд ли мог спутать с Су-27, характерное ПГО отчётливо разглядел. Кто-то в курсе откуда прилетели или ошибся я?

----------


## An-Z

Не ошиблись, у вас они продолжают участие в цепи учений на юге России

----------


## Chizh

Могут ли применять серийные Су-34 ракеты воздух-воздух средней дальности, Р-27 или РВВ-АЕ?

----------


## BSA

копипаст новости от МО

30.11.2011 - Представители СМИ приглашаются на мероприятие по приемке новых истребителей-бомбрадировщиков Су-34 (г. Воронеж)

Су-34 идет на замену базирующихся на Воронежской авиационной базе устаревших бомбардировщиков Су-24. В ходе работы СМИ будут продемонстрированы: мероприятия приемки авиационной техники, предполетная подготовка самолетов, инструктаж летного состава, проведение полетов, послеполетный осмотр самолетов инженерами и техниками.

----------


## Observer69

> копипаст новости от МО
> 
> 30.11.2011 - Представители СМИ приглашаются на мероприятие по приемке новых истребителей-бомбрадировщиков Су-34 (г. Воронеж)
> 
> Су-34 идет на замену базирующихся на Воронежской авиационной базе устаревших бомбардировщиков Су-24. В ходе работы СМИ будут продемонстрированы: мероприятия приемки авиационной техники, предполетная подготовка самолетов, инструктаж летного состава, проведение полетов, послеполетный осмотр самолетов инженерами и техниками.


Лучше пригласить известных блоггеров.

----------


## Pilot

перенос как минимум на неделю.

Блоггеров лучше не приглашать

----------


## FLOGGER

> Блоггеров лучше не приглашать


Ну, одного-то, могли бы. :Biggrin:

----------


## Pilot

> Ну, одного-то, могли бы.


Да хоть десяток, только адекватных :) 

Даты пока нет, как скажут - отпишусь.

----------


## BSA

> Да хоть десяток, только адекватных :) 
> 
> Даты пока нет, как скажут - отпишусь.


в Хотилово их уже чуть ли не на поводке водят....наелись

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да хоть десяток, только адекватных :)


Да есть у нас в стране *один* блогер. :Biggrin:

----------


## Pilot

перенесли на 8. Правда уже и 8 не подтверждают. Никак не могут забрать на заводе. :(

----------


## Привод

Рисунок фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34 с конформным отсеком АСП (авиационных средств поражения).

----------


## FLOGGER

Что за новая мода у нас на Форуме появилась?

----------


## Привод

На Паралае появилась и уже давно. И не только на Паралае...ЕМНИП. :Rolleyes:

----------


## BSA

> перенесли на 8. Правда уже и 8 не подтверждают. Никак не могут забрать на заводе. :(


по крайней инфе с Новосиба, 6-ой , не так хорошЬ как остальные, к 8му проблематично отдать говорят. По опыту прошлых лет, только вылет абсолютно готовых бортов перенросили в течении недели

----------


## Привод

*С Паралая:*
http://paralay.iboards.ru/viewtopic....882&start=1680
- А на Су-34 контейнер с разведоборудованием, типа как на Торнадо, есть? Простите за чайниковский вопрос.
*+ 4-е штуки со "старым" ЭДСУ?* 
- Ну, в наступающем году кого-то в Жуковском ждёт споттерская удача, а эту тему - заметное оживление)
* + Что за толстые намеки - колитесь (:* 
- Помилуйте, итак слишком толсто.
*+ У него ещё и БРЛС по земле кой чего могёт.*
- ...четыре машины окрашены по "стандарту", а две будут по новой схеме.
*+ Большое спасибо за инфо! Жалко что теперь будут серыми... Но хотя бы 4 будут "нормальными".*

----------


## FLOGGER

> На Паралае появилась и уже давно. И не только на Паралае...ЕМНИП.


При чем здесь Паралай? Мы на Airforce.
Ваш последний пост-это к чему? Словесное недержание?

----------


## Привод

> При чем здесь Паралай? Мы на Airforce.
> Ваш последний пост-это к чему? Словесное недержание?


=) Пока крайний, а не последний. При том, же, при чем плоская часть фюзеляжа ПАК ФА, видимо. В соседней активной теме на крайней странице. А Паралай при том, что удивительно, что на столь мощном авиафоруме, как airforce.ru не обсуждается внешний вид и споттерские фотографии со сторонних авиационных ресурсов. И не только авиационных. Например фотографии ПАК ФА из моей подписи. Они проошли цензуру и разрешены к публикованию в сети. И вообще, c некоторых пор внешний вид изделий не относится к охраняемым от разведок сведениям. Фотографируй - не перефотографируешь... Скрывается наличие того или иного вооружения в составе какого-либо комплекса, его предназначение. А так же оружие, основанное на новых физических принципах. Например плазменные генераторы, о которых уважаемый Антошка написал в приложении к зачехленной хвостовой части ПАК ФА в теме о перспективном авивционном комплексе ФА. На форуме Современность airforce.ru ...=)

----------


## Nazar

*Привод*

Я убедительно Вас прошу, не надо здесь проводить рекламные компании Паралая, это вполне самостоятельный ресурс, не нуждающийся в рекламе.
Здесь другой, не менее самостоятельный ресурс и если Вам хочется поговорить о том, что есть на Паралае, на Паралае и общайтесь.
Следующие посты с ссылками на Паралай, с цитатами оттуда и так далее, буду удалять. Уж не взыщите. :Frown:

----------


## Nazar

> =) Пока крайний, а не последний.


Не зарекайтесь. :Wink:

----------


## Привод

> *Привод*
> 
> Я убедительно Вас прошу, не надо здесь проводить рекламные компании Паралая, это вполне самостоятельный ресурс, не нуждающийся в рекламе.
> Здесь другой, не менее самостоятельный ресурс и если Вам хочется поговорить о том, что есть на Паралае, на Паралае и общайтесь.
> Следующие посты с ссылками на Паралай, с цитатами оттуда и так далее, буду удалять. Уж не взыщите.


Я везде присутствую.  У меня динамический АйПи. Никто не зарекается. Не бывает мега-актуальных тем и форумов. Бывает присутствие в интернете с целью получения интересующей информации. И не более того... Новогодний смайлик с профильного этому форума...=)

----------


## Nazar

> Я везде присутствую.


А я и не против, я просто сказал чего здесь делать не надо, причем вроде весьма вежливо и корректно. :Smile:

----------


## Привод

> А я и не против, я просто сказал чего здесь делать не надо, причем вроде весьма вежливо и корректно.


=) Да я ведь тоже не против...Тем более, что время часто всё расставляет на свои места. Я о Поморе и Кассете. И др. Всему свое время и место. Тем более, что замечательных форумов достаточно. Да и времени как всегда не хватает. Зацепила тема о Ливии - вот и решил написать...Правильно? 
p.s. русарми - не в счёт замечательных...

----------


## Привод

> При чем здесь Паралай? Мы на Airforce.
> Ваш последний пост-это к чему?


=) Нет, это толстый намек на то, что НИР "Ашуг" удачно выполнена - очередные серийные Су-34 будут с беспереплетным фонарем. Вот и всё...

----------


## AC

> *...-- А на Су-34 контейнер с разведоборудованием, типа как на Торнадо, есть? Простите за чайниковский вопрос...
> *


А странно, что они там не знают, что контейнер таки *есть*.  :Smile: 

"...ПО «Стрела» все активнее развивает авиационное направление деятельности... Объединение получило солидный заказ от ОАО «ОКБ Сухого» на изготовление универсальных контейнеров разведки (УКР) «Сыч» для фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34. Согласно договору, первый этап сотрудничества предполагает выпуск 8-ми контейнеров трех модификаций: два – радиотехнических (РТ), три – радиолокационных (РЛ), три – оптико-электронных (ОЭ).
Уже с начала года на предприятии приступили к производству новой продукции...".

Отседа:
http://www.npomash.ru/press/ru/tribuna111111.htm?l=0

----------


## Pilot

Прилет в Воронеж планируется завтра в 15

----------


## BSA

> Прилет в Воронеж планируется завтра в 15


Уже под вопросом, с учетом метео в точке отправления и назначения. Зато в Шаголе сооолнце )

----------


## juky-puky

- Вообще-то, конечно, Су-34 может рассматриваться как антитеза F-15E, но что вот противопоставить F-35? Тю-тю. 
(Если Т-50 - тогда что же противопоставить F-22?)

----------


## BSA

несмотря на пассаж на лентесру, самолеты так и остаются в НСК, уже две недели  как переносят, переплюнули прошлогод. передачу в липу в течении недели

----------


## Griffon

4 Су-34 сели сегодня в Балтиморе, фоток ещё ни у кого нет? :Rolleyes:

----------


## BSA

> 4 Су-34 сели сегодня в Балтиморе, фоток ещё ни у кого нет?


Первую пару еще можно было снять, а вторая пришла уже в сумерках. Кста у первой пары бортовые 01 и 02 Красный

----------


## Тriton

http://www.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/c...21820-q9oj.htm

Сначала закралась мысль, что под новость подогнали старые видеокадры,  потому как машины "красный 01" и "красный 02" уже есть, но смутило  дублирование бортовых номеров на килях, раньше такого на Су-34-х не  было.






Теперь без заглушек.


Добавлено:
У липецких Су-34 на килях есть эмблемы, а на воронежских нет, может быть, это временное отличие.

----------


## Griffon

Спасибо! "Серенькие" значит были не в этой партии и прийдут на неделе)

----------


## Son

Серенькие получились настолько серенькие, что почти черные. )
Нумерация в новой части начинается сначала, поэтому добили недостающие номера бортов, и да, некотрые визуальные отличия конечно будут.

----------


## Griffon

> Серенькие получились настолько серенькие, что почти черные. )
> Нумерация в новой части начинается сначала, поэтому добили недостающие номера бортов, и да, некотрые визуальные отличия конечно будут.


)) я так понимаю, по типу Аннов) ну хоть не глянцевые?) а почему, кстати, красные? в Балтиморе, вроде, белые же циферки...

P.S. фоток "черно-сереньких" у Вас нет?) уж ооочень хочется взглянуть))

----------


## Son

Фото есть, но выложить смогу только завтра.
Почему красные (белые), самому интересно. )
Законцовки килей сделали беленькими.

----------


## Griffon

Отлично! до завтра можно потерпеть)))

----------


## Serega

> и да, некотрые визуальные отличия конечно будут.


 - из заметного счас - привинтили гребни на крылья как у 48 (но у 01 их нету почему-то), а также какая-то решетка на балке центральной.

а что еще? и главное - что там фонарь, а то ж народ обсуждает блин. :-)

----------


## AndyK

Серый, решетка тока на двойке, пишуть, что тама ВСУ :-) А на самом обтекателе балке "пимпочка" антенн Л-175

----------


## Griffon

> Фото есть, но выложить смогу только завтра.
> Почему красные (белые), самому интересно. )
> Законцовки килей сделали беленькими.


Посмотрим фотки?) и да, да, всех интересует фонарь))

----------


## Антон

> Посмотрим фотки?) и да, да, всех интересует фонарь))


Поддерживаю просьбу! Очень интересно!

----------


## Антон

> пока такие, будут лучше - выложу получше.


охренеть... :Eek:

----------


## Тriton

> пока такие, будут лучше - выложу получше.


Бортовые номера зачем затерли?

----------


## Griffon

> пока такие, будут лучше - выложу получше.


Ух!  :Eek:  Спасибо большое!!!)) Я честно говоря ожидал, что они полностью серые будут, а тут брюшко голубое, как раньше было. По идее теперь всех так красить будут?

----------


## Son

> Бортовые номера зачем затерли?


это не я. )

----------


## Serega

Нда...

Что сказать - получилось никак. Просто НИКАК. Пресловутой "модности" не достигнуто. Какого-то "смысла", как мне кажется - тоже.

Во-первых, из-за попсового оттенка низа.

Во-вторых - РП панели включая нос, надо им было красить серым цветом. А так получилась какая-то пестрая мешанина.

В-третьих - бибиси лезет на киле аж на РП-панель. Чудовищный дерибас. И это с завода на новом самоле!

Короче, я так модельки красил когда в 2 классе был.

ЗЫ. Тока вот подумал - небось и цвет антиблика не поменяли. Смотрю - ну канеха. Ёмае.... Это позор какой-то.

----------


## Griffon

> Нда...
> 
> Что сказать - получилось никак. Просто НИКАК. Пресловутой "модности" не достигнуто. Какого-то "смысла", как мне кажется - тоже.
> 
> Во-первых, из-за попсового оттенка низа.
> 
> Во-вторых - РП панели включая нос, надо им было красить серым цветом. А так получилась какая-то пестрая мешанина.
> 
> В-третьих - бибиси лезет на киле аж на РП-панель. Чудовищный дерибас. И это с завода на новом самоле!
> ...


Соглашусь по всем пунктам... Неужели нельзя сделать нормальный стандарт уже наконец?

----------


## Son

гм, ну в средней полосе России, я бы предпочел быть на борту с таким беспонтовым окрасом, чем с тем, какой есть сейчас. А куда там буковки залазят, вообще фиолетово. )

Такой простенький камо обусловлен только одним - он дешевле.

Это я со своей не обремененной художественными вкусами и чувством гармонии колокольни. Поклон-реверанс-поклон. )

----------


## Serega

> Неужели нельзя сделать нормальный стандарт уже наконец?


 - а это имхо не надо никому.

----------


## Serega

> гм, ну в средней полосе России, я бы предпочел быть на борту с таким беспонтовым окрасом, чем с тем, какой есть сейчас.


 - ну тот камуфл тоже кстати да, та еще непонятка. Он годится тока для того, чтобы маскироваться в цеху завода, выпускаюшего синюю краску.  :Biggrin: 

а вот про буковки ты не прав. Такие косяки придают технике некий налет "самодельщины". Что на самом деле ведь нехорошо.

----------


## Son

> - ну тот камуфл тоже кстати да, та еще непонятка. Он годится тока для того, чтобы маскироваться в цеху завода, выпускаюшего синюю краску.


Позволю себе не согласиться. На фоне моря-океяна, он просто превосходен. Но в наших палестинах морей негусто, поэтому черно-серый цвет доставляет гораздо больше.

----------


## AndyK

> пока такие, будут лучше - выложу получше.


Я плакаль.... Блин, это что-то с чем-то  :Eek:  Е-мае ну уж лучше бы как 24-ки покрасили. А тут такое порно....

----------


## APKAH

Ничего плохого в такой окраске не вижу, новая мысль, грозная внешность  :Smile:  Не всем же им светло синим им
Вспомните когда звезды меняли, тоже все плевались. Как оказалось лучше чем было, правда с надписью "ббс россии" переборщили, выглядит ужасающе  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AndyK

> Соглашусь по всем пунктам... Неужели нельзя сделать нормальный стандарт уже наконец?


Дык сделали же. Усе серое  :Smile:  Опять же на радость моделистам, с поиском инфы по рисункам камуфляжей мучаться не надо - лепи себе ОЗ да б/н и не замолрачивайся. Главное серой краской побольше запастись :Biggrin:

----------


## AndyK

> Вспомните когда звезды меняли, тоже все плевались.Как оказалось лучше чем было


Ну это кому как, лично мое мнение по поводу новых ОЗ не изменилось...

----------


## Павел1988

Может я дебил, но на кой черт было брюхо бирюзовым оставлять? Вертушки же целиком красят? Хрен редьки не слаще, все равно 2 цветами на АРЗ придется красить. Где ж тут единообразие, из-за него же все замышлялось? 6 черных букв на !ЧЕРНОМ фоне и 3 белых на СЕРОМ! - гениально)) Логичнее вроде наоборот, не?) Ну ладно, поглядим че дальше будет.

----------


## Chizh

Колхоз какой-то.
Если это реальные фото...

----------


## timsz

А мне нравицца) Конечно, белые пятна как-то мешают, но направление мысли - нравится. Хищная птичка получается.)

----------


## Spirit

И мне нравиться:)

----------


## AC

МОСКВА, 20 дек - РИА Новости. *Формирование второй эскадрильи*, оснащенной новейшими истребителями-бомбардировщиками Су-34, началось на Воронежской авиабазе Западного военного округа (ЗВО), сообщил РИА Новости во вторник врио начальника пресс-службы ЗВО майор Владимир Дробышевский. 
ЗВО первым из военных округов Вооруженных Сил РФ принял новейшие фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34. Главком ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин в августе заявлял, что российская армия до конца года получит шесть новых Су-34. 
"Пара истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 совершила перелет из Липецкого авиационного центра на аэродром "Балтимор" Воронежской области и вошла в состав штатного подразделения. Уже с начала 2012 года Су-34 будут в плановом порядке принимать участие в мероприятиях боевой подготовки ЗВО", - сказал Дробышевский. 
На прошлой неделе в Воронеж прилетела *первая четверка* самолетов из Новосибирска, которая *составила первую эскадрилью* Су-34 Воронежской авиабазы. Это первые серийные Су-34, которые поступили в армейские авиационные части...
http://center.ria.ru/army/20111220/82577293.html

Это теперь *"эскадрилья" = 4 Су-34* что ли у них???  :Confused:  :Eek:

----------


## AndyK

Дык шесть же получили... В репортажах говорили, что в наступающем году должны еще шесть дополучить

----------


## Sr10

> Дык шесть же получили... В репортажах говорили, что в наступающем году должны еще шесть дополучить


Пришли вроде только два с завода 01 и 02 красные. Еще проходила вчера инфа, что прилетели два с Липецка (поюзанных), фоток нет.

----------


## AndyK

На ED были фоты всех четырех - 01-04. А куда села пара "серых"... По ходу в Липек, а отуда взамен передали в Воронеж пару б/у.

----------


## Son

> *Формирование второй эскадрильи*, оснащенной новейшими истребителями-бомбардировщиками Су-34, началось на Воронежской авиабазе Западного военного округа (ЗВО),:


Думаю имеется ввиду, что одна эскадрилия с Су-34 имеется в Липецке и в Воронеже вроде как вторая. )
Я думаю все новые Су-34 летят в Воронеж. Серенькие тоже.

----------


## Антон

> На ED были фоты всех четырех - 01-04. А куда села пара "серых"... По ходу в Липек, а отуда взамен передали в Воронеж пару б/у.


http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=665590&cid=17



> На аэродроме "Балтимор" приземлились ещё два новых истребителя-бомбардировщика СУ-34. Теперь всего в распоряжении авиабазы шесть таких новых самолетов.
> Вновь прибывшие борта пробыли в небе гораздо дольше их предшественников. Находились на службе в липецком авиацентре. Воронежским пилотам и штурманам эти машины хорошо знакомы - именно на них проходили обучение.
> До конца года здесь ждут еще пару таких самолетов. Те будут уже с завода. В Воронеже они прибудут после всех лётных испытаний в Новосибирске.

----------


## BSA

4 в Воронеже, 2 с НАПО Чкалова + 2 с Ворсовки на подходе.

----------


## Griffon

ещё фото от уважаемого А. Никольского с вифа

----------


## Антон

> ещё фото от уважаемого А. Никольского с вифа


классный камуфл!!! :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

это не камуфл по определению )))

----------


## Антон

> это не камуфл по определению )))


Ладно,ладно маскирующая окраска :Biggrin:

----------


## Son

Вчера в врн прибыло два су-34 в новом окрасе, на аэродроме кроме корреспондентов были замечены блогеры. Думаю сегодня будет выложен классный фоторепортаж.

----------


## Nazar

> классный камуфл!!!


Дрянь какая-то. :Mad: 
Я себе такое уродство на полку ставить не буду.

----------


## Sr10

Да уж… “дали краску буратинам”. И не камуфляж и не маскирующая. Попугай какой-то. Совершенно непонятно, почему РПП белые ??? У сине-голубых были нормальные серые...

----------


## AndyK

> Да уж… “дали краску буратинам”. И не камуфляж и не маскирующая. Попугай какой-то. Совершенно непонятно, почему РПП белые ??? У сине-голубых были нормальные серые...


Возвращение к послевоенным 40-ым - серый верх, голубой низ... :Smile:  Не камуфляж, а защитная окраска. ИМХО, не фонтан конечно. Первый раз как когда увидел,сильно не понравилось, но на более качественном фото в принципе не так уж страшно, хотя все равно...Серый больно темен (хотя при наших условиях безангарного хранения АТ он быстро дойдет до нужной кондиции)... Лучше б тогда целиком светлосерый или а-ля Су-24. А чем РПП белые не устраивают? На первых Т10-В1 и В2 были белые, на Су-24,Су-27 более поздних серий, Су-33 - белые, кого-то это возмущает? :Smile:

----------


## Тriton

> А чем РПП белые не устраивают? На первых Т10-В1 и В2 были белые, на Су-24,Су-27 более поздних серий, Су-33 - белые, кого-то это возмущает?


РПП белого цвета вполне вписываются в светло-синий камуфляж вышеперечисленных машин, а вот на новой окраске Су-34 большой белый "клюв" и законцовки килей с точки зрения маскировки никак не сочетаются с темно-серым окрасом.

----------


## kfmut

> ...хотя при наших условиях безангарного хранения АТ он быстро дойдет до нужной кондиции...


помнится в новостях проскакивало, что к 34-ым в придачу новые быстровозводимые ангары прикупили, может и не под открытым небом будут они стоять...

----------


## Sr10

Белые рпп начисто лишают смысла основной серый фон, имхо. Удивляет то, что на синих сушках они были серыми, а тут, выкрасив планер в темно-серый, вдруг рпп поменяли на белый. Наоборот – было-бы нормально.
Когда только обнародовали идею с серостью, логично было предположить что будут красить как китайцев, тем более опыт есть – разные оттенки серого верх/низ, без полей, но в общем нормально получится. Индийские и малазийские, кстати тоже. Вполне современная окраска, средне-серое пятно. Ну если там считают что красить надо, как во вторую мировую, им виднее конечно : )
Маскировка окраской сейчас вещь, няз, весьма условная. Если только  от визуального обнаружения ПЗРК, а РЛС и ГСН остальных средств опускания с небес на землю она глубоко фиолетова. Мое имхо – предыдущая чисто эстетически была на порядок лучше. Пока не появились колхозные наклейки бибиси…
А в Воронеже под них что, укрытий нет ? Новые машины, говорят нашпигованы электроникой… и вдруг опять гнить будут на свежем воздухе. Тем более их считанные единицы.

----------


## Антон

> Дрянь какая-то.
> Я себе такое уродство на полку ставить не буду.


на вкус и цвет фломастеры разные :Tongue:  Мне так нравиться :Smile:

----------


## F74

> помнится в новостях проскакивало, что к 34-ым в придачу новые быстровозводимые ангары прикупили, может и не под открытым небом будут они стоять...


Это вряд ли. В Липецке соорудили один в ТЭЧ для проведения регламентов. Просто он в старую ТЭЧ не влезал.

ПС А строили Равшаны и Джумшуды.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Павел1988

В Воронеже ангары есть, под все 34е, фото тоже есть.

----------


## muk33

> Маскировка окраской сейчас вещь, няз, весьма условная. Если только  от визуального обнаружения ПЗРК, а РЛС и ГСН остальных средств опускания с небес на землю она глубоко фиолетова. Мое имхо – предыдущая чисто эстетически была на порядок лучше. Пока не появились колхозные наклейки бибиси…


Вот тут, хотя видео и старенькое, есть интересная точка зрения на прежнюю окраску Су-34 :http://video.yandex.ru/users/kvasnik47/view/1/#  :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

> Вот тут, хотя видео и старенькое, есть интересная точка зрения на прежнюю окраску Су-34 :http://video.yandex.ru/users/kvasnik47/view/1/#


Сильно сомневаюсь что у самолета без каких-либо видимых средств уменьшения радиолокационной заметности ЭПР как у крылатой ракеты (если верить словам корреспондентов).
А если его увешать бомбами и ракетами, то точно будет светиться на любых радарах хорошо и далеко, только радиогоризонт поможет скрыться на малой высоте.

----------


## Sr10

В сюжете разработчик рассказывает о своем изделии. Совершенно естественно, в выгодном для себя ключе.
Насчет сине-голубой окраски, она вероятно наследство того времени когда Су-27иб именовался Су-32ФН(FN) и позиционировался как морской противокорабельный. Покупателей не нашлось, и то-же самое изделие получило третье наименование Су-34.
В союзные времена еще разрабатывали маскировочные окраски, сейчас уже некому и негде. На пенсии, сократили, поувольнялись…  Сверху приказали красить серым – в новосибирской малярке тупо покрасили. Прикажут розовым – покрасят. 
Насчет реальных его характеристик, в том-числе заметности - строго говоря, КР обнаруживается довольно древними ЗРК – в 1993г уже изрядно потрепанное пво Ирака смогло сбить от 6 до 8 крмб “Tomohawk’ из 40 выпущенных. Так что непонятно, что хотел сказать товарищ в сюжете этим сравнением.
25 лет назад при постройке Су-27иб задача снижения эпр не ставилась. Штаты собирались снимать с вооружения F-111, в конкурсе на замену победил F-15E. В союзе привычным образом собирались “догнать”, взяв за основу свой тяжелый истребитель. Догнать не вышло, контейнер пнс, промышленность не тянула. Пришлось импровизировать – результатом стал этот головастик, способный вместить в себя отечественные рэ изделия. Истребителем он уже именовался скорее по старой памяти и способности нести ур в-в.
Поскольку за рубежом охочих до него так и не нашлось, то в свете цен на нефть и “новейшего облика” решили поддержать отечественого производителя самостоятельно. НЯП, это первый случай когда на вооружение поступает разработка 25-летней давности.
В сравнении с F-15E, применяющимся с 1988г, она как-то не блещет – максималка ниже на 700-800км/ч, полезная нагрузка меньше на 2т, при том что F-15E сохраняет все возможности истребителя. Сейчас боинговцы предлагают F-15SE, боевая нагрузка которого увеличена еще на 3т,+ ниже рл заметность во фронтальной проекции,+ улучшена маневренность развалом килей по типу F18. 
Неясно, что мешало ”поддержать” закупкой Су-30М. Сейчас вся  элементка заказывается за бугром, своей просто нет, поэтому массо-габаритные ограничения уже вроде и не критичны. Г-н Зелин вот недавно трубил в цитатах в ветке про ВВС, что в бибиси будут только многоцелевые самолеты, а сам что покупает?

----------


## Chizh

Насчет применения радарных ракет ВВ, есть какие-либо подтверждения этому факту?

----------


## PPV

> ...Насчет сине-голубой окраски, она вероятно наследство того времени когда Су-27иб именовался Су-32ФН(FN) и позиционировался как морской противокорабельный. Покупателей не нашлось, и то-же самое изделие получило третье наименование Су-34.
> ...Поскольку за рубежом охочих до него так и не нашлось, то в свете цен на нефть и “новейшего облика” решили поддержать отечественого производителя самостоятельно. НЯП, это первый случай когда на вооружение поступает разработка 25-летней давности. ...


Не стоит фантазировать, если не знаете.
Обозначение Су-34 в первый раз появилось в декабре 1993-го, когда подняли в воздух 10В-2.
Su-32FN появилось в 1995-м, когда 10В-5 впервые показали на а/в в Ле-Бурже. 
Насчет разработок 25-летней давности, принимаемых на вооружение только сейчас, тоже не угадали, пример - С-400.

----------


## Sr10

Очередность появления коммерческих обозначений изделия как-то повлияло на его характеристики, на его экспортные поставки ?  Или это просто желание блеснуть “эрудицией” ?  
С400 не было 25 лет назад, были программы модернизации С300. Нынешний С400 - это 300-й, выполненный на уровне возможностей нынешней промышленности. Но к самолетам и данной ветке форума он имеет примерно такое-же отношение как возобновленный выпуском Т72, обозванный Т90, как БМП3, как достраиваемые десятилетиями советские ПЛ.
А в авиации, да, есть как минимум второй прецедент – Ми-28, первый полет 1982г, принятие на вооружение –2007г. Каюсь, подзабыл. Ну а что Вы его в первую очередь не вспомнили ?

----------


## PPV

> Очередность появления коммерческих обозначений изделия как-то повлияло на его характеристики, на его экспортные поставки ?  Или это просто желание блеснуть “эрудицией” ?  
> С400 не было 25 лет назад, были программы модернизации С300. Нынешний С400 - это 300-й, выполненный на уровне возможностей нынешней промышленности. Но к самолетам и данной ветке форума он имеет примерно такое-же отношение как возобновленный выпуском Т72, обозванный Т90, как БМП3, как достраиваемые десятилетиями советские ПЛ.
> А в авиации, да, есть как минимум второй прецедент – Ми-28, первый полет 1982г, принятие на вооружение –2007г. Каюсь, подзабыл. Ну а что Вы его в первую очередь не вспомнили ?


Ну где нам, сирым и убогим, эрудицией здесь можете блистать, конечно, только Вы.
Про "очередность" появления обозначений я позволил себе написать только чтобы немного поправить вас, теперь, конечно, понимаю свою вину, поскольку сразу не осознал, в чем заключается основной пафос вашего выступления. С учетом осознания своей ошибки, позвольте мне немного продолжить:
Su-32FN было не коммерческим обозначением, поскольку на тот момент никаких экспортных поставок не было даже в проекте, машину так назвали исключительно с целью показа на выставке, ради этого в КБ быстренько "соорудили" чисто бумажную противолодочную модификацию. 
По поводу С-400: пример мой, конечно же, некорректный, поскольку неавиационный, простите мне и эту ошибку, просто с ходу ничего другого в голову не пришло. Но все-таки: ПСМ, которым было задано создание ЗРК "Триумфатор" (это нынешний С-400, название которого сократили до "Триумфа") датируется 1983 годом, посчитайте, сколько получается?
По поводу Т-72 ничего не могу возразить, тут вы - король. И конечно же, спасибо вам огромное - просветили меня по поводу Ми-28,  о котором я, по скудоумию своему, не вспомнил...

----------


## Привод

> Очередность появления *коммерческих обозначений* изделия как-то повлияло на его характеристики, на его экспортные поставки ?  Или это просто желание блеснуть “эрудицией” ?


Какие коммерческие обозначения ВВТ? Есть название техники и вооружения, шифр, индекс ГРАУ и не только (например для РЛ вооружения РТВ, поступающих по линии ГРАУ МО). Пример: 1РЛ-237. СПН-30. Взнос-2. Это все относится к одному и тому же образцу вооружения номенклатуры ГРАУ МО. На вооружении флота, войск ПВО и Сухопутных войск. Никаких коммерческих обозначений нет и не было. Несмотря на поставки по всему миру. В войсках "чебурашкой" называли из-за характерной антенной системы. Это все названия и обозначения. И так везде. К экспортным образцам и модификациям только дополнительные буквенные обозначения включаются. Например МКИ (Индийский)...И тд. и т.п.

----------


## Sr10

> Никаких коммерческих обозначений нет и не было. Несмотря на поставки по всему миру.


Су20, Су22 никогда не существовало… “Все чудесатей и чудесатей…”
Может закончим уже тут буквопрепирательство? 
Выше был хороший вопрос – как там у Су-34 с воздушным боем дела обстоят… и попутно – кто-нибудь видел его с полными подвесками ? Не на показухе а на полигоне где-нибудь, реально применяющим. А то большинство, если не все фотки – (полу)пустого .

----------


## PPV

> ...  Сверху приказали красить серым – в новосибирской малярке тупо покрасили. Прикажут розовым – покрасят. ...


Давайте дальше по порядку. В вышеприведенной цепочке вы забыли одно звено - ОКБ. Это там в соответствии с пожеланиями военных "нарисовали" новую схему окраски, согласовали ее с заказчиком и направили на НАПО (в вашем понимании - "малярку"), где ее и реализовали на практике. Естественно, "тупо", без каких-либо творческих изысков, поскольку по другому у нас не могут...

----------


## PPV

> ... 25 лет назад при постройке Су-27иб задача снижения эпр не ставилась. Штаты собирались снимать с вооружения F-111, в конкурсе на замену победил F-15E. В союзе привычным образом собирались “догнать”, взяв за основу свой тяжелый истребитель. Догнать не вышло, контейнер пнс, промышленность не тянула. Пришлось импровизировать – результатом стал этот головастик, способный вместить в себя отечественные рэ изделия. Истребителем он уже именовался скорее по старой памяти и способности нести ур в-в...


Судя по приводимым подробностям, вы или писали ТТТ на этот самолет, или, как минимум, читали их. Видимо, там были пункты про "догон" F-15E, про контейнер пнс, ну тот самый, который промышленность не потянула. Кстати, не могли бы про это поподробней - очень интересно, об чем именно речь?
Еще очень интересно было бы услышать в вашем изложении историю про "импровизации", результатом которых стал "головастик". Порадуйте, пожалуйста...

----------


## PPV

> ...Поскольку за рубежом охочих до него так и не нашлось, то в свете цен на нефть и “новейшего облика” решили поддержать отечественого производителя самостоятельно. НЯП, это первый случай когда на вооружение поступает разработка 25-летней давности...


Тут у вас промашка вышла - на экспорт эту машину пока что никто не предлагал. И в целом, следует отметить, что по стилю ваше описание того, как развивалась ситуация вокруг Су-27ИБ ближе к некоему альтернативному варианту истории. Я сам не против такого рода литературы, некоторые подобные книжки читал не без интереса, но к реальности это имеет мало отношения. Т.е на практике было, мягко говоря, немного по другому.
В "лихие 90-е" тематика 10В в ОКБ Сухого осталась практически единственной, которая продолжала финансироваться военными (читай государством). Конечно, денег было мало, их с грехом пополам хватало лишь на то, чтобы "поддерживать штаны" ОКБ и НАПО, но на фоне того, что вся остальная тематика постепенно была вообще свернута, это было лучше, чем вообще ничего. Как результат - сильная затяжка сроков проведения испытаний, а с учетом того, что машина достаточно сложная, а оборудование у нас не шибко надежное, а смежники тоже все в полукоматозном состоянии... В общем, удивительно, что эта тема вообще не умерла, в ОКБ недавно родилось выражение про "ОКР, прошедшие сквозь века"...
Кого за это винить? Промышленность? Военных? У вас поднимется рука? Давайте, я послушаю...

----------


## Тriton

> Догнать не вышло, контейнер пнс, промышленность не  тянула. Пришлось импровизировать – результатом стал этот головастик,  способный вместить в себя отечественные рэ изделия.


То, что для Су-34 нет контейнера еще не означает, что у него вообще нет оптической прицельной системы. Она есть, хоть и во встроенном исполнении и ограниченным обзором влево-вправо, причем в отличие от ЛТПС "Кайра-24" на Су-24М, система "Платан" на Су-34 имеет тепловизионный канал.



> Выше был хороший вопрос – как там у Су-34 с воздушным  боем дела обстоят…


Боян, конечно, но все же: ракеты класса "воздух-воздух" малой и средней дальности (+ чугунки класса "воздух-земля"), причем в Липецке и на липецком борту.

----------


## kfmut

Начинают появляться фотообзоры новых 34-ок



КЛИК-КЛИК

----------


## Igor_k

Павел,раз уж заговорили о контейнерах.В свое время писали о БКР-3 с РЛС БО,ИК камерой и прочими радостями.Эта тема еще жива?(если,конечно,ответ не тянет на срок с конфискацией)

----------


## PPV

> Павел,раз уж заговорили о контейнерах.В свое время писали о БКР-3 с РЛС БО,ИК камерой и прочими радостями.Эта тема еще жива?(если,конечно,ответ не тянет на срок с конфискацией)


Смотри здесь: http://www.npomash.ru/press/ru/tribuna111111.htm?l=0

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

И



?

----------


## forcekons

> ?


 Вроде выяснили, что это доработки из-за РЭБ

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Для улучшения аэродинамики, или как экраны от излучения?

----------


## Антон

> Для улучшения аэродинамики, или как экраны от излучения?


Первое :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

Самолет с этими перегородками стоял еще на МАКСе. Что так поздно вопрос возник?

----------


## Антон

> Самолет с этими перегородками стоял еще на МАКСе. Что так поздно вопрос возник?


На МАКСе самоль  был без перегородок

----------


## FLOGGER

Неправда. Могу выложить фото.

----------


## Антон

> Неправда. Могу выложить фото.


Ну давайте :Wink:  Хотя верхнее фото с МАКСа фоткал лично я

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Самолет с этими перегородками стоял еще на МАКСе. Что так поздно вопрос возник?


Тогда уж наверное не с "перегородками", а с "аэродинамическими гребнями", или это всё таки экраны какие?

----------


## FLOGGER

Вообще, можно назвать и так и так. И то и то будет правильно. Это *не экраны.*

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну давайте Хотя верхнее фото с МАКСа фоткал лично я


Please.     .

----------


## Антон

> Please.     .


А вы в какой день фоткали? Это 08 борт?

----------


## PPV

> А вы в какой день фоткали? Это 08 борт?


Нет, это борт № 48...

----------


## Антон

> Нет, это борт № 48...


Ох, а на статической экспозиции меняли самолёты :Confused: ?

----------


## PPV

> Ох, а на статической экспозиции меняли самолёты?


На стоянке ВВС стоял борт из Липецка, а на стоянке ОКБ Сухого (правда, всего 2 дня) - борт 48...

----------


## Холостяк

Хорошая подборка фото Су-34: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruforces/page1/

----------


## Djoker

Производство Су-34:









Gelio (Степанов Слава) - Производство Су-34 в НАПО им. В.П. Чкалова. Новосибирск (2012)

----------


## Nazar

интересно, а что это за явно окрашенные части предкрылка, на двух машинах с крайней фото. С чего свинтили?

----------


## lindr

И раньше так было  :Rolleyes:  посмотрите ранние фото собранных но некрашенных.

----------


## Nazar

> И раньше так было  посмотрите ранние фото собранных но некрашенных.


Например на этом не наблюдаю...

на этом тоже, если это не одна машина

да и на этом


Да и в принципе вопрос мой стоял не в этом, а в том, откуда часть предкрылка сняли, потому-что логика подсказывает, что красить до полной сборки их стал-бы только полный идиот.

----------


## lindr

Я не сказал что на всех, но попадалось на снимках 2007-2008 было и после. Лень фотки искать, в пятницу смотрел.

Вот 2010, например: http://news.ngs.ru/more/76335/

----------


## Nazar

> Я не сказал что на всех, но попадалось на снимках 2007-2008 было и после. Лень фотки искать, в пятницу смотрел.
> 
> Вот 2010, например: В Новосибирске испытывают бомбардировщики Су-34 — НГС.НОВОСТИ


Я понимаю что попадались и ранее, но мне интересно не это, а то, откуда эти секции предкрылка берут уже в покрашенном виде?

----------


## lindr

Я уже писал, что в свое время были трудности с заделом...

----------


## sukhoi.napo

Всем доброго вечера!



> что это за явно окрашенные части предкрылка, на двух машинах с крайней фото. С чего свинтили?


"Окрашенные" носки - технологические, "неокрашенные" - боевые.

----------


## Саныч 62

> Всем доброго вечера!
> 
> "Окрашенные" носки - технологические, "неокрашенные" - боевые.


 А какой смысл закрытия лючков гидроцилиндров технол. носков, и зачем на технол. носках радиопрозрачные элементы (судя по их окраске)?

----------


## sukhoi.napo

> А какой смысл закрытия лючков гидроцилиндров технол. носков, и зачем на технол. носках радиопрозрачные элементы (судя по их окраске)?


Тут смысл прост - пока боевые носки в производстве, системы отрабатывают с технологическими носками.

----------


## Саныч 62

Какой сложный в производстве элемент конструкции !  Никогда бы не подумал... :Frown: 

 И после установки боевых носков снова должны проверить работоспособность систем. Не накладно?

 Что-то тут не то...

----------


## sukhoi.napo

> Какой сложный в производстве элемент конструкции !  Никогда бы не подумал...


Ещё какой сложный. Это ведь не просто железка. В подробности вдаваться не будем.



> И после установки боевых носков снова должны проверить работоспособность систем. Не накладно?


По сокращённому циклу.



> Что-то тут не то...


Это нормальный рабочий процесс

----------


## Саныч 62

> Ещё какой сложный. Это ведь не просто железка. В подробности вдаваться не будем.


 А внешняя секция носка, получается, просто железяка. Она не окрашена. Не то, что-то не то....

----------


## sukhoi.napo

> А внешняя секция носка, получается, просто железяка. Она не окрашена. Не то, что-то не то....


Секция носка которая рядом с "окрашенной" просто подвижная железка. "Окрашенная" секция отстыковывается.

----------


## Антон

Сколько  сейчас Су34 строиться на НАПО?

----------


## mrdetonator

> Всем доброго вечера!
> 
> "Окрашенные" носки - технологические, "неокрашенные" - боевые.


Разрешите вопрос, почему Су-34 рулит из сборочного цеха с технологическими носками как мы видим на этих фотографиях? На ремонтных предприятиях по грунтовке обычно наносят и внешние покрытия (по данному камуфляжу)на органах управления перед стыковкой с крылом, потому что по сборке очень трудно красить поверхности между органами управления и крыля, хвостовым оперением (на некоторых самолетах) , т.н. зашивки…. мои два цента.
http://deton.lietadla.com/e7915be5609a.jpg
http://deton.lietadla.com/37f7b7d45769.jpg

----------


## sukhoi.napo

> Разрешите вопрос, почему Су-34 рулит из сборочного цеха с технологическими носками как мы видим на этих фотографиях? На ремонтных предприятиях по грунтовке обычно наносят и внешние покрытия (по данному камуфляжу)на органах управления перед стыковкой с крылом, потому что по сборке очень трудно красить поверхности между органами управления и крыля, хвостовым оперением (на некоторых самолетах) , т.н. зашивки…. мои два цента.
> http://deton.lietadla.com/e7915be5609a.jpg
> http://deton.lietadla.com/37f7b7d45769.jpg


Выше я писал что технологические носки стоят до тех пор, пока боевые носки находятся в производстве. Вы даже можете сравнить по фотографиям что РПО технологических носков короче чем у боевых.

----------


## mrdetonator

> Выше я писал что технологические носки стоят до тех пор, пока боевые носки находятся в производстве. Вы даже можете сравнить по фотографиям что РПО технологических носков короче чем у боевых.


Спасибо за объяснение.  Сравнивал РПО носков, килей и прошел к следующему выводу. На прототипах Су-34 и первых машин войсковой серии борты №01 и 02 красные, стояли корочие РПО елементы носков, но по какой то причине заменили на более длинные. Переместили и радиопрозрачные обтекатели антенн передних кромок килей с наружной поверхности на внутренную. Можно ли сказать что так называемые "боевые носки" вполне вооружённые агрегатами радиооборудования и т.н. технологическые просто старые и пустые?
Су-34 - FULLBACK / FLANKER-C2 | MilitaryRussia.Ru — отечественная военная техника (после 1945г.)

интересное фото, обмен РПО носков и килей на борт. №03, на аэродроме НАПО ми.Чкалова в Новосибирске, осень 2011 г.

----------


## Djoker

Западный военный округе приступил к формированию второй эскадрильи современных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 // АвиаПорт.Дайджест




> *Западный военный округе приступил к формированию второй эскадрильи современных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34*
> 
> Военные летчики и инженерно технический состав авиабазы "Балтимор" Западного военного округа, которые в ближайшей перспективе примут новейшие фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34, уже завершили переподготовку в Липецком центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава ВВС, и в настоящее время готовятся приему авиационной техники на аэродроме "Балтимор" в Воронеже.
> 
>  Несмотря на то, что прибытие новых самолетов спланировано на осень 2012 года формирование второй эскадрильи, вооруженной фронтовыми бомбардировщиками Су-34, уже началось. 
> 
>  Большая часть экипажей будущей эскадрильи уже прошли врачебно-летную комиссию, сдали теоретическую подготовку и в настоящий момент приобретают практический навык управления самой современной авиационной техникой. 
> 
>  В перспективе, за каждым самолетом, прибывающим из Новосибирского авиационного завода, будет закреплен начальник группы обслуживания и регламента, а также наземный персонал из состава как военнослужащих по контракту, так и по призыву. 
> ...

----------


## flogger23

Я имею один важный вопрос:
Есть тоже в серийном самолете Су-34 один туалет? ;-)

----------


## kfmut

не, нету, после установки нейтринного реактивного двигателя место только для двух санбачков осталось ;-)


ЗЫ источник фото http://dmitrydreamer.livejournal.com/24772.html

----------


## Djoker

http://alexeyvvo.livejournal.com/22056.html




> *"Тарантул" для Су-34*
> 
> Тема разработки средств радиоэлектронной разведки и борьбы традиционно проходит под грифом государственной тайны. О разработке средств РЭБ для новейших бомбардировщиков Су-34 крайне мало информации, по ряду источников в сети «Интернет» упоминаются лишь комплексы «Хибины».  Из материалов иска Министерства обороны РФ о взыскании 169,5 млн.рублей с ОАО «Калужский научно-исследовательский радиотехнический институт» (КНИРТИ) стало известно о другом комплексе – «Тарантул». 
> 
> Как следует из материалов дела, между сторонами дела 11 апреля 2007 года был заключен государственный контракт №73051 на выполнение опытно-конструкторской работы «Разработка комплекта контейнеров радиоэлектронного подавления для групповой защиты самолетов Су-34 и других самолетов фронтовой авиации» (шифр «Тарантул»). Срок окончания работ по контракту был установлен 25 ноября 2012 года.
> 
> Выполнение ОКР застопорилось на этапе 4, которым предполагалось выполнить работы по стыковке разрабатываемого образца (контейнера) с объектом (самолетом Су-34) в срок до 31 июля 2011 года.  Опытные образцы Комплекта контейнерных средств радиоэлектронного подавления (ККС РЭП) Л-700А (Б,В,Г,Д) были изготовлены КНИРТИ своевременно, однако Минобороны не предусмотрело в тактико-техническом задании (ТТЗ) использование ККС РЭП в качестве объектов подвески на самолетах фронтовой авиации, в связи с чем выполнить данный этап ОКР невозможно.
> 
> Необходимость доработки ТТЗ была известна представителям МО РФ из доклада первого заместителя Министра обороны РФ В. Поповкина от 7 апреля 2011 г., на основании чего  26 мая 2011 г. было принято решение Министра обороны РФ на доработку ТТЗ. После длительной переписки только 10 июля 2012 г. дополнение к ТТЗ «Тарантул» было направлено Министерством обороны в адрес КНИРТИ.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Ещё один новый Су-34 - б/н 21:



russianplanes.net - наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

Сегодня в Новосибирской области воронежские летчики приступили к облёту самолетов Су-34 : Министерство обороны Рос&#10




> *Сегодня в Новосибирской области воронежские летчики приступили к облёту самолетов Су-34*
> 
> 
> 
> В Новосибирской области летчики Западного военного округа (ЗВО) подняли в небо первую пару самолетов Су-34. Пилотам и штурманам второй эскадрильи новейших фронтовых бомбардировщиков Воронежской авиационной базы ЗВО предстоит проверить работоспособность всех систем и механизмов многоцелевого авиационного комплекса в воздухе, его ходовые и технические характеристики, а также управляемость в различных ситуациях.
> 
>  Представители инженерно-авиационной службы Воронежской авиационной базы в Новосибирском авиационном производственном объединении уже провели плановый осмотр и прием 5 бомбардировщиков Су-34. В настоящий момент осуществляется прием остальных 5 самолетов. Всего Новосибирский авиазавод передаст Воронежской авиационной базе 10 самолетов Су-34.
> 
>  В Новосибирской области на каждом самолете будет совершено несколько полетов, после чего экипажи перелетят на новых Су-34 на аэродром «Балтимор» к месту постоянной дислокации. Все летчики уже имеют опыт по облёту новейшей авиационной техники, а также опыт перелета из Новосибирска в Воронеж без посадки. В Воронеже к эксплуатации новых самолетов приступят летчики, прошедшие 2-месячную теоретическую переподготовку на новый тип авиационной техники в Липецком авиацентре. 
> ...

----------


## Djoker

ОАО "Компания "Сухой" - Новости - Новости компании




> *«Сухой» передал ВВС РФ партию серийных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34*
> 
> Москва, 25 декабря. Сегодня с аэродрома входящего в компанию «Сухой» Новосибирского авиационного производственного объединение им. В.П.Чкалова (НАПО) в воздух поднялись пять серийных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 и направились к месту своей дислокации на Воронежской авиабазе Западного военного округа (ЗВО). Передача самолетов осуществляется в рамках гособоронзаказа 2012 г.

----------


## Djoker

Новые Су-34 - б/н 20 и 22:



Завод им. Чкалова передал Минобороны пять бомбардировщиков Су-34 (фото) — НГС.НОВОСТИ

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Российская армия получила еще пять бомбардировщиков Су-34 | РИА Новости




> *Российская армия получила еще пять бомбардировщиков Су-34*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 29 дек — РИА Новости. "Сухой" передал Минобороны РФ еще пять серийных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, сообщила в субботу пресс-служба компании.
> 
> "Еще пять серийных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 передала министерству обороны России компания "Сухой". Необходимые документы подписаны на ее новосибирском заводе — НАПО им. В.П. Чкалова", — говорится в сообщении.
> 
> Передача самолетов осуществлена в рамках гособоронзаказа 2012 года. Их перегон к месту дислокации на Воронежской авиабазе Западного военного округа (ЗВО) "Балтимор" запланирован на ближайшее время.

----------


## Djoker

Контртеррористическую деятельность Су-34 оценили на пятерку - Известия




> *Контртеррористическую деятельность Су-34 оценили на пятерку
> 
> Подведены первые итоги боевого применения новейшего бомбардировщика на Северном Кавказе*
> 
> 
> 
> Главкомат Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) России и командование Южным военным округом (ЮВО) подвели первые, пока неофициальные итоги боевого применения новейшего фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34 против боевиков в Дагестане и Ингушетии. Как сообщили «Известиям» в главкомате ВВС, Су-34 зарекомендовал себя вполне эффективным ударным самолетом.
> 
> — С осени 2012 года эти бомбардировщики нанесли несколько ударов по местам базирования незаконных бандформирований. Атаки произведены высокоточным оружием, все цели поражены, — заявил источник издания. 
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Ещё одна пятерка Су-34 для Воронежа:













Бомбардировщики Су-34 перед отправкой Министерству обороны РФ | РИА Новости

----------


## Djoker

В Воронеже:



russianplanes.net - наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

Пятерка Су-34 2012-го:



Фотоблог обо всём - Новые Су-34

----------


## lindr

Отлично! Вроде все сходится: №11 был собран на рубеже 2011/12 поэтому скорее всего по номеру 2011

03-06 03-07, согласно фото в интернете перевезли в цех окончательной сборки в июне 2012.

4160664102814	34	№153	02	14	2011	Россия	11	Т-10В-24 7000 АБ
416066?202?15	34	№153	02	15	2012	Россия	12	Т-10В-25 7000 АБ  
416066?203?01	34	№153	03	01	2012	Россия	20	Т-10В-26 7000 АБ  
416066?203?02	34	№153	03	02	2012	Россия	21	Т-10В-27 7000 АБ  
416066?203?03	34	№153	03	03	2012	Россия	22	Т-10В-28 7000 АБ  
416066?203?04	34	№153	03	04	2012	Россия	23	Т-10В-29 7000 АБ
416066?203?05	34	№153	03	05	2012	Россия	24	Т-10В-30 7000 АБ
416066?203?06	34	№153	03	06	2012	Россия	25	Т-10В-31 7000 АБ
416066?203?07	34	№153	03	07	2012	Россия	26	Т-10В-32 7000 АБ
416066?203?08	34	№153	03	08	2012	Россия	27	Т-10В-33 7000 АБ

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Алексей Коваль

Из первых фоторепортажей с сегодняшнего визита Президента на НАПО.
Владимир Путин побывал в цехе сборки бомбардировщиков Су-34 (фото) — НГС.НОВОСТИ.

----------


## Djoker

Сборка Су-34:





Владимр Путин посетил Новосибирский авиационный завод имени Чкалова - Фотогалерея Российской газеты

----------


## Антон

Очередное суперское видео с Су34!

----------


## AC

СОГАЗ застраховал Су-34 по 1,25 млрд руб. за штуку:
СОГАЗ - страховая компания | Пресс-центр
Цена?
 :Confused: 

ИМХО это вот эти самые:
Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

----------


## Observer69

> СОГАЗ застраховал Су-34 по 1,25 млрд руб. за штуку:
> СОГАЗ - страховая компания | Пресс-центр
> Цена?


Цена нормальная.
Только вот надо смотреть в корень - толстым дядям из Газпрома, приказали качнуть денег из бюджета Шойгу. 
Почему бы не тяпнуть себе деньжат? Зато ЭТО - законно!

----------


## lindr

Он столько и стоит, все правильно. Когда КНААПО сорвал план по выпуску Су-27СМ3/30М2, взамен двух недопоставленных машин "Сухому" зачли сверхплановый Су-34 (критерием была цена), в войска его однако тогда не передали, пошел в следующей партии.

----------


## AC

Новый Су-34 №34 в Ахтубинске:
Министр обороны открыл в Ахтубинске новую взлетно-посадочную полосу Государственного летно-испытательного центра имени В.П. Чкалова : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
На аэродроме города Ахтубинск открыли новую взлетно-посадочную полосу - Телеканал «Звезда»
Фактография-Астрахань - Раздел: 06_04_2013 - Сергей Шойгу в ГЛИЦ Чкалова

----------


## Djoker

http://riavrn.ru/news/chetyrmya-bomb...kaya-aviabaza/




> *Четырьмя бомбардировщиками Су-34 пополнится Воронежская авиабаза*
> 
> 
> 
> *Они прибудут из Новосибирска на аэродром Балтимор этим летом.* 
> 
> Как сообщили РИА «Воронеж» в пресс-службе ЗВО, Воронежская авиабаза в ближайшее время должна пополниться четырьмя бомбардировщиками Су-34.  
> 
> С четверга, 20 июня, инженеры Западного военного округа приступят к приему этих самолетов на Новосибирском авиазаводе. Они проведут контрольный осмотр Су-34, проверят работу всех механизмов и систем. 
> ...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Новые Су-34 на авиабазе "Балтимор":



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Один из новых Су-34:



http://russianplanes.net/id116556

----------


## Djoker

Компания "Сухой" передала ВВС России очередную партию Су-34 | РИА Новости




> *Компания "Сухой" передала ВВС России очередную партию Су-34*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 23 окт — РИА Новости. Компания "Сухой" передала Военно-воздушным силам (ВВС) РФ очередную партию серийных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, сообщили в среду в пресс-службе компании.
> 
> "Церемония передачи ВВС России очередной партии серийных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 прошла сегодня в Новосибирском филиале компании "Сухой" — НАЗ им. В.П. Чкалова. Самолеты поднялись в воздух и направились к месту своей дислокации", — говорится в сообщении.
> ...

----------


## Евгений

Кстати недавно в Воронеже Су-34 выкатился на 400м за ВПП

----------


## Djoker

Новые Су-34 б/н 01 и 02 в Шаголе (пролетом?):





Команда &#34;CHELTEAM&#34; - Страница 139 - Фотографии - AVSIM.su Forums

----------


## Djoker

Ахтубинск 2013-05-06 Первый взлет самолета с новой полосы

----------


## Djoker

Три фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34 пополнили авиапарк ЮВО | РИА Новости




> *Три фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34 пополнили авиапарк ЮВО*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 18 ноя — РИА Новости. Три фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34 в понедельник пополнили авиабазу Южного военного округа (ЮВО) в Ростовской области, сообщили журналистам в пресс-службе округа.
> 
> "Сегодня на авиабазу Южного военного округа в Ростовской области в рамках гособоронзаказа прибыла первая партия новейших фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 в количестве трех единиц", — говорится в сообщении.
> 
> По данным пресс-службы ЮВО, новая партия отличается увеличенной дальностью полетов, а также оснащена современным навигационным оборудованием и новой системой управления вооружением.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

> *Три фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34 пополнили авиапарк ЮВО*


Видео:
Три новых Су-34 получила военная база в Морозовске - Новости - ОТР - Общественное Телевидение России

----------


## lindr

Что-то я немного запутался: в Воронеже вторая эскадрилья Су-34 20-31, из первой темные - 05,10,11,12, а 01,02,03 в посте №412 чьи? Морозовские? Или какие-то другие?

----------


## Djoker

> а 01,02,03 в посте №412 чьи? Морозовские?


Да, их вчера и перегнали в ЮВО.
Новости 19 ноября 2013 года, 05:00. Полный выпуск - Новости - ОТР - Общественное Телевидение России

----------


## petio

Может опять будет боевое применение на Кавказе?

----------


## Djoker

Су-34 в Морозовске:

 






В Морозовск прибыли бомбардировщики стоимостью один миллиард рублей каждый // KP.RU

----------


## Djoker

Военные летчики ЮВО осваивают новый СУ-34 в теории и на практике - DONTR.RU

----------


## Djoker

Партию бомбардировщиков Су-34 передала ВВС РФ компания "Сухой" | РИА Новости




> *Партию бомбардировщиков Су-34 передала ВВС РФ компания "Сухой"*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 16 дек — РИА Новости. Военно-воздушным силам (ВВС) России сегодня передали партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, сообщили журналистам в понедельник в пресс-службы компании "Сухой".
> 
> Таким образом, компания выполнила госконтракт, заключенный с Минобороны в 2008 году.
> 
> "Сегодня, 16 декабря, на аэродроме входящего в компанию "Сухой" Новосибирского авиационного завода им. В.П.Чкалова (НАЗ) состоялась передача ВВС России партии серийных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34", — сообщили в пресс-службе.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Новая партия бомбардировщиков Су-34 с завода Чкалова отправилась в вооруженные силы страны / Вести Новосибирск: новости Новосибирска / NSKTV

----------


## Djoker

ВЗГЛЯД / Партия новых бомбардировщиков Су-34 поступила в ВВС России




> *Партия новых бомбардировщиков Су-34 поступила в ВВС России*
> 
> 
> 
> *Начальник Генштаба ВВС генерал армии России Валерий Герасимов на аэродроме Балтимор принял партию новых фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34.*
> 
> В пятницу на аэродром прибыли четыре Су-34. Планируется, что до конца года сюда будут переброшены еще два бомбардировщика этого типа, передает ИТАР-ТАСС.
> 
> «В ближайшее время Су-34 станет основным типом многофункционального самолета, стоящим на вооружении ВВС России», – отметил Валерий Герасимов в своем выступлении перед личным составом 105-й авиадивизии на взлетно-посадочной полосе Балтимора.
> ...








Новый б/н 04:



Wall

----------


## Djoker

Военные получили последние бомбардировщики Су-34 по ГОЗ-2013 | РИА Новости




> *Военные получили последние бомбардировщики Су-34 по ГОЗ-2013*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 24 дек — РИА Новости. Последняя партия бомбардировщиков Су-34 передана Минобороны России в рамках гособоронзаказа 2013 года, сообщили во вторник в пресс-службе компании "Сухой".
> 
> "Компания "Сухой" передала сегодня Минобороны РФ последние фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34, предусмотренные гособоронзаказом 2013. Эти самолеты поставлены в счет заключенного в прошлом году госконтракта на поставку крупной партии этих самолетов", — сказали в пресс-службе.
> 
> Представители "Сухого" уточнили, что 16 декабря было завершено выполнение пятилетнего контракта 2008 года.

----------


## Djoker

Шесть бомбардировщиков Су-34 пополнили авиаполк ЮВО под Ростовом | РИА Новости




> *Шесть бомбардировщиков Су-34 пополнили авиаполк ЮВО под Ростовом*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 26 дек — РИА Новости. Очередная партия из шести новейших фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 прибыла на аэродром города Морозовск Ростовской области, сообщили журналистам в четверг в пресс-службе Южного военного округа (ЮВО).
> 
> "Отдельный бомбардировочный авиационный полк Южного военного округа в Ростовской области пополнился очередной партией новейших фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34. В течение нескольких дней в рамках Гособоронзаказа на военный аэродром города Морозовск прибыло шесть новых самолетов, построенных на Новосибирском авиационном заводе имени Валерия Чкалова", — говорится в сообщении.
> 
> По данным пресс-службы ЮВО, новая партия отличается увеличенной дальностью полетов, а также оснащена современным навигационным оборудованием и новой системой управления вооружением.

----------


## Djoker

Новый Су-34 из Морозовска:



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

ИТАР-ТАСС: Сибирь - Новосибирский авиазавод им. Чкалова увеличил план по выпуску бомбардировщиков Су-34

Это что, Су-34 в новой-старой окраске?

----------


## ОБУ

Это ИТАР-ТАСС старую фотку воткнуло

----------


## Djoker

> Это ИТАР-ТАСС старую фотку воткнуло


Раньше вроде не было белых носов и законцовок килей. Да и новая антенна над носовым обтекателем просматривается.

----------


## ОБУ

А пред серийные, например 47 http://www.oborona.ru/dyn_images/img3421.jpg

----------


## Djoker

> А пред серийные, например 47


Законцовки тут серые и "ВВС России" он вроде не успел поносить.

----------


## ОБУ

Освещенность разная. В конце мая увидим камуфляж...

----------


## Avia M

> Раньше вроде не было белых носов и законцовок килей. Да и новая антенна над носовым обтекателем просматривается.


Так же просматривается дополнительный гребень, перед законцовками крыла ?

----------


## Djoker

> *Путь в небо: как собирают бомбардировщики Су-34*
> 
> Корреспондент ИТАР-ТАСС получил уникальную возможность увидеть производство фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 на новосибирском авиазаводе имени Чкалова


















ИТАР-ТАСС: Сибирь - Путь в небо: как собирают бомбардировщики Су-34

----------


## ОБУ

Значит, все-таки вернулись к старой окраске. Надо бы наверно посветлее камуфляж,а то на фоне бетонки слишком контрастны

----------


## Djoker

> Значит, все-таки вернулись к старой окраске.


Говорят, что крайняя переданная пара морозовских, б/н 08 и 09, уже была в камуфляже.
Б/н 07 засветился на параде - окрас серый.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ОБУ

Photo

----------


## stream

> Говорят, что крайняя переданная пара морозовских, б/н 08 и 09, уже была в камуфляже.
> Б/н 07 засветился на параде - окрас серый.


Djoker, в чём сомнения, сам же разместил фото 08, 09
http://s9.uploads.ru/LpU3h.jpg

----------


## Djoker

> Djoker, в чём сомнения, сам же разместил фото 08, 09


Там 09-ый.
Думал, может залетный из Воронежа - на время реконструкции.

----------


## Djoker

Что за вооружение у модели?





Чкаловская

----------


## bakulinks77

Р-73  Р-77  Х-29Л(вроде) КАБ-1500Л(вроде) Х-31  :Redface:

----------


## lindr

> Чкаловская


Создателю сайта надо оторвать руки  :Wink:  - 20 мегабайт страница.

Вытащил Hi-res фото (4272х2848)

сборка Су-34 *05-16* - http://pix.photone.me/file/9468.jpg

сборка Су-34 *05-15* - http://pix.photone.me/file/9472.jpg

борт в камуфляже - http://pix.photone.me/file/9467.jpg

Сборка

http://pix.photone.me/file/9469.jpg

http://pix.photone.me/file/9470.jpg

http://pix.photone.me/file/9471.jpg

http://pix.photone.me/file/9474.jpg

http://pix.photone.me/file/9476.jpg

http://pix.photone.me/file/9477.jpg

Аэродром

http://pix.photone.me/file/9478.jpg

http://pix.photone.me/file/9479.jpg

http://pix.photone.me/file/9481.jpg

http://pix.photone.me/file/9482.jpg

http://pix.photone.me/file/9483.jpg

----------


## Djoker

На 4:06, на люке тоже серийник - 05-08?
Production of Su-34 - YouTube

----------


## lindr

Да, у Су-34 и внутри на некоторых деталях пишут, пошло от Су-24, там также на лючках и некоторых блоках краской.

Но на снимках это еще задел, потом их в цех окончательной сборки переместят.

Не уверен, но возможно 06= 05-01, 07=05-02, 08=05-03, 09=05-04

По плану ЕМНИП было по 10 машин в первых сериях, однако первую урезали до 7, вторую увеличили до 13, третья - десять, четвертая, скорее всего -10, в пятой видимо 20.

----------


## Djoker

http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=5448

----------


## OKA

Познавательная экскурсия по Новосибирскому авиазаводу на тему Су-34 здесь : Критерием истины является опыт. - Рождение фронтового бомбардировщика су-34.

----------


## Djoker

Морозовск:

----------


## ОБУ

http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=5478 Компания «Сухой» передала заказчику очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 На фото Су-34 б/н 15, интересно какие у остальных?

----------


## ОБУ

Что то давненько новых Су-34 нет, неужели попали под санкции?

----------


## stream

В Новосибирске снегопад, резкое потепление и туман в придачу
Из-за плохой погоды партия бомбардировщиков Су-34 задерживается в Новосибирске - Новости Политики - Новости Mail.Ru

----------


## BSA

А между тем летуны с этого чудо комплекса уровня Комэска списываются с летной работы...

----------


## ОБУ

По причине аллергии на су-34? Причем , учитывая количество этого АК в строевых частях и, судя по Вашему утверждению, списывается как минимум 2 из 3 комэскок...

----------


## F74

> По причине аллергии на су-34? Причем , учитывая количество этого АК в строевых частях и, судя по Вашему утверждению, списывается как минимум 2 из 3 комэскок...


Возможно оттого, что на Су-34 медкомиссию проходят, как на истребитель, а Су-24М- требования менее жесткие. По крайней мере, я знаю несколько человек, которые решили дослужить на двадцать четвертых, благо ни одна часть пока полностью не переведена на 10В.

----------


## stream

> А между тем летуны с этого чудо комплекса уровня Комэска списываются с летной работы...


Зам по лётной ЛИС НАПО за 60, летает с 90х и "уходить" не собирается

----------


## Гравилётчик

Сегодня остановились в Челябинске. Бортовые 17(?), 18, 19, 20, 21, 22.

***

***

***

***

----------


## BSA

> По причине аллергии на су-34? Причем , учитывая количество этого АК в строевых частях и, судя по Вашему утверждению, списывается как минимум 2 из 3 комэскок...


у вас дружище оч странная логика выстраивается из факта дембеля комэски, кста там таааакой проход был на память....

----------


## BSA

> Зам по лётной ЛИС НАПО за 60, летает с 90х и "уходить" не собирается


куда ему деваться пенсия то мизер...не от хорошей жизни это

----------


## stream

> куда ему деваться пенсия то мизер...не от хорошей жизни это


Разговор был о здоровье, а пенсия  у испытателей гражданской приёмки сотни за полторы, да и у ВП не на много меньше:)

----------


## AC

> Сегодня остановились в Челябинске. Бортовые 17(?), 18, 19, 20, 21, 22...


Однако, челябинский региональный телеканал демонстрирует серьёзную компетентность в вопросах:
6 новых бомбардировщиков Су-34 совершили посадку в Шаголе / Новости Челябинска / Новости онлайн / Новости / Первый областной
"...Сейчас эти самолеты находятся в Морозовске, где продолжат укомплектование в составе 559-го отдельного бомбардировочного авиационного полка второй штатной эскадрильи этих самолетов в составе 12 единиц...".
 :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

> 6 новых бомбардировщиков Су-34 совершили посадку в Шаголе / Новости Челябинска / Новости онлайн / Новости / Первый областной


bmpd - ВВС России переданы еще шесть бомбардировщиков Су-34

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Однако, челябинский региональный телеканал демонстрирует серьёзную компетентность в вопросах.


Ну да. Так происходит всегда, когда лень обратиться к автору и рассказать поподробнее (то, что можно рассказывать, конечно же).

----------


## BSA

вы меня с кем то путаете)  ничего про здоровье я не писал ) что касается пенсии непонятно откуда природа такой щедрости.

----------


## ОБУ

Ни у кого нет информации о новых поставках Су-34 в войска?

----------


## stream

В Бутурлиновке летчики смешанного авиаполка совершили командирские вылеты на Су-34 / АвиаПорт.Дайджест

----------


## Avia M

> Ни у кого нет информации о новых поставках Су-34 в войска?


8 декабря, AEX.RU –  Новосибирский авиационный завод им.Чкалова передал министерству обороны РФ четвертую с начала 2014 года партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, сообщила пресс-служба регионального правительства
Новосибирский авиазавод передал Минобороны очередную партию бомбардировщиков Су-34 - AEX.RU

----------


## ОБУ

Новосибирский авиазавод передал Минобороны очередную партию бомбардировщиков Су-34

----------


## stream

> Новосибирский авиазавод передал Минобороны очередную партию бомбардировщиков Су-34


ОБУ
спасибо за номерок:)

----------


## ОБУ

Номер то больше всего похож на 27, как то с Морозовском не клеится... Или может я чего не знаю

----------


## stream

> Номер то больше всего похож на 27, как то с Морозовском не клеится... Или может я чего не знаю


bmpd - ВВС России получили очередные три бомбардировщика Су-34

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Номер то больше всего похож на 27, как то с Морозовском не клеится... Или может я чего не знаю


Похоже, Шаглом даже не пахнет ещё. Куда ж их передали-то?

----------


## Avia M

> Похоже, Шаглом даже не пахнет ещё. Куда ж их передали-то?


10 декабря, AEX.RU –  Фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34 прибыли к месту дислокации. Передача партии самолетов прошла накануне в новосибирском филиале компании – НАЗ им. В.П. Чкалова  в присутствии губернатора Новосибирской области Владимира Городецкого и мэра Новосибирска Анатолия Локтя. Сегодня бомбардировщики совершили перелет к месту своей дислокации в одной из авиационных частей на юге России, сообщает пресс-служба компании "Сухой".
Фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34 прибыли к месту дислокации на юге России - AEX.RU

----------


## stream

> Похоже, Шаглом даже не пахнет ещё. Куда ж их передали-то?


Вести.Ru: Полярные летчики получат самолеты нового поколения

----------


## Avia M

22 декабря, AEX.RU –  Два Су-34, переданные накануне ВВС России, взлетели  сегодня с аэродрома филиала компании «Сухой» - НАЗ им. В.П. Чкалова, и направились к месту своей дислокации в одной из авиационных частей на юге России.  Таким образом, «Сухой» не только выполнил гособоронзаказ 2014 г. по этому типу самолетов, но и перевыполнил плановое задание, сообщили в пресс-службе компании «Сухой».
Компания "Сухой" передала ВВС России два сверхплановых фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 - AEX.RU

----------


## ОБУ

Куда же тогда предыдущие 3 ушли?

----------


## ОБУ

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7p2LUR6KNPM

----------


## ОБУ

Вот и еще один " засветился" ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## stream

bmpd - Кулак России на Западе

----------


## ОБУ

Photos: Sukhoi Su-34 Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net 
Засветился еще один Морозовский  28

----------


## stream

22.....27, 28,31, понять бы какие номера выпали))

----------


## ОБУ

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация Свежак!

----------


## stream

24 апреля 2015 Свежак!

----------


## Fencer

bmpd - Су-34 с разведывательным контейнером "Сыч"

----------


## Avia M

21 мая, AEX.RU –  Сегодня компания «Сухой» передала Министерству обороны РФ первую предусмотренную гособоронзаказом 2015 года партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34. Самолеты поднялись в воздух с аэродрома Новосибирского авиационного завода им. В.П. Чкалова и направились к месту своей дислокации. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба компании.

 В прошлом году новосибирский филиал Компании «Сухой» полностью выполнил гособоронзаказ 2014 года, дополнительно выпустив две сверхплановые машины. 
Компания "Сухой" передала ВВС России очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 - AEX.RU

----------


## stream

http://bmpd.livejournal.com/1312021.html
34, 35, 36красные

----------


## Avia M

29 мая, AEX.RU –  Еще один фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-34 передала сегодня компания «Сухой» Министерству обороны РФ.
Компания "Сухой" передала ВВС России еще один Су-34 - AEX.RU

----------


## ОБУ

> bmpd - Еще три Су-34 поставлены ВВС России
> 34, 35, 36красные


Опять бортовые с пропусками, где логика?

----------


## stream

29.05.2015 перегон 37 красный, а логика в потерях(((

----------


## stream

bmpd - Еще один Су-34 для ВВС России

----------


## osipov

А вот это уже Бутурлиновка... Но ясно что борт восстановлению не подлежит.

----------


## Алексей Коршунов

> А вот это уже Бутурлиновка... Но ясно что борт восстановлению не подлежит.


А что произошло? По какой причине перевернулся?

----------


## osipov

Отказ выпуска ТП и короткий аэродром. Так заявлена предварительная версия. Человеческий фактор.
Борт восстановлению не подлежит. Деформирован планер , отломаны кили и части крыла , отломан носовой конус , вывалилась РЛС и значительные внутренние повреждения. Топливо вытекло но успели его залить. 
Как только экипаж не пострадал...

----------


## osipov

ПГО и стойки шасси тоже сильно деформировались.

----------


## bakulinks77

> Отказ выпуска ТП и короткий аэродром. Так заявлена предварительная версия. Человеческий фактор.
> Борт восстановлению не подлежит. Деформирован планер , отломаны кили и части крыла , отломан носовой конус , вывалилась РЛС и значительные внутренние повреждения. Топливо вытекло но успели его залить. 
> Как только экипаж не пострадал...


На фотках четко видно, что ТП выпущен. Так что скорее другое...

----------


## Fencer

> Кстати, есть мнение, что тему неплохо и создать. Су-34 этого вполне заслуживает.


Идея хорошая - только не начинать же ветку по Су-34-м с аварии на а/д Бутурлиновка 04.06.2015 года... А сделать как ветку "Су-27 - история серий",то есть первый пост "Реестр Су-34" и второй пост "Эксплуатанты Су-34",а далее уже третий пост "Аварии и катастрофы Су-34"...

----------


## Гравилётчик

> На фотках четко видно, что ТП выпущен. Так что скорее другое...


Хвостовую балку могло и разворотить. Не исключено, что и ВСУшка там где-то валяется.

----------


## bakulinks77

> Хвостовую балку могло и разворотить. Не исключено, что и ВСУшка там где-то валяется.


На 34 КТП на спине промеж килей, а не в балке.

----------


## Fencer

*ВЗГЛЯД / Су-34 опрокинулся на аэродроме в Воронежской области

----------


## osipov

Если в этих частях что-то титановое сильно деформировалось, то машину спишут скорее всего.

----------


## Fencer

Заслуженный лётчик-испытатель Александр Гарнаев рассказал о причинах аварии Су-34 - Происшествия - МК

----------


## Саныч 62

> Если в этих частях что-то титановое сильно деформировалось, то машину спишут скорее всего.


 На первой картинке титанового, кроме как между килей, вроде не наблюдается...

http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...38603-350.jpg/

 А вот определяющей в вопросе восстановления, мне кажется, будет часть планера как раз между картинками (центроплан).

----------


## GThomson

> Заслуженный лётчик-испытатель Александр Гарнаев рассказал о причинах аварии Су-34 - Происшествия - МК


при наличии фото с двумя парашютами, бред про невышедшие парашюты, и далее читать неинтересно.

----------


## GThomson

> На первой картинке титанового, кроме как между килей, вроде не наблюдается...


а рельсы кресел? они на себя нагрузку хорошую приняли.
и по разрезу кабины А-А просматривается броня титановая по бокам.

----------


## bakulinks77

> при наличии фото с двумя парашютами, бред про невышедшие парашюты, и далее читать неинтересно.


Ну кстати может имеется в виду, что ТП вышли, но схлестнулись. Короче компетентные органы разберутся.  :Biggrin:

----------


## osipov

Титановая броня в кабине есть и ее там не так уж мало.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Титановая броня в кабине есть и ее там не так уж мало.


вот сколько:

бронекапсула, находится полностью внутри. Никаких ударов на нее в принципе прийтись не может. Основная нагрузка легла на гаргрот (сразу за кабиной, шп. с 9 по 12). Явных повреждений шпангоутов нет, т.к. нет деформаций обшивки в их районе, но теоретически, возможны трещины. На хвостовую часть, нагрузка пришлась не значительная, поскольку кили вошли в грунт как ножи, амортизировав удар. Все остальное покажет только вскрытие.



> а рельсы кресел? они на себя нагрузку хорошую приняли.


Какую? Удержав кресла в момент удара?

----------


## osipov

Ударов ей не надо. Сильный толчок при перевороте и могут возникнуть микротрещины в титановых швах сваренных ЭЛУ или АДС. Но для деталей сложной конфигурации чаще аргоном пользуются , ручной обычной горелкой + защита обратной стороны шва специальным поддувалом , ибо при нагревании титан сильно окисляется. И неизвестно как хорошо сварены швы...
Конструкция такая что деформирование при толчке или ударе некоторых поверхностных элементов обшивки приводит к внутренним повреждениям. Поднимаются заклепки на алюминиевых сплавах и происходит смещение титанового проката составляющего конструкцию.

----------


## osipov

Интересно, а где на опытных и первых серийных Т-10В идет индикация PRM и ТВГ ? (оборотов двигателей и температуры газов)
На всех сухих эти приборы есть , а на Т-10В их не было изначально.

----------


## bakulinks77

> Интересно, а где на опытных и первых серийных Т-10В идет индикация PRM и ТВГ ? (оборотов двигателей и температуры газов)
> На всех сухих эти приборы есть , а на Т-10В их не было изначально.


Ну думаю логично, что на если из нет среди будильников, значит на мнемокадрах МФИ...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ударов ей не надо. Сильный толчок при перевороте и могут возникнуть микротрещины в титановых швах сваренных ЭЛУ или АДС.





да ничего этой капсуле не будет...



> Конструкция такая что деформирование при толчке или ударе некоторых поверхностных элементов обшивки приводит к внутренним повреждениям.


трещины на шпангоутах с 9 по 12 могут быть, об этом я и писал.



> Интересно, а где на опытных и первых серийных Т-10В идет индикация PRM и ТВГ ? (оборотов двигателей и температуры газов)
> На всех сухих эти приборы есть , а на Т-10В их не было изначально.


На усмотрение экипажа (подсказка:  их можно сделать много ;) )

----------


## osipov

Ну те Т-10В что были выпущены до 1996 года вряд-ли имеют МФИ. Наверное были какие-то индикаторы оборотов и ТВГ.
И , нет индикатора положения шасси типа ИП52 и индикатора кислорода ИКЖ-П (УВПД-20 + ИК-210У).

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Ну те Т-10В что были выпущены до 1996 года вряд-ли имеют МФИ.


вот кабина В-4, такие же самые монохромные МФД, как и на Т-10М:

----------


## Fencer

Процесс производства истребителя Су-34 на базе Филиала ОАО «Авиационная холдинговая компания «Сухой» «Новосибирский авиационный завод имени В.П. Чкалова» ОАК :: Медиагалерея

----------


## stream

> вот кабина В-4, такие же самые монохромные МФД, как и на Т-10М:


май 1995 год, 10В-5, два Игоря, Новосибирск

----------


## osipov

И на Т-10В ставили прибор ИКП-81 вместо КПП , а зачем ?

----------


## Саныч 62

> Титановая броня в кабине есть и ее там не так уж мало.


  Приятны познания в области конструкции, НО на ПЕРВОЙ картинке (http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...38603-350.jpg/) нет самой кабины.
  Ничего личного.

----------


## Гравилётчик

Сегодня в Челябинск пришла группа воронежских бортов. Кто-нибудь в курсе, зачем их понесло на восток?

***

----------


## cemichael

их было четверо? сегодня прошли трое и через пару часов их еще один догонял (06 видимо)

двое ушли на разные запасные - при наборе Э400 разгерметизация кабин у ОБОИХ и отказы ПВД и СДУ.

----------


## ОБУ

Как часто бывает в авиации не хватило самой малости

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Информация к размышлению:КнААЗ поставит НАЗ им. Чкалова АКУ-58АЭ в 2015-2017 гг. на экспорт для г/п 024, 368 и 704.

----------


## APKAH

> Информация к размышлению:КнААЗ поставит НАЗ им. Чкалова АКУ-58АЭ в 2015-2017 гг. на экспорт для г/п 024, 368 и 704.


Так, так...АКУ-58АЭ для обеспечения боевого пуска или аварийного сброса ракет типа Х-58, Х-59, Х-29, Х-31...
В Анголу я так понимаю для модернизированных Су-30К, во Вьетнам вероятно вместе с очередной партией Су-30МК2, а вот в Ирак для кого, для местных Су-24МК? Возможно их собрались модернизировать, что в нынешних реалиях как раз кстати...

----------


## F74

> Так, так...АКУ-58АЭ для обеспечения боевого пуска или аварийного сброса ракет типа Х-58, Х-59, Х-29, Х-31...
> В Анголу я так понимаю для модернизированных Су-30К, во Вьетнам вероятно вместе с очередной партией Су-30МК2, а вот в Ирак для кого, для местных Су-24МК? Возможно их собрались модернизировать, что в нынешних реалиях как раз кстати...


Зачем? Все ракеты Су-24МК, кроме Х-31А вполне спокойно пускаются с АКУ-58Э. Кого топить будем- неужто американцев :). А тем более какое отношение НАЗ имеет  к Су-30?

PS Попытался найти в инете соответствие гп странам - не нашел :)

----------


## APKAH

> А тем более какое отношение НАЗ имеет к Су-30?


Ну если смотреть с такой стороны, то тогда это прямой намёк что в 2015-2017 годах состоится первые экспортные поставки Су-34С...Хотя пока об этом "не сном ни духом" даже на уровне слухов...Как вариант я бы не исключал модернизацию иракских Су-24МК2, что тоже возможно. Единственный ангольский Су-24М поставленный из РБ в 1997 году к данным поставкам думаю не относится.




> PS Попытался найти в инете соответствие гп странам - не нашел :)


В середине документа классификатор стран мира.

----------


## stream

НАЗ, июль 2015

----------


## Fencer

Общество - Чкаловский завод передал ВВС два самолёта Су-34 - Вести Новосибирск

----------


## stream

Общество - Чкаловский завод передал ВВС два самолёта Су-34 - Вести Новосибирск
"...передал", это когда самолёты отправили к месту дислокации, а на бумаге...)))

----------


## ОБУ

А как у Су-34 обстоят дела с импортозамещением? Самолет уже несколько лет в серии, а максимум 18 машин в год :Confused:  и касаемо реестра самолета может попробуем создать http://militaryrussia.ru/blog/topic-8.html

----------


## lindr

> касаемо реестра самолета может попробуем создать Су-34 - FULLBACK / FLANKER-C2 | MilitaryRussia.Ru — отечественная военная техника (после 1945г.)


Хреновый у Вас реестр. В первой серии было 7 машин, во второй 13, в третьей десять, в четвертой - десять, в пятой двадцать, в нулевой - три.

Давно уже все расписано было в этой ветке еще в 2012-2013 годах.

	27ИБ	№51			13.04.90	Россия	42	10В-1
4160664300501	34	№153	00	01	18.12.93	Россия	43	10В-2
416066??00602	34	№153	00	02		Россия	нет	10В-3 стат. испытания
4160662700503	34	№153	00	03	26.12.96	Россия	44	10В-4 343 844

4160664401801	34	№153	01	01	28.12.94	Россия	45	10В-5 36845 первый самолет с радиолокатором
4160664901602	34	№153	01	02	27.12.97	Россия	46	10В-6 36846
416066??01003	34	№153	01	03		Россия	41	10В-0 стат. испытания
4160664001104	34	№153	01	04	22.12.00	Россия	47	10В-7 Война 2008
4160664301205	34	№153	01	05	20.12.03	Россия	48	10В-8 44262
4160664601306	34	№153	01	06	12.10.06	Россия	49	10В-9 бн 01 Война 2008, доработан до серийного образца 
4160663701407	34	№153	01	07	03.08.07	Россия	02	10В-10 4-й ЦБП RF-92251, доработан до серийного образца 

4160664802501	34	№153	02	01	4кв.2008	Россия	03	10В-11 4-й ЦБП RF-93619 первый серийный
416066?902602	34	№153	02	02	2009	Россия	04	10В-12 4-й ЦБП RF-92252
416066?902703	34	№153	02	03	2009	Россия	05	10В-13 4-й ЦБП RF-92253
416066?002804	34	№153	02	04	2010	Россия	06	10В-14 7000 АБ
4160664002905	34	№153	02	05	12.10	Россия	07	10В-15 7000 АБ RF-95804
4160664002006	34	№153	02	06	12.11.10	Россия	08	10В-16 7000 АБ МАКС-2011
4160664002107	34	№153	02	07	12.10	Россия	09	10В-17 7000 АБ
416066?102208	34	№153	02	08	2011	Россия	01	10В-18 7000 АБ 
416066?102309	34	№153	02	09	2011	Россия	02	10В-19 7000 АБ RF-95801
416066?102410	34	№153	02	10	2011	Россия	03	10В-20 7000 АБ К-131 с этой машины
416066?102511	34	№153	02	11	2011	Россия	04	10В-21 7000 АБ RF-95803
4160664102612	34	№153	02	12	2011	Россия	05	10В-22 7000 АБ RF-95806 темн камуфл с этой машины
4160664102713	34	№153	02	13	2011	Россия	10	10В-23 7000 АБ

4160664103?01	34	№153	03	01	2011	Россия	11	10В-24 7000 АБ
416066?203?02	34	№153	03	02	2012	Россия	12	10В-25 7000 АБ  
416066?203?03	34	№153	03	03	2012	Россия	20	10В-26 7000 АБ  
416066?203?04	34	№153	03	04	2012	Россия	21	10В-27 7000 АБ  
416066?203?05	34	№153	03	05	2012	Россия	22	10В-28 7000 АБ  
416066?203?06	34	№153	03	06	2012	Россия	23	10В-29 7000 АБ RF-95810
416066?203?07	34	№153	03	07	2012	Россия	24	10В-30 7000 АБ RF-95808
416066?203?08	34	№153	03	08	2012	Россия	25	10В-31 7000 АБ RF-95811
416066?203?09	34	№153	03	09	2012	Россия	26	10В-32 7000 АБ RF-95807
416066?203?10	34	№153	03	10	2012	Россия	27	10В-33 7000 АБ RF-95809

416066?304?01	34	№153	04	01	2013	Россия	34	10В-35 929-й ГЛИЦ
416066?304?02	34	№153	04	02	2013	Россия	28	10В-34 7000 АБ RF-95067 потерян 04.06.15
416066?304?03	34	№153	04	03	2013	Россия	29	10В-36 7000 АБ
416066?304?04	34	№153	04	04	2013	Россия	30	10В-37 7000 АБ
416066?304?05	34	№153	04	05	2013	Россия	31	10В-38 7000 АБ
416066?304?06	34	№153	04	06	11.13	Россия	01	10В-39 6972 Гв.АБ
416066?304?07	34	№153	04	07	11.13	Россия	02	10В-40 6972 Гв.АБ
416066?304?08	34	№153	04	08	11.13	Россия	03	10В-41 6972 Гв.АБ
416066?304?09	34	№153	04	09	12.13	Россия	04	10В-42 6972 Гв.АБ
416066?304?10	34	№153	04	10	12.13	Россия	05	10В-43 6972 Гв.АБ

416066?305?01	34	№153	05	01	12.13	Россия	06	10В-45 6972 Гв.АБ
416066?305?02	34	№153	05	02	2014	Россия	07	10В-46 6972 Гв.АБ
416066?305?03	34	№153	05	03	2014	Россия	08	10В-47 6972 Гв.АБ
416066?305?04	34	№153	05	04	2014	Россия	09	10В-48 6972 Гв.АБ
416066?305?08	34	№153	05	08		Россия		сборка 2014
416066?305?15	34	№153	05	15		Россия		сборка 2014
416066?305?16	34	№153	05	16		Россия		сборка 2014

----------


## Panda-9

> 416066?304?06	34	№153	04	06	11.13	Россия	01	10В-39 72 Гв.АБ
> 416066?304?07	34	№153	04	07	11.13	Россия	02	10В-40 72 Гв.АБ...


Что-то не понял про 72-ю АвБ. Это ж вроде как авиабаза Балтфлота. Или что-то поменялось?

----------


## AndyK

> Что-то не понял про 72-ю АвБ. Это ж вроде как авиабаза Балтфлота. Или что-то поменялось?


Коллега  *lindr*, кажется, первые две цифири потерял  :Biggrin:  - не 72, а 6972, и если полностью то 2 авиагруппа 6972 гвардейской Барановичской Краснознаменной ордена Суворова авиационной базы 4 командования ВВС и ПВО России (ЮВО). С-ты №№ 01-03 согласно сообщениям СМИ поступили в Морозовск 18.11.13. С возвращением к дивизионно-полковой структуре в 2013 году части вернули прежнее наименование - 559 бап.

----------


## lindr

Реестр старый, года полтора не правил, он был уже на этой ветке.

----------


## Djoker

Надо создать отдельную ветку по типу *Су-27/30/35 - история серий*.

----------


## AndyK

> Общество - Чкаловский завод передал ВВС два самолёта Су-34 - Вести Новосибирск
> "...передал", это когда самолёты отправили к месту дислокации, а на бумаге...)))


"Передал" - это когда с-т принят представителем заказчика (ВП МО) на заводе. С этого момента он является собственностью МО и числился в ВВС. Поступление непосредственно в часть и приемка с-та там - уже следующий этап.

----------


## Djoker

> *С.Смирнов*: Товарищ Верховный Главнокомандующий!
> 
> Самолёты «Су-34» в количестве двух единиц, пятый и шестой самолёты из 16 плановых, в 2015 году изготовлены на Новосибирском авиационном заводе. По результатам наземных и лётных испытаний подтверждены их лётно-технические характеристики. Самолёты приняты военным представительством и подготовлены для передачи войсковой части №75392, место дислокации – Морозовск. Общее выполнение товарного плана на текущую дату составляет 37 процентов.
> 
> Доклад закончен.
> 
> *В.Путин*: Спасибо.


Единый день приёмки военной продукции • Президент России

----------


## AndyK

> Реестр старый, года полтора не правил, он был уже на этой ветке.


Пора обновлять, наверное   :Smile:  Морозовск вон уже более чем на две эскадры с-тов получил...

----------


## lindr

[QUOTE][Пора обновлять, наверное   Морозовск вон уже более чем на две эскадры с-тов получил.../QUOTE]
Так данных толком нет. Давайте фото пилонов новых машин и будет счастье.

Прописал ориентировочно до чехарды с бортовыми (напомните их, неужели было так много потерь, что пропуск 23-26?)


	27ИБ	№51			13.04.90	Россия	42	10В-1
4160664300501	34	№153	00	01	18.12.93	Россия	43	10В-2
416066??00602	34	№153	00	02		Россия	нет	10В-3 стат. испытания
4160662700503	34	№153	00	03	26.12.96	Россия	44	10В-4 343 844

4160664401801	34	№153	01	01	28.12.94	Россия	45	10В-5 36845 первый самолет с радиолокатором
4160664901602	34	№153	01	02	27.12.97	Россия	46	10В-6 36846
416066??01003	34	№153	01	03		Россия	41	10В-0 стат. испытания
4160664001104	34	№153	01	04	22.12.00	Россия	47	10В-7 Война 2008
4160664301205	34	№153	01	05	20.12.03	Россия	48	10В-8 44262
4160664601306	34	№153	01	06	12.10.06	Россия	49	10В-9 бн 01 Война 2008, доработан до серийного образца 
4160663701407	34	№153	01	07	03.08.07	Россия	02	10В-10 4-й ЦБП RF-92251, доработан до серийного образца 

4160664802501	34	№153	02	01	4кв.2008	Россия	03	10В-11 4-й ЦБП RF-93619 первый серийный
416066?902602	34	№153	02	02	2009	Россия	04	10В-12 4-й ЦБП RF-92252
416066?902703	34	№153	02	03	2009	Россия	05	10В-13 4-й ЦБП RF-92253
416066?002804	34	№153	02	04	2010	Россия	06	10В-14 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП
4160664002905	34	№153	02	05	12.10	Россия	07	10В-15 7000 АБ RF-95804
4160664002006	34	№153	02	06	12.11.10	Россия	08	10В-16 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП
4160664002107	34	№153	02	07	12.10	Россия	09	10В-17 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП
416066?102208	34	№153	02	08	2011	Россия	01	10В-18 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП
416066?102309	34	№153	02	09	2011	Россия	02	10В-19 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95801
416066?102410	34	№153	02	10	2011	Россия	03	10В-20 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП К-131 с этой машины
416066?102511	34	№153	02	11	2011	Россия	04	10В-21 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП  RF-95803
4160664102612	34	№153	02	12	2011	Россия	05	10В-22 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95806 темн камуфл с этой машины
4160664102713	34	№153	02	13	2011	Россия	10	10В-23 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП

4160664103?01	34	№153	03	01	2011	Россия	11	10В-24 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП
416066?203?02	34	№153	03	02	2012	Россия	12	10В-25 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП  
416066?203?03	34	№153	03	03	2012	Россия	20	10В-26 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП  
416066?203?04	34	№153	03	04	2012	Россия	21	10В-27 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП  
416066?203?05	34	№153	03	05	2012	Россия	22	10В-28 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП  
416066?203?06	34	№153	03	06	2012	Россия	23	10В-29 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95810
416066?203?07	34	№153	03	07	2012	Россия	24	10В-30 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95808
416066?203?08	34	№153	03	08	2012	Россия	25	10В-31 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95811
416066?203?09	34	№153	03	09	2012	Россия	26	10В-32 7000 АБ RF-95807
416066?203?10	34	№153	03	10	2012	Россия	27	10В-33 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95809

416066?304?01	34	№153	04	01	2013	Россия	34	10В-35 929-й ГЛИЦ
416066?304?02	34	№153	04	02	2013	Россия	28	10В-34 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95067 потерян 04.06.15
416066?304?03	34	№153	04	03	2013	Россия	29	10В-36 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП
416066?304?04	34	№153	04	04	2013	Россия	30	10В-37 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП
416066?304?05	34	№153	04	05	2013	Россия	31	10В-38 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП
416066?304?06	34	№153	04	06	11.13	Россия	01	10В-39 6972 АБ, 559-й ОБАП
416066?304?07	34	№153	04	07	11.13	Россия	02	10В-40 6972 АБ, 559-й ОБАП
416066?304?08	34	№153	04	08	11.13	Россия	03	10В-41 6972 АБ, 559-й ОБАП
416066?304?09	34	№153	04	09	12.13	Россия	04	10В-42 6972 АБ, 559-й ОБАП
416066?304?10	34	№153	04	10	12.13	Россия	05	10В-43 559-й ОБАП

416066?305?01	34	№153	05	01	12.13	Россия	06	10В-44 559-й ОБАП
416066?305?02	34	№153	05	02	12.13	Россия	07	10В-45 559-й ОБАП
416066?305?03	34	№153	05	03	12.13	Россия	08	10В-46 559-й ОБАП
416066?305?04	34	№153	05	04	12.13	Россия	09	10В-47 559-й ОБАП
416066?305?05	34	№153	05	05	06.14	Россия	10	10В-48 559-й ОБАП
416066?305?06	34	№153	05	06	06.14	Россия	11	10В-49 559-й ОБАП
416066?305?07	34	№153	05	07	06.14	Россия	12	10В-50 559-й ОБАП
416066?305?08	34	№153	05	08	07.14	Россия	14	10В-51 559-й ОБАП
416066?305?09	34	№153	05	09	07.14	Россия	15	10В-52 559-й ОБАП
416066?305?10	34	№153	05	10	07.14	Россия	16	10В-53 559-й ОБАП
416066?305?11	34	№153	05	11	10.14	Россия	17	10В-54 559-й ОБАП
416066?305?12	34	№153	05	12	10.14	Россия	18	10В-55 559-й ОБАП
416066?305?13	34	№153	05	13	10.14	Россия	19	10В-56 559-й ОБАП
416066?305?14	34	№153	05	14	10.14	Россия	20	10В-57 559-й ОБАП
416066?305?15	34	№153	05	15	10.14	Россия	21	10В-58 559-й ОБАП
416066?305?16	34	№153	05	16	10.14	Россия	22	10В-59 559-й ОБАП

----------


## stream

> "Передал" - это когда с-т принят представителем заказчика (ВП МО) на заводе. С этого момента он является собственностью МО и числился в ВВС. Поступление непосредственно в часть и приемка с-та там - уже следующий этап.


Да я не против, что МО - с момента подписания предъявки ВП, что называется самолёт продан, бабки перечислены, а передан в ВВС всё же с момента подписания акта приёма-передачи ВВС(приёмщиками) и отправки к месту дислокации))

----------


## stream

полёты, 2015.07.23

----------


## leha-lp

> Коллега  *lindr*, кажется, первые две цифири потерял  - не 72, а 6972, и если полностью то 2 авиагруппа 6972 гвардейской Барановичской Краснознаменной ордена Суворова авиационной базы 4 командования ВВС и ПВО России (ЮВО). С-ты №№ 01-03 согласно сообщениям СМИ поступили в Морозовск 18.11.13. С возвращением к дивизионно-полковой структуре в 2013 году части вернули прежнее наименование - 559 бап.


В 6972 АвГ не обозначались под цифрами, то есть не были второй АвГ, в отличии от других командований....

----------


## L39aero

По фото с РП существуют 24,25,27,28,31

----------


## ОБУ

> По фото с РП существуют 24,25,27,28,31


На 24,25 можно ссылочку?

----------


## L39aero

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация замыкающий 25,

----------


## L39aero

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация лидирует 24

----------


## lindr

> 23, 26, 29, 30, 32, 33


Не понял, это те,что отсутствуют?




> 8 декабря 2014 года получена четвертая партия из 3 СУ-34 по плану на 2014 год


24, 25, 27?




> 22 декабря 2014 года «Сухой» передал ВВС два сверхплановых бомбардировщика Су-34


28, 31?




> 21 мая 2015 года Минобороны получило партию из 3 новейших бомбардировщиков Су-34 для базы в ЮВО


34, 35, 36




> 29 мая 2015 года "Сухой" передал Минобороны РФ еще один новейший бомбардировщик Су-34


37




> 16 июля 2015 года "Сухой" передал Минобороны РФ 2 Су-34.[36]


?

----------


## L39aero

Из таких потерь точно был морозовский сел до полосы под моздоком в 2001,в 2009 крыло не вышло прыгнули,и зимой 11го упархнули за полосу и прыгнули.т.е точно 3 номера отсутствую в линейке

----------


## Djoker

На нашел фото морозовских б/н 11, 23, 26, 29 и 30. И нет четкого фото б/н 05.

----------


## lindr

steam, спасибо за информацию, но все же Вы слишком лаконичны  :Biggrin: 

Так, еще раз,попробуем, правильно?




> 8 декабря 2014 года получена четвертая партия из 3 СУ-34 по плану на 2014 год


24, 25, 27




> 22 декабря 2014 года «Сухой» передал ВВС два сверхплановых бомбардировщика Су-34


28, 31




> 21 мая 2015 года Минобороны получило партию из 3 новейших бомбардировщиков Су-34 для базы в ЮВО


34, 35, 36




> 29 мая 2015 года "Сухой" передал Минобороны РФ еще один новейший бомбардировщик Су-34


37




> 16 июля 2015 года "Сухой" передал Минобороны РФ 2 Су-34.[36]


38, 39

----------


## L39aero

8 декабря передана партия из четырех машин!!а потом 2 сверхплана

----------


## stream

Su-34

----------


## L39aero

И все таки одного бортового в этой веренице не достает!может вы знаете какого?

----------


## L39aero

Народ,кто что слышал по дальнейшим планам,тучки над утенком не сгущаются?

----------


## ОБУ

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## stream

> И все таки одного бортового в этой веренице не достает!может вы знаете какого?


35 красный. ГЛИЦ

----------


## stream

август 2015

----------


## stream

> сегодня контрольный, завтра 14.08 перегон, встречайте)))


...ушли в 16:00 местного,...а затем  тройка Сушек, тренаж к Дню Авиации на НАПО 17.08 (что улыбнуло, имитация воздушного боя, 2 борта),... в завершение лётного дня- рулёжка нового борта,...шесть бортов за день, кайф!!!

----------


## Djoker

Б/н 35 в Морозовске:


https://vk.com/wall192939247_1819

----------


## Djoker

https://vk.com/wall30029162_12032

----------


## L39aero

Т.е когда передавали в декабре борта,три ушло в Морозовск, а один в ГЛИЦ.

----------


## stream

> Т.е когда передавали в декабре борта,три ушло в Морозовск, а один в ГЛИЦ.


в декабре три борта...три!

----------


## ОБУ

В Морозовске еще 24 остались или это уже памятники?

----------


## Pilot

"Вчера на авиабазе в Морозовске состоялась церемония освящения самолетов и вооружения. Обряд освящения фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 проводил епископ Волгодонский и Сальский Корнилий, который также вручил командиру отдельного бомбардировочного полка 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО авиаполка полковнику Владимиру Милованову икону с образом святого великомученика Георгия Победоносца", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, самолеты были изготовлены на Новосибирском авиационном заводе имени В.П.Чкалова (филиале компании "Сухой") в рамках гособоронзаказа текущего года. Они вошли в состав 559-го отдельного бомбардировочного авиационного полка восстановленной 4-й Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО Южного военного округа.

Фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-34 относится к поколению самолетов "4+". Его особенностями, в частности, являются: увеличение дальности полета до 4000 км, максимальная скорость до 1900 км/ч, боевая нагрузка до 8 тонн. На самолетах установлены новейшая система вооружения и система заправки в воздухе. Используя дополнительные топливные баки, Су-34 может преодолевать расстояния, сопоставимые по дальности с полетом стратегических бомбардировщиков.

----------


## Djoker

Волгодонская епархия — Чин освящения самолетов. г.Морозовск. 15.08.2015 г.

----------


## Djoker

> Серийные 06-09, 06-10, 06-11 на стоянке.


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация




> Серийный 06-12 в статической экспозиции, ЛИС НАЗ


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

Стало быть б/н 38 и 39 - 06-07 и 06-08?

----------


## lindr

Борт *31 это 06-02* проверено на МАКС-2015

----------


## Djoker

Новосибирский авиационный завод. Часть 1 - Что я видел

----------


## Djoker

Какой у этого Су-34 заводской номер? 

Walkaround 

Я так и не разобрался.  :Confused:

----------


## stream

> Какой у этого Су-34 заводской номер? 
> 
> Walkaround 
> 
> Я так и не разобрался.


...а его пока и нет 416066??06?12, только номер в серии, 06-12)))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

Как собирают фронтовой бомбардировщик СУ-34 - Как это сделано, как это работает, как это устроено

----------


## KURYER

> Как собирают фронтовой бомбардировщик СУ-34 - Как это сделано, как это работает, как это устроено


А я Fencer подкину вот такой плакатик!!! :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

> А я Fencer подкину вот такой плакатик!!!


Спасибо.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## L39aero

Что там интересно с оставшейся партией морозовских машин?

----------


## Djoker

Морозовский б/н 05:

----------


## KURYER

Компания "Сухой" передала ВКС России очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 -> ИСТОЧНИК
4 единицы ???
Вопрос снят: 3 единицы в Морозовск -> ИСТОЧНИК
В августе писали, что в Новосибирске 4 готовых проходят испытания.

----------


## L39aero

По идее это крайние морозовские, дальше прям интрига,кто эти счастливцы!вариантов не особо много,нооо...

----------


## stream

Сегодня, 06.10.15, взлёт с курсом 187

----------


## L39aero

Вот и подобралась нумерация к испытательным машинам,а казалось этого не будет

----------


## stream

> Вот и подобралась нумерация к испытательным машинам,а казалось этого не будет


Это не испытания, это перегон, собственность ВВС, Морозовская!

----------


## L39aero

Я имел в виду,что номера бортовые за 40 перевалили,радует,помнится кто-то не верил что к концу 15 года будет выпущено 70 машин,так то я знаю куда они!только город Морозовск

----------


## L39aero

13 само собой,а так да,номера машин по тем или иным обстоятельствам не своевременно покинувшим ряды!

----------


## stream

> 13 само собой,а так да,номера машин по тем или иным обстоятельствам не своевременно покинувшим ряды!


Парадокс, в серии "13" никто не отменял)))

----------


## Panda-9

> Парадокс, в серии "13" никто не отменял)))


Да как отменишь? Это ж порядковый номер. Это как на линейке 13-й сантиметр отменить или на термометре 13-й градус.:-)

----------


## L39aero

А по 28 машине возврат в строй на следующий год планируется?

----------


## Евгений Бобков

> По идее это крайние морозовские, дальше прям интрига,кто эти счастливцы!вариантов не особо много,нооо...


-по всей видимости 277 БАП
Планы размещения боевых самолетов "Сухого" - bmpd

----------


## KURYER

КРЭТ: самолёты Су-34 смогут выполнять функции самолётов РЭБ



> Концерн "Радиоэлектронные технологии" (КРЭТ, входит в Ростех) в этом году поставит Вооруженным силам РФ первую партию специальных контейнеров, позволяющих превратить фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-34 в самолет радиоэлектронный борьбы (РЭБ), сообщил в среду РИА Новости советник первого заместителя гендиректора КРЭТ Владимир Михеев.
> Самолеты Су-34 в настоящее время используются для нанесения ударов по боевикам запрещенной в РФ террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ) в Сирии.
> "На законцовках крыльев всех Су-34 установлены многофункциональные комплексы РЭБ "Хибины-10В". В этом году Минобороны получит первую партию устанавливаемых под фюзеляжем так называемых контейнеров наращиваемого состава, которые позволят превратить стандартный Су-34 в специализированный самолет радиоэлектронный борьбы, который сможет защитить не только себя, но и обеспечить эффективное радиоэлектронное подавление радиолокационных комплексов и зенитных ракетных систем, самолетов радиолокационного дозора и так далее — то есть защиту и других самолетов группы", — сказал Михеев.
> Таким образом, как отметил он, Су-34 сможет быть не только боевым самолетом, но и самолетом радиоэлектронной борьбы.
> "При этом Су-34, используемый для ведения РЭБ, по-прежнему сможет выполнять функцию бомбардировщика", — отметил собеседник агентства.
> Многофункциональный противоракетный комплекс "Хибины" разработки КРЭТ обеспечивает индивидуальную защиту самолетов от ракетных атак вражеских истребителей и наземных средств ПВО


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Djoker

Производство фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34. НАЗ им. Чкалова - Gelio (Степанов Слава)

----------


## KURYER

Источник: отправленные в Сирию Су-34 подготовлены к ведению сетецентрической войны
"На Су-34, которые применяются в Сирии, стоят комплексы связи и управления ТКС-2М", - сказал собеседник агентства:



> Российские самолеты Су-34, наносящие удары по объектам боевиков в Сирии, снабжены оборудованием для сетецентрических операций - они могут передавать друг другу координаты целей без участия наземных командных пунктов.
> Сетецентрическая война, согласно доктрине, разработанной в 1990-е годы в США, предполагает достижения победы за счет информационного превосходства над противником. Оно должно обеспечиваться связыванием подразделений, а также отдельных боевых машин и бойцов в единую информационную сеть.
> "На Су-34, которые применяются в Сирии, стоят комплексы связи и управления ТКС-2М. За счет этого оборудования один из бомбардировщиков Су-34 может передавать самолетам в ударной группе данные о координатах цели с автоматическим выводом на электронных карты других бортов без участия наземных командных пунктов. Таким образом, все самолеты группы "знают" координаты объекта, который нужно уничтожить, если его обнаружил хотя бы один самолет", - рассказал собеседник агентства.
> Самолеты обмениваются данными в режиме реального времени, отметил источник. "Кроме того, любые изменения обстановки в режиме онлайн поступают другим самолетам, а также на командные пункты на земле, - рассказал он. - Это позволяет оперативно перенацеливать самолеты на другие объекты, менять задачу в зависимости от тактической обстановки".
> Такая система повышает и скрытность действий авиации - включать бортовую радиолокационную станцию для поиска цели приходится только одному самолету, подчеркнул источник. Комплексы ТКС-2М полностью автоматизированы и надежно защищены от помех, добавил он, отметив, что последнее качество не имеет значения в борьбе с боевиками, не имеющими средств радиоэлектронной борьбы.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

ВВС получат около десятка СУ-34 до конца года



> Воздушно-космические силы (ВКС) России до конца текущего года получат две партии новейших многофункциональных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34.
>        "Двумя партиями ВКС получат до конца года порядка десяти самолётов Су-34", - сказал собеседник агентства. 
>        По его данным, "сейчас в составе Воздушно-комических сил России находятся около 70 бомбардировщиков Су-34".
>        Фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-34 (экспортная модификация - Су-32) составит основу ударной мощи российской фронтовой авиации. Он является достойной сменой всепогодного круглосуточного фронтового бомбардировщика Су-24М. Разработка и серийное производство фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34 является одной из приоритетных программ компании "Сухой".
>        Серийное производство самолета организовано на НАПО холдинга "Сухой". Поставки самолетов осуществляются в рамках заключенного в 2008 года министерством обороны РФ государственного пятилетнего контракта. В марте 2012 года компанией "Сухой" был подписан еще один госконтракт на поставку крупной партии Су-34 Минобороны РФ.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## stream

облёт 27.10.15

----------


## L39aero

А 43 не засветился?

----------


## stream

> А 43 не засветился?


в очереди)))

----------


## L39aero

Это приятно радует!;-) я так понимаю 4 сдавать будут

----------


## stream

> Это приятно радует!;-) я так понимаю 4 сдавать будут


 две...Липецк-2

----------


## L39aero

Эти то туда чего затисались?вроде ж хурба на очереди была!

----------


## KURYER

> Это приятно радует!;-) я так понимаю 4 сдавать будут


ВКС получат ещё три бомбардировщика СУ-34 до конца года



> Три новейших многофункциональных фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34 получит до конца текущего года одна из авиабаз, которая дислоцируются на юге России, сообщили во вторник в силовых структурах региона.
>        "Бомбардировщики поступят на авиабазу в Южном военном округе из Новосибирского авиационного производственного объединения имени Чкалова", - сказал собеседник агентства.
>        "Очередная партия Су-34 поступит в ЮВО в рамках гособоронзаказа 2015 года", - уточнил собеседник агентства.
>        По его данным, "сейчас в составе Воздушно-комических сил России находятся порядка 70 самолётов Су-34"


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Fencer

> Эти то туда чего затисались?вроде ж хурба на очереди была!


Наверное,потому,что в Хурбе модернизированные Су-24М2 летают - могут подождать с перевооружением на Су-34...

----------


## L39aero

Су-24м2 сомнительный аппарат,да и не последних серий борты преобразились в м2,емнип

----------


## stream

28 октября 2015 года ПАО «Компания «Сухой» передало ВКС России очередные два фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34 постройки Новосибирского авиационного завода имени В.П. Чкалова в рамках гособоронзаказа 2015 года. В тот же день оба самолета (имеющие красные бортовые номера "10" и "11", предположительные серийные номера соответственно 06-12 и 06-13) вылетели из Новосибирска к месту своей дислокации в Липецк в состав 4-го Государственного ордена Ленина Краснознамённого центра войсковых испытаний и подготовки персонала Воздушно-космических сил Министерства обороны Российской Федерации имени В. П. Чкалова.
http://bmpd.livejournal.com/1551707.html

----------


## L39aero

а когда это белые рпо у него появились?

----------


## Djoker

Б/н под кабиной затерли, а на киле нет:
http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=5759

----------


## AndyK

> а когда это белые рпо у него появились?


Белыми РПО стали на "баклажанах", да так и остались после возвращения к камуфлированной окраске.

----------


## Fencer

> да и не последних серий борты преобразились в м2,емнип


12-я и 13-я серии....

----------


## Panda-9

> Б/н под кабиной затерли, а на киле нет:
> http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=5759


Да и на фюзеляже не особо старательно - просматривается. Но какая-то "волна" секретности, кажись, пошла.

----------


## L39aero

Да это я знаю прекрасно,47 был с серыми всю жизнь,а тут бамс и белые рпо

----------


## ОБУ

Я так понимаю в этой партии 43,10,11, а 47 была и белой и серой, в сети фото предостаточно

----------


## AndyK

> Да это я знаю прекрасно,47 был с серыми всю жизнь,а тут бамс и белые рпо


Ну так обновили частично (судя по той фотке белые носовой конус и законцовка левого киля)

----------


## L39aero

Интересно почему?!:-) в том то и вопрос!доработки!?или ремонт

----------


## KURYER

Лидер "Ночных волков" бросил вызов бомбардировщику Су-34



> Лидер байкерского клуба "Ночные волки" Александр "Хирург" Залдостанов предложил директору Новосибирского авиационного завода имени Чкалова Сергею Смирнову устроить гонки.
> В ходе своего визита в Новосибирск лидер мотоклуба посетил Новосибирский авиационный завод им. Чкалова, где ознакомился с устройством бомбардировщика Су-34.
> "Посидев за штурвалом бомбардировщика и поинтересовавшись скоростными характеристиками при взлёте, он предложил (Смирнову — ред.) посоревноваться на старте — устроить дуэль мотоцикла и истребителя на взлете", — говорится в сообщении.
> Директор филиала ПАО "Компания "Сухой" "НАЗ им. В.П.Чкалова" принял вызов Залдостанова и предложил организовать дуэль на юбилей завода.

----------


## F74

> Су-24м2 сомнительный аппарат,да и не последних серий борты преобразились в м2,емнип


В 24М2 как раз переоборудовали высокие серии. Если сравнить, например, Хурбу и Шагол- то на Дальнем Востоке машины гораздо новее.

----------


## Fencer

> Хурбу


Изначально Переясловка-2,т.е. 302-й бап...

----------


## Fencer

> то на Дальнем Востоке машины гораздо новее.


12-я и 13-я серии...

----------


## F74

> 12-я и 13-я серии...


Ну да, Шагол, 9 и ниже и одна калека из 13 :), НЯП.

----------


## L39aero

Согласен,302 бап,который потом м2 стали вообще чуть ли не последний полк получивший машины с завода!одно могу сказать 34 это все же значительно лучше,чем м2,как не крути!

----------


## Fencer

> одно могу сказать 34 это все же значительно лучше,чем м2,как не крути!


Согласен.Просто было мое предположение,что Су-34 не поступают в 277-й бап (а/д Хурба) из-за того,что модернизированные Су-24М2 могут еще полетать...

----------


## stream

> Ну да, Шагол, 9 и ниже и одна калека из 13 :), НЯП.


А какой номер в серии у этого калеки, известен?

----------


## F74

> А какой номер в серии у этого калеки, известен?


Бортовой 11, номер разглашать уж не буду. Раньше на Балтиморе был.

Ну и крайние сообщения лучше в перенести в какую-нибудь ветку про Су-24.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

В интервью агентству РИА Новости первый заместитель генерального директора АО "Концерн Радиоэлектронные технологии" (КРЭТ, входит в состав госкорпорации "Ростех") Игорь Насенков, помимо прочего, сообщил, что в Вооруженные силы России будет начата поставка первой партии специальных контейнеров, благодаря которым фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-34 превращается в самолет РЭБ.

И. Насенков зявил, что "Первая партия будет поставлена в ноябре этого года. На законцовках крыльев всех Су-34 установлен базовый комплект многофункционального комплекса РЭБ "Хибины-10В". В этом году Минобороны получит первую партию устанавливаемых под фюзеляжем так называемых контейнеров наращиваемого состава, позволяющих превратить стандартный Су-34 в специализированный самолет радиоэлектронный борьбы, который сможет защитить не только себя, но и обеспечить эффективное радиоэлектронное подавление радиолокационных комплексов и зенитных ракетных систем, самолетов дальнего радиолокационного дозора и так далее, то есть защиту и других самолетов группы.

Таким образом, Су-34 сможет быть не только боевым самолетом, но и специальным самолетом радиоэлектронной борьбы".

РИА Новости

----------


## Fencer

> В интервью агентству РИА Новости первый заместитель генерального директора АО "Концерн Радиоэлектронные технологии" (КРЭТ, входит в состав госкорпорации "Ростех") Игорь Насенков, помимо прочего, сообщил, что в Вооруженные силы России будет начата поставка первой партии специальных контейнеров, благодаря которым фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-34 превращается в самолет РЭБ.


Новейший комплекс радиоэлектронной борьбы для СУ-34 получил название «Хибины» | Информационное агентство «СеверПост.ru»

----------


## melman31

«Сегодня компания „Сухой“ передала ВКС РФ очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, предусмотренную гособоронзаказом 2015 года. Самолеты поднялись в воздух с аэродрома Новосибирского авиационного завода имени В.П. Чкалова и направились к месту своей дислокации», — говорится в сообщении.

----------


## stream

http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=5772

----------


## ОБУ

В партии только 43?

----------


## Djoker

> В партии только 43?


Вот такая информация от Первого канала:




> На авиабазу под Нижним Новгородом прибыло звено модернизированных истребителей Миг-31БМ. Этот самолёт способен одновременно поражать шесть и сопровождать до 10 воздушных целей. Авиаполк в Хабаровском крае принял на вооружение новый истребитель Су-35С. Это единственный боевой самолёт в мире, который способен совершать разворот на 360 градусов в горизонтальной плоскости без потери скорости. *Также к месту дислокации готовятся отправится три новых фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34.*


Воздушно-космические силы России получили новые боевые самолёты - Первый канал

----------


## stream

> В партии только 43?


плюс две Липецк

----------


## ОБУ

Которые уже передавали или в дополнение?

----------


## stream

> Которые уже передавали или в дополнение?


Еще три Су-34 переданы ВКС России - bmpd

----------


## ОБУ

Предположим 12,14

----------


## Avia M

30 ноября, AEX.RU –  Очередной фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-34 передан компанией "Сухой" ВВС России...
http://www.aex.ru/news/2015/11/30/146343/

----------


## Djoker

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Авиационный полк ЮВО под Ростовом завершил перевооружение на Су-34

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## L39aero

Да,тот самый исчезнувший в поставках прошлого года!!!!

----------


## stream

> Да,тот самый исчезнувший в поставках прошлого года!!!!


октябрь 2014, всё по плану

----------


## KURYER

> Иностранные государства фактически "выстроились в очередь" за показавшими свои возможности в Сирии новейшими российскими фронтовыми бомбардировщиками, такими как Су-34, сказал в понедельник замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.
> "Сегодня в войска поступают достаточно современные, не уступающие ни по каким характеристикам западных образцов такие образцы, как Су-34 и Су-35. Это гордость наших Вооруженных сил. Они еще долго будут определять состояние нашей авиации. Вы знаете, что сегодня эти образцы демонстрируют свои боевые возможности, в том числе, в сирийском конфликте. За *ними* уже выстраивается очередь покупателей", — сказал Борисов в эфире телеканала "Россия-24".


Ну, очередь за Су-35 видна и понятна. Вот очередь за Су-34 пока не ясна.

----------


## ZHeN

да нет её и не будет

----------


## L39aero

Синие спины появились

----------


## ZHeN

Су-27СМ3 ?

----------


## L39aero

Неа,34 ранних серий,рпо серые,да ицвет прям 34ки,см3 сероголубой и в сторону серых тонов,а этот  к цвету морской волны!

----------


## ZHeN

а есть ссылка на полное видео ?

----------


## stream

> Ну, очередь за Су-35 видна и понятна. Вот очередь за Су-34 пока не ясна.


На базе, в Лагуате, в ангаре, год 2008,  во всю стену масляной краской Су-34 в полный рост, только дайте)))

----------


## F74

> На базе, в Лагуате, в ангаре, год 2008,  во всю стену масляной краской Су-34 в полный рост, только дайте)))


В итоге 2015 год- вместо Су-34 поставляется Су-30МКА (т.е МКИ), а в Лагуате дорабатываются Су-24МК :).

----------


## L39aero

Новости твц от 9.12.2015 на 22.00,время 27.00

----------


## stream

> В итоге 2015 год- вместо Су-34 поставляется Су-30МКА (т.е МКИ), а в Лагуате дорабатываются Су-24МК :).


А что, была альтернатива?

----------


## F74

> А что, была альтернатива?


Я как-то не вхож в коридоры алжирской власти. :) Но полагаю, что если бы на фоне скандала с МиГ-29 алжирцы потребовали бы не Су-30, а Су-34, то им бы пошли навстречу. ИМХО.

----------


## ZHeN

> Новости твц от 9.12.2015 на 22.00,время 27.00


видимо, уже вырезали: События. "События". Эфир от 09.12.2015 22:00 :: ТВ Центр - Официальный сайт телекомпании время видео сократилось до 29 минут ... :)

----------


## KURYER

> Неа,34 ранних серий,рпо серые,да ицвет прям 34ки,см3 сероголубой и в сторону серых тонов,а этот  к цвету морской волны!


Этот:


Судя по спутниковому фото, он, цвета морской волны, один:

----------


## L39aero

Ага,ротация!

----------


## stream

НАЗ им Чкалова

----------


## KURYER

Губернатор: новосибирский авиазавод выпустит сверх плана два Су-34



> Новосибирский авиационный завод имени Чкалова (входит в холдинг "Сухой") в 2015 году выпустит два боевых самолета Су-34 сверх установленного плана, сообщил журналистам в среду губернатор Новосибирской области Владимир Городецкий.
> "По итогам года наш Чкаловский завод плюсом к плановым показателям выпустит две боевых машины Су-34, которые пойдут в воинские подразделения", — сказал он на пресс-конференции.
> Новосибирский авиационный завод по итогам 2014 года получил грамоту правительства РФ за перевыполненный план по производству военных самолетов. Сверх плана гособоронзаказа было выпущено два фронтовых бомбардировщика. Как ранее сообщал журналистам вице-губернатор Новосибирской области Сергей Семка, в этом году, как и в 2014, в планах Новосибирского авиационного завода выпустить 16 самолетов Су-34. Чиновник отмечал, что операция Воздушно-космических сил России в Сирии вызвала появление новых предложений по заключению экспортных контрактов на поставку боевых Су-34.

----------


## ОБУ

> Сижу в Ульяновске,завтракаю. И вижу по Вестям репортаж: сегодня завод Чкалова передает 4 новых су34 в ВКС. ) Вы там дЕржите на контроле событие?


 https://m.vk.com/nskspotting

----------


## L39aero

Ну точно не в 559 бап!там штат уже полный!тогда куда!и кстати 4 или 2?и вообще,когда 18 то наштамповали?

----------


## Djoker

> и кстати 4 или 2?и вообще,когда 18 то наштамповали?





> Москва, 22 декабря. Сегодня с аэродрома филиала компании «Сухой» — НАЗ им. В.П. Чкалова, взлетела и направилась к месту своей дислокации в одну из авиационных частей ВКС России пара фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34. Таким образом, «Сухой» полностью выполнил гособоронзаказ 2015 г. по этому типу самолетов.
> 
> Сегодня же состоялась передача двух сверхплановых Су-34. Они отправятся к месту дислокации в ближайшее время. Напомним, что в 2014 г. завод также перевыполнил план по производству этого типа боевых машин.


http://www.sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=5780

 

Ещё фото:
Развитие города - Чкаловский завод отправил в войска два новых СУ-34 - Новосибирские новости

----------


## Avia M

> Ну точно не в 559 бап!там штат уже полный!тогда куда!и кстати 4 или 2?и вообще,когда 18 то наштамповали?


Вероятно Липецк в ожидании пары...

----------


## ОБУ

В Липецке эскадрилья будет?

----------


## stream

фото 2014г

----------


## L39aero

Я так понимаю клиент у всех один?;-)

----------


## Fencer

> Я так понимаю клиент у всех один?;-)


Точнее заказчик...  :Smile:

----------


## stream

Первые шесть М2 ушли в Липецк, а затем плавно перекочевали в Переясловку)))

----------


## ОБУ

Так уже было с Балтимором

----------


## stream

> Так уже было с Балтимиром


да, тот самый случай

----------


## Fencer

> Первые шесть М2 ушли в Липецк, а затем плавно перекочевали в Переясловку)))


Ныне они в Хурбе.

----------


## F74

> Первые шесть М2 ушли в Липецк, а затем плавно перекочевали в Переясловку)))


Ага, причем каждый был "яркой индивидуальностью" и постоянно обслуживался бригадой НАПО. В итоге липчане оставили себе 2 серийных образца, а теперь потихоньку используют их как доноры.

----------


## stream

> В итоге липчане оставили себе 2 серийных образца....


Не...они сбагрили все 6, а себе прибрали пару (Переясловка-2) из крайней партии модернизации)))

----------


## F74

> Не...они сбагрили все 6, а себе прибрали пару (Переясловка-2) из крайней партии модернизации)))


Может быть. Они просто говорили, что это более-менее соответствуют большинству 24М2, а пара самолетов каждой модификации фронтовой авиации в ЦБПиПЛС быть должна.

ПС Но конечно, как эти 6 самолетов поставляли- просто песня была ;). Типа, под Новый год самолет снимают с испытаний в Ахтубинске и передают Липецку. Ура-ура, первый самолет 24М2 передан ВВС.

ППС Вообще-то этот оффтоп в тему про Су-24 надо бы перенести.

----------


## stream

из сети, перегон 25.12.2015

----------


## stream

Вести, Новосибирск, 22.12.2015
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdGpE--UnhU

----------


## L39aero

Смею предположить следующие 17 и 18!;-)

----------


## stream

сентябрь 2015

----------


## stream

Директор авиационного завода им. Чкалова Сергей Смирнов о поисках своего места на карте и о том, чем живёт завод накануне 85-летнего юбилея.
Подробности :: Ведомости


_... возобновились разговоры о продаже экспортных бомбардировщиков Су-32 Алжиру. Последние лет восемь велись такие переговоры с этой страной, но с её стороны не предпринимались никакие шаги. А недавно в «Рособоронэкспорт» пришла официальная заявка из Алжира на поставку наших самолётов._

----------


## Djoker



----------


## stream

предварительный старт...

----------


## stream

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## F74

> Директор авиационного завода им. Чкалова Сергей Смирнов о поисках своего места на карте и о том, чем живёт завод накануне 85-летнего юбилея.
> Подробности :: Ведомости
> 
> 
> _... возобновились разговоры о продаже экспортных бомбардировщиков Су-32 Алжиру. Последние лет восемь велись такие переговоры с этой страной, но с её стороны не предпринимались никакие шаги. А недавно в «Рособоронэкспорт» пришла официальная заявка из Алжира на поставку наших самолётов._


Странно, НЯЗ, НАЗ (а также поставщики комплектующих типа "Платана") сейчас вышел на предел возможностей где-то 12-14 машин в год. А тут еще планов громадье- Алжир (они, вроде, вполне довольны Су-30МКА, зачем покупать близкий по характеристикам, но совершенно не унифицированный самолет), Ирак. А ведь сейчас не лихие 90-е, когда на гособоронзаказ можно было положить болт. Что-то все очень радужно, больше похоже на пиар. ИМХО. Если не прав, поправьте.

----------


## KURYER

> зачем покупать близкий по характеристикам, но совершенно не унифицированный самолет), Ирак.


BMPD приводит перевод военного блога, где вполне вероятно есть ответ:



> Все они разделяют мнение о том, что алжирским ВВС необходим возврат к плану модернизации от 2010 года, который предусматривает стандарт 1980-х годов и численность парка в 300 самолетов. А также стандартизацию парка самолетов, в том числе и по производителю.


ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ

----------


## F74

> BMPD приводит перевод военного блога, где вполне вероятно есть ответ:
> 
> ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ


Ну если там написано: ""Согласно данного ресурса, Алжир заказал 12 самолетов Су-32"- то его информированность вызывает сильные сомнения. Контракты такого уровня подписываются с большой помпой. Скорее идет речь о том, что говорит директор НАЗ - заявка в Рособоронэкспорт, а дальше уже вопрос переговоров и т.д. "Целовать -не значит жениться".

----------


## KURYER

Согласен. Тут ещё такой вопрос: Су-32 в том железе в котором его будут продавать инозаказчикам в природе нет. Я так понимаю, что единственный Су-32 в железе это совсем не экспортная версия существующего Су-34. Сколько времени пройдёт.

----------


## F74

> Согласен. Тут ещё такой вопрос: Су-32 в том железе в котором его будут продавать инозаказчикам в природе нет. Я так понимаю, что единственный Су-32 в железе это совсем не экспортная версия существующего Су-34. Сколько времени пройдёт.


Я на другом ресурсе уже писал, что комплектация самолета- по желанию инозаказчика. Захочет, чтобы золотой унитаз поставили- поставят, если влезет :) . А насчет Су-32- как захотят, так и назовут- например, Су-34К или Су-34Э, ну и к всяким Су-32 и т. д. 90-х отношения иметь не будет. Ну и время доработки- вопрос количества потребованных доработок. Например, если просто снять секретное оборудование и сделать французские надписи на индикации и в кабине- один компот, а вот заменить "Платан", БРЭО и т.д. - совсем другой. Опять же время на испытания, доработку документации и т.д.

----------


## stream

РАЗГОВОР О "НАМЕРЕНИЯХ", САМ ДОГОВОР И НЕ ОГОВАРИВАЛСЯ
Су-34МКА

----------


## KURYER

> РАЗГОВОР О "НАМЕРЕНИЯХ", САМ ДОГОВОР И НЕ ОГОВАРИВАЛСЯ
> Су-34МКА


Stream, Су-34МКА-это официально фигурирующее наименование в разговорах о намерениях? 
Спасибо!

----------


## stream

> Stream, Су-34МКА-это официально фигурирующее наименование в разговорах о намерениях? 
> Спасибо!


...да нет конечно, мой прогноз))
Алжирцы, народ въедливый, с кандачка не проскочит, пока дойдёт до подписания договора, Су-34 примет лицо Су-34М...

----------


## F74

> ...да нет конечно, мой прогноз))
> Алжирцы, народ въедливый, с кандачка не проскочит, пока дойдёт до подписания договора, Су-34 примет лицо Су-34М...


Как говорится, будем посмотреть... %)

----------


## stream

> Странно, НЯЗ, НАЗ (а также поставщики комплектующих типа "Платана") сейчас вышел на предел возможностей где-то 12-14 машин в год.


2014-18шт
2015-18шт

----------


## L39aero

Как Вам правильно заметили,ваша инфа про 12-14 штук в год устарела на 2 года!кто вам сказал про неунифицированный су-34?в чем эта неунифицированность заключается!?думается,вы не совсем четко разделяете задачи тех и других и как их выполняют!;-)

----------


## stream

Компания "Сухой" ведёт работы по модернизации фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34 в части совершенствования его бортового оборудования и расширения номенклатуры авиационных средств поражения, сообщил в пятницу, 8 января, источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.
 "Проводимые в настоящее время опытно-конструкторские работы (ОКР) по совершенствованию самолёта Су-34 выполняются в несколько этапов. Первый из них будет завершён в середине 2016 года. Ожидается, что к 2020 году после завершения ОКР по всем этапам будет создан модернизированный вариант самолёта Су-34М", - сказал источник.
Характерной особенностью проводимых ОКР является возможность внедрения их результатов на вновь строящихся серийных самолётах". "Вплоть до 2020 года будут постоянно наращиваться возможности применения бомбардировщиком новых авиационных средств поражения, а также совершенствоваться бортовое оборудование Су-34 в целях дальнейшего повышения боевой эффективности самолета.
В соответствии с подписанными госконтрактами в период до 2020 года должно быть построено 124 самолёта Су-34. "Следующий контракт, скорее всего, будет предусматривать поставку модернизированного варианта фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34М".
Ранее сообщалось, что в настоящее время ведётся разработка целого ряда высокоточных управляемых ракет классов "воздух-воздух" и "воздух-поверхность", которые могут быть применены на Су-34.

----------


## F74

> Как Вам правильно заметили,ваша инфа про 12-14 штук в год устарела на 2 года!кто вам сказал про неунифицированный су-34?в чем эта неунифицированность заключается!?думается,вы не совсем четко разделяете задачи тех и других и как их выполняют!;-)


Я сразу отметил, что это мое ИМХО. Пока наша контора данным типом самолетов не занимается, как-то специально не слежу за точным количеством выпущенных/ремонтируемых самолетов. 
Имелась в виду отсутствие унификации Су-30 и Су-34. А насчет, что и как выполняет Су-30 и Су-34- вполне четко понимаю. :) Удачи.

----------


## stream

не смог удержаться, нравится мне этот кадр

----------


## stream

Воздушно-космические силы | ВКС РФ

303-я смешанная авиационная дивизия (Хурба):

277-й Млавский Краснознаменный бомбардировочный авиационный полк (Хурба): 46 ед. Су-24М (М2), 8 ед. Су-34.

----------


## ZHeN

получается, первые Су-34 на дальнем востоке

----------


## Fencer

> получается, первые Су-34 на дальнем востоке


В вышеприведенной ссылке не все достоверно...

----------


## stream

> 277-й Млавский Краснознаменный бомбардировочный авиационный полк (Хурба): 46 ед. Су-24М (М2), 8 ед. Су-34.


...здесь то всё верно?

----------


## ZHeN

> В вышеприведенной ссылке не все достоверно...


Су-34 нет в Хурбе ?

----------


## Fencer

> ...здесь то всё верно?





> Су-34 нет в Хурбе ?


Поставка Су-34 в 277-й бап (а/д Хурба) пока только в планах...

----------


## L39aero

совершенно верно,там очень много косяков,по поводу численности,да и наименований некоторых подразделений

----------


## APKAH

> В вышеприведенной ссылке не все достоверно...


Это копипаст с известного сайта, расположенного на бельгийском домене. Приведённые данные собраны с различных форумов, в том числе и с нашего. За информацией как я заметил там не особо следят, лишь добавляя комментарии и ссылки на источник СМИ. Информация или очень устарела или не соответствует действительности. Забавляет что у них данные о российских частях в Крыму новые, но всё равно упорно пишут "Украина", соответственно не сложно понять каких взглядов придерживается модератор...
Кстати это сайтик очень своевременно выбили из эфира ддос атаками в канун "вежливой весны", но не так давно он заработал вновь  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Fencer

> Сергей, вернитесь к посту #670
> Шесть машин в Липецке, две уйдут в январе в догонку...СНО, СНК по плану идёт в Хурбу...


Посмотрим,когда они будут в Хурбе...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## stream

> Посмотрим,когда они будут в Хурбе...


как летать научат))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## stream

Морозовск, зима 2015

----------


## Djoker

Репортаж от НТВ:
http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/1597442/

----------


## KURYER

ВКС России получили на вооружение еще два бомбардировщика Су-34



> Два фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34 поступят в пятницу в Липецкий авиационный центре ВКС России, сообщили в силовых структурах региона.
> "Во второй половине дня мы ожидаем прилет в наш Центр в рамках гособоронзаказа еще двух ударных самолетов Су-34. Фронтовые бомбардировщики уже вылетели из Новосибирска", - сказал собеседник.
> По его словам, приемка самолетов от промышленности состоялась накануне на Новосибирском авиационного заводе, входящем в холдинг "Сухой".


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## stream

29.01.16, перегон в Липецк 17, 18 красный

----------


## L39aero

Смею предположить еще 4 пойдут туда же!

----------


## stream

ТАСС: Общество - Новый Су-34 Липецкого авиацентра будет носить имя погибшего в Сирии Олега Пешкова

----------


## ОБУ

> Смею предположить еще 4 пойдут туда же!


А предсерийный 02,04,05 не считаются?

----------


## KURYER

Летчики оперативно-тактической авиации ЮВО отработали дозаправку в воздухе в сложных метеоусловиях



> В Южном военном округе (ЮВО) экипажи новейших истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 авиационного полка, дислоцированного в Ростовской области, успешно провели дозаправку в воздухе от самолетов топливозаправщиков Ил-78.
>        Всего к отработке сложного элемента было привлечено около 10 летных экипажей. Дозаправка в воздухе проводилась как днем, так и ночью, одиночно и в составе пары. 
>        "Экипажи топливозаправщиков Ил-78 отработали подъем в воздух с максимальной взлетной массой около 200 тонн, выполнив во время полета передачу не менее 10 тонн каждому из самолетов оперативно-тактической авиации", - отметили в пресс-службе.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## stream

> А предсерийный 02,04,05 не считаются?


в Липецке 02, 04, 09(экс 05)

----------


## ОБУ

09 перекрашенный 05 или у строевых отжали?

----------


## stream

> 09 перекрашенный 05 или у строевых отжали?


перекрашенный

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## KURYER

Россия планирует организовать отдельную экспозицию под Су-32 на авиашоу в Сингапуре (16-21 февраля):


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## lithium

> 


 Летчик, говоря про "замерзающую гидросистему", тонко издевается над глупым журналистом.  :Smile:

----------


## lithium

Общее впечатление от выпуска про Су-34, совпадает со впечатлением от других выпусков «Военной приемки» - интересный видеоряд в спровождении дурацкой болтовни. 
Внимание привлекло следующее:
1.	В эпизоде про Х-31ПД/АД информация намерено искажена. В реальности Х-31АД и ПД – экспортные изделия с упрощенными ГСН и БЧ. Для Су-34 ВКС РФ разработана универсальная Х-31ПМ, сочетающая функции ПРР и ПКР и имеющая 3 варианта боевого оснащения. В  докуменатции ТРВ это изделие называется «основным ракетным оружием авиационной системы 10В». 
2.	НУРСы были разработаны в далеком прошлом для летательных аппаратов со слабым БРЭО. БРЭО  Су-34, несмотря на моральное устаревание, значительно превосходит оборудование всех машин предыдущего поколения и делает НУРСы ненужными. В связи с этим не понятно, почему уже несколько лет для СМИ упорно проводятся демонстрации использования абсолютно не уместных на Су-34 НУРСов?

----------


## L39aero

Ну во-первых НУРСы вопреки распрастраненному мнению все же эффективны и интенсивно используются,и экипажи должны уметь их применять!тем более,построение маневров на применение тяжелых нур и блоков не отличается,а применение тяжелых оправданно и иногда эффективнее каб!моральное устаревание БРЭО су-34??это вы о чем?относительно чего оно устарело?

----------


## KURYER

Первые фото стенда Су-32 в Сингапуре:


Надеюсь будут ещё!

----------


## lithium

> Ну во-первых НУРСы вопреки распрастраненному мнению все же эффективны


Было бы любопытно увидеть конкретные примеры. 



> и интенсивно используются,


Уважаемый коллега, говоря об интенсивности, Вы безусловно правы. Однако, я дополню Вашу реплику тем, что НУРСы интенсивно используются только старыми Су-25, которые и создавались как машины - носители НУРС.   В текущее время благодаря прогрессу электроники даже Су-25 получили возможность точного бомбометания с горизонтального полета.   В Сирии главное оружие модернизированных Грачей - ОФАБ-250-270.



> а применение тяжелых оправданно и иногда эффективнее каб!


В каких случаях? 



> моральное устаревание БРЭО су-34??это вы о чем?


Когда Су-34 забумывался в конце 80-х, то планировалось, что он поступит в войска в первой половине 90-х. И проектирование БРЭО этого самолета началось     в 80е с расчетом на то, что что бы сделать все оборудование серийным до 1995 года.  Но из-за известных событий  работы шли не ритмично и затянулись. В итоге самолет опоздал на 20 лет. Проиллюстрирую это примером из личного опыта работы над Х-31ПМ. ТЗ на нее было выдано в 1990 году, новая многофакторная БЧ была готова еще в 1991, а принятие на вооружение произошло только в конце 2011 после завершения ГИ удачными пусками во Владимировке. При этом организация серийного выпуска с 2012 года стала возможной только благодаря выделению серьезных денег в рамках исполнения ГПВ-2020. ПМ - большой шаг вперед по сравнению с базовыми Х-31, но чего -либо сверхъестественного в ней нет, а разработка затянулась почти на четверть века лишь из-за хаоса в стране. ПМ была почти готова еще в 2006 году и при нормальном финансировании ее можно было принять на вооружение уже в 2007, но отсутствовало должное финансирование. В итоге изделие начало устаревать еще до принятия на вооружение. 



> относительно чего оно устарело?


Относительно Су-35.
Уточню, что слова об устаревании прежде всего касаются габаритов и массы, а не функционала.

----------


## lithium

> Первые фото стенда Су-32 в Сингапуре:


Да, Су-34/32 - отличный экспортный товар. Искренне желаю, чтобы на его удалось получить иностранные заказы.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я, наверное, что-то пропустил. Почему он опять стал Су-32? Или это экспортное обозначение? Когда-то он демонстрировался по названием SU-32FN.

----------


## lithium

> Или это экспортное обозначение?


Да, экспортное обозначение.

----------


## ОБУ

Думаю продавать нужно, заодно в процессе испытаний можно свои апгрейдить

----------


## ZHeN

да кто ж его купит :)

----------


## lithium

Уважаемый ZHeN, окуда сомнения насчет спроса?
Кстати, есть предварительная информация, что "Утенком" интересуется Алжир.
http://www.i-mash.ru/news/nov_otrasl...iju-su-34.html
http://bmpd.livejournal.com/1665131.html

----------


## Fencer

В ВВО планируется поступление первой партии Су-34 в 2016 году | РИА Новости

Похоже речь идет про 277-й бап на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба)...

----------


## ОБУ

Сначала обещали для жителей Челябинска более "тихие" самолеты, потом Монче, теперь на восток собрались

----------


## ZHeN

> Уважаемый ZHeN, окуда сомнения насчет спроса?


да, есть ... у меня есть определённая позиция в холиваре Су-30МК против Су-34 - оттуда и сомнения в спросе на Су-34. а Су-30 продолжает своё триумфальное экспортное шествие

----------


## lithium

> да, есть ... у меня есть определённая позиция в холиваре Су-30МК против Су-34 -


 Понимаю   Вашу мысль и поддерживаю. 
Однако,   между Су-30МК и Су-34 холивара быть не может, т.к. 34 – это  материализация безумия, а 30МК – рационально спроектированный многоцелевой самолет. В связи с этим, я  написал выше, что 34 – отличный ЭКСПОРТНЫЙ товар. 
Но если раньше с продажей этого "отличного товара" были объективные трудности, т.к. единственным единственным достоинством «Утенка» является оригинальный внешний вид, то сейчас  есть надежда, что страны третьего мира клюнут на рекламу, сделанную  в Сирии и забудут про  бессмысленное увеличения массы и миделя машины.

----------


## ZHeN

в странах третьего мира не дебилы закупкой вооружений занимаются - они знают чего хотят и предпочитают до конца разобраться в предмете, прежде чем сделать тот или иной выбор. алжир, кстати, - отличный пример. у них были Су-24МК, Су-24МК2, затем Су-24МК с гефестом, Су-30МКА, запросы информации о Су-34(-32ФН) постоянные на протяжении уже 8 лет. явно люди любят сначала разобраться в предмете, прежде чем сделать выбор.

----------


## lithium

> в странах третьего мира не дебилы закупкой вооружений занимаются


Теоретически -да. Но если лоббисты Утенка убедили наших заказчиков в том, что главное в ударном самолете - сварной (чугунный) санбачок, то почему бы не сделать это с предствителями третьего мира? :Smile: 
Хочется, что бы жизнеспособные  машины (30,35) шли в ВКС РФ, а "неимеющиеаналогов" (34) - исключительно на экспорт.
Идеальный вариант - продать не только   "Утят", собранных специально для экспорта, но и те, которые поступили в части :Smile:

----------


## ZHeN

> Теоретически -да. Но если лоббисты Утенка убедили наших заказчиков в том, что главное в ударном самолете - сварной (чугунный) санбачок, то почему бы не сделать это с предствителями третьего мира?
> Хочется, что бы жизнеспособные  машины (30,35) шли в ВКС РФ, а "неимеющиеаналогов" (34) - исключительно на экспорт.
> Идеальный вариант - продать не только   "Утят", собранных специально для экспорта, но и те, которые поступили в части


агрессивненько :) на некоторых форумах вас бы за такое заклевали :) меня и за меньшее забанили однажды :)

не, я думаю, что решение нашего МО о закупке Су-34 носило скорей экономико-политический характер, нежели технический. думаю, прекрасно у нас все всё понимают про эти броневанны и санбачки с микроволновками. просто надо было НАПО как-то штаны поддержать. а то 15 лет разработок коту под хвост ... и предприятию совсем бы худо было

----------


## lithium

> не, я думаю, что решение нашего МО о закупке Су-34 носило скорей экономико-политический характер


Не знаю, право. Какие могут быть экономические причины на закупку изделия с необоснованно завышенной ценой? Только откат. 
Что касается поддержки фирмы   "Су" путем финасирования работ  по сортироносцу, то это не убедительно. У "Сухого" параллельно с Су-34 велись другие, по-настоящему нужные и интересные разработки, которые можно было финансировать вместо  "Утенка".

----------


## ZHeN

> Что касается поддержки фирмы   "Су" путем финасирования работ  по сортироносцу, то это не убедительно. У "Сухого" параллельно с Су-34 велись другие, по-настоящему нужные и интересные разработки, которые можно было финансировать вместо  "Утенка".


не Су, а конкретно НАПО - ведь там же впервые переоборудовали Су-27УБ в Т-10В-1, ну и в целом их это тема была

----------


## lithium

> конкретно НАПО


При правильной организации дела новосибирский завод можно было бы загрузить сборкой и других модификаций Су-27.

----------


## Avia M

> Не знаю, право. Какие могут быть экономические причины на закупку изделия с необоснованно завышенной ценой? Только откат. 
> Что касается поддержки фирмы   "Су" путем финасирования работ  по сортироносцу, то это не убедительно. У "Сухого" параллельно с Су-34 велись другие, по-настоящему нужные и интересные разработки, которые можно было финансировать вместо  "Утенка".


Предлагаю тему о "сортирах" перенести в курилку...

----------


## APKAH

> не Су, а конкретно НАПО - ведь там же впервые переоборудовали Су-27УБ в Т-10В-1, ну и в целом их это тема была


Не верно, первый прототип Т10В-1 изготовлен в Москве на опытном производстве ОКБ Сухого в 1989 году из серийного Су-27УБ (96310412050), первый полёт в апреле 1990 г. А вот уже 10В-2 изготовили действительно на НАПО и поднимали его только в декабре 1993 г.




> При правильной организации дела новосибирский завод можно было бы загрузить сборкой и других модификаций Су-27.


Интересно каких модификаций и о каком периоде времени вообще идёт речь?  :Confused:

----------


## stream

> При правильной организации дела новосибирский завод можно было бы загрузить сборкой и других модификаций Су-27.


Вот не надо со стороны лезть с советами, как организовывать производство самолётов

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> на закупку изделия с необоснованно завышенной ценой? Только откат.


Вы зачем это здесь пишите? Пишите в прокуратуру...

----------


## L39aero

Вы видимо слабо представляете концепцию применения ФБА ,и как героически ваш 30Мк работает по земле!34 как раз нужный борт,а 30 дыркозатычка,пока нет возможности по-настоящему массового производства 35 ки!вы еще скажите что у 34 номенклатура та же!30 это истребитель-бомбардировщик,со всеми вытекающими,не самый истребитель и не самый бомбардировщик,хотя в общем хороший самолет,а 34 как хорошая платформа для развития,особенно в специфических бомбардировочных задачах!
а иностранные ребята как раз пытаются купить в одном все сразу,понимая позже что отдельные брать лучше!

----------


## Stranger

> Вы видимо слабо представляете концепцию применения ФБА , и как героически ваш 30Мк работает по земле! 34 как раз нужный борт, а 30 дыркозатычка, пока нет возможности по-настоящему массового производства 35 ки!


- Почему у Су-34 "нет аналогов мире"? Почему весь остальной авиационный мир выпускает многоцелевые "дыркозатычки"?

----------


## L39aero

Европа,пока еще юзает торнадо!да и ф-15е американцы!а заменить нечем!!

----------


## lithium

> Интересно каких модификаций и о каком периоде времени вообще идёт речь?


Странный вопрос. Если речь про Су-34, значит период времени известен. А модификации Су-27 - это 30 и 35 (что очевидно).

----------


## lithium

> Вот не надо со стороны лезть с советами, как организовывать производство самолётов


А то что?



> Вы зачем это здесь пишите? Пишите в прокуратуру...


Торагой друг, Ви таки думаете, что ни кто ничего не знает?

----------


## Avia M

> Почему весь остальной авиационный мир выпускает многоцелевые "дыркозатычки"?


Понятно почему. Отсутствие возможностей, средств, разнообразия угроз, и малая контролируемая территория...

----------


## ZHeN

весь мир мечтает о сортировозах с броневаннами ... как у нас ..
и не могут себе этого позволить... "дебилы бл**"

----------


## Nazar

> - Почему у Су-34 "нет аналогов мире"? Почему весь остальной авиационный мир выпускает многоцелевые "дыркозатычки"?


Чем вам F-15E и его еврейский вариант F-15I не аналоги Су-34? Оба сугубо ударные самолеты? Далее, что такое весь остальной мир? Не пытались вопросом задаться, а этому вашему "всему остальному миру", такой самолет необходим?
Китайцы сейчас пытаются аналог Су-34 создать с такой-же концепцией, а кому он еще надо, Литве, Латвии, Уганде?

----------


## lithium

> Вы видимо слабо представляете концепцию применения ФБА ,


Уважаемый L39aero, почему Вы так решили? 



> и как героически ваш 30Мк работает по земле!


И чем его работа по земле отличается от  других современных тактических самолетов? 



> 34 как раз нужный борт,а 30 дыркозатычка,


Почему? 



> пока нет возможности по-настоящему массового производства 35 ки!


 С чем это связано?



> вы еще скажите что у 34 номенклатура та же!


А что, разве другая? 



> 30 это истребитель-бомбардировщик,со всеми вытекающими,


И что из него может вытекать? Керосин или АМГ-10 или и то и другое? 



> а 34 как хорошая платформа для развития,особенно в специфических бомбардировочных задачах!


Что  такое специфические бомбардировочные задачи?



> а иностранные ребята как раз пытаются купить в одном все сразу,понимая позже что отдельные брать лучше!


Если на  него будут иностранные заказы  – это прекрасно. Я уже писал об этом. Все мои вопросы связаны с уместностью «Утенка» в ВКС РФ.

П.С. Уважаемый L39aero, Вы так не рассказали, в каких случаях НУРСы эфффективнее КАБов.

----------


## lithium

> весь мир мечтает о сортировозах


Кстати, этот стимпанковский санбачек заимствован с Ту-22.

----------


## lithium

> Понятно почему. Отсутствие возможностей, средств, разнообразия угроз, и малая контролируемая территория...


Это у кого? У США?

----------


## lithium

> Чем вам F-15E и его еврейский вариант F-15I не аналоги Су-34?


Боевой нагрузкой и летно-техническим характеристиками.




> Китайцы сейчас пытаются аналог Су-34 создать с такой-же концепцией


Прошу пруфлинк.

----------


## Avia M

> Это у кого? У США?


У "всего остального авиационного мира"(орфография автора).
P.S. Развитие темы скатывается к уровню "песочницы". Полагаю без обид.

----------


## L39aero

А еще мне нравится ваш подход!т.е. Вы себе какие-то звездные войны представляете,мол 34 только ур и каб поражает удаленные цели,и уходит!только вот реалии войны таковы что вам прийдется лезть под зонтик пво,вам прийдется минимизировать время применения аб,что уже противоречит работе управляемого вооружения,и именно поэтому вам прийдется провозить пятую точку над целью,а я как летчик,хотел бы чтобы она у меня была прикрыта хотя бы не дюралькой,вон на су-25 ребята не парятся!ну и про вашу туалетную тематику,вывод из под удара и дежурство в воздухе никто не отменял,а вот встать иногда и уж тем более справить нужду это приятная мелочь!кстати ваш любимый су-30см еще с индусов обзавелся и бортпайком и санбачком!так что тут ваш су-30 тоже сортировозец!

----------


## L39aero

По поводу номенклатуры и количества,вы по ходу совсем не але,ибо должны хотя бы подвешиваемые веса знать прежде чем утверждать обратное!

----------


## Nazar

> Боевой нагрузкой и летно-техническим характеристиками.


Расскажите мне про пропасть между боевой нагрузкой и летно-техническим характеристиками этих самолетов...Очень интересно...
Старая песня заводится... :Biggrin: 

По поводу китайцев, я мог-бы конечно вас в Гугль отправить, но раз вы сами не в состоянии информацию элементарную найти...

https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B...BB%D0%BE%D0%B3
Фото думаю фейковое...

----------


## ZHeN

о, а расскажите нам о крылатых ракетах на Су-34 !

дайте угадаю ...
Оникс ? Москит ? 


а ... не... Х-101 ! точно ! со спецБЧ !

----------


## lithium

> Ок,при ударе по БВПП работа нурсами тяжелыми дает больший эффект накрытия,


Почему выбор делается между КАБ и НУРС, если против БВПП должны применяться РБК-500 с БетАБ?



> самолеты на стоянках и позиции опять же поражаются значительно легче!


РБК в различном снаряжении сделает это лучше



> тем более,хотелось бы посмотреть,как вы прицеливание и цу для каба с применением на пмв будете выполнять!


Уважаемый L39aero, ЗРК С-75, которые можно было обойти на ПМВ ушли в историю и вместе с ними утратила актуальность работа на ПМВ.
Кроме того, для работы НУРСами нужен запас высоты, так что взаимосвязь между НУРС и ПМВ установлена ошибочно.

----------


## KURYER

> Почему выбор делается между КАБ и НУРС, если против БВПП должны применяться РБК-500. РБК в различном снаряжении сделает это лучше


Приятно, что на форуме есть источник, который участвовал в испытаниях и готов делиться их результатами.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## L39aero

С-75 до сих пор на вооружении стоят,да и ус хок никуда не делись,и у пэтриота у земли зона обнаружения хромает,так что тут вы не правы!

----------


## ZHeN

> Однако,   между Су-30МК и Су-34 холивара быть не может


теперь понятно, почему вы заблуждались ?  :Wink:

----------


## lithium

> т.е. Вы себе какие-то звездные войны представляете,мол 34 только ур и каб поражает удаленные цели,и уходит!


 Для  каждой задачи, стоящей перед  авиацией,  разработаны соответствующие средства поражения и тактические приемы. Поэтому  при всём уважении к Вам, я не могу понять, почему Вы называете это  «звездными войнами». 



> только вот реалии войны таковы что вам прийдется лезть под зонтик пво,


А для чего тогда 21 год проектировали Х-31ПМ? 



> а я как летчик,хотел бы чтобы она у меня была прикрыта хотя бы не дюралькой,


Вы хотите атаковать врага на L-39?



> кстати ваш любимый су-30см еще с индусов обзавелся и бортпайком и санбачком!так что тут ваш су-30 тоже сортировозец!


Если есть экипаж, значит есть и физиологические потребности. Необходимость их обеспечения очевидна! Возражения  вызывает способ реализации этого обеспечения  на Су-34.



> По поводу номенклатуры и количества,вы по ходу совсем не але,ибо должны хотя бы подвешиваемые веса знать прежде чем утверждать обратное!


И  какие там «подвешиваемые веса»? Просветите пожалуйста. И будет круто, если Вы дадите ссылку на ГОСТ, дающий определение упомянутого Вами термина.

----------


## Panda-9

Господа, вы заметили, что Lithium активнее всего интересуется именно вооружением и особенностями его применения? При этом косвенно признает себя человеком "со стороны". Может, лучше воздержаться от провоцируемых дискуссий с ответами на искомые им вопросы? От греха...

----------


## lithium

> Приятно, что на форуме есть источник, который участвовал в испытаниях и готов делиться их результатами.


И какие результаты Вас интересуют?

----------


## lithium

> При этом косвенно признает себя человеком "со стороны".


На основании чего Вы сделали такой вывод?

----------


## L39aero

Ну на личности переходить не будем,L-39 мне дорогу в небо дал!я рад что вы участовали в разработке х-31 пм,но есть много сюрпризов в системах пво,никогда нельзя быть уверенным что выбили все до конца!а вот по поводу реализации су-34,встать и пописать(Господи как вас это заводит то)я только за!госты эт к инженерам-конструкторам!

----------


## Panda-9

> На основании чего Вы сделали такой вывод?


В одном из Ваших ответов это было сказано прямым текстом. Ищите. Косвенных же признаков очень много. Психологию я знаю профессионально (так вышло), поэтому для меня многое прозрачно.

----------


## lithium

> Специфические задачи это например применение кр,большого количества абсп в залпе и т.д.!


Не пойму, о чем Вы. 



> ну про вытекание,это то что он как бы не су-35 в плане истребителя,и как бы не су-34 в плане бомбардировщика!


По поводу превосходства Су-35 над 30 в режиме воздух-воздух Вы безусловно правы. Это факт.  Но   факты, свидетельствующие, что при работе по земле 34 превосходит 30 и 35 отсутствуют. 



> ну и ресурсики там


... Вы  хотите сказать, что 34 превосходит 30 и 35 по количеству взлет-посадок и летных часов? 



> в общем что не говорите,а парк разделенный эффективнее!


Если этот парк состоит из 30,35 как многоцелевых  и Ту-22М3 как чисто ударного, то да.

----------


## lithium

> В одном из Ваших ответов это было сказано прямым текстом. Ищите.


Не буду. 
Во-первых, я такого не писал, а во-вторых  тезис обосновывает тот, кто его выдвигает.     


> Психологию я знаю профессионально (так вышло), поэтому для меня многое прозрачно.


Я Вам не верю.  Дайте скан Вашего диплома о профессиональном образовании и скан   Вашего паспорта.

----------


## Nazar

> На основании чего Вы сделали такой вывод?


 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 
например я, на основе шведского IP-адреса...

----------


## Nazar

> Не буду. 
> 
> Я Вам не верю.  Дайте скан Вашего диплома о профессиональном образовании и скан   Вашего паспорта.


И номер банковской карты...

----------


## Panda-9

> Во-первых, я такого не писал, а во-вторых  тезис обосновывает тот, кто его выдвигает.


И это еще одно косвенное подтверждение.

----------


## ZHeN

это самый подозревающий авиафорум из тех, что я знаю :)

----------


## Panda-9

> это самый подозревающий авиафорум из тех, что я знаю :)


Не догадываетесь, почему?

----------


## ZHeN

> Не догадываетесь, почему?


нет ! почему ?

----------


## skynomad

Потому, что здесь иное соотношение между интернет-ихспердами и " скромными реальными эксплуатантами". Так исторически сложилось :Smile:

----------


## ZHeN

все равно ничерта не понятно :)

----------


## L39aero

Да что тут понимать мы технику эксплуатируем и понимаем с полуслова,а не бегаем дайте нам линк,докажите!авиация мир тесный

----------


## skynomad

Не переживайте, так и должно быть. Иначе вы бы не задали своего вопроса

----------


## TapAc

> - Почему у Су-34 "нет аналогов мире"? Почему весь остальной авиационный мир выпускает многоцелевые "дыркозатычки"?


В "остальном авиационном мире" (за исключением США) отсутствует штурмовая авиация как класс и что?
В "остальном авиационном мире" (за исключением США) отсутствует стратегическая авиация и что?
В "остальном авиационном мире" отсутствует класс тяжелых вертолетов (размерности Ми-26) и что?
В "остальном авиационном мире" отсутствует класс высотных перехватчиков (типа МиГ-31) и что?
В "остальном авиационном мире" (за исключением США) отсутствует класс тяжелых транспортных самолетов (типа Ан-124) и что?
и т.п.
Давайте всё заменим на один тип л/а! И пускай он выполняет весь спектр боевых задач от разведки до нанесения ядерных ударов в глубоком тылу противника!
И забудем про опыт прошлых десятилетий многочисленных войн.
Господа! Что Вы ведетесь на реплики выше обозначенных двух "специалистов" (которые ставят друг другу лайки)? Ну ведь чуть ли не открытым текстом, один из этих ....... (правила форума не позволяют вставить нужное слово), выуживает необходимую информацию, попутно утверждая, что он, что-то там создавал..

----------


## lithium

> С-75 до сих пор на вооружении стоят,


Возможно, на Кубе они и стоят вместе с Т-34, но факта появления новых ЗРК с возможностью обнаружения и поражения целей на ПМВ это не отменяет. 



> и у пэтриота у земли зона обнаружения хромает,так что тут вы не правы!


У «Пэтриота» много модификаций. Какую из  них Вы имеете в виду? Кроме того, «Пэтриот» не единственный современный ЗРК. 



> рбк неуправляемый абсп,а соответственно сами доказываете что каб не основной калибр!


  Совершенствование  РБК так же идет по пути внедрения коррекции – пример такого подхода ПБК-500У. 



> ну и зачем тогда нур бетонобойные??


Практически они не нужны. Я об это и пишу. 



> или на рбк свет клином сошелся?


Учитывая эффективность этого оружия, можно сказать и так. 



> Ну на личности переходить не будем,L-39 мне дорогу в небо дал!


Это  здорово. Пишу   искренне, без всякой иронии.   Если  я правильно Вас понимаю, то в Вы летали и на других машинах. Если не секрет, то на каких? 



> я рад что вы участовали в разработке х-31 пм,но есть много сюрпризов в системах пво, никогда нельзя быть уверенным что выбили все до конца!


Да, но Х-31 – это как раз то средство, которое и должно выбивать ПВО.  
Я веду речь о том, что сейчас ЗРК сейчас эффективны, а самолеты и экипажи дороги, и рисковать самолетом нельзя.  И там, где есть сильная ПВО, ее неизбежно придется нейтрализовывать ракетами. 
Т.е. на современном этапе сначала   устанавливается господство в воздухе, а затем авиация   работает с удобных   высот. 



> а вот по поводу реализации су-34,встать и пописать(Господи как вас это заводит то)я только за!


Уважаемый L39aero, я веду речь про то, что все отходы должны собираться в одноразовые полимерные емкости, которые потом выбрасываются. 



> госты эт к инженерам-конструкторам!


Поэтому я и спросил про ГОСТ. Я в своей практике такого термина не встречал. Массы изделий видел, а вот «подвешиваемых весов» нет. Может я был невнимателен?



> В общем я ваш лейб-мотив понял!мыслить в разряде применения авиации не ваше!делайте дальше хорошие АСП


Нет, не поняли. Я хочу донести до аудитории мысль, что самолеты нужно беречь. В противном случае будут неприемлимые потери.

----------


## Avia M

> Нет, не поняли. Я хочу донести до аудитории мысль, что самолеты нужно беречь. В противном случае будут неприемлимые потери.


По моему уважаемый lithium, Вы не в ту сторону "несёте"  :Smile: ... Последователей маловато.




 Опыт ведения боевых действий российскими Воздушно-космическими силами в Сирии будет учтен при разработке новейших проектов боевых самолетов и модернизации существующих машин... "Сухой": Опыт войны в Сирии поможет улучшить боевые самолеты - AEX.RU

----------


## BAE

> Я хочу донести до аудитории мысль, что самолеты нужно беречь. В противном случае будут неприемлимые потери.


Аудитория не знает, как и благодарить Вас за эту ценную и безусловно глубокую мысль! 

Но одновременно почему-то возникает желание взглянуть и на Ваш документ об образовании (исключительно по Вашему примеру, Вы же вот позволили себе потребовать подобное у оппонента?  :Cool: ). 
Просто чтобы знать, где же это выращивают таких замечательных специалистов-экспертов?

----------


## Stranger

> Цитата  от Stranger
> Почему весь остальной авиационный мир выпускает многоцелевые "дыркозатычки"?
> 
> Понятно почему. Отсутствие возможностей, средств, разнообразия угроз, и малая контролируемая территория...


- У американцев? Поэтому после F-111 они ничего подобного не делают в этом классе?

----------


## lithium

> Аудитория не знает, как и благодарить Вас за эту ценную и безусловно  мысль!


Уважаемый BAE, мои слова были адресованы, прежде всего, к коллеге L39aero.

----------


## lithium

> это самый подозревающий авиафорум из тех, что я знаю :)


Panda-9  компетентен в авиации настолько же, на сколько и в психологии.  То есть, одинаково не компетентен  в обеих упомянутых им областях. А если человеку нечего сказать, но, несмотря на это хочется казаться значительным, он привлекает внимание так как может. В данном случае фантазии хватило на только на то, что бы высказать подозрения.

----------


## OKA

> В "остальном авиационном мире" (за исключением США) отсутствует штурмовая авиация как класс и что?
> В "остальном авиационном мире" (за исключением США) отсутствует стратегическая авиация и что?
> В "остальном авиационном мире" отсутствует класс тяжелых вертолетов (размерности Ми-26) и что?
> В "остальном авиационном мире" отсутствует класс высотных перехватчиков (типа МиГ-31) и что?
> В "остальном авиационном мире" (за исключением США) отсутствует класс тяжелых транспортных самолетов (типа Ан-124) и что?
> и т.п.
> Давайте всё заменим на один тип л/а! И пускай он выполняет весь спектр боевых задач от разведки до нанесения ядерных ударов в глубоком тылу противника!
> И забудем про опыт прошлых десятилетий многочисленных войн.
> Господа! Что Вы ведетесь на реплики выше обозначенных двух "специалистов" (которые ставят друг другу лайки)? Ну ведь чуть ли не открытым текстом, один из этих ....... (правила форума не позволяют вставить нужное слово), выуживает необходимую информацию, попутно утверждая, что он, что-то там создавал..


Напомнило : Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

))

----------


## Nazar

> мои слова были адресованы, прежде всего, к коллеге L39aero.


А мне вот тоже показалось, что они были адресованы всей аудитории...Или вы шепотом, с одним коллегой, поделились своей идеей просвещения всех остальных умов?



> Я хочу донести до аудитории мысль, что самолеты нужно беречь. В противном случае будут неприемлимые потери.

----------


## lithium

> Расскажите мне про пропасть между боевой нагрузкой и летно-техническим характеристиками этих самолетов...Очень интересно...


А Вы не знает массу нагрузки и ЛТХ F-15E и SE?



> По поводу китайцев, я мог-бы конечно вас в Гугль отправить, но раз вы сами не в состоянии информацию элементарную найти...


Уважаемый Nazar, когда Вы защищали диплом, то членов комиссии, задававших Вам вопросы, Вы посылали в библиотеку. Я прав?




> А мне вот тоже показалось, что они были адресованы всей аудитории...Или вы шепотом, с одним коллегой, поделились своей идеей просвещения всех остальных умов?


В виду того, что разговор  об устаревании НУРС    велся мною с уважаемым  L39aero открыто, а не в личной переписке, значит, написанное мною доступно всем интересующимся.  А персонально обращаясь   L39aero, я сказал ему, что «лейб мотив» (наверно он имел в виду слово лейтмотив) он не понял. 
Об «идеях просвещения» речи не шло.

----------


## Stranger

> Чем вам F-15E и его еврейский вариант F-15I не аналоги Су-34? Оба сугубо ударные самолеты?


- Аналогом F-15E/I в России является Су-30СМ, разумеется, но не Су-34. Поэтому разработка и производство Су-34 - просто неоправдана, если есть Су-30СМ, который как и F-15E/I гораздо лучше способен выполнять как функции ударника, так и функции истребителя завоевания превосходства в воздухе. Во всём мире сегодня производятся только многоцелевые самолёты и никаких узкоспециализированных. 



> Далее, что такое весь остальной мир? Не пытались вопросом задаться, а этому вашему "всему остальному миру", такой самолет необходим?


- Остальной мир это: J-10, J-16, J-20, J-31, Рафаль, Еврофайтер, Грипен, F-16, F-15E, F-18E/F, F-22, F-35.  Вряд ли у "всего остального мира" задачи для многоцелевых самолётов более узкие, чем у ВВС РФ.



> Китайцы сейчас пытаются аналог Су-34 создать с такой-же концепцией


- Они давно могли бы склепать нечто подобное, но вот сделали уже два протитипа многоцелевых стелс-самолётов, а фронтовой бомбардировщик по лекалам прошлого века что-то создавать не торопятся. Видимо, за ненадобностью на современном ТВД.

----------


## Stranger

> В "остальном авиационном мире" (за исключением США) отсутствует штурмовая авиация как класс и что?


- Беднягам-европейцам приходится обходиться многоцелевыми самолётами в роли ударников.



> В "остальном авиационном мире" (за исключением США) отсутствует стратегическая авиация и что?


- Стратегическая авиация - прерогатива сверхдержав (настоящих, бывших и будущих).



> В "остальном авиационном мире" отсутствует класс тяжелых вертолетов (размерности Ми-26) и что?


- Приходится покупать либо у России Ми-26, либо у США CH-47 Chinook:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing...s_.28CH-47F.29 
В "остальном авиационном мире" отсутствует класс высотных перехватчиков (типа МиГ-31) и что?



> В "остальном авиационном мире" (за исключением США) отсутствует класс тяжелых транспортных самолетов (типа Ан-124) и что?


- Покупают - C-17, A-400, используют транспортные широкофюзеляжные Боинги, Эрбасы. 



> Давайте всё заменим на один тип л/а! И пускай он выполняет весь спектр боевых задач от разведки до нанесения ядерных ударов в глубоком тылу противника!


- Можно без нелепого утрирования?



> И забудем про опыт прошлых десятилетий многочисленных войн.


- Где, в течение "десятилетий многочисленных войн" применялся Су-24?? Чтобы сегодня, когда американцы не желают воспроизводить F-111 (отлично себя зарекомендовавший у них), у России вдруг возникла потребность в Су-34,* при наличии Су-30СМ и Су-35?*

----------


## Nazar

> А Вы не знает массу нагрузки и ЛТХ F-15E и SE?
> 
> .


Я знаю. А еще я знаю практикуемую массу нагрузки, практически по всем боевым операциям, в которых участвовали F-15E ( вот только не надо заранее меня просить все это вам расписывать, сайт f-15e/info в помощь. )




> Уважаемый Nazar, когда Вы защищали диплом, то членов комиссии, задававших Вам вопросы, Вы посылали в библиотеку. Я прав?


Вы не слишком высокого о себе мнения, ставя себя на место членов экзаменационной комиссии? 
Я вам встречный вопрос задам. Вы своим экзаменаторам, тоже вопросом на вопрос отвечали?

----------


## Nazar

> F-15E/I гораздо лучше способен выполнять как функции ударника, так и функции истребителя завоевания превосходства в воздухе.


F-15E/I не призваны выполнять функции истребителя завоевания превосходства в воздухе, для этих целей у них существуют F-15C/F-22A, которые регулярно, начиная с войны в заливе ( тогда естественно простые Сшки ), сопровождали Страйк Иглы..




> - Где, в течение "десятилетий многочисленных войн" применялся Су-24??


Во всех конфликтах начиная с Афганистана...



> F-111 (отлично себя зарекомендовавший у них)


Особенно во Вьетнаме....и в конфликтах, при практически полном отсутствии ПВО противника.

----------


## KURYER

> Чтобы сегодня, когда американцы не желают воспроизводить F-111 (отлично себя зарекомендовавший у них), у России вдруг возникла потребность в Су-34,* при наличии Су-30СМ и Су-35?*


А зачем им F-111, когда печатаешь бумажки и скоро уже пожарные катера и яхты будут нести "Томагавки"? Вспомните какими   фейерверками Югославия и Ирак начинались. а про наши (48 шт.) "Калибров" Вы когда узнали?

И кстати вот раскладка уважаемого BMPD (по известным контрактам) наших ВВС в 2020:



> В целом с учетом известных планов закупок в составе ВВС и Морской авиации ВМФ России к 2020 г. по оптимистичному сценарию может насчитываться до 1500 боевых самолетов:
> 
> до 130 бомбардировщиков (16 Ту-160, 50 Ту-96МС, до 70 Ту-22М3);
> до 820 истребителей (12 Т-50, 100 Су-35, 200 Су-30СМ, 20 Су-30М2, 100 модернизированных и новых Су-27СМ/СМ3, 120 немодернизированных Су-27 и Су-33, 150 модернизированных МиГ-31, 36 МиГ-35, 50 МиГ-29СМТ, 24 МиГ-29КР/КУБР);
> *до 350 ударных и разведывательных самолетов (до 150 Су-34, до 200 модернизированных Су-24М и Су-24МР)*;
> до 180 штурмовиков (модернизированных Су-25СМ/Су-25УБ).

----------


## TapAc

> - Покупают - C-17, A-400, используют транспортные широкофюзеляжные Боинги, Эрбасы. [/B]


Я правильно понимаю вы сравниваете возможности С-17 и А-400 (а также модификации "Боингов и Эрбасов") с Ан-124?!



> - Где, в течение "десятилетий многочисленных войн" применялся Су-24?? Чтобы сегодня, когда американцы не желают воспроизводить F-111 (отлично себя зарекомендовавший у них), у России вдруг возникла потребность в Су-34,* при наличии Су-30СМ и Су-35?*


 - Война в Афганестане, Северный Кавказ, Южная Осетия.
 - Т.е. вы сравниваете тактический самолет с фронтовым?! Ну а что, действительно! Давайте ещё лучше с Ту-22М сравним?



> - Приходится покупать либо у России Ми-26, либо у США CH-47 Chinook:
> [/B]


Мне думается вы вообще не разбираетесь в классах л/а. Вы понимаете, что вы сравниваете две совершенно разные машины, которые закупаются для совершенно разных задач?
В таких случаях молодежь на форумах говорит: "Убейся об стенку....".
Мне кажется, без обид, ваши познания в сфере применения боевой авиации заканчиваются на пластиковых модельках.

----------


## skynomad

> Аудитория не знает, как и благодарить Вас за эту ценную и безусловно глубокую мысль! 
> 
> Но одновременно почему-то возникает желание взглянуть и на Ваш документ об образовании (исключительно по Вашему примеру, Вы же вот позволили себе потребовать подобное у оппонента? ). 
> Просто чтобы знать, где же это выращивают таких замечательных специалистов-экспертов?


И еще скан паспорта, что бы просьба была совершенно симметричной  :Biggrin:

----------


## lithium

> Я знаю.


Тогда  и пропасть (между 34 и 15SE) в 5 т по макс. нагрузке (62%) и 755 км/ч по макс. скорости (39%) Вам известна.  



> А еще я знаю практикуемую массу нагрузки, практически по всем боевым операциям,


О машине судят  по максимальным показателям, поэтому эти показатели и отражаются в характеристиках. 



> Вы не слишком высокого о себе мнения, ставя себя на место членов экзаменационной комиссии?


Не слишком. О Вас я так же был высокого мнения, пока Вы не доказали обратное.
А экзаменационную комиссию я вспомнил, что бы напомнить, что в приличном обществе   тезис тот, кто его выдвигает.

----------


## TapAc

> - Аналогом F-15E/I в России является Су-30СМ, разумеется, но не Су-34.


Су-30СМ ни разу не является аналогом F-15E. Угомонитесь уже и не позорьтесь своими познаниями если уровень их равен примерно "0".



> - Они давно могли бы склепать нечто подобное, но вот сделали уже два протитипа многоцелевых стелс-самолётов, а фронтовой бомбардировщик по лекалам прошлого века что-то создавать не торопятся. Видимо, за ненадобностью на современном ТВД.


Ага, то-то их ловили на границе в попытках вывести начинку по Су-34. 
А может у них просто своих "Мозгов" и опыта не хватает и им приходится, как и "Беднягам-европейцам", обвешивать бомбами "многоцелевые" самолеты за неимением лучшего?.
Ещё я вам открою страшную тайну:
ВКС России также необходим совершенно новый штурмовик для замены 25-ых, построенный по последним технологиям, и вы наверно расстроитесь, но проработка такого проекта идёт (хоть и не такими темпами как хочется).

----------


## lithium

> Су-30СМ ни разу не является аналогом F-15E.


Почему?





> Ага, то-то их ловили на границе в попытках вывести начинку по Су-34.


И что они хотели вывезти?

----------


## Nazar

> Тогда  и пропасть (между 34 и 15SE) в 5 т по макс. нагрузке (62%) и 755 км/ч по макс. скорости (39%) Вам известна.


А давайте начнем с того, что вы начнете сравнивать существующие машины, с существующими и стоящими на вооружении. И где вы вычитали про разницу в пять тонн, в Википедии? А вот например более авторитетный Аирвар, говорит о 11 тоннах нагрузки и разнице в 3 тонны...




> О машине судят по максимальным показателям, поэтому эти показатели и отражаются в характеристиках.


Какой максимальный потолок указан в РЛЭ к Миг-25?




> Не слишком. О Вас я так же был высокого мнения, пока Вы не доказали обратное.


Меня ваше мнение о себе, интересует в крайнюю очередь.



> А экзаменационную комиссию я вспомнил, что бы напомнить, что в приличном обществе тезис тот, кто его выдвигает.


Я вам напомню, что на ваш вопрос я вам ответ дал, а вот вы начали расплываться, то представляя себя моим экзаменатором, то предлагая мне сравнивать характеристики существующих и несуществующих ( и пока даже не известно, будет-ли она серийно строиться ) машин.

----------


## skynomad

И эта, где же сканы пачпорта и диплома военмеха. За язык никто не тянул, сами выбрали себе вариант идентификации

----------


## lithium

> А давайте начнем с того, что вы начнете сравнивать существующие машины, с существующими и стоящими на вооружении.


А давайте, Вы не будет пытаться командовать.  :Biggrin: 
Но, если Вам угодно, то для сравнения можно использовать старый F-15E с его нагрузкой 11, 115 т. Но даже *в этом случае Су-34 проигрывает на 3,115 т., т.е. более чем на треть.* 
К этому добавим маленькую макс. скорость "Утенка" из-за большого миделя и нерегулируемых воздухозаборников и необоснованно большой массы конструкции. 




> Я вам напомню, что на ваш вопрос я вам ответ дал,


Это Вы про ссылку на google?

----------


## lithium

> И эта, где же сканы пачпорта и диплома военмеха. За язык никто не тянул, сами выбрали себе вариант идентификации


Сначала  Panda-9, назвавший себя психологом, должен поредстваить свои документы о психологическом образовании.

----------


## L39aero

Прежде чем вступать в спор,почитайте не википедию,а нормальные документы,фото там посмотрите,если доступа нет!но вы не знаете масс и нагрузок самолетов Су-34 и су-30см,не знаете их реальных характеристик,не знаете полной номенклатуры вооружения,не знаете основных параметров сравнения боевых машин,а главное,вы удосужились сравнить бомбер и истребитель(помнится в одном из постов вы написали что су-35 по элементной базе превосходит су-34,не зная что бомберы всегда на одно поколение позади истребителей, ну и сам факт их сравнения выдает в вас большого эксперта!!да и кстати,а вы уверены что м максимальное снято на самолете с подвесками у американцев?и как ваше м вам в бою поможет!

----------


## lithium

> но вы не знаете масс и нагрузок самолетов Су-34 и су-30см,


А что, это закрытая информация? 



> не знаете их реальных характеристик,не знаете полной номенклатуры вооружения,


Знаю. По номенклатуре вооружения все открыто, кроме формально не афишируемой Х-31ПМ, про которую как бы молчат. 



> не знаете основных параметров сравнения боевых машин,


Что Вы имеете в виду? 



> а главное,вы удосужились сравнить бомбер и истребитель(помнится в одном из постов вы написали что су-35 по элементной базе превосходит су-34,


34 и 35 – модификации Су-27. Опровергнуть данное утверждение невозможно, как и то, что Су-27 изначально проектировался в качестве истребителя. Тогда на каком основании  давно утверждение, что Су-34  является неким особым бомбардировщиком?



> не зная что бомберы всегда на одно поколение позади истребителей,


На чем основано данное утверждение?

----------


## lithium

> да и кстати,а вы уверены что м максимальное снято на самолете с подвесками у американцев?


Вероятнее всего заявленные 2655 км/ч – это скорость с минимумом подвесок или вовсе без них, но и  с какими подвесками Су-34 разгоняется до своих 1900 км/ч, так же не сообщается. Единственный неоспоримый факт в том, что разработчики пожертвовали прекрасной аэродинамикой Су-27 и регулируемыми воздухозаборникаим *совершенно бессмысленно*.  



> и как ваше м вам в бою поможет!


Скорость, в отличии от титановой ванны, никогда не может быть лишней.

П.С. Уважаемый L39aero, ранее я интресовался типами самолетов, на которых Вы летали. Надеюсь, что мой вопрос не останется без ответа.

----------


## Nazar

> 34 и 35 – модификации Су-27. Опровергнуть данное утверждение невозможно


F/A-18E это модификация F/A-18A?
Опять по кругу идем....

И да, я не командую, я просто предложил вам сравнивать характеристики существующих машин.

----------


## Nazar

> Единственный неоспоримый факт в том, что разработчики пожертвовали прекрасной аэродинамикой Су-27 и регулируемыми воздухозаборникаим *совершенно бессмысленно*.


Вас помимо Генштаба, где нуждаются в ваших советах, по поводу того как надо вести воздушную операцию в Сирию, надо еще свои услуги в КБ Сухого предложить, видимо и там одни дураки сидят и по глупости своей не читают наш форум, где все уже давно понятно....

----------


## lithium

> F/A-18E это модификация F/A-18A?


Есть основания утверждать обратное? 



> я просто предложил вам сравнивать характеристики существующих машин.


А разве Сайлен Игл не существует и Южная Корея его не заказывает? 
Но самое главное - как быть с тем, что боевую нагрузку Су-34 съела  бессмысленная броня и распухшая кабина экипажа?

----------


## L39aero

Ну если вы не знаете-значит да!а кем же тогда позиционируется су-34!поведайте нам,несведущим!ну и как бы из истребителя сделали бомбер,истребитель то развивается дальше,а бомбер делается из машины взятой за начало!ну если у вас ф-18е из ф-18а тогда я умываю руки!

----------


## lithium

Уважаемый Nazar не может атаковать идею, поэтому в соответствии с первым правилом демагого он атакует автора.



> надо еще свои услуги в КБ Сухого предложить,


Мои услуги уже предложены КТРВ, а кому предлагаете свои услуги лично Вы? 



> видимо и там одни дураки сидят


Если Вы знаете разумное объяснение тому, что «Утенок» таков, каким мы его видим, то дайте его.

----------


## skynomad

"Мои услуги уже предложены КТРВ" - пруф приведите иначе это пустое ...  :Biggrin: 
Вы становитесь совсем скучным

----------


## Panda-9

> Сначала  Panda-9, назвавший себя психологом, должен поредстваить свои документы о психологическом образовании.


Эх, весь день на форум не заходил. Отвечу непарламентски: ПНХ!

----------


## Nazar

> Есть основания утверждать обратное?


Конечно есть. В них нет наверное ни одной общей детали планера...Странно что для вас это новость.



> А разве Сайлен Игл не существует и Южная Корея его не заказывает?


Существует, в единственном экземпляре.
Нет не заказывает....F-15 Silent Eagle: Why South Korea rejected this jet - CSMonitor.com



> Но самое главное - как быть с тем, что боевую нагрузку Су-34 съела бессмысленная броня и распухшая кабина экипажа?


Значит считают эту нагрузку достаточной, а броню не бессмысленной и мнение людей создававших и эксплуатирующих этот самолет, для большинства ваших собеседников, ровно как и для меня, весит несоизмеримо больше вашего.



> Уважаемый Nazar не может атаковать идею, поэтому в соответствии с первым правилом демагого он атакует автора.


Да не мните себе, никто вас не атакует. Да и идею вашу атаковать не нужно и бессмысленно, ибо она просто прочно засела в вашей голове...Вспомните один из первых моих постов в вашем отношении...ничего не изменилось и не изменится.



> Мои услуги уже предложены КТРВ, а кому предлагаете свои услуги лично Вы?


Своему работодателю...



> Если Вы знаете разумное объяснение тому, что «Утенок» таков, каким мы его видим, то дайте его.


Бесполезно и время жалко.

И все-таки, какой максимальный практический потолок указан в официальном документе к Миг-25 и какой  потолок, с установившемся горизонтальным полетов, достигался при испытательных полетах? Это я к характеристикам F-15E и реальным опытом его эксплуатации...Покажете мне фото с какой-нибудь операции, где-бы он 11 тонн на себе тащил, или например Томкет с шестью Фениксами на БД. :Wink:

----------


## Stranger

> F-15E/I не призваны выполнять функции истребителя завоевания превосходства в воздухе, для этих целей у них существуют F-15C/F-22A, которые регулярно, начиная с войны в заливе ( тогда естественно простые Сшки ), сопровождали Страйк Иглы..


- F-15E, особенно с обновлённой БРЛС - APG-82, способен выполнять функции завоевания превосходства в воздухе ничуть не хуже, а лучше F-15C.  В Израиле F-15I работает как по наземным, так и по воздушным целям.

----------


## Stranger

> Я правильно понимаю вы сравниваете возможности С-17 и А-400 (а также модификации "Боингов и Эрбасов") с Ан-124?!


- Ни в коем случае! C-17 и A-400 неимоверно превосходят по своим тактическим возможностям Ан-124 как военно-транспортные самолёты - они могут садиться в тылу противника на слабоподготовленные ограниченные площадки с дурным рельефом и взлетать оттуда, чего Ан-124 не может делать ни в коем случае.



> - Т.е. вы сравниваете тактический самолет с фронтовым?! Ну а что, действительно! Давайте ещё лучше с Ту-22М сравним?


- Ну, вот опять утрирование самого дурного толка.  Всего-то речь о том, что диапазон возможностей F-15E/Су-30СМ выше, чем диапазон возможностей Су-34.



> Мне думается вы вообще не разбираетесь в классах л/а.


- Это Вам так думается по ошибке.  :Biggrin: 



> Вы понимаете, что вы сравниваете две совершенно разные машины, которые закупаются для совершенно разных задач?


- Речь идёт о действительно разных машинах, причём производить одну из них - Су-34 было вредным разбазариванием сил и средств. 



> В таких случаях молодежь на форумах говорит: "Убейся об стенку....".
> Мне кажется, без обид, ваши познания в сфере применения боевой авиации заканчиваются на пластиковых модельках.


- Вы даже не представляете себе, насколько Ваше заявление юмористично.   :Smile:

----------


## Stranger

> F/A-18E это модификация F/A-18A?


- В том же плане, как Су-35 модификация Су-27...

----------


## Stranger

> Ок, при ударе по БВПП работа нурсами тяжелыми дает больший эффект накрытия, чем кабом при меньшей просто в разы, стоимости! самолеты на стоянках и позиции опять же поражаются значительно легче! тем более, хотелось бы посмотреть, как вы прицеливание и цу для каба с применением на пмв будете выполнять!


- Вы в самом деле полагаете, что вражеские БВПП лучше всего уничтожать с Су-34 "тяжёлыми НУРСами"?!  :Smile:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Stranger

> а кем же тогда позиционируется су-34! поведайте нам,несведущим! ну и как бы из истребителя сделали бомбер...


- Су-34 позиционируется как самолёт уровня 70-х годов прошлого века, слегка апгрейденный БРЭО 90-х годов прошлого века и очень уязвимый на современном ТВД истребителями противника.

----------


## Panda-9

> Эх, весь день на форум не заходил. Отвечу непарламентски: ПНХ!


Послав от души, поясню коллегам в двух моментах. Тут всё прозрачно.

*Пост 756.* 



> Вот не надо со стороны лезть с советами, как организовывать производство самолётов





> А то что?


"Со стороны" не отрицается, но в ответ идет задиристая фраза. Человек "изнутри" так бы не ответил. Это самое сильное подтверждение предположения, которое, кстати, не я первый высказал. Потому утром и предложил остановить дискуссии о применении.

Тема "со стороны" немного продолжается. Вопрос ко мне: на основе чего такой вывод? Отвечаю, что это уже было открытым текстом, имея в виду пост 756. И следует *пост 784.*



> В одном из Ваших ответов это было сказано прямым текстом. Ищите. Косвенных же признаков очень много. Психологию я знаю профессионально (так вышло), поэтому для меня многое прозрачно.





> Не буду. 
> Во-первых, я такого не писал, а во-вторых  тезис обосновывает тот, кто его выдвигает.


Фактически, это уже была проверка. И результат тоже положительный. Сам факт того, что "со стороны", вновь не отрицается. Это главное. Отрицается только "я не писал". На прямую ложь (условно "я свой") пойти трудно, что-то мешает. А вот начать требовать доказательств - самое то. 
А между этими двумя постами Nazar сообщил об IP-адресе, чего я не знал, делая свое предложение утром. 

Жаль, что базар с утра продолжался. В курилке ему место. Загаживать тему Су-34 нехорошо.

----------


## Nazar

> - F-15E, особенно с обновлённой БРЛС - APG-82, способен выполнять функции завоевания превосходства в воздухе ничуть не хуже, а лучше F-15C.  В Израиле F-15I работает как по наземным, так и по воздушным целям.


Но почему-то периодически, в регион где уже находятся F-15E, американцы гонят узкоспециализированные F-15C, крайний раз это было совсем недавно...
Как говорит наш коллега:"Пруф на то, как Ra'am работает по воздушным целям, при наличии тех-же Базов и Бараков?




> В том же плане, как Су-35 модификация Су-27...


Да нет...вот как-раз сравнение Су-27 и Су-34 намного ближе. На многолетнем опыте эксплуатации одного самолета, создано совершенно другой, имеющий с предком только похожее название и отдаленно напоминающий внешний облик...



> C-17 и A-400 неимоверно превосходят по своим тактическим возможностям Ан-124 как военно-транспортные самолёты - они могут садиться в тылу противника на слабоподготовленные ограниченные площадки с дурным рельефом и взлетать оттуда, чего Ан-124 не может делать ни в коем случае.


Были случаи?



> - Су-34 позиционируется как самолёт уровня 70-х годов прошлого века, слегка апгрейденный БРЭО 90-х годов прошлого века и очень уязвимый на современном ТВД истребителями противника.


Позиционируется кем? Пруф можно...

----------


## Stranger

> Но почему-то периодически, в регион где уже находятся F-15E, американцы гонят узкоспециализированные F-15C, крайний раз это было совсем недавно...
> Как говорит наш коллега:"Пруф на то, как Ra'am работает по воздушным целям, при наличии тех-же Базов и Бараков?


- Да вот же он, пруф:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McDonn...ns_.28F-15E.29
*8× AIM-120 AMRAAM*
А по просьбе саудовцев собираются совсем суть-чуть доработать F-15SA, чтобы он мог брать сразу не 8, а 16 AIM-120D:
Boeing Touts New 16 Air-To-Air Missile Carrying F-15 Eagle Configurations
Поскольку действительно несерьёзно самолёту с грузоподъёмностью более 10 тонн брать только 161.5х8=1292 кг вооружений, когда можно вдвое больше, а он и не заметит:






> C-17 и A-400 неимоверно превосходят по своим тактическим возможностям Ан-124 как военно-транспортные самолёты - они могут садиться в тылу противника на слабоподготовленные ограниченные площадки с дурным рельефом и взлетать оттуда, чего Ан-124 не может делать ни в коем случае.
> 
> Были случаи?


- У них шасси специальные для этого, "не имеющие аналогов в мире":
https://www.google.co.il/search?q=c-...R2DK4Q_AUIBigB
А это A-400:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...r_P1220828.jpg



> - Су-34 позиционируется как самолёт уровня 70-х годов прошлого века, слегка апгрейденный БРЭО 90-х годов прошлого века и очень уязвимый на современном ТВД истребителями противника.
> 
> Позиционируется кем? Пруф можно...


- Сущностью своей, чем же ещё?

----------


## Avia M

Немного статистики.
С 13.02.2016 п.727 по 17.02 п.837 минуло 110 постов, предыдущие 110 "нарабатывались" три с половиной месяца (с 29.10.2015)...
Сирийский кризис спровоцировал столь бурный рост активности или "сантехника" в умах известных персонажей? Ай да в "курилку". :Smile:

----------


## L39aero

Вот пассаж про посадку в тылу транспортника стратегического и опертивного командования это просто вершина тактики!!!че мелочиться,УАЗик командира впереди колонны в наступление надо запускать!кстати,Руслан реально садиться на грунт и взлетает с него с 80 тоннами,сомнительно,что а-400 и с-17 с такой нагрузкой это делают!про Су-34 на который ттз выписано только в конце 80х,и скорректировано в начале 90х самолет 70х,эт вы прям изрядно чего-то хапанули!и объясните в чем может превосходить по Возможностям су-30СМ 34ку!

----------


## Nazar

> - Да вот же он, пруф:


Подождите, вы что-то говорили о работе по воздушным целям, а не о количестве Амраамов, которое может теоретически нести F-15E, но никогда не делал это практически.




> - Сущностью своей, чем же ещё?


Понятно, жаль что еще никто до этого гениального вывода не додумался. С таким-же успехом можно и ваш любимый F-15E позиционировать как самолет начала 70х, исходя из логики того, что его ранняя модификация, взлетела аж 44 года назад...

----------


## gadalkin

> - У них шасси специальные для этого, "не имеющие аналогов в мире":
> https://www.google.co.il/search?q=c-...R2DK4Q_AUIBigB
> А это A-400:
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...r_P1220828.jpg


И Ил-76, и ан-22, и ан-124 создавались с возможностью эксплуатации с грунтовых аэродромов.  Это американолобия порядком надоедает. Сдается, есть люди уверовавшие в исключительность американцев.

----------


## L39aero

https://youtu.be/j9AD9HFi178 и еще раз для любителей американской авиации и ценителей всего лучшего!

----------


## Stranger

> ...и объясните в чем может превосходить по Возможностям су-30СМ 34ку!


- Возможностью параллельной работы в качестве *истребителя завоевания превосходства в воздухе*.  МАЛО?!

----------


## L39aero

Мало ибо 34 не хуже 27 машины работает по воздуху,а вот по земле не имея прицельной системы снизу нормально не поработаешь!точнее вообще никак,а еще подсказка,если бомбардировщик работает по воздуху,значит истребители задачу не выполнили!

----------


## KURYER

> - У американцев? Поэтому после F-111 они ничего подобного не делают в этом классе?


Извините за неавиационное отступление:
1. Американцы в своё время решили остановиться в развитии ЖРД. Хорошо, когда бюджет неограниченный, можно вкачать кучу денег в разработку, чтобы избавиться от этих русских. Ммммм...когда там первый американский ДУ (сопоставимый с нашим ЖРД) поднимет РН??
2. Американский флот в своё время отказался от строительства дизельных подводных лодок в пользу атомных. Россия параллельно развивали два типа. Итог: аренда немецкой дизельной лодки и переговоры со шведами об аренде. Ибо звёздно-полосатые слабо представляют, как бороться с ними.

Есть ещё куча примеров. Кто может поручиться, что после Сирийской компании эти парни не попросят в аренду у славаукраинской гвардии в аренду Су-24? Я не готов.
P.S. В смысле никто просить не будет, эти сами пригонят.

----------


## Nazar

> https://youtu.be/j9AD9HFi178 и еще раз для любителей американской авиации и ценителей всего лучшего!


Да бесполезно им что-то объяснять и доказывать...

----------


## Stranger

> Подождите, вы что-то говорили о работе по воздушным целям, а не о количестве Амраамов, которое может теоретически нести F-15E, но никогда не делал это практически.


- А саудовцы, типа, заказывают F-15E/SA с возможностью нести 16 AIM-120D для работы по наземным целям?? 
Что касается "практически" - в Израиле F-15I работает по воздушным целям практически, несёт дежурство как перехватчик,  с момента своего прибытия в 1998 году. Израиль, в отличие от США, небогатая страна и не может позволить себе роскоши использовать F-15I, который является воздушным бойцом никак не хуже F-15C, но даже лучше, столь однобоко, как богатые американцы. 



> Понятно, жаль что еще никто до этого гениального вывода не додумался. С таким-же успехом можно и ваш любимый F-15E позиционировать как самолет начала 70х, исходя из логики того, что его ранняя модификация, взлетела аж 44 года назад...


- Вообще-то, First flight - 11 December 1986, как бы ровнёшенько 30, а не 44. Не говоря уже о всех модернизациях. A сегодня и ещё БРЛС APG-82 - просто конфетка:
Raytheon: AN/APG-82(V)1 AESA Radar
AN/APG-82 Radar System
http://www.dote.osd.mil/pub/reports/...4f-15e_rmp.pdf

----------


## Stranger

> И Ил-76, и ан-22, и ан-124 создавались с возможностью эксплуатации с грунтовых аэродромов.  Это американолобия порядком надоедает. Сдается, есть люди уверовавшие в исключительность американцев.


- Это "немножко" другой грунт - с валунами и буераками. Ил-76, Ан-22 и Ан-124 на такой грунт могут сесть - но только один раз и навсегда.

----------


## lindr

> Мало ибо 34 не хуже 27 машины работает по воздуху,а вот по земле не имея прицельной системы снизу нормально не поработаешь!точнее вообще никак,а еще подсказка,если бомбардировщик работает по воздуху,значит истребители задачу не выполнили!


Довольно давно мне давали почитать первое довольно общее ТЗ БРЭО для Су-34, там прямым текстом F-18 назывался прототипом для машины в плане боевого применения, но с отечественной спецификой.

То есть изначальна машина задумывалась как ударная, но способная постоять за себя, хотя мне не совсем понятно, как вести ВБ если обвешан бомбами, хотя и F-18 те же вопросы.

----------


## gadalkin

> - Это "немножко" другой грунт - с валунами и буераками. Ил-76, Ан-22 и Ан-124 на такой грунт могут сесть - но только один раз и навсегда.


Туфталогия

----------


## Stranger

> Мало ибо 34 не хуже 27 машины работает по воздуху


- Да сразу видно, что он - крутейший догфайтер!  :Cool:   Главное - чтобы жидкость в санузле не расплескалась? 



> ...а вот по земле не имея прицельной системы снизу нормально не поработаешь!


- А кто-то мешает поставить прицельные системы на Су-30СМ? На F-15E спокойно ставят... 



> точнее вообще никак


- Я приводил примеры ДЮЖИНЫ самолётов, отлично работающих и по земле. Тем более, в эпоху GPS/ГЛОНАСС работа лётчика бомбардировочной авиации стала легче на порядки:
ВООРУЖЕНИЯ, ВОЕННАЯ ТЕХНИКА, ВОЕННО-ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЙ СБОРНИК, СОВРЕМЕННОЕ СОСТОЯНИЕ, ИСТОРИЯ РАЗВИТИЯ ОПК, БАСТИОН ВТС, НЕВСКИЙ БАСТИОН, ЖУРНАЛ, СБОРНИК, ВПК, АРМИИ, ВЫСТАВКИ, САЛОНЫ, ВОЕННО-ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЕ, НОВОСТИ, ПОСЛЕДНИЕ НОВОСТИ, ВОЕННЫЕ НОВОСТИ, СОБЫТИ



> ...а еще подсказка,  если бомбардировщик работает по воздуху,  значит истребители задачу не выполнили!


- Вы капитально недопоняли: *многоцелевой самолёт может работать сначала истребителем, уничтожая истребители противника, а во втором вылете - бомбардировщиком, обеспечив себе "чистое небо"...*  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stranger

> ... хотя мне не совсем понятно, как вести ВБ если обвешан бомбами, хотя и F-18 те же вопросы.


- А не надо вести воздушный бой, будучи обвешанным бомбами. Нужно для вылета на воздушный бой обвешиваться ракетами воздух-воздух.

----------


## Stranger

> Извините за неавиационное отступление:
> 1. Американцы в своё время решили остановиться в развитии ЖРД.


Высадили 12 человек на Луну, выполнили более 130 полётов на Спейс Шаттле - и решили "остановиться в развитии". Так до сих пор останавливаются, и останавливаются, и останавливаются...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delta_IV_Heavy

----------


## L39aero

это вы вообще не понимаете принципов действия родов авиации и ставящихся им задач!в каком втором вылете,первый дай Бог удачно сделать,сказок насмотрелись!первый БК на кой нужен?чтобы во вотором вылете его применить?и кстати,сладко вы поете про ф-15,а можно фото где у него комфорные баки,с которыми у него более или менне приемлемая дальность и 8 ур вв?GPS-не смешите мои копыта,всю эту мутоту вырубят быстро,даже ахнуть не успеете!и старый добрый чугуний пойдет в ход!

----------


## Nazar

> - А саудовцы, типа, заказывают F-15E/SA с возможностью нести 16 AIM-120D для работы по наземным целям?? 
> Что касается "практически" - в Израиле F-15I работает по воздушным целям практически, несёт дежурство как перехватчик,  с момента своего прибытия в 1998 году. Израиль, в отличие от США, небогатая страна и не может позволить себе роскоши использовать F-15I, который является воздушным бойцом никак не хуже F-15C, но даже лучше, столь однобоко, как богатые американцы.


Да пускай заказывают, это их личное дело. Если они считают что им достаточно одного многоцелевого самолета для своих перспектив, то пожалуйста. В отношении российских ВКС я считаю по другому.
Пруф на использование Раама в качестве перехватчика будьте любезны.




> - Вообще-то, First flight - 11 December 1986, как бы ровнёшенько 30, а не 44. Не говоря уже о всех модернизациях. A сегодня и ещё БРЛС APG-82 - просто конфетка:
> Raytheon: AN/APG-82(V)1 AESA Radar
> AN/APG-82 Radar System
> http://www.dote.osd.mil/pub/reports/...4f-15e_rmp.pdf


Какая поразительная избирательность, историю Су-34 вы почему-то ведете с Су-27...
Мне не надо историю авиации рассказывать, я ей почти 30 лет увлекаюсь и прекрасно знаю когда полетел F-15E.




> - Это "немножко" другой грунт - с валунами и буераками. Ил-76, Ан-22 и Ан-124 на такой грунт могут сесть - но только один раз и навсегда.


Есть видос где не имеющее аналогов шасси, садится на валуны с буераками?

----------


## Nazar

> - А не надо вести воздушный бой, будучи обвешанным бомбами. Нужно для вылета на воздушный бой обвешиваться ракетами воздух-воздух.


Гениальная мысль...с Папуа Новая Гвинея, с задушенным санкциями Ираком, раздираемой гражданской войной Ливией, подло уничтоженной Югославией это прокатывало, а вот в том-же Вьетнаме ваша гениальная тактика так не работала, хотя имелся вполне себе многоцелевой Крусейдер и Фантом, которые так-же приходилось бомбами под завязку увешивать, ибо две трети того что они на Вьетнам сыпали, сыпалось в молоко...

----------


## Nazar

> можно фото где у него комфорные баки,с которыми у него более или менне приемлемая дальность и 8 ур вв


Могу найти, но это будут Cшки с Кефлавика... :Biggrin: 

Но судя по батиным фотографиям, на воздушное патрулирование они чаще летали с парой Сперроу и парой Сайдвиндеров.

----------


## Stranger

> это вы вообще не понимаете принципов действия родов авиации и ставящихся им задач!


- Вы после L-39 наверно сразу на "Буран" пересели?   :Tongue: 



> в каком втором вылете, первый дай Бог удачно сделать, сказок насмотрелись!


- Я сказки не смотрю, я их пишу!   :Biggrin: 



> первый БК на кой нужен?  чтобы во вотором вылете его применить?


- Меня жутко удивляет, как такой опытнейший лётчик с L-29 до сих пор не знает о существовании МНОГОФУНКЦИОНАЛЬНЫХ самолётов??! 
  



> и кстати, сладко вы поете про ф-15, а можно фото где у него комфорные баки, с которыми у него более или менне приемлемая дальность и 8 ур вв?


А зачем ему с ракетами воздух-воздух брать конформные баки вместо ПТБ, которые потом легко сбросить? Вот ТРИ ПТБ + 8 УРВВ:
http://s.hswstatic.com/gif/f-15-10.jpg
А вот и конформные и подвесные, и куча вооружения:




> GPS-не смешите мои копыта, всю эту мутоту вырубят быстро,  даже ахнуть не успеете!  и старый добрый чугуний пойдет в ход!


- Вы просто какой-то отчаянный ретроград, совершенно не верящий в прогресс военной техники!

----------


## Nazar

Почитайте про свой "непобедимый" F-15...
http://topwar.ru/23890-nepobedimyy-f...am-krylya.html

----------


## Nazar

> А зачем ему с ракетами воздух-воздух брать конформные баки вместо ПТБ, которые потом легко сбросить? Вот ТРИ ПТБ + 8 УРВВ:


А вы это у летчиков с Кефлавика спросите, которые летали на патрулирование Северной Атлантики, они вам расскажут, зачем им были нужны конмфорные баки.

----------


## Nazar

> А вот и конформные и подвесные, и куча вооружения:


Не такая тут и куча, пара Сайдвиндеров, пара Амраамов, четыре легкие GBU-12, да ПИГ-15 вроде...бывало и поболе вешали.

----------


## Stranger

> Да пускай заказывают, это их личное дело. Если они считают что им достаточно одного многоцелевого самолета для своих перспектив, то пожалуйста.


Да у них как бы F-15 вовсе не единственный:
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...B2%D0%B8%D0%B8
Их у них аж *154* самолёта.  После модернизации каждый сможет нести по 16 AIM-120D.



> В отношении российских ВКС я считаю по другому.


- По-другому - это как? 



> Пруф на использование Раама в качестве перехватчика будьте любезны.


- С удовольствием!  :Biggrin: 
F-15I
*A dual-role long range fighter for attack and interception.* The plane - the best of its type in the Middle Eastern arena - entered service in January of 1998, and is the IAF's lead plane. The Ra'am is a special version of the F-15E Strike Eagle that was designed specifically for Israel by McDonnell Douglas (now Boeing). Its tremendous payload capacity, combined with its advanced systems, enable it to carry out depth attacks with a large weapons load, at long ranges, at low altitude, in all hours of the day and night and in any weather conditions. 



> Какая поразительная избирательность, историю Су-34 вы почему-то ведете с Су-27...


- Никогда! От Су-27 я веду историю Су-35.  А Су-34 - совершенно оригинальный проект, который вовремя не прикрыли.



> Мне не надо историю авиации рассказывать, я ей почти 30 лет увлекаюсь и прекрасно знаю когда полетел F-15E.


- В смысле: он полетел с первым взлётом F-15A? Понятно. Тогда Су-35 взлетел в 1977 году...



> Есть видос где не имеющее аналогов шасси, садится на валуны с буераками?


- У меня нет, но описания этого я читал в сети.

----------


## Stranger

> Почитайте про свой "непобедимый" F-15...
> Непобедимый F-15. Как сирийцы подрезали "Орлам" крылья » Военное обозрение


- Расхохотало - до упаду! Смешней там ничего нет? Кстати: Олег Капцов забыл представить своего замечательного собеседника?  :Cool: 

А вот тут есть подписи авторов:
http://old.vko.ru/article.asp?pr_sig...ive.2006.27.07

----------


## Nazar

> Их у них аж *154* самолёта.  После модернизации каждый сможет нести по 16 AIM-120D.



И модернизироваться будет все самолеты, в том числе древние Cшки и Dшки?



> - По-другому - это как?


С наличием как узкоспециализированной фронтовой ударной авиацией, так и многоцелевой.



> - Никогда! От Су-27 я веду историю Су-35. А Су-34 - совершенно оригинальный проект, который вовремя не прикрыли.


Ну вот, а один наш коллега с вами не согласен, считая Су-34 просто одной из модификаций Су-27.



> - В смысле: он полетел с первым взлётом F-15A? Понятно. Тогда Су-35 взлетел в 1977 году...


Нет, в смысле он полетел в 86м году, а в 72 году полетел его очень близкий предок...Вы же почему-то считаете самолет Су-34 самолетом 70х годов, что мне мешает считать в отношении F-15E аналогично? 

Что с Кефлавиком то?



> - Расхохотало - до упаду! Смешней там ничего нет? Кстати: Олег Капцов забыл представить своего замечательного собеседника?


Комментарии читать умеете. Похвально. А что конкретно рассмешило то? То что практически во всех более менее серьезных конфликтах, F-15 несли потери? Так это известный факт..

----------


## KURYER

> Высадили 12 человек на Луну, выполнили более 130 полётов на Спейс Шаттле - и решили "остановиться в развитии". Так до сих пор останавливаются, и останавливаются, и останавливаются...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delta_IV_Heavy


Эээээ, мммм... МаКейна, ветерана вьетнамской войны троллите? Или Вы серьёзно не знали, что на Атласе наши движки? А на Дельте-4 оооооочень дорого запускать.

----------


## Stranger

> И модернизироваться будет все самолеты, в том числе древние Cшки и Dшки?


- У саудовцев денег - как грязи. Захотят - им американцы с огромным удовольствием апгрейдят все F-15, тем более, что это плёвое дело. 



> С наличием как узкоспециализированной фронтовой ударной авиацией, так и многоцелевой.


- ЗАЧЕМ?  У России появились излишки денежных средств? Для какой надобности? Достаточно качественней готовить лётный состав, давать больше налёт, создавать более совершенные тренажёры, как американцы на авианосцаз, как израильские лётчики. Узкая специализация сегодня - не есть гуд.Прежде это было вызвано тем, что требовалось разное оборудование для раьботы по наземным и воздушным целям, требовались некоторые специальные характеристики, которые трудно было вместить в один самолёт. Но сегодня всё это возможно - миниатюризация электроники. развитие вычислительной техники, новые материалы, более мощные двигатели это сегодня позволяют. САМОЛЁТНЫЙ ПАРК КАК БЫ УДВАИВАЕТСЯ, А РАСХОДЫ НА СОДЕРЖАНИЕ УМЕНЬШАЮТСЯ ВДВОЕ.



> Ну вот, а один наш коллега с вами не согласен, считая Су-34 просто одной из модификаций Су-27.


- Если ему нравится - пусть так считает... Это не моё дело.



> Нет, в смысле он полетел в 86м году, а в 72 году полетел его очень близкий предок...  Вы же почему-то считаете самолет Су-34 самолетом 70х годов, что мне мешает считать в отношении F-15E аналогично?


- Считаю так потому, что самолёт Су-34 по своим ЛТХ как ударник уступает F-111, произведённому действительно более 40 лет тому назад:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Su-34#S...ns_.28Su-34.29
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General...s_.28F-111D.29

.........................Су-34 / F-111D
Empty weight: 22300 kg / 21,537 kg
* Maximum speed: 
High altitude: Mach 1.8 (1,900 km/h) / Mach 2.5 (2,655 km/h)
Low altitude: Mach 1.2 (1,400 km/h) at sea level / Mach 1.2
* Combat radius: 1,100 km / 2,140 km
* Ferry range: 4,000 km / 5,190 km
* Service ceiling 15,000 m / 17,270 m
# 1× 30 mm GSh-30-1 (9A-4071K) cannon, 150 rounds / 1× M61 Vulcan 20 mm with a 2,084 round ammunition tank
# 2× wingtip rails for R-73 (AA-11 'Archer') air-to-air missiles 
# 10× wing and fuselage stations for up to 8,000 kg / 14,300 kg



> Комментарии читать умеете. Похвально. А что конкретно рассмешило то? То что практически во всех более менее серьезных конфликтах, F-15 несли потери? Так это известный факт..


- Только не в воздушных боях. 
Один израильский F-15C был подбит в сраженьях над долиной Бекаа, Р-60 попала ему в двигатель и там взорвалась, его спасла бронеперегородка между двигателями, дошёл домой на одном, сел, отремонтировали и через три месяца вернулся в строй.

----------


## Stranger

> Меня жутко удивляет, как такой опытнейший лётчик с L-29 до сих пор не знает о существовании МНОГОФУНКЦИОНАЛЬНЫХ самолётов??! 
>   
> т.е вы считаете что с этой нагрузкой этот аппарат что-то сможет?


- Я считаю, что вот такие *истребители* мирового класса как Рафаль и Еврофайтер берут по 7-8 тонн груза и прекрасно работают по наземным целям.  "Козе понятно", что *в истребительном варианте они вооружены ракетами воздух-воздух.* 



> половина картинок вообще графика!


- Да хоть акварель!

----------


## Nazar

> - Только не в воздушных боях. 
> Один израильский F-15C был подбит в сраженьях над долиной Бекаа, Р-60 попала ему в двигатель и там взорвалась, его спасла бронеперегородка между двигателями, дошёл домой на одном, сел, отремонтировали и через три месяца вернулся в строй.


Это израильские данные, которые весьма сомнительны..Они исторически свои потери признавать не любят, окромя холокоста... :Wink:

----------


## Stranger

> несет он такой 16 амраамов,и тут оппа, в первой же дуэли выхватывает люлину и 15 амраамов догорают в лесу!


- А чего это вдруг так сразу - р-раз - и 15 амраамов догорают в лесу?! Вместо того, чтобы поразить 15 самолётов противника? 



> вы прикалываетесь, никто в жизни не будет грузить боевой самолет такой нагрузкой,  только разве как "градом" все 16 запускать!


- Т.е., там какие-то балбесы это придумали от скуки, ковыряясь в носу?? А ЧТО ЖЕ МЕШАЕТ ЭТИ РАКЕТЫ ВЗЯТЬ?? Тем более, что вес-то у них смешной: 161.5х16=2584 кг. ВСЕГО! При грузоподъёмности в 10.5 тонны. 



> да и радиус у него будет просто супер!


Прекрасный будет радиус, ОГРОМНЫЙ. 



> КОМФОРНЫЕ БАКИ НЕ СБРАСЫВАЮТСЯ В ПОЛЕТЕ, ЗНАХАРЬ!!!


- *Ну-ка, "ткни пальцем" где я утверждал про "сброс" комформных баков?! Там речь шла о ПТБ.* 



> про л-39 пассаж вообще не понял,  типа я такой крутой,  начитался про ф-15 в рекламных буклетах и могу кбп ОТА писать!  вам на заметку 4 типа я освоил за свои недолгие года!


- Перечисли, по порядку? А то как-то не чувствуется военного лётчика, даже с натяжкой?..



> так что заправлять понты буклетные будете в другом месте!!


- Ты меня классно сегодня веселишь, спасибо!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stranger

> Это израильские данные, которые весьма сомнительны..Они исторически свои потери признавать не любят, окромя холокоста...


- Авторы этой статьи, полковник и генерал-майор, они наверняка скрытые сионисты, или даже агенты Моссада?
ВКО

----------


## L39aero

Тыкни себе!а как же пахнет от военных летчиков мсье??ммм,керосином и потом?:-D на кой вы мне приводите ф-15с с тремя птб и ур вв как борт с восмью амраамами?если просят вас ешку с ними,вы сами себе противоречите,сами привели пруф,что Сшка вв работает,ешка только для условной самообороны!комфорные баки на ешках стараются не снимать,ибо тогда это обычная спарка!в конечном счете ешка это тактический истребитель бомбардировщик,а С тактический истребитель!прикрывающий ешки от ударов авиации противника!вопрос на кой нужно тащить су-30 имеющий меньшую нагрузку и меньшие ударные возможности в прикрытии су-35,когда нужен парень работающий по земле!из радиолокации вам вопрос,рлс растянутая по горизонту что дает??

----------


## Nazar

> - Авторы этой статьи, полковник и генерал-майор, они наверняка скрытые сионисты, или даже агенты Моссада?
> ВКО


И что? Свои данные они из каких источников получали? На основе каких публикаций они писали свою статью? 
Вы верите в данные о 4500 сбитых над Вьетнамом ЛА? Однако эти данные тоже полковники и генералы озвучивали и даже книги писали на эту тему.

----------


## gadalkin

> .........................Су-34 / F-111D
> Empty weight: 22300 kg / 21,537 kg
> * Maximum speed: 
> High altitude: Mach 1.8 (1,900 km/h) / Mach 2.5 (2,655 km/h)
> Low altitude: Mach 1.2 (1,400 km/h) at sea level / Mach 1.2
> * Combat radius: 1,100 km / 2,140 km
> * Ferry range: 4,000 km / 5,190 km
> * Service ceiling 15,000 m / 17,270 m
> # 1× 30 mm GSh-30-1 (9A-4071K) cannon, 150 rounds / 1× M61 Vulcan 20 mm with a 2,084 round ammunition tank
> ...


Преимущество в скорости на большой высоте для самолета такого класса не нужная вещь. За счет управляемого воздухозаборника - у нас от него отказались в процессе войсковых испытаний Су-24.  А на малых высотах скорости примерно одинаковые. Плюс здесь скупые данные, с какой конфигурацией самолета по загрузке приведено это значение.
Супер потолок тут тоже не нужен.
В целом, конечно Су-24 уступает Ф-111, за счет двигателей (одноконтурные), естественно - большего расхода топлива и меньшей продолжительности полета, радиоэлектронными системами. Но когда они стояли на вооружении в составе дивизий, то представляли серьезную силу. Вот только про Су-34 сведениям из википедии я не доверяю.
Да и сравнивать их между собой как противников на ринге не корректно. Они не с друг другом воевали бы.

----------


## BAE

> - Т.е., там какие-то балбесы это придумали от скуки, ковыряясь в носу??


Помилуйте, уважаемый - а не Вы ли аналогично пытаетесь тут всем втюхать про то, что какие-то балбесы "от скуки и ковыряясь в носу" придумали никому не нужный Су-34?

Да вот беда: придумать придумали, а с вами - таким крутейшим диванно-википедийным, посоветоваться забыли. 
Смешные, ей-богу... 

(Пишите еще - ваше комедийное чтиво на ночь заставляет забыть о дневных заботах.  :Wink: )

----------


## Stranger

> Тыкни себе!


- Перечень освоенных типов самолётов будет? Кроме L-39? 



> а как же пахнет от военных летчиков мсье?? ммм,керосином и потом?


- Пахнет знанием аэродинамики, матчасти, тактики. Пахнет общим авиационным кругозором. 



> на кой вы мне приводите ф-15с с тремя птб и ур вв как борт с восмью амраамами?


- А в чём проблема подвесить 3 ПТБ + 8 AIM-120C?!
http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/o...lvizF-15C3.jpg



> если просят вас ешку с ними, вы сами себе противоречите, сами привели пруф, что Сшка вв работает, ешка только для условной самообороны!


- Что за враки: я же привёл F-15E/SA даже не с 8-ю, а с 16-ю AIM-120C/D!
 
Это уже сделано, нет ни малейшей проблемы апгрейдить любой F-15, чтобы он мог нести 16 таких ракет.



> комфорные баки на ешках стараются не снимать,  ибо тогда это обычная спарка!


- Ты разумеется, глубоко уверен - где, кто и как что старается не снимать. Несерьёзно.



> в конечном счете ешка это тактический истребитель бомбардировщик,  а С тактический истребитель!  прикрывающий ешки от ударов авиации противника!


- *Вот и докажи мне, военный лётчик, почему же F-15E не может быть таким же замечательным истребителем, как F-15C?!*



> вопрос на кой нужно тащить су-30 имеющий меньшую нагрузку и меньшие ударные возможности в прикрытии су-35,  когда нужен парень работающий по земле!


- А кто это предлагает?? Другое дело, что когда идёт вопрос о завоевании господства в воздухе, то совместная группировка Су-35С и Су-30СМ может прекрасно работать, а вот отправить Су-34 на усиление группировки Су-35... Вот это - вряд ли.



> из радиолокации вам вопрос,  рлс растянутая по горизонту что дает??


- Пожалуйста: она даёт более узкую диаграмму направленности в вертикальной плоскости, позволяющую увеличить точность определения координат по азимуту и разрешающую способность по азимуту.

И, пожалуйста: 4 освоенных типа?

----------


## Stranger

> Цитата Сообщение от Stranger  Посмотреть сообщение
> - Авторы этой статьи, полковник и генерал-майор, они наверняка скрытые сионисты, или даже агенты Моссада?
> ВКО
> 
> И что? Свои данные они из каких источников получали? На основе каких публикаций они писали свою статью?


- Ты меня потряс этим вопросом: в *Военной академии воздушно-космической обороны* секретной библиотеки не было?? С соответствующими материалами?  



> Вы верите в данные о 4500 сбитых над Вьетнамом ЛА? Однако эти данные тоже полковники и генералы озвучивали и даже книги писали на эту тему.


- В секретках военных академий содержатся материалы, поставляемые туда ГРУ ГШ ВС РФ.  А ты почему-то опять непонятно кому "претензии" предъявляешь...

----------


## Stranger

> Помилуйте, уважаемый - а не Вы ли аналогично пытаетесь тут всем втюхать про то, что какие-то балбесы "от скуки и ковыряясь в носу" придумали никому не нужный Су-34?


- Ну почему же - балбесы? М.А.Погосян - не балбес. Он - *бизнесмен*.  Ещё под его руководством создали никому не нужный провальный Су-47, отняв последние деньги у МиГ-1.42:

----------


## L39aero

Точно обезумел:-D

----------


## Stranger

> Точно обезумел:-D


- Хорошо, раз 4 типа освоил, вопрос прежний:  *почему же F-15E не может быть таким же замечательным истребителем, как F-15C?!*

----------


## L39aero

Потому что его создавали как ударный самолет,которых обычно нехватка,и никто не станет возлагать истребительные задачи при наличии чи стых истребителей!каждый ест свою морковку!и действия эти,нанесение удара и завоевание господства происходит одновременно!и качество будет тогда,когда противник занят истребителями,а не ударниками!целей куча,поразить как можно больше за один раз самое главное!посему ешка,в большой войне на пушечный выстрел не будет подходить к истребителям,а тихо сье..!а многофункционалы наоборот урезают парк,точность и подготовка таких летчиков более затратна,длительна и не эффективна и целесообразна только при остром дефиците бюджета!наша страна может себе позволить иметь профильный парк,чем собственно повышает эффективность!

----------


## Stranger

> Потому что его создавали как ударный самолет,которых обычно нехватка,и никто не станет возлагать истребительные задачи при наличии чи стых истребителей!


- Ты почему такой невнимательный, военный лётчик? Я ведь привёл пруф, где внятно поддтверждается тезис о том, что ВВС Израиля прекрасно используют F-15I (т.е. F-15E) как ударник и как истребитель:
F-15I
*A dual-role long range fighter for attack and interception.* The plane - the best of its type in the Middle Eastern arena - entered service in January of 1998, and is the IAF's lead plane. The Ra'am is a special version of the F-15E Strike Eagle that was designed specifically for Israel by McDonnell Douglas (now Boeing). Its tremendous payload capacity, combined with its advanced systems, enable it to carry out depth attacks with a large weapons load, at long ranges, at low altitude, in all hours of the day and night and in any weather conditions. 



> каждый ест свою морковку!


- *См. выше!*



> и действия эти, нанесение удара и завоевание господства происходит одновременно!


- Замечательно!  Но глупые командиры израильских ВВС этого не знают!  :Mad: 



> и качество будет тогда, когда противник занят истребителями,  а не ударниками!  целей куча, поразить как можно больше за один раз самое главное!  посему ешка,  в большой войне на пушечный выстрел не будет подходить к истребителям,  а тихо сье..!


- Ты буквы знаешь? Читай выше: *A dual-role long range fighter for attack and interception.*



> а многофункционалы наоборот урезают парк,  точность и подготовка таких летчиков более затратна,  длительна и не эффективна и целесообразна только при остром дефиците бюджета!


- *Рафаль, Еврофайтер, Грипен, J-10, J-16, J-20, J-31, F-16, F-15E, F-18E/F, F-22, F-35 и даже Су-30 и Су-35 - многофункционалы!*  :Biggrin: 



> наша страна может себе позволить иметь профильный парк,  чем собственно повышает эффективность!


- Смотри выше.  Весь мир идёт "не в ногу", только Россия - "в ногу"!   :Redface:

----------


## Nazar

> - Ты меня потряс этим вопросом


Дядя Миша, вот не хотел я тебя ни банить, ни говорить о том, что ты под новым ником зарегестрирован, но хамство твое как раньше границ не знало, так и сейчас не знает.
Тебя в твою бытность Юкой Пукой отсюда выгнали с позором, но у тебя видимо достоинства собственного не хватает, что-бы не возвращаться туда, где тебе не рады.
Придется исправлять, ты уж извини, но правила Форума, есть правила Форума.
Всего доброго, в очередной раз.

----------


## OKA

> Дядя Миша...Всего доброго, в очередной раз.


Шоу))  "какая досада" )) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FumOtRgvzM




"Он улетел, но обещал вернуться "  :Biggrin:

----------


## lithium

> Эх, весь день на форум не заходил. Отвечу непарламентски: ПНХ!


О, отлично! 
Мне нравятся Ваша эмоциональная реакция, дорогой психолог  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

Позже ветка будет почищена от всего этого пустопорожнего трепа.

----------


## lithium

> Довольно давно мне давали почитать первое довольно общее ТЗ БРЭО для Су-34, там прямым текстом F-18 назывался прототипом для машины в плане боевого применения, но с отечественной спецификой.


Любопытно. Но почему именно F-18, а не F-15E?




> не совсем понятно, как вести ВБ если обвешан бомбами, хотя и F-18 те же вопросы.


Думаю, что многие задают этот же вопрос. 
Теоретически можно сказать, что указанный Вами ВБ может быть либо ДВБ с использованием Р-27 либо БВБ с использованием Р-73. Но в последнем случае, придется сбросить все средства воздух-поверхность и после применения Р-73 покинуть опасный район настолько  быстро, насколько можно. Но т.к. самолет стал медленным, то  это создало  дополнительные проблемы.

----------


## lithium

> Конечно есть. В них нет наверное ни одной общей детали планера...Странно что для вас это новость.


Однако, как минимум, аэродинамические решения F/A-18E имеют преемственность с F/A-18A. Но какое отношение это имеет к Су-34?



> Существует, в единственном экземпляре.


Но, тем не менее, существует.   
Кстати, вчера   я забыл указать, что данные про 13 т боевой нагрузки опубликованы на f-15e.info. Там  в рекламной картинке Боинга написано про 25 500 фунтов.
Достоверность  информации  про способность такого самолета нести 13 т. боекомплекта, конечно,  может вызывать сомнения.   Однако, на мой взгляд, Сайлент Игл представляет интерес. 



> Нет не заказывает


Да, Ваша информация свежее. Но еще в апреле 2013   в США предпринимались шаги в сторону начала поставок F-15SE в Южную Корею. Получается, что есть основания полагать, что F-15Se технически реален. 
Ну а то, что от F-15SE отказались в пользу F-35  - вполне ожидаемо, т.к. F-35   в плане освоения средств значительно интереснее. 



> Значит считают эту нагрузку достаточной, а броню не бессмысленной


На каком основании? 



> и мнение людей создававших и эксплуатирующих этот самолет, для большинства ваших собеседников, ровно как и для меня, весит несоизмеримо больше вашего.


И с кем из разработчиков и эксплуатационников Вы общались? 



> Своему работодателю...


 То, что Вы работаете на своего работодателя вызывает искреннее уважение.  В связи с этим  в Вашей компетенции находтся исключительно Ваши  отношения с Вашим работодателем  и рекомендации по  трудоустройству Вы должны оставить при себе, как не входящие в Вашу компетенцию и не относящиеся к обсуждаемым вопросам. 



> Бесполезно и время жалко.


Вы просто не знаете этого объяснения. Но его никто не знает. 



> И все-таки, какой максимальный практический потолок указан в официальном документе к Миг-25 и какой  потолок, с установившемся горизонтальным полетов, достигался при испытательных полетах?


Уважаемый Nazar, функцию аргументации Ваших утверждений я отставляю за Вами. 



> Покажете мне фото с какой-нибудь операции, где-бы он 11 тонн на себе тащил,


Понятно, что полет с предельной нагрузкой – это случай исключительный. Действительно, трудно представить себе F-15E c 11 т. боеприпасов на внешней подвеске. Правдоподобным вариантом может быть 4 GBU-28, но лично мне фотографий Страйк Игла с таким боекомплектом не попадалось. 
Однако, то, что с предельной нагрузкой летают в исключительных случаях не опровергает того, что показатель максимальной нагрузки является удобным критерием для оценки возможностей самолета.

----------


## Nazar

> Однако, как минимум, аэродинамические решения F/A-18E имеют преемственность с F/A-18A. Но какое отношение это имеет к Су-34?


Частично. Вообще у многих самолетов аэродинамические решения схожи. Су-34 здесь при том, что это два разных с Су-27 самолета, имеющие некоторые общие, аэродинамические решения. Првада в отличии от Хорнетов, они еще и абсолютно разными по характеру выполняемых задач получились.




> На каком основании?


На этот вопрос выше отвечали, но вас видимо ответ не удовлетворил.




> И с кем из разработчиков и эксплуатационников Вы общались?


вам фамилии воронежских летчиков называть?




> Уважаемый Nazar, функцию аргументации Ваших утверждений я отставляю за Вами.


А я здесь ничего не утверждал, я просто хотел на этом примере вам сказать, что предельные характеристики и реальные эксплуатационные, это две большие разницы.

----------


## L39aero

машина с испытаний,фото есть в общем доступе,задрали уже эту мантру про 8 тонн рассказывать!калькулятор дать?вы думаете это предел?
Дальше больше,возьмите ютюб,и сравните даже на видео радиусы и углы при пилотаже F-15E и су-34,особенно с вооружением,приятно будете удивлены!

----------


## lithium

> На этот вопрос выше отвечали, но вас видимо ответ не удовлетворил.


Четкого  ответа в данной теме я не видел.



> вам фамилии воронежских летчиков называть?


Лучше расскажите, как отзывались о Су-34 Ваши собеседники. 



> хотел на этом примере вам сказать, что предельные характеристики и реальные эксплуатационные, это две большие разницы.


Данное утверждение верно, как верно и то, что предельные характеристики являются удобным показателем для оценки конструкции. 
Однако, пример с расхождением максимальных и средних показателей МиГ-25 является частным случаем именно для этой машины, т.к. указанное расхождение определяется технологиями, использованными при производстве. У SR-71 -    технологически более сложного   оппонента Миг-25 рекомендованная крейсерская скорость М=3,17, а максимальная, (ограниченная нагревом конструкции до 427 град. Цельсия) М=3,3, т.е. разница между оптимумом и максимумом ок. 4% от максимума.

----------


## lithium

> 


Уважаемый L39aero, что Вы хотите сказать данной фотографией?



> вы думаете это предел?


Вы думаете иначе?



> Дальше больше,возьмите ютюб,и сравните даже на видео радиусы и углы при пилотаже F-15E и су-34,особенно с вооружением,приятно будете удивлены!


К сожалению, не видел таких роликов. Буду признателен, если дадите ссылку.

----------


## lindr

> Любопытно. Но почему именно F-18, а не F-15E?


А хрен его знает, скорее всего на момент составления требований, а это конец 80-х F-15E еще не был хорошо известен. И изначально, то что должно было получится сравнивали с F-16, F-18, Tornado типа сравнительной таблицы. Еще раз говорю речь шла о исключительно о БРЭО.

----------


## lithium

Спасибо. 
Получается, еще одна загадка. 
 Что  же касается малой известности F-15E, то я должен отметить, что первый полет Страйк Игла был в 1986 году, т.е. к концу 80-х о нем уже точно должны были знать в ГосНИИАС.

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо. 
> Получается, еще одна загадка. 
>  Что  же касается малой известности F-15E, то я должен отметить, что первый полет Страйк Игла был в 1986 году, т.е. к концу 80-х о нем уже точно должны были знать в ГосНИИАС.


У меня в 89м году уже модель его была от Хасегавы. :Smile: 
А вообще можно посмотреть когда о нем начали появляться упоминания в ТИ, очень толковое издание было. О простом Игле за 76й год в подписке было.

----------


## stream

Есть такое понятие - "поедатели червей"
такие особи совмещают в себе информативные и психологические цели, любят задавать провокационные вопросы, с расчетом на то, что собеседник начнет объяснять, оправдываться, косвенно подводят аппонента к сообщению желаемой информации.
Продолжайте в том же духе))

----------


## lithium

> У меня в 89м году уже модель его была от Хасегавы.


А по данным ОКБ «Авиавтоматика» система управления оружием 10ПВ разрабатывалась в период с 1988 по 1997 г.  (Источник – юбилейная книга «Время выбрало нас», стр. 83)



> А вообще можно посмотреть когда о нем начали появляться упоминания в ТИ, очень толковое издание было. О простом Игле за 76й год в подписке было.


Вы про «Техническую информацию» от ГосНИИАС?

----------


## lindr

> А по данным ОКБ «Авиавтоматика» система управления оружием 10ПВ


БРЭО несколько контор делали, документ , что я читал от другого разработчика. Я беседовал некоторыми "родителями", несколько человек так сказали: "сделайте как у них в F-18" - вот, что требовали.

Я так подозреваю базовые требования появились в 1985-86.

----------


## Nazar

> Вы про «Техническую информацию» от ГосНИИАС?


Нет. От ЦАГИ..

----------


## lithium

> БРЭО несколько контор делали, документ , что я читал от другого разработчика.


Ленинец, УОМЗ или кто-то еще?



> Я беседовал некоторыми "родителями", несколько человек так сказали: "сделайте как у них в F-18" - вот, что требовали.


Вероятнее всего, ориентиром был не базовый F-18, а круглосуточный и всепогодный F/A-18D.

----------


## lithium

Жаль, что уважаемый L39aero не прокомментировал фотографию с боекомплектом. 
Почему у меня возникли вопросы?
Картинка слегка расплывчатая и не ясно, сколько бомб подвешено – 34 или 33, т.к. не разобрать сколько ОФАБ-250-270 (3 или 4) висит на центральных узлах.
Если бомб 33, то получается, нагрузка на фото равна 8778 кг, а если 34, то 9044.
То, что Су-34 может поднять больше 8 т. – факт. Но может  быть это некий рекордный полет ради красиовй фотографии и для стоевых машин такая нагрузка не предусмотрена? 
Почему фирма Су в характеристиках экспортного Су-32 всё-таки указывает именно    8000 кг?

----------


## PPV

> ... К этому добавим маленькую макс. скорость "Утенка" из-за большого миделя и нерегулируемых воздухозаборников и необоснованно большой массы конструкции. ...


Мне кажется, что вы не совсем правильно понимаете значение термина "мидель". Мидель Су-34 по сравнению с Су-27 вырос очень незначительно, т.к. На обеих этих машинах он находится практически в одном и том же месте по длине самолета. Вызывает большое сомнение также и ваше утверждение относительно "необоснованно большой массы конструкции". Кто и где его должен был обосновывать?

----------


## L39aero

Вы все больше уникальны для меня!!!я смотрю на вас и прям поражаюсь,во-первых 36 офаб-250-270,а это 9400,да еще вес мбд 1000, итого 10400!дальше больше,какой нафиг рекордный полет для картинки,это испытания на нагрузки,которые проходят все машины, есть даже видео работы этой нагрузкой!и именно эти параметры становятся потом предельными массами и нагрузками в эксплуатации,это амеры для плакатов по 15 ракет вешают,а это вполне себе боевые нагрузки на соответствующие задачи!и пока вы думаете,что КБ 15 лет маялось чушью и не смогло создать вундер су-30см с нагрузкой 8,то вы 34 ку никогда не поймете!как и не поймете ее концепцию и решаемые ей задачи!никогда самолеты специализированные не будут решать задачи хуже многоцелевого!

----------


## lithium

Уважаемый PPV,     у меня складывается   визуальное впечатление, что максимум площади поперечного сечения (т.е. мидель) у корпуса Су-34 приходится как раз на аномально большую кабину. Возможно это и не так, но ухудшение аэродинамики из-за новой кабины является объективной реальностью. 
Об обоснованности скажу следующее: в технике единственным основанием для любого нововведения является повышение эффективности. 
У Су-34 в конструкцию кабины введена титановая броня, которая не спасет ни от чего, но добавляет массу.  Кроме того, ради входа через нишу шасси в гаргроте создан  проход, т.е. в самолете создан неиспользуемый пустой объем, появление которого ведет к росту массы и аэродинамического сопротивления. 
Ни броня ни проход в гаргроте не добавляют машине эффективности, а значит их появление необоснованно.

----------


## lithium

> 36 офаб-250-270,


Уважаемый коллега, поэтому я и просил Вас прокомментировать это фото во избежание разночтений.
Я насчитал не 36 а 33 или 34 ОФАБ: по 10 под каждой консолью крыла, еще 10 под двигателями и 3 или 4 ОФАБ под корпусом. В связи с этим у меня вопрос – где еще 2 или 3 бомбы? 




> да еще вес мбд 1000,


Если там 7 МБД3-У6-68, то да. 




> какой нафиг рекордный полет для картинки,это испытания на нагрузки,


Возможно это действительно так. К сожалению, я не знаю обстоятельств, при которых был сделан обсуждаемый снимок. Буду признателен, если Вы расскажите. 



> которые проходят все машины, есть даже видео работы этой нагрузкой!


Если есть фото, то наличие видеосъемки сброса является закономерным продолжением, т.к. посадка с такой нагрузкой крайне затруднительна. 



> и именно эти параметры становятся потом предельными массами и нагрузками в эксплуатации,


Так почему же тогда в характеристиках записано только 8 т.?



> это амеры для плакатов по 15 ракет вешают,а это вполне себе боевые нагрузки на соответствующие задачи!


Да, возможно это действительно так. Но где подтверждение? 



> то вы 34 ку никогда не поймете!как и не поймете ее концепцию и решаемые ей задачи!


  Буду  благодарен Вам, если Вы внесет в данный вопрос ясность. 



> никогда самолеты специализированные не будут решать задачи хуже многоцелевого!


Согласен. В общем случае данное утверждение правильно. 
Но мне интересно, по каким *техническим* признакам (*а не формальным*) признакам «Утенок» классифицирован как специализированный самолет для работы по земле, если его набор средств «воздух-поверхность» идентичен таковому на многоцелевых Су-30 и 35?

----------


## PPV

> Уважаемый PPV,     у меня складывается   визуальное впечатление, что максимум площади поперечного сечения (т.е. мидель) у корпуса Су-34 приходится как раз на аномально большую кабину. Возможно это и не так, но ухудшение аэродинамики из-за новой кабины является объективной реальностью. 
> Об обоснованности скажу следующее: в технике единственным основанием для любого нововведения является повышение эффективности. 
> У Су-34 в конструкцию кабины введена титановая броня, которая не спасет ни от чего, но добавляет массу.  Кроме того, ради входа через нишу шасси в гаргроте создан  проход, т.е. в самолете создан неиспользуемый пустой объем, появление которого ведет к росту массы и аэродинамического сопротивления. 
> Ни броня ни проход в гаргроте не добавляют машине эффективности, а значит их появление необоснованно.


Смею вас уверить, что местоположение миделя на Су-34 по сравнению с Су-27 не поменялось, и находится он отнюдь не в районе кабины. 
В остальном, могу согласиться с тем, что аэродинамика на Су-34, конечно, немного пострадала из-за новых обводов, однако в отношении того, насколько все это было обосновано - вопрос остается дискуссионным. Уровень обоснованности тех или иных технических решений определЯется на соответствующих этапах разработки самолета и проходит проверку сперва на защите АП, потом ЭП, потом МК ВВС. На каждом из этих этапов военные имеют полное право согласиться или отвергнуть те или иные решения, и предъявить соответствующие замечания, которые промышленность обязана устранить. 
Конкретно применительно к Су-34 военным была предложена соответствующая компоновка кабины, которая, опять таки в соответствии с требованиЯми ТТЗ, должна была обеспечивать защиту экипажа, и они эту компоновку одобрили. Увеличение массы в связи с "бронированием" кабины, поверьте, было не так уж велико...
Окончательную апробацию все эти решения проходили на этапе ГСИ самолета, однако здесь уже практически отсутствовала возможность кардинального изменения конструкции. Тем не менее, и здесь военные по прежнему имели возможность вынести отрицательное заключение, и промышленность в этой ситуации была бы вынуждена на него реагировать. Однако если есть положительное заключение, это значит, что самолет так или иначе все-таки удовлетворяет основным требованиям военных, а их вердикт в этой ситуации - основополагающий. И это именно то, что все здесь присутствующие пытаются донести до вас. На настоящий момент времени этот самолет, созданный по ТТЗ ВВС, так или иначе выполняет те основные задачи, которые на него возложены с заданным уровнем эффективности, и альтернативы ему просто нет.
Конечно, вы имеете полное право, сравнивать его с зарубежными аналогами, удивляясь скудоумию наших конструкторов, но такой подход не всегда оправдан хотя бы в силу того, что наши конструктора так или иначе всегда были вынуждены работать в достаточно жестких условиях выполнения довольно жестких и специфичных требований по ТТЗ ВВС и существенных ограничений, диктуемых в частности, характеристиками отечественного оборудования.

----------


## F74

> Окончательную апробацию все эти решения проходили на этапе ГСИ самолета, однако здесь уже практически отсутствовала возможность кардинального изменения конструкции. Тем не менее, и здесь военные по прежнему имели возможность вынести отрицательное заключение, и промышленность в этой ситуации была бы вынуждена на него реагировать. Однако если есть положительное заключение, это значит, что самолет так или иначе все-таки удовлетворяет основным требованиям военных, а их вердикт в этой ситуации - основополагающий. И это именно то, что все здесь присутствующие пытаются донести до вас. На настоящий момент времени этот самолет, созданный по ТТЗ ВВС, так или иначе выполняет те основные задачи, которые на него возложены с заданным уровнем эффективности, и альтернативы ему просто нет.


Все так. Только есть несколько НО. 
а: МО в начале 2000 было полно решимости закрыть сию прорывную программу. Спасли ее некие виртуальные инозаказчики. ИМХО, существовавшие только в виде обещалок менеджеров Сухого. МО решил с зубовным скрипом продолжать финансирование. А виртуальные заказчики рассосались.

б: положительное заключение отнюдь не значит, что самолет соответствует исходно выданному ТЗ. В 90-2000 вовсю существовали т.н. Доп ТЗ, которые позволяли разработчикам выйти с хорошей миной из плохой игры. Это когда на очередном этапе испытаний выяснялось, что в ТЗ не влезают, причем сильно... а деньги-то проедены. Что делать? 
Собирались совещания, где говорилось- ну точность для этого НАР и не особо нужна- массой БЧ возьмем, обычные АБ - да ничего, пусть не совсем точно попадают, эта ракета- да и не нужна, в горах херово работает- не так считали.. Ну понятно, короче.
Появляется Доп ТЗ, которое позволяет худо-бедно соответствовать полученным результатам. Еще можно повыбрасывать "неудобные" результаты испытаний- типа неисправности техники, некондиционность боеприпасов. Если нужно,  то можно выдать еще одно Доп ТЗ.

Еще один вариант- деньги кончились, а вот самолет несколько существенных пунктов ТЗ не только не выполнил, но там и собака не валялась. И тут промышленность встает в позу- нужен еще этап, нужно финансирование. Если МО тоже станет в позу- ну мы сказали, а вы сами злобные буратины (ПС, НЯЗ, серьезные иски у Сухого Минобороны практически никогда не выигрывает), а если даст денег- можно пилить дальше.
Тут как-то в таком монстре видел предложение установить на Су-24М конформные баки :)   

в: на этапе принятия на вооружение просим перенести критические недостатки типа дрожания прицела на больших скоростях из 1 перечня (невозможность принятия образца на вооружения), а потом мы, клянусь мамой, все быстренько устраним, все будет белке в глаз попадать. Ну а потом... Если получилось- устранят, не получилось- так угодно аллаху.

ПС я всего этого насмотрелся более за 15 лет достаточно много.

ППС Как вариант, отказ от ликвидации программы Су-34 было вызвано решимостью спасти НАПО. (ИМХО)

----------


## PPV

> Все так. Только есть несколько НО. 
> а: ...
> б: ...
> в: ...
> ПС я всего этого насмотрелся более за 15 лет достаточно много.
> ... (ИМХО)


Спорить здесь и приводить хоть какие-нибудь доводы не считаю возможным, признаю вашу правоту полностью и безоговорочно, поскольку:
а. Вы явно информированы гораздо больше меня, как в силу работы на лучшем в нашей стране предприятии отрасли, и, следовательно, гораздо лучшего знания специфики обсуждаемого предмета, так и вашего огромного (15 лет) опыта работы, 
б. В силу изложенного в пункте "а", вы открываете здесь для меня такие глубины из истории создания этой машины, которые просто недоступны, мне, простому смертному, и я просто не могу далее на равных с вами обсуждать здесь эту тему.
в. Кроме этого, я не считаю возможным обсуждать подобные темы со сколь-нибудь серьезной степенью детализации на открытом ресурсе, о чем считаю вполне возможным сказать и вам...

----------


## TapAc

> Тут как-то в таком монстре видел предложение установить на Су-24М конформные баки :)   
> (ИМХО)


По СУ-24 в ходе предполагаемой большой модернизации было предложение установить отсек вооружения внутри фюзеляжа.
От идеи отказались в пользу нового самолета.

----------


## KURYER

> ППС Как вариант, отказ от ликвидации программы Су-34 было вызвано решимостью спасти НАПО. (ИМХО)


Второй раз вижу этот посыл. Всегда казалось, что с решимостью у нас в стране спасают только АвтоВАЗ. Рядом были умирающие десятилетиями Саратовский авиазавод и Авиастар. Один спасли, а второй похоронили....

----------


## gadalkin

Лично мое мнение такое: Су-34 жив благодаря Платану :)
Отсутствие нормальной  круглосуточной оптической прицельной системы в ВКС РФ держит этот самолет на плаву. 
Не зря ж индусы и малазийцы искали правду для своих Су-30 в Израиле и Франции.

----------


## lithium

Уважаемый F74, Вы блестяще охарактеризовали процессы, которые привели к появлению Су-34!  




> МО решил с зубовным скрипом продолжать финансирование.


Думаю, что для устранения скрипа в ответственных местах могли и подмазать.  :Smile:

----------


## lithium

> Лично мое мнение такое: Су-34 жив благодаря Платану :)


Но что мешает ставить "Платан" на другие машины?

----------


## PPV

> Уважаемый F74, Вы блестяще охарактеризовали процессы, которые привели к появлению Су-34!  ...


Союз меча и орала! Кардинал и Буанасье - это сила!

----------


## lithium

> Увеличение массы в связи с "бронированием" кабины, поверьте, было не так уж велико...


Уважаемый PPV  на каком основании сделано данное утверждение?  



> Окончательную апробацию все эти решения проходили на этапе ГСИ самолета,


  Если  Вы сделали такой упор на формальную сторону, то прошу Вас указать, где в в *ГОСТ РВ. 15.201-2001* упомянут термин «ГСИ»?

----------


## F74

> Союз меча и орала! Кардинал и Буанасье - это сила!


Ну уж цитируйте хоть без ошибок: "Галантерейщик и кардинал- это сила" (с) к/ф "Три мушкетера"

----------


## PPV

> Уважаемый PPV  на каком основании сделано данное утверждение?  
> 
>   Если  Вы сделали такой упор на формальную сторону, то прошу Вас указать, где в в *ГОСТ РВ. 15.201-2001* упомянут термин «ГСИ»?


Ключевым в моей фразе является слово "поверьте", а про основание в данном конкретном случае позвольте мне умолчать.
Теперь по поводу формальной стороны. Я попытался в доступной форме объяснить вам как в целом обстоит дело в КБ при создании новой техники и машины 10В конкретно. ГОСТы - дело, конечно, важное и нужное, но они меняются со временем, меняется и терминология. Сейчас, к примеру, в рамках ОКР исчез этап АП, зато действительность часто приносит нам вообще ненормированные по ГОСТ обозначения, типа ЭТП. Это все не суть важно, речь не об этом. И если в нынешнем поколении ГОСТов нет именно такого обозначения как ГСИ, то поищите там "синонимы", мне кажется там в любом случае должен остаться термин "государственные испытания", а если не найдете, я буду крайне удивлен...

----------


## PPV

> Ну уж цитируйте хоть без ошибок: "Галантерейщик и кардинал- это сила" (с) к/ф "Три мушкетера"


Вы как всегда правы, в очередной раз посыпаю голову пеплом...

----------


## gadalkin

> Но что мешает ставить "Платан" на другие машины?


Размеры не самого современного прицельного комплекса, для которого нужна целая "шахта".

----------


## gadalkin

> По СУ-24 в ходе предполагаемой большой модернизации было предложение установить отсек вооружения внутри фюзеляжа.
> От идеи отказались в пользу нового самолета.


Даже не могу предположить куда там могли отсек этот придумать :)

----------


## ZHeN

> Лично мое мнение такое: Су-34 жив благодаря Платану :)
> Отсутствие нормальной  круглосуточной оптической прицельной системы в ВКС РФ держит этот самолет на плаву.


уж сколько денег УОМЗ выделялось на Сапсан - всё распилилось. но даже эта сумма ни в какое сравнение не идёт с баблом, спущенным на программу Су-34. 



> Не зря ж индусы и малазийцы искали правду для своих Су-30 в Израиле и Франции.


аха, УОМЗ после удачного пропила всего бабла на Сапсан тоже побежал искать правду у французов

да и что-то мне подсказывает, что правда у французов и израильтян получше по качеству будет, нежели этот гроб "платан"

----------


## lithium

> Ключевым в моей фразе является слово "поверьте", а про основание в данном конкретном случае позвольте мне умолчать.


В таком случае, позвольте Вам не поверить. Как можно верить словам человека, который не ориентируется в терминах, которыми пытается пользоваться? 



> Я попытался в доступной форме объяснить вам как в целом обстоит дело в КБ при создании новой техники и машины 10В конкретно.


  Вы  бывали в КБ?  :Smile: 



> ГОСТы - дело, конечно, важное и нужное, но они меняются со временем, меняется и терминология.


Стесняюсь спросить, сколько документов Вы согласовали у Заказчика при такой аргументации.



> зато действительность часто приносит нам вообще ненормированные по ГОСТ обозначения, типа ЭТП.


Вот это да! И как эти документы, «не нормированные ГОСТом»,   подписывают заказчики? 



> И если в нынешнем поколении ГОСТов нет именно такого обозначения как ГСИ,


ГОСТ РВ. 15.201-2001  действующий и пока он действует, говорить про ГСИ ошибочно, т.к. такого понятия нет.



> то поищите там "синонимы", мне кажется там в любом случае должен остаться термин "государственные испытания", а если не найдете, я буду крайне удивлен...


Понятия гос. испытаний  в ГОСТ РВ. 15.201-2001 , кончено  же  есть. Если бы Вы были причастны к разработке военной техники, то знали бы об этом.

----------


## lithium

> Размеры не самого современного прицельного комплекса, для которого нужна целая "шахта".


  Уважаемый gadalkin  поддерживаю сказанное. Про моральное устаревание БРЭО «Утенка» я и сам писал. 
И тут опять возникает вопрос – почему средства расходуются на «броневанны» вместо того, что бы провести миниатюризацию прицельного комплекса?

----------


## lithium

> уж сколько денег УОМЗ выделялось на Сапсан - всё распилилось. но даже эта сумма ни в какое сравнение не идёт с баблом, спущенным на программу Су-34.


Очень справедливые слова, дорогой коллега. 
Вы заострили внимание на главной беде нашего ВПК, заключающейся в том, что даже при наличии хорошего финансирование во многих местах отсутствует рациональное освоение выделяемых средств. Деньги, которые могли бы пойти на освоение матриц для тепловизоров в РФ уходят на сварные санбачки и «броневанны».

----------


## PPV

> В таком случае, позвольте Вам не поверить. Как можно верить словам человека, который не ориентируется в терминах, которыми пытается пользоваться?...


Да за ради Бога, уважаемый! Имеете полное право. Засим, позвольте откланяться.
С искренним уважением к вашему интеллекту!...

----------


## APKAH

> В таком случае, позвольте Вам не поверить. Как можно верить словам человека, который не ориентируется в терминах, которыми пытается пользоваться? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от PPV
> 
> ...


Можете не верить, но выглядит это довольно смешно, когда новичок, который читает морали о Су-34 историку и одному из ведущих конструкторов КБ Сухого, автору нескольких книг и статей...

----------


## lithium

> одному из ведущих конструкторов КБ Сухого, автору нескольких книг и статей...


Уважаемый APKAH, с коллегой PPV я не знаком лично. По каким признакам я должен был установить указанные факты?

----------


## APKAH

> Уважаемый APKAH, с коллегой PPV я не знаком лично. По каким признакам я должен был установить указанные факты?


Вот поэтому я вам и объяснил, чтобы вы были в курсе  :Smile:

----------


## TapAc

> Даже не могу предположить куда там могли отсек этот придумать :)


Между двигателями разместили отсек вооружения, самолёт стал шире. При этом боевая нагрузка увеличивалась весьма серьёзно.
Внешне самолёт стал ещё больше походить на F-111.

----------


## lindr

> Все так. Только есть несколько НО.


Да ваша критика *понятно какого* разработчика обоснована и указанные факты имели место, но вы упускаете несколько важных аспектов.

- разработчик коммерческое предприятие (как так вышло - отдельный вопрос) его хозяева с яростью увольняли и увольняют целые коллективы, если они не дают хоть какой-то прибыли

- финансирование было долгое время ограниченным, а доступ к современным западным технологиям закрыт и по сей день, свои же по большей части угроблены в 90-е, хотя и на 1991 мы отставили от запада лет на 10-15. Тем не менее была проделана огромная работа и итоговое изделие по МГ в разы меньше того что закладывалось при проектировании планера.

- разработчик находился в порочном кругу: чтобы получить средства на доводку надо быть уверенным что машина пойдет в серию, а чтобы машина пошла в серию надо провести доводку, которая требует больших средств, которые ни кто не даст, если нет гарантий что машина пойдет в серию.

- в этих условия проталкивание сырого проекта - единственный выход, дабы можно было приползти к хозяевам предприятия на коленках и слезно молить, пожалуйста не увольняйте нас, вот бумага, серия будет, дайте пока взаймы, потерпите годик -два,  потом денег дадут, ваши вложения окупятся еще и в прибытке будете...

----------


## KURYER

Копий столько сломано о несчастный Су-34...Все описанные выше проблемы (*F74* и *PPV*) с лёгкостью ложатся АБСОЛЮТНО на любую систему оружия от ИСЗ до подводных лодок и в АБСОЛЮТНО любой стране. К чему идёт весь этот спор?

----------


## F74

> Да ваша критика *понятно какого* разработчика обоснована и указанные факты имели место, но вы упускаете несколько важных аспектов.
> 
> - разработчик коммерческое предприятие (как так вышло - отдельный вопрос) его хозяева с яростью увольняли и увольняют целые коллективы, если они не дают хоть какой-то прибыли
> 
> - финансирование было долгое время ограниченным, а доступ к современным западным технологиям закрыт и по сей день, свои же по большей части угроблены в 90-е, хотя и на 1991 мы отставили от запада лет на 10-15. Тем не менее была проделана огромная работа и итоговое изделие по МГ в разы меньше того что закладывалось при проектировании планера.
> 
> - разработчик находился в порочном кругу: чтобы получить средства на доводку надо быть уверенным что машина пойдет в серию, а чтобы машина пошла в серию надо провести доводку, которая требует больших средств, которые ни кто не даст, если нет гарантий что машина пойдет в серию.
> 
> - в этих условия проталкивание сырого проекта - единственный выход, дабы можно было приползти к хозяевам предприятия на коленках и слезно молить, пожалуйста не увольняйте нас, вот бумага, серия будет, дайте пока взаймы, потерпите годик -два,  потом денег дадут, ваши вложения окупятся еще и в прибытке будете...


Я тоже все эти веселые годы работал (и сейчас работаю)  в коммерческой фирме, занимавшейся разработкой оборудования. И видел, как работали практически за копейки. Понимаю, что тогда заказчик не мог требовать результата за рубль за свою копейку. Но вот в новые времена, когда у государства появились деньги, некоторые производители все равно говорили- дорогое-да, плохое- да, а все равно бери- вот этого я не понимаю. Коррупция развращает, и всегда хочется машину длинную не только себе, но и сыну.

----------


## gadalkin

> Уважаемый gadalkin  поддерживаю сказанное. Про моральное устаревание БРЭО «Утенка» я и сам писал. 
> И тут опять возникает вопрос – почему средства расходуются на «броневанны» вместо того, что бы провести миниатюризацию прицельного комплекса?


Это мероприятие (опять же мое сугубо личное мнение) - дело не одного дня. Мы просто не можем этого  :Smile:  сделать быстро. Да и можем ли?

----------


## lindr

> Но вот в новые времена, когда у государства появились деньги, некоторые производители все равно говорили- дорогое-да, плохое- да, а все равно бери- вот этого я не понимаю.


А этого и нет, военпреды уже реально бесят порой.

Потом если даже резко усилить финансирование результат будет не сразу, потом прирост часто съедается за счет смежников, а они монополисты как правило, и учуяв запах денег всеми способами наровят поднять закупочную цену.

Кроме того вы понимаете, что порой изделия нужны *прямо сейчас* а чаще всего *позавчера*

----------


## F74

> А этого и нет, военпреды уже реально бесят порой.
> 
> Потом если даже резко усилить финансирование результат будет не сразу, потом прирост часто съедается за счет смежников, а они монополисты как правило, и учуяв запах денег всеми способами наровят поднять закупочную цену.
> 
> Кроме того вы понимаете, что порой изделия нужны *прямо сейчас* а чаще всего *позавчера*


Да все я это вижу. И кучу задниц, начиная с импортозамещения. И про смежников знаю (некоторые вообще отказываются сопровождать свои изделия). "Прямо сейчас" знаю. Только коммерции это пофигу.
Про борьбу нанайских мальчиков СВП-24 vs Су-24М2 все уже знают. Но вот хотелось попилить разработчику...

----------


## L39aero

В общем,можно сказать так: это целая веха в нашем самолетостроении и без нее мы никуда не делись бы! машина свои задачи, все же выполняет, и по-лучше чем некоторые собратья, сам планер новый, чем точно не могут похвастаться 24ки, а в новый планер можно и оборудование по-новее впихнуть, оно кстати и так старостью не отличается, есть обьем и потенциал для модернизации и это главное!!ему пока замены нет!

----------


## lindr

> и потенциал для модернизации


Работы в этом направлении ведутся, естественно, т.к. пару лет назад в серию пошли новые процессоры, широко рекламируемые на выставках, их будут ставить почти на все, от ноутбука до спутника.

----------


## Igor_k

Дожили.Павла Плунского спрашивают,были ли он в КБ Сухого.Да еще смелое утверждение,что броневанна не спасает ни от чего.Обычно противники 34-ки любезно разрешают ей спасать от стрелковки и МЗА.Кстати,броневанна входит в силовую схему самолета,так что "лишнего" веса добавляется не так и много -400-500кг.
Ну,и что макс.нагрузка у Су-34 -12т ,вроде бы,общеизвестна(с неполной заправкой,разумеется).И,что тоже важно,он может возить на одной(или трех)узлах подвески по 3т.в отличие от.Что там еще было в списке -ах,да,мировой опыт.Так по этому же опыту,американцы,когда требовалось,привлекали к тактическим бомбежкам и Б-52 с Б-1
P.S.
А вот дядю Мишу я в гриме не признал

----------


## Igor_k

Дожили.Павла Плунского спрашивают,были ли он в КБ Сухого.Да еще смелое утверждение,что броневанна не спасает ни от чего.Обычно противники 34-ки любезно разрешают ей спасать от стрелковки и МЗА.Кстати,броневанна входит в силовую схему самолета,так что "лишнего" веса добавляется не так и много -400-500кг.
Ну,и что макс.нагрузка у Су-34 -12т ,вроде бы,общеизвестна(с неполной заправкой,разумеется).И,что тоже важно,он может возить на одной(или трех)узлах подвески по 3т.в отличие от.Что там еще было в списке -ах,да,мировой опыт.Так по этому же опыту,американцы,когда требовалось,привлекали к тактическим бомбежкам и Б-52 с Б-1
P.S.
А вот дядю Мишу я в гриме не признал

----------


## BAE

> Уважаемый APKAH, с коллегой PPV я не знаком лично. По каким признакам я должен был установить указанные факты?


Извините, уважаемый, но даже беглое (несистемное) знакомство с Вашей бурной деятельностью на этом форуме ( зарегистрирован 03.01.2016, но уже* старожил*!  :Rolleyes: ) вызывает сомнение в том, что установление фактов, выпадающих из формата Вашего субъективного видения какой либо проблемы, имеет для Вас какое-то значение.

(Я позволил себе этот комментарий исключительно исходя из провокационно-агрессивной манеры ведения дискуссии, Вам присущей. Видите ли, не всем это нравится. А посему Вы должны быть готовы к подобной реакции и в дальнейшем, надеюсь, Вы это понимаете?  :Cool: )

----------


## Саныч 62

> И,что тоже важно,он может возить на одной(или трех)узлах подвески по 3т.в отличие от.


 А кое на каких и поболе... :Rolleyes:

----------


## lithium

> Обычно противники 34-ки любезно разрешают ей спасать от стрелковки и МЗА.


Какой в этом смысл? 



> Кстати,броневанна входит в силовую схему самолета,так что "лишнего" веса добавляется не так и много -400-500кг.


Это все так, но т.к. эта броня все равно не щащает ни от чего, то мы получаем целые полтонны мервого груза и необоснованное увеличение трудоемкости и цены. И оправдать это никак нельзя. 
Кроме того, росту массы конструкции «Утенка» способствует чудовищный коридор за кабиной. Как быть с этим?




> Ну,и что макс.нагрузка у Су-34 -12т ,вроде бы,общеизвестна


Вопросы вызывает, то что в рекламе экспортного Су-32 упорно пишут 8 т. Зачем?



> Так по этому же опыту,американцы,когда требовалось,привлекали к тактическим бомбежкам и Б-52 с Б-1


Само по себе это повод для зависти. Но при чем тут Су-34?

----------


## lithium

> В общем,можно сказать так: это целая веха в нашем самолетостроении


Оснований назвать «Утенка»  вехой нет, т.к. в нем отстутствуют принципиально новые технические решения и технологии. Нет у утенка и выдающихся технических характеристик.  Т-4 и Су-27 действительно были символами прогресса как для отечественной так и для мировой авиации. Таким символом мог бы стать и Т-4 МС. А Су-34 – лишь дорогостоящая ошибка. 



> и без нее мы никуда не делись бы!


Отнюдь. Если бы средства, выброшенные на «Утенка» были бы пущены на закупку Су-30,   модернизацию Ту-22М3, Ту-160 и МиГ-31 (31БМ - супер машина, почти НЛО), создание отчественного аналога JDAM и БПЛА  RQ-9 Reaper и  поддержание аэродромов, то эффект действительно бы впечатлил.



> есть обьем и потенциал для модернизации и это главное!!ему пока замены нет!


Чем больше восклицательных знаков – тем убедительнее. :Smile: 
А потенциала для модернизации у него нет по причине ошибоного компоновочного решения и неуправляемых воздухозаборников. Су-34 – тупик, путь в который был оплачен   миллиардами рублей российских налогоплательщиков и  потраченными в пустую годами.

----------


## lithium

> Между двигателями разместили отсек вооружения, самолёт стал шире. При этом боевая нагрузка увеличивалась весьма серьёзно.
> Внешне самолёт стал ещё больше походить на F-111.


А мне предствился уменьшенный Ту-22М*2*. 
Какие двигатели должны были быть на "Супер Су-24"?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Су-34 – лишь дорогостоящая ошибка.


*lithium*, все уже давно поняли Вашу позицию по самолёту. Ещё 100 постов назад. Огромная просьба: не повторяться. Просто уже надоело. Если можете, то не пишите больше здесь.

С уважением.

----------


## lithium

> - разработчик коммерческое предприятие (как так вышло - отдельный вопрос) его хозяева с яростью увольняли и увольняют целые коллективы, если они не дают хоть какой-то прибыли


В случае с 34 дело не в форме собственности, а в технической политике МО, которая безумна.
Если бы от МО поступил  своевременный заказ на Су-30, то доходы могли быть такми же как и от «Утенка».



> а доступ к современным западным технологиям закрыт и по сей день,


Уважаемый коллега, здесь Вы ошибаетесь. 
Приведу два примера. 
Первый пример из прошлого – в 80-е, на пике холодной войны днепропетровский Южмаш получал американские ЧПУ-шные станки для производства вафельных панелей из АМг-6, которые шли на изготовление обечаек баков ракет 15А18М. За счет  этого удалось поднять энергомассовое совершенство по сравнению с 15А18 и сэкономить массу для нанесения толстого МФП. 
Пример из настоящего: во второй половине 2000-х для многих исследовательских организаций (ГосНИИмаш, ФКП «ГкНИПАС») закуплены американские скоростные видеокамеры «Фантом» которые нельзя было продавать в РФ еще до введения «так называемых санкций». 
Так что, все есть, если есть правильные решения. 



> свои же по большей части угроблены в 90-е


Тут Вы правы. Но кто мешает восстаналивать и развивать отечественные технологии, а не разбазаривать деньги на сварные санбачки?

----------


## Саныч 62

> А потенциала для модернизации у него нет по причине ошибоного компоновочного решения и неуправляемых воздухозаборников.


 У F-16 - воздухозаборник нерегулируемый.

----------


## skynomad

> У F-16 - воздухозаборник нерегулируемый.


Так это ж  мериканский самолет, ему можно. :Biggrin:

----------


## Djoker

1:16 - Су-34 в Крыму?

----------


## stream

1:16 - Су-34 в Крыму?

морячки, МиГ-29

----------


## KAV

> 1:16 - Су-34 в Крыму?
> 
> морячки, МиГ-29


Ага.. Су-30СМ Краснознаменного Севастопольского 43-его ОМШАП.

----------


## lindr

> Тут Вы правы. Но кто мешает восстаналивать и развивать отечественные технологии, а не разбазаривать деньги на сварные санбачки?


Вы плохо понимаете специфику отрасли, и сложность момента.

Во первых серийные заводы должны что-то производить иначе производственная база разрушается и этот процесс трудно обратим.

Во вторых даже самые передовые технические решения не имеют ценности если серийное производство не способно их тиражировать.

В третих элементная база, в 2001 почти все КБ столкнулись с ситуацией что советские запасы исчерпаны, к примеру для производства некоторых боевых РЛС брали комплектующие из отбросов советского периода, выбирая наименее плохие. Из производство прекратилось из-за развала ВПК и восстановить его невозможно, *нужно строить несколько новых заводов*. 

Пошли по простому пути - массовые закупки за рубежом иногда по сложным схемам иначе сделки были бы заблокированы США.

Предпринимались усилия для исправления ситуации, в 2003-05 наконец появились отечественные чипы по уровню решений аналог К6 / Пентиума 2.

Благодаря ним появились Су-30МК2 и прочие.

Пару лет назад мы вышли на уровень Пентиума 3 по уже в 2 ядрами плюс ДСП, В этом году - уже 8 ядерный процессор* (см. проспекты МАКСа , сайт производителя и Википедию*) он достиг уровня Пентиума 4 а наличие ДСП дает уровень 2008-10 годов и это реально прорыв.

В четвертых современных тепловизоров в СССР не было. Созданию современных моделей в РФ мешало практически все, нет фундаментальной базы, нет элементной базы, нет технологий, купить их нельзя, была надежда, что проблема будет решаться освоением лицензионного производства. Ни тут проделана огромная работа хотя наши вертолеты обвешанные многочисленными значками разных форм и размеров несколько удивляют заказчиков.

Резюме

- гнать серию из того что есть, текущий момент требует количества более чем качества. 

- проводить модернизацию серийных образцов не прерывая выпуска и совмещая их ремонтом дабы не снижать боеготовности.

- воссоздавать отечественную промышленность (в 2013-14 даже простые элементы как резисторы и конденсаторы массово покупали на Украине из-за дешевизны)

То что вы презрительно называете "санбачками" - лучшее что можно производить серийно, то что вы хотели бы иметь на замену даже при идеальных условиях появится не ранее 2020 года как минимум. Наше на 2000 год (а его стоит считать за отсчет начала возврата ) 25-30 летнее отставание с некоторых отраслях можно было пройти и в целом прошли за 15 лет, но мир увы тоже не стоял на месте.

А война идет прямо сейчас.

----------


## lithium

> Вы плохо понимаете специфику отрасли, и сложность момента.


Уважаемый lindr, я все понимаю хорошо. 



> Пошли по простому пути - массовые закупки за рубежом иногда по сложным схемам иначе сделки были бы заблокированы США.


Да, я об этом тоже  писал в прошлом сообщении. 



> Пару лет назад мы вышли на уровень Пентиума 3 по уже в 2 ядрами плюс ДСП, В этом году - уже 8 ядерный процессор* (см. проспекты МАКСа , сайт производителя и Википедию*) он достиг уровня Пентиума 4 а наличие ДСП дает уровень 2008-10 годов и это реально прорыв. .


Если я правильно Вас понял, то Вы ведете речь про изделия фирмы МЦСТ. Их продукция действительно внушает оптимизм. 




> нет технологий, купить их нельзя, .


Все можно купить, если есть деньги. Про схемы мы уже говорили.  




> (в 2013-14 даже простые элементы как резисторы и конденсаторы массово покупали на Украине из-за дешевизны)


Я в своих изделиях заменял украинские резисторы АЛЯР на ШКАБ еще в 2010 году. Тогда вообще шла компания по замене украинских радиоэлементов. 



> То что вы презрительно называете "санбачками"


Слово санбачек нужно понимать буквально. 



> А война идет прямо сейчас.


И кто с кем воюет?

----------


## lithium

> У F-16 - воздухозаборник нерегулируемый.


Су-34 создавался на базе Су-27, а не F-16.

----------


## GThomson

> Между двигателями разместили отсек вооружения, самолёт стал шире. При этом боевая нагрузка увеличивалась весьма серьёзно.
> Внешне самолёт стал ещё больше походить на F-111.


а на сколько уменьшился радиус действия?
между двигателями сантиметров пятьдесят расстояние, от начала форсажной камеры, и вперёд, между воздухозаборниками, до шахты - сплошной топливный бак.
куда керосин заливать?
удлинить нос и вместо чугуниевых плит сделать топливный бак?

----------


## PPV

> Су-34 создавался на базе Су-27, а не F-16.


И это тоже было ошибкой конструкторов Сухого!

----------


## lindr

> Все можно купить, если есть деньги. Про схемы мы уже говорили.


Чушь, все отслеживается и принимаются контрмеры, к сожалению вам придется поверить мне на слово, увы.




> Я в своих изделиях заменял украинские резисторы АЛЯР на ШКАБ еще в 2010 году. Тогда вообще шла компания по замене украинских радиоэлементов.


Вы молодец, а иных волновала лишь себестоимость, пока...




> И кто с кем воюет?


Вещь которая для всех очевидна но о которой не принято говорить.

В середине 2000-х встал вопрос как вернуть стране ее былое влияние в мире.

Путем нехитрых размышлений было принято решение воссоздать СССР в в том или ином виде и укрепить тесные связи с немногими верными союзниками.

Война 2008, Таможенный союз 2010 кода, "Pax Medvedika" на просторах СНГ в 2011-12 годах - направление вполне очевидно.

Весной 2011 политический конфликт по этому вопросу между РФ из Западом перешел в военною фазу. Не знаю как для Вас, но для меня события 19 марта 2011 - начало войны между РФ и Западом, Сирия и Украина стали логическим продолжением.

Еще в 2003 стало ясно, что единственным  реальным аргументом внешней политики является военная сила.

ООН умерла 22 марта 2003, ее можно смело распускать, проку все равно никакого. 

Об остальном сможете догадаться сами.

----------


## ОБУ

> Су-34 создавался на базе Су-27, а не F-16.


А су-24 на базе су-15, в авиации не просто создать что то с нуля, не опираясь на опыт

----------


## Igor_k

Ну,давайте по порядку.Понятно,что вряд ли можно рассчитывать,что Вы поменяете кочку зрения,но форум и другие читают
Смысл прямой.При выполнении ударных операций иногда приходится спускаться и на малые высоты.В 2003 году так были сбиты один или два страйк Игла.Это при том,что в Иракщине и в 91 гду не было вменяемой войсковой ПВО,а в 2003 году и подавно.А самое главное,что вопреки Вашему глубокому убеждению,броневанна защищает,причем не только от стрелковки,но и от поражающих элементов УР.Разумеется,не при прямом попадании.Но ракеты,например,те же Сайдвиндеры,частенько подрывались на границе зоны поражения.Т.е.,броня не панацея,а лишний шанс,от которого никакой летчик отказываться не будет.Да и при аварии может защитить.
 И летать на преступно-малых тоже вполне может потребоваться.Это американцы имеют возможностть полгода готовится к демократизации какой-нибудь папуасии,вроде того же Ирака или Ливии,потом спокойно и вдумчиво выбивать ПВО(особенно ,когда там одни ослы с баранами) и уже затем летать на средних высотах и кидать УАБы.А для российских условий более чем вероятна ситуевина,когда ПВО противника еще не подавлена,а раздолбать мост/колонну бронетехники/плотину Ататюрка надо еще вчера.
Как быть с чем -с коридором?Встать,сделать физзарядку,может быть,пробежку.У Вас есть информация,насколько он увеличивает вес машины? у меня нет.
Пишут.И Вы пишите(из анекдота).Вес БН при полной заправке ,НЯЗ,8 тонн,но иногда далеко летать и не нужно,тогда можно увеличить БН.Либо,наоборот,подвесить ПТБ или УПАЗ.Так что если тот же Су-30СМ или Миг-31 потребуется дозаправить,то придется привлекать Су-24 или Су-34.
Вообще-то завидовать нехорошо.Даже если у американцев есть самые большие пушки для стрельбы по воробьям.
И потенциал для модернизации у него гораздо больший,чем у Су-30.И по внутренним объемам и по грузоподъемности(сейчас нет ПКР в 2-3 тонны весом -через несколько лет может появиться) и по электрике.

----------


## Ростаслав

Уважаемые товарищи! 

Уже давно читаю этот форум, так как интересуюсь авиацией. У меня к вам большая просьба: пишите грамотнее и предметнее, а то часто мало что можно понять. Кроме того, не нужно переходить на хамство (например, советуя оппоненту, что ему нужно делать). Спасибо.

----------


## lithium

> Чушь, все отслеживается и принимаются контрмеры, к сожалению вам придется поверить мне на слово, увы.


Думаю, что успех каждой конкретной поставки зависит от тщательности ее подготовки. 
Камеры «Фантом» я трогал руками и смотрел снятые ими фильмы. Это тот факт, которому я верю. 



> а иных волновала лишь себестоимость, пока...


Себестоимость – штука серьезная, но замена «АЛЯРов» была связана с их исключением из МОП. А если элемента нет в МОП, то как его допускали Заказчики? 



> Не знаю как для Вас, но для меня события 19 марта 2011 - начало войны между РФ и Западом, Сирия и Украина стали логическим продолжением.


 Я  думаю, что борьба России и ведущих западных стран (сначала Англия, потом США) началась на много раньше – в 19 в., во времена «Большой игры», а может быть  – во времена Наполеона. 



> Еще в 2003 стало ясно, что единственным  реальным аргументом внешней политики является военная сила.


Так было всегда. 



> ООН умерла 22 марта 2003, ее можно смело распускать, проку все равно никакого.


ООН ни кто не распустит. В этой конторе вращаются и пилятся крупные деньги.

----------


## lindr

> Я думаю, что борьба России и ведущих западных стран (сначала Англия, потом США) началась на много раньше – в 19 в., во времена «Большой игры», а может быть – во времена Наполеона.


Фазы бывают разные, сейчас горячая.




> Себестоимость – штука серьезная, но замена «АЛЯРов» была связана с их исключением из МОП. А если элемента нет в МОП, то как его допускали Заказчики?


Украина производила советскую номенклатуру, происхождение изделия мало кого волновало, никто не запрещал их использовать и не возражал.




> Думаю, что успех каждой конкретной поставки зависит от тщательности ее подготовки.


Разовые закупки так можно провернуть и то не всегда.

----------


## stream

> Либо,наоборот,подвесить ПТБ или УПАЗ.Так что если тот же Су-30СМ или Миг-31 потребуется дозаправить,то придется привлекать Су-24 или Су-34.


На 34 установка УПАЗ не предусмотрена(((

----------


## lithium

> В 2003 году так были сбиты один или два страйк Игла.


Где можно почитать подробности? 



> броневанна защищает,причем не только от стрелковки,но и от поражающих элементов УР.


Летчики на половину торчат из ванны, так что от УРВВ и ЗУР она не спасет. 



> А для российских условий более чем вероятна ситуевина,когда ПВО противника еще не подавлена,


Значит ее нужно подавлять ракетами. Всё остальное –опасное безрассудство. Как думаете, почему Х-31ПМ названа основной ракетой  авиационного комплекса 10В?



> а раздолбать...плотину Ататюрка


 для этого есть "Калибр"



> Как быть с чем -с коридором?Встать,сделать физзарядку,может быть,пробежку.У Вас есть информация,насколько он увеличивает вес машины? у меня нет.


 У коридора есть потолок, передняя и задняя стенки. Массу материалов можно прикинуть по чертежу. Но то, что это мертвый груз ясно и без расчетов. 



> Так что если тот же Су-30СМ или Миг-31 потребуется дозаправить,то придется привлекать Су-24 или Су-34.


   Ил-78 тоже сгодится.   :Smile: 



> Вообще-то завидовать нехорошо.Даже если у американцев есть самые большие пушки для стрельбы по воробьям.


Но, что делать, если такая возможность есть только у американцев? Остается только завидовать. Конечно, можно доработать  Ту-160 и Ту-22М3, но в России не ищут легких путей. 



> И потенциал для модернизации у него гораздо больший,чем у Су-30.И по внутренним объемам


Эти объемы созданы в ущерб аэродинамике. Разве это хорошо? 
И если судить с точки зрения внутренних объемов, то  *лучше всего будет модернизировать Ту-22М3, а не выбрасывать их на помойку, как это было сделано в Воздвиженке.* 



> и по грузоподъемности(сейчас нет ПКР в 2-3 тонны весом -через несколько лет может появиться) и по электрике.


Почему грузоподъемность Су-30 должна быть меньше, если   двигатели и несущие плоскости 34 и 30 практически одинаковы, а Су-30 имеет  лучшую аэродинамику и меньшую массу конструкции?
Про "электрику" я не понял. Прошу пояснить.

----------


## lithium

> Украина производила советскую номенклатуру, происхождение изделия мало кого волновало, никто не запрещал их использовать и не возражал.


ОЖО и ШКАБ, пришедшие на замену АЛЯР тоже советские.
Украинские элементы начали исключать из МОПов после того, как закончил скакать первый майдан. И мне непонятно, как заказчики могли допустить элементы, исключенные из МОП при наличии российского аналога. 
Или Вы ведете речь о гражданской продукции? 



> Разовые закупки так можно провернуть и то не всегда.


Для получения технологии достаточно разовой закупки. Так сказать, купил станок и пользуйся. Как это было, к примеру, на Южмаше.

----------


## L39aero

Кажется,я начинаю догадываться почему вам понадобилось 12 лет на разработку х-31пм!вы когда про авиацию рассуждать начинаете,уровень примерно,ну был же пгрк Пионер,зачем делали Тополь,а потом на его базе еще и М разработали,а потом и ярс!так и здесь!вы просто свой су-30 на фото рассмотрите и сравните со всех ракурсов с су-34!примените инженерные знания,про нагрузку,вас не смущает,что су-34 может нести 3000 баки,а су-30см нет,вам в голову не пришло,что силовой набор в корне отличается везде,корпус,крыло,там только внешние обводы в районе крыла сохранены!топливная система больше и сложнее,крыло круче и более нагруженное,под корпус взгляните,балка между двигателей и мбд3 у-2т на спарке не подсказывает о нагрузках?контейнеры Рэб не подсказывают вам что системы в корне разные?а вам не кажется что самолету работающему у земли нафиг ваши регулируемые вз не нужны!а профиль корпуса не подсказывает на сверхзвуковой профиль?мы ж вам не рассказываем что HARM тоньше и длиннее и поэтому лучше по Рлс бьет чем Х-31!чего вы пришли на форум,ни пальцем в глаз ни в зуб ногой в аэродинамике и ттз к определенным видам авиации!разберитесь,адеква  тно задавайте вопросы и вы поймете что су-30см отнюдь не вершина развития фронтовой ударной авиации!и про бронекабину,в которой якобы летчики по пояс торчат,а в тандерболте случаем они с головой спрятаны в броне ванне,которая не цельносварная,а на винтах

----------


## lindr

> Украинские элементы начали исключать из МОПов после того, как закончил скакать первый майдан. И мне непонятно, как заказчики могли допустить элементы, исключенные из МОП при наличии российского аналога.


Во первых не исключали их, во вторых аналогов иногда не было, в третьих что-то выбиралось сознательно из-за соображений себестоимости. Каждый случай разный. А после 2014 списки на замену листы со списками наименований, много листов...

Сейчас проблема в общем и целом решена, так что нечего так переживать.




> Для получения технологии достаточно разовой закупки. Так сказать, купил станок и пользуйся. Как это было, к примеру, на Южмаше.


Давно так не смеялся. Прямо по Сердюкову, танки из гипермаркета.

----------


## Djoker

Неизвестно, что сейчас с беднягой-перевертышем?





Авиатурслет на Юце-2015 ч.2 дорога Усмань-Вешенская - igor113

----------


## ОБУ

Спишут, скорее всего, переворот через крыло удар то не слабый был... Интересно, а борты страхуют только на время облёта на АРЗ или ОСАГО ТОЖЕ есть?

----------


## Саныч 62

> Спишут, скорее всего, переворот через крыло удар то не слабый был... Интересно, а борты страхуют только на время облёта на АРЗ или ОСАГО ТОЖЕ есть?


 КАСКО хорошо бы  :Rolleyes:

----------


## lithium

> Кажется,я начинаю догадываться почему вам понадобилось 12 лет на разработку х-31пм!


Во-первых, не 12 лет, а 21. Во-вторых, догадываться не надо.  Про причины я рассказал. 



> вы когда про авиацию рассуждать начинаете,уровень примерно,ну был же пгрк Пионер,зачем делали Тополь,а потом на его базе еще и М разработали,а потом и ярс!


А если я скажу, что   «Тополь» был в начале, а  «Пионер» потом?   :Biggrin: 
Приведенный Вами пример ошибочен, т.к. «Пионер» и «Тополь» развивались параллельно, а каждая из перечисленных последующих модификаций МБР имеет очень существенные различия. 



> вы просто свой су-30 на фото рассмотрите и сравните со всех ракурсов с су-34!примените инженерные знания,


Что нужно искать при сравнении? 



> про нагрузку,вас не смущает,что су-34 может нести 3000 баки,а су-30см нет,


Не смущает. 
Во-первых, для машины, оборудованной системой дозаправки в воздухе емкость ПТБ не имеет решающего значения.
 Во -вторых , есть основания думать, что возможны разные варианты.




> вам в голову не пришло,что силовой набор в корне отличается везде,


В чем различия?



> топливная система больше и сложнее,


У Ту-22М3 топливная система еще больше, а его почему-то выкидывают на помойку, в которую превращен брошенный аэродром.




> крыло круче и более нагруженное,


Масса конструкции «Утенка» больше, площадь крыла – та же. Значит, у пустого Су-34 нагрузка на крыло больше, чем у пустого Су-30. Но что это дает?  :Confused: 



> балка между двигателей и мбд3 у-2т на спарке не подсказывает о нагрузках?


 «Москит» подсказывает лучше. :Smile: 



> контейнеры Рэб не подсказывают вам что системы в корне разные?


Вы хотите сказать, что  Хибины-10В уступают Хибинам-У?



> а вам не кажется что самолету работающему у земли нафиг ваши регулируемые вз не нужны!


В реальной боевой обстановке Су-34 не работает у земли и не использует НАР.



> а профиль корпуса не подсказывает на сверхзвуковой профиль?


Профиль чьего корпуса?



> мы ж вам не рассказываем что HARM тоньше и длиннее и поэтому лучше по Рлс бьет чем Х-31!


Уважаемый L39aero, Ваше подчеркнутое пренебрежение к оружию заставляет думать, что из всех способов поражения целей Вам известен только один – таран на L-39. :Biggrin: 



> ни пальцем в глаз ни в зуб ногой в аэродинамике


Дорогой коллега, количество восклицательных знаков в Ваших сообщениях свидетельствует, что в области аэродинамики Вы даете фору всему ЦАГИ. В связи с этим прошу Вас на академическом уровне ответить на вопрос: почему Су-34, не имеющий выдающихся характеристик,   должен считаться лучшим среди  других ударных модификаций Су-27?



> вы поймете что су-30см отнюдь не вершина развития фронтовой ударной авиации!


Да, когда идет работа над ПАК-ФА, Су-30 и 35 сложно назвать  вершиной прогресса. Но бессмысленность Су-34 это не опровергает.

----------


## Igor_k

WAROFFLINE | Зрада чи Перемога: форум військових експертів -> Су-30СМ vs Cу-34, -35
Ув.Михалыч
Вы не могли бы перенести мой ответ на forums.airforce.ru ?
мне переинсталлировали компустер и возникли глюки -на некоторых форумах невозможно ответить -problem loading
http://forums.airforce.ru/sovremenno...oi-aviacii-48/
post958
п1 - да где угодно.гуглите f-15E losses Iraq 2003(можно и 91 заодно)
п.2 далеко не наполовину,тем более,что посадка side by side.так что при подрыве с большинства ракурсов хотя бы один из летчиков уцелеет.
п.3 -а время и возможности у Вас будут для этого?Повторяю,речь идет не о папуасии,вроде Ирака,а о более-менее сильном противнике и,в частности с хорощо организованной и сильной ПВО.Пока Вы будете выбивать ракетами ПВО(с туевой хучей имитаторов и ложных целей,периодически меняющих позиции,с сетецентрическим обменом информации, а,главное,с современной матчастью) пройдет немало времени,да и тогда не будет полной уверенности,что в кустах не прячется какой-нибудь ЗРК.А война вообще опасное дело,еще убить могут.
п.4 если склероз не изменяет,у Калибра вес БЧ около полутонны.А тут хотелось бы дубинку потяжелее.И как раз Су-34 может возить такие тяжелые боеприпасы,опять же в отличие от.
п.5 Это как сказать.Мне абсолютно правильно ответили,что на Су-34 подвеска УПАЗа не предусмотрена.Но если Родина прикажет -технических ограничений нет.А Ил-78 на сегодня не хватает даже для стратегов.Да и использовать их можно только над своей территорией,даже над нейтральной это опасно.
п.6 Значит,я неправильно выразил свою мысль.А она заключалась в том,что даже американцы не могут использовать только КР, многоцелевые истребители и БЛА.А чем использование Ту-160 для тактических целей принципиально отличается от использования В-1?С Бекфайром будет подешевле,но все равно много дороже,чем использовать Су-34.Я,кстати,и не говорил,что не надо модернизировать Ту-22М,еще как надо
п.7 об аэродинамике я говорить не хочу,т.к. не специалист.Не факт,что удлинение фюзеляжа ее испортило.Вес,возможно,да,в  опрос -насколько.Кстати,так Вами нелюбимые нерегулируемые ВЗ его,вес,существенно уменьшают.Например,на Миг-27 это дало экономию примерно 200 кг по сравнению с 23БН
п8 узлы подески Су-27(а,значит и Су-30) рассчитаны на 1700 кг и ни копейки больше.Причем сам Су-27 вообще не возил ПТБ,даже мелких.Упрочнятть крыло -это фактически создавать новый самолет.
У Су-34 конструкция усилена -и крыло и шасси.Причем не только для увеличения грузоподъемности,но и для полетов на преступно-малых высотах.
п.8 генераторы мощнее

----------


## L39aero

То то я смотрю американцы с горячо любимым вами ф-16 имея систему дозаправки в воздухе навешали ему комфорные баки да птб чуть ли не с фюзеляж объемом,да рафали которые на задачи вылетают с баками в 2/3 полезной нагрузки,вас то они забыли спросить!по поводу москита,вас не смущает что это фото су-33 который вообще другой самолет и также как су-34 только внешне похож на 27 машину!кстати,не подскажете,а какая там скорость у земли у 30см и у 34,а какая на большой!?вижу вам л-39 прям по душе пришелся,вы то за 21 год в массе и габаритах AGM-88E то не потянули прр,вот и приходится теперь бн увеличивать,да про таран вспоминать!и кто вам сказал,что нар и абсп не основное оружие?и причем здесь намек на серьезные отличия в конструкции и массовогабаритные показатели при сравнительно одинаковой эффективности принят за пренебрежение?а вот ваши знания по москиту,который снят с производства и дальше хотелок не вышел,говорит о ваших глубоких познаниях в авиационном вооружении!кстати,а не покажете,ф-15е у которого хармы для прорыва Пво подвешены или может он ее не собирался прорывать?или может вы не знаете что ту-22 на цель сгонять по цене в такую копеечку влетит,а заметность у него как у товарного вагона?и кто вам сказал,что ту-22м3 не нужен или не нуждается в модернизации,чего вы его вообще сюда приплели!а то что брошеные,ну так это наша страна,не в самые лучшие ее годы!я вам таких фото и миг-23 брошеных и су-24 пачками могу привести,будем плакать?и кстати,коль зацепили ту-22м3,ну и кто же по вашему оперативную глубину заполнит своим присутствием?подсказка радиусы сначала посмотрите на МВ!а про увеличенную нагрузку на крыло при маловысотных полетах,вам вообще неведомо,что чем она больше,тем лучше он себя на пмв чувствует,и что наф-15е летчики жаловались что на МВ чуть ли не до рвоты доходит,а на Б-1 дестабилизатор вводили для этого!

----------


## lithium

> п.2 далеко не наполовину,тем более,что посадка side by side.так что при подрыве с большинства ракурсов хотя бы один из летчиков уцелеет.


Уцелевшие будут, если БЧ сработает позади в районе двигателя, как это было с Су-24 в Сирии. Или -  лучше позади и ниже. Например, так было   с Пауэрсом на U-2. 



> п.4 если склероз не изменяет,у Калибра вес БЧ около полутонны.А тут хотелось бы дубинку потяжелее.И как раз Су-34 может возить такие тяжелые боеприпасы,опять же в отличие от.


Атаковать особо важные объекты  одиночной дозвуковой КР нельзя – ее собьют. Значит на плотину Ататюрка полетит как минимум десяток «Калибров».   



> А Ил-78 на сегодня не хватает даже для стратегов.


Абсолютно точное замечание!
Воздушные танкеры нужны всем, значит нужно их закупать. И несколько «Илов» можно было бы закупить вместо «Утят» . Я уже  писал, что средства, выделенные на программу Су-34 можно было использовать значительно более разумно. 



> п.6 Значит,я неправильно выразил свою мысль.А она заключалась в том,что даже американцы не могут использовать только КР, многоцелевые истребители и БЛА.


Понял Вас. Спасибо за уточнение.
 У  КР и БПЛА есть своя узкая область эффективности. КР нужны против важных точечных объектов, прикрытых ПВО. БПЛА  типа RQ-9 хороши тогда, когда требуется длительное дежурство в  районах, где ожидается появление малочисленных  легких целей, обладающих мобильностью. 
Но есть задачи, которые можно решить только тоннажем бомб. И в этом случае стратеги не заменимы. 
Если  вернуться к характерной для антитеррора борьбе с одиночными легкими целями, то в Сирии эту функцию, по-видимому, выполняют Су-25 с малым количеством ОФАБ-250 и ПТБ, дежурящие в воздухе. Такая тактика использования штурмовиков дорога, но альтернативы ей нет по причине отсутствия специализированных летательных аппаратов. Российский аналог американского «Жнеца» так же мог бы быть создан на деньги, выброшенные на Су-34.



> А чем использование Ту-160 для тактических целей принципиально отличается от использования В-1?


ПРИНЦИПИАЛЬНЫХ отличий 2.
1.	Есть мнение, что Ту-160 лишены возможности применять авиабомбы. Этот вопрос поднимался в теме «Сирийский кризис». Кстати, мне, не известно проводились  ли испытательные сбросы бомб с  Ту-160. Практика применения Ту-160 в Сирии показала, что для расширения номенклатуры оружия этих самолетов не сделано ни чего. 
2.	B-1B может нести дешевый и точный антитеррористический JDAM, а у нас нет подобных боеприпасов. 



> С Бекфайром будет подешевле,но все равно много дороже,чем использовать Су-34.


Не соглашусь. Если стоит задача поразить одну или несколько площадных целей с помощью 24 тонн  бомб на дальности больше 500 км, то вылет Ту-160 будет дешевле Ту-22М3   приблизительно в 2 раза, т.к. 24 тонны может нести либо 1 Ту-160 либо 2 Ту-22М3. Для доставки той же нагрузки будет задействовано не менее трех  тактических Су-34, причем при полете на дальность более 1100 потребуются привлечение заправщиков, что еще больше повысит стоимость. 



> Я,кстати,и не говорил,что не надо модернизировать Ту-22М,еще как надо


Да, надо. Но этого практически не делается.
Представьте, насколько мощным авиационным комплексом может стать Ту-22М3 при оснащении его современным БРЭО, позволяющим применять весь набор управляемых средств воздух-поверхность и системой дозаправки в воздухе  в качестве мести США за выход из договора по ПРО. При радикальной модернизации «Троек» за счет отказа от «Утят» ВКС получили бы очень стройная система вооружения следующего вида:
1.	Мощные ударные комплексы на базе модернизированных Ту-160 и Ту-22М3.
2.	Многоцелевые Су-30, Су-35, МиГ-31БМ, МиГ-29 (разных модификаций), решающие большинство задач, стоящие перед авиацией.
3.	Модернизированные Су-25 и вновь созданные БПЛА для уничтожения малочисленных легких целей, обладающих мобильностью. 
4.	Дополнительные воздушные заправщики, снимающие проблему дефицита ил-78. 




> Не факт,что удлинение фюзеляжа ее испортило.


Дело не в удлинении, а в увеличении поперечного сечения головной части корпуса из-за новой кабины. 



> Вес,возможно,да,вопрос -насколько.


В летательных аппаратах на счету каждый килограмм. 



> Кстати,так Вами нелюбимые нерегулируемые ВЗ его,вес,существенно уменьшают.Например,на Миг-27 это дало экономию примерно 200 кг по сравнению с 23БН


Регулируемый воздухозаборник – устройство, обеспечивающее эффективную работу ТРД многорежиного самолета во всех возможных режимах. Так что дело не предпочтениях. 
У Су-27 воздухозаборники   регулируемые, благодаря этому он хорошо летает в  широком диапазоне высот и скоростей. Аэродимика   двигатели  Су-34 такие же как у Су-27, значит отказ от управляемых воздухозаборников  равен отказу от части режимов, что мы и наблюдаем. А отказаться от управляемых воздухозаборинков пришлось как раз ради экономии массы, которую отдали для нелепой тяжелой кабины. 
  Миг-27 давно ушел в прошлое, поэтому он является плохим примером в разговоре о перспективной технике. 



> п8 узлы подески Су-27(а,значит и Су-30) рассчитаны на 1700 кг и ни копейки больше.


Уважаемый коллега, насчет  многоцелевых модификаций Су-27 Вы ошибаетесь. В прошлом посте я давал фото. 



> п.8 генераторы мощнее


По сравнению с чем?

----------


## lindr

> При радикальной модернизации «Троек» за счет отказа от «Утят» ВКС получили бы очень стройная система вооружения следующего вида:
>  1. Мощные ударные комплексы на базе модернизированных Ту-160 и Ту-22М3.
>  2. Многоцелевые Су-30, Су-35, МиГ-31БМ, МиГ-29 (разных модификаций), решающие большинство задач, стоящие перед авиацией.
>  3. Модернизированные Су-25 и вновь созданные БПЛА для уничтожения малочисленных легких целей, обладающих мобильностью. 
>  4. Дополнительные воздушные заправщики, снимающие проблему дефицита ил-78.


Ваша ошибка состоит в том что Вы упорно не хотите понять, Су-34 это не истребитель бомбардировщик.

Ваша рассуждения таковы - нужен хороший многоцелевой ИБ для РФ, какой хороший на Западе F-15E, какой наш на него похож Cу-30, значит он, Ту-22М3 и Ту-160 похожи на B-1 хорошие!, Су-25 похож на А-10 - хороший.

Блин а на что похож Су-34? Не что- значит дерьмо, а кто его заказал - дураки. Вы упорно не хотите понять логику принятия решений.

Совокупность требований по боевому применению на Ил-28 писали те, кто летал на Ту-2.

Аналогичное ТТЗ на Як-28 писали те, кто летал на Ил-28.

На Су-24 пересаживались с Як-28 и Ил-28.

На Су-34 должны были пересесть с Су-24.

Вот перед вами прямая и понятная линия развития. 

А Су-30 это другая ветвь, линия Су-7 - Су-17 прервалась. И воссоздалась на новом уровне с появлением Су-30 как одна из ветвей Су-27. 

У Су-35, 30, при всем при этом основной режим работы  это В-В и случае серьезного конфликта им работы будет очень много.

А Су-34 - это фронтовой бомбардировщик он создавался для работы по тяжелым  целям что прикрыты ПВО. Когда грузоподъемности Су-25 не хватит. Когда Ту-22М3 не попадут или будут сбиты. Когда дальности МиГ-29СМТ не хватит. 

Су-30, 35 серьезные машины но они "лепились" под определенный профиль полета. А Су-34 создавался под определенную методику боевого применения , которая гарантировала поражение сложной цели, под нее делался планер, рассчитывались скоростные профили. 

Су-30 ее применить не сможет ввиду конструктивных отличий, это значит либо жертвовать точностью, либо подставляться ПВО, либо использовать опасные режимы полета, рискуя потерять самолет.

----------


## Nazar

> вас не смущает что это фото су-33 который вообще другой самолет


Я Вас маленько поправлю, это не Су-33, это Су-27К Т10-К9, еще МГМ могли вешать под Т10К-5, ни один Су-33 Москит вешать не способен.
И к чему его здесь вообще привели, я тоже не понял.

----------


## ZHeN

скажите спасибо, что не привели Брамос - куда более реальный агрегат на Сухом. и тот сухой - Су-30, а не Су-34. на Су-34 крылатую ракету видели ? :) ну хотя бы в проекте ;)

----------


## Nazar

> скажите спасибо, что не привели Брамос - куда более реальный агрегат на Сухом. и тот сухой - Су-30, а не Су-34. на Су-34 крылатую ракету видели ? :) ну хотя бы в проекте ;)


1) Кому и за что я должен спасибо сказать?
2) Можно конечно сказать что фотошоп, или что там висит, я не разглядел...

----------


## ZHeN

ну вы сравнили :) брамос с Х-35 :) 
Х-35 и МиГ-29 применять может :) не говоря уж и о Су-30

----------


## Nazar

> ну вы сравнили :) брамос с Х-35 :) 
> Х-35 и МиГ-29 применять может :) не говоря уж и о Су-30



А я их не сравнивал, если вы не заметили. Вы мне задали конкретный вопрос, я на него вполне конкретно ответил. Что именно вас в моем ответе не устроило? Х-35 не ракета? Она не крылатая? Она не висит на этом фото под Су-34?
Кстати, не расскажите почему из под совместной российско-индийской ракеты, индусы тележку на выставках не убирают, когда ее под свой Су-30МК запихивают? Что-нибудь о реальных пусках, или полетах с ней есть? Я просто не видел.

----------


## ZHeN

по-моему, очевидно, что в контексте москита речь шла о тяжёлых сверхзвуковых крылатых ракетах, а не о том, что вы мне тут показали

----------


## L39aero

да ну,вы нас прям просветили БраМосом,не думали,что не индусы ее придумали подвесить?т.е. наличие центрального усиленного пилона и таких же под крылом вас не смущает?и что су-30 лет 5 дорабатывали под этот брамос?аж забавно,как в школьные времена в инете фото искать!!)так что там про тяжелые пкр?кр?вы уверены что все знаете об этой машине?

----------


## Nazar

> по-моему, очевидно, что в контексте москита речь шла о тяжёлых сверхзвуковых крылатых ракетах, а не о том, что вы мне тут показали


Хорошо, пусть будет так. Хотя мне не очень понятно, что может идти в контексте несуществующего авиационного комплекса. Вы считаете, что если-бы перед разработчиками, была поставлена задача присобачить Оникс к Су-34, она была-бы невыполнима? А мне кажется что она просто не нужна ему в его номенклатуре...Какие там могут быть теоретические и практические ограничения?

----------


## ZHeN

горе-платан, например ?  :Wink:

----------


## L39aero

а причем здесь платан?он в ттз укладывается и до селе ничего такого у нас ввс не было. так какие претензии к платану?

----------


## KURYER

> Кстати, не расскажите почему из под совместной российско-индийской ракеты, индусы тележку на выставках не убирают, когда ее под свой Су-30МК запихивают? Что-нибудь о реальных пусках, или полетах с ней есть? Я просто не видел.


Ждём, ибо:



> Первый пуск ракеты, которая уже интегрирована с двумя истребителями Су-30МКИ, как ожидается, состоится в апреле 2016 года. Всего должно состояться четыре таких пуска.

----------


## L39aero

а наработки конечно же индийцы сами без базы сделали,в своем ЦАГИ продули....;)и кстати,брамос прилепили из-за отсутствия в боевом составе ВВС  Индии мало-мальски самолетов дальней ракетоносной авиации,а прилепка брамоса к су-30 - это как самый дешевый вариант доработки; и сделать, вроде как, они хотели это на 40 машинах из всего парка в 200 штук своих! У нас не ВВС Индии и кроме их задач(похожих), есть гораздо серьезнее и сложнее, куда су-30 не лезет ни под каким соусом!

----------


## ZHeN

> а причем здесь платан?он в ттз укладывается и до селе ничего такого у нас ввс не было. так какие претензии к платану?


как не было ? это та же кайра, вид сбоку :)

----------


## L39aero

да ну! что еще расскажете? может это опб-15 вид сбоку! когда не знаете, лучше молчать!коллега,вы хотя бы видео посмотрите,качество картинки,да и углы прокачки..

----------


## ZHeN

Практически ничем не лучше кайры. Индикация чуть иная.


P.s.: в контексте платана про углы прокачки лучше вообще молчать

----------


## L39aero

Я уже понял что вы из разряда любителей контейнеров и неприемлете что проход непосредственно над целью сокращает визуальный контакт цели с носителем и совсем не берете в учет траекторию абсп,которые как не бросай,а застявят пройти вблизи или вдоль цели!и тогда ваши героические возможности контейнера никому не нужны!особенно если вы не с бабуинами воевать будете,а с серьезными дядями,где выскочил-бросил и быстрее ноги унес чуть ли не единственный способ выживания!вообще очень странно,когда вы берете тот же ф-15е за эталон и один в один пытаетесь сравнить напрочь забывая,что работа в зоне неподавленной пво имеет совсем другие приметы,где американская авиация ничуть не лучше нашей!не спорю,хочется по качественнее,посочнее,но и это уже хороший шаг!углы там достаточные

----------


## KAV

> Х-35 не ракета? Она не крылатая? Она не висит на этом фото под Су-34?


Володя, а это точно Х-35? Не Х-38 часом? Они вроде внешне похожи..

----------


## ZHeN

> Я уже понял что вы из разряда любителей контейнеров и неприемлете что проход непосредственно над целью сокращает визуальный контакт цели с носителем и совсем не берете в учет траекторию абсп,которые как не бросай,а застявят пройти вблизи или вдоль цели!и тогда ваши героические возможности контейнера никому не нужны!особенно если вы не с бабуинами воевать будете,а с серьезными дядями,где выскочил-бросил и быстрее ноги унес чуть ли не единственный способ выживания!вообще очень странно,когда вы берете тот же ф-15е за эталон и один в один пытаетесь сравнить напрочь забывая,что работа в зоне неподавленной пво имеет совсем другие приметы,где американская авиация ничуть не лучше нашей!не спорю,хочется по качественнее,посочнее,но и это уже хороший шаг!углы там достаточные


для меня эталон - это скорей Су-30МКМ с полноценным БКО и французским Damocles. он и ПВО подавлять умеет, в отличие от F-15E, и точечно работать по земле после.

ещё и с Navflir'ом в пилоне контейнера для полётов ночью:

----------


## L39aero

Поверьте наш су-30 такого не умеет

----------


## ZHeN

> Поверьте наш су-30 такого не умеет


что значит, "поверьте" ? :D :D :D

а то мне неизвестно, что у нас контейнеров и навфлиров нет ? :)
и что в состав БКО наших Су-30СМ не входят датчики ОЛО и СОАР как на МКМ или на Су-35С

уметь-то то он как раз умеет - его БРЭО к таким девайсам готово. просто самих девайсов нет. не дружит почему-то Иркут с НПК СПП :(

----------


## lithium

> Кстати, не расскажите почему из под совместной российско-индийской ракеты, индусы тележку на выставках не убирают, когда ее под свой Су-30МК запихивают? .


Тележку убирают

а изделие не «запихивают», а подвешивают. 
источник



> Что-нибудь о реальных пусках, или полетах с ней есть? Я просто не видел.


Вот заметка прошлого года о ходе работ.
http://www.testpilots.ru/2015/03/ind...tymi-raketami/

----------


## lithium

> что значит, "поверьте" ? :D :D :D


Это значит, что автор не может аргументировать свой тезис.

----------


## lithium

> Володя, а это точно Х-35? Не Х-38 часом? Они вроде внешне похожи..


Это точно Х-35У. Видно, что унее снизу торчит воздухозаборник ТРД.

----------


## lithium

> он в ттз укладывается


Вы таки читали ТТЗ на Су-34? :Redface:

----------


## Nazar

> Тележку убирают
> Вложение 69776
> а изделие не «запихивают», а подвешивают. 
> источник
> 
> Вот заметка прошлого года о ходе работ.
> http://www.testpilots.ru/2015/03/ind...tymi-raketami/


Ну дождались. Раз в апреле собираются пуски провести, то пора и тележку из под самолета убирать. Только вот на мой вопрос никто так и не ответил...Попробую повторить, какие ограничения, кроме бессмысленности ее нахождения в номенклатуре вооружения Су-34, могут быть наложены на возможность доработки самолета под Оникс?

----------


## lithium

> Я Вас маленько поправлю, это не Су-33, это Су-27К Т10-К9, еще МГМ могли вешать под Т10К-5, ни один Су-33 Москит вешать не способен.
> И к чему его здесь вообще привели, я тоже не понял.


Поясняю. 
Уважаемый коллега L39aero *категорически* настаивал на том, что тяжелые грузы могут быть подвешены под корпусом *исключительно* Су-34. 
Фото с Х-41 было приведено в качестве доказательства ошибочности данного утверждения.

----------


## Nazar

> Поясняю. 
> Уважаемый коллега L39aero *категорически* настаивал на том, что тяжелые грузы могут быть подвешены под корпусом *исключительно* Су-34. 
> Фото с Х-41 было приведено в качестве доказательства ошибочности данного утверждения.


Так это не доказательство. Настоящую ракету ( несуществующую ) под Т10-К5/9 никогда не вешали, возможности пуска там предусмотрено не было, болванку по выставкам таскали и всё...

----------


## lithium

Уважаемый коллега, ранее Вы писали, что L-39 дал Вам дорогу в небо. С сожалением я должен отметить, что содержание Ваших сообщений и манера изложения заставляют сомневаться в том, что Вы пошли по данной L-39 дороге. 
В связи с этим отвечаю только на отдельные Ваши восклицания. 



> вы то за 21 год в массе и габаритах AGM-88E то не потянули прр,…
> и причем здесь намек на серьезные отличия в конструкции и массовогабаритные показатели при сравнительно одинаковой эффективности принят за пренебрежение?


Вы упустили из виду, что в отличии от AGM-88E  Х-31ПМ является *универсальным* изделием, сочетающим функции ПРР и ПКР. Но самое главное, что «ноль шестерка » превосходит американскую ракету по дальности, скорости и могуществу БЧ. 



> а вот ваши знания по москиту,который снят с производства и дальше хотелок не вышел,говорит о ваших глубоких познаниях в авиационном вооружении!


Если Вы знаете так много, то почему умалчиваете, что Х-41 отошла на второй план по политическим, а *не по техническим* причинам?

----------


## lithium

> Так это не доказательство.


Я вел речь *исключительно* о несущей способности центральных узлов повески. 



> Настоящую ракету ( несуществующую )


Что значит "несуществующую"?

----------


## lithium

> Попробую повторить, какие ограничения, кроме бессмысленности ее нахождения в номенклатуре вооружения Су-34, могут быть наложены на возможность доработки самолета под Оникс?


Унификация ракетного оружия  имеет все плюсы, которые дает унификация в любой отрасли машиностроения. Первым шагом на этом пути можно назвать Х-35 и ее пример свидетельствует, что создание «Оникса» авиационного базирования на Су-30СМ даст массу плюсов. 
   Смысл  оснащения многоцелевых самолетов  мощными ПКР большой дальности  безусловно есть. Не было смысла  в производстве  Су-34.

----------


## L39aero

От вашей супер универсальности конечно всем стало легче,и именно в варианте пм она осилила HARM E,по могуществу бч эт довод,да,в стиле промах компенсируем мощностью бч,но не ракеты же,понимаю нар,бомба,но не ракета!!!по поводу поверьте,если вы не знали то сведения по машинам относятся к разделу ДСП,а бп рангом выше,пытаясь доказывать,я не горю желанием светить сией информацией. А по поводу подвески яхонта,вы подумайте что за задержки в испытательных пусках в доработке матчасти,на ум не пришло,что там серьезно центроплан дорабатываю,то что на 34 еще до появления мки уже было!особенно улыбает,когда вы свою 5 точку в гости ни на см не понесете ни на 34ке,но зато знаете,что лучше,что хуже!но х-31пм,эт наше все!это точно,без нее ну никуда,будем все поражать только ей,а пока пво не выбьем,летать на удар не будем,там же злые дяди!а еще лучше пошлем им ту-22 они испугаются и промахнутся!вот это война!х-41 в авиационном варианте ушла не начавшись по совокупности ряда факторов,окончательно снята,да,по политическим

----------


## Nazar

> Я вел речь *исключительно* о несущей способности центральных узлов повески. 
> 
> Что значит "несуществующую"?


1) Вот честно не знаю, обладают центральные пилоны Су-33 такой теоретической несущей способностью, или нет, но практической не обладают точно.
2) Наверное потому, что ракеты Х-41 Москит воздух-корабль не существует.

----------


## lithium

> 2) Наверное потому, что ракеты Х-41 Москит воздух-корабль не существует.


Проект не был доведн до конца - это факт.
Факт и то, что отстствуют основания сомневаться в технической реальности "Москита" воздушного базирования.

----------


## Nazar

> Смысл  оснащения многоцелевых самолетов  мощными ПКР большой дальности  безусловно есть.


Я с этим не спорю. Но ответ я не получил, а он я напомню, был про ограничения. Так они есть у Су-34, или нет?



> Не было смысла  в производстве  Су-34.


Ну это весьма спорное утверждение уже комментировалось.

----------


## Nazar

> Проект не был доведн до конца - это факт.


Абсолютно верно и этот факт говорит о том, что это несуществующая ракета.




> Факт и то, что отстствуют основания сомневаться в технической реальности "Москита" воздушного базирования.


И здесь абсолютно всё верно. Но так-же у меня нет оснований сомневаться в технической реальности Москита/Оникса, под Су-34. Но есть основания сомневаться в необходимости применения таких ракет данным самолетом.

----------


## lithium

> От вашей супер универсальности конечно всем стало легче,


  Что  плохого в универсальности? И чем плохи три варианта БЧ?



> и именно в варианте пм она осилила HARM E,по могуществу бч эт довод,да,в стиле промах компенсируем мощностью бч


Как вывести из строя цель типа эсминец с помощью маломощной БЧ?



> а бп рангом выше


Кроме документов есть еще и здравый смысл.

----------


## lithium

> Ну это весьма спорное утверждение уже комментировалось.


Да, но оно комментировалось так, что последние сомнения по поводу бессмысленности "Утят" у меня отпали.

----------


## lithium

> Абсолютно верно и этот факт говорит о том, что это несуществующая ракета.


Сама ракета как раз существовала. Для запуска "Москита" с самолета достаточно было уменьшить массу стартового ускорителя и скорректировать алгоритмы работы СУ. 
На сколько, я знаю, не были созданы    блоки БРЭО, обеспечивающие работу   носителя   с Х-41.

----------


## lithium

> су-34 это все же фронтовой бомбардировщик обладающий весьма уникальными свойствами


Какими?
Фантастической скоростью и дальность? 
Особым оружием?
Абсолютной незаметностью во всем диапазоне длинн волн?



> су-30см это тупо истребитель бомбардировщик,


У меня есть знакомая девушка, которая использует слово «тупо» для аргументации всего. На большее ей не хватает кругозора. 



> имея два таких класса самолетов наши ввс имеют весьма большой выбор и набор средств поражения!


ВКС РФ получили  по наследству  от великого СССР супер машину Ту-22М3. И сейчас эта техника планомерно уничтожается. Как Вы смотрите на это?

----------


## L39aero

Да,фантастически,но его полезная нагрузка значительно превосходит самолет су-30см,как отдельно по точкам,так и в сумме,его боевой радиус особенно в диапазоне МВ,и переменного профиля утыкает 30ку клювом в землю,да эта машина по сути "Шило",эта машина наиболее приспособлена для работы по земле,особенно по части бортовой рлс,эта машина создавалась чтобы заполнить промежуток своими возможностями от су-25 до ту-22м,в одном случае его нормальная нагрузка равна максимальной су-25,а его максимальная равна нормальной ту-22м,в соответствии со спецификой ей предназначена оперативно тактическая глубина,где ту-22м дорог и избыточен,а су-25 туда не долетит!а в этой глубине также приходится наносить удары по колоннам на марше,аэродромам ота нато,которые будут прикрыты не только пэтриотами и ус хоками и прочей шнягой,но и мза,и пзрк,и с его способностью маловысотных сверхзвуковых бросков есть шанс работать со второй группой пво в плотную,а тут броня кабины,а еще и отсеков в том числе и расходного бака все же мне по душе!вопреки всему су-30 машина больше истребитель,чем ударник,она внатяг идет,потому что движки то просто мовские,а веса как спарка она поднабрала,у нее нет контейнеров,у нее нет такой рлс,таких режимов картографирования,у нее много чего нет что присуще ударнику!ту-22м планомерно модернизируют,причем эти машины модернизировали даже во времена полной ж.,и как раз су-34 это поытка в тело су-27 уместить именно бомбардировщик,а не истребитель,который кстати как истребитель не хуже 27ой!тридцатка изначально машина не наша,и ей быстро на смену идет су-35!тут и вырисовывается картина,что 30см для поддержания штанов,а 34ка машина бомбер!и сравнивать их просто нереально сложно!вы незнакомы с подготовкой в наших ввс,а у нас своя специфика,мы с папуасами по надобности воюем!как вы сказали миг-27 машина устаревшая,так вот как раз она устарела только к началу-2000х,а выбросили ее в 94,потом долго репу чесали,когда штурмовик не успевает,а ту-22 избыточен,вот и сделали су-34,который успевает и неизбыточен!
Подкол про девушку,в живую отбил бы у вас желание мне так говорить!за компом вы герой смотрю!попросите вашу девушку пусть погоняет вам в костюме су-30

----------


## ZHeN

сорвало шпингалеты что-то совсем :) бомбануло прям

----------


## lithium

> Подкол про девушку,в живую отбил бы у вас желание мне так говорить!за компом вы герой смотрю!


Это Вы в книгах по аэродинамике вычитали или в КБП? :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

Давайте без хамства, а то сейчас действительно бомбанет.

----------


## lithium

> Ваша ошибка состоит в том что Вы упорно не хотите понять, Су-34 это не истребитель бомбардировщик.


Факты говорят о том, что Су-34 не истребитель и не бомбардировщик, а непонятно что. 



> Ваша рассуждения таковы - нужен хороший многоцелевой ИБ для РФ, какой хороший на Западе F-15E, какой наш на него похож Cу-30, значит он, Ту-22М3 и Ту-160 похожи на B-1 хорошие!, Су-25 похож на А-10 - хороший.


Уважаемый lindr, Ваша трактовка слишком вольная. И вольность эта лишена оснований. 
Судя по Вашим сообщениям, Вы имеете отношение к промышленности и хорошо разбираетесь в обсуждаемых вопросах. В связи с этим, Ваша невнимательность при прочтении моих сообщений   крайне  удивляет. 
Прежде всего, хочу поинтересоваться, на каком основании Вы написали, что я говорил о сходстве Ту-22М3 и В-1В? Далее, мне очень интересно, чем «Бэкфайр» стал похож на «Черную кость»? 
Что касается Ту-160, то сходство с «Ланцером» в части аэродинамики, безусловно, есть, но достоинство нашей машины, как Вы знаете, в другом. 
Су-25 хорош только тем, что он существует. При условии проведения модернизации для антитеррора он вполне подходит.
Что бы предотвратить возможные разночтения в дальнейшем,  подчеркну, что *Ту-22М3 и Ту-160 являются драгоценным наследием Советского Союза*. Они стали материальным воплощением величия и могущества СССР. С тех пор каждая машина для России является физическим подтверждением ее статуса мировой державы и этим сверхзвуковые стратеги подобны бриллиантам в  коронах империй прошлых веков. 
Утверждать обратное могут только дураки или *вражеские агенты.*
В свете сказанного я полагаю, что *наплевательское отношение к имеющимся  Ту-22М3* и ликвидация 444 тбап в Воздвиженке *является преступлением*. И *вина за это*   лежит в частности *на тех, кто выбросил   ресурсы на программу Су-34* вместо поддержания и развития имеющихся сверхзвуковых бомбардировщиков. 



> а кто его заказал - дураки.


или вражеские агенты.



> Вы упорно не хотите понять логику принятия решений.


Я не вижу логики. Хочу ее найти, но не могу. 



> На Су-34 должны были пересесть с Су-24.


Зачем пересаживаться с Су-24, если можно оснастить их современным БРЭО и оружием? А ко времени исчерпания ресурса планеров модернизированных 24-к уж будет достаточно Су-30СМ и Су-35, а возможно в войска начнет поступать и ПАК-ФА? 





> У Су-35, 30, при всем при этом основной режим работы  это В-В и случае серьезного конфликта им работы будет очень много.


Значит, их должно быть больше в войсках.  



> А Су-34 - это фронтовой бомбардировщик он создавался для работы по тяжелым  целям что прикрыты ПВО.


По цели, прикрытой ПВО могут работать только ракеты. Физика проста – максимальная перегрузка пилотируемого самолета – 10 g. Максимальная перегрузка современных   перспективных ЗУР – 100 g. Поэтому *ракета всегда сильнее*. И пока есть ПВО, нужно расходовать на ее подавление ракеты. В противном случае придется расходовать самолеты. 



> Когда грузоподъемности Су-25 не хватит. Когда Ту-22М3 не попадут или будут сбиты


А почему Су-34 не может быть сбит? Он что, из мифрила? И почему «Тройки» обязательно должна промахнуться?



> А Су-34 создавался под определенную методику боевого применения,


Эта методика касается, прежде всего, многофункциональной Х-31ПМ. По замыслу 1990 года новизна работы этой ракетой заключалось в том, что с помощью одного изделия и в одном полете можно было поражать корабли, РЛС разного назначения, позиции ЗРК (для этого разработана кассетная БЧ) и даже радиоконтрастные наземные цели. И далее в качеств развития этой методики предполагалось, что   совместно будут действовать Су-34 с разной боевой нагрузкой. «Утята» с 31ПМ подавят ПВО, а сопровождаемые ими «Утята» с бомбами уничтожат то, что   прикрывала ПВО.
Однако, этот замысел рождался во времена, когда о Су-30 и 35 еще не думали. Т.е. для 1990 г. 34-ка была действительно уникальна. Но сейчас Х-31ПМ может быть установлена и на более новые многоцелевые модификации Су-27, т.е. уникальность Су-34 перестала существовать, а  вместе с этим исчез и смысл его производства. 
Все разговоры про то, что за счет бронирования кабины Су-34 сможет работать как Су-25 – это откровенный бред. Самолету с мощным БРЭО не нужно снижаться и работать НУРСами. У Су-25 нет РЛС и  еще много чего нет, за счет этого он и может «привозить пробоины» без особого ущерба.   А сколько  будет стоить, если во время применения НУРС «Утенку» прострелят РЛС или драгоценый "Платан"?

----------


## lindr

> Я не вижу логики. Хочу ее найти, но не могу.


Вы и не пытаетесь, наоборот-  упорно пытаетесь навызать свою точку зрения.

А когда кончаются аргументы




> Утверждать обратное могут только дураки или вражеские агенты.





> А ко времени исчерпания ресурса планеров...24-к


Расходуется ресурс не только планера. Еще подсказка, вспомните, кто разрабатывал РЛС для этой машины, тогда поймете глубину проблемы.




> По цели, прикрытой ПВО могут работать только ракеты.


Ерунда, все зоны действия ПВО можно запускать только ракеты с АРГСН, и СНС а их возможности по типам целей сильно ограничены. Боеприпасы с ТВ наведением требовательны к погодным условиям. А лазерный подсвет это уже зона ПВО по ограничениям применения.

Подсказка городской бой, опорный пункт, прикрыт ПЗРК, позиции наши и противника вперемешку.... Атакущие самолеты * будут* получать повреждения, здесь живучесть важна.




> В свете сказанного я полагаю, что наплевательское отношение к имеющимся Ту-22М3 и ликвидация 444 тбап в Воздвиженке является преступлением.


Вы многово не знаете, еще раз подсказка, стареет не только планер...




> И почему «Тройки» обязательно должна промахнуться


 Потому что бросать будет с высоты выше потолка ЗРК.




> Самолету с мощным БРЭО не нужно снижаться и работать НУРСами.


Цели бывают разные. Одно дело здание посреди горной цепи, другое замаскированный опорный пункт на сильно пересенной местности.

----------


## Outsider

> Да,фантастически,но его полезная нагрузка значительно превосходит самолет су-30см,как отдельно по точкам,так и в сумме,его боевой радиус особенно в диапазоне МВ,и переменного профиля утыкает 30ку клювом в землю,да эта машина по сути "Шило",эта машина наиболее приспособлена для работы по земле,особенно по части бортовой рлс,эта машина создавалась чтобы заполнить промежуток своими возможностями от су-25 до ту-22м,в одном случае его нормальная нагрузка равна максимальной су-25,а его максимальная равна нормальной ту-22м,в соответствии со спецификой ей предназначена оперативно тактическая глубина,где ту-22м дорог и избыточен,а су-25 туда не долетит!а в этой глубине также приходится наносить удары по колоннам на марше,аэродромам ота нато,которые будут прикрыты не только пэтриотами и ус хоками и прочей шнягой,но и мза,и пзрк,и с его способностью маловысотных сверхзвуковых бросков есть шанс работать со второй группой пво в плотную,а тут броня кабины,а еще и отсеков в том числе и расходного бака все же мне по душе!вопреки всему су-30 машина больше истребитель,чем ударник,она внатяг идет,потому что движки то просто мовские,а веса как спарка она поднабрала,у нее нет контейнеров,у нее нет такой рлс,таких режимов картографирования,у нее много чего нет что присуще ударнику!


Неужели нельзя её всем этим вооружить? Чтобы не уступала всем буржуйским? 



> су-34 это попытка в тело су-27 уместить именно бомбардировщик,а не истребитель,который кстати как истребитель не хуже 27ой!тридцатка изначально машина не наша,и ей быстро на смену идет су-35!тут и вырисовывается картина,что 30см для поддержания штанов,а 34ка машина бомбер! и сравнивать их просто нереально сложно!  как вы сказали миг-27 машина устаревшая,так вот как раз она устарела только к началу-2000х,а выбросили ее в 94,потом долго репу чесали,когда штурмовик не успевает,а ту-22 избыточен,вот и сделали су-34,который успевает и неизбыточен!


А почему у Су-34 максимальная скорость 1.8М~1911 км/ч, а у Су-30 2M~2124 км/ч, на 200 км/час больше?



> вы незнакомы с подготовкой в наших ввс,а у нас своя специфика,мы с папуасами по надобности воюем!


И она, типа, сильно отличается от западной?

----------


## lithium

> упорно пытаетесь навызать свою точку зрения.


В отличии от некоторых участников я  обосновываю каждую фразу. 



> А когда кончаются аргументы


Вы хотите опровергнуть, то что я написал о стратегической авиации?



> Расходуется ресурс не только планера.


Да ну!  :Biggrin: Правда?!  :Biggrin: А я и не знал :Biggrin: , что *если ресурс агрегата истек, то его   можно заменить, а если истек ресурс планера то нужно собирать новый самолет.* 



> Ерунда, все зоны действия ПВО можно запускать только ракеты с АРГСН, и СНС а их возможности по типам целей сильно ограничены.


Вы ошибаетесь. 



> Боеприпасы с ТВ наведением требовательны к погодным условиям.


 Есть еще и ИК-диапазон.



> Подсказка городской бой, опорный пункт, прикрыт ПЗРК, позиции наши и противника вперемешку....


А с какой стати позиции вдруг оказались вперемешку. Наверное, паша грачев накомандовал? :Biggrin:  
Но если такое случилось, то возникают все условия для подсвета цели лазером или выдачи координат для КАБ-500С. 
Самое главное, что в описанной Вами обстановке должны работать Ка-52 и Ми-28Н. 



> Атакущие самолеты * будут* получать повреждения, здесь живучесть важна.


Прострелят   «Утенку» нос, он потеряет РЛС. Сколько продлится ремонт, во сколько он обойдется? Кто будет за это отвечать? 



> Вы многово не знаете


Чего именно?



> Потому что бросать будет с высоты выше потолка ЗРК.


Из космоса?



> Цели бывают разные. Одно дело здание посреди горной цепи, другое замаскированный опорный пункт на сильно пересенной местности.


А если указанный КП не виден визуально – как быть тогда?  :Biggrin:  Дать подсказку? :Biggrin: 
П.С. при всем уважении   я начинаю переставать верить, что Вы имеете отношение к промышленности.

----------


## lindr

> Вы хотите опровергнуть, то что я написал о стратегической авиации?


Честно говоря не помню что вы там писали, т.к. читал по диагонали ибо к теме дискуссии стратеги никаким боком -)




> если ресурс агрегата истек, то его можно заменить


Подсказка. 

Если он серийно выпускается, если ЗИП не исчерпан, если ЗИП годен, если есть документация на ремонт изделия, если изготовитель теперь не за рубежом, если разработчик не за рубежом, если завод не закрылся, еще можно раскинуть мозгами и вспомнить много если, а одного-двух достаточно чтобы начался каннибализм.




> Потому что бросать будет с высоты выше потолка ЗРК.


Нет с разумной, но все равно мимо. А если там "Бук" к примеру, то не полетят вовсе -)




> Есть еще и ИК-диапазон.


Да есть в некоторых странах.




> А с какой стати позиции вдруг оказались вперемешку. Наверное, паша грачев накомандовал?


Всякое бывает.




> все условия для подсвета цели лазером или выдачи координат для КАБ-500С.


Лазер не любит пыль и дым. Потом по каждой цели будете высокоточку бросать? А по методике можно аккуратно накрыть сразу весь квартал получив десяток дырок на звено. А ПЗРК-ашник сработать не успеет, Су-30 же этот финт выполнить не по силам по ряду причин.




> П.С. при всем уважении я начинаю переставать верить, что Вы имеете отношение к промышленности.


Зря.




> Чего именно?


Это не предмет публичной дискуссии.




> Кроме того, в описанной Вами обстановке должны работать Ка-52 и Ми-28Н.


Только советские вертолеты несли бомбы. Но все же вертолет обычно бьет "прямой наводкой" а  городе желательно по навесной траектории.




> Прострелят «Утенку» нос, он потеряет РЛС. Сколько продлится ремонт, во сколько он обойдется? Кто будет за это отвечать?


Зато Су-30 в этой ситуации ремонт уже не понадобится, вот и деньги найдутся.




> Вы ошибаетесь.


Нет, не ошибаюсь. 

Хорошо если координаты точно известны, хорошо если противник не ставит помеху GPS объекта, хорошо если цель одинокий  корабль в море.

Иначе все не на уж и гладко и даже обычный мост может стать трудной для обнаружения целью.

----------


## PPV

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от lithium
> 
> 
> ...


Честно говоря, удивляюсь вашему долготерпению...
Неужели, вы еще надеетесь что-нибудь объяснить вашему оппоненту?

----------


## Nazar

> *Ту-22М3 и Ту-160 являются драгоценным наследием Советского Союза*. Они стали материальным воплощением величия и могущества СССР. С тех пор каждая машина для России является физическим подтверждением ее статуса мировой державы и этим сверхзвуковые стратеги подобны бриллиантам в  коронах империй прошлых веков. 
> Утверждать обратное могут только дураки или *вражеские агенты.*
> В свете сказанного я полагаю, что *наплевательское отношение к имеющимся  Ту-22М3* и ликвидация 444 тбап в Воздвиженке *является преступлением*.


Ту-22М3 никогда не был стратегом..., но обратного я не утверждаю..

----------


## Igor_k

> Честно говоря, удивляюсь вашему долготерпению...
> Неужели, вы еще надеетесь что-нибудь объяснить вашему оппоненту?


Павел,он же не один такой!
Поэтому надо объяснять спокойно,неторопливо,с поправкой на скорость ветра и износ ствола

----------


## Igor_k

Можно подвести некоторые итоги
Утверждалось,что броневанна бесполезна - выходит,что в ряде случаев очень даже полезна.Не танк,конечно,но уверенности экипажу добавляет
Говорилось,что Су-34 не может сделать ничего,что не мог бы Су-30.На самом деле -может.Оппонент ведь не случайно цепляется за фотографию Москита на фоне Су-33.То,что для Су-34 декларируется возможность нести 3 ПТБ-3000(хотя,честно скажу,на всех известных мне фотографиях только 1 ПТБ) говорит о том,что он может нести и другие увесистые грузы.Например,разведконте  йнер или аппаратуру РЭБ -т.е.,использоваться для групповой защиты.Кстати,у последних очень немалое энергопотребление - поэтому мощные(по сравнению с Су-27/30) генераторы очень к месту.А вот Су-33 с Москитом -это чистые хотелки 90-х годов,типа дайте денежку и мы вам такое отгрохаем!Может,кто-то видел фотографию взлетающего Су-33 с Москитом?Правильно,не видели,потому что их,взлетов и посадок,не было.А на выставке можно присобачитть что угодно к чему угодно.Даже чтобы подвесить более легкий Брамос приходится жечь свечку с двух сторон -дорабатывать самолет и одновременно лепить Брамос-лайт.А уж про подвеску трех таких изделий и речи нет.
Далее.
Зачем нужна высокая нагрузка на крыло -чтобы летать на ПМВ без тряски и болтанки.Су-34 может идти на ПМВ в автомате(хотя и хуже,чем Су-24 иF-111) ,а Су-30 нет.А вот истребителю для БВБ,наоборот,нужна малая нагрузка,поэтому для многоцелевой машины выбирается незолотая середина
Обзор вперед-вниз у Су-34 лучше,РЛС оптимизирована для работы по наземным целям,а про оптронику и говорить не приходится -если Платан и не шедевр,то у Су-30 вообще ничего нет.Это,конечно,случайност

----------


## L39aero

тоже все это уже всплывало!и кстати,Литиум,а как вы махи в км/ч перевели?расскажите как такие точные значения получили?и как величина ичстинных скоростей соотностися с пилотажными и маневренными характеристиками?и что плохого если бомбардировщик разгоняется до 1,8м(как ту-22м3,ту-160),по такому критерию су-25 вообще не в дугу,он дозвуковой!су-24 тоже как то за такими махами не гнался и его кстати так и недоиспытали на большой высо е,ибо изначально знали,ему там просто нефиг делать,вот и все!

----------


## lithium

> Ту-22М3 никогда не был стратегом...,


Вы правы, коллега. Работы над «Тройкой»  шли после подписания ОСВ-2 и во избежание  проблем, связанных с ограничениями, наложенными  этим договором,  Ту-22М3 формально исключили из тяжелых бомбардировщиков и физически лишили системы дозаправки в воздухе. 
В связи с ограниченной дальностью его действительно сложно назвать стратегом, однако к другим классам самолетов его так же трудно отнести. Но так как Ту-22М3 входят в состав ДА, имеют большую грузоподъемность и выдающиеся летные характеристики, то я позволил себе назвать их стратегами.

----------


## Outsider

> тоже все это уже всплывало!и кстати,Литиум,а как вы махи в км/ч перевели?расскажите как такие точные значения получили?


Это не он, это я перевёл, умножил скорость звука в стратосфере (295 м/с) на число М.



> и как величина ичстинных скоростей соотностися с пилотажными и маневренными характеристиками?


Величина истиных скоростей с маневренными характеристиками никак не соотносится, маневренность самолёта определяется следующими факторами:
1. Высокой тяговооружённостью.
2. Малой удельной нагрузкой на крыло.
3. Высоким аэродинамическим качеством.
4. Максимальной располагаемой перегрузкой во всём диапазоне скоростей.
5. Максимально допустимой перегрузкой.
6. Минимальной скоростью горизонтального полёта (без тяги).
7. Максимальным критическим углом атаки.
8. Коэффициентами аэродинамических моментов по всем осям (угловыми скоростями)
9. Наилучшей САУ.
10. Наилучшей адаптивной механизацией крыла.
11. Наличием УВТ.



> и что плохого если бомбардировщик разгоняется до 1,8м (как ту-22м3,ту-160)


Ничего плохого, только Су-30 разгоняется до большей скорости, это значит, что у него больше и скороподъёмность, и разгонные характеристики, не говоря уже о маневренных (после сброса бомб).

----------


## ZHeN

> Зачем нужна высокая нагрузка на крыло -чтобы летать на ПМВ без тряски и болтанки.Су-34 может идти на ПМВ в автомате(хотя и хуже,чем Су-24 иF-111) ,а Су-30 нет.


вы прям в этом уверены ? обосновать своё высказывание сможете ?

вот в прошлом году когда казахстан принимал свои Су-30СМ, в описании машин указывалась возможность автоматизированного полёта на пмв в режиме огибания рельефа с использованием возможностей специального режима БРЛС Н-011М Барс.

на 0:38, - к примеру, полёт китайских Су-30 на ПМВ у воды ... никакой трясучки, спокойно себе летят
и, надо добавить, это лишь Су-30МКК или Су-30МК2 или J-16. т.е. не такая продвинутая машина, как Су-30СМ или МКМ. на этих Су-30 не стоит продвинутой БРЛС с ПФАР и кучей интересных режимов




> Обзор вперед-вниз у Су-34 лучше


спорно
чтоб так утверждать, надо полетать на обоих.




> РЛС оптимизирована для работы по наземным целям


здесь поподробней. пожалуйста, расскажите, в чём же состоит эта оптимизация ?
(вам, кстати, известно, что картографируют их БРЛС с одинаковым разрешением - 10м2 ?)




> а про оптронику и говорить не приходится -если Платан и не шедевр,то у Су-30 вообще ничего нет.Это,конечно, случайность, никто заранее не планировал,что Дамоклес не закупят,а Сапсан не доведут,но факт налице -на сегодняшний день контейнера для Су-30 не существует


нет, про оптронику говорить как раз приходится
ибо Су-30 в своей сущности имеет оптику и его БРЭО специально к этому подготовлено - Барс последней фазы (III) специально в середине 2000-х доработали - его скомплексировали с подвесным контейнером Litening (вероятно, для МКМ его скомплексировали с Damocles):
Su - 30MKI Phase-III	N011M Mk.3	(~2005)
> Russian C101 radar computer replaced by Indian processor. 
> Ground attack mode with simultaneus air target search 
*> Integration with Rafael Litening pod*
(вот зато, интересный вопрос, - скомплексирована ли БРЛС Су-34 с Платаном ? :) )

контейнеры для Су-30 есть. Damocles и Litening. у ВВС Индии, Малайзии, Казахстана, Венесуэлы

это у *НАШИХ* ВВС их нет, и вот теперь по поводу наличия или отсутствия контейнера в наших ВВС
Сапсана действительно нет и не будет
подозреваю, что в провале программы по закупке/локализации производства Дамоклов виновны те же люди, что и в провале Сапсана - менеджмент УОМЗ
и чего нам это стоило ? целой безумной программы производства Су-34 ?
да за эти деньги можно было хоть десять контейнеров разработать, наладить собственное производство качественных матриц для тепловизоров
в конце концов, обратиться к другому производителю - НПК СПП - уже, как я понимаю, на финишной прямой со своим Т220/Э - Виктор Сумерин обещал уже в этом году египту 40 контейнеров поставить.
вот о чём речь.

----------


## lithium

> Честно говоря не помню что вы там писали, т.к. читал по диагонали ибо к теме дискуссии стратеги никаким боком -)


Уважаемый lindr, в своем прошлом сообщении я просил Вас быть чуть внимательнее. Жаль, что Вы проигнорировали мои слова. В противном случае, Вы бы знали, что связь между стратегической авиацией и программой Су-34 есть и эта связь является отрицательной.
Далее я осмелюсь заметить, что Вы проигнорировали (вероятно, по причине чрезвычайной осведомленности по всем обсуждаемым темам) мой вопрос об основаниях, на которых Вы приписали мне утверждение о сходстве В-1В и Ту-22М3.
В связи с этим свой вопрос я повторяю



> Прежде всего, хочу поинтересоваться, на каком основании Вы написали, что я говорил о сходстве Ту-22М3 и В-1В?


и *настоятельно* прошу Вас не него ответить. Отсутствие ответа будет свидетельством того, что на практике Вы значительно менее компетентны, чем требует Ваше самолюбие.  



> Подсказка. 
> Если он серийно выпускается, если ЗИП не исчерпан, если ЗИП годен, если есть документация на ремонт изделия, если изготовитель теперь не за рубежом, если разработчик не за рубежом, если завод не закрылся, еще можно раскинуть мозгами и вспомнить много если, а одного-двух достаточно чтобы начался каннибализм.


Дорогой подсказчик, если бы Вы были капитаном Очевидность, то написанное   стало бы основанием для присвоения капитану сразу адмиральского чина.  :Biggrin: 
 Если говорить серьезно, то   Ваше утверждение голословно, а потому ошибочно. Такие предприятия, как «Киевский радиозавод», киевский завод «Арсенал», являющиеся разработчиками и производителями СУ находящихся на дежурстве советских МБР (15А18М, 15А35, 3М37, 15Ж58) остались на Украине. Несмотря на  это, указанные МБР поддерживаются в исправном состоянии и остаются на дежурстве. Разработка, производство и постановка на БД новых МБР так же ведется. Данный факт свидетельствует, что при наличии верного административного курса необходимая номенклатура критически важных компонентов военной техники может изготавливаться в нужном количестве.
Таким образом, есть все основания утверждать, что *при желании* Ту-22М3 были бы исправны и способны нести различные типы тактических управляемых средств воздух-поверхность. 



> Нет с разумной, но все равно мимо.


Все зависит от вида оружия.





> А если там "Бук" к примеру, то не полетят вовсе -)


А еще можно сначала уничтожить «Бук» (или «Пэтриот») а потом летать в свое удовольствие. 
Странно, что в разговоре с человеком, представляющимся близким  к промышленности, приходится особо заострять внимание на указанном факте. 



> Да есть в некоторых странах.


И у нас тоже есть. Работа идет трудно, но всё же идет. 



> Всякое бывает.


Так пашку-то похоронили уже 




> Лазер не любит пыль и дым.


Это касается видимого диапазона. Поэтому лазерные средства военной техники  (танковые лазерные дальномеры, авиационные системы дальнометрирования и подсвета целей типа «Прожектор-1», «Клен» и более поздние изделия)  работают в *ИК-диапазоне*. 



> Потом по каждой цели будете высокоточку бросать?


 в описанной Вами ситуации это единственный вариант.



> А по методике можно аккуратно накрыть сразу весь квартал получив десяток дырок на звено.


  Вы   сами задали условия, что 



> *позиции наши и противника вперемешку....*


А теперь пишите «накрыть квартал». То есть  в неудобной ситуации Вы меняете правила  на ходу. 



> Зря.


Сомнения появились, т.к. я вижу, что написанное Вами  систематически резко противоречит известным фактам и здравому смыслу. То, что Вы на ходу меняете условия, установленные Вами же, укрепляет сомнения в Вашей компетентности.  



> Это не предмет публичной дискуссии.


Это удобная отговорка, когда лень аргументировать необдуманно брошенную фразу. 
Уважаемый lindr, если Вы  близки    к промышленности,   то знаете, что у Ту-22М3 публично не обсуждается аппаратура гос. познавания, некоторые средства РЭБ и боевые блоки ТК55. 
Те  вопросы, которых я коснулся,   слишком очевидны, что бы быть закрытыми. 



> Только советские вертолеты несли бомбы. Но все же вертолет обычно бьет "прямой наводкой" а  городе желательно по навесной траектории.


Что-что, простите?  :Confused: 






> Зато Су-30 в этой ситуации ремонт уже не понадобится, вот и деньги найдутся.


Вы правы. Су-30 (и 35 тоже) ремонт не потребуется, т.к. он будет работать с большой высоты, не подставится под огонь  стрелкового оружия и останется целым. 



> Нет, не ошибаюсь.


Ошибаетесь, т.к. при условии наличия СНС или ИНС (или того и другого) способ наведения на конечном участке траектории может быть любым. А при отсутствии помех СНС сама по себе обеспечивает достаточную точность. 

Идем дальше. 
Сначала было задано



> *замаскированный опорный пункт на сильно пересенной местности*.


А теперь вдруг  стало



> хорошо если цель одинокий  корабль в море.


Уважаемый lindr, Вы настоящий волшебник.  :Biggrin: Превратить  замаскированный опорный пункт на сильно пересеченной местности  в  одинокий корабль в море  «могут не только лишь все» (с) :Biggrin: 



> даже обычный мост может стать трудной для обнаружения целью.


Да,  такое может случиться, если Вы его заколдуете и превратите во что-то другое. В одинокий корабль в море, например. :Biggrin:

----------


## lithium

> контейнеры для Су-30 есть. Damocles и Litening.
> это у *НАШИХ* ВВС их нет, и вот теперь по поводу наличия или отсутствия контейнера в наших ВВС
> ………… 
> и чего нам это стоило ? целой безумной программы производства Су-34 ?
> *да за эти деньги можно было хоть десять контейнеров разработать, наладить собственное производство качественных матриц для тепловизоров*


Уважаемый ZHeN, браво!
Должен отметить, что между критическим отношением к Су-34 и умением четко формулировать мысли есть явная корреляция.

----------


## lithium

> с поправкой на скорость ветра и износ ствола


К вопросу о баллистике ствольных систем  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Вы правы, коллега. Работы над «Тройкой»  шли после подписания ОСВ-2 и во избежание  проблем, связанных с ограничениями, наложенными  этим договором,  Ту-22М3 формально исключили из тяжелых бомбардировщиков и физически лишили системы дозаправки в воздухе. 
> В связи с ограниченной дальностью его действительно сложно назвать стратегом, однако к другим классам самолетов его так же трудно отнести. Но так как Ту-22М3 входят в состав ДА, имеют большую грузоподъемность и выдающиеся летные характеристики, то я позволил себе назвать их стратегами.


1) К моменту подписания ОСВ-2, Ту-22М3 уже находился в серийном производстве и прошел гос.испытания.
2)Про систему ДЗ в воздухе всё понятно, это известный факт. Но ее наличие так-же не делает их Бекфаера стратега.
3)С таким-же успехом, можно и Ту-16 в стратеги записать, дальность без ДЗ больше, нормальная нагрузка сопоставима, в скорости естественно проигрывает, но это не главное для стратега. Что-бы разобраться в этом вопросе, надо решить что мы называем стратегическим бомбардировщиком и от чего пляшем, от дальности применения, или от возможностей выполнять стратегическую задачу. Например уничтожение Хмельницкой АЭС, вполне может канать на стратегическую задачу, но с этой задачей вполне может справиться и Су-30 и Су-34, что не делает их стратегическими ударными самолетами, то-же самое с уничтожением АУГ и Ту-16, цель стратегическая, задача для самолета выполнимая, но самолет дальний бомбардировщик/ракетоносец...
Или обратный пример, работа по ИГИЛ в Сирии Ту-160, задачи оперативно-тактические, выполняемые стратегическим бомбардировщиком, всем понятно с какой целью...
Стратегическую авиацию имеют всего два государства ( Англия свои Вулканы давно списала ), находящиеся на разных континентах и в моем понимании, стратегической авиацией может называться та, которая может решать задачи на другом континенте и наносить по нему удары. Сейчас существую всего четыре таких самолета, называть их не буду, все их и так знают. Кстати FB-111, который фактически случайно попал в подчинение стратегического командования ВВС США, считать не будем? его характеристики как-раз очень близки к характеристикам Бекфаера...

----------


## AndyK

Что-то крайнее время у нас форум одной ветки )) Пардону прошу за оффтоп

----------


## Nazar

> Что-то крайнее время у нас форум одной ветки )) Пардону спрошу за оффтоп


Весна......

----------


## Leonid Krylov

*Lithium*, а какими АСП *уничтожается* ЗРК "Патриот"? Работающий в зональной *системе* ПВО?

----------


## Igor_k

Я,вообще-то говоря,уже пытался довести эту мысль.Если брать не папуасию,а страну с нормальной ПВО,то это самое уничтожение ПВО ракетами может подзатянуться,если вообще увенчается успехом.А на войне фактор времени -один из решающих.Что,прикажете не вести БД,пока нет уверенности,что ПВО подавлена?
И заправщиками примерно та же история -над своей территорией -пожалуйста,а над Тихим океаном?Ведь собьют же -авиация противника не уничтожена(опять же -если это не папуасия)

----------


## PPV

> *Lithium*, а какими АСП *уничтожается* ЗРК "Патриот"? Работающий в зональной *системе* ПВО?


Леня, и ты не вытерпел!
Зря! Это специалист высокого класса, могучий интеллект, не нам все чета...

----------


## Panda-9

> Леня, и ты не вытерпел!
> Зря! Это специалист высокого класса, могучий интеллект, не нам все чета...


Иногда смотрю на ветку, печалюсь. Порой вижу новые подтверждения, что посыл на три буквы в начале этого потока были небезоснователен. И дело не столько в сюжете, сколько в манере. Остается ждать, когда поток иссякнет. Не вечен же он.

----------


## KURYER

> Если говорить серьезно, то Ваше утверждение голословно, а потому ошибочно. Такие предприятия, как «Киевский радиозавод», киевский завод «Арсенал», являющиеся разработчиками и производителями СУ находящихся на дежурстве советских МБР (15А18М, 15А35, 3М37, 15Ж58) остались на Украине. Несмотря на это, указанные МБР поддерживаются в исправном состоянии и остаются на дежурстве. Разработка, производство и постановка на БД новых МБР так же ведется. Данный факт свидетельствует, что при наличии верного административного курса необходимая номенклатура критически важных компонентов военной техники может изготавливаться в нужном количестве.


Ммммм....если бы БР, названные Вами, так же интенсивно использовались, как авиация ВВС (работала СУ, корпус испытывал нагрузки и т.д.), то их давно бы списали. Украинские специалисты до недавнего времени участвовали в продлении ресурса и подготовкам к стартам конверсионных "Днепров", но их заменили специалисты из г. Миасс. Что-то слабо себе представляю, что там мог полуразваленный ЮжМАШ продлевать. Специалисты из г. Миасс, кстати, на базе целиком российской БР для подводных лодок "Синева" делают замену (Сармат) всем украинским сухопутным изделиям. Lithium, Не к месту Вы зацепили Украину....

----------


## skynomad

> Леня, и ты не вытерпел!
> Зря! Это специалист высокого класса, могучий интеллект, не нам все чета...


Осталось только выяснить в чем специалист, т.к. сканы продекларированного диплома и паспорта так и не были предъявлены, то ИМХО его следует считать пожилым негром специализирующимся на вполне очевидных, хотя и несколько экзотических видах разведки. Доморощенные эксперды-наполеоны ведут себя несколько иначе.

----------


## L39aero

Конкретно у меня мнение,что человек в глаза не видел РЛЭ самолетов,которые он обсуждает,ни разу не пытался с летным составом поговорить,и главное даже мало-мальски не представляет тактику применения ударной авиации!

----------


## lindr

> В противном случае, Вы бы знали, что связь между стратегической авиацией и программой Су-34 есть и эта связь является отрицательной.


Вот тут вы полностью абсолютно не правы, наоборот вы не поверите, но именно успешным продвижением программы Су-34 оказывал и оказывает помощь программам поддержания боеготовности Ту-22М3 и программам их модернизации *как в материальном плане так и в техническом*.

Извините но тут *вы совсем не в теме*, ибо Су-34 не конкурент, а союзник Ту-22М3 в борьбе против Су-30 в целом и его авионики в частности.




> Таким образом, есть все основания утверждать, что при желании ...


Есть *нюанс*, при чьем желании? 

Знавал я одного военного, любимая фраза "...Почему говорите что это *технически невозможно реализовать*, ведь *нам это нужно*"

*Любое производство нужно постоянно подпитывать деньгами.* Иначе что начинается потом? 

Некоторое время расходуются запасы, благо в советское время они создавались, потом каннибализм.

*Возьмем некое абстрактное предприятие ВПК. Да можно даже в любой области. Законы экономики все одинаковы*

Пока в 90-е были запасы никто не поддерживал производителя, даже изготовленную продукцию не хотели покупать. 

Что делает производитель? Сначала пытается продать за товар рубеж если можно. Если нет, по серым схемам потихоньку списывает и сдает изделия на золото, потом на цветмет. Освобождает площади и сдает коммерсантам в аренду, а на оставшихся производит то, на чем можно заработать

Потом через 20 лет после распада СССР приходят те же самые золотопогонники что послали 20 лет назад завод на три буквы и говорят: "надо восстановить дохрена изделий, производство которых вы прекратили 20 лет назад". 

И как это сделать? ЗИПа нет, специалисты уволены или умерли, молодые этой темы не знают, документация частично утеряна, цеха снесены или сданы в аренду... 




> Все зависит от вида оружия.


Еще В 1991 году GPS умели более-менее удачно глушить помехами. В 2005 "Папуасы" научись перехватывать дроны. Весьма скоро у ИГИл и Аль-Каиды должны появится недорогие устройства постановки помех.




> А еще можно сначала уничтожить «Бук» (или «Пэтриот») а потом летать в свое удовольствие.


Целиком это не удалось не в Ираке, не в Югославии. Даже в Грузии ПВО сохранило работоспособность вопреки бравурным возгласам.

Вспомните Вьетнам, Арабов, долбили америкосы изральтяне  ЗРК, а наши везли еще... и еще.




> Вы правы. Су-30 (и 35 тоже) ремонт не потребуется, т.к. он будет работать с большой высоты


Где будет без проблем сбит ЗРК типа Патриот.

Не мечтайте, все будет по взрослому, вот тут пригодятся методики боевого применения разработанные для 24 и 34, гарантирующие их поражение целей при допустимых потерях  и  принципиально  не доступные 30 и 35




> Да, такое может случиться, если Вы его заколдуете и превратите во что-то другое. В одинокий корабль в море, например.


Советую почитать умные книги, узнаете про ранжирование, центр тяжести цели, выбор главной цели в стробе обнаружения, моноимпульсную оценку, фильтры Калмана, АС, ПАС и еще много чего интересного.




> что написанное Вами систематически резко противоречит известным фактам и здравому смыслу.


Странно, почему то же самое ощущение все чаще посещает меня при чтении ваших постов?

Простите но рассчитывать что противник позволит нам без серьезных потерь уничтожить его ПВО, а потом работать как на полигоне можно только при многократном в разы количественном превосходстве или (и) при разрыве в технологии минимум лет на 25-30 и даже в этом случае как не странно почему-то были потери от ПВО.

Наверно им как раз не доставало вашей гениальной методики проведения воздушных операций  :Cool:

----------


## skynomad

Подождите чуть-чуть сейчас ему группа поддержки накропает очередной монолог с учетом критики :Biggrin:

----------


## TapAc

1. Опыт абсолютно всех, как мировых (ВМВ), так локальных войн показал, необходимость наличия в ВВС специализированных самолётов. Спросите у своих полосатых, они вам не соврут.
2. Наличие "универсальных" или "многоцелевых" самолетов и их относительно успешное боевое применение возможно только в полицейских целях, что и доказывают вестники демократии.
3. Многоцелевые самолёты хороший продукт для реализации в страны которые, по финансовым соображениям, не могут себе позволить узкоспециалезированные типы.
4. Кто-то обещал почистить эту ветку от словесного поноса персонажа из Швеции, но так обещание своего и не выполнил )

----------


## Outsider

> 1. Опыт абсолютно всех, как мировых (ВМВ), так локальных войн показал, необходимость наличия в ВВС специализированных самолётов. Спросите у своих полосатых, они вам не соврут.


Все полосатые утверждают, что последний узкоспециализированный истребитель - F-15C.  Все остальные давно стали многоцелевыми.



> 2. Наличие "универсальных" или "многоцелевых" самолетов и их относительно успешное боевое применение возможно только в полицейских целях, что и доказывают вестники демократии.


Примеры приведите? *Все современные самолёты тактической авиации сегодня многоцелевые.* 



> 3. Многоцелевые самолёты хороший продукт для реализации в страны которые, по финансовым соображениям, не могут себе позволить узкоспециалезированные типы.


США, Великобритания, Германия, Франция, Италия, Швеция, - они не могут позволить себе узкоспециализированную технику? Бедные очень?

----------


## TapAc

> Все полосатые утверждают, что последний узкоспециализированный истребитель - F-15C.  Все остальные давно стали многоцелевыми.


Ой, да вы что? А как же F-22? А-10?




> Примеры приведите? *Все современные самолёты тактической авиации сегодня многоцелевые.*


F-22, А-10.




> США, Великобритания, Германия, Франция, Италия, Швеция, - они не могут позволить себе узкоспециализированную технику? Бедные очень?


Великобритания, Германия, Италия - вообще не производят самостоятельно боевую авиацию. Бедные наверно? Да, т.к. создать а затем содержать в простое определенный тип л/а - это дорого. Я не думаю, что персонально у Германии, Италии, Швеции есть принципиальные интересы за пределами своих границ, ради которых они будут жертвовать своей спокойной, умеренной жизнью.
Швеция - производит только один тип "Грипен", даже вертолеты у них чужие. Бедные? Да. Дешевле закупить у союзников.
У Франции дела обстоят значительно лучше по сравнению с выше указанными.

Вопрос к модераторам.
Я так понимаю, сюда по стилистики текста, новый товарищ "Outsider", это недавно забаненный пользователь (нарушение правил за создание клонов). 
Поправьте меня если я не прав.

----------


## skynomad

Первые в вашем списке США позволяют себе узкоспециализированную технику, а остальные в настоящий момент представляют по отдельности геополитическую мелочь и как раз потому не могут себе позволить, угу.

----------


## Outsider

> Ой, да вы что? А как же F-22? А-10?


Примерно так:
F-22



A-10C - вообще-то испокон веку был штурмовиком, не истребителем и не ударником. Это другой род авиации. Почему Вы привели его тут в пример - очень "странно".  Но и его дорабатывают:
Fairchild A-10C Thunderbolt II



> Великобритания, Германия, Италия - вообще не производят самостоятельно боевую авиацию. Бедные наверно? Да, т.к. создать а затем содержать в простое определенный тип л/а - это дорого. Я не думаю, что персонально у Германии, Италии, Швеции есть принципиальные интересы за пределами своих границ, ради которых они будут жертвовать своей спокойной, умеренной жизнью.


"Всё чудесатей и чудесатей", Вы никгда не слышали про вот этот самолёт,  картинок его никогда не видели?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurofighter_Typhoon

  



> Швеция - производит только один тип "Грипен", даже вертолеты у них чужие. Бедные? Да. Дешевле закупить у союзников.


Вы не забыли, что население Швеции - 9.8 миллиона человек? Меньше, чем в Москве. 



> У Франции дела обстоят значительно лучше по сравнению с выше указанными.


- Куда там бедным Великобритании и Германии до Франции...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Вопрос к модераторам.
> Я так понимаю, сюда по стилистики текста, новый товарищ "Outsider", это недавно забаненный пользователь (нарушение правил за создание клонов). 
> Поправьте меня если я не прав.


Абсолютно правы. Дядя Миша очень предсказуем и нетерпелив. Израильский IP и специфическая манера общения, изученая давно, выдает его с потрохами.
Михаил, не помню как по отчеству, давайте не будем проверять у кого больше терпения, я банально моложе :Wink:  и в соответствии с Правилами данного форума, я буду удалять каждую реинкарнацию. Может все-таки стоит набраться гордости и не ходить туда, откуда прогнали? Неужели больше свои всеракурсные знания показать негде?
Да, забыл, аккаун забанен.

----------


## TapAc

> Примерно так:
> F-22


Под Як-9, МиГ-25 и пр. тоже бомбы подвешивали, но вот ударными самолетами они от этого не становились..




> "Всё чудесатей и чудесатей", Вы никгда не слышали про вот этот самолёт,  картинок его никогда не видели?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurofighter_Typhoon


А вы наверно русский язык плохо знаете, расчудесный наш? Протрите свои глаза и перечитайте моё предложение ещё раз!
*"..не производят самостоятельно боевую авиацию"*.
Или может у них всё-таки совместное производство, эксперт?




> Вы не забыли, что население Швеции - 9.8 миллиона человек? Меньше, чем в Москве.


Швецию привели в пример вы а не я.

----------


## Igor_k

ответ на пост 1025
Возможность полета (дальше по тексту) -это замечательно! Сразу вспоминается известный анекдот -может ли слон съесть 50 кг конфет? -съесть-то он может,только кто ему даст?Т.е.,у Барса есть такая возможность,а у самолета в целом? -дорабатывалась система управлением полета(на Су-34,НЯЗ,с этими доработками пришлось повозиться),упрочнялась конструкция для длительных и постоянных полетов нак ПМВ? я такого не слышал.Кстати,почему именно у казахских -там,вроде бы,и рельефа-то нет.гладкий стол.А несколько минут можно полетать на ПМВ и на руках,без всякой автоматизации.И кстати,как раз при полете на ПМВ можно схлопотать из стрелковки и МЗА.
Если склероз не изменяет,о лучшем обзоре писал или Скай или Валадимир Малюх,или оба.
А что,кроме картографирования других режимов по земле не существует?(про картографирование даже проверять не буду,потому что считаю,что людям надо доверять)
Скажем, дальность по типовой цели "группа танков"?
Так я про ВКС РФ и писал,состояние ВВС Малайзии меня интересует гораздо меньше.
Вы всерьез считаете,что УОМЗ не сумел слепить Сапсан из-за недофинансирования?Я почему-то уверен,что вбухай туда в 10 раз больше средств ,то они бы и освоили в 10 раз больше с тем же результатом.А с Т-220 давайте подождем -дай Бог,что реально эти контейнеры появятся в ВКС в следующем году.

----------


## Евгений Бобков

> Неизвестно, что сейчас с беднягой-перевертышем?


-04-01 готовят к транспортировке на завод. Вчера утвердили программу ремонта.

----------


## ZHeN

> Возможность полета (дальше по тексту) -это замечательно! Сразу вспоминается известный анекдот -может ли слон съесть 50 кг конфет? -съесть-то он может,только кто ему даст?Т.е.,у Барса есть такая возможность,а у самолета в целом? -дорабатывалась система управлением полета(на Су-34,НЯЗ,с этими доработками пришлось повозиться),упрочнялась конструкция для длительных и постоянных полетов нак ПМВ? я такого не слышал.


вы уводите предмет спора в другую сторону. вы ведь другое заявили:



> Зачем нужна высокая нагрузка на крыло -чтобы летать на ПМВ без тряски и болтанки.*Су-34 может идти на ПМВ в автомате*(хотя и хуже,чем Су-24 иF-111) ,*а Су-30 нет*.


я вам привёл доводы в пользу обратного




> Кстати,почему именно у казахских -там,вроде бы,и рельефа-то нет.гладкий стол.


я не говорил про именно казахских, я говорил, что *в казахском описании* наших Су-30СМ (для казахстана они как-то особенно не дорабатывались - их взяли тупо из заказа для МО)
современные россйиские описания/мурзилки по Барсу - крайне скудны и малоинформативны, да и характеристики станции в них не ахти (ведь у НИИПа сейчас есть Ирбис, который дороже и технологичней, и который надо в первую очередь продвигать, а не Барс 10летней давности) - я думаю, именно по этой причине про режим следования рельефу местности нигде в них не указывается. и поэтому же намного информативней материалы, которые Иркут и НИИП распространяли в начале/середине 2000-х.



> И кстати,как раз при полете на ПМВ можно схлопотать из стрелковки и МЗА.


я считаю, что в наше время вредна вообще вся эта тактика "прорыва ПВО на ПМВ" ... это отголоски холодной войны всё ...
современные многослойные системы ПВО так не прорвёшь с их продвинутыми низковысотными обнаружителями и ЗРПК малого радиуса




> А что,кроме картографирования других режимов по земле не существует?(про картографирование даже проверять не буду,потому что считаю,что людям надо доверять)


существует, конечно, но я не думаю, что в современных мурзилках Барса их все будут перечислять
вот, например, с сайта НИИПа:
_Режимы работы «Воздух – Поверхность»:
- картографирование реальным лучом;
- картографирование с доплеровским обужением луча;
- картографирование с синтезированием апертуры;
- селекция наземных движущихся целей;
- сопровождение и измерение координат до 2-х наземных (надводных)целей.
Комбинированный режим:
- сопровождение двух наземных целей, с сохранением обзора пространства по воздушным целям или обстрел в дальнем воздушном бою одной воздушной цели.
Режимы работы «Воздух – Море»:
- обзор морской  поверхности и обнаружение морских целей;
- селекция движущихся морских целей;
- измерение координат до движущейся и неподвижной морской  цели._



> Скажем, дальность по типовой цели "группа танков"?


ок, здесь тупо по мощности излучателя, допустим, Ш-141 превосходит Н-011М, но разве это характеризует станцию, как более оптимизированную для работы по земле ?



> Так я про ВКС РФ и писал,состояние ВВС Малайзии меня интересует гораздо меньше.


нет, стоп, вы про ВКС не писали:



> если Платан и не шедевр,то *у Су-30 вообще ничего нет*.Это,конечно,случайность,ни  кто заранее не планировал,что Дамоклес не закупят,а Сапсан не доведут,но факт налице -*на сегодняшний день контейнера для Су-30 не существует*


я это опроверг



> Вы всерьез считаете,что УОМЗ не сумел слепить Сапсан из-за недофинансирования?


нет, я такого не писал
виновных надо было наказать, устроить скандал и показательную порку

и не прекращать разрабатывать контейнер, переложившись в намного более дорогостоящую программу бессмысленного и беспощадного Су-34

----------


## stream

Сила. СУ-34

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWGwdvXPBnA#t=161

РУССКИЙ Бог неба. Су-34

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9PM6a87JPk

----------


## Leonid Krylov

*ZHeN*, Вы пишите:_ "..я считаю, что в наше время вредна вообще вся эта тактика "прорыва ПВО на ПМВ" ... это отголоски холодной войны всё ... современные многослойные ПВО так не прорвёшь с их продвинутыми низковысотными обнаружителями и ЗРПК малого радиуса..."
_ 
Я считаю - это, конечно, аргумент... Умиляют стратеги, тактики и оперативные искуссники, а так же технические специалисты не знающие ни конкретных характеристик АК (не рекламных буклетов, а реальных возможностей), ни условий применения и т.п. *Системные* знания у них не обнаруживаются (только отрывки нахватанных, в основном, в сети, сведений), зато дофига апломба, самомнение и желания по критиковать, совершенно не разбираясь в предмете критики. Как в анекдоте - все кругом мудаки, один я - д'Артаньян. Общие рассуждения - это к философам, там, и прочим гуманитарным, а в технике и военном деле надо знать конкретные цифры. Терминологию, кстати, тоже. Что за зверь такой - ЗРПК? Аббревиатуру ПЗРК встречал, а ЗРПК - нет. И когда говорят про РЛС оперируют мощностью передатчика, а не излучателя. 
Теперь конкретный вопрос:
вот Вы, ZHeN, расскажите нам, как по вашему надо прорывать зональную систему ПВО, где все элементы информационно связаны между собой, зоны поражения ЗРК БД  взаимно перекрываются, сами ЗРК БД прикрыты объектовой системой ПВО
И ещё, о "наболевшем". Это не только к Вам, ZHeN. Если уж оперируете сопоставлениями "у нас" - "у них", то будет корректны. Пара примеров: тут Су-34 критикуют за нерегулируемые в/з. Напомню, у F-16, 18, 22, 35 заборники нерегулируемые. Причём F-22 - истребитель завоевания господства в воздухе. Так что, выходит, раз F-15 был последним тактическим самолетом р регулируемыми в/з, то Су-30, 35 - ошибка и тупиковая ветвь? Тут пелись дифирамбы Ту-22М3 и МиГ-31БМ, а у них такие АК вообще отсутствуют. Выходит, эти АК тоже отстой? Может их нафиг, атвместо них контейнерткакой замутить? Ведь так из сопоставления "с ними" выходит?
Так что Ваши слова про "бессмысленного и беспощадного Су-34" лучше заберите назад.
А что касается Су-30СМ и, отчасти Су-35, то это "времянки" , т.е. затыкание дыры до поступления в нужных количествах Т-50 комплексами, разработанных на экспорт. Конечно, "Иркут" был бы счастлив закрыть все остальные программы, и клепать Су-30МКИ до скончания века, переодически внедряя наработки, созданные в рамках (и за деньги) программ Су-35, Т-50 и того же Су-34 (те же "Хибины", например).

----------


## lithium

> Швеция - производит только один тип "Грипен", даже вертолеты у них чужие. Бедные? Да. Дешевле закупить у союзников.


И кто же у нейтральной Швеции союзник? :Biggrin:

----------


## lithium

> Т.е.,у Барса есть такая возможность,а у самолета в целом? -дорабатывалась система управлением полета(на Су-34,НЯЗ,с этими доработками пришлось повозиться),упрочнялась конструкция для длительных и постоянных полетов нак ПМВ?


И куда же Вы так упорно хотите лететь на ПМВ в длительно режиме? :Biggrin: 




> Так я про ВКС РФ и писал,состояние ВВС Малайзии меня интересует гораздо меньше.


А Вас не смущает факт, что состояние ВВС малайзии определяется российской наукой и промышленностью?




> .А несколько минут можно полетать на ПМВ и на руках,без всякой автоматизации


Летали? :Biggrin:

----------


## lithium

> бессмысленного и беспощадного Су-34


Я бы сказал,  бессмысленного, но НЕ беспощадного.

----------


## Nazar

> И кто же у нейтральной Швеции союзник?


Те с кем ее солдаты воюют в различных коалициях...в Ираке, в Афганистане, Косово, Боснии, Мали....Для вас это новость? Ох..ть какая нейтральная Швеция. Только действует то под эгидой НАТО, то в составе МССБ...То к самолетам нашим на Балтике пристает, а потом орет благим матом, что их обидели и рядом с ними опасно маневрировали...Так что своих нейтральных шведов себе оставьте..

----------


## lithium

> Умиляют стратеги, тактики и оперативные искуссники






> Что за зверь такой - ЗРПК? *Аббревиатуру ПЗРК встречал, а ЗРПК - нет*.


Вот Вы и продемонстрировали все свои *СИСТЕМНЫЕ* знания. Хотя за язык Вас не кто не тянул и спросить у Яндекса не запрещал.

----------


## Igor_k

Zhen
Извините,приходится отвечать в такой форме.
Какие доводы?
Что на Барсе есть и этот режим ?-вполне возможно,только тряска сама по себе никуда не исчезнет и реализовать его будет невозможно.Что Су-30 летел несколько минут на ПМВ? -тоже вполне возможно.Это и Миг-23 делал.Причем,по отзыву ХАНа , держался гораздо устойчивее,чем Су-27 -как трамвай по рельсам.Но все это вовсе не означает,что Су-30 способен к длительным,а главное,постоянным,изо дня в день,полетам на ПМВ.
По Ш-141 была информация,что он обнаруживает одиночный танк на дальностях за сотню км.Для Барса давалась цифра вдвое меньше,причем по группе.Понятно,что полностью достоверной такая информация не может быть,но общее представление дает.
Ну,извините.если выразился неточно.Мне казалось понятным,что раз спор шел Су-34 vs С-30СМ,то сравнивается именно российский СМ,который контейнера не имеет.Нет,я не сомневаюсь,что в конечном счете его,контейнер,создадут и примут на вооружение -но вот война уже идет,а Су-30 летает без него.Так что извините,по существу не опровергли.
А порку,конечно,надо бы устроить,вот только прямой связи я не вижу - в каком году начали лепить Сапсан?По-моему,Су-34 тогда уже вовсю летал.
И еще вопрос,уже не Вам,а ко всем,кто имел отношение к авиапроизводству(помните,н  а форуме у Чижа так никто и не ответил) .Хорошо,где-то в году 2011,тогдашний МО решил,что Су-34 не нужен,а НАПО следует перепрофилировать на производство Су-30(на мой взгляд,логичнее было бы переходить к Су-35,но для чистоты эксперемента лучше Су-30).Сколько потребовалось бы времени на такой разворот?

----------


## Igor_k

-----------

----------


## lithium

> Те с кем ее солдаты воюют в различных коалициях...


Уважаемый Nazar, думаю, что по смайлу Вы должны понять, что я утрировал.   
Реч о том, что для взаимного понимания нужно называть вещи своими именами. Де-юре в военных союзах швеция не состоит, т.е. иностранные поставщики военной техники являются не союзиниками, а торговыми партнерами. С Южной Кореей они совместно не воюют, но сейчас корейцы предлагают Швеции новые САУ. Кстати, был момент, когда РФ была готова стать одним из таких партнеров (шведам предложили Т-80У), но не стала по понятным политическим причинам. 
Что же касается производства истребителей - то это предсказуемая мера по поддержке шведским правительством машиностроения в их стране. И как ни крути, но при всем своем благополучии на мировой арене Швеция является второстепенной державой, а значит в рассуждениях о тенденция развития мировой авиации это плохой пример.

----------


## skynomad

> И куда же Вы так упорно хотите лететь на ПМВ в длительно режиме?


К вам в гости в Швецию :Tongue:  Сканы диплома и паспорта где?

----------


## Nazar

> Уважаемый Nazar, думаю, что по смайлу Вы должны понять, что я утрировал.   
> Реч о том, что для взаимного понимания нужно называть вещи своими именами. Де-юре в военных союзах швеция не состоит, т.е. иностранные поставщики военной техники являются не союзиниками, а торговыми партнерами. С Южной Кореей они совместно не воюют, но сейчас корейцы предлагают Швеции новые САУ. Кстати, был момент, когда РФ была готова стать одним из таких партнеров (шведам предложили Т-80У), но не стала по понятным политическим причинам. 
> Что же касается производства истребителей - то это предсказуемая мера по поддержке шведским правительством машиностроения в их стране. И как ни крути, но при всем своем благополучии на мировой арене Швеция является второстепенной державой, а значит в рассуждениях о тенденция развития мировой авиации это плохой пример.


Смайл можно воспринять как угодно. К сожалению интонацию в машинописном тексте, еще не очень хорошо передавать научились.
По поводу авиапромышленности Швеции, лично я всегда считал что она, как британская ( до конца 70х ) и французская, была и остается обособленной и очень развитой. Отличный Дракен, не плохой ударный Лансен, во многом уникальный Вигген и на данный момент, просто идеальный по соотношению цена-качество Гриппен, очень дорогого стоят...
Но говорить о том, что сейчас Швеция является нейтральным государством, не важно де-юре, или де-факто, не приходится.
Да и во Вторую Мировую...и к одним и к другим задним бампером поворачивалась, но перед нацисткой Германией гораздо ниже нагибалась. :Wink:  Мутноватая страна в плане международных отношений, я бы сказал.

----------


## lithium

> По поводу авиапромышленности Швеции, лично я всегда считал что она, как британская ( до конца 70х ) и французская, была и остается обособленной и очень развитой.


 По поводу обособленности полностью согласен. Насчет развитости – согласен с натяжкой, т.к. они не обеспечивают выпуск всего типажа летательных аппаратов. 



> Но говорить о том, что сейчас Швеция является нейтральным государством, не важно де-юре, или де-факто, не приходится.


Лично у меня нет абсолютной ясности по поводу их курса. В связи с этим приходится ориентироваться на их декларативные заявления и придерживаться взгляда, что в военных блоках Швеция не состоит. Однако, ясно, что симпатии у Швеции полностью западные. Сорвавшаяся поставка  Т-80У, которыми они были очень давольны практический тому пример. 



> Мутноватая страна в плане международных отношений, я бы сказал.


Соглсен. Но куда им деваться при таком географическом положении? Приходится маневрировать.

----------


## Nazar

> По поводу обособленности полностью согласен. Насчет развитости – согласен с натяжкой, т.к. они не обеспечивают выпуск всего типажа летательных аппаратов.


Ну ведь для нейтральной Швеции, этого должно быть достаточно... :Wink:  У многих не нейтральных еуропейских держав, нет и этого.




> Лично у меня нет абсолютной ясности по поводу их курса. В связи с этим приходится ориентироваться на их декларативные заявления и придерживаться взгляда, что в военных блоках Швеция не состоит. Однако, ясно, что симпатии у Швеции полностью западные. Сорвавшаяся поставка  Т-80У, которыми они были очень давольны практический тому пример.


Вы сами ответили на свой вопрос. В случае чего, всеми этими декларативными заявлениями, сами знаете что сделать можно будет.



> Соглсен. Но куда им деваться при таком географическом положении? Приходится маневрировать.


Э нет, позиция Швеции во WW2 войне была вполне понятна, несмотря на декларативные заявления, добровольческие войска, с одобрения короля, транзит нацистских войск и грузов, продажа оружия Германии...Просто в 43м году, когда все понятно стало, Швеция по быстрому свернула свою про германскую деятельность...

----------


## Igor_k

И куда же Вы так упорно хотите лететь на ПМВ в длительно режиме?
Да в любую страну,имеющую вменяемую авиацию и ПВО.Про одну уже говорили .Есть и другая,не имеющая с Россией мирного договора,зато имеющая территориальные претензии.Там по-другому не получится.
А Вас не смущает факт, что состояние ВВС малайзии определяется российской наукой и промышленностью?
Нет.Потому что состояние ВВС Малайзии определяется мировым уровнем технологий,не только российских.
Летали?
Я летал тольком паксом на Ил-18,Ту-154 и Боингах разных пород.
Но когда я собирал материал по Миг-23,то расспрашивал многих летчиков - наверно,под 3 десятка наберется.И ХАН(т.е.,Харисов Александр Назипович) один из них
А вообще,писать в таком стиле,со сме-чками,я и сам умею,особенно ,когда нет аргументов

----------


## Igor_k

-------------

----------


## lithium

> 1) К моменту подписания ОСВ-2, Ту-22М3 уже находился в серийном производстве и прошел гос.испытания.


Уважаемый Nazar, Вы правы.
Говоря о «работах по Ту-22М3» я имел в виду его оснащение Х-15 в 1980 г. (разрешенной ОСВ-2), не оснащение Х-55  (запрещнной ОСВ-2) и мелкие доделки, шедшие до его формального принятия на вооружение в 1989 г.   
 Должен отметить, что я применил формулировку, допускающую разночтения. Для их исключения я должен был написать, что «на облик Ту-22М3 сильно повлиял договор ОСВ-2». 
Кстати, интересно, что конструкция «Тройки» приводилась в соответствие с положениями договора еще до его подписания. Т.е. каким-то тайным образом все было решено заранее. 



> Что-бы разобраться в этом вопросе, надо решить что мы называем стратегическим бомбардировщиком и от чего пляшем, от дальности применения, или от возможностей выполнять стратегическую задачу.


Да, это действительно важный вопрос. Лично я не встречал документов, дающих четкое определение. 



> Например уничтожение Хмельницкой АЭС,


Не хочется о таком думать ибо постановке и успешному решению данной задачи будут рады только за океаном. 
Я в качестве примера противоречивости понятия «стратегической задачи» предложил бы удар по авиабазе Элмендорф с аэр. Анадырь. 



> Стратегическую авиацию имеют всего два государства ( Англия свои Вулканы давно списала ), находящиеся на разных континентах и в моем понимании, стратегической авиацией может называться та, которая может решать задачи на другом континенте и наносить по нему удары.


Согласен. Но в соответсвии с данным определением получается, что при базировании на Чукотке Ту-22М3 формально становится стратегом. Кстати, к этому цеплялись американцы в ходе переговоров по ОСВ-2, на которых  вопрос о Ту-22М был одним из центральных, т.к. американцам крайне не нравилось, что СССР может достичь паритета и в области ударной авиации. 
 Но это все детали. Главное то, что программа Ту-22М дорого обошлась нашей стране. И машина, получившаяся в результате многолетних усилий   по сей день остается выдающейся. Исключительная ценность «Тройки» в том, что при планомерном обновлении он может решать широчайший круг задач – от засыпания бомбами площадей при борьбе с душманами до базирования перспективных гиперзвуковых ракет, в частности, «Циркона». 
Поэтому в виду наличия у РФ такого уникального самолета программа создания такой ударной машины как Су-34 является бессмысленнной, а *т.к. «Утенок» отнял средства и время, которые могли бы пойти на развитие Ту-22М3, то есть все основания называть  лоббистов Су-34.  преступниками.* 



> позиция Швеции во WW2 войне была вполне понятна


Я про послевоенный период.
А на фоне  постовок американцами нефти в Третий Рейх, все шведские интриги  это просто невинный  способ спастись...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Вот Вы и продемонстрировали все свои *СИСТЕМНЫЕ* знания. Хотя за язык Вас не кто не тянул и спросить у Яндекса не запрещал.



Ну что ж, г-н lithium, с вами всё ясно, прав PPV.
На мой прямой вопрос (пост #1032) не ответили.
Предположения об источниках, где черпаете информацию, подтвердили - в Яндексе.
Замечу, что в соответствующий документах, а не в Яндекса, есть понятие зенитный ракетно-*артиллерийский* комплекс

----------


## PPV

> ....Поэтому ... программа создания такой ударной машины как Су-34 является бессмысленнной, а *т.к. «Утенок» отнял средства и время, которые могли бы пойти на развитие Ту-22М3, то есть все основания называть  лоббистов Су-34.  преступниками.* ...


Вот оно как! Экий длинный был заход, но теперь, наконец, понятно, чего ради!
Вы, все здесь оппонирующие этому достойному мужу, Вы понимаете, кто вы на самом деле?
Вы ПРЕСТУПНИКИ! 
И прошу считать этот пост официальным заявлением в ГенПрокуратуру и СКР!

----------


## lindr

> Поэтому в виду наличия у РФ такого уникального самолета программа создания такой ударной машины как Су-34 является бессмысленнной, а т.к. «Утенок» отнял средства и время, которые могли бы пойти на развитие Ту-22М3, то есть все основания называть лоббистов Су-34. преступниками.


Я наконец понял в чем проблема. Вы не понимаете разницу между фронтовой и дальней авиацией равно их как перечень присущих их к выполнению задач.

Вы вбили себе в голову, что Су-34 конкурент Ту-22М3 и упорно пытаетесь подогнать факты под эту безумную теорию.

Это тоже самое как утверждать, что появление Су-24 угробило Ту-16, в качестве примера привести китайский опыт ибо китайские клоны Ту-16 здравствуют.

Еще про китайцев 




> полёт китайских Су-30


Но вы забыли, что у КНР есть и специализированный самолет JH-7A как преемник Q-5. Т

акая же прямая линия развития как Су-24 - Су-34 ...уже 120 наклепали... Кстати в 90-е его созданию посильную помощь оказывали наши наши специалисты, которые... ой!  Все Павел, я молчу, молчу...

Блин я понял наконец! Бдительные товарищ раскрыл международный заговор по внедрению в производство специализированных самолетов!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## lithium

> На мой прямой вопрос (пост #1032) не ответили.


Упустил. Простите. 



> *Lithium*, а какими АСП *уничтожается* ЗРК "Патриот"? Работающий в зональной *системе* ПВО?


Для корректного ответа задаю уточняющий вопрос: чем, по Вашим данным, ЗРК "Патриот", работающий в зональной *системе* ПВО отличается от ЗРК "Патриот", служащего для целей зонально-объектовой ПВО  и объектовой ПВО?



> Замечу, что в соответствующий документах, а не в Яндекса, есть понятие зенитный ракетно-*артиллерийский* комплекс


Замечу, что Вы забыли указать, что эти документы касаются морских комплексов. т.е. термины ЗРАК и ЗРПК существую параллельно. 
Предприятие - разработчик называет    Панцирь-С1 ракетно-пушечным. 
"Тунгуску" называют пушечно-ракетным комплексом, но не артиллерийским.

----------


## Mig

> Поэтому в виду наличия у РФ такого уникального самолета программа создания такой ударной машины как Су-34 является бессмысленнной, а *т.к. «Утенок» отнял средства и время, которые могли бы пойти на развитие Ту-22М3, то есть все основания называть  лоббистов Су-34.  преступниками*


Интересно, где же родятся такие монстры, не понимающие разницы между ТАКТИЧЕСКИМ Су-34 и ДАЛЬНИМ (СТРАТЕГИЧЕСКИМ) Ту-22М3????
Уважаемый, вы разницу между детским трехколесным велосипедом и "Харлеем" ощущаете???

----------


## PPV

> ...Говоря о «работах по Ту-22М3» я имел в виду ... мелкие доделки, шедшие до его формального принятия на вооружение в 1989 г. ...
> Но это все детали. Главное то, что программа Ту-22М дорого обошлась нашей стране. И машина, получившаяся в результате многолетних усилий по сей день остается выдающейся...


Стараниями нашего уважаемого lithium, тема дискуссии довольно далеко ушла от исходной, но раз никто здесь не протестует, я тоже позволю себе немного развить тему в этом направлении, и поддержать нашего оппонента, творчески развивая его логические построения.
Вы просто не представляете себе, насколько дорого обошлась эта программа нашей стране!
С момента выдачи задания в 1967 году и до 1989 года, т.е.до принятия на вооружение окончательной версии самолета, которая наконец-то более-менее соответствовала ТТТ, прошло более 20 лет! 
Конструктора ОКБ Туполева за это время создали 3 промежуточных версии самолета, которые тиражировали в серии в более чем 200 экземплярах! Вот где было настоящее преступление! :)
И все это - в условиях плановой социалистической экономики! :)

----------


## L39aero

Наконец-то появилсь те кто этому товарищу пытаются донести,что я толдонил,оператвно тактический бомбер сравнивать с тактическим истребителем бомбардировщиком и еще и с дальней авиацией говорит о великих познаниях тактики действий фба и да,как и об организации действий оных!ладно бы еще с шилом сравнил,куда ни шло,там ттх получились ммм какие,но с м3,эт прям вершина,примерно как найтхок с в-2 сравнивать

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Упустил. Простите. 
> 
> Для корректного ответа задаю уточняющий вопрос: чем, по Вашим данным, ЗРК "Патриот", работающий в зональной *системе* ПВО отличается от ЗРК "Патриот", служащего для целей зонально-объектовой ПВО  и объектовой ПВО?
> 
> Замечу, что Вы забыли указать, что эти документы касаются морских комплексов. т.е. термины ЗРАК и ЗРПК существую параллельно. 
> Предприятие - разработчик называет    Панцирь-С1 ракетно-пушечным. 
> "Тунгуску" называют пушечно-ракетным комплексом, но не артиллерийским.  
> Вложение 69818Вложение 69819Вложение 69820


1. Для корректного ответа на поставленный вопрос никаких уточнений не требуется. Конечно, в том случае, если вы знаете, как в том, или ином вар анте строится система ПВО вероятного противника. В данном случае я спрашивал про зональную систему. Вы же, видимо, хотите, что бы я сам на свой же вопрос ответил? 

2. Теперь по поводу аббревиатур.  Есть вполне определённая классификация средств ПВО, принятая ВНО МО РФ. Её и надо придерживаться во избежание путаницы, которая неизбежна, если использовать терминологию разработчиков. Сами же написали про "Тунгуску" и "Панцирь". ЗРПК - это Панцирь и только Панцирь, но не Тунгуска или какой либо другой комплекс, ЗПРК - это ТунгускаТунгуска и только Тунгуска, но не Панцирь или другой ЗРАК. Получается, что тот, кто использовал аббревиатуру ЗРПК, имел ввиду, что нашим самолетам ОТА будет противостоять "Панцирь"? Так ведь, по логике, выходит, если ЗРПК - это "Панцирь" , и только он? Но ведь имелся ввиду не Панцирь конкретно, а нечто панцыреподобное. Так что использовать надо аббревиатуру ЗРАК, поскольку она относится к любому комплексу ПВО, сочетающем ракетное и артиллерийское вооружение.
Это всё я написал не для lithium'а, а для других, читающих данную ветку. lithium'у, судя по всему, что-либо объяснять бесполезно.

----------


## lithium

Уважаемый Leonid Krylov, вот эту фразу 



> Что за зверь такой - ЗРПК? Аббревиатуру ПЗРК встречал, а ЗРПК - нет.


Вы написали по ошибке. Согласитесь. 
Возможно, мой ответ был несколько резок, но это было обусловлено общим тоном Вашего сообщения. 



> ВНО МО РФ.


ВНО – это Военно- Научное Общество?

Теперь к вопросу об уничтожении ЗРК "Пэтриот" и аналогов.
Для этой цели могут быть использованы УР Х-31ПМ, Х-59МК2, Х-58УШК, Х-101 и Х-555.

----------


## lithium

> Вы просто не представляете себе, насколько дорого обошлась эта программа нашей стране!


Почему же? Масштаб расходов понятен. Просто я упомянул об этом лишь одной строкой для краткости. 



> С момента выдачи задания в 1967 году и до 1989 года, т.е.до принятия на вооружение окончательной версии самолета, которая наконец-то более-менее соответствовала ТТТ, прошло более 20 лет! 
> Конструктора ОКБ Туполева за это время создали 3 промежуточных версии самолета, которые тиражировали в серии в более чем 200 экземплярах! Вот где было настоящее преступление!


Уважаемый PPV, Вы безусловно правы. То, что руководство «фирмы Ту» и его покровители  ради монополии на разработку машин для ДА пошли, по существу, на государственную измену   – печальный факт. Действительно, при удачном стечении обстоятельств у наших ВКС могли бы быть Т-4 вместо Ту-22М3, Т-4МС вместо Ту-160 и модеризированные 3М вместо Ту-95МС.  
Сейчас огорчает, что программа *Су-34 – это повторение старой ошибки* с Ту-22М3. И беда в том, что ошибка старая, а финансирование новое.
Знающие историю про Т-4 и Т-4МС понимают, что «Тройка» не является пределом совершенства. Но Ту-22М3 – это лучшее, что есть и эти машины уже оплачены. И *бросать хорошую технику, обошедшуюся столь дорого, преступно.   * 
Если бы Су-34 не отнял ресурсы, которые могли  быть направлены на модернизацию «Троек», то при   онащении новым БРЭО и оружием Ту-22М3 могли бы еще долго быть гарантированным ответом на все угрозы кроме ракетно-ядерной.

----------


## lithium

> разницу между детским трехколесным велосипедом и "Харлеем"


Коллега, Ваше образное сравнение очень уместно. Спасибо. Если спользовать Ваши термины, получается, что сейчас ФР оплачивает производство "трехколесных велосипедов" по цене "Харлея", в то время как настоящие "Харлеи" брошены гнить на свалке.
Вложение 69828

----------


## lithium

> Ммммм....если бы БР, названные Вами, так же интенсивно использовались, как авиация ВВС (работала СУ, корпус испытывал нагрузки и т.д.), то их давно бы списали.


Указанные МБР используются – они стоят не БД. 



> Что-то слабо себе представляю, что там мог полуразваленный ЮжМАШ продлевать.


Коллега, Вы что-то путаете. Про участие «Южмаша» в продлении чего-либо я не писал. 



> Специалисты из г. Миасс, кстати, на базе целиком российской БР для подводных лодок "Синева" делают замену (Сармат) всем украинским сухопутным изделиям.


Все верно. Вы написали другими словами тоже, что и я. Несмотря, что работавшие в кооперации с КБ Макеева постащики СУ «Синевы» оказались после распада СССР на территории «незалежной Украины», имеющиеся  3М37 поддерживаются на БД и модернизируются, разработка 15А28 близится к испытниям. Утраченные киевские предприятия для ГРЦ Макеева заменило екатеринбургское НПОА им. Семихатова. 
И так как для  ракетостроения потеря предприятий, находившихся в союзных республиках, не стала гибельной, то отсутствуют  основаниях считать, что эта потеря будет гибельна для авиации. 



> Lithium, Не к месту Вы зацепили Украину....


Это уважаемый lindr не к месту стал вспоминать про оставшихся за рубежем поставщиков компонентов.

----------


## KURYER

> Утраченные киевские предприятия для ГРЦ Макеева заменило екатеринбургское НПОА им. Семихатова.


Спасибо, за дискуссию. Не хочу доставлять Вам удовольствие писать бред на уважаемом форуме.
С уважением.

----------


## lithium

> Су-34 оказывал и оказывает помощь программам поддержания боеготовности Ту-22М3 и программам их модернизации *как в материальном плане так и в техническом*.


И как это выглядит на практике? 



> Извините но тут *вы совсем не в теме*, ибо Су-34 не конкурент, а союзник Ту-22М3 в борьбе против Су-30 в целом и его авионики в частности.


Вы говорите загадками.
Почему с Су-30 надо бороться?  Что  предстявляет из себя союз «Тройки» и «Утенка»?



> Есть *нюанс*, при чьем желании?


Лиц, ответственных за техническую политику в области вооружения ВКС. 



> В 2005 "Папуасы" научись перехватывать дроны.


Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на первоисточник.



> Весьма скоро у ИГИл и Аль-Каиды должны появится недорогие устройства постановки помех.


Если такие устройства им выдадут в Лэнгли, то да. Но при желании господа из Лэнгли могут выдать душманам и ядерные заряды. Это я к тому, что у террористов   серьезная техника может появиться только тогда, когда захотят их цивилизованные хозяева. 
Так же напомню о главном:  спутниковое навигационное оборудование военного назначения производится в помехазащищенном исполнении. 



> Даже в Грузии ПВО сохранило работоспособность вопреки бравурным возгласам.


Она сохранила работоспособность лишь благодаря разгильдяйству МО, возглавляемго Табуреткиным. И за сбитый Ту-22МР Табуреткина следовало бы повесть так же, как Путин хотел повесить Ссакашвили. 



> Вспомните Вьетнам,


Опыт Вьетнама показывает лишь одно: если господство в воздухе установить не удалось, приходится начинать переговоры, что бы проиграть с наименьшими потерями для имиджа. 
Кстати, а почему В-52 во Вьетнаме не прорывали ПВО на ПМВ? 



> Где будет без проблем сбит ЗРК типа Патриот.


Вы полагаете, что MIM-104 сделан американцами по технологиям НЛО, упавшего в Розуэле и потому неуязвим?




> Не мечтайте, все будет по взрослому, вот тут пригодятся методики боевого применения разработанные для 24 и 34, гарантирующие их поражение целей при допустимых потерях  и  принципиально  не доступные 30 и 35


И сколько раз  было «по взрослому» после ВВ-2?  :Smile: 
И чем же 34 гарантирует то, что не доступно 30 и 35 при том, что планер и двигатели у них практически одинаковые? 



> Советую почитать умные книги, узнаете про ранжирование, центр тяжести цели, выбор главной цели в стробе обнаружения, моноимпульсную оценку, фильтры Калмана, АС, ПАС и еще много чего интересного.


То, что Вы игнориуете мой вопрос, который я повторяю в третий раз, 



> Далее я осмелюсь заметить, что Вы проигнорировали (вероятно, по причине чрезвычайной осведомленности по всем обсуждаемым темам) мой вопрос об основаниях, на которых Вы приписали мне утверждение о сходстве В-1В и Ту-22М3.
> В связи с этим свой вопрос я повторяю
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от lithium
> 
> ...


свидетельствует, Вы не успели пока прочесть ни одной умной книги по обсуждаемому вопросу. 



> Наверно им как раз не доставало вашей гениальной методики проведения воздушных операций


Уважаемый lindr,   есть ли у Вас самого собственные методики примениения авиации, дающие основания переходить на личности?

----------


## lithium

> Сообщение от  lithium
> 
> 
> Утраченные киевские предприятия для ГРЦ Макеева заменило екатеринбургское НПОА им. Семихатова.
> 
> 
>  Спасибо, за дискуссию. Не хочу доставлять Вам удовольствие писать бред на уважаемом форуме.
> С уважением.


Рыбка моя, Вы хотите утверждать обратное?  :Biggrin: 
Или дополнить и сказать, что для ГРЦ работает не только НПОА, но и НИИКП?

----------


## lindr

> И как это выглядит на практике?


Это не тема для публичной дискуссии.




> Вы говорите загадками.
>  Почему с Су-30 надо бороться? Что предстявляет из себя союз «Тройки» и «Утенка»?


Это не тема для публичной дискуссии.




> Лиц, ответственных за техническую политику в области вооружения ВКС.


Этого недостаточно.




> Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на первоисточник.


Об этом говорилось несколько десятков раз, тема избитая. Себестоимость устройства 20-50 долларов, фото были в сети. Американцы факты не отрицали.




> Так же напомню о главном: спутниковое навигационное оборудование военного назначения производится в помехазащищенном исполнении.


Понятно, шапками закидаем.




> Кстати, а почему В-52 во Вьетнаме не прорывали ПВО на ПМВ?


Потому, что он для этого не предназначен, КЭП, на нем стоял очень мощный комплекс электронной борьбы.




> И чем же 34 гарантирует то, что не доступно 30 и 35 при том, что планер и двигатели у них практически одинаковые?


*Планер не одинаковый*, профили полета не одинаковые, БРЭО разное, методика боевого применения разная. Сравнивать Су-30 с Су-34 все равно что Су-17М4 с Су-24М.




> То, что Вы игнориуете мой вопрос, который я повторяю в третий раз


Потому что вопроса как такового нет.

Поясню кратко свою точку зрения.

Есть легкие цели: корабль в море, Здание посреди степи и т.п. Их можно без проблем поразить Ракетой с АРГСН, т. к обнаружение уели, так ее сопровождение при маневрах самолета легко производится.

А есть тяжелые цели которые можно обнаружить лишь вблизи, которые прикрыты ПВО и самолет выполняет атаку по ним по весьма сложной траектории. Есть цели которые распознаются визуально при работе РЛС в в режиме высокого разрешения, но активное сопровождение которых невозможно, но возможно ПАС цели. 

Су-34 может гарантированно накрыть такую цель даже обычными бомбами, избежав поражения ПВО благодаря совокупности ЛТХ и БРЭО а Су-30 это не под силу.




> Прежде всего, хочу поинтересоваться, на каком основании Вы написали, что я говорил о сходстве Ту-22М3 и В-1В?
> 
> и настоятельно прошу Вас не него ответить. Отсутствие ответа будет свидетельством того, что на практике Вы значительно менее компетентны, чем требует Ваше самолюбие.


У меня нет никого желания и времени просматривать всю ветку, вспоминать в деталях что я сказал, что вы ответили и т.д.

Если я настойчиво не отвечаю на Ваш вопрос, значит он для меня несущественен либо не относится к теме дискуссии.




> свидетельствует, Вы не успели пока прочесть ни одной умной книги по обсуждаемому вопросу.


Да, и мне *наплевать* как это повлияет на мою репутацию в Ваших глазах.




> Уважаемый lindr, есть ли у Вас самого собственные методики примениения авиации, дающие основания переходить на личности?


Нет, куда мне до вас  :Wink: 




> Вы полагаете, что MIM-104 сделан американцами по технологиям НЛО, упавшего в Розуэле и потому неуязвим?


Он работает в системе ПВО о чем безуспешно пытается сказать Л39, система успешно продолжает  работу даже при уничтожении нескольких звеньев.  Практика показала что в войне на истощение авиации против сильной ПВО успех первой возможен только при многократном количественном и качественном превосходстве первой.




> Если бы Су-34 не отнял ресурсы, которые могли быть направлены на модернизацию «Троек»


*Только в вашем воображении.* К реальной жизнь эти вопли не не имеют никакого отношения.




> Действительно, при удачном стечении обстоятельств у наших ВКС могли бы быть Т-4 вместо Ту-22М3, Т-4МС вместо Ту-160 и модеризированные 3М вместо Ту-95МС. 
>  Сейчас огорчает, что программа Су-34 – это повторение старой ошибки с Ту-22М3


Ваше основное направление деятельности - альтернативная история ?  :Confused:

----------


## TapAc

> ...модеризированные 3М вместо Ту-95МС.


модеризированные 3М вместо Ту-95МС..
модеризированные 3М вместо Ту-95МС...
модеризированные 3М вместо Ту-95МС....
....................
ши-то :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

> Если бы Су-34 не отнял ресурсы, которые могли  быть направлены на модернизацию «Троек», то при   онащении новым БРЭО и оружием Ту-22М3 могли бы еще долго быть гарантированным ответом на все угрозы кроме ракетно-ядерной.


Да модернизируют их и ресурс продлевают...

----------


## Nazar

> Опыт Вьетнама показывает лишь одно: если господство в воздухе установить не удалось, приходится начинать переговоры, что бы проиграть с наименьшими потерями для имиджа.


Опыт обоих Ленбейкеров, говорит о обратном. Наглядная демонстрация того, что Вьетнам могли вдолбить в каменный век...

----------


## Panda-9

Люди, как вы думаете, зачем всё это? Человек в задиристой и нередкой хамской манере на специализированном форуме доказывает, что Су-34, а также Ту-22М3 - вредные и "преступные" самолеты. В ответ получает всё новые аргументы в опровержение этих упорных тезисов. Какова цель дискуссии? Попытаться чистосердечно убедить форумчан в своей правоте? Допустим. Но зачем? Даже если все, здесь присутствующие, согласившись, пропоют анафему этим самолетам, то что изменится? самолеты порежут на металлолом и деньги пойдут "куда надо"? - нет, конечно. Расширится число сторонников зачинщика? - вряд ли, уж слишком хамское (хотя и гибкое) поведение, такое дальнейшего союза не предполагает. Значит, цель - не обращение в свою верну. Что тогда? На мой взгляд, единственное, что имеет практическую ценность, это ваши контраргументы, их сбор. Еще раз прошу подумать об этом... Конечно, могу допустить, что молодой человек лет 25-27, не имеющий детей, но имеющий опыт и навык баталий на форумах, с хорошо подвешенным и гибким языком, но имеющий личные коммуникативные проблемы на службе (или вынужденный оставить работу и среду общения), пытается самоутвердиться со своей idee fixe, споря "на равных" на специализированном форуме с профессиональными участниками - для подъема своей и без того завышенной самооценки - как вариант... В общем, еще раз задумайтесь, в каких целях вас используют. Достойных целей я не вижу.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Уважаемый Leonid Krylov, вот эту фразу 
> 
> Вы написали по ошибке. Согласитесь. 
> Возможно, мой ответ был несколько резок, но это было обусловлено общим тоном Вашего сообщения.


Всё, что я хотел сказать по этому поводу, я уже сказал. Добавлю только, чточто если я ничего не пропустил, то натвооружении стран НАТО нет комплексов ПВО, сочетающих ракетное и артиллерийское вооружение. А те разработки, которые велись (насколько помню, Скайшилд-35, предтеча MANTIS'а, и что-то такое юаровцы мутили) в нашей военной литературе именовались ЗРАКамиЗРАКами. Кстати, есть ЗРК, есть ЗАК, значит ЗРК+ЗАК=ЗРАК.



> ВНО – это Военно- Научное Общество?


Это военно-научные организации. Так совокупно обозначаются номерные ЦНИИ. "Двойка", "четверка", бывшая "тридцатка" и пр. 



> Теперь к вопросу об уничтожении ЗРК "Пэтриот" и аналогов.
> Для этой цели могут быть использованы УР Х-31ПМ, Х-59МК2, Х-58УШК, Х-101 и Х-555.


Про два последних изделия ничего писать не буду, и Вам не советую. Вы и так минимум дважды дали информацию, по падающую под "статью". А вот ПРР уничтожить ЗРК БД типа Патриота или наших С-300, 400 и т.д. не могут. Только подавить, и то, в лучшем случае. А если эти ЗРК являются элементами системы, то будет игра в "кошки-мышки" с применением отвлекающих групп, РЭБ (индивидуальной, групповой, плюс из зон), причём кошкой будет система ПВО, а мышкой - АК. А вот уничтожение ЗРК (пусковые установки, кабины управления и т.п.) будет с ПМВ с использованием, насколько возможно, рельефа, если, конечно, он даст хоть какое-то ограничение обзору РЛС УО. На ограничения для  РЛС УС рассчитывать даже не стоит. И использоваться будут горячо любимые Вами (и мной тоже) РБК, "засевая" примерный район расположения ЗРК. А если учесть, что сам ЗРК БД прикрыт ЗАКами и ПЗРК, да и по маршруту от ЛБС до него этого добра будет навалом, то СПБЖ, реализованные на Су-34, и которые отсутствуют на Су-30, будут очень кстати. 20-мм снаряд его бронирование держит, а это практически все американские ЗАКи.

----------


## Igor_k

чем же 34 гарантирует то, что не доступно 30 и 35 при том, что планер и двигатели у них практически одинаковые? 
-------------------------------
Все,кто как,а я сдаюсь.вроде уже несколько раз талдычили что и планер у Су-34 совсем неодинаков с Су-30(и 35,естественно,тоже) ,да и ДУ,в общем-то,тоже,а он песни старые поет.Нет,такой оппонент непобедим

----------


## Igor_k

чем же 34 гарантирует то, что не доступно 30 и 35 при том, что планер и двигатели у них практически одинаковые? 
-------------------------------
Все,кто как,а я сдаюсь.вроде уже несколько раз талдычили что и планер у Су-34 совсем неодинаков с Су-30(и 35,естественно,тоже) ,да и ДУ,в общем-то,тоже,а он песни старые поет.Нет,такой оппонент непобедим

----------


## lithium

> Про два последних изделия ничего писать не буду, и Вам не советую.


Уважаемый коллега, Вы слишком драматизируете. Индексы Х-101 и Х-555 (вместе с Калибром) сейчас более чем на слуху и известны даже людям, далеким от техники. Эти изделия весьма подробно описаны в открытых источниках и главное, что нужно для понимая обсуждаемого вопроса раскрыто – существующие неядерные КР большой дальности могут наводиться на позиции ЗРК даже при отсутствии излучения РЛС ЗРК и могут нести разные БЧ. То есть КР БД на современном этапе являются   главным средством подавления ПВО развитых стран в неядерном конфликте. 



> А вот ПРР уничтожить ЗРК БД типа Патриота или наших С-300, 400 и т.д. не могут. Только подавить, и то, в лучшем случае.


Странная формулировка. Понятоно, что ПРР     не могут наводиться на неизлучающие объекты (ПУ, например), но если ЗРК лишится РЛС, то он утратит работоспособность и его можно считать уничтоженным.
Вот, кстати, хорошая статья о работе 929 ГЛИЦ. Х-31ПМ упомянута лишь одной строкой, но эта строка очень важна. 



> А если эти ЗРК являются элементами системы, то будет игра в "кошки-мышки" с применением отвлекающих групп, РЭБ (индивидуальной, групповой, плюс из зон), причём кошкой будет система ПВО, а мышкой - АК.


В этом случае должны быть применены КР БД. При этом объектами поражения станут не только ЗРК, но и центры управления.



> А вот уничтожение ЗРК (пусковые установки, кабины управления и т.п.) будет с ПМВ с использованием,


Для уничтожения указанной техники были созданы Х-59МК2 в кассетном снаряжении. 
 



> насколько возможно, рельефа, если, конечно, он даст хоть какое-то ограничение обзору РЛС УО.


Уважаемый Leonid Krylov, данная мудрая мысль  является  ключевой.  
 Я тоже писал об этом, ведь тактика работы на ПМВ появилась вслед за первыми ЗРК, для кторых обнаружение целей на     малых высотах было проблемой. Современные ЗРК получили возможность поражения целей, летящих на высоте от 10 м. и теперь стало проблемой спрятаться от ЗРК на малой высоте. И для ударной авиации эта проблема решается  путем развития ракетного оружия. 



> 20-мм снаряд его бронирование держит, а это практически все американские ЗАКи.


Если быть очень щепетильным в вопросах терминологии, то МЗАК. 
По поводу того, что остекление кабины выдержит урановый сердечник БПС  МЗАК «Вулкан Фаланкс» у меня есть большие сомнения. А в том, что все  небронированные части самолета этого не выдержат, я уверен абсолютно. Но если, допустить, что при обстреле головной части Су-34 снаряды «Вулкан Фаланкса» (или «Голкипера») попадет не в остекление, а только в носовую часть и уничтожит РЛС, то возникает вопрос – сколько ракет «воздух-поверхность» можно закупить на деньги, которые уйдут на замену простреленной Б004?
Но самое главное – зачем подставляться под огонь средств ПВО, если для действий в условиях сильной ПВО есть специализированные ракеты?

----------


## lithium

> Ваше основное направление деятельности - альтернативная история ?





> модеризированные 3М вместо Ту-95МС..
> ши-то


Коллеги, вызвавшие Ваше недоумение слова были написаны мною в связи с замечанием уважаемого PPV по поводу происхождения Ту-22М3 
Для ясности прошу Вас прочитать мое сообщение №1077  более внимательно.

----------


## Nazar

> Современные ЗРК получили возможность поражения целей, летящих на высоте от 10 м. и теперь стало проблемой спрятаться от ЗРК на малой высоте.


А на каком удалении от ЗРК, ее РЛС  сможет обнаружить цель летящую на высоте ....например 20 метров?

----------


## PPV

> Коллеги, ... слова были написаны мною в связи с замечанием ... PPV по поводу происхождения Ту-22М3...


Полностью признаю свою вину, мне говорить ничего не стоило...

----------


## lithium

> Опыт обоих Ленбейкеров, говорит о обратном. Наглядная демонстрация того, что Вьетнам могли вдолбить в каменный век...


Наверное, да. 

Пишу «наверное», т.к. для воплощения знаменитой фразы К. Лемея, «нашим американским партнерам» пришлось бы смириться с потерей еще нескольких десятков В-52 и сотен (а может быть и тысяч) других самолетов. На практике же потери, понесенные  входе  Лайнбэкера-2 оказались неприемлемыми, т.к. через 40 дней после начала операции американцы оказались вынуждены с позором закончить войну и после этого почти 18 лет сидели тихо. 




> Да модернизируют их и ресурс продлевают...


Да, разговоров про Ту-22М3М было много, но судя по съемкам из Сирии, работы по этому проекту вели спустя рукава. 
Кроме того, факт с гибелью аэр. Воздвиженка заставляет пессимистично думать о ситуации с «Тройками». 
П.С. Уважаемый Nazar, судя по подписи, Вы из Питера, значит аэр. Сиверский был заброшен, можно сказать, у Вас на глазах. В 2014 году по его рулежным дорожкам уже катались вонючие трактористы. Как после этого  можно говорить, что средства, выделяемые на военную авиацию, расходуются рационально?

----------


## lithium

> Полностью признаю свою вину, мне говорить ничего не стоило...


Уважаемый коллега, Вы хотите сказать, что я понял  Вас неправильно?

----------


## PPV

> Уважаемый коллега, Вы хотите сказать, что я понял  Вас неправильно?


Я сказал то, что хотел. Ваше понимание моих высказываний выходит за пределы моего разумения...

----------


## lithium

> А на каком удалении от ЗРК, ее РЛС  сможет обнаружить цель летящую на высоте ....например 20 метров?


Многое зависит от положения антенны относительно поверхности Земли.

----------


## lithium

> уже несколько раз талдычили что и планер у Су-34 совсем неодинаков с Су-30(и 35,естественно,тоже)


А зачем талдычить, если можно один раз дать чертеж, на котором показано, что размеры основных частей планера Су-34 радикально отличаются от других самолетов семейства Су-27 и то, что геометрия и взаимное положение указанных частей у Су-34 уникальны?   :Smile:

----------


## ОБУ

Раньше была нормальная тема про су-34, теперь похоже придётся создавать новую

----------


## L39aero

А чего там мелочиться,давайте компановочные синьки,или  может все РЛЭ вместе со второй частью,или может расчет дальности и продолжительности,а может боевой устав или кбп ота выложить!вам только по 34 или чтобы вы могли сравнить с 30 и 35?изряднее и... я еще в жизни не видел!вам 10 раз сказали,уровень ваших знаний заканчивается уровнем aviation week,по тактике авиации!хватит уже своим воспаленным сознанием лечить здоровых людей!

----------


## lindr

> на котором показано, что размеры основных частей планера Су-34 радикально отличаются от других самолетов семейства


При чем здесь размеры? -)

Поменяйте к примеру конструкцию лонжеронов и получите новое с точки зрения нагрузочных характеристик крыло размерами почти идентичное прежнему.

----------


## L39aero

А ВОТ Х-31ПМ....

----------


## Nazar

> Пишу «наверное», т.к. для воплощения знаменитой фразы К. Лемея, «нашим американским партнерам» пришлось бы смириться с потерей еще нескольких десятков В-52 и сотен (а может быть и тысяч) других самолетов. На практике же потери, понесенные входе Лайнбэкера-2 оказались неприемлемыми, т.к. через 40 дней после начала операции американцы оказались вынуждены с позором закончить войну и после этого почти 18 лет сидели тихо.


Результатом второго Лейнбейкера, были самые массовые бомбардировки за историю человечества и вернули вьетнамскую делегацию за стол переговоров. Американцы покинули Вьетнам, а вот с позором бежали и сбрасывали с палуб авианосцев вертолеты, спешно покидающие освобожденный Вьетнам, южновьетнамские приспешники США.
Так что вы немного в истории путаетесь. И американцы тихо никогда не сидели, сразу после Вьетнама были Ангола, Сальвадор, Никарагуа, Гондурас, Иран, Ливан, Гренада, Ливия и только в 90м году Ирак. Примерно такие-же тихие, как и нейтральна Швеция.



> Да, разговоров про Ту-22М3М было много, но судя по съемкам из Сирии, работы по этому проекту вели спустя рукава. 
> Кроме того, факт с гибелью аэр. Воздвиженка заставляет пессимистично думать о ситуации с «Тройками».


Вам лучше знать. А о чем говорит факт не гибели аэродрома Оленегорск?



> П.С. Уважаемый Nazar, судя по подписи, Вы из Питера, значит аэр. Сиверский был заброшен, можно сказать, у Вас на глазах. В 2014 году по его рулежным дорожкам уже катались вонючие трактористы. Как после этого можно говорить, что средства, выделяемые на военную авиацию, расходуются рационально?


Я сомневаюсь что вы в лицо назвали-бы какого-нибудь танкиста, которого туда загнали для репетиции парада, вонючим трактористом. Так-что пусть это на вашей совести остается. А на крайнем Севере, где я родился и вырос, еще больше заброшенных аэродромов, на которых катались, действительно вонючие любители адреналина. И что? Тем-более он до сих пор находится в ведомстве МО и слухи о его реинкарнации проскакивают регулярно.

----------


## Nazar

> Многое зависит от положения антенны относительно поверхности Земли.



Я знаю, я в училище радиоэлектронику учил...Но я задал конкретный вопрос, исходя из параметров комплексов ЗРК, о которых вы упомянули.

----------


## lithium

> Но я задал конкретный вопрос, исходя из параметров комплексов ЗРК, о которых вы упомянули.


Для С-300ПМУ-2 дальность поражения низколетящих целей на высотах от 5 до 100 м равна 5-38 км.
Дальность прямой видимости цели, летящей на высоте 20 м для РЛС, размещенной на вышке 40В6М высотой 20 м в соответствии с упрощенной формулой для расчета радиогоризонта округленно равна 39 км. Для вышки 40В6МД высотой 39 м. дальность прямой видимости будет 46 км.

----------


## Nazar

> Для С-300ПМУ-2 дальность поражения низколетящих целей на высотах от 5 до 100 м равна 5-38 км.
> Дальность прямой видимости цели, летящей на высоте 20 м для РЛС, размещенной на вышке 40В6М высотой 20 м в соответствии с упрощенной формулой для расчета радиогоризонта округленно равна 39 км. Для вышки 40В6МД высотой 39 м. дальность прямой видимости будет 46 км.


Отлично, теперь берем Cу-34 с Х-31, идущий на ПМВ и прикидываем вероятность ее уничтожения...
В Грузии особо церемониться не стали, по одной станции шарахнули и всё ПВО отключили от греха подальше, что-бы хоть что-то на будущее осталось.

----------


## lithium

> А ВОТ Х-31ПМ....


Уважаемый L39aero, Вы неоднократно ссылались на  различные документы –КБП, РЛЭ, ТТЗ. В связи с этим напомню, что указанное изделие  было разработано в соответствии с ТТЗ и принято на вооружение. То есть требованиям ТТЗ Х-31ПМ соответствует. Почему  тогда вы систематически подчеркиваете свое пренебрежение к этой ракете? Может быть Вы хотите предложить ей какую-то альтернативу? 
Кстати, ранее я интересовался типами освоенных Вами летательных аппаратов. Вероятно, Вы не заметили  моего вопроса или могли забыть ответить. Однако, в связи с желанием понимать Вашу точку зрения, указанный вопрос остается для меня актуальным.  В виду этого прошу Вас уделить минуту драгоценного времени для ответа.

----------


## lithium

> Отлично, теперь берем Cу-34 с Х-31, идущий на ПМВ и прикидываем вероятность ее уничтожения...


Во первых, с какой модификацией Х-31, а Во-вторых вторых ход Вашей мысли мне не ясен. Почему самолет  с ракетой должен входить в зону поражения ЗРК?

----------


## Nazar

> Во первых, с какой модификацией Х-31, а Во-вторых вторых ход Вашей мысли мне не ясен. Почему самолет  с ракетой должен входить в зону поражения ЗРК?


ПК/ПД. А он и не должен входить...Но мы ведь всё о бесполезном Су-34 говорим?



> Современные ЗРК получили возможность поражения целей, летящих на высоте от 10 м. и теперь стало проблемой спрятаться от ЗРК на малой высоте.


На подходе уничтожает ЗРК, потом работает по прикрываемому объекту.

----------


## lithium

> ПК/ПД.


ПК не успела появиться. Ее поглотила ПМ. ПД- экспортная, с позолоченными штырьками разъемов в связи с тропическим исполнением :)



> А он и не должен входить...Но мы ведь всё о бесполезном Су-34 говорим?


В этом рассуждении может фигурировть любой самолет, способный нести ПРР.




> На подходе уничтожает ЗРК, потом работает по прикрываемому объекту.


Скорее всего работать будет пара. 1 самолет по ЗРК, 2-й по прикрываемому объекту.

----------


## Nazar

> Скорее всего работать будет пара. 1 самолет по ЗРК, 2-й по прикрываемому объекту.


 У нас пара вроде как боевая единица.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> В связи с этим напомню, что указанное изделие  было разработано в соответствии с ТТЗ и принято на вооружение. То есть требованиям ТТЗ Х-31ПМ соответствует. Почему  тогда вы систематически подчеркиваете свое пренебрежение к этой ракете?


Ув. lithium, перефразирую Ваш пост.
Су-34 было разработан в соответствии с ТТЗ и принят на вооружение. То есть требованиям ТТЗ Су-34 соответствует. Почему Вы тогда систематически подчеркиваете свое пренебрежение к этому самолёту? 
Более того, МО включил его ГОЗ и закупает. Т.е. МО он устраивает. А Вы здесь упорно и настойчиво навязываете здесь всем своё частное мнение. Зачем?

----------


## lithium

> пренебрежение


В  данном случае это слово  ошибочно, т.к. я все подробно расписал, а вот уважаемый L39aero вместо пояснений почему-то отшучивается.  :Confused:

----------


## lithium

> Угадайте с 3х раз!


Что именно?

----------


## lithium

> В Грузии особо церемониться не стали,


И сразу пустили в расход Ту-22МР. 



> У нас пара вроде как боевая единица.


И я об этом. Тогда один самолет из этой пары уничтожает ЗРК, не входя в зону его действия, а второй работает по земле с удобной высоты. По такой методике могут действовать и Су-30СМ и Су-35.

----------


## Nazar

> И сразу пустили в расход Ту-22МР. 
> 
> И я об этом. Тогда один самолет из этой пары уничтожает ЗРК, не входя в зону его действия, а второй работает по земле с удобной высоты. По такой методике могут действовать и Су-30СМ и Су-35.


Ну так когда сбили Ту-22 и когда начали уничтожать ПВО Грузии. За Ту-22 спасибо хохлам...
Так-же ничто не мешает идти парой с четырьмя Х-31 и бомбовой нагрузкой. Уалд Визлы, в часто упоминаемых вами ВВС США так и работали, начиная со Вьетнама.

----------


## L39aero

Если вы думаете, что я вам все эти документы привел просто так,то ошибаетесь,все они написаны людьми которые в разы глубже вашего изучали эти проблемы,тактику,если вы думаете что вооружение с.та су-34 ограничивается одной х-31,бог вам в помощь!а все что приводите вы,это уровень знаний из статей научно популярных журналов по тактике авиации,тем более против противника не имеющего или слабоорганизованного пво!по ваши доводам система пво это одинокостоящая пусковая и рлк рядом,без маскировки по среди поля!противник коварен и хитер,именно поэтомунельзя уничтожить систему пво,можно подавить и вывести из строя,но не более!а действия авиации носят активный харктер и скрытный,с перебазированиями,долгим нахождением в воздухе,эшелонированным целераспределением,и су-34 имеет большую эффективность в этих действиях!

----------


## lithium

> Ну так когда сбили Ту-22 и когда начали уничтожать ПВО Грузии. .


Приличные люди сначала подавляют ПВО, а потом уже делают все остальное. 



> За Ту-22 спасибо хохлам...


Следуя такой логике,   в той трагедии можно обвинить и НИИП им. Тихомирова. 
В случившемся виноваты не хохлы, а неорганизованность ВС РФ оп руководством Сердюкова.  



> Так-же ничто не мешает идти парой с четырьмя Х-31 и бомбовой нагрузкой.


Согласен. Но конкретное распределение нагрузки будет зависеть от ситуации. 



> в часто упоминаемых вами ВВС США


И про Лэйнбекеры то же я упоминал?   :Smile: 
Кстати, про «Лэйнбейкеры»…




> Результатом второго Лейнбейкера, были самые массовые бомбардировки за историю человечества и вернули вьетнамскую делегацию за стол переговоров.


И вьетнамцы встали из-за этого стола победителями. 



> Американцы покинули Вьетнам, а вот с позором бежали и сбрасывали с палуб авианосцев вертолеты, спешно покидающие освобожденный Вьетнам, южновьетнамские приспешники США.


Вы хотите сказать, что американцы потеряв более 50 000 человек и оставив Вьетнам коммунистическим, покинули его с честью?



> И американцы тихо никогда не сидели, сразу после Вьетнама были Ангола, Сальвадор, Никарагуа, Гондурас, Иран, Ливан, Гренада, Ливия и только в 90м году Ирак.


  В масштабные войны они не ввязывались вплоть до «Бури в пустыне» и гадили потихонечку. В указанных странах они действовали опосредованно и решались только на скоротечные спецоперации. 



> А о чем говорит факт не гибели аэродрома Оленегорск?


О том, что участь Воздвиженки ждет его в будущем. Шучу.
А если серьезно, то пока им повезло. Но что будет дальше?



> загнали для репетиции парада


Загнали. Прям как в Грозный в 1995 г.бедняги
А Вам не кажется, что их туда «загнали» для того, что бы поскорее привести аэродром в негодность. 



> Так-что пусть это на вашей совести остается.


Вы хотите сказать, что танк нужнее самолета? 
Кстати, на том аэродроме, где я в живую сравнивал Су-27 и 34 танкистов называли исключительно трактористами, как и принято в ВВС. 



> А на крайнем Севере, где я родился и вырос, еще больше заброшенных аэродромов,


Вы полагаете, что Вы наблюдали хорошую тенденцию и ее нужно продолжать? 



> Тем-более он до сих пор находится в ведомстве МО.


 Воздвиженка тоже в ведении МО.



> и слухи о его реинкарнации проскакивают регулярно.


Зачем реинкарнировать, если можно было не бросать?

----------


## lithium

> При чем здесь размеры? -)


А причем здесь силовой набор? или подъемная сила перестала зависеть от площади крыла? :)

----------


## lithium

> вооружение с.та су-34 ограничивается одной х-31,


Я такого не писал, но я объяснил, почему    она считается главной среди *ракетного* (*только* ракетного, но не всего) вооружения «авиационного комплекса 10В». 
Уважаемый коллега, Вы считаете, что среди ракет воздух-поверхность, которые несет Су-34 есть более совершенные? Или Вы полагаете, что главное это не ракеты и не бомбы, а НУРС?



> а все что приводите вы,это уровень знаний из статей научно популярных журналов по тактике авиации,тем более против противника не имеющего или слабоорганизованного пво!


Т.е. Вы отрицаете, факт того, что для победы нужно господство в воздухе, а для господства в воздухе требуется уничтожение ПВО. Я правильно Вас понял? 



> по ваши доводам система пво это одинокостоящая пусковая и рлк рядом,без маскировки по среди поля!


Если ПВО работает, то работают и ее РЛС, а если они работают, то их не спрятать. 



> с перебазированиями,


Как перебазирование связано с борьбой с ПВО?



> долгим нахождением в воздухе,эшелонированным целераспределением,и су-34 имеет большую эффективность в этих действиях!


За счет чего?
34 единственные самолет, оснащенный аппаратурой передачи данных или он единственный самолет, способный к дозаправке в воздухе?  Или коридор в гаргроте помогает?
Кстати, уважаемый L39aero, почему Вы упорно  молчите о типах самолетов (и вертолетов), на которых летали?

----------


## L39aero

Ок,вы я смотрю стратег изрядный,в лоб систему пво брать собрались!а скрытность вам слово ничего не говорит!?причем здесь нар,нурс,бомбы!вы как раз и есть тактик 2008 года,когда все в лоб!!а сап подвесной ващей головешке ничего не подсказывает

----------


## lithium

> А чего там мелочиться,давайте компановочные синьки,


Электрография ушла в прошлое до появления «Утенка», так что синьки развернуть не получится. И интуиция подсказывает, что сборочные чертежи планера открытые. 

Но дело в том, что если сравнить подлинники габаритных чертежей Су-27,30 и З4, то окажется, что формы и  размеры, отвечающие за создание подъемный силы у всех перечисленных самолетов практически одинаковы, но аэродинамической сопротивление у  «Утенка» больше всех. 



> вам 10 раз сказали,уровень ваших знаний заканчивается уровнем aviation week,по тактике авиации!


Кто сказал?

----------


## L39aero

И при чем здесь лс и нагрузка?и причем здесь размеры?у су-34 гчф немногим больше по площади вами любимого су-30 см,а вот плоская поверхность снизу создает дополнительную пс!тем более что ее профиль улучшает обзор,обеспечивает нормальные комфортные условия и огромнейший потенциал модернизации,чего опять в вашем любимом су-30см нет!

----------


## lithium

> Ок,вы я смотрю стратег изрядный,в лоб систему пво брать собрались!


Это Вы собираетесь в лоб на предельно малых высотах   прорываться на таран.  



> а скрытность вам слово ничего не говорит!?


В каком плане?



> причем здесь нар,нурс,бомбы!


И я хочу знать, почему Вы так упорно хвалили НУРС. Так же хочется знать, почему Вы упорно не замечаете значения     Х-31ПМ. Возможно Вы видите ей какие-то альтернативы, но почему молчите о них?



> вы как раз и есть тактик 2008 года,когда все в лоб!!


Должен отметить, что   Вашим тексты с обилием эмоциональных восклицаний и отсутствием аргументов свидетельствуют, что  Ваши отношения с авиацией ограничиваются полетами на гражданских самолетах в качестве пассажира.

----------


## lithium

> И при чем здесь лс


Конечно, чем больше лобовое сопротивление - тем лучше :Biggrin: 



> у су-34 гчф немногим больше по площади вами любимого су-30 см,


Всего лишь в два раза :Biggrin: 



> а вот плоская поверхность снизу создает дополнительную пс!


Еще и ПГО дает :Biggrin: 



> обеспечивает нормальные комфортные условия


Чем обеспечивается этот комфорт? Сварным санбачком? :Biggrin: 



> и огромнейший потенциал модернизации,


И как размер кабины влияет на потенциал модернизации? Хотите оборудовать в ней отсек для размещения вооружения?  :Biggrin:

----------


## vasil

> Я такого не писал, но я объяснил, почему    она считается главной среди *ракетного* (*только* ракетного, но не всего) вооружения «авиационного комплекса 10В». 
> Уважаемый коллега, Вы считаете, что среди ракет воздух-поверхность, которые несет Су-34 есть более совершенные? Или Вы полагаете, что главное это не ракеты и не бомбы, а НУРС?
> 
> Т.е. Вы отрицаете, факт того, что для победы нужно господство в воздухе, а для господства в воздухе требуется уничтожение ПВО. Я правильно Вас понял? 
> 
> Если ПВО работает, то работают и ее РЛС, а если они работают, то их не спрятать. 
> 
> Как перебазирование связано с борьбой с ПВО?
> 
> ...


Вот, вот, теплее, теплее...Да этот "любопытник" явно не один, в команде работает и совсем не тот, за того себя выдаёт (выдают?). Коллеги, вас же просто провоцируют на откровенность в пылу спора, авось вы, что то уточняя, в запале просто обмолвитесь. Этот парень (парни?) заранее знает (знают?) ответы на все свои (их?) вопросы....НЕ НУЖНЫ ЕМУ (ИМ?) ВАШИ ОТВЕТЫ, ОН (ОНИ?) ЖДУТ ОТ ВАС ДЕТАЛЕЙ (КРУПИНОК ДСП ПРАВДЫ). Человек, занятый реальным делом (без кавычек) никогда не будет спрашивать и задавать такие вопросы, которыми он вас здесь достаёт. Этим грешат только СЛУЖБЫ...

----------


## stream

> ...Или коридор в гаргроте помогает?


Азы конструкции объекта обсуждения знать то надо???

----------


## lindr

> А причем здесь силовой набор? или подъемная сила перестала зависеть от площади крыла? :)


Это очень примитивный поход.

Я в свое время много в свободное занимался модингом авиасумуляторов, в том числе самое интересное было - создание летной модели по аэродинамическим таблицам.

Давайте вспомним: есть характеристики подъемной силы, сопротивления от числа маха,  те же зависимости от угла атаки и еще много чего.

Чтобы сдвинуть фокус в нужный диапазон скоростей и высот вовсе не обязательно координально менять размеры форму крыла...

Как изменить прочностные характеристики я уже писал.

И вспомните плоский клюв, он как вы возможно догадываетесь не просто так... Его форма была сушим кошмаром для компоновщиков БРЭО но от него ведь не отказались...

----------


## L39aero

Су-30см лучший,все фуфло,су-30см с х-31пм разорвет всех и вся!больше су-30,еще больше,догоним Индию по су-30

----------


## skynomad

> Я такого не писал, но я объяснил, почему    она считается главной среди *ракетного* (*только* ракетного, но не всего) вооружения «авиационного комплекса 10В». 
> Уважаемый коллега, Вы считаете, что среди ракет воздух-поверхность, которые несет Су-34 есть более совершенные? Или Вы полагаете, что главное это не ракеты и не бомбы, а НУРС?
> 
> Т.е. Вы отрицаете, факт того, что для победы нужно господство в воздухе, а для господства в воздухе требуется уничтожение ПВО. Я правильно Вас понял? 
> 
> Если ПВО работает, то работают и ее РЛС, а если они работают, то их не спрятать. 
> 
> Как перебазирование связано с борьбой с ПВО?
> 
> ...


Потому, что вы упорно не выкладываете сканы ваших диплома и паспорта :Tongue:

----------


## KAV

> Приличные люди сначала подавляют ПВО, а потом уже делают все остальное. 
> 
> А Вам не кажется, что их туда «загнали» для того, что бы поскорее привести аэродром в негодность.


Хоть это и не мне, но как их "загнали" так тут же быстренько и "выгнали".

----------


## Nazar

> И вьетнамцы встали из-за этого стола победителями.


Вьетнамцы вообще не собирались за него больше садиться. И к началу "продолжения" переговоров, их принудила эта операция и Советский Союз, который в отличии от того Вьетнама, к которому я имел большое уважение, прекрасно понимал чем это может закончиться. 



> Вы хотите сказать, что американцы потеряв более 50 000 человек и оставив Вьетнам коммунистическим, покинули его с честью?


Для начала перечитайте основные положения Парижского мирного договора, потом освежите в памяти кто их выполнил, а кто их нарушил и ответьте на один вопрос. Советский Союз с позором уходил из Афганистана?



> Кстати, на том аэродроме, где я в живую сравнивал Су-27 и 34 танкистов называли исключительно трактористами, как и принято в ВВС.


С рождения общаюсь с людьми из летной среды и не слышал что в ВВС это принято...Хотя я понял, я же все больше с морскими летчиками имел дело.. :Wink: 



> Зачем реинкарнировать, если можно было не бросать?


А ее и не бросали. Бросили это когда валяется и никому не нужно, про Воздвиженку и говорить не буду.

----------


## lithium

> Су-30см лучший,все фуфло,су-30см с х-31пм разорвет всех и вся!


понимаю Вашу иронию.
Если Вы так настаиваете, то исключим Х-31 из состава ворожения. 
Предположим ее нет. 
Но если так, то, какое оружие Вы назвали бы самым эффективным и актуальным?

----------


## lithium

> Хоть это и не мне, но как их "загнали" так тут же быстренько и "выгнали".


Но ведь такоко вообще не должно было быть! :Mad:

----------


## lithium

> Я в свое время много в свободное занимался модингом авиасумуляторов,


Наверное, MS Flight Simulator?



> Чтобы сдвинуть фокус в нужный диапазон скоростей и высот вовсе не обязательно координально менять размеры форму крыла...


По видимому, Вы пишите об аэродинамическом фокусе крыла, а это имеет отношение  к устойчивости и управляемости самолета, но не к грузоподъемности самолета и его аэродинамическому качеству. В связи с этим, я не совсем понял, как это относится к вопросу о несущей способности планера Су-34, о которой писал я. 



> вспомните плоский клюв,


Он не плоский




> Его форма была сушим кошмаром для компоновщиков БРЭО но от него ведь не отказались...


Чего же тут кошмарного? 

Места в носу много, в гаргроте  для стоек с блоками БРЭО места еще больше, 

т.е. для облегчения труда компоновщиков созданы все условия.

----------


## lindr

[QUOTEНаверное, MS Flight Simulator?][/QUOTE]

нет.




> Вы пишите об аэродинамическом фокусе крыла, а это имеет отношение к устойчивости и управляемости самолета


А это основное в бою.




> Он не плоский


Не круглого, не овального сечения, это имелось ввиду.




> Места в носу много, в гаргроте для стоек с блоками БРЭО места еще больше,


*Сейчас* да. но не 20-25 лет назад, потом не забывайте необходимости нормального теплового режима для БРЭО.

Поставите блоки плотно, съэкономте место, но придется тащить воздуходовод большего диаметра, по него возможно придется делать вырезы в силовых элементах, которые потом придется усиливать, плюс расход электроэнергии.

Поставите их свободнее и обдув упросится, но сожрете место.

Это азы конструирования...

----------


## lithium

> Для начала перечитайте основные положения Парижского мирного договора, потом освежите в памяти кто их выполнил, а кто их нарушил.


Если Вы имеете в виду  дальнейшие успешные действия северного Вьетнама, то факта проигрыша американцев это не опровергает. 
Вместе с тем должен отметить, что если бы у американцев в начале семидесятых имелись высокоточные КР БД, то война могла завершиться и иначе. 



> и ответьте на один вопрос. Советский Союз с позором уходил из Афганистана?


Пишу очевидную вещь лишь потому, что Вы спросили. 
СССР добился в Афганистане всего, чего можно было добиться военной силой. Уходя, советские войска оставили в ДРА просоветский режим Наджибуллы. Да, Союз не смог отстоять этот режим. Но тогда было такое время, когда советский Союз не смог отстоять себя. 26 декабря 1991 года великая страна перестала существовать. 
Скажу больше. Если бы действиями  «за речкой» руководили бы не шаблонно мыслящие сухопутчики с мировоззрением времен ВОВ, то известных  негативных внутриполитических последствий удалось бы избежать.  Афганскую войну нужно было вести с воздуха, как сейчас в Сирии. О ее возможно сценарии кратко сказано в статье «СУ-24 в Афганистане»



> Несмотря на уход советских войск из Афганистана, сворачивать присутствие авиагруппы не торопились. Полки оставались в готовности поддержать правительство Наджиба, а на случай непосредственной угрозы столице предполагалось перебросить бомбардировщики 143-го БАП вплотную к границе на аэродром Калай-Мор и оттуда отражать штурм города. *Экипажи получили детальные карты Кабула, разбитые на квадраты, в которых у каждого были расписаны конкретные цели и задачи. В "уличных боях" планировали использовать КАБ-500Л и КАБ-1500Л, а также управляемые ракеты Х-25 и Х-29*. 735-й полк подобные задачи должен был решать, работая со своей авиабазы.

----------


## lithium

> А это основное в бою.


Но я про это не писал!
Почему Вы хотите подменить теплое мягким? 
А Вы, вероятно, теперь решили оценивать Су-34 по критериям способности к маневренному воздушному бою? Думаю, что эту тему Вы будете в дальнейшем развивать, а главным аргументом стане то, что большая и тяжелая кабина успеху в маневренном бою только способствует. Так? 



> Не круглого? не овального сечения, это имелось ввиду.


Когда говорят «плоское», то я представляю плоскость. 



> *Сейчас* да. но не 20-25 лет назад,


Простите, что значит «сейчас»? Вы хотие сказать, что в 1995 году не было отсека за кабиной или то, что нос был меньше? 
Коллега, Вы, кажется, совсем запутались

----------


## Nazar

> Если Вы имеете в виду дальнейшие успешные действия северного Вьетнама, то факта проигрыша американцев это не опровергает.


Я имею в виду то, что согласно договору, американцы покидали Южный Вьетнам, при условии прекращения боевых действий и свободных, демократических выборов в Южном Вьетнаме. Напомню, что четыре стороны подписали этот договор и только американцы его выполнили. Так что я не считаю что выход из войны на таких условиях, является проигрышем в войне, тем более в войне армий, а не политиков.




> Вместе с тем должен отметить, что если бы у американцев в начале семидесятых имелись высокоточные КР БД, то война могла завершиться и иначе.


Если-бы у бабушки....и далее по тексту. Еще раз повторю, американцы могли вернуть Северный Вьетнам в каменный век, но там вообще в начале 70х много интересного в закулисье между США и СССР происходило.




> СССР добился в Афганистане всего, чего можно было добиться военной силой. Уходя, советские войска оставили в ДРА просоветский режим Наджибуллы. Да, Союз не смог отстоять этот режим. Но тогда было такое время, когда советский Союз не смог отстоять себя. 26 декабря 1991 года великая страна перестала существовать.


СССР выходил из Афганистана, так-же оставив страну в состоянии гражданской войны и в итоге, так-же как и США ничего там не добился по сути. А разница заключается в том, что Вьетнам сейчас смотрит в сторону США, а Афганистан смотрит на всех волком...




> Скажу больше. Если бы действиями «за речкой» руководили бы не шаблонно мыслящие сухопутчики с мировоззрением времен ВОВ, то известных негативных внутриполитических последствий удалось бы избежать. Афганскую войну нужно было вести с воздуха, как сейчас в Сирии. О ее возможно сценарии кратко сказано в статье «СУ-24 в Афганистане»


Ландшафты местностей не путайте...Бомбить преимущественно горный Афганистан, небольшие группировки, без серьезного сосредоточения техники, никаких запасов бомб не хватит. Еще хуже чем бомбить джунгли...

----------


## L39aero

А ему без разницы он же стратег,каких земля не носила,сравнил высокогорную страну с пустыней!ха,гениально,сэр!ч  ем еще нас порадуете?маневренность только для воздушного боя нужна!?боюсь вас расстроить,су-25 как раз из-за своей верткости является чуть ли не идеалом в ударных задачах!а противоракетное и противозенитное маневрирование вам о чем нибудь говорит,а построение удара со сложных видов маневра?аэродинамики типа Бюшгенса и всего Цаги рекомендовавшего в соответствии с тз эту форму НЧ вам тоже не авторитет!?

----------


## lithium

> Я имею в виду то, что согласно договору, американцы покидали Южный Вьетнам, при условии прекращения боевых действий и свободных, демократических выборов в Южном Вьетнаме.


Значит, Я вас правильно понял. И как я писал ранее, то что Северный Вьетнам сделал так, как хотел и американцы с этим смирились лишь усугубляет поражение США в той войне. 



> Еще раз повторю, американцы могли вернуть Северный Вьетнам в каменный век


Но не вернули.  Как Вы верно заметили



> Если-бы у бабушки....и далее по тексту.





> СССР выходил из Афганистана, так-же оставив страну в состоянии гражданской войны и в итоге,


Но Американцы не оставили во Вьетнаме проамериканского режима. Это факт. 



> А разница заключается в том, что Вьетнам сейчас смотрит в сторону США,


А куда он должен  смотреть, если СССР аннулировал сам себя?  :Biggrin: 



> а Афганистан смотрит на всех волком...


Но кого это волнует?  :Biggrin: 



> Ландшафты местностей не путайте...Бомбить преимущественно горный Афганистан,


В горах из-за сложного рельефа нет пространства для маневра и при правильном подборе боеприпасов горные объекты будут уязвимее равнинных. 



> небольшие группировки, без серьезного сосредоточения техники, никаких запасов бомб не хватит. ...


Хватит. Если душманы захотят взять под контроль населенный пункт, они будут вынуждены спуститься с гор и сосредоточиться. 



> Еще хуже чем бомбить джунгли...


Джунгли плохо бомбить только тогда, когда там есть С-75/В остальных случаях - нормально :Biggrin:

----------


## lithium

> маневренность только для воздушного боя нужна!?боюсь вас расстроить,су-25 как раз из-за своей верткости является чуть ли не идеалом в ударных задачах!


Разве я отрицал значение маневренности для самолета? Кстати, по этому показателю Су-34 хдший во всем семействе Су-27.



> аэродинамики типа Бюшгенса и всего Цаги рекомендовавшего в соответствии с тз эту форму НЧ вам тоже не авторитет!?


Дорогой пассажир, ТЗ Вы не читали. И не только на Су-34. Каких-либо ТЗ ( в т.ч. и на военную технику) Вы не читали вообще, т.к. в ТЗ задаются требуемые результаты задачи, а не способы ее решения. То есть сначала была ТЗ, а рекомендации ЦАГИ – потом. 
Кстати, ранее Вы упразднили Х-31ПМ за ненадобностью, но  о том, какое оружие Вы считаете нужным, продолжаете умалчивать. Почему? Наверное, потому,   что не знаете что сказать, а Х-31ПМ Вы постановили считать негодной исключительно   для того, что бы противоречить  моим словам.

----------


## Nazar

> Значит, Я вас правильно понял. И как я писал ранее, то что Северный Вьетнам сделал так, как хотел и американцы с этим смирились лишь усугубляет поражение США в той войне.


Нет, вы меня не правильно поняли. Северный Вьетнам хотел выиграть войну и разбить американские и южновьетнамские войска, по-этому и вышел из переговоров о мире. А обратно его туда усадил Советский Союз и итоги операции Лейнбейкер-2. В итоге американцы не проиграли войну, а после заключения мирного договора, устраивающего США на тот момент, покинули Южный Вьетнам.



> Но не вернули. Как Вы верно заметили


Много чего не делается в мире.



> Но Американцы не оставили во Вьетнаме проамериканского режима. Это факт.


Охренеть дорогая редакция...У вас точно либо что-то с историей не то, либо с ее восприятием. Еще два года Северный Вьетнам с кем воевал? Военную помощь США кому оказывали? Два года прошло с момента ухода американцев и падением Сайгона....



> А куда он должен смотреть, если СССР аннулировал сам себя?


Россия объявила себя правоприемницей СССР, или я ошибаюсь... :Rolleyes: 



> В горах из-за сложного рельефа нет пространства для маневра и при правильном подборе боеприпасов горные объекты будут уязвимее равнинных.


Особенно такие боевые единицы, как мужик в паколе и с карамультуком...



> Хватит. Если душманы захотят взять под контроль населенный пункт, они будут вынуждены спуститься с гор и сосредоточиться.


Населенный пункт предлагается бомбить, вместе с мирняком?

----------


## L39aero

А вы мастер перефразировать,в соответствии с тз означает,что было требование о возможностях длительных маловысотных полетов,а цаги после продувок дали добро конструкторам и получили то, что имеем!тем более на макетной комиссии еще в 82 убедили военных что такая кабина удобнее,и те не отказались, а могли ведь!тем более изначально планировалась спарка!с маневренности вы соскочили написав одному участнику что теперь вы маневренность рассматриваете как способность к воздушному бою,на мой вопрос об ударах по нц тут же соскочили ,что да нужна,батенька да вы прям уседеть на одной точке не можете,вы уже с претензиями определитесь!
кстати,а с полетной массой вы ничего не путаете?там объем топлива,разница в весе,точно ли су-34 хуже маневрирует,или есть условия когда су-34 даже лучше маневрирует??
я не идиот,чтобы обсуждать боевое применение с вами,тем более на просторах интернета!если ктрв устраивает наличие сотрудника готового такое обсуждать,флаг в руки,мо не поддерживает эти беседы!)
а вот вы кроме тз х-31 судя по всему не читали в принципе ничего!
что еще про маневренность су-34 расскажете?для интереса загляните в рлэ самолетов, да почитайте пад,может что узнаете интересного!а то все тз,да тз!есть более практические вещи,только вы их в упор не видите!
Тактик из вас как и стратег 0!боевое применение вы наверное только на видео смотрели, не говоря уже о действиях соединений и объединений!особенно умиляет когда вы про применение в горах рассказываете ,отрицая афганский опыт и последующие!супер,вот таких командиров нам не хватает,пофигистов,чтоб прям на ходу жизнями и дорогой техникой нарабатывали то же самое!браво!

----------


## lindr

> Простите, что значит «сейчас»? Вы хотие сказать, что в 1995 году не было отсека за кабиной или то, что нос был меньше? 
>  Коллега, Вы, кажется, совсем запутались


Путаетесь Вы.

Просто *сейчас* БРЭО сильно уменьшилась в размерах, потому что в начале 2000х появилась новая элементная база.

А сам видел как 13 лет назад на одном изделии (не на Су-34) контейнер при улучшении характеристик полегчал с 70 до 19 кг, уменьшился в объеме в 2.5 раза и снизил энергопотребление 2 раза...




> А Вы, вероятно, теперь решили оценивать Су-34 по критериям способности к маневренному воздушному бою?


Маневр нужен при ударе по земле, дабы в процессе выполнения атаки двигаться по сложной траектории затрудняя работу ПВО и истребительной авиации противника . А продвинутое БРЭО нужно чтобы при этих маневрах не потерять цель.

Вы путаете понятия превосходство в воздухе и уничтожение ПВО.

Недавно прочитал книгу Ракова. Знаете где его полк понес максимальные потери, в отдельные дни теряли до 30 % боевой группы за вылет?

Над Курляндским котлом в конце 1944 - начале 1945!!!

Над портами была чудовищная концентрация ПВО. Его пытались давить и группировка противника снабжалась только по морю, но тщетно... После каждого налета ПВО восстанавливала боеспособность. 

И плевать что у нас тогда было превосходство в воздухе...




> Хватит. Если душманы захотят взять под контроль населенный пункт, они будут вынуждены спуститься с гор и сосредоточиться.


Чушь 90% успешных захватов НП боевиками - это проникновение ночью мелкими ударными группами мимо постов и объединение уже в городской черте.

----------


## stream

> для интереса загляните в рлэ самолетов да почитайте,....


Одно радует, нет у него доступа ни к РЭ, ни к РО...тем более к РЛЭ и тп,...всё сплошь компиляция, рисунки и фотки типа  яндекса, сидит инфантильная особь, уровня 12 лет перед парой-тройкой мониторов, прыгает с сайта на сайт, набирает инфу, забавляется)))

----------


## Panda-9

> сидит инфантильная особь, уровня 12 лет перед парой-тройкой мониторов,... забавляется)))


Это не дитя малое, и это не забава. Он (они) на работе. И платят ему (им) не в нашей стране.

----------


## Djoker

Тренировка Стрижей перед выступлением к Юбилею Армавирского авиаучилища. - kuban_spotting

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это не дитя малое, и это не забава. Он (они) на работе. И платят ему (им) не в нашей стране.


Шпиён? Есть доказательства? Мне просто  интересно. 
P.S. Вы забыли добавить: "И не в нашей валюте".

----------


## KURYER

> Шпиён? Есть доказательства? Мне просто  интересно.


А Вы почитайте Вот эту -> статью
А потом, через годик, почитаете критические статьи о Су-32 (в аккурат перед контрактом с Алжиром) в зарубежной прессе на французском, арабском, шведском языках с кусками текстов с уважаемого авиационного  форума....
P.S. Не очень живую тему на форуме подняли прямо точно после хорошей работы 34-ок в Сирии и появления ОЧЕНЬ хороших экспортных перспектив.

----------


## L39aero

Мое мнение, что человек сидящий под этим ником обладает отрывочной информацией о рв,пытается выведать информацию о боевых возможностях,составе и способах применения комплекса!в частности, меня он не раз пытался вывести на разговор о способах применения и условиях тех или иных боеприпасов,а также возможностях рлк!минимум,весьма своеобразный субьект

----------


## Panda-9

> !в частности, меня он не раз пытался вывести на разговор о способах применения и условиях тех или иных боеприпасов,а также возможностях рлк!


Именно! Я ж не раз тут взывал: подумайте - ЗАЧЕМ? И чутье (не более того - это ответ FLOGGERу) подсказывает, что KURYER прав в основном посыле (работает за забугорье), но мне представляется, что цель не антикоммерческая, а пожестче - именно выведать особенности боевого применения. По факту "дискуссии" он намеренно "опускает" нашу технику, чтоб форумчане доказали ее высокие качества. Если б он стремился выведать минусы, то посыл был бы противоположным ("Су-34 - супер-самолет!", а форумчане поведают о том, что далеко не супер...).  Демонстрируемые им отдельные "провалы" в знаниях информации, возможно, объясняются тем, что он и не специалист столь широкого круга, просто используется как носитель хорошего русского языка с базовыми знаниями и специализацией в узкой области.
Но затих он чего-то... Может, задачу выполнил, снял урожай и удалился (ловить тут больше нечего)?

----------


## lithium

> Путаетесь Вы.


Это Вы пытаетесь запутать. Но безуспешно.  :Biggrin: 



> Просто *сейчас* БРЭО сильно уменьшилась в размерах, потому что в начале 2000х появилась новая элементная база.


Там и по меркам 80-х много места. Объем длинного носа – не меньше, чем у МиГ-31, а учитывая объем отсека в гаргроте, получается, что места больше чем достаточно. 
Так же нужно отметить, что судя по массивным кабельным жгутам, вопросы габариты и массы БРЭО мало заботили разработчиков. Ленточные печатные кабели на полиимидной основе и гибко-жесткие печатные платы, позволяющие делать компактные изделия малой массы, появились  еще в первой половине 80-х гг, но это достижение при проектировании БРЭО Су=34 было проигнорировано. 



> А сам видел как 13 лет назад на одном изделии (не на Су-34) контейнер при улучшении характеристик полегчал с 70 до 19 кг, уменьшился в объеме в 2.5 раза и снизил энергопотребление 2 раза...


Закон Мура продолжает действовать. 



> Маневр нужен при ударе по земле, дабы в процессе выполнения атаки двигаться по сложной траектории затрудняя работу ПВО и истребительной авиации противника . А продвинутое БРЭО нужно чтобы при этих маневрах не потерять цель.


Безусловно. Однако, по маневренности Су-34 худший в семействе Су-27. 




> Вы путаете понятия превосходство в воздухе и уничтожение ПВО.


О каком превосходстве в воздухе может идти речь, если действует ПВО? 



> Над Курляндским котлом в конце 1944 - начале 1945!!!


Вторая мировая – плохой пример, ибо  технологии тех времен частично остались только во МЗАК. 



> Чушь 90% успешных захватов НП боевиками - это проникновение ночью мелкими ударными группами мимо постов и объединение уже в городской черте.


Для городской черты есть ВТО.

----------


## lithium

> А вы мастер перефразировать,


Уважаемый L39aero, я  много раз просил Вас писать чуточку яснее и задавал уточняющие вопросы.  Если мои слова  Вы   проигнорировали, то оставьте при себе заявления про то, что кто-то Вас «перефразирует». Ваши отрывочные восклицания и по-женски эмоциональные возгласы понять крайне трудно. 



> в соответствии с тз означает,что было требование о возможностях длительных маловысотных полетов,а цаги после продувок дали добро конструкторам и получили то, что имеем!


Разве в этом были сомнения? 
Но ЦАГИ  дало свои рекомендации уже на стадии проектирования, а Вашу фразу 



> Цаги рекомендовавшего в соответствии с тз эту форму НЧ


можно понять так,  что в ТЗ был пункт, требовавший, что бы ЦАГИ рекомендовал определенную форму носа самолета. 
Кроме того, характерная форма носа определяется в основном специфической формой ФАР Б004, а с длительными полетами на ПМВ связано прежде всего ПГО. 
Но самое главное, длительный полет на ПМВ имеет непреодолимый недостаток в виде неизбежной утомляемости экипажа, по этому *длительные* (подчеркиваю) полеты на МПВ оказываются прерогативой крылатых ракет и для пилотируемых летательных аппаратов в нем нет смысла. 



> тем более на макетной комиссии еще в 82 убедили военных что такая кабина удобнее


Убеждать можно по-разному. Вот, например, товарищи из фирмы Ту убедили военных в том, что винтовой саолет без системы спасения это как раз то, что нужно ВВС в 80-е годы. 
Да я и сам видел, как заказчиков убеждают в разных сомнительных вещах...



> такая кабина удобнее


Если бы Вы, будучи конструктором, пришли к Заказчику с такой аргументацией, то заказчик задал бы вопрос: Кому удобнее? Нам или вам?
Вот и я хочу спросить, кому удобнее такая «неимеющаяаналогов» кабина. По видимому, она удобна исключительно  для компоновщиков благодаря большому объему. Само по себе это не плохо. Плох рост массы, обусловленный разрастанием кабины. 



> ,и те не отказались, а могли ведь!


От Ту-95МС то же не отказались... :Biggrin: 



> ,с маневренности вы соскочили написав одному участнику что теперь вы маневренность рассматриваете как способность к воздушному бою,


Нет, соскачил уважаемый lindr, который мой вопрос относительно подъемносй силы, которя важна для бомбардировщика,  почемуто перевел в плоскость маневренности. 
Подчеркну, важность маневренности под сомнение не ставилась. И повторьсь, сказав еще раз о том, что по маневренности тяжелый «Утенок» в семействе Су-27 является худшим и проигрывает  Су-30СМ и Су-35, имеющим двигатели с УВТ.




> на мой вопрос об ударах по нц тут же соскочили ,что да нужна,


О чем Вы?



> или есть условия когда су-34 даже лучше маневрирует??


Лучше чем кто?



> а то все тз,да тз!


Нет это Вы постоянно ссылаетесь на ТЗ, но поему-то очень избирательно. 



> есть более практические вещи,только вы их в упор не видите!


Пожалуйста, подскажите, что нужно увидеть. 



> я не идиот,чтобы обсуждать боевое применение


Ну вот, хотелось показаться специалистом, но не удалось, а аргументация, слабая изначально   иссякла совсем. Понимаю Ваше уныние.  



> Тактик из вас как и стратег 0!


Вам из пассажирского кресла виднее.



> особенно умиляет когда вы про применение в горах рассказываете ,отрицая афганский опыт и последующие!


Что Вы имеете в виду?



> для интереса загляните в рлэ самолетов


В какой раздел? 
Кстати, в части, касающейся управляемого ракетного оружия РЛЭ написано в том числе по тем документам, к составлению которых причастен   автор этих строк. 



> чтоб прям на ходу жизнями и дорогой техникой нарабатывали то же самое!браво!


Это Вы упорно предлагаете лететь атаковать ЗРК НУРСами с ПМВ и отрицаете значение ракетноо оружия. 



> а вот вы кроме тз х-31 судя по всему не читали в принципе ничего!


А почему Вы «соскочили» (как Вы сами выразились) с ответа на мой прямой вопрос о том, чем Вы предлагаете заменить отвергнутую Вами ракету?

----------


## vasil

> Уважаемый L39aero, я  много раз просил Вас писать чуточку яснее и задавал уточняющие вопросы.  Если мои слова  Вы   проигнорировали, то оставьте при себе заявления про то, что кто-то Вас «перефразирует». Ваши отрывочные восклицания и по-женски эмоциональные возгласы понять крайне трудно. 
> 
> Разве в этом были сомнения? 
> Но ЦАГИ  дало свои рекомендации уже на стадии проектирования, а Вашу фразу 
> 
> можно понять так,  что в ТЗ был пункт, требовавший, что бы ЦАГИ рекомендовал определенную форму носа самолета. 
> Кроме того, характерная форма носа определяется в основном специфической формой ФАР Б004, а с длительными полетами на ПМВ связано прежде всего ПГО. 
> Но самое главное, длительный полет на ПМВ имеет непреодолимый недостаток в виде неизбежной утомляемости экипажа, по этому *длительные* (подчеркиваю) полеты на МПВ оказываются прерогативой крылатых ракет и для пилотируемых летательных аппаратов в нем нет смысла. 
> 
> ...



Ахтунг, ахтунг, в небе снова розовый квадрат, новый знайка-рихтгофен.  Всем бортам в воздухе команда "ковёр"...)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  )))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## lindr

> Там и по меркам 80-х много места. Объем длинного носа – не меньше, чем у МиГ-31, а учитывая объем отсека в гаргроте, получается, что места больше чем достаточно.


Ваша аргументация вызывает смех.

На пальцах так: вам говорят были проблемы с компоновкой троллейбуса а вы отвечаете , вот автобус то легко компануется...




> Это Вы пытаетесь запутать. Но безуспешно.


Мда... Вы похоже слушаете только себя, все факты что противоречат вашему мнению для Вас неправильные или намеренно сфабрикованные... 

Все буквально все, вокруг пытаются намеренно сбить с толку, врут и издеваются -)




> что судя по массивным кабельным жгутам, вопросы габариты и массы БРЭО мало заботили разработчиков.


Еще один "гениальный" вывод... Почитайте пару справочников и узнаете из каких соображений подбирается сечения провода.

Я блин я же забыл -) Вы создатели Су-34 вредители!!! -)))))))




> Закон Мура продолжает действовать.


Вас не КЭП звать? 

Черт кажется я понял почему Вы мне не верите, ведь конструкторы Су-34 вредители, не могут они да 20 лет разработки улучшить характеристики БРЭО, иначе все, провал!!!




> Однако, по маневренности Су-34 худший в семействе Су-27


На каких высота и скоростях!!! Таблицы в студию!




> О каком превосходстве в воздухе может идти речь, если действует ПВО?


Мда... печаль Отрываем энциклопедический словарь "Превосходство в воздухе - это возможность ВВС, сухопутным войскам и ВМС выполнять свои задачи без существенного противодействия авиации противника."

США во Вьетнаме его имели... На пальцах США могли разбомбить любой объект по выбору а Вьетнам не мог сорвать налет как таковой, лишь потери причинить. А ВВС Вьетнама при всем желании не могли атаковать не один американский авианосец и не один объект в Южном Вьетнаме, просто не долетели бы до цели.




> Вторая мировая – плохой пример, ибо технологии тех времен частично остались только во МЗАК.


Мда.. ну смотри выше, все что противоречит... 

Радарное обнаружение в ВМВ было, помехи радарам ставили, радарный перехват имел место. Наведение по наземному РЛС было. Работа радарного в сетевом режиме было. Отслеживание авиагруппы по всему маршруту в реальном времени было.

Более того бомбы планирующие в наведением на луч РЛС были (BV.246 прошли испытания выпущено более 100 штук, КВО 2-5 метра.)

Единственно что ЗРК до ума не довели и в серию не запустили.




> Для городской черты есть ВТО.


В теории да, на практике боевики не дураки выбирают места где посты стоят неудачно, на контенгент на них не ахти, ополченцы всякие, да полицейские подразделения, раскиданные по всему НП и нет у них связи с авиацией. Пока военные развернуться, да пока город окружат от гарнизона мало что останется.

Пример Рабуа в СА. Я изучал видео. Подошли мелкими группами и "внезапно" оказались в городской черте, причем даже днем.

Со стороны саудитов беспорядочная езда по городу стрельба в никуда, паника, драп...




> Кроме того, характерная форма носа определяется в основном специфической формой ФАР Б004


Чуть со стула не упал со смеха..... -))))

Нет, как раз специфическая форма ...(изделия) определяется формой носа.

Гы. даже в обозначении наврали... Специалист...

----------


## lithium

> Ваша аргументация вызывает смех.


А У Вас она вообще отстутствует. Даже посмеяться не над чем. 



> На пальцах так: вам говорят были проблемы с компоновкой троллейбуса а вы отвечаете , вот автобус то легко компануется...


Объяснение технических вопросов очень удобно вести на фотографиях. В отличии от меня Вы пока не сочли нужным представить хотя бы одну.  
А на   фотографиях, приведенных мною все объемы отлично видны. Своим глазам я доверяю больше чем Вашим словам. 



> Еще один "гениальный" вывод... Почитайте пару справочников и узнаете из каких соображений подбирается сечения провода.


Я с радостью последую вашему совету сразу после того, как Вы объясните, почему Вы опять пытаетесь на ходу подменить обсуждаемые понятия. 
Я веду речь про *технологию* производства, а Вы пытаетесь перевести разговор к *сечению проводника*. 



> Я блин я же забыл -) Вы создатели Су-34 вредители!!! -)))))))


Попытки утверждать обратное проваливаются.  :Biggrin: 



> На каких высота и скоростях!!! Таблицы в студию!


У Су-34 самая большая масса конструкции и и худшая аэродинамика из-за большой кабины, нет УВТ и  нет регулирования воздухозаборников, так что в маневренности он проигрывает на всех высотах и не разгоняется до скоростей, доступным машинам с регулируемыми воздухозаборниками. 



> Мда... печаль Отрываем энциклопедический словарь "Превосходство в воздухе - это возможность ВВС, сухопутным войскам и ВМС выполнять свои задачи без существенного противодействия авиации противника."


Какой словарь  открывали? Ссылочку дадите? 



> Более того бомбы планирующие в наведением на луч РЛС были (BV.246 прошли испытания выпущено более 100 штук, КВО 2-5 метра.)


Наверное, сейчас уважаемый lindr даст фотографию указнного боеприпаса и РЛС, уничтоженного им. Я Вас правиль понимаю? :Rolleyes: 



> Единственно что ЗРК до ума не довели и в серию не запустили.


Вы полагаете этого мало?
Или может быть, Вы полагете, что во времена ВМВ были полупроводники и сверхзвуковые самолеты? 



> Нет, как раз специфическая форма ...(изделия) определяется формой носа.


Правда?




> Гы. даже в обозначении наврали... Специалист...


И какое обозначение Вы считаете ошибочным?

----------


## L39aero

Я смотрю вы и по аэродинамике спец,и по рэо спец,по сд вам вообще равных нет!а еще по вооружению спец!!вы никак зам по иас армии!у вас несколько типов,вы все их досканально знаете,а я тупой летчик сдающий вам зачеты!и вы мне такой,а нет у нас х-31,что будем вешать,а я такой жую стою!вай-на!!!тогда я умолкаю,пошел учить!

----------


## lindr

> А на фотографиях, приведенных мною все объемы отлично видны. Своим глазам я доверяю больше чем Вашим словам.


При этом не понимаете не причин не следствия того что видите.




> А У Вас она вообще отстутствует


См. выше.. 


> Вы похоже слушаете только себя, все факты что противоречат вашему мнению для Вас неправильные или намеренно сфабрикованные...


-))))




> Объяснение технических вопросов очень удобно вести на фотографиях.


Фотографиях чего милейший? Вы даже открытую информацию неспособны проанализировать. Иначе не писали, что место более чем достаточно...




> Я веду речь про технологию производства, а Вы пытаетесь перевести разговор к сечению проводника.


Мда... По ТЗ нужно чтобы сигнал дошел устойчиво из точки а точку б и есть *реально располагаемые* средства для этого.




> Попытки утверждать обратное проваливаются.


Жаль что у Вас  не получается переубедить самого себя в своей собственной неправоте.

Даже не знаю чем помочь -)




> У Су-34 самая большая масса конструкции


Дабы выполнить  ТЗ




> нет регулирования воздухозаборников


Не нужны дабы выполнить  ТЗ




> из-за большой кабины


Нужна дабы выполнить  ТЗ




> , нет УВТ


Пока нет к сожалению. Догадаетесь сами кто виноват? -)))




> он проигрывает на всех высотах


см. выше 


> таблицы в студию!!!!





> не разгоняется до скоростей, доступным машинам с регулируемыми воздухозаборниками.


не нужно по ТЗ




> Какой словарь открывали


Военно-энциклопедический...




> Ссылочку дадите?


Книжный шкаф у входа верхняя полка, вторая книга слева.




> Наверное, сейчас уважаемый lindr даст фотографию указнного боеприпаса и РЛС, уничтоженного им. Я Вас правиль понимаю?


Сами справитесь, набираете google.com BV.246 -)




> Вы полагаете этого мало?
>  Или может быть, Вы полагете, что во времена ВМВ были полупроводники и сверхзвуковые самолеты?


 То есть вы признаете что ничего принципиально нового в организации системы не появилось? Ибо выше перечисленное лишь улучшение характеристик системы.




> Вы полагаете этого мало?


Возросла лишь эффективность базовые принципы организации ПВО не изменились.




> Правда?


Абсолютная правда. Я уже Вам открытым текстом написал по трудность компоновки.

Фото совсем не месту, лишь показывает что вы не понимаете разницу между формой содержанием.

Только не пишите что Су-27КУБ похож на Су-34 а то стул подо мной развалится. -)))))




> И какое обозначение Вы считаете ошибочным?


Гы ... мало того что вы делаете типичную *западную* ошибку, так вы ее еще в упор не видите...

Блин! стул трещит.... -))))

----------


## skynomad

ИМХО не надо вправлять мозги группе в полосатых купальниках на розовом матрасе, пусть мучаются  :Biggrin:

----------


## lithium

> Фотографиях чего милейший?


Того, что Вы пытаетесь объяснить   языком глухонемых на примерах общественного транспорта, любезнейший. 





> Мда... По ТЗ нужно чтобы сигнал дошел устойчиво из точки а точку б


А габариты и масса обсолютно безразличны.  :Smile: 
Если Вы упираете на то, что все решается буквой ТЗ, тогда не пишите про «кошмары компоновщиков». Кстати, а может Вы и есть тот самый нерадивый компоновщик, для которого каждая задача – кошмар? 




> сильнее всегои есть реально располагаемые средства для этого.


Располагаемой бывает перегрузка. Средства, как правило, бывают в наличии.  





> Дабы выполнить ТЗ


Вас не смущает, что ТЗ с такими требованиями абсурдно? 





> Книжный шкаф у входа верхняя полка, вторая книга слева.


В очередной раз Вы в подчеркнуто пренебрежительной форме отказались  давать ссылку на первоисточник. И после этого Вы хотите, что бы Ваши слова были убедительны? 

Вот определение из Военного  энциклопедического  словаря  Министерства обороны





> ГОСПОДСТВО В ВОЗДУХЕ - это такая воздушная обстановка, созданная активными действиями объед. ВВС во взаимодействии с объединениями видов и родов ВС в ходе проведения воздушной операции, при к-рой соотношение сил противоборствующих сторон в воздухе и условия действий своей авиации позволяют ей успешно выполнять поставленные боевые задачи, а войскам (силам) других видов и родов войск ВС – выполнять поставленные задачи, *не встречая со стороны средств воздушного нападения пр-ка и его системы ПВО эффективного противодействия*


ключевые слова выделены жирным шрифтом. В соответствии с данным определением, после появления С-75 господство в воздухе у американцев во Вьетнаме отсутствовало. 





> Сами справитесь, набираете google.com BV.246 -)


Нет ссылок – нет довода. 
Или Вы сейчас скажите, что сами проектировали указанный боеприпас или лично видели его в действии, сидя в кабине РЛС, на которую он падал? 




> Возросла лишь эффективность базовые принципы организации ПВО не изменились.


Базовые – это какие? 




> Абсолютная правда. Я уже Вам открытым текстом написал по трудность компоновки.


Когда есть сомнения в Ваших словах, я верю своим глазам, 




> Гы ... мало того что вы делаете типичную западную ошибку, так вы ее еще в упор не видите...


Ошибка отсутствует. В противном случае Вы смогли бы на нее указать. 




> Блин! стул трещит.... -))))


Значит, та часть Вашего тела, которая опирается на указанный предмет мебели, функционирует не штатно. Вероятно, она могла износиться…



> И как это выглядит на практике?
> Это не тема для публичной дискуссии.


Вы врете, потому, что некомпетентны. О новом БРЭО для Ту-22М3 было много разговоров, но работа «Троек» в Сирии показала, что дальше разговоров дело не пошло.






> Об этом говорилось несколько десятков раз, тема избитая. Себестоимость устройства 20-50 долларов,


Вы так хорошо ориентируетесь в ценах, наверное,  купили уже? 




> Есть легкие цели: корабль в море, Здание посреди степи и т.п. Их можно без проблем поразить Ракетой с АРГСН, т. к обнаружение уели, так ее сопровождение при маневрах самолета легко производится.


 И как же связано маневрирование носителя с работой АРГСН ракеты? 






> Су-34 может гарантированно накрыть такую цель даже обычными бомбами, избежав поражения ПВО благодаря совокупности ЛТХ


 Вы хотите сказать, что «Утенок» сделан по технологиям НЛО и летает со скоростью больше 7 км/сек или маневрирует с перегрузками более 100 g?




> Он работает в системе ПВО о чем безуспешно пытается сказать Л39, система успешно продолжает работу даже при уничтожении нескольких звеньев.


Правда? И  как же он будет работать без РЛС и чем будет прикрыто пространство, за которое отвечали уничтоженные звенья? 




> Сообщение от lithium
> 
> Прежде всего, хочу поинтересоваться, на каком основании Вы написали, что я говорил о сходстве Ту-22М3 и В-1В?
> 
> и настоятельно прошу Вас не него ответить. Отсутствие ответа будет свидетельством того, что на практике Вы значительно менее компетентны, чем требует Ваше самолюбие.
> 
> 
> У меня нет никого желания и времени просматривать всю ветку, вспоминать в деталях что я сказал, что вы ответили и т.д.


Если бы у Вас не было желания просматривать ветку, Вы бы здесь не писали. И просматривать все тему необходимости не было – Ваша цитата, и ссылка на нее были представлены. Так что дело не в отсутствии желания, а в отсутствии способности  взвешивать свои слова и наличии чрезмерного самолюбия, которое Вы пытаетесь удовлетворить, бросаясь пустыми фразами, лишенными оснований. 
Что бы лишить Вас возможности в очередной раз попытаться увести разговор в сторону и подменить обсуждаемые понятия, я напомню Вам Ваши же слова, названные  Вами      «не существенными» после того, как они стали для Вас неудобны. 




> Ваша рассуждения таковы - нужен хороший многоцелевой ИБ для РФ, какой хороший на Западе F-15E, какой наш на него похож Cу-30, значит он, Ту-22М3 и Ту-160 похожи на B-1 хорошие!, Су-25 похож на А-10 - хороший.


*О сходстве Ту-22М3 с В-1В я никогда не писал, так же как не предлагал сходство с американской техникой в качестве критерия совершенства!* 
*Оценку совершенства техники по критерию сходства с американскими образцами  можно приписать авторам того ТЗ на БРЭ Су-34, которое давали Вам полистать (интересно, на каких основаниях?) в неизвестном учреждении, но не мне.* 




> Да, и мне *наплевать* как это повлияет на мою репутацию в Ваших глазах.


Такие  жирные плевки сильнее всего выдают отсутствие    хладнокровного отношения к теме. 
Да, кстати

----------


## Leonid Krylov

*Lithium’у*
Вернулся из командировки, сначала хотел ответить на многие моменты, которые затрагивались с моего крайнего появления на этой ветке, затем задумался: а стоит ли?
Решил так: если Вы действительно работаете в оборонке, то – стоит (объяснить *коллеге*, в чем он ошибается – может быть полезно для его работы). Если же Вы коллегой не являетесь, то тратить время на споры смысла не имеет. Посему предлагаю «открыть карты». «Открываю» первым:
ФИО: Крылов Леонид Евгеньевич
Образование: МАИ, 1993 г., Факультет N1, КАФ. 101.
Специальность: 0535А (инженер-механик по самолетостроению)
ВУС: 461000 (СД-шник я)
Место работы: «ОКБ Сухого» с апреля 1993 г. 
Должность: начальник бригады в отделе проектов
Чем занимался и занимаюсь: кое-что можно будет рассказать, если Вы окажетесь *коллегой*. Естественно, в пределах, разрешенных соответствующими нормативными документами.
Будте так любезны - дайте информацию о себе в том же объеме,что и я. Скан паспорта не требую.

----------


## lithium

Уважаемый Leonid Krylov, мой ответ в ЛС.

----------


## Nazar

> Уважаемый Leonid Krylov, мой ответ в ЛС.


Ну а почему-же в ЛС? Вы так настойчиво требовали подтверждения профессиональных навыков от своих оппонентов и не менее тщательно пытаетесь скрыть свои....Не спортивно это . :Wink:

----------


## vasil

> Уважаемый Leonid Krylov, мой ответ в ЛС.


но это уже мелко, не спящий ночами рихтгофен (или другой часовой пояс?)... зачем же сразу в ЛС и только Круглову? после такой то бучи на форуме? тут многие, наверное,  хотят на великого стратега (ле мэя)  глянуть, только скана диплома (???) и общих данных мало (маловато будит!!!). А более весомые докУменты?  Или у вас только водительские права? Давайте уже всю вашу стаю подымайте в воздух...

----------


## PPV

> ... зачем же сразу в ЛС и только Круглову? ...


Крылову! Не обижайте Леонида!

----------


## lithium

> Не спортивно это .


Мои слова по поводу сканов были адресованы персонально пользователю Panda-9, в ответ на его немотивированную грубость.
П.С. По поводу Вьетнама я написал Вам развернутый ответ, но он почему-то исчез из этой темы. Если хотите, воспроизведу его в личке.
П.П.С. Вам я тоже представлялся, но симметричного ответа не получил.

----------


## Nazar

> Мои слова по поводу сканов были адресованы персонально пользователю Panda-9, в ответ на его немотивированную грубость.
> П.С. По поводу Вьетнама я написал Вам развернутый ответ, но он почему-то исчез из этой темы. Если хотите, воспроизведу его в личке.
> П.П.С. Вам я тоже представлялся, но симметричного ответа не получил.


Ну почему-же, так-же вы требовали подтверждения профессиональных навыков от коллеги L-39.
По поводу поста о Вьетнаме, вопрос не ко мне. Я без понятия куда он пропал и выложился ли он вообще.
Представления к сожалению не видел, или пропустил по невнимательности. ВВМУРЭ им. А.С.Попова, 1й факультет РТВ, кафедра РЭБ.

----------


## lithium

> Ну почему-же, так-же вы требовали подтверждения профессиональных навыков от коллеги L-39.


Я ничего не требовал, а просто поинтересовался у уважаемого L39aero, о том, как он идет по дороге в небо, которую ему, по его словам, открыл L-39.
Кстати,  мои слова в адрес Panda-9 касались не авиации, а того, что он якобы «профессионально знает психологию».



> По поводу поста о Вьетнаме, вопрос не ко мне. Я без понятия куда он пропал и выложился ли он вообще.


Я понимаю. Но если Вам интересно, то я к Вашим услугам в ЛС. 



> Представления к сожалению не видел, или пропустил по невнимательности.


Насчет невнимательности не знаю. После того, как я рассказал, где работаю, Вы ответили, что работаете на своего работодателя. 



> ВВМУРЭ им. А.С.Попова, 1й факультет РТВ, кафедра РЭБ.


Очень приятно, спасибо! Про свой ВУЗ я написал еще в первых сообщениях, когда пришел на форум.
Кстати, с учетом того, что Вы написали про ВВМУРЭ, кто-нибудь может прийти и бросить фразу 
«Вот не надо со стороны лезть с советами, как организовывать производство самолётов». Ведь формально получается, что раз Вы закончили Морское училище  радиоэлектроники, то Вы со стороны.

----------


## Nazar

Нет, вы просто сказали что ваши услуги поедложены КТРВ и не более. Какие услуги, приняты ли они, никому кроме вас не известно.
По поводу ВВМУРЭ, абсолютно верно, я не имею никакого отношения к проектированию и производству самолетов, по-этому я и не лезу со своими советами к тем, кто этим занимается профессионально и знает что делает. Вот и все. Вы же придя сюда, начали с ходу учить в том числе и тех, кто действительно имеет к этому самое непосредственное отношение.
По поводу вьетнамской войны, хода ее течения и итогов, не интересно, честно. Ничего нового вы для меня не откроете.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Ответ *lithium'а* меня полностью удволетворил. Он - действительно *коллега*, т.е. работает в оборонке, гражданин РФ, проживает в РФ, работает в РФ и пр. Что касается публикования персональных данных - это, по большому счету - личное дело каждого. Я лично его попросил - он лично мне ответил. Отмечу так же, что сопоставимой полноты сведений о себе никто из участников форума не давал. Потому-то я первый и выложил данные о себе, так как если что-то требуешь от других - начни с себя. Кстати, lithium высказал мнение о излишнести выкладывания скана диплома. Диплом, конечно, не паспорт, кредиты по нему не дают, но, скорее всего, lithium прав. Поэтому данный скан я удалю, а некоторую информацию о своем образовании добавлю.
Еще, коллеги. Давайте постараемся обойтись без личных оскорблений и пр. Не поступать в соответствии с анектотом: "Поскольку аргументы у меня кончились, сразу перейду к оскорблениям". Некоторые из затрагиваемых вопросов достаточно сложны, и на их счет существуют разные мнения. Понимаю, что иногда удержаться довольно сложно, сам грешен, к примеру, технические споры с одним из моих коллег, действительно специалистом высочайшего класса, ежедневно заканчиваются посыланием на "три буквы". Чаще он посылает меня, но иногда и я использую подобный "аргумент". (PPV знает, о ком я ;-)) Но, давайте хотя бы попытаемся.
Соответственно приношу свои извинения за несдержанность лично lithium'у, и тем, кого ещё "зацепил".
Чуть позже начну отвечать по-существу обсуждаемых вопросов.

----------


## vasil

> Крылову! Не обижайте Леонида!


Сорри! "Мартышка в старости слаба глазами стала..."
И по поводу приведённых выше многодневных групповых "фокусов" с последующим "полным их разоблачением":
"А что, джентельмены, поезд уже ушёл?"

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Nazar, Вы получили мой ответ в личку? У меня пишет, что Вы превысили лимит сообщений и не можете получать новые.

----------


## Nazar

Почистил ящик....можете продублировать.

----------


## lindr

> А габариты и масса обсолютно безразличны.


Передергиваете. Делается из того что в есть в наличии.




> Если Вы упираете на то, что все решается буквой ТЗ, тогда не пишите про «кошмары компоновщиков».


Если что-то ТЗ в написано то все по команде приседают столько раз сколько потребуется.




> Вас не смущает, что ТЗ с такими требованиями абсурдно?


С чьей точки зрения? Если только с вашей - то нет.




> ключевые слова выделены жирным шрифтом.


Специально для вас, та книга вторая слева. 1987 год






> Нет ссылок – нет довода.


Беседа с Вами стало отнимать много времени. Во простенькая статья на тему. Полно еще.

BV.246 HAGELKORN

Было бы желание сами нашли.




> Ошибка отсутствует. В противном случае Вы смогли бы на нее указать.


изделие называется *В*004, как и самолет Т-10В




> Когда есть сомнения в Ваших словах, я верю своим глазам,


Вы видите не первый вариант компоновки не первого варианта исполнения на новой элементной базе. 

Показать всю историю невозможно, ну может лет через двадцать что-то разрешено будет опубликовать.




> О новом БРЭО для Ту-22М3 было много разговоров, но работа «Троек» в Сирии показала, что дальше разговоров дело не пошло.


А что вы там хотели бы увидеть? Если честно модернизация троек началась его в СССР мне даже известен номер и дата постановления совмина СССР. Сейчас ее просто *возобновили*.

Если бы все прошло штатно и программа бы завершилась в ~ 2000 году то вы бы *визуально* не отличили бы такую тройку. Да видео боевого применения Вам бы ничего не дало. 

Т.к. программа преследовала одну единственную цель - какую можно будет сказать лишь после списания последней тройки в утиль.




> Базовые – это какие?


Они все были перечислены.




> Правда? И как же он будет работать без РЛС и чем будет прикрыто пространство, за которое отвечали уничтоженные звенья?


Л39 уже писал: перебазирование ЗРК, резервирование, включение в работу звеньев только при массовом налете и игнорированием одиночных охотников на РЛС, ложные цели.




> Такие жирные плевки сильнее всего выдают отсутствие хладнокровного отношения к теме.


*А у меня и нет такого отношения.*

*Су-34 для меня весьма личная тема*, хоть я над ним *лично* и не работал, но он делом жизни для того, кто мне был очень дорог, обливая грязью его многолетний труд и результаты труда без предъявления *сколь-либо разумных* доводов, вы наносите *оскорбление* в том числе и *лично мне*.

Я знаю, что Вы сейчас напишите, что я заинтересованное лицо и не могу быть на 100% объективным.

Да это так, но зато я довольно хорошо знаю историю разработки, однако до 90% этой информации нельзя озвучивать и следует ограничиваться общими фразами.

----------


## skydive

Пошлите его в ... Киев

----------


## Котков Андрей

Еще и грачи не прилетели, а тут в теме полная весна..

----------


## lithium

> Давайте постараемся обойтись без личных оскорблений и пр.Не поступать в соответствии с анектотом: "Поскольку аргументы у меня кончились, сразу перейду к оскорблениям"


Поддерживаю.



> Соответственно приношу свои извинения за несдержанность лично lithium'у, и тем, кого ещё "зацепил".


Уважаемый коллега, извинения принимаются. Со своей стороны так же прошу простить мою излишнюю язвительность.

----------


## lithium

> По поводу ВВМУРЭ, абсолютно верно, я не имею никакого отношения к проектированию и производству самолетов, по-этому я и не лезу со своими советами к тем, кто этим занимается профессионально и знает что делает.


Уважаемый Nazar абсолютно верным данное утверждение было бы применительно к конструкторскому отделу или цеху.  Но форум не цех, не отдел и не заседание НТС. Форум это место свободного общения, где можно обменияваться мнениями по разным вопросам. Собственно  для этого,  форумы и были придуманы. Следовательно,  если человек  имеет свою точку зрения и   выражает  ее на форуме, это не означает, что он говорит кому-то под руку. 
Я часто Вам возражаю, но то, что Вы много знаете и Вам есть что сказать – это факт , благодаря этому читать Ваши сообщения интересно. 



> Вы же придя сюда, начали с ходу учить в том числе и тех, кто действительно имеет к этому самое непосредственное отношение.


Опять осмелюсь возразить. Я задавал вопросы, по мере необходимости отстаивал свою точку зрения, однако моя критика всегда касалась  исключительно содержания тезисов оппонента.  Сообщения с советами    о том кому и куда нужно идти работать принадлежат другим людям. Все это можно проследить поистории моих сообщений. 



> По поводу вьетнамской войны, хода ее течения и итогов, не интересно, честно. Ничего нового вы для меня не откроете.


Принято.

----------


## vasil

> Уважаемый Nazar абсолютно верным данное утверждение было бы применительно к конструкторскому отделу или цеху.  Но форум не цех, не отдел и не заседание НТС. Форум это место свободного общения, где можно обменияваться мнениями по разным вопросам. Собственно  для этого,  форумы и были придуманы. Следовательно,  если человек  имеет свою точку зрения и   выражает  ее на форуме, это не означает, что он говорит кому-то под руку. 
> Я часто Вам возражаю, но то, что Вы много знаете и Вам есть что сказать – это факт , благодаря этому читать Ваши сообщения интересно. 
> 
> Опять осмелюсь возразить. Я задавал вопросы, по мере необходимости отстаивал свою точку зрения, однако моя критика всегда касалась  исключительно содержания тезисов оппонента.  Сообщения с советами    о том кому и куда нужно идти работать принадлежат другим людям. Все это можно проследить поистории моих сообщений. 
> 
> Принято.


да когда уже появится новый английский (или иной) лейтенант и завалит этого очередного розоватого рихтгофена)))))))))))

----------


## OKA

> да когда уже появится новый английский (или иной) лейтенант и завалит этого очередного розоватого рихтгофена)))))))))))


Вспомнился анекдот про лесника № 584

Лучшие анекдоты :: Армейские анекдоты 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Начну по-порядку…



> …существующие неядерные КР большой дальности могут наводиться на позиции ЗРК даже при отсутствии излучения РЛС ЗРК и могут нести кассетные БЧ. То есть КР БД на современном этапе являются   главным средством подавления ПВО развитых стран в неядерном конфликте…
> 
> … Понятно, что ПРР  не могут наводиться на неизлучающие объекты (ПУ, например), но если ЗРК лишится РЛС, то он утратит работоспособность и его можно считать уничтоженным.
> 
> В этом случае должны быть применены КР БД. При этом объектами поражения станут не только ЗРК, но и центры управления.
> 
> Для уничтожения указанной техники были созданы Х-59МК2 в кассетном снаряжении…


Для применения КР необходимо знать координаты позиций ЗРК. В отличие от КР, самолет может уточнить положение ПУ, кабин управления и пр. бортовыми ОПС, а то и глазами экипажа. В крайнем случае – сделать 2-й заход, на что неспособна КР.
Дозвуковые КР могут быть сбиты ЗАКами, прикрывающими позиции ЗРК БД. Самолет, конечно, тоже, но он, в отличие от КР способен интенсивно маневрировать, имеет СПБЖ и БКО, включающий средства РЭП. Да и скорость полета у него выше, чем у КР. А если группа, да с соответствующими тактическими приемами… В общем, шансы есть, и неплохие.
Для вывода из строя ЗРК БД работающего в *системе* мало уничтожить его РЛС УО. Он будет получать точное ЦУ от РЛС других ЗРК, или менее точное от РЛС УС. Вы можете сказать, что MIM-104 не имеет АРЛГСН, но MIM-109 её имеет. Опять же, ныне производимые АК будут эксплуатироваться не один десяток лет, и глупо надеяться, что в это время американцы будут стоять на месте. Т.е. для «выключения» ЗРК необходимо уничтожить ПУ. И ещё, противник тоже будет вести РЭБ, используя и САП, и ложные цели и пр., что может существенно снизить эффективность ПРР и прочих УАСП, использующих в том или ином виде радиодиапазон. А вот «чугунию» эти помехи – до фени. 




> … тактика работы на ПМВ появилась вслед за первыми ЗРК, для которых обнаружение целей на  малых высотах было проблемой. Современные ЗРК получили возможность поражения целей, летящих на высоте от 10 м. и теперь стало проблемой спрятаться от ЗРК на малой высоте. И для ударной авиации эта проблема решается  путем развития ракетного оружия.


Не только. Есть достаточно эффективные виды помех, которые работают именно вблизи земли. Ничего нового уже которую тысячу лет – «щит и меч». 



> Если быть очень щепетильным в вопросах терминологии, то МЗАК. 
> По поводу того, что остекление кабины выдержит урановый сердечник БПС  МЗАК «Вулкан Фаланкс» у меня есть большие сомнения. А в том, что все  небронированные части самолета этого не выдержат, я уверен абсолютно.


Остекление не выдержит. Его прошьет навылет. Значит, мало попасть в остекление, надо попасть в пилота. Точнее, в его голову, не прикрытую броней. Какова вероятность? Особенно учитывая ракурсы, под которыми ЗАК реально может поразить самолет? Что касается других частей самолета, то жизненно важные – защищаются тем или иным образом. И 20-мм снаряды – один из расчетных случаев. Я не утверждаю, что ЗАК не может сбить Су-34, однако его живучесть существенно выше, чем у Су-30, 35. А выживаемость экипажа – тем более. 



> Но если, допустить, что при обстреле головной части Су-34 снаряды «Вулкан Фаланкса» (или «Голкипера») попадет не в остекление, а только в носовую часть и уничтожит РЛС, то возникает вопрос – сколько ракет «воздух-поверхность» можно закупить на деньги, которые уйдут на замену простреленной Б004?


Точных цифр стоимости В004 и Вашей любимой ПРР я не знаю, но, исходя из доли РЛС в стоимости другого АК, у которого РЛС дороже, и другой ПРР, которая дешевле, у меня получилось 1,2...1,5. Это если менять всю РЛС, а не отдельные блоки. Может, память меня подводит в части стоимости ПРР, настаивать не буду. Но, есть ведь и ещё один аспект – жизни пилотов. Даже без всяких там гуманистических соображений о ценности человеческой жизни, возьмем стоимость их подготовки. Они ж должны выполнить практические пуски разных видов АСП, и не один раз, хотя бы 2-3. Я уже молчу о сожженном керосине в процессе их летной подготовки, расходах на эксплуатацию матчасти, зарплатах и пр. Так что, хрен с ней, с РЛС, летчики в разы дороже.



> Но самое главное – зачем подставляться под огонь средств ПВО, если для действий в условиях сильной ПВО есть специализированные ракеты?


Что бы эту ПВО уничтожить. И влезать в зону поражения ЗРК, что бы спровоцировать его включение. А то американцы глупее грузин – будут просто так «светить».




> Для С-300ПМУ-2 дальность поражения низколетящих целей на высотах от 5 до 100 м равна 5-38 км.
> Дальность прямой видимости цели, летящей на высоте 20 м для РЛС, размещенной на вышке 40В6М высотой 20 м в соответствии с упрощенной формулой для расчета радиогоризонта округленно равна 39 км. Для вышки 40В6МД высотой 39 м. дальность прямой видимости будет 46 км.


А какая дальность поражения указанным комплексом целей при Н>6000 м? Вопрос риторический. Вы, думаю, поняли, куда я клоню. Зона поражения ЗРК на ПМВ в разы меньше, чем на средних и больших высотах. Известно, что вероятность поражения зависит от времени нахождения цели в зоне поражения, огневой производительности ЗРК (т.е. количества пусков, которые успеет сделать ЗРК) и вероятности поражения цели одной ракетой. Формулу можете найти в любом учебнике по терверу для ВТУЗов (поскольку автор всех мне известных – Вентцель Елена Сергеевна, полковник, преподаватель ВВИА им. Жуковского). В более старых, правда, автор иллюстрирует теоретические аспекты на примерах стрельбы из авиапушек по ВЦ, но формула – та же. Соответственно, на ПМВ вероятность выжить больше. А теперь, в качестве вишенки на торте, можете добавить в соответствующий момент и в соответствующем месте носителей Вашей любимицы, и дальше додумать самому. 

Ещё Вы писали другим участникам форума:




> Уважаемый L39aero …  Почему  тогда вы систематически подчеркиваете свое пренебрежение к этой ракете? Может быть Вы хотите предложить ей какую-то альтернативу?





> Уважаемый коллега, Вы считаете, что среди ракет воздух-поверхность, которые несет Су-34 есть более совершенные? Или Вы полагаете, что главное это не ракеты и не бомбы, а НУРС?





> Если Вы так настаиваете, то исключим эту ракету из состава ворожения. 
> Предположим ее нет. 
> Но если так, то, какое оружие Вы назвали бы самым эффективным и актуальным?


Никто не говорит о пренебрежении к данному изделию. Про «какую-то альтернативу», т.е. современную ракету аналогичного назначения, Вы знаете сами. Упоминали на данной ветке. Причем, никто не говорит, что Ваша любимица не нужна. У каждой из них свои достоинства и недостатки. Пусть живут и размножаются в серии обе, взаимно дополняя друг друга. 
Вы в ЛС упоминали 3 изделия, над которыми сейчас работаете. Все они в равной степени совершенны. Каждое в своем классе. Однако, из УАСП наиболее часто будет применяться третье из них. Наряду с КАБами. 
Никто не абсолютизирует НУАСП, в том числе и НАРы. Это Вы абсолютизируете свою ракету. Во всяком случае, со стороны выглядит именно так. Просто Вам пытаются объяснить, что для разных типов целей предпочтительными являются разные типы АСП. Для каких-то лучше УР «В-П», а для каких-то эффективней будут НАРы. И для разных условий есть разные способы б/применения. В каких-то случаях предпочтительней работать УРами со средних высот, а в других – НАРами с предельно малых. Когда-то нужны ФАБы, а когда-то – ОДАБы. Блин, чувствую себя капитаном Очевидность… 
И ударный АК должен уметь эффективно применять все *виды* АСП «В-П» во *всех* условиях б/применения. И при этом иметь достаточную выживаемость. Именно в ударных задачах. И в этом отношении Су-34 *лучше* Су-30, 35, которые, как ни крути, в первую очередь *истребители*. Кстати говоря, в части конструкции планера, силовой установки и самолетных систем, ударный самолет отличается от истребителя, в первую очередь, значительно большей массовой долей СПБЖ. 

Вообще, на мой взгляд, многофункциональнось – вообще зло. Но, это большая и отдельная тема.

И ещё. В своих постах про немецкие управляемые бомбы и пр. уважаемый *lindr*, как я понимаю, хотел донести следующую мысль (если я не прав, то пусть он меня поправит): со времен Второй мировой в части противодействия авиации и ПВО ничего *принципиально* не изменилось. Изменения лишь количественные, а качественно – всё то же. Я даже больше скажу. Если брать военное дело в целом, то качественных изменений не произошло со времен Эпаминонда (в 371 г. до н.э. впервые применил принцип концентрации усилий на направлении главного удара), разве что в 20-е г.г. между стратегией и тактикой ввели оперативный уровень. Я, конечно, немного утрирую, ни именно что немного.

А если совсем серьезно, можно до хрипоты спорить, но как оно будет во время *настоящей* войны, а не избиения младенцев, чем занимаются американцы последние десятилетия, - точно не знает никто. Пример из несколько иной области, хотя и близко к теме: существуют две диаметрально противоположные точки зрения на то, какова будет доля БВБ. Одна точка зрения гласит, что, в основном, будут происходить ДВБ, а в ближний бой будут сваливаться только те, кто уцелеет в дальнем. Если вообще до БВБ дело дойдет. Т.е. доля БВБ будет не более 5-7%. Другая точка зрения говорит о том, что между истребителями 5-го поколения, наоборот, будут преимущественно ближние бои, и их исход будет решаться чуть ли не «на пушках». Весомые аргументы есть у сторонников обеих точек зрения. Потому-то истребители и делают так, что бы они были способны эффективно вести как ДВБ, так и БВБ. 
Точно так же и ударные АК должны быть способны эффективно применять всю номенклатуру АСП во всех условиях БП.

Посему предлагаю с  тактикой закончить, а про технические особенности Су-34 – в следующем посте.

----------


## BAE

> Ответ *lithium'а* меня полностью удволетворил. Он - действительно *коллега*, т.е. работает в оборонке, гражданин РФ, проживает в РФ, работает в РФ и пр.


Ну и что? Что он гражданин, работает и проживает в РФ? Вы полагаете, это достаточно, чтобы мы его полюбили?  :Rolleyes: 

Так я Вам назову людей на этом форуме, которые не соответствуют ни одному из перечисленных Вами достоинств, но которые  гораздо более симпатичны, как коллеги по цеху и оппоненты по дискуссии. И не вызывают такого личного неприятия, как упомянутый Вами беспардонный *гражданин*, с которым Вы нас пытаетесь замирить (или мне показалось?)  :Cool:

----------


## stream

Leonid Krylov 
При всём уважении!
lithium, это фэйк, поклонник НИРВАНЫ, сборная особь,  и Вы ,  распинаясь перед ним,  убеждаете Всех, сделать тоже самое?
Он, lithium, лично с Вами встречался? Копии лички наштампую  хоть президента Обамы)))

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Ну и что? Что он гражданин, работает и проживает в РФ? Вы полагаете, это достаточно, чтобы мы его полюбили? 
> 
> Так я Вам назову людей на этом форуме, которые не соответствуют ни одному из перечисленных Вами достоинств, но которые  гораздо более симпатичны, как коллеги по цеху и оппоненты по дискуссии. И не вызывают такого личного неприятия, как упомянутый Вами беспардонный *гражданин*, с которым Вы нас пытаетесь замирить (или мне показалось?)


Никто никого любить не заставляет. Любовь - это слишком личное...
Что касается манеры поведения lithium'а, то я и сам такой же был, пока лет 10 не проработал. Те же безапелляционные суждения, в 90% случаев критические. В соответствие с максимой: "Все кругом п...расы, один я - д'Артаньян". Мудрый Валерий Александрович Николаенко тогда мое поведение так охарактеризовал: "юношеский максимализм", хотя я к тому времени за 30-к перевалил. Честно, говоря, я бы на его месте просто по рогам бы надавал, на три буквы послал - и дело с концом. Видимо, до его мудрости мне ещё как до луны или дальше. Так вот, всё это лечится. Знаниями, опытом. И меня лечили - объясняли, учили. Собственно, я потому сначала и уточнил, кует ли lithium, как некоторые из нас, "меч возмездия". Если мои слова помогут ему быстрее вылечится и лучше ковать свой кусочек лезвия - то почему нет?

А мириться я никого не призываю, лично я ни с кем не ссорился. Стараться быть корректными, не поддаваясь эмоциям - это да.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Leonid Krylov 
> При всём уважении!
> lithium, это фэйк, поклонник НИРВАНЫ, сборная особь,  и Вы ,  распинаясь перед ним,  убеждаете Всех, сделать тоже самое?
> Он, lithium, лично с Вами встречался? Копии лички наштампую  хоть президента Обамы)))


stream
При всём уважении!
Лично *меня* его ответ удовлетворил. Так что я решил "пораспинаться". Ни от кого другого подобного не требую - это личное дело каждого. Кроме того, как справедливо отметил Nazar, если не ошибаюсь, эту ветку читает не только lithium. Что касается него - см. пост выше.
Ещё раз с уважением!

----------


## lithium

Леонид, спасибо за развернутый ответ. Материал изложен очень интересно. Есть над чем задуматься. Мне для ответа потребуется некоторое время для того что бы правильно сформулировать мысли.

----------


## PPV

> ... Мудрый Валерий Александрович Николаенко ...


Чтобы было понятнее: В.А. Николаенко - выпускник МАИ 1960 года, в том же году поступил по распределению в ОКБ Сухого, в бригаду проектов, где и проработал после этого вплоть до 1987 года, был одним из ближайших сподвижников Олега Сергеевича Самойловича (их было 4 мушкетера: О.С. Самойлович, Ю.В. Ивашечкин, В.А. Николаенко и Л.И. Бондаренко). В 60-е годы Принимал самое непосредственное участие в работах по тематике С-6, Т-6 (Су-24). После создания в 1970 году на базе бригады проектов 100-го отдела руководил одной из бригад в составе этого отдела, а с 1972-го по 1980-й год был начальником этого самого, теперь уже легендарного 100-го отдела ОКБ Сухого, в котором как раз в эти самые годы проектировались Т-8 (Су-25) и Т-10 (Су-27).
К сожалению, вот уже два года, как Валерия Александровича нет с нами...

----------


## KURYER

*Leonid Krylov*, Вы очень мудрый человек. Но, такие заявления на профильном форуме (через два месяца после гибели офицера ВВС) для меня за гранью и это не "юношеский максимализм", а нечто другое заканчивающееся тоже на "...изм".



> Хотя, если истребители сопровождают транспортник  с трупом на борту вместо сопровждения бомбардировщика с живым экипажем, то вопросы о компетентности лиц, отвечающих за организацию операции в Сирии возникают сами собой...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Чтобы было понятнее: В.А. Николаенко - выпускник МАИ 1960 года, в том же году поступил по распределению в ОКБ Сухого, в бригаду проектов, где и проработал после этого вплоть до 1987 года, был одним из ближайших сподвижников Олега Сергеевича Самойловича (их было 4 мушкетера: О.С. Самойлович, Ю.В. Ивашечкин, В.А. Николаенко и Л.И. Бондаренко). В 60-е годы Принимал самое непосредственное участие в работах по тематике С-6, Т-6 (Су-24). После создания в 1970 году на базе бригады проектов 100-го отдела руководил одной из бригад в составе этого отдела, а с 1972-го по 1980-й год был начальником этого самого, теперь уже легендарного 100-го отдела ОКБ Сухого, в котором как раз в эти самые годы проектировались Т-8 (Су-25) и Т-10 (Су-27).
> К сожалению, вот уже два года, как Валерия Александровича нет с нами...


Паш, неужели два года прошло... По моим ощущениям и года не минуло... 
Добавлю. В. А. Николаенко до самого конца находился на боевом посту - был зам. начальника НИО-1. Непосредственно с него и ушел. 
Ещё один штрих - на его похоронах я единственный раз видел плачущего Погосяна. Для кого как, а для меня - показатель.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> *Leonid Krylov*, Вы очень мудрый человек. Но, такие заявления на профильном форуме (через два месяца после гибели офицера ВВС) для меня за гранью и это не "юношеский максимализм", а нечто другое заканчивающееся тоже на "...изм".


Вы первый человек, назвавший меня мудрым. Мои коллеги будут ржать. До мудрости мне топать и топать, если когда-нибудь вообще дойду.
Что касается заявлений, то очень многие, пока их лично не "царапнет", некоторых вещей по-просту не чувствуют. Молодость не только категорична, но и жестока. Это тоже проходит. Когда начнут уходить те, кого знал. Близко или не очень. Вчера вечером общался с человеком, а утром приходишь - некролог висит... Про родных и друзей и не говорю...

----------


## PPV

> Паш, неужели два года прошло... По моим ощущениям и года не минуло... 
> Добавлю. В. А. Николаенко до самого конца находился на боевом посту - был зам. начальника НИО-1. Непосредственно с него и ушел. 
> Ещё один штрих - на его похоронах я единственный раз видел плачущего Погосяна. Для кого как, а для меня - показатель.


Да, Леня, уже два года, Валерий Александрович умер в январе 2014-го:
Умер В.А. Николаенко [Форумы Balancer.Ru]

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Да, Леня, уже два года, Валерий Александрович умер в январе 2014-го:
> Умер В.А. Николаенко [Форумы Balancer.Ru]


М-да... Как говорит Юрка Тепсуркаев: "Дни тянутся, а годы летят..."

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Электрография ушла в прошлое до появления «Утенка», так что синьки развернуть не получится. И интуиция подсказывает, что сборочные чертежи планера открытые. 
> Вложение 69955
> Но дело в том, что если сравнить подлинники габаритных чертежей Су-27,30 и З4, то окажется, что формы и  размеры, отвечающие за создание подъемный силы у всех перечисленных самолетов практически одинаковы, но аэродинамической сопротивление у  «Утенка» больше всех.


Сборочных чертежей планера в целом, насколько я помню, нет. Есть на отдельные агрегаты.
Габаритных чертежей Су-27, 30 и З4 в природе не существует. Это у вас, ракетчиков, габаритно-стыковочные, а у нас, самолетчиков – чертежи общего вида. Кстати, секретные.
Да и с подлинниками на Су-27 – проблема. Я видел только слепые, расползающиеся по сгибам копии. Может, у PPV есть? Они ж со Славой Зенкиным книгу про 10-ку писали.

Много чего было написано по поводу кабины, «коридора в гаргроте», сопротивления, веса, компоновочных объемов и пр. Собирать все цитаты не буду, попробую написать сразу в общем.

Исходно предлагался и вариант с тандемным размещением экипажа, однако расположение экипажа бок о бок после Су-24 очень понравилось военным. Считается, что так эффективнее взаимодействие в экипаже. В результате, не только 10В, но и 10КУБ получили такую кабину. Кроме того, площадь брони в этом случае меньше, т.е. меньше вес. «Коридор в гаргроте» присутствует на *всех* самолетах семейства Су-27. Он служит для доступа к блокам БРЭО, расположенным по бокам закабинного отсека. Снизу в него ложиться передняя опора шасси. На 10В этот *имеющийся* проход использовали для попадания экипажа в кабину, сэкономив вес на системе эксплуатационного открытия фонаря. На 10В есть только значительно более легкая система аварийного сброса. Кстати говоря, фонарь Су-30 со всеми причиндалами весит значительно больше. 
Далее… Свободных компоновочных объемов на самолете практически нет. Габариты и масса блоков КБО постоянная боль компоновщиков, так как разработчики *практически всегда* превышают оговоренные в ЧТЗ значения. С весом, так это как закон всемирного тяготения. PPV не даст соврать. Он более чем в курсе всех этих вопросов. Кстати, фото с блоками РЛС относится к 10В-5. Вы уверены, что она соответствует *серийной*  комплектации? Кроме того, даже если Вам *кажется*, что есть свободное место, на самом деле это не так. Блоки надо обслуживать, стыковать к ним разъемы, снимать-ставить, желательно, без демонтажа соседних блоков, их нужно охлаждать, т.е. должно быть определенное пространство для подвода холодного воздуха и отвода горячего. Часть блоков ставится на амортизаторах, т.е. они должны иметь определенную свободу перемещения. Кроме того, через большинство отсеков БРЭО проходит ещё масса интересных вещей: транзитные трассы электрики, гидравлики, топливные трубы, трубы СКВ/СВО, там устанавливаются всякие там габаритные элементы электрики и пр. и пр. А ещё есть масса ограничений по взаимному расположению блоков, длине кабелей и т.д. Не буду грузить всякими прочими тонкостями, скажу без преувеличения: компоновка любого самолетного отсека – высокое искусство. 




> … судя по массивным кабельным жгутам, вопросы габариты и массы БРЭО мало заботили разработчиков. Ленточные печатные кабели на полиимидной основе и гибко-жесткие печатные платы, позволяющие делать компактные изделия малой массы, появились  еще в первой половине 80-х гг, но это достижение при проектировании БРЭО Су=34 было проигнорировано


То, что Вы приняли за массивные кабели, на самом деле множество тонких кабелей (диаметром от 2 до 5 мм), собранных в один жгут и обмотанных защитной лентой. Крепление одного «толстого» жгута одним хомутом легче и занимает меньший объем, чем крепление множества «тонких» проводов индивидуальными хомутами. 
Что до ленточных кабелей – была такая тема лет 10 назад. Наши электрики прорабатывали, связывались с изготовителем. Почему не пошли – что-то там со стойкостью к внешним воздействиям было. Кабели и разъемы должны «держать» температуру, вибрации, акустические нагрузки, ЭМИ и пр. По каким конкретно параметрам не прошли – уже не помню. 

Да, кстати, снижение массы БРЭО на «живом» самолете – штука очень тонкая. Исторически сложилось, что основная масса всего этого дела находится впереди ц.т., а некоторые  тяжелые штуки, типа основных опор шасси, двигателей и пр. – позади ц.т. Вот, представим, мы изрядно облегчили БРЭО. Что с центровкой-то будет? Правильно – поползет назад. И что делать? Вешать равный «снятой» массе центровочный груз? Потратить деньги, время и в результате остаться в тех же весах? Как говаривал Вовочка в известном анекдоте: «Где логика, где смысл?» В общем, облегчение БРЭО при сохранении его функционала – вещь в себе, и подходить к нему надо вдумчиво и осторожно. И очень может статься, что делать это бессмысленно. Так Паш? Я правильно изложил?

На этом сегодня закончу. Про сопротивление, маневренность и пр. – потом.

----------


## lithium

> Но, такие заявления на профильном форуме (через два месяца после гибели офицера ВВС) для меня за гранью


Уважаемый KURYER, получается что Вы решительно возражаете против истребительного прикрытия при работе в близи границ враждебного государства?

----------


## Nazar

> Уважаемый KURYER, получается что Вы решительно возражаете против истребительного прикрытия при работе в близи границ враждебного государства?


Уважаемый lithium, получается только то, что вы выворачиваете сказанное на изнанку и представляете все в каком-то извращенном виде. Объяснять почему вы это делаете и с какой целью, не считаю необходимым. Большинству здесь это понятно изначально.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Уважаемый KURYER, получается что Вы решительно возражаете против истребительного прикрытия при работе в близи границ враждебного государства?


Враждебным оно стало после того, как сбито Су-24. До этого, вроде как, даже союзником считалось. Так что, здесь, скорее, претензии надо предъявлять политикам, а не военным. Кто друг, а кто враг решают политики, а военные действуют в рамках поставленных политиками задач.  Предваряя Ваш вопрос отвечу: в первые дни истребители летали в рамках рекламы Су-30СМ.  Война - двигатель не только прогресса, но и торговли.
 И ещё, следите не только за смыслом того, что пишите, но и за формой. Если Ваши посты часто задевают, а иногда оскорбляют участников форума, причём не одного, и не двух, а большинство - это повод задуматься.

----------


## L39aero

Литиум,если вам не показали на видео и не сказали на брифинге мо,это не значит что его нет!военых,то за оплот тупости и дурости не считайте!вы отнюдь не умнее и не опытнее командного состава ввс и мо!тем более касательно воинских ритуалов,про почетный караул что-нибудь слышали,так вот здесь было как раз это и сделано,он погиб в воздухе,было принято достаточно красивое решение,о почетном карауле еще в воздухе!кстати,советую посмотреть более вдумчиво в бой идут одни старики,там есть хорошая фраз:живых к живым всегда распределить успеем!
судя по всему,вообще мало знаете о действиях нашей авиации,и в этом вы как раз являетесь продуктом,к сожаленю,западной пропаганды!
Ваши выпады и попытки оскорбить,тем более погибшего Олега Анатольевича,вас вообще не красят,а даже наоборот,располагают относиться к вам пренебрежительно!
учитесь общаться с людьми даже в интернете!

----------


## lithium

Уважаемый коллеги, видимо, я должен пояснить, что  выражал глубокое сожаление по поводу того, что в решающий момент Су-24 оказался  один в опасном месте, ведь если бы истребители были рядом, беды удалось бы избежать.   Я  полагал, что мои слова могут быть поняты только так.

----------


## L39aero

Да ничего бы не избежали,хватит уже!

----------


## PPV

> Сборочных чертежей планера в целом, насколько я помню, нет. Есть на отдельные агрегаты. ...
> Да и с подлинниками на Су-27 – проблема. Я видел только слепые, расползающиеся по сгибам копии. Может, у PPV есть? Они ж со Славой Зенкиным книгу про 10-ку писали. ...


Сейчас, по требованиям отдельных инозаказчиков, появились сборочные и на самолет в целом...
А для книги мы тогда старались собрать все, что было можно найти из проектных чертежей. Подлинников там было мало, в основном, действительно синьки.
Подлинники общих видов хранят лишь актуальные, те, которые нужны для работы, от остальных стараются поскорее избавиться, не мне это тебе объяснять...




> ... Исходно предлагался и вариант с тандемным размещением экипажа, однако расположение экипажа бок о бок после Су-24 очень понравилось военным. Считается, что так эффективнее взаимодействие в экипаже. В результате, не только 10В, но и 10КУБ получили такую кабину. ...


Действительно, первые варианты ИБ были, по сути, на базе спарки: ТП по 10Ш (1980 г.), ТП по 10ИБ (1984 г.) и дополнения к нему от 1984 и 1985 г., все были выполнены по традиционной, тандемной схеме. Однако с 1986 года основным стал вариант 10В, по схеме "рядом". На мой взгляд, тут был некоторый элемент "вкусовщины" со стороны МПС, который обосновывал все это необходимостью максимальной унификации проектных решений с другой машиной, несколько большей размерности, с которой на 10В был взят практически в полном объеме комплект БРЭО, включая РЛС. Насколько все это было обосновано - вопрос дискуссионный...
А на КУБ выбор такой схемы был связан еще и с тем, что там нужно было обеспечить достаточный обзор из второй кабины на посадке.




> ... Далее… Габариты и масса блоков КБО постоянная боль компоновщиков, так как разработчики *практически всегда* превышают оговоренные в ЧТЗ значения. С весом, так это как закон всемирного тяготения. PPV не даст соврать. ...


А чего тут врать, это действительно, практически закон. Выдержать весовые лимиты в процессе проектирования никогда не удается, и самая большая проблема в данной ситуации - удержать центровку в заданных пределах, особенно с учетом того, что аэродинамики также вносят в этот процесс свою лепту...




> ... В общем, облегчение БРЭО при сохранении его функционала – вещь в себе, и подходить к нему надо вдумчиво и осторожно. И очень может статься, что делать это бессмысленно. Так Паш? Я правильно изложил? ...


Тут я, пожалуй, промолчу, Леня. Но ты меня порадовал...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Павел Васильич, ты лучше нас порадуй своим присутствием. Я, конечно, помню анекдот: "А всё лучше, чем на работе", но, тем не менее...

----------


## lithium

> Передергиваете. Делается из того что в есть в наличии.


Замечу, что ленточные кабели с полиимидной изоляцией и технология гибко-жестких печатных плат появилась в СССР в первой половине 80-х, т.е. эта технология уже была в наличии к моменту начал работ по 10В. 



> Специально для вас, та книга вторая слева. 1987 год


Спасибо!
Однако, мне кажется,   определение из он-лайн энциклопедии МО РФ мне кажется более полным. 





> Во простенькая статья на тему. Полно еще.


  BV.246 HAGELKORN  
Спасибо. Я согласен с тем, что общие принципы наметились еще в 40-е годы, однако думаю, что современных показателей можно достичь только с использованием полупроводниковой техники, недоступной в то время.  




> изделие называется В004, как и самолет Т-10В


Согласен. Спасибо, что поправили. 



> Вы видите не первый вариант компоновки не первого варианта исполнения на новой элементной базе.


Понятно. 



> А что вы там хотели бы увидеть?


Конечно же новые боеприпасы. Например вариант нагрузки с 8 КАБ-1500.



> Если честно модернизация троек началась его в СССР мне даже известен номер и дата постановления совмина СССР.


Согласен. Наверное, весь советский период существования Ту-22М можно назвать временем постоянных доработок. 



> Если бы все прошло штатно и программа бы завершилась в ~ 2000 году то вы бы визуально не отличили бы такую тройку.


Если исходить из того, что было сделано на исходе советской эпохи, то мне кажется, что как минимум одно визуальное отличие могло бы быть. Я имею в виду дополнительные створки подпитки на воздухозаборниках. 
Кроме того, на модернизированной машине можно ожидать появления аналога американского Sniper ATP



> Да видео боевого применения Вам бы ничего не дало.


Почему же? На видео можно увидеть новые боеприпасы (те же КАБы) и новые рабочие места экипажа типа американской IBS 




> Я знаю, что Вы сейчас напишите, что я заинтересованное лицо и не могу быть на 100% объективным.


Творческий интерес всегда достоин уважения.

----------


## lindr

> Замечу, что ленточные кабели с полиимидной изоляцией


Леонид Вам уже ответил. От себя добавлю что встречал на аппаратуре подобные соединения, но только для соединения близко расположенных ФКМ внутри одного контейнера. Все остальное круглое...

Длинный ленточный кабель плох по нескольким причинам.

- проблемы с теплоотводом - широкая и плоская лента мешает циркуляции воздуха много больше даже очень толстого круглого кабеля.

- сложнее выполнять экранирование.

- боевая живучесть ниже, особенно если много контактов.




> Конечно же новые боеприпасы. Например вариант нагрузки с 8 КАБ-1500.
> 
> Кроме того, на модернизированной машине можно ожидать появления аналога американского Sniper ATP


Мда... -))) Мечты, мечты....




> дополнительные створки подпитки на воздухозаборниках


Это под новые движки, а их видимо так и не будет.

Вы кстати в курсе что мы (РФ) купили в 2005 несколько десятков движков с разделанных украинских машин?




> Спасибо. Я согласен с тем, что общие принципы наметились еще в 40-е годы, однако думаю, что современных показателей можно достичь только с использованием полупроводниковой техники, недоступной в то время.


Система работала и имела вполне приемлемые характеристики.

Почитайте про Азон и Разон например.

http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/ab/vb1.html

http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/ab/vb3.html

Отказ от Упр. оружия первого поколения обусловлен появлением дешевых и малогабаритных ядерных бомб. 

Их применение давало хороший результат при отсутствии сложной системы наведения.

Однако вскоре выяснилось, что в случае неядерного конфликта нет эффективного оружия для атаки сложных целей. Потому последовал ренесанс Упр. оружия воздух поверхность.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

А ещё и тарзон был.

----------


## lindr

Ладно, вернемся к теме.

Недавно узнал интересные подробности и создании ныне уже позабытого и неактуального Ц200.

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/БЦВМ_серии_Ц

Тогда в начале 80-х была проведена блестящая операция по получению современных технологий. Жаль что главные исполнители (американцы польского происхождения) были выявлены и получили большие сроки...

----------


## L39aero

Ну и какое отношение ваши мечтания о 22м3 имеют к су-34,или к вам не подкралась мысль,что именно из-за отсутствия нормального ударника для оперативной глубины приходится гонять лохань типа b-1b?и во время большого конфликта им их может не хватить,и тут обьявятся старые добрые евронатовские торнадо!так что анализ нужно вам двигать дальше!

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Коллеги, действительно, давайте вернёмся к теме ветки и будем её придерживаться. А то в ВВС РФ много типов АК, пока их всех обсудим, Су-34 пора будет уже списывать. 
И вопросы технической политики ВВС  давайте затрагивать , ток сказать, только в части касающейся. А то можно и до военной й доктрины дойти. Ведь, в самом деле, существует цепочка: доктрина - задачи видам ВС - задачи родам авиации - задачи конкретным АК - номенклатура целей - типы АСП. Пока будем по ней туда-сюда бродить, на пенсию уйдем, а то и дальше. Никакой жизни не хватит.
Может, модератору стоит начать удалять посты, не относящиеся к теме? Для поддержания дисциплины.

----------


## lithium

> Леонид Вам уже ответил.


Да, я помню. Но пока мой  ответ на его сообщение в процессе подготовки. 



> От себя добавлю что встречал на аппаратуре подобные соединения, но только для соединения близко расположенных ФКМ внутри одного контейнера.


Это ближе к технологии гибко-жестких печатных плат. Кстати, эта технология по стойкости к мехвоздейсвтиям одна из лучших. Приведу пример из другой области военной техники: у всех на слуху сейчас Т-14 «Армата». В ее боекомплект входят осколочно-шрапнельные снаряды «Тельник» с электронно-управляемыми взрывателями. И электронный блок для этих взрывателей делается одним из питерских заводов по технологии гибко-жестких печатных плат. Такой легкий и компактный блок надежно выдерживает перегрузку ок. 30 000 g при выстреле. 
Ну и в плане экономии массы и габаритов гибко-жесткие печатные платы весьма хороши. Разговор-то у нас с габаритов начался. 
Кстати, «Радар-ММС» еще в начале 2000-х внедрил кабельные шлейфы вместо жгутов при производстве АРГСН. И даже в таких сравнительно небольших изделиях как АРГСН это дало заметную экономию массы. 
Думаю, буду прав, если скажу, что в изделиях, где важны масса и габариты, ленточные кабели и шлейфы дают только плюсы. 
Но кроме этого есть организационный момент. Внедрение кабелей потребует изменений как во всю цепочку от  проектирования до изготовления. Менять такие цепочки тяжело, поэтому заметных изменений стараются по возможности избегать. Думаю, что в этом заключается главная причина отсутствия внедрения обсуждаемой нами прогрессивной технологии. 





> проблемы с теплоотводом - широкая и плоская лента мешает циркуляции воздуха много больше даже очень толстого круглого кабеля.


Здесь все зависит от угла, под которым поток воздуха направлен к плоскости ленты. Кроме того, если ленточный кабель расположить вдоль массивной металлической детали планера, то эта деталь, обладающая хорошей теплопроводностью будет  работать как радиатор. 




> сложнее выполнять экранирование.


Не соглашусь. Ленточный кабель может быть экранирован, например,  плетенкой типа ПМЛ. Пример МБР, где использован этот кабель, показывает, что с экранированием там все нормально. 




> боевая живучесть ниже, особенно если много контактов.


Не знаю право… в своей практике я встречал кабельные жгуты, собираемые из проводов МГШВ, так у него контакты отваливались при перекладывании со стола на стол в цеху. 
Вопросы живучести обсуждаемого кабеля хорошо изложены по представленной мною ссылке. Я отмечу только, что его прочность обеспечивается полиимидом, являющемся компонентом самых прочных КМ для авиационной и ракетной техники. 



> Мда... -))) Мечты, мечты....


Вот поэтому я и сказал, что модернизация «Троек» в основном ограничилась разговорами. 




> Отказ от Упр. оружия первого поколения обусловлен появлением дешевых и малогабаритных ядерных бомб.


 Слова о дешевизне атомных бомб кажутся мне слишком смелыми. :Smile:

----------


## lithium

> или к вам не подкралась мысль,что именно из-за отсутствия нормального ударника для оперативной глубины приходится гонять лохань типа b-1b?


Нет, не подкралась. Однако, очевидно, что американцы проводят рациональную линию на использование 100% возможностей имеющейся техники, поэтому в локальных конфликтах они используют и В-2 и В-52, а не только В-1В.

----------


## L39aero

Нифига себе рационально!!эт вы считаете,что стратега сгонять рационально?оу,оу да вы экономист еще!а если маковку включить и подумать что гоняются они исключительно потестить новые системы и вооружения?причем с намеком своим партнерам (а то ж только мы их запугиваем бедненьких) мол рука длинная и с территории удаленной вас достанем!вот и все!массированное применение дальней авиации со времен войны во Вьетнаме для них стало роскошью!вы ради интереса почитайте,как в 91 они свои торнадо и ф-15 использовали,как жидко..когда поняли что первый незащищен толком и при ударах по аэродромам несли хорошие потери,да и экипажи деморализованы оказались,а вторые проламывать пво не могут,что пришлось еще изначально тащить фантомы с хранения как  уайлд уизл!вот такие экономисты у них!так что не стоит напрямую сравнивать,наши ввс всегда готовились к большой войне,а эти ребята-демократизаторы всю жизнь со слабыми воюют

----------


## lithium

Уважаемый L39aero, кажется мы договорились вести обсуждение спокойно.
Я ответил Вам в ЛС.
А пока интресные фото:

Причем, интересен не только "Москит" под центрапланом но и большая белая ракета под крылом...

----------


## Nazar

> Нифига себе рационально!!эт вы считаете,что стратега сгонять рационально?оу,оу да вы экономист еще!а если маковку включить и подумать что гоняются они исключительно потестить новые системы и вооружения?причем с намеком своим партнерам


Еще надо упомянуть выклянчивание денег из бюджета на все эти игры.
Кто-нибудь сможет мне объяснить рациональность применения В-2 в Югославии, при наличии кучи военных авиабаз в непосредственной близости от Югославии и в основном  в Италии, на хрена там шарохались два авианосца? Неужели всего этого было мало для "попедоносной" войны и оглушительной "попеды"? Или B-2 послали китайское посольство разбомбить?

----------


## Nazar

> А пока интресные фото:


И что интересного? Показушные фото для "генералитета", можно что угодно и в любом количестве подвесить, главное закрепить покрепче, что-бы в процессе "показа" не отвалилось...

----------


## lithium

> Неужели всего этого было мало для "попедоносной" войны и оглушительной "попеды"?


Хорошая формулировка. :Smile: 



> Или B-2 послали китайское посольство разбомбить?


И это тоже. 
Но главное, как мне кажется, что ни кто из командиров ВВС США не хотел, что бы победили без них. И само собой, легендарное 509 AW с легендарным внуком легендарного первого командира не могло оставаться в стороне.   Участие   Спиритов наверняка аргументировалась тем, что их работа прямо с континентальной части США оперативна и очень удобна благодаря исключению  необходимости обеспечения их базирования на передовых аэродромах. 
Что же касается авианосцев, то нужно помнить, что в Америке ВВС в лице высшего руководства не любит авианосный флот за то, что он является их конкурентом в борьбе за бюджетные деньги. И на почве конкуренции за деньги неприязнь флота к ВВС является взаимной, поэтому флот так же не мог быть в стороне от операции в Югославии. Так что участие В-2 и авианосцев выглядит  логичным. 
Ну а если вернуться к текущим событиям в Сирии, то получается, что 1 вылет «Черной кости», с нагрузкой 17 т. с аль-Удейда по огневой мощи  равен 17 вылетам наших тактических самолетов с Хмеймима




> Показушные фото для "генералитета", можно что угодно и в любом количестве подвесить, главное закрепить покрепче, что-бы в процессе "показа" не отвалилось...


С  тем, что бы закрепить проблем точно нет, т.к. все крепления на макетах шатные. 



> И что интересного?

----------


## L39aero

посмотрите на какой точке закреплен москит и вспомните подвеску птб,то о чем я вам и пытался сказать,и главное как уютно он себя там чувствует в отличии от 33ей машины!да и у мки с брамосом тоже!

----------


## PPV

> Ладно, вернемся к теме.
> Недавно узнал интересные подробности и создании ныне уже позабытого и неактуального Ц200...


Я так понял, что эти подробности не для широкой общественности?

----------


## PPV

> И что интересного? Показушные фото для "генералитета", можно что угодно и в любом количестве подвесить, главное закрепить покрепче, что-бы в процессе "показа" не отвалилось...


Именно так. Это машина 10В-2, съемка производилась, наверное, зимой 1994-го, подвески нештатные, чисто показушные. Под крылом висит макет КР разработки, ЕМНИП, НПО "Радуга", называлась она, уже точно не помню, вроде бы "Альфа". Видели мы ее только один раз, именно на этих фото...

----------


## lithium

> главное как уютно он себя там чувствует в отличии от 33ей машины!


Но у Су-33 место подвески «Москита» выглядит так же, как у 34 и других машин семейства Су-27. Чем ему там уютнее? 
На мой взгляд, главное мысль здесь в том, что авиационное базирование Москита прорабатывалось очень серьезно и было бы реализовано при наличии финансов.  
Однако, меня больше интересует большая белая ракета рядом с красной Х-31

----------


## Nazar

> Ну а если вернуться к текущим событиям в Сирии, то получается, что 1 вылет «Черной кости», с нагрузкой 17 т. с аль-Удейда по огневой мощи равен 17 вылетам наших тактических самолетов с Хмеймима


А сравнительная стоимость одного такого вылета какая? И почему 17 вылетам? А не например 8? Что, больше тонны никто не берет? Следующий вопрос, B-1B свои 17 тонн, на одну цель валит, или например на 17, летая по всей Сирии и сжигая керосин.
А вообще, как там в течении прошедшего времени воевали американцы, все уже видели....Толка ноль.

----------


## lindr

> Я так понял, что эти подробности не для широкой общественности?


Более 30 лет прошло да и дело было громкое (в Америке) кстати их фирму я не назвал -). К тому же Ц200 давно вышел в тираж, так что это лишь для мемуаров.

Собствеенно что все холодную войну этим занимались не для кого не секрет...

----------


## lithium

> НПО "Радуга", называлась она, уже точно не помню, вроде бы "Альфа".


Да, это "Альфа". Про нее ходили разные романтические слухи...

----------


## Nazar

> Но у Су-33 место подвески «Москита» выглядит так же, как у 34 и других машин семейства Су-27. Чем ему там уютнее?


У Су-33 нет никакого места для подвески Москита. Но если вы говорите о конструкции гондол двигателей, то да, разницы нет..




> На мой взгляд, главное мысль здесь в том, что авиационное базирование Москита прорабатывалось очень серьезно и было бы реализовано при наличии финансов.


А вы уверены что Су-33 способен взлететь с палубы, с Москитом, с хоть сколь значимым запасом топлива и без катапульты?

----------


## L39aero

поправлю Nazara,у семейства су-27 в отличии от 34 вз завалены совками внутрь,чем сужают центральную часть и не дают реализовать двухстрочную подвеску аб,именно из-за нерегулируемых вз удалось спрямить входные каналы и упаковать туда на спарку у2т!а это повлекло за собой еще и конструктивные меры по усилению центроплан,внимательнее на пузико посмотрите семейства и 34ки!ну и главное тб на подвесках!они же подсказывают...
да и по вылетам,посмотрите на нагрузку 34ок,никак не 17 вылетов,да и нужны ли эти 17 тонн,вопрос весьма спорный!

----------


## PPV

> ...Но если вы говорите о конструкции гондол двигателей, то да, разницы нет...


Это не так. Для МГ отличий почти нет в части обводов, а вот конструктивно МГ на 10В сильно отличаются от остальных "10", хотя бы потому, что они сделаны из Al сплавов, без титана. ВЗ - совсем другие, и по обводам и по конструкции...

----------


## lithium

> А сравнительная стоимость одного такого вылета какая?


Думаю, что дешевле. 17 вылетов тактической авиации это работа 34 двигателей, а не 4 как  у Ланцера. 



> И почему 17 вылетам? А не например 8?


Да, конечно, это очень приблизительно. Я исходил из того, что часто летают с 4 ОФАБ-250-270. 



> Что, больше тонны никто не берет?


Могут брать и по 8 т., но очень много вылетов с маленькими нагрузками. Мы это уже обсуждали.



> Следующий вопрос, B-1B свои 17 тонн, на одну цель валит, или например на 17, летая по всей Сирии и сжигая керосин.


Может и на 17, т.к. JDAM. 



> А вообще, как там в течении прошедшего времени воевали американцы, все уже видели....Толка ноль.


Толку не 0, а 1, ибо ИГ спроектировано в Америке, так же как и В-1В. ИГ – американский проект и закрывать его прежде, чем он даст ожидаемую прибыль наши американские партнеры не будут,  поэтому В-1В работают так, что бы наносить минимальный ущерб зверью.  
Так что  тут дело не в технике, а в закулисных интригах.

----------


## Nazar

*L39aero*
*PPV*
Я имел в виду пространство между ВЗ, собственно то место, куда  lithium Москит прикладывает.

----------


## L39aero

Я понял,я литиуму и иже с ними пытался объяснить!

----------


## lindr

> Вопросы живучести обсуждаемого кабеля хорошо изложены по представленной мною ссылке. Я отмечу только, что его прочность обеспечивается полиимидом, являющемся компонентом самых прочных КМ для авиационной и ракетной техники.


На пальцах:

Возьмите 15 карандашей соедините резинкой в пучок, положите по диван закройте глаза попробуйте попасть по ним молотком (считайте что молоток это осколок).

Потом соедините их скотчем двумя рядами по 7 и 8, повторите эксперимент.

Вторая проблема необходимость тех. обслуживания, в условиях войны главное - эксплуатационные свойства, машины будут приходить с повреждениями, с отказами из=за нарушений правил эксплуатации и регламента. Вводить их в строй надо будет быстро и делать возможно это будут очень уставшие люди.

Мне нравится СНЦ я в свое время очень много стыковал разъемов в том числе и на ощупь - пальцем в тыльной стороны отсчитываешь нужный разъем при должной сноровке можно пальцем определить число штырьков. Поворачиваешь разъем пока не попадешь в ключ и аккуратно ведешь по резьбе - медленно и равномерно вилка стягивается с гнездом без перекоса. Если разъем поврежден он застревает - покачал слегка и продолжил до щелчка- все он уже никуда не денется.

Плоский разъем стыковать куда хуже - трудно ставить и снимать без малейшего перекоса штыри будут разбалтываться с каждым разом все будет хуже.

Плюс защелка нужна для фиксации - поставить две по узкому краю - получишь вечную "благодарность" техников ибо контакт должен быть плотным без люфта а перекоса не избежать. Одна прижимная  сбоку - ненадежно, две лучше но тогда трудно действовать одной рукой...

Еще вариант винты узкой стороне - медленно и муторно и опять за перекосом следить...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Lithium, если начать рассказывать про все аспекты, связанные с электрожгутами на самолёте, то придётся потратить не один вечер. А я хотел ещё про аэродинамику, маневренность и пр. написать. Да и в личку Вам ответить собирался. Поэтому поверьте на слово - мы тянем на самолёт все, что может сделать его лучше. Следим за достижениями в разных отраслях, стараемся их внедрять.  Для примера: поройтесь в сети, поищите фото F-22 с открытыми отсеками вооружения, со снятыми эксплуатационным люками. И Вы увидите, что там точно такие же жгуты, как у нас. Разве что защитная лента у них, главным образом белая, а у нас - жёлтая. Одинаковые условия - одинаковые решения. И не только по жгутам. Вообще, раз за разом Вы совершает одну и ту же ошибку. Говоря наукообразно, что при проектировании АК, что при их применении приходится решать задачу многопараметрической оптимизации. И АЛ в целом, и отдельных его систем и подсистем. Причём параметры могут могут быть не только технические, но и экономические, политические, психологические. Почему в силовых конструкциях не рекомендуют применять болты с d<6 мм? А что бы в понедельник слесарь ему головку не сорвал, потому как его собственная головка с бодуна бо-бо, а за динамометрическим ключом через весь цех переться. Или почему у Су-27 спиртовой бачок расположен на створке ниши ПОШ? А что бы дембеля, ежели спирта взалкают, ломом обшивку не курочили, что бы до родимого добраться. И это приходится учитывать. А Вы выхватите один-два известных Вам параметра из десятка или больше, и на этом основании считаете, что задача решается неправильно.

----------


## Panda-9

> макет КР разработки, ЕМНИП, НПО "Радуга", называлась она, уже точно не помню, вроде бы "Альфа".


"Радуга" "Альфу" не делала (кстати, "Радуга" - это МКБ, а не НПО). Делал "Альфу", по-моему, "Новатор" (тоже, кстати, МКБ).

----------


## OKA

> "Радуга" "Альфу" не делала (кстати, "Радуга" - это МКБ, а не НПО). Делал "Альфу", по-моему, "Новатор" (тоже, кстати, МКБ).


Наверное эта :



Противокорабельная ракета 3М-51 | Вооружение России и других стран Мира

----------


## PPV

> "Радуга" "Альфу" не делала (кстати, "Радуга" - это МКБ, а не НПО). Делал "Альфу", по-моему, "Новатор" (тоже, кстати, МКБ).





> Наверное эта :
> 
> 
> 
> Противокорабельная ракета 3М-51 | Вооружение России и других стран Мира



Да нет же ребята! Вы пошли по самому простому пути. Я тоже так могу, вот прямо сейчас, ради интереса набрал в Яндексе, и мне выдали, что "Альфа", это оказывается не что иное, как противокорабельная ракета 3М51, и т.д., и т.п., ну то есть все то, что сейчас любят называть "Калибром". А я имел в виду совсем не это, а чисто "бумажную" ракету, макет которой подвешивали под 10В-2 для рекламной съемки. 
Было все это не в 1994-м, а как выяснилось аж в январе 1996-го, когда на этой машине, спустя почти два года после того, как она пришла из Новосибирска, наконец закончили доработки, подвесили на нее "Москит", этот самый макет "Альфы", ну и еще до кучи, всякой всячины на все свободные точки, и вывезли на съемку. 
Фото Su-32FN потом, как и положено, появились в куче импортных журналов, поэтому транслирую его здесь без всякой задней мысли. К сожалению, разрешение не позволяет разобрать надписи на борту ракеты, но лучшего у меня здесь нет...
Насчет разработчика - не настаиваю, т.к. не уверен...

----------


## evovii

> Насчет разработчика - не настаиваю, т.к. не уверен...





> "Радуга" "Альфу" не делала (кстати, "Радуга" - это МКБ, а не НПО). Делал "Альфу", по-моему, "Новатор" (тоже, кстати, МКБ).


"Альфа" была и у "Новатора", и у НПО Машиностроения (а не "Радуги" - тут вы правы). С первой уже разобрались, а вот вторая:

----------


## PPV

> "Альфа" была и у "Новатора", и у НПО Машиностроения (а не "Радуги" - тут вы правы). С первой уже разобрались, а вот вторая:...


Спасибо, ну вот и с разработчиком наконец разобрались...

----------


## Fencer

Реестр Су-34-х в этой ведется?Если да,то неплохо бы этот реестр сделать первым постом этой ветки и по мере поступления новой информации его обновлять...

----------


## lithium

> "Альфа" была и у "Новатора", и у НПО Машиностроения (а не "Радуги" - тут вы правы). С первой уже разобрались, а вот вторая:


Уважаемый evovii, спасибо за интересный материал. Пожалуй, что приведенные Вами данные - это все, что про нее известно. Насколько я понимаю, "Альфа" - это уменьшенный "Метеорит" 3М25. Прекрасная для своего времени машина.

----------


## lithium

> Мне нравится СНЦ


Согласен. СНЦ - это, можно сказать, классика.
Но разъемы печатного кабеля не обязательно должны быть плоскими.

Думаю, что разъмы в данном случае могут быть любые. 



> Применение в кабельных сборках с круглыми соединителями ОАО «НПО «СПЛАВ» проводит интенсивные работы по разработке конструктивно-технологических предложений по монтажу печатных кабелей в круглые разъемы (РС, 2РМ и др.) без использования переходных печатных плат и штатных габаритах соединителей.


Производители пишут про РС  и 2РМ, но я думаю, что если нужно, то может быть СНЦ.

Кстати, вот любопытная цитата из статьи об опыте применения печатного кабеля.



> Опыт применения ГПК-ЭПМ показал, что *замена круглых проводов на ГПК увеличивает плотность компоновки электронных приборов и снижает массу кабельной сети в 3-7 раз, а ее объем в 10-15 раз*. Выигрыш в объеме и массе электронных блоков различных изделий были достигнуты не только за счет меньшей массы и объема кабелей из ГПК-ЭПМ, но и за счет снижения массы крепежных деталей

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Leonid Krylov*,
*PPV*
Когда то давно читал, что в заднюю балку Су-32ФН/34 планировалось установить РЛС и магнитометр. А до реальной проработки дело доходило? Был проект? Опытные образцы?

----------


## PPV

> *Leonid Krylov*,
> *PPV*
> Когда то давно читал, что в заднюю балку Су-32ФН/34 планировалось установить РЛС и магнитометр. А до реальной проработки дело доходило? Был проект? Опытные образцы?


На начальных этапах разработки планировалось, но реальной РЛС от разработчика не было, даже до габариток дело не дошло...

----------


## lithium

> Для применения КР необходимо знать координаты позиций ЗРК.


Безусловно. И для этого должна работать разведка.



> В отличие от КР, самолет может уточнить положение ПУ, кабин управления и пр. бортовыми ОПС, а то и глазами экипажа.


Вопрос  начет глаз экипажа является дискуссионным, т.к. сейчас есть много эффективных средств маскировки. К этому  добавляется и дефицит времени в боевой обстановке. Так что на современном этапе при поиске неизлучающих объектов главная надежа будет на многоспектральные средства технического зрения. 



> В крайнем случае – сделать 2-й заход, на что неспособна КР.


И тут есть нюансы. Будет ли возможность второго захода при атаке на ЗРК?  А с учетом современного развития систем управления можно считать, что возможность для в торого захода у КР есть. 



> Дозвуковые КР могут быть сбиты ЗАКами, прикрывающими позиции ЗРК БД. Самолет, конечно, тоже, но он, в отличие от КР способен интенсивно маневрировать, имеет СПБЖ и БКО, включающий средства РЭП. Да и скорость полета у него выше, чем у КР. А если группа, да с соответствующими тактическими приемами…


Да, конечно, но и КР на сложную цель полетят группой и с разных направлений и на разных высотах. И в этом случае на стороне КР будет меньшая заметность во всем диапазоне длин волн, меньшая вероятность поражения, обусловленная меньшими размерами, лучшая способность использовать защитные свойства рельефа, отсутствие инстинкта самосохранения и малая стоимость по сравнению с самолетом. 



> В общем, шансы есть, и неплохие.


Да, но риск, тем не менее, большой. 




> Для вывода из строя ЗРК БД работающего в системе мало уничтожить его РЛС УО. Он будет получать точное ЦУ от РЛС других ЗРК, или менее точное от РЛС УС.


Безусловно! Потому удар должен охватывать всю систему и быть массированны. Целями должны быть не только   позиции ЗРК, но и узлы связи и управления. КРБД  создавались в том числе и для этих задач. 



> Вы можете сказать, что MIM-104 не имеет АРЛГСН, но MIM-109 её имеет. Опять же, ныне производимые АК будут эксплуатироваться не один десяток лет, и глупо надеяться, что в это время американцы будут стоять на месте.


Безусловно, поэтому для решения задач борьбы с технически развитым противником особую важность приобретает развитие высокоточного ракетного оружия, которое будет расчищать дорогу для авиации.   



> противник тоже будет вести РЭБ, используя и САП, и ложные цели и пр., что может существенно снизить эффективность ПРР и прочих УАСП, использующих в том или ином виде радиодиапазон. А вот «чугунию» эти помехи – до фени.


Согласен. Но  задача доставки «чугуния» в указанных условиях более чем сложна. Кроме того, при поиске цели и бомбометании экипаж самолет будет пользоваться различными сенсорными системами – РЛС, лазерными дальномерами, ТВ и ИК системами. Все перечисленное оборудование   подвержено помехам в той же степени, что и средства самонаведения УР, работающие на тех же принципах. 




> Не только. Есть достаточно эффективные виды помех, которые работают именно вблизи земли. Ничего нового уже которую тысячу лет – «щит и меч».


Да, война никогда не меняется…




> Остекление не выдержит. Его прошьет навылет. Значит, мало попасть в остекление, надо попасть в пилота. Точнее, в его голову, не прикрытую броней.


Чисто визуально мне всегда казалось, что летчик прикрыт броней только по грудь.




> Какова вероятность? Особенно учитывая ракурсы, под которыми ЗАК реально может поразить самолет?


Это уже сложный исследовательский вопрос…




> Что касается других частей самолета, то жизненно важные – защищаются тем или иным образом. И 20-мм снаряды – один из расчетных случаев. Я не утверждаю, что ЗАК не может сбить Су-34, однако его живучесть существенно выше, чем у Су-30, 35. А выживаемость экипажа – тем более.


Если я правильно понимаю, то Вы пишите, что расположение агрегатов на Су-34 отличается от истребителей и на бомбардировщике более важные системы прикрыты менее важными. 




> Точных цифр стоимости В004 и Вашей любимой ПРР я не знаю, но, исходя из доли РЛС в стоимости другого АК, у которого РЛС дороже, и другой ПРР, которая дешевле, у меня получилось 1,2...1,5. Это если менять всю РЛС, а не отдельные блоки. Может, память меня подводит в части стоимости ПРР, настаивать не буду.


Леонид, мой вопрос был во многом риторическим. Я вел речь о том, что при атаке наземных целей расходовать  РЛС наверняка дороже, чем ракеты (любые УР воздух-поверхность, а не только ПРР)  и    несмотря на наличие брони для Су-34 лучше   работать с безопасной дистанции благо у в отличии от Су-25 у Су-34 для этого имеются все средства. 
Поясню происхождение той моей реплики. Во-первых,  многие статьи, посвященные 34-ке, содержат   посыл (к.м.к ошибочный), что благодаря бронированной кабине Су-34 может работать «в стиле Су-25». Во-вторых, последнее время в прессе появилось много съемок, где Су-34 применяет НАР как штурмовик. 
Однако НАР – это специфическое средство для летательных аппаратов, ПрНК которых состоит из простого оптического прицела типа АСП-17 и глаз летчика. В таком случае хорошая точность действительно достижима только стрельбой прямой наводкой  и это можно сделать только при помощи НАР или пушки. Но т.к. в этом случае придется пикировать прямо на цель, то автоматически создается угроза поражения фронтальной проекции машины ответным огнем с земли. У Су-25 эта угроза парируется броней, отсутствием уязвимого оборудования в носу и малой площадью этой самой фронтальной проекции. 
ПрНК Су-34 несоизмеримо мощней, номенклатура управляемых АСП так же шире,   следовательно, ему не совершенно не нужно подставлять нежный нос при работе НАРами. Т.е. получается, что применение НАР с  самолета, обладающего столь мощным БРЭО лишено практического смысла.

----------


## lindr

> Кстати, вот любопытная цитата из статьи об опыте применения печатного кабеля.


некоторым людям хоть кол на голове теши, все одно...

Плюсы указанные вами не являются решающими. Во первых основной тип провода на длинных отрезках часта витая пара, именно на эти кабели и будет приходится основная масса. 

Ремонтопригодность у круглого кабеля в жгутах выше, потом чисто по электротехническим соображения часто нужны провода большого сеченияю Жгуты легко собираются и фиксируются. Я вам еще раз говорю - не видел на ваших лент на реальной боевой аппаратуре нет и закладываются в новые разработки.

*А оптоволокно кстати уверенно пробивает себе дорогу*, так что не надо людей считать ретроградами считать, вы вы разве не читали Леонида, он прямо написал *пробовали - не подходят!*

Еще раз говорю внутри ФКМ случается ваш печатный кабель и на кроссплате внутри контейнера. А вот на наружу - *нахрен!* *Не нужен.*

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Безусловно. И для этого должна работать разведка.


Она и будет работать. Но Вы уверены, что всегда и везде со 100% эффективностью? И, кстати, разведчиками будут и пилотируемые самолеты, в том числе и на малых высотах.




> Вопрос  начет глаз экипажа является дискуссионным, т.к. сейчас есть много эффективных средств маскировки. К этому  добавляется и дефицит времени в боевой обстановке. Так что на современном этапе при поиске неизлучающих объектов главная надежа будет на многоспектральные средства технического зрения.


А я и не писал, что главная надежда – глаз летчика, смотрящий за пределы кабины. Но, это ещё одна возможность. А вот глаз летчика, смотрящий на МФИ, анализирующий и интерпретирующий в реальном масштабе времени то, что показывают упомянутые Вами «многоспектральные средства технического зрения» - огромное преимущество. Историю про «стога сена и танки» знаете?




> И тут есть нюансы. Будет ли возможность второго захода при атаке на ЗРК?


Если атака НУАСП с ПМВ по ЗРК БД, то есть. Вы сами писали про минимальную дальность поражения С-300 – 5 км. Если оказался над ним и промазал с 1-го захода, то вполне возможно сделать 2-й, находясь в «мертвой» зоне. С ЗАКами то же самое. Напомню историю про МиГ-21 и «Шилку». Вполне допускаю, что коллеги скажут, что я тут напутал, и там был Су-25/Су-17/МиГ-27. Соглашусь, что подобные истории могли быть (и, скорее всего, были) с любым  ЛА, способным создать в указанных условиях ny>4…5. 




> А с учетом современного развития систем управления можно считать, что возможность для второго захода у КР есть.


Сильно сомневаюсь на счет возможностей систем управления. Ракета поражает цель *собой*. Как Вы это себе представляете? Ракета воткнулась в поверхность планеты в 100 м от цели, выкопалась (или вынырнула), влетела – и на 2-й заход? Так что ль?




> Да, конечно, но и КР на сложную цель полетят группой и с разных направлений и на разных высотах. И в этом случае на стороне КР будет меньшая заметность во всем диапазоне длин волн, меньшая вероятность поражения, обусловленная меньшими размерами, лучшая способность использовать защитные свойства рельефа, отсутствие инстинкта самосохранения и малая стоимость по сравнению с самолетом.


С некоторыми положениями я не согласен, в частности с «лучшей способностью использовать защитные свойства рельефа».




> Да, но риск, тем не менее, большой.


В игре в «кошки-мышки» с ЗРК БД риска не меньше. А в некоторых тактических ситуациях и больше.




> Безусловно! Потому удар должен охватывать всю систему и быть массированны. Целями должны быть не только   позиции ЗРК, но и узлы связи и управления. КРБД  создавались в том числе и для этих задач.


Всю систему, говорите? Всю Западную Европу одним решительным ударом?
Да, создавались, да, они будут для этих задач использоваться. Наряду с другими средствами. Вообще, эффективность и устойчивость системы (и ВС в целом, и конкретных систем оружия в частности) зависит, в том числе, и от возможности решать одну и ту же задачу *разными* способами. 




> Безусловно, поэтому для решения задач борьбы с технически развитым противником особую важность приобретает развитие высокоточного ракетного оружия, которое будет расчищать дорогу для авиации.


Вы своей абсолютизацией ракетного оружия, мне Н.С. Хрущева напоминаете. Так что не стоит класть все яйца в одну корзину. Есть много АСП, хороших и разных.





> Согласен. Но  задача доставки «чугуния» в указанных условиях более чем сложна. Кроме того, при поиске цели и бомбометании экипаж самолет будет пользоваться различными сенсорными системами – РЛС, лазерными дальномерами, ТВ и ИК системами. Все перечисленное оборудование   подвержено помехам в той же степени, что и средства самонаведения УР, работающие на тех же принципах.


Оно конечно так, но ГСН УАСП работает в каком-то *одном* диапазоне (про «Стингер» с ИК/УФ ГСН не пишите – это совсем другая «опера»), а на самолете, в частности Су-34, есть информационные датчики *всех* диапазонов, которые используют применяемые им УАСП. Что дает ему многоспектральность и, как следствие, большую помехоустойчивость. Плюс мозги экипажа.




> Это уже сложный исследовательский вопрос…


Совершенно верно. Результаты исследований этого, и не только, вопроса отражены в ТТЗ в разделе требований к живучести. Что, от чего и в каких секторах защищать. С конкретными численными значениями.




> Если я правильно понимаю, то Вы пишите, что расположение агрегатов на Су-34 отличается от истребителей и на бомбардировщике более важные системы прикрыты менее важными.


Расположение, в общем и целом, такое же, но, существуют разные конструктивные, и не только методы повышения живучести. От использования других материалов, других их толщин и пр. до элементарного накладного бронелиста поверх обшивки.




> Леонид, мой вопрос был во многом риторическим. Я вел речь о том, что при атаке наземных целей расходовать  РЛС наверняка дороже, чем ракеты (любые УР воздух-поверхность, а не только ПРР)  и    несмотря на наличие брони для Су-34 лучше   работать с безопасной дистанции благо у в отличии от Су-25 у Су-34 для этого имеются все средства. 
> Поясню происхождение той моей реплики. Во-первых,  многие статьи, посвященные 34-ке, содержат   посыл (к.м.к ошибочный), что благодаря бронированной кабине Су-34 может работать «в стиле Су-25». Во-вторых, последнее время в прессе появилось много съемок, где Су-34 применяет НАР как штурмовик. 
> Однако НАР – это специфическое средство для летательных аппаратов, ПрНК которых состоит из простого оптического прицела типа АСП-17 и глаз летчика. В таком случае хорошая точность действительно достижима только стрельбой прямой наводкой  и это можно сделать только при помощи НАР или пушки. Но т.к. в этом случае придется пикировать прямо на цель, то автоматически создается угроза поражения фронтальной проекции машины ответным огнем с земли. У Су-25 эта угроза парируется броней, отсутствием уязвимого оборудования в носу и малой площадью этой самой фронтальной проекции. 
> ПрНК Су-34 несоизмеримо мощней, номенклатура управляемых АСП так же шире,   следовательно, ему не совершенно не нужно подставлять нежный нос при работе НАРами. Т.е. получается, что применение НАР с  самолета, обладающего столь мощным БРЭО лишено практического смысла.


Поймите, УАСП очень дороги. Очень! Отсюда, кстати,  и JDAMы, «Гефесты», МПК и пр., т.е. попытки отчасти придать АБСП, при сравнительно меньшей стоимости, некоторые свойства УАСП. Опять же, кстати, где-то на этом форуме я видел график КВО JDAMа в зависимости от высоты сброса. Больше высота – меньше точность.
То, что лучше работать с безопасной высоты дистанции – да кто бы спорил! Но, далеко не всегда это будет возможным. В войне с сильным противником безопасных дистанций не будет вообще. Взлетел – и уже в зоне риска. А высоты… Большие и средние – выше вероятность «получить» от ИА и ЗРК БД, малые – вероятности поражения от них снижается, но попадаешь в зону поражения ЗРК МД, ПЗРК, ЗАК, стрелкового оружия (12,7 мм – тоже не подарок). И в каждой тактической ситуации придется искать баланс. А для этого, повторюсь уже в который раз, ударный АК должен уметь всё. В Сирии вот, есть возможность – работают со средних высот. Понадобится – спустятся до ПМВ. 
Вы тут упомянули Су-25. Очень хорошо. Тогда вспомните, что были Су-25Т, Су-25ТМ. Последний имел РЛС и широкую номенклатуру УАСП – практически всё, что было на тот момент. Находящийся в строю и воюющий Су-25СМ так же имеет УАСП. Был проект Су-37 (ГК Бабак), предназначавшийся для замены Су-25, Су-17 и МиГ-27. И тоже с РЛС. Если, всё-таки пойдет перспективный штурмовик, то РЛС у него будет обязательно. Кстати, не стоит думать, что оптика, стоящая в носу современного штурмовика, стоит копейки. Подороже иной РЛС будет. И так же не стоит думать, что штурмовик – простой и дешевый самолет. Даже без РЛС он ненамного дешевле ФБ. 
Вообще-то, штурмовик – это «самолет, предназначенный для непосредственной авиационной поддержки войск». «Непосредственная авиационная поддержка – действия, непосредственно влияющие на исход общевойскового боя». Представляете, каков размах современного общевойскового боя в большой войне? И что на его исход влияет? Для справки: большую часть вылетов (порядка 80%) Ил-2 выполнили, по современной терминологии, на изоляцию района б/действий и завоевание господства в воздухе. Это тогда. А теперь представьте, что будет сейчас. Наверное, не просто так Су-24 изначально позиционировался, как штурмовик. Для Ш, ИБ и ФБ номенклатура целей практически одна и та же. Отличается только их доля в летном ресурсе, как функция их распределения по глубине за ЛБС и глубин действия каждого класса АК. Следствие – практически одинаковые требования к составу КАВ, и, следовательно, составу КБО, в первую очередь ОПС. Американцы вот F-35 делают. Хотя, на мой взгляд, палку они перегнули, решив все задачи возложить на один АК. Советский подход – Ш, ИБ, ФБ был целесообразней.
Кстати, зря Вы так на НАРы ополчились. Они ведь и не всегда НАРы. Например, горячо любимое участником соседней ветки изделие имеет и вариант с буковкой «Л». И не только оно. 
И вообще, Вы как-то нелогично поступаете. То наезжаете на Су-34 из-за того, что он не многофункциональный, т.к. не может вести воздушный бой, как полноценный истребитель. То предъявляете к нему претензии за то, что он способен выполнять весь спектр ударных задач, а не только применять УР с больших высот и дистанций. Почему Вы восхищаетесь МиГ-31? На МиГе же тоже вредители засели: самолет, не предназначенный для БВБ и имеющий основным оружием УР БД, мало того, что имеет в своем КАВ РМД, так на него ещё ПУШКУ поставили! Это ли не преступление? И вообще, разработчики истребителей по обеим сторонам океана, вообще предатели своих Родин! Они ж, гады такие, вместо того, что бы разрабатывать истребители только для пуляния УР БД с безопасных дистанций, делают их способными вести БВБ, лезть в «собачью свалку», где – вот ведь сволочи! – можно пушечный снаряд в дорогостоящую РЛС получить! 

Что касается электрожгутов – lindr всё правильно написал, поправлю только: оптоволокно не пробивает дорогу. Оно уже вовсю применяется. 
Я вот сижу, смотрю на свой комп – его какие-то ретрограды делали: шлейфы только в системном блоке, кабель к монитору – круглый, к мыши и клаве – круглый, к модему – та же фигня. А к розетке, так вообще жесть – не только круглый, так ещё и толстый.
Ничего не напоминает? ;-)

----------


## PPV

А если ты, Леня, системный блок вскроешь, ты там вообще страшное увидишь!
Он полупустой! А боковые стенки в нем - железные!

----------


## lindr

> Опять же, кстати, где-то на этом форуме я видел график КВО JDAMа в зависимости от высоты сброса. Больше высота – меньше точность.


И от времени сброса и взаимного положения спутников.

Графики отсюда.

https://wikileaks.org/wiki/US_Air_Fo...actical_Manual

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> И от времени сброса и взаимного положения спутников.
> 
> Графики отсюда.
> 
> https://wikileaks.org/wiki/US_Air_Fo...actical_Manual


А ещё противник обязательно для каждого своего мало-мальски важного объекта будет направление и силу ветра по высотам по радио непрерывно транслировать.

----------


## lithium

> Но Вы уверены, что всегда и везде со 100% эффективностью?


Понятно, что рукотворных систем с абсолютной надежностью не существует. 




> И, кстати, разведчиками будут и пилотируемые самолеты, в том числе и на малых высотах.


Мне кажется, что при современном уровне развития БПЛА такой подход является дорогостоящим  безрассудством. 
Леонид, особо подчеркну, что э мои слова про безрассудство написаны не в качестве противоречия Вам, а касаются того, что для задачи доставки средств разведки в нужную точку пространства робот во всех отношениях лучше. вспомним аппараты от ширпотребовских квадрокоптеров до D-21 фирмы Lockheed и «Ворона» фирмы Ту. Так же я полагаю, будет уместно вспомнить, что полет «Бурана» стал свидетельством широчайших возможностей БПЛА и  возможности эти по мере развития электроники последние 30 лет постоянно росли. 



> А вот глаз летчика, смотрящий на МФИ, анализирующий и интерпретирующий в реальном масштабе времени то, что показывают упомянутые Вами «многоспектральные средства технического зрения» - огромное преимущество.


Согласен. Однако, пока работает ПВО эту возможность сложно реализовать полностью в виду дефицита  




> Историю про «стога сена и танки» знаете?


к сожалению нет. 




> Если атака НУАСП с ПМВ по ЗРК БД, то есть. Вы сами писали про минимальную дальность поражения С-300 – 5 км. Если оказался над ним и промазал с 1-го захода, то вполне возможно сделать 2-й, находясь в «мертвой» зоне.


Но в эту зону еще надо попасть. Так же нужно отметить, что радиус мертвой зоны в 5 км справедлив для прошлых версий С-300 с 48Н6 без букв. У новых ЗРК С-350 и С-400 с высокоманевренными ЗУР 9М96ДМ этот радиус сократился уже до 1,5 км. Так что как мне кажется, что вся при атаке на ПМВ вся надежда будет на внезапность и сделать второго захода уже не дадут. 




> Напомню историю про МиГ-21 и «Шилку».


Леонид, а что это за история? 




> Ракета поражает цель собой. Как Вы это себе представляете? Ракета воткнулась в поверхность планеты в 100 м от цели, выкопалась (или вынырнула), влетела – и на 2-й заход? Так что ль?


Конечно нет. 
Конкретизирую. Даже на простых тактических ракетах, о которых я Вам писал ГСН выдает команду «признак цели». В соответствии с этой командой на борту происходят различные важные процессы, в том числе заряжаются боевые конденсаторы ПИМ, т.е. снимается последняя ступень предохранения. Так вот, в случае отсутствия обнаружения цели системой наведения КРБД на конечном участке траектории, есть все возможности на выдачу команды на совершение маневра, в который будет входить набор высоты разворот и повторное визирования предполагаемого района нахождения цели. 




> С некоторыми положениями я не согласен, в частности с «лучшей способностью использовать защитные свойства рельефа».


Почему же? Во первых, форма рельефа может быть такая, что ускорения возникающие в самолете при огибании рельефа будут иметь частоты, вызывающие быстрое утомление экипажа. Сделать с этим ничего нельзя. Беспилотный летательный аппарат лишен такого недостатка в принципе. Во-вторых КР имеет меньше массу, а легкому аппарату маневрировать всегда меньше. 





> Всю систему, говорите? Всю Западную Европу одним решительным ударом?


Тут уже надо планировать исходя из конкретной обстановки. Возможно – и не всю. Система ПВО это информационная сеть. Для ее разрушения нужно выявлять ключевые узлы. 




> Вообще, эффективность и устойчивость системы (и ВС в целом, и конкретных систем оружия в частности) зависит, в том числе, и от возможности решать одну и ту же задачу разными способами.


Согласен. 




> Вы своей абсолютизацией ракетного оружия, мне Н.С. Хрущева напоминаете.


Во времена Хрущева особого выбора не было. 

Так же нужно отметить, что ракетное оружие занимает особое место благодаря возможности маневрировать с перегрузками десятикратно превышающими перегрузки, предельные для пилотируемых машин. 





> Так что не стоит класть все яйца в одну корзину.


Я пишу о том же. 



> Есть много АСП, хороших и разных.


Согласен. 




> Оно конечно так, но ГСН УАСП работает в каком-то одном диапазоне (про «Стингер» с ИК/УФ ГСН не пишите – это совсем другая «опера»), а на самолете, в частности Су-34, есть информационные датчики всех диапазонов, которые используют применяемые им УАСП. Что дает ему многоспектральность и, как следствие, большую помехоустойчивость. Плюс мозги экипажа.


Все это верно. Однако, исследования в области многоспектральных ГСН идут как в РФ, так и за рубежом. 




> От использования других материалов, других их толщин и пр. до элементарного накладного бронелиста поверх обшивки.


Броня, не входящая в силовой набор это уже «не комильфо». :Smile:

----------


## F74

Честно говоря, вы сейчас моделируете борьбу кита со слоном. Как будет, что будет... Расставит только большая война. Но тогда и оценивать будут только победители... если они останутся.

----------


## L39aero

вы сейчас говорите,как в начале 80х про су-25 говорили,дозвуковой уродец,лучше су-17,в конечном счете,лучше 25 так ничего и не придумали,су-17м4 пошел на уменьшение скорости в абсолюте и получению допбронелистов и канул в лету,хотя и не спорю,самолет хорош был!так что никто не знает,кому какая судьба уготована!а вот по поводу визуальной разведки и с помощью техсредств пилотом,могу привести пример,как в 125 орап в свое время проводились учения по поиску замаскированных позиций отрк,так вот всем полком в 24 самолета,они в течение 2х дней отфотографировали и отсняли с мв пол Забайкалья,пока на второй день при уходе домой экипаж комэска визуально не увидел пусковую в масксети под деревьями,а ведомый подтвердил!так что вр имеет место быть и она нужна,какие бы бпла крутые не были

----------


## Fencer

Так на счет реестра Су-34-х в первом посте на этой ветке что?

----------


## lithium

> Поймите, УАСП очень дороги. Очень!


Понимаю.
 Насчет  цен я в курсе в силу известных Вам обстоятельств.
Замечу, что главные причины дороговизны УР и КАБ имеют организационный характер. Во-первых, велики расходы на испытания по ТУ. Это особенно существенно пи заказе малых партий, когда на испытания может быть израсходовано больше комплектующих, чем пойдет на сборку. Во-вторых, сейчас поставщики всеми способами пытаются завышать цены.  В  результате действия указанных причин   получается  так, что экранированный кабельный жгут может продаваться государству по цене 120 000 руб. за шт. 
Так же нужно отметить, что есть все технические предпосылки для снижения цен УАСП. Если раньше оптическая корреляционная ГСН КАБ-500КР была почти фантастическим устройством с массой 30 кг и не очень хорошей надежностью, то сейчас распознавание образов есть даже в карманном фотоаппарате – мыльнице за  1000 руб.  



> Отсюда, кстати, и JDAMы, «Гефесты», МПК и пр.,


 При всей своей топорной простоте JDAM является УАСП. А то, что в соств Гефеста входят новые ЭВМ с совершенным ПО, так это только плюс. 



> В войне с сильным противником безопасных дистанций не будет вообще. Взлетел – и уже в зоне риска.


Думаю, что логичным выводом будет утверждение о необходимости наличия  средств, позволяющих установить господство в воздухе. У кого будут эти средства у того будет и победа. 



> Вы тут упомянули Су-25.


Да, но я вспомнил его в связи с тем, что НАР является оружием именно для этой машины. 



> Тогда вспомните, что были Су-25Т, Су-25ТМ. Последний имел РЛС и широкую номенклатуру УАСП – практически всё, что было на тот момент


Согласен, но с изменениям оборудования у этих машин  появились и новые методы работы.  



> Был проект Су-37 (ГК Бабак), предназначавшийся для замены Су-25, Су-17 и МиГ-27.


Уважаемый коллега, нет ли   здесь опечатки? Во всех доступных источниках индекс Су-37 связан с истребителем, являющимся развитием Су-27.



> Кстати, не стоит думать, что оптика, стоящая в носу современного штурмовика, стоит копейки. Подороже иной РЛС будет.


Я писал исключительно про базовый Су-25 с «Кленом»  и АСБ-17. 



> Американцы вот F-35 делают. Хотя, на мой взгляд, палку они перегнули, решив все задачи возложить на один АК.


Это если смотреть с позиций технаря. 
А если смотреть с позиции освоения бюджета, то все сделано правильно. Миллиарды долларов уже освоены, а впереди освоение новых миллиардов. 



> Кстати, зря Вы так на НАРы ополчились. Они ведь и не всегда НАРы. Например, горячо любимое участником соседней ветки изделие имеет и вариант с буковкой «Л».


Когда на конце появляется буква «Л», то по всем признакам это уже УР. 



> И вообще, Вы как-то нелогично поступаете. То наезжаете на Су-34


Леонид, ранее сообща было решено перевести обсуждение в конструктивное русло. Значит наездов нет, а есть вопросы.  



> То предъявляете к нему претензии за то, что он способен выполнять весь спектр ударных задач, а не только применять УР с больших высот и дистанций.


Таких претензий я не предъявлял. Я писал, что благодаря своему БРЭО, «Утенок» может бросить ФАБ или РБК точнее, чем Су-25 отработает НАРами. 



> Почему Вы восхищаетесь МиГ-31?


Потому, что он обладает выдающимися летными характеристиками и вооружением, которые необходимы для защиты больших пространств. 



> На МиГе же тоже вредители засели: самолет, не предназначенный для БВБ и имеющий основным оружием УР БД, мало того, что имеет в своем КАВ РМД, так на него ещё ПУШКУ поставили!


Уважаемый коллега, мне кажется, Вы чрезмерно утрируете. 
Предназначенный для ДВБ МиГ-31 дополнен маневренными истребителями Су-27 и МиГ-29 и образует с ними законченную систему, способную поражать воздушные аэродинамические цели во всем диапазоне высот и скоростей. 



> Что касается электрожгутов – lindr всё правильно написал, поправлю только: оптоволокно не пробивает дорогу. Оно уже вовсю применяется.


В части касающейся, оптоволокна я согласен. Скажу больше – скорее всего будущее информационных технологий связано именно с  фотоникой. 
Однако, я начинаю думать, что  само  начало дискуссии о технологии производства кабелей   уже забылось. Уважаемый  lindr написал, что размещение блоков БРЭО с отсеках Су-34 было «кошмаром для компоновщиков». Я в связи с этим вспомнил, что ко времени начала работ по Т-10В в СССР уже были освоены технологии, позволяющие существенно сокращать габариты электронных блоков и их соединителей. В частности, такая технология была применена при производстве блоков СУ для БРПЛ 3М37 и если бы при проектировании БРЭО была бы проявлена бОльшая гибкость в плане используемых технологий, то упомянутых коллегой lindr проблем с компоновкой удалось бы избежать. 
Как Вы метко сказали _«параметры могут быть не только технические, но и экономические, политические, психологические»_. Вот я и писал о негативном влиянии упомянутых Вамы политических и психологических параметров. 



> Я вот сижу, смотрю на свой комп – его какие-то ретрограды делали: шлейфы только в системном блоке, кабель к монитору – круглый, к мыши и клаве – круглый, к модему – та же фигня. А к розетке, так вообще жесть – не только круглый, так ещё и толстый.


 Леонид, я прекрасно понимаю Вашу иронию, однако такой пример   в данном случае не совсем подходит. Вернее, не походит совсем, т.к. для  домашнего ПК практически отсутствуют ограничения по габаритам и массе. Если уж вспоминать бытовую технику, то лучше привести   в качестве примера ноутбуки, а еще лучше сотовые телефоны, где   ЖКИ связан с платой предельно компактным ленточным кабелем.

----------


## lithium

> Честно говоря, вы сейчас моделируете борьбу кита со слоном. Как будет, что будет... Расставит только большая война. Но тогда и оценивать будут только победители... если они останутся.


согласен  :Smile:

----------


## lithium

> с 1986 года основным стал вариант 10В, по схеме "рядом". На мой взгляд, тут был некоторый элемент "вкусовщины" со стороны МПС, который обосновывал все это необходимостью максимальной унификации проектных решений с другой машиной, несколько большей размерности, с которой на 10В был взят практически в полном объеме комплект БРЭО, включая РЛС.


Уважаемый PPV,   Вы ведете речь про машину с идексом Т-60 или Т-54?  Я правильно Вас понимаю?

----------


## PPV

> Уважаемый PPV,   Вы ведете речь про машину с идексом Т-60 или Т-54?  Я правильно Вас понимаю?


(Про себя): При чём здесь танки? Я вроде бы про самолеты говорил ... Нет, лучше так:
(Вслух): В силу присущих мне исключительно низких морально-деловых качеств, позвольте мне умолчать об этом...

----------


## lithium

> (Про себя): При чём здесь танки?  .


Уважаемый, коллега, думаю, что Вы  шутите, т.к. внутренние обозначения проектируемых самолетов КБ Сухого начинаются на букву Т. 
П.С. Павел, ранее я повторил распространенную ошибку, сделав далеко идущие выводы об авторе  по отдельному сообщению. Если мой ответ, касавшийся ГОСТов задел Вас, прошу прощения.

----------


## F74

> Уважаемый, коллега, думаю, что Вы  шутите, т.к. внутренние обозначения проектируемых самолетов КБ Сухого начинаются на букву Т.


Не всегда. Например,Су-17, ЕМНИП С-54.

----------


## AndyK

> ...т.к. внутренние обозначения проектируемых самолетов КБ Сухого начинаются на букву Т.


Т - с треугольным крылом, С - со стреловидным

----------


## ОБУ

Т-6, 8, 10 с треугольным крылом?

----------


## TapAc

> Уважаемый, коллега, думаю, что Вы  шутите, т.к. внутренние обозначения проектируемых самолетов КБ Сухого начинаются на букву Т.


Да что ты говоришь?
Интересно, если бы не подсказка выше, смог бы ты объяснить значение литеры "Т", специалист по Су-34  :Tongue:

----------


## F74

> Т-6, 8, 10 с треугольным крылом?


Т-6 "при рождении" имел крыло, как на Су-15.

----------


## TapAc

> Т-6 "при рождении" имел крыло, как на Су-15.



..........
Кстати, при планируемой большой модернизации, было предложение отказаться от ИГ крыла.
и
Т-10

----------


## PPV

> Т - с треугольным крылом, С - со стреловидным


Эк тут у вас, на пустом месте снова дискуссия! Не ссорьтесь, горячие русские парни!
Внесу свою лепту: вышеозвученное мнение - наиболее распространенный вариант, но не единственный.
Мне лично нравится другой: применение в ОКБ Сухого (после его реинкарнации в 1953 году) двух основных букв, С и Т в фирменных обозначениях самолетов было, по сути, лишь продолжением прежней системы обозначений, применявшихся в ОКБ в период 1939-1949 г.г. Ведь действительно, там для обозначений опытных машин были использованы почти все буквы русского алфавита, от А до Р, включительно. Вот и решили после 1953 года возобновить эту схему, использовав для этого очередные буквы: С и Т. Ну а потом схема изменилась, пошли цифровые обозначения, и о буквенных забыли, тем более, что оставалось не так уж много благозвучных...

----------


## OKA

"Про вывод        twower        14 марта, 22:17

    Ходят слухи, что...
    Завтра во второй половине дня в Воронеж (аэродром Бутурлиновка) возвращаются самолеты Су-34. Должно состояться награждение летчиков. Награды будет вручать главком ВКС Бондарев.
    16 числа в Приморско-Ахтарск из Сирии также прибудут самолеты.
    СМИ готовятся снимать встречу."

Про вывод - Денис Мокрушин


Поглядим :

Flightradar24.com - Live flight tracker!

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> На начальных этапах разработки планировалось


Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## stream

> Завтра во второй половине дня в Воронеж (аэродром Бутурлиновка) возвращаются самолеты Су-34.


...Бутурлиновка в 160км от Воронежа

----------


## AndyK

> Эк тут у вас, на пустом месте снова дискуссия! Не ссорьтесь, горячие русские парни!


Какие ссоры, Павел Васильевич? Скажете тоже  :Biggrin: 




> Мне лично нравится другой: применение в ОКБ Сухого (после его реинкарнации в 1953 году) двух основных букв, С и Т в фирменных обозначениях самолетов было, по сути, лишь продолжением прежней системы обозначений, применявшихся в ОКБ в период 1939-1949 г.г. Ведь действительно, там для обозначений опытных машин были использованы почти все буквы русского алфавита, от А до Р, включительно. Вот и решили после 1953 года возобновить эту схему, использовав для этого очередные буквы: С и Т.Ну а потом схема изменилась, пошли цифровые обозначения, и о буквенных забыли, тем более, что оставалось не так уж много благозвучных...


Тоже неплохой вариант, но я таки за "каноническую" трактовку, озвученную Самойловичем в "Рядом с Сухим": 



> ...Машина получила заводской индекс Т-4. Почему Т-4? Потому что в КБ Сухого в то время было принято, что все самолеты со стреловидным крылом получали индекс "С", а с треугольным - "Т". Последним у нас был истребитель Т-3. Новый проект обозначили, естественно, как Т-4.... (Рядом с Сухим /Авиабаза =KRoN=/)


Тем более что С и Т и по настоящее время сохраняются в буквенно-цифровых обозначения, т.к. С-47 и Т-50.

----------


## PPV

> ...Тоже неплохой вариант, но я таки за "каноническую" трактовку, озвученную Самойловичем в "Рядом с Сухим": ...Тем более что С и Т и по настоящее время сохраняются в буквенно-цифровых обозначения, т.к. С-47 и Т-50.


Андрей, к настоящему времени это, по сути, предмет для дискуссий, никто уже не сможет абсолютно точно сказать, каковы истоки такой схемы.  Просто потому что уже не осталось никого, кто напрямую имел к этому отношение. Ведь выбор схемы обозначений в те годы был прерогативой исключительно главного (генерального) конструктора. А потом, когда она "устаканилась" в этом виде, начали придумывать для нее обоснования, и нашли вот в таком "каноническом" виде. При этом было много проектов, которые совсем не укладывались в эту схему, ну например, С-6 (1963-64 гг), у которого было чисто трапециевидное крыло, почти такое, как у нынешнего Су-27. Я уж не говорю о той "вакханалии" с обозначениями проектов, которая началась в ОКБ после прихода в него МПС в качестве Ген.конструктора...

----------


## OKA

> ...Бутурлиновка в 160км от Воронежа


Там в каментах про это уже сказано : 

Про вывод - Денис Мокрушин

----------


## AndyK

Павел, ничего не имею против возразить:) Прошу прощения за оффтоп

----------


## KAV

> Например,Су-17, ЕМНИП С-54.


Сорри за оффтоп.
Простой Су-17 - С32.
Су-17М - С-32М.
Су-17М2 - С-32М2.
А вот Су-17М3 - С-52 и Су-17М4 - С-54.
Может быть Уважаемый Павел Васильевич пояснит почему такой разрыв в цифирях произошел с С-32М2 на С-52. 
Еще раз сорри.

----------


## PPV

> Сорри за оффтоп.
> Простой Су-17 - С32.
> Су-17М - С-32М.
> Су-17М2 - С-32М2.
> А вот Су-17М3 - С-52 и Су-17М4 - С-54.
> Может быть Уважаемый Павел Васильевич пояснит почему такой разрыв в цифирях произошел с С-32М2 на С-52. 
> Еще раз сорри.


Ответил в ветке про Су-17

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Почему один из "сирийских" Су-34 без дополнительного ТБ?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Мне кажется, что при современном уровне развития БПЛА такой подход является дорогостоящим  безрассудством. 
> Леонид, особо подчеркну, что э мои слова про безрассудство написаны не в качестве противоречия Вам, а касаются того, что для задачи доставки средств разведки в нужную точку пространства робот во всех отношениях лучше. вспомним аппараты от ширпотребовских квадрокоптеров до D-21 фирмы Lockheed и «Ворона» фирмы Ту. Так же я полагаю, будет уместно вспомнить, что полет «Бурана» стал свидетельством широчайших возможностей БПЛА и  возможности эти по мере развития электроники последние 30 лет постоянно росли.


Беспилотники – отдельная большая тема. Поэтому ограничусь несколькими положениями:
1.	Для доставки аппаратуры в нужную точку пространства (или полета по *заранее заданному* маршруту) робот действительно лучше. Но и только. Полноценное ведение боевых действий вообще, и ВР в частности, полным роботам пока недоступно, и такое положение будет сохраняться в ближайшие лет 25-30. С учетом закона Мура. 
2.	Вследствие п. 1 современные БЛА, строго говоря, 100% беспилотниками не являются – это, скорее ДПЛА. Отсюда проблемы устойчивости связи в условиях помех. Не скажу, что задача не решаемая, однако на 100% её решить не удастся никогда. Опять же – «меч и щит».
3.	Ныне эксплуатирующиеся разведывательные БЛА Глобал Хок, Предейтор/Рипер (буду говорить об американцах, т.к. они в наибольшей степени продвинулись в этом направлении) «не живут» в условиях современной ПВО – легкая цель для ЗРК и ИА. 
4.	Вроде бы «малозаметный» RQ-170, насколько знаю, до сих пор в ОПЫТНОЙ эксплуатации (порядка 20 ЛА, по-моему). Причина, скорее всего, в том, что реализованный на нем комплекс мероприятий не дает принципиального снижения уязвимости при использовании современных ЗРК и АК ИА. Собственно, создание действительно малозаметного разведывательного АК – нетривиальная задача. Ограничится только аппаратурой оптикоэлектронной разведки – невозможно. Помимо требования к *комплексности* ВР, ведение ОЭР с больших высот в условиях Европейского ТВД имеет существенные ограничения по МУ. РЛР – это работа РЛС в активном режиме, т.е. надо светить. РТР – необходимо непрерывно «перекрывать» широкий диапазон частот, что влечет за собой значительную ЭПР в этом диапазоне за счет антенн. Ограничусь этим, хотя список проблем можно продолжать. 
5.	У американцев модная тема есть – опционно-пилотируемые ЛА. А можно и по-другому повернуть – опционно-беспилотные РУК. Где возможно без экипажа обойтись – пилоты в кабину не садятся. Если без человека на борту – никак, то, соответственно, садятся. При этом АК один и тот же.  




> Согласен. Однако, пока работает ПВО эту возможность сложно реализовать полностью в виду дефицита


Тяжело в учении – легко в бою. Кстати, в том числе и поэтому, многофункциональность – зло. У пилота ударного АК столько задач, которые требуют многолетней интенсивной подготовки, что отвлекать его ещё и на задачи В-В – снижение эффективности его действий, граничащее с преступлением. Для истребителя – то же самое.
Кстати, информация к размышлению. Не только по данному конкретному вопросу и следующему, но и в целом по применению современных ударных АК:
_«…Российские бомбардировщики Су-34, наносящие удары по объектам боевиков «Исламского государства» в Сирии, несут оборудование для ведения сетецентрических операций. Они могут обмениваться координатами целей без участия наземных командных пунктов, сообщил ТАСС военно-дипломатический источник. «На Су-34, которые применяются в Сирии, стоят комплексы связи и управления ТКС-2М. За счет этого оборудования один из бомбардировщиков Су-34 может передавать самолетам в ударной группе данные о координатах цели с автоматическим выводом на электронные карты других бортов без участия наземных командных пунктов. Таким образом, все самолеты группы "знают" координаты объекта, который нужно уничтожить, если его обнаружил, хотя бы один самолет», – рассказал собеседник агентства. Источник отметил, что самолеты обмениваются данными в режиме реального времени, кроме того, любые изменения обстановки в режиме онлайн поступают другим пилотам, а также командным пунктам на земле. По словам собеседника ТАСС, это позволяет оперативно перенацеливать самолеты на другие объекты, менять задачу в зависимости от тактической обстановки. В состав российской авиагруппы, базирующейся в сирийской Латакии и ведущей борьбу с запрещенной в РФ группировкой «Исламское государство», включены шесть бомбардировщиков Су-34. 
Такая система повышает и скрытность действий авиации, потому что включать радар для поиска цели приходится только одному самолету в группе, добавил источник. Комплексы ТКС-2М полностью автоматизированы и надежно защищены от помех, подчеркнул он, заметив, что последнее качество не имеет значения в борьбе с боевиками, не имеющими средств радиоэлектронной борьбы…» 
«Источник рассказал о сетецентрических системах на борту Су-34 в Сирии» Источник рассказал о сетецентрических системах на борту Су-34 в Сирии: Оружие: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru_ 




> Но в эту зону еще надо попасть. Так же нужно отметить, что радиус мертвой зоны в 5 км справедлив для прошлых версий С-300 с 48Н6 без букв. У новых ЗРК С-350 и С-400 с высокоманевренными ЗУР 9М96ДМ этот радиус сократился уже до 1,5 км. Так что как мне кажется, что вся при атаке на ПМВ вся надежда будет на внезапность и сделать второго захода уже не дадут.


В типовых условиях атаки условного ударного АК (малая высота, диапазон V, диапазон ny, типовая боевая нагрузка – по понятным причинам конкретные значения не называю) радиус установившегося виража будет 485…730 м. А можно и форсированный разворот с большей перегрузкой выполнить, можно (и целесообразнее) косую петлю. В этих случаях средний радиус проекции пространственной траектории на ГП будет ещё меньше. Всё в пределах «мертвой» зоны.




> Леонид, а что это за история?


Если кратко: во время сдачи соответствующего упражнения КБП экипажем «Шилки», пилот МиГа-цели сначала поиздевался, сделав 7-8 заходов, находясь в «мертвой воронке»,  и лишь затем позволил себя «снять». 




> Конкретизирую. Даже на простых тактических ракетах, о которых я Вам писал, ГСН выдает команду «признак цели». В соответствии с этой командой на борту происходят различные важные процессы, в том числе заряжаются боевые конденсаторы ПИМ, т.е. снимается последняя ступень предохранения. Так вот, в случае отсутствия обнаружения цели системой наведения КРБД на конечном участке траектории, есть все возможности на выдачу команды на совершение маневра, в который будет входить набор высоты разворот и повторное визирования предполагаемого района нахождения цели.


Теоретически красиво. А на практике… В заданной точке «признака цели» нет. Что делать ракете? Поворачивать? А куда – цель справа или слева? Или вперед ещё пролететь и цель будет там? А может цель уже проскочили и надо на обратный курс?  И в какой точке на этот курс выходить, что бы снова её не проскочить? Или цель именно там, где указано в ПЗ, просто замаскирована и надо подрывать БЧ?  Кто ответит ракете на эти вопросы? 
И ещё вопрос: а какие располагаемые перегрузки у КРБД по условиям прочности и Cy доп?
Вы, конечно, можете сказать, что на КРБД можно поставить соответствующие ОПС с большими зонами обзора, «умную» БСУ, обеспечить необходимые, исходя из потребных радиусов маневра, перегрузки. Но, это будет уже совсем другой ЛА, со значительно большей стоимостью и, при сохранении массо-габаритных параметров (а их придется сохранить для обеспечения размещения на соответствующих носителях), значительно меньшей дальностью. КР, но, не БД.




> Почему же? Во первых, форма рельефа может быть такая, что ускорения возникающие в самолете при огибании рельефа будут иметь частоты, вызывающие быстрое утомление экипажа. Сделать с этим ничего нельзя. Беспилотный летательный аппарат лишен такого недостатка в принципе. Во-вторых КР имеет меньше массу, а легкому аппарату маневрировать всегда меньше.


Для маневренности имеет значение не масса сама по себе, а располагаемая перегрузка – см. выше. 




> Тут уже надо планировать исходя из конкретной обстановки. Возможно – и не всю. Система ПВО это информационная сеть. Для ее разрушения нужно выявлять ключевые узлы.


Золотые слова! Вопрос только в том, как выявлять, как разрушать, и какие требования это будет накладывать на АК.




> Во времена Хрущева особого выбора не было.


От чего же? Помимо ракет существовало множество других систем вооружений. Вообще, действия Хрущева, на мой взгляд, и привели к нашему хроническому отставанию, в области авиации уж точно. До него новые самолеты у нас и за океаном появлялись практически одновременно, по истребителям – до 2-го поколения включительно. А после него, уже с 3-го, появилось отставание. Когда взлетел «Фантом» и когда МиГ-23? F-15 и Су-27? Про F-22 и Т-50 я молчу – тут уже и Горби с ЕБНым и товарищами руку приложили. Но почин пошел с «кукурузника».




> Так же нужно отметить, что ракетное оружие занимает особое место благодаря возможности маневрировать с перегрузками, десятикратно превышающими перегрузки, предельные для пилотируемых машин.


9х10=90. Вы точно имели ввиду КР БД? 




> Все это верно. Однако, исследования в области многоспектральных ГСН идут как в РФ, так и за рубежом.


Идут. Пока исследования. Результат я Вам назову уже сейчас: ГСН, работающих во *всех* используемых диапазонах – не будет. А на самолете будут стоять датчики, обеспечивающие работу всех АСП, входящих в состав его КАВ. 




> Сообщение от Leonid Krylov
> 
> Вообще, эффективность и устойчивость системы (и ВС в целом, и конкретных систем оружия в частности) зависит, в том числе, и от возможности решать одну и ту же задачу разными способами.
> 
> 
> Согласен.





> Сообщение от Leonid Krylov
> 
> Так что не стоит класть все яйца в одну корзину.
> 
> 
> Я пишу о том же.





> Сообщение от Leonid Krylov
> 
> Есть много АСП, хороших и разных.
> 
> 
> Согласен.


Если у нас с Вами в этих вопросах солидарность, то я не понимаю, о чем спор.




> Броня, не входящая в силовой набор это уже «не комильфо».


Целесообразность принятия того или иного решения определяется не тем, «комильфо» оно или «не комильфо», а критерием эффективность-стоимость.




> Понимаю.
>  Насчет  цен я в курсе в силу известных Вам обстоятельств.
> Замечу, что главные причины дороговизны УР и КАБ имеют организационный характер. Во-первых, велики расходы на испытания по ТУ. Это особенно существенно пи заказе малых партий, когда на испытания может быть израсходовано больше комплектующих, чем пойдет на сборку. Во-вторых, сейчас поставщики всеми способами пытаются завышать цены.  В  результате действия указанных причин   получается  так, что экранированный кабельный жгут может продаваться государству по цене 120 000 руб. за шт. 
> Так же нужно отметить, что есть все технические предпосылки для снижения цен УАСП. Если раньше оптическая корреляционная ГСН КАБ-500КР была почти фантастическим устройством с массой 30 кг и не очень хорошей надежностью, то сейчас распознавание образов есть даже в карманном фотоаппарате – мыльнице за  1000 руб.


УАСП были дороги и при Союзе. Они дороги и за океаном. Они всегда будут дороже и менее надежны, чем НУАСП. Потому должно быть и то, и другое. А на счет мыльницы –даже отвечать не буду. Подумайте сами, с коллегами пообщайтесь.  




> При всей своей топорной простоте JDAM является УАСП. А то, что в состав Гефеста входят новые ЭВМ с совершенным ПО, так это только плюс.


А я разве где-то писал, что JDAM – это АБСП, или что «Гефест» - это плохо?




> Думаю, что логичным выводом будет утверждение о необходимости наличия  средств, позволяющих установить господство в воздухе. У кого будут эти средства у того будет и победа.


И средства должны быть разными. Что бы была победа. 




> Да, но я вспомнил его в связи с тем, что НАР является оружием именно для этой машины.


НАР входят в состав КАВ всех АК ФА ВВС. Теперь уже ОТА ВКС, но сути это не меняет. 




> Согласен, но с изменениям оборудования у этих машин  появились и новые методы работы.


Что не отменяет старые. Зачем добавлять новые возможности, и при этом, «резать» уже имеющиеся?   




> Уважаемый коллега, нет ли   здесь опечатки? Во всех доступных источниках индекс Су-37 связан с истребителем, являющимся развитием Су-27.


Опечатки нет. Для избежания путаницы я и указал в скобках ГК этого аппарата. Позднее обозначение Су-37 было использовано для Су-27М, он же Су-35. Точнее, одной единственной конкретной машине Т-10М-11, она же «711-я».




> Я писал исключительно про базовый Су-25 с «Кленом»  и АСБ-17.


А сколько их сейчас в строю осталось? И сколько останется в ближайшие годы?




> Когда на конце появляется буква «Л», то по всем признакам это уже УР.


Но, с примерно теми же зонами применения. И необходимостью рисковать нежной РЛС. 




> Леонид, ранее сообща было решено перевести обсуждение в конструктивное русло. Значит наездов нет, а есть вопросы.


Алексей, не обижайтесь, но Вы на этой и «сирийской» ветках появились не с вопросами, а с утверждениями: АК, понимаете ли, используют нерационально, те, кто Су-34 создавал и на вооружение принимал – преступники и пр. Критический подход, в большинстве случаев, благо, но не стоит исповедовать принципы школы академика Ландау – «не бояться считать других дураками». Ещё раз, не обижайтесь, но со стороны это выглядит именно так.




> Таких претензий я не предъявлял. Я писал, что благодаря своему БРЭО, «Утенок» может бросить ФАБ или РБК точнее, чем Су-25 отработает НАРами.


Благодаря *своему* БРЭО на некоторых режимах точность Су-25СМ даже несколько выше, чем у Су-34.




> Потому, что он обладает выдающимися летными характеристиками и вооружением, которые необходимы для защиты больших пространств.


Вы знаете, при желании можно и МиГ-31 с говном смешать. И назвать его создателей преступниками. Типа того: как же, «защита больших пространств»… У машины за 40 т макс. дальность всего-то 2200…2300 км, а у более легких Су-27/30/35 – под 4000 км. А то, что это из-за Ммакс=2,83, так кому он нужен, такой Мах? Сделать большую и толстую ракету, и пулять с _«безопасной дистанции»_ … Никого такой подход не напоминает?




> Уважаемый коллега, мне кажется, Вы чрезмерно утрируете. 
> Предназначенный для ДВБ МиГ-31 дополнен маневренными истребителями Су-27 и МиГ-29 и образует с ними законченную систему, способную поражать воздушные аэродинамические цели во всем диапазоне высот и скоростей.


Вам не кажется, я утрирую. Потому что, это из одной «оперы» - критика ФБ за бронекабину и возможность «ближнего боя» с использованием НУАСП, и критика дальнего перехватчика за наличие на нем оружия БВБ. Логика-то сходная: если есть «длинная рука», то зачем «короткая»?  




> В части касающейся, оптоволокна я согласен. Скажу больше – скорее всего будущее информационных технологий связано именно с  фотоникой. 
> Однако, я начинаю думать, что  само  начало дискуссии о технологии производства кабелей   уже забылось. Уважаемый  lindr написал, что размещение блоков БРЭО с отсеках Су-34 было «кошмаром для компоновщиков». Я в связи с этим вспомнил, что ко времени начала работ по Т-10В в СССР уже были освоены технологии, позволяющие существенно сокращать габариты электронных блоков и их соединителей. В частности, такая технология была применена при производстве блоков СУ для БРПЛ 3М37 и если бы при проектировании БРЭО была бы проявлена бОльшая гибкость в плане используемых технологий, то упомянутых коллегой lindr проблем с компоновкой удалось бы избежать. 
> Как Вы метко сказали _«параметры могут быть не только технические, но и экономические, политические, психологические»_. Вот я и писал о негативном влиянии упомянутых Вамы политических и психологических параметров. 
> 
>  Леонид, я прекрасно понимаю Вашу иронию, однако такой пример   в данном случае не совсем подходит. Вернее, не походит совсем, т.к. для  домашнего ПК практически отсутствуют ограничения по габаритам и массе. Если уж вспоминать бытовую технику, то лучше привести   в качестве примера ноутбуки, а еще лучше сотовые телефоны, где   ЖКИ связан с платой предельно компактным ленточным кабелем.


А вы не обратили внимание, что и сами приводите примеры о использовании «шлейфов» *внутри* блоков? И lindr Вам писал, что в блоках/контейнерах они используются.  И на счет телефонов… У моего смартфона ленточный кабель – внутри, а шнур зарядки/подключения к * внешним*  устройствам – круглый. Уверен, у Вашего – тоже.  Такое странное единодушие у разработчиков совершенно разных устройств: внутри блоков БРЭО, системников, телефонов и пр. ленточные кабели используются, а снаружи – нет… Вот ведь загадка, правда? 

Предлагаю закончить с вопросами тактики и строительства ВВС. Су-34 – хороший самолет. И Су-25СМ, и Су-30СМ, и Су-35С, и МиГ-31БМ. У каждого свое назначение, своя ниша.

----------


## Fencer

Как производят Су-34

----------


## stream

Несколько неожиданная номенклатура АСП Су-34_RF-95070_06кр 4хЗБ-500ШМ, Ладога-2016,  март2016

----------


## F74

> Несколько неожиданная номенклатура АСП Су-34_RF-95070_06кр 4хЗБ-500ШМ, Ладога-2016,  март2016


Ну и что странного? Какая разница, с чего баки кидать. Может, срок хранения у корпусов выходил, вот и решили утилизировать, благо сыро пока.

----------


## KURYER

> Несколько неожиданная номенклатура АСП Су-34_RF-95070_06кр 4хЗБ-500ШМ, Ладога-2016,  март2016


Похоже об этом и говорили:



> По его словам, около полусотни летчиков будут работать как днем, так и ночью. Кроме того им предстоит выполнить одно из наиболее сложных упражнений: ведущий авиационного звена выпустит световую бомбу, освещающую землю, а ведомые уничтожат обнаруженные цели.

----------


## F74

> Похоже об этом и говорили:


Зажигательный бак и САБ- две большие разницы, как говорят в Одессе :)

----------


## KURYER

> Зажигательный бак и САБ- две большие разницы, как говорят в Одессе :)


Я имел ввиду вот, что:



> ведущий авиационного звена выпустит световую бомбу, освещающую землю, а *ведомые уничтожат обнаруженные цели*.

----------


## stream

Ладога-2016, март, http://vector-force.livejournal.com/1277.html#cutid1

----------


## L39aero

Такое ощущение что воронежцы 02 и 05 холят и лелеют,окраска вообще не выцветает,там на 23 их глянуть,так он как будто в пескоструйке побывал,а 02  вон как вчера с завода!

----------


## stream

Облёт, 31.03.2016

----------


## Евгений Бобков

Владимир, писали бы Вы серийники к выкладываемым фото...

----------


## stream

О том, что иорданские военные заинтересовались бомбардировщиками Су-34, "Ъ" рассказали два топ-менеджера предприятий российского авиапрома. Пока конкретная заявка в Москву не поступила, но идут консультации по поводу закупки небольшой партии этих машин, уточняет один из собеседников "Ъ".

Ъ-Газета - За бомбардировщиком выстроилась очередь

----------


## KURYER

Фоторепортаж И.Ермолина: В Новосибирске совершили первые испытательные полеты новые Су-34. 
РЕПОРТАЖ

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-34 использовали для ударов по ледовым заторам в Архангельской обл.:

----------


## Fencer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CX3...ature=youtu.be

----------


## stream

Фоторепортаж Н.Енина от 13.04.16, крайняя из облётанных)))
Заводские Су-34 - Что я видел

рулёжка этого борта 12.04.16

----------


## Djoker

Б/н 41 RF-95855 и б/н 42:







Южный "Авиадартс-2016" - Alexandr Kharlanov

----------


## KURYER

Подниму тему:

А что расположено под крылом, в районе пушки? 
Спасибо!

----------


## ZHeN

если это с макса, то, вероятно, голова макета Х-59М

----------


## Djoker

RF-95848 и RF-95846:





Фотогалерея

----------


## Djoker

> По предварительной информации, в эту пятницу планируется отправка 4-х бортов в часть. Ориентировочное время ухода 12 - 13 часов (аэр. Ельцовка). Более точную инфу скину утром пятницы:) Уходить будут на город.


https://vk.com/wall-77477794_26328

----------


## Fencer

Су-27ИБ ("Изделие Т10В-1")
Проход над палубой ТАВКР "Тбилиси"
Август 1990 года

----------


## PPV

> Су-27ИБ ("Изделие Т10В-1")
> ... Август 1990 года


На сегодня догнивает в отстойнике на территории филиала ЛИиДБ в Ахтубинске, вместе с остальными "старичками", выведенными из эксплуатации...

----------


## ОБУ

http://army.lv/large-photos/su-34.35244.jpg

----------


## L39aero

более свежее

----------


## Djoker

> 26.05.16



https://vk.com/wall-77477794_26436

----------


## Fencer

Истребители Су-34 поступят в часть ВВО под Хабаровском в начале июня | РИА Новости

----------


## stream

контрольный

----------


## cemichael

Добрались до Домны.

----------


## cemichael

Четыре часа назад все четверо добрались до нового места службы - Хурба.

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## алтын

батюшка и освящение теперь по Уставу положены?  :Rolleyes: 






> Новые фронтовые Су-34 поступили на вооружение в бомбардировочный авиационный полк Восточного военного округа. Накануне четыре машины были переданы компанией "Сухой" Министерству обороны. Самолеты поднялись в воздух с аэродрома Новосибирского авиационного завода им. Чкалова и направились к месту своей дислокации. Сегодня в полку состоится торжественная приемка "сушек".

----------


## Fencer

> Четыре часа назад все четверо добрались до нового места службы - Хурба.


Один из четырех (снято 01.06.2016 года).

----------


## Fencer

> контрольный


Первые Су-34 для Дальнего Востока - Что я видел

----------


## stream

...следующий

----------


## Fencer

> ...следующий


В 277-й бап?

----------


## Djoker

> Сегодня крупнейший Российский самолет Ан-124 "Руслан", привез на Новосибирский авиационный завод им. Чкалова перевернувшийся в 2015 году истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-34.






Руслан привез на ремонт Су-34 - Мгновения жизни

----------


## ОБУ

Ремонт или на статику отправят?

----------


## stream

ирония судьбы, в ремонте 27кр и 28кр)))

----------


## AC

> ирония судьбы, в ремонте 27кр и 28кр)))


А с 27-м что случилось???

----------


## GThomson



----------


## L39aero

Ну а где он был,или вы думаете наработка маленькая у него была?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> А с 27-м что случилось???

----------


## OKA

"ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 21 июня. /Корр. ТАСС Наталья Никулина/. Летчики бомбардировочного авиационного полка Восточного военного округа (ВВО), дислоцированного в Хабаровском крае, завершают переобучение на новые Су-34 в Липецком центре переобучения летного состава и в июле начнут полеты на новых аппаратах, сообщил  ТАСС начальник пресс-службы ВВО полковник Александр Гордеев.

"В ходе теоретических занятий экипажи изучили материальную часть, тактико-технические характеристики, особенности пилотирования новейших боевых самолетов. В июле месяце летный состав приступит практическим полетам на новых летательных аппаратах. В ходе летной подготовки экипажи Су-34 выполнят ряд летно-тактических заданий, отработают вопросы аэронавигации", - отметил Гордеев.

Он добавил, что прибытие экипажей для новейших бомбардировщиков Су-34, которые поступили в авиачасть округа в мае, ожидается в конце июля. А во втором полугодии в авиачасть ВВО в Хабаровском крае должна поступить вторая партия Су-34."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Экипажи бомбардировочной авиации ВВО в июле начнут летать на новых Су-34

----------


## Avia M

Название темы оправдывается...

Самолет Су-34 в перспективе заменит не только бомбардировщики Су-24, но и штурмовики Су-25, дав основу универсальной линейке бомбардировочной и штурмовой авиации, сообщил РИА Новости главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами (ВКС) РФ герой России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.

Главком ВКС: Су-34 может заменить не только Су-24, но и Су-25 - AEX.RU

УБМ, СМ3-отставить? СУ-25УБМ — самолет XXI века

----------


## L39aero

Как думается,движка вместо р-195 и р-95ш и на горизонте не предвидится,желание ВВС воткнуть в штурмовик рлс и отсутствие стапелей и технологии производства одноместных машин реально ставят крест на истории дешевого массового штурмовика

----------


## stream

Крым, 40красный

----------


## Avia M

Заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов проинспектировал выполнение гособоронзаказа на Новосибирском авиационном заводе им. В. П. Чкалова, где ознакомился с ходом строительства истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-34, сообщили в управлении пресс-службы и информации Минобороны РФ, пишет RNS.

«По плану Новосибирский авиазавод должен поставлять нам по 14 самолетов Су-34, но уже третий год идет с перевыполнением плана — по две машины в год. По всей видимости контракт будет завершен досрочно, который заключен у нас до 2020 года», — сказал Борисов. Кроме того, Борисов отметил, что Су-34 «очень хорошо проявил себя в Сирии».

«За ним уже начинают выстраиваться в очередь различные зарубежные покупатели», — сказал Борисов. По его словам, в военном ведомстве планируют «через какое-то время» провести модернизацию Су-34 — продлить его жизнь, увеличить количество авиационных средств поражения.

----------


## Djoker

https://twitter.com/Nasok/status/750703142434705408

----------


## Fencer

> ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Экипажи бомбардировочной авиации ВВО в июле начнут летать на новых Су-34


Летчиков из Хабаровского края научили управлять новыми Су-34 | РИА Новости

----------


## Fencer

В Хабаровском крае прошли учения экипажей Су-24 и Су-34 авиационного полка | РИА Новости

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Российские фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34 в ближайшее время получат новые комплексы радиотехнической разведки, которые позволят экипажам самолетов обнаруживать источники электромагнитного излучения — радиолокационные станции и системы связи противника. Как пишет N+1, комплекс получил название УКР-РТ. Он размещается в специальном подвесном подфюзеляжном контейнере.

Новый комплекс, разрабатываемый концерном «Алмаз-Антей» и Объединенной приборостроительной корпорацией, уже проходит испытания. Технические характеристики комплекса засекречены. Предположительно, комплекс создается на базе аппаратуры радиотехнической разведки М-410, которая, в свою очередь, представляет собой уменьшенную версию системы МРК-411 самолета-разведчика Ту-214Р.

В состав комплекса МРК-411 входят несколько радиолокационных станций с фазированной антенной решеткой: две станции размещены по бортам самолета и одна — под фюзеляжем в хвостовой части. Этот комплекс разрабатывался по проекту «Фракция-4КРР». Система может обнаруживать источники излучения как в активном, так и в пассивно режимах, а также вести радиоперехват.

Технические данные о комплексе не раскрываются. Предположительно, он может обнаруживать источники электромагнитного излучения на дальности до 250 километров при высоте полета до 12 тысяч метров.

----------


## stream

http://forum.guns.ru/forums/icons/fo...5/15775371.jpg

----------


## ZHeN

> http://forum.guns.ru/forums/icons/fo...5/15775371.jpg


место действия ?

----------


## stream

> место действия ?


Ельцовка

----------


## Pilot

"Сотый по счету Су-34 будет выпущен и передан в войска в ближайшее время", - сказал собеседник агентства.

В Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК), в которую входит НАЗ имени Чкалова, отказались от комментариев.

Как заявлял ранее главком ВКС России Виктор Бондарев, Су-34 в перспективе должны заменить фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24 и штурмовики Су-25.

Минобороны РФ заключило первый контракт на поставку многофункциональных истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 в 2008 году. В 2014 году ре был принят на вооружение. Как ожидается, военные получат 150-200 таких самолетов. Эта машина способна нести до восьми тонн боевой нагрузки, развивать скорость до 1,9 тысячи км/ч, дальность ее полета составляет 4 тысячи километров. Российские военные применяют Су-34 в ходе операции в Сирии.

----------


## Сергей72

> Как ожидается, военные получат 150-200 таких самолетов.


Это по одному полку на округ?, опять же, в одном их две эскадрильи, а в другом три.

----------


## L39aero

Это примерно 8 полков

----------


## Сергей72

> Это примерно 8 полков


А почему такой разброс большой 150-200 бортов, разве контрактов нет с МО?  Ведь с 2018 года их уже модернизировать собираются.

----------


## L39aero

Потому что есть ГПВ 2020,а есть 2025

----------


## Djoker

Новичок... 

Автор фото Артём Орлов







https://vk.com/wall-77477794_30299

----------


## Fencer

> Новичок... 
> 
> Автор фото Артём Орлов
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Для 277-го бап (а/д Хурба)?

----------


## stream

СЛЕДУЮЩИЙ...и даже два

----------


## Fencer

Присвоили собственное имя «Олег Пешков» (источник http://aviaforum.ru/threads/imena-li...ha.4332/page-7)...

----------


## Djoker

> *28.08.2016 - Поступление многофункциональных истребителей -бомбардировщиков Су-34 в авиасоединение 11 армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа (26-28 августа, Хабаровский край)*
> 
> Освещение представителями центральных и региональных СМИ прибытия новых самолетов на аэродром, встречи экипажей, осуществлявших перегон самолетов, осмотра самолетов инженерно-техническим составом полка, осуществления заправки и подготовки авиационной техники к полетам. С комментариями о предназначении и летно-технических характеристиках Су-34 выступят представители  руководящего состава части.
> 
> Контактное лицо: начальник пресс-службы Восточного военного округа Гордеев Александр Юрьевич, тел.8-924-302-01-39


http://function.mil.ru/for_media/eve...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## Fencer

> http://function.mil.ru/for_media/eve...orfSimpleEvent


Уже покрашенные с нанесенными б/н...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

Москва. 31 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Новая партия истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 прибыла в Хабаровский край, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в среду в пресс-службе Восточного военного округа (ВВО).

"Очередная партия новых истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 пополнила парк авиационной техники бомбардировочной летной части под Комсомольском-на-Амуре в Хабаровском крае", - сказали в пресс-службе.

Во вторник компания "Сухой" сообщила, что для ВКС передана очередная партия серийных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34. "Самолеты поднялись в воздух с аэродрома Новосибирского авиазавода имени Чкалова и направились к месту своей дислокации", - сообщила пресс-служба авиахолдинга.

По данным "Интерфакса", речь идст о пяти самолетах Су-34.

В мае текущего года на авиабазу Хурба близ Комсомольска-на-Амуре прибыла первая партия Су-34.

"Первая партия самолетов данной модификации, поступившая на вооружение летной части объединения Военно-воздушных сил и противовоздушной обороны ВВО, уже приняла участие в ряде летных тактических учений, в том числе с боевыми пусками ракет и бомбометанием", - сообщили в среду в пресс-службе ВВО.

----------


## KURYER

Кстати...
Ув. bmpd пишет: 


> Со стороны bmpd укажем, что, по имеющейся информации, имеются в виду очередные *шесть* самолетов Су-34 (бортовые номера красного цвета с "05" по "10") поступили в состав базирующегося на аэродром Хурба (близ Комсомольска-на-Амуре, Хабаровский край) 277-го бомбардировочного авиационного полка 303-й смешанной авиационной дивизии 11-й Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа.


А Интерфакс пишет 


> По данным "Интерфакса", речь идёт о *пяти* самолетах Су-34. В мае текущего года на авиабазу Хурба близ Комсомольска-на-Амуре прибыла первая партия Су-34.

----------


## astronavt

МОСКВА, 31 авг — РИА Новости. Минобороны России подтвердило ликвидацию в результате авиаудара российского Су-34 в провинции Алеппо второго лица террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в России), говорится в сообщении российского оборонного ведомства.
"Среди ликвидированных террористов, по подтвержденной по нескольким каналам разведки информации, был полевой командир Абу Мухаммад Аль-Аднани, более известный как "официальный представитель по работе со СМИ" международной террористической группировки "Исламское государство", — говорится в сообщении.

Отмечается, что Абу Мухаммад Аль-Аднани считался вторым лицом в ИГ после главаря группировки Абу Бакра аль-Багдади и был известен своими призывами к проведению терактов в странах Западной Европы и США.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-34 на СКШУ "Кавказ-2016".
    
ТАСС.

----------


## lithium

> Су-34 на СКШУ "Кавказ-2016".


Чудесно! Спасибо!

----------


## kabuki

> Су-34 на СКШУ "Кавказ-2016"


Бомбление моря с Су-34 прошло успешно, в море попали. Цирк какой-то похлеще авиадартса.  :Mad:

----------


## ZHeN

> Бомбление моря с Су-34 прошло успешно, в море попали. Цирк какой-то похлеще авиадартса.


вот да
такое отрепетированное представление ...
странно даже, что американцы своих разведчиков напрягали, туда гоняли во время учений ... чё там разведывать-то, шапито ведь

----------


## Avia M

> Бомбление моря с Су-34 прошло успешно, в море попали. Цирк какой-то похлеще авиадартса.


"Цирк" в вашем сообщении, у лётчиков служба...

----------


## L39aero

Да,откуда вас на форуме набралось,пустоголовых то?что думаете си бриз у амеров не так выглядит,или финальный этап рэд флэг?все что надо отработали до!здесь именно работа на оппонентов!вы когда чушь в следующий раз нести соберетесь мозг то подвключите!добро пожаловать,учения командно-штабные,а не лту в составе армии!

----------


## kabuki

Очень рад за вас, что вы разбираетесь в сортах учений.
Я же при своём мнении останусь, насчёт этого действа на фотках выше, не зависимо от того, как оно называется, ЛТУ или КШУ, мне это вообще не интересно. А вам я думаю точно так же абсолютно не интересно моё мнение. Так что обсуждать тут нечего. Можно расходиться.

----------


## L39aero

Вот молодец вы,прям сразу раз и уже при своем мнении,ну так вот на кой вы свое мнение здесь высовывали,чтобы остаться при нем?вы прям по видео оценили все происходившее действо!!вопрос,сколько по вашему мнению участовало бортов там?какая задача стояла перед звеном наносившим удар по этому участку моря,куда лупили грады с берега?ммм!

----------


## kabuki

> Вот молодец вы,прям сразу раз и уже при своем мнении,ну так вот на кой вы свое мнение здесь высовывали,чтобы остаться при нем?вы прям по видео оценили все происходившее действо!!вопрос,сколько по вашему мнению участовало бортов там?какая задача стояла перед звеном наносившим удар по этому участку моря,куда лупили грады с берега?ммм!


Высунул своё мнение потому что конкретно в этот раз от этих фоток просто "бомбануло", вот собственно и всё. Именно поэтому я стараюсь тут писать только факты по делу, которые возможно могут быть кому-то интересны, а не своё мнение и не вступать в подобные обсуждения. А насчёт насчёт учений ещё раз - понятия не имею и мне это абсолютно не интересно, сколько там чего участвовало и для чего, как и вообще не интересна вся эта армейская кухня, и как там что у них называется.

----------


## Avia M

> Высунул своё мнение потому что конкретно в этот раз от этих фоток просто "бомбануло", вот собственно и всё. Именно поэтому я стараюсь тут писать только факты по делу, которые возможно могут быть кому-то интересны, а не своё мнение и не вступать в подобные обсуждения. А насчёт насчёт учений ещё раз - понятия не имею и мне это абсолютно не интересно, сколько там чего участвовало и для чего, как и вообще не интересна вся эта армейская кухня, и как там что у них называется.


"Бомбануло"... и всё". "Не интересно" (дважды). Заключения для "курилки".
Вы серьёзно считаете "высунутое" Вами мнение по фотографиям, фактом по делу? По моему Вы, мягко говоря не правы.
Удачи.

----------


## kabuki

> "Бомбануло"... и всё". "Не интересно" (дважды). Заключения для "курилки".
> Вы серьёзно считаете "высунутое" Вами мнение по фотографиям, фактом по делу? По моему Вы, мягко говоря не правы.
> Удачи.


Вы как-то странно прочитали. Своё мнение в этой теме я фактом по делу как раз не называл, это именно эмоции. И я уже пожалел, что это написал, и что теперь тут ещё приходится всё это писать.
Я имел ввиду другие свои сообщения в других темах, которые надеюсь кому-то когда-то были интересны.

----------


## Avia M

> Вы как-то странно прочитали. Своё мнение в этой теме я фактом по делу как раз не называл, это именно эмоции. И я уже пожалел, что это написал, и что теперь тут ещё приходится всё это писать.
> Я имел ввиду другие свои сообщения в других темах, которые надеюсь кому-то когда-то были интересны.


Понятно. Спасибо.

----------


## lithium

Господа, о чем спор?
В МО поняли, что для престижа нужны красивые фотографии. И съемка с помощью  специальной скоростной  камеры говорит о  том, что все усилия были именно ради эффектных кадров.

----------


## OKA

"Более 20 экипажей оперативно-тактической авиации Западного военного округа (ЗВО) нанесли бомбовые удары по наземным объектам условного противника на полигоне Погоново в Воронежской области.

Летчики истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 под прикрытием истребителей МиГ-29СМТ совершили взлет с военного аэродрома в Бутурлиновке (Воронежская обл.) и поразили фугасными бомбами ФАБ-250 и ФАБ-500 мишени, имитирующие укрепления, танковые колонны, самолеты на аэродромах и командные пункты.

Особенностью полетов стала отработка уклонений от огня средств противовоздушной обороны условного противника, роль которых выполняли расчеты зенитных ракетных комплексов С-300.

Всего в рамках плановых полетов летчики двух авиационных соединений совершили более 50 взлетов и посадок в дневное и ночное время.

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа"

Экипажи СУ-34 авиации ЗВО выполнили бомбометание на полигоне в Воронежской области : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Fencer

В Хабаровском крае Су-34 выполнили ночные полеты https://rg.ru/2016/09/19/reg-dfo/v-h...ye-polety.html

----------


## Avia M

22 сентября 2016 г., AEX.RU –  Сегодня Президент России Владимир Путин вручил в Кремле Орден Александра Невского главному конструктору фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34 Роллану Мартиросову. Об этом сообщает компания "Сухой".
 "Роллан Гургенович осуществлял руководство программой Су-34. Под его руководством была сформирована кооперация  разработчиков, которая в сложных условиях переходного периода оказалась способной осуществить разработку составных частей авиационного комплекса с заданными характеристиками", - отметили в компании "Сухой".  

Полагаю заслуженно, несмотря на много негатива, высказанного в данной теме о машине (сантехника и тд. и тп.)...

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 23 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Семь фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 будет поставлено Минобороны РФ до конца текущего года, сообщил "Интерфаксу" в пятницу источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.
       "Новосибирский авиационный завод, входящий в авиационную холдинговую компанию "Сухой", в рамках заключенного ранее контракта с опережением графика осуществляет поставку Минобороны РФ самолетов Су-34. До конца этого года ВКС России получат еще семь фронтовых бомбардировщиков", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       Он напомнил, что на сегодняшний день было подписано с Минобороны РФ два госконтракта. Первый - на 32 машины, второй - на 92. "Нынешние поставки Су-34 осуществляются по второму контракту, который рассчитан до 2020 года. Первый контракт уже полностью выполнен", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       Ранее сообщалось, что всего Минобороны РФ планирует закупить порядка 200 самолетов Су-34, которые хорошо себя зарекомендовали в ходе проводимой в Сирии антитеррористической операции.
       Су-34 предназначен для поражения как наземных, так и водных объектов противника, он способен поражать движущиеся цели даже малого размера..."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=426853

----------


## Fencer

> "Москва. 23 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Семь фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 будет поставлено Минобороны РФ до конца текущего года, сообщил "Интерфаксу" в пятницу источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.


Очередные Су-34-е для 277-го Млавского бап (а/д Хурба)?

----------


## ОБУ

Итого по итогам года 16?

----------


## Fencer

> Итого по итогам года 16?


Получается так...Выходит 277-й Млавский бап планируют перевооружить Су-34-ми полностью - 16 больше одной аэ (в аэ обычно 3 авиазвена по 4 самолёта)...

----------


## OKA

> Получается так...Выходит 277-й Млавский бап планируют перевооружить Су-34-ми полностью - 16 больше одной аэ (в аэ обычно 3 авиазвена по 4 самолёта)...


Интересно, с кем и когда будут реализовывать "экспортный потенциал" ))

----------


## L39aero

18,два сверхплановых в январе еще ушли на место базирования,в этом году скорее всего тоже будут два сверхплановых,которые пойдут в зачет 17 года производства!а так да!в следующем летом ждем хурбу всю уже на новых машинах,су-24 планомерно уходит в прошлое,в 20 с мками судя по всему попрощаемся!

----------


## Djoker

> *Новые радары разработки корпорации могут обнаружить объекты размерами от каски солдата до крейсера*
> 
> 
> 
> Объединенная приборостроительная корпорация (ОПК) представила на международной выставке «Гидроавиасалон-2016» образец радиолокационной станции (РЛС) четвертого поколения «Пика-М» для оснащения боевых самолетов и беспилотников, а также технологию создания радиолокаторов пятого поколения.
> 
> РЛС четвертого поколения «Пика-М» предназначена для радиолокационной разведки, в том числе для обнаружения военных объектов противника – дорог, аэропортов, бункеров, укреплений, а также образцов вооружений и боевой техники, говорится в пресс-сообщении корпорации.
> 
> Станция способна обрабатывать радиолокационную информацию в режиме реального времени. Также в ней предусмотрен режим телескопического наблюдения с разрешающей способностью до 30 см. В частности, локатор способен детально «видеть» элементы самолета, например двигатель, киль, вооружение, и определять по характерным признакам его тип. При этом дальность обнаружения объектов достигает до 300 км.
> ...


Ростех :: Новости :: ОПК представила авиационные радиолокаторы на «Гидроавиасалоне»

----------


## stream

> Интересно, с кем и когда будут реализовывать "экспортный потенциал" ))


Алжир однако)))

----------


## Polikarpoff

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
Ух!

----------


## stream

> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> Ух!


s/n: 4160662304102

----------


## Rus_Knights

> s/n: 4160662304102


Известна ли его RF регистрация?

----------


## Nazar

> Известна ли его RF регистрация?


С какой целью интересуетесь? (с)

----------


## stream

> Известна ли его RF регистрация?


...от автора фото))   RF-93801

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 31 окт - РИА Новости. Третья в 2016 году партия фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 передана Воздушно-космическим силам России, сообщает в понедельник пресс- служба компании "Сухой".

Государственный контракт с Министерством обороны РФ на поставку партии из 92 бомбардировщиков Су-34 рассчитан до 2020 года.

"Сегодня компания "Сухой" передала Министерству обороны РФ третью в этом году партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 в рамках исполнения гособоронзаказа 2016 года. Самолеты были приняты заказчиком 21 октября в рамках Единого дня приемки. Бомбардировщики поднялись в воздух с аэродрома Новосибирского авиационного завода им. В.П. Чкалова и направились к месту своей дислокации", - говорится в сообщении.

Многофункциональный истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-34 способен эффективно поражать наземные, морские и воздушные цели в любом географическом районе с применением всех видов авиационных боеприпасов, в том числе высокоточных. Установленное на Су-34 оборудование позволяет применять оружие по нескольким целям одновременно. Большая емкость топливных баков, высокоэкономичные двигатели, система дозаправки в воздухе, а также подвеска дополнительных топливных баков обеспечивают дальность полета Су-34, приближающуюся к возможностям стратегических бомбардировщиков.

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 2 ноя - РИА Новости. Очередная партия истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 в среду пополнила парк авиационной техники летной авиачасти в Хабаровском крае, сообщил начальник пресс-службы Восточного военного округа (ВВО) полковник Александр Гордеев.

Он напомнил, что ранее летный и инженерно-технический состав бомбардировочного полка прошел переобучение в Липецком авиацентре.

"Самолеты данной модификации, поступившие на вооружение летной части Восточного военного округа, в этом году уже приняли участие в ряде летных тактических учений, в том числе с боевыми пусками ракет и бомбометанием", - сказал Гордеев.

По его словам, новая партия истребителей-бомбардировщиков будет введена в строй в предстоящем учебном году и в ходе летных учений выполнит учебно-боевые задачи в составе эскадрильи.

----------


## lithium

Утверждение о том, что только Су-34 может поднимать крупные боеприпасы оказалось ошибочным

----------


## L39aero

После стольких лет доработок,с неизвестным пока результатом,после которого планируют модернизировать 40 из 250 самолетов,смелое сравнение,на видео только бросковые,до реального пуска как до Китая...!и в конечном счете получат тот же су-34 если не хуже!

----------


## lindr

Авиационного базирования вариант - облегченный и укороченный, попытки сделать универсальную ракету провалились, под ракету самолеты специально дорабатываются.

----------


## lithium

> Авиационного базирования вариант - облегченный и укороченный,


За счет чего? Может быть за счет стартового ускорителя? 



> попытки сделать универсальную ракету провалились


Кто сказал? 



> под ракету самолеты специально дорабатываются.


Каков объем доработок?

----------


## L39aero

Как минимум,усиление центроплана с введением доп точки подвески,доработки электросистемы,эдсу,сау и т.д.в общем не дешево,ах да сам рлпк дорабатывается еще!

----------


## lithium

> Как минимум,усиление центроплана с введением доп точки подвески,доработки электросистемы,сау


Все современные боевые самолеты могут проходить эти доработки  по нескольку раз за время эксплуатации. 



> эдсу,


вероятнее всего, дело ограничится обновлением ПО. А может быть и этого не понадобится. Если самолет умеет летать с МЗБД, то для полета с ракетой удобной с точки зрения аэродинамики, будет достаточно и текущей версии ПО.

----------


## lindr

> Кто сказал?


Факты. Прочие версии давно служат. 




> За счет чего? Может быть за счет стартового ускорителя?


Не только, если нужно было только ускоритель исключить, давно бы уже летали с Брамосами.




> The air launched version has been developed and* has lesser weight and additional rear fins* for aerodynamic stability during separation from the aircraft during launch.


Из рекламного проспекта.

Сам пуск тоже спряжен с трудностями, похоже отцеп возможен только из горизонтального полета не ниже определенной высоты. Двигатель запускается в свободном падении.




> вероятнее всего, дело ограничится обновлением ПО. А может быть и этого не понадобится.


Понадобится, даже не сомневайтесь, выдать ЦУ и пакет нав. данных, координаты ЛА при отцепе. и много всего, плюс скорее всего еще и пару блоков железа, для Х-32 в свое время целый контейнер пришлось разрабатывать.

----------


## lithium

> Факты.


Какие?



> Не только, если нужно было только ускоритель исключить, давно бы уже летали с Брамосами.


То есть, дороаботка носителя, о которой только что было  сказано столько слов, уже перестала быть нужна? Так?



> Из рекламного проспекта.
> The air launched version has been developed and has lesser weight and additional rear fins for aerodynamic stability during separation from the aircraft during launch.


Разве здесь конкретизируется меры по снижению массы изделия?



> Сам пуск тоже спряжен с трудностями, похоже отцеп возможен только из горизонтального полета не ниже определенной высоты. Двигатель запускается в свободном падении.


Те же особенности свойственны и Х-31, но ни кто не называет их трудностями. 



> Понадобится, даже не сомневайтесь, выдать ЦУ и пакет нав. данных, координаты ЛА при отцепе. и много всего,


При всем уважении  я всё же позволю себе посомневаться, так как перечисленные Вами функции не относятся к ЭДСУ.

----------


## lindr

> Какие?


Прочие версии давно служат.




> То есть, дороаботка носителя, о которой только что было сказано столько слов, уже перестала быть нужна? Так?


Нет. Нужна и доработка носителя и новая модификация ракеты.




> Разве здесь конкретизируется меры по снижению массы изделия?


Да. Иначе написали бы - просто без ускорителя.

P.S Ускоритель есть, новой конструкции, облегченный, ракета в целом легче на 500 кг.




> Те же особенности свойственны и Х-31, но ни кто не называет их трудностями.


Напрасно.




> При всем уважении я всё же позволю себе посомневаться, так как перечисленные Вами функции не относятся к ЭДСУ.


Я участвовал в работах по адаптации Х-35 и Х-32. Мы первыми добились чтобы Х-35 работала с воздушного старта. Первыми пустили Х-32.

Индусы еще в 2005-2007 предлагали нам обеспечить воздушный пуск Брамоса, мы сумели отказаться, слава Богу.

----------


## L39aero

Все,да не все,не будете же вы утверждать,что не проще и дешевле разработать заранее узел центроплана в исходнике(су-34 снизу порассматривайте;)),СУВ обычно дорогое удовольствие хоть и нужное,там и логика работы и увязка с ЭДСУ,не говоря о самой отработке применения,отделения от носителя!Су-30мки за неимением лучшего взят на эту роль,вот и все!и кстати х-31 не надо сравнивать с монстрами типа брамоса или птб-3000,это другие массы,другие реакции носителя!

----------


## lindr

Да кстати, сейчас активно идет доводка Брамос-М, она еще легче, от 3 тонн осталось 1.5 со всеми вытекающими.

Похоже реально будут ставить именно ее, а 2.5 тонный вариант видимо тяжеловат таки даже для доработанного Су-30, причем судя по бортовым номерам, машины дорабатывались на заводе в процессе сборки новых машин и не факт что удастся  доработать строевые под 2.5 тонный вариант.

С Брамос-М думаю проблем будет меньше, ну и сама она меньше -)

----------


## lithium

> Прочие версии давно служат.


Это говорит лишь о том, что корабельный и береговой варианты были первыми по порядку разработки производства. 



> Нужна и доработка носителя


Разве это ставилось под сомнение? 



> новая модификация ракеты.


Х-35 так же существует в трех вариантах, а если учитывать и вертолетное базирование, то и в четырех вариантах. Что из этого следует? 



> Да. Иначе написали бы - просто без ускорителя.


Читать можно только то, что написано. Остальное домыслы. 



> ракета в целом легче на 500 кг.


500 кг – это как раз масса ускорителя для ракет, базирующихся на поверхности. 



> Напрасно.


Да обеспечить пуск тяжелой ПКР в тех же условиях, что и Р-73 очень заманчиво. В будущем, наверное, так и сделают.  



> Я участвовал в работах по адаптации … Х-32.


Уважаемый lindr, как прикажите Вас понимать? Вы хотите сказать, что сначала была корабельная Х-32, а Вы адаптировали ее для применения с Ту-22М3?



> Первыми пустили Х-32.


Что, были конкуренты?

----------


## lithium

> Да кстати, сейчас активно идет доводка Брамос-М, она еще легче, от 3 тонн осталось 1.5


Это отменяет запечатленный на видео факт подъема в воздух базового «Брамоса» самолетом Су-30?



> 2.5 тонный вариант видимо тяжеловат таки даже для доработанного Су-30,


По каким признакам это установлено?

----------


## lithium

> кстати х-31 не надо сравнивать с монстрами типа брамоса или птб-3000


По массе их сравнили только Вы. 



> это другие массы,другие реакции носителя!


Все реакции носителя в норме. Это подтверждено видеосъемкой.

----------


## L39aero

Правильно!это единственная доработанная машина,и первые броски,в идеальных условиях!ну расскажите мне как же не влияет на носитель масса отделяемого объекта,еще и с аку пускаемого!я внимательно почитаю!

----------


## lindr

> Это отменяет запечатленный на видео факт подъема в воздух базового «Брамоса» самолетом Су-30?


Не базового Брамоса, а облегченного, не обычным МКИ, а специальной модификации похоже с усиленным силовым набором:

*Structural modifications have been carried out in the aircraft to integrate BrahMos on to it, explained Mishra*

Sudhir Kumar Mishra - разработчик.




> 500 кг – это как раз масса ускорителя для ракет, базирующихся на поверхности.


У Брамоса-А ускоритель *есть*




> По каким признакам это установлено


МиГ-29К, западные машины, "новый" индийский многоцелевик  и обычные Су-30МКИ планируют вооружить Брамос-М (1500кг), МКИ до 3 ракет, остальные по одной, поступление на вооружение в 2018-19 годах.




> Это говорит лишь о том, что корабельный и береговой варианты были первыми по порядку разработки производства.


Нет, разработка шла одновременно, попытки подвесить Брамос хоть подо что нибудь имели место с 2005 года. Ил-38SD удалось отмазаться, Ту-142МК то же, Подейдон похоже тоже. 

Су-30МКИ безуспешно натягивали на Брамос почти 10 лет




> In 2008 efforts began to integrate the BRAHMOS into the weapons systems of the Indian Air Force’s Su-30MKI multirole fighters.


Пока не поняли, что придется делать специальную модификацию самолета под специальную модификацию ракеты.  

По степени готовности: еще в 2007-08 говорили: если беретесь, тестовые ракеты дадим.

Ну и на закуску:

*
Integrating the Brahmos with the Su-30MKI encountered several technical challenges. IIT Mumbai assisted with studies in “computational fluid dynamics” to ascertain that the giant missile did not create disruptive airflow that would destabilise the fighter or starve its two engines of air.*

Похоже имеют место серьезные ограничения по режимам полета. Выход за них чреват потерей управляемости, остановкой двигателей и прочими радостями...

----------


## lithium

> я внимательно почитаю!


Лучше посмотрите видео.

----------


## L39aero

Понятно,у вас как всегда уперлось все в картинку!это опытная машина,специально доработанная под него,по сути уникальная,что вы хотите сказать что все су-30 обладают такой возможность,нет,и не скоро и скорее всего не будут!это все равно что приводить вот это фото и говорить ну можно же плоское сопло поставить,или касаемо вооружения, вот фото,но эта компановка не позволяет ему взлететь с палубы!ну и главное,покажите мне фото где на первой точке сма висит 2200кг нагрузки!

----------


## lithium

> Не базового Брамоса, а облегченного,


уменьшение массы ПКР на 500 кг оставляет в силе факт, что крупную и тяжелую нагрузку может поднимать не только Су-34



> не обычным МКИ, а специальной модификации похоже с усиленным силовым набором:


И что? 
Возможно, что силовой набор действительно доработан, однако эта доработка не является внедрением нелепой кабины, которая определяет облик Су-34. 




> Structural modifications have been carried out in the aircraft to integrate BrahMos on to it, explained Mishra
> 
> Sudhir Kumar Mishra - разработчик.


Объем доработок не раскрыт. Сам очевидный факт проведения доработок под сомнение не ставился. 



> У Брамоса-А ускоритель есть


Если есть ПВРД, значит должен быть и ускоритель, но масса ускорителя для авиационной ракеты по понятным причинам всегда меньше. 




> МиГ-29К, западные машины, "новый" индийский многоцелевик и обычные Су-30МКИ планируют вооружить Брамос-М (1500кг), МКИ до 3 ракет, остальные по одной, поступление на вооружение в 2018-19 годах.


Вы пытаетесь подменить факты. административные рассуждения о планах не могут быть ответом на сугубо технический вопрос о способности Су-30 нести тяжелый моногруз. 




> разработка шла одновременно,


Какова была интенсивность работ? 



> попытки подвесить Брамос хоть подо что нибудь имели место с 2005 года. Су-30МКИ безуспешно натягивали на Брамос почти 10 лет


Это такое же беспредметное утверждение как и слова об «адаптации» Х-32. 



> Пока не поняли, что придется делать специальную модификацию самолета под специальную модификацию ракеты.


Неужели разработчики в НПОМаш и на фирме «Су» столь некомпетентны? А как же различные программы «Обеспечения …. на стадии разработки»?



> Похоже имеют место серьезные ограничения по режимам полета. Выход за них чреват потерей управляемости, остановкой двигателей и прочими радостями...


То есть, Вас нужно понимать так, что ограничения накладывает только «Брамос», а 8 тонн  ОФАБ-250-270, например, не накладывает ограничений вообще: и на сверхзвуке можно лететь и маневрировать с предельными перегрузками тоже.  Так?

----------


## lindr

То ли плакать, то ли смеятся...




> Объем доработок не раскрыт. Сам очевидный факт проведения доработок под сомнение не ставился.


Вы ставили. Говорили даже ПО возможно не придется дорабатывать -) 

Повторю еще раз: серийный Су-30МКИ не способен использовать Брамос-А




> Если есть ПВРД, значит должен быть и ускоритель, но масса ускорителя для авиационной ракеты по понятным причинам всегда меньше.


А десяток постов назад Вы говорили, что единственное отличие Брамоса-А отсутствие Ускорителя -)




> Вы пытаетесь подменить факты. административные рассуждения о планах не могут быть ответом на сугубо технический вопрос о способности Су-30 нести тяжелый моногруз.


Факты упрямо говорят о невозможности применения на строевых Су-30 боеприпасов калибра более 1500 кг. Собственно потому и разрабатывается Брамос-М




> То есть, Вас нужно понимать так, что ограничения накладывает только «Брамос», а 8 тонн ОФАБ-250-270, например, не накладывает ограничений вообще: и на сверхзвуке можно лететь и маневрировать с предельными перегрузками тоже. Так?


Есть важное отличие, при формировании облика машины и продувках закладывались типовые подвесы, просчитывалась конструкция и проводились типовые профили полета.

Брамос-А по данным самих индусов так сильно меняет характер обтекания и форму воздушного потока, что пришлось привлекать к работам целое НИИ из Мумбаи (было написано выше на англ.)




> Это такое же беспредметное утверждение как и слова об «адаптации» Х-32.


Все предметно, Х-32 делалась под другое БРЭО, проект которого умер в сер. 90 немного не дойдя до серии. 




> Неужели разработчики в НПОМаш и на фирме «Су» столь некомпетентны? А как же различные программы «Обеспечения …. на стадии разработки»?


Нет все просто, под такую ракету нужен специальный созданный носитель - глубокая модификация базового самолета. 

*Кстати индусы сами писали неоднократно, что начали работы про внеднению Брамос-А самостоятельно без участия ОКБ Сухого, и ставят себе это в заслугу*

На закуску -)))




> Around three-to-four varieties of missile will be flown on Su-30MKI to test the integration.


*Во как! Еще три-четыре варианта попробуем, может что путное и выйдет -)))))*

Собственно это и ответ на вопрос почему так трудно внедрить Брамос.

----------


## L39aero

Я каждый раз удивляюсь с литиума,то ему несуразная кабина,дающая прирост дальности и устойчивости на трансзвуковых скоростях на малых высотах,тож в ОКБ сухого дураки сидят!его спросить забыли,су-35 тоже зря,вот 30см,кастрированый мки,это апогей нашего авиапрома,правда начала 2000х!!!теперь вот единичный мки у него восхищение вызывает

----------


## ZHeN

с каких пор СМ - кастрированный МКИ ? о.О

----------


## Avia M

> Я каждый раз удивляюсь с литиума,то ему несуразная кабина,дающая прирост дальности и устойчивости на трансзвуковых скоростях на малых высотах,тож в ОКБ сухого дураки сидят!его спросить забыли,су-35 тоже зря,вот 30см,кастрированый мки,это апогей нашего авиапрома,правда начала 2000х!!!теперь вот единичный мки у него восхищение вызывает


Вероятно, у него такое кредо или работа (служба)...

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## borchet

> 22 сентября 2016 г., AEX.RU –  Сегодня Президент России Владимир Путин вручил в Кремле Орден Александра Невского главному конструктору фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34 Роллану Мартиросову. Об этом сообщает компания "Сухой".
>  "Роллан Гургенович осуществлял руководство программой Су-34. Под его руководством была сформирована кооперация  разработчиков, которая в сложных условиях переходного периода оказалась способной осуществить разработку составных частей авиационного комплекса с заданными характеристиками", - отметили в компании "Сухой". .


Имел честь посидеть с ним в кабине в 1995 году на МАКС в этом аппарате.

----------


## L39aero

С таких!!!в том то и проблема,не знают ни по 34ке ни по 30см,а спорят...

----------


## Igor_k

Здесь ,если склероз не изменяет ,в качестве примера приводили Х-35 .Но как раз для пуска с самолета конструкцию ракеты пришлось оччень серьезно менять .

----------


## lindr

Проблема лежит в другой плоскости, товарищ пытался уверить, что МКИ настолько хорош, что тащит тяжеленную ракету без малейших доработок самолета и ракеты, но припертый фактами стал "включать заднюю".

В реальности же картина намного непригляднее, работы по интеграции на МКИ идут с 2008 года и после восьми лет разработки нет даже утвержденного варианта компоновки, нет серийно выпускаемого носителя.

Специально изготовленный под тесты вариант МКИ с осторожностью поднимает на высоту и бросает неизвестно что, а главный конструктор говорит, что неплохо было бы попробовать побросать еще 2-3 варианта.

И это после восьми лет разработки...

А потом кое-кто громогласно объявляет, что вот это вот безобразие - наше все, что именно вот это нам нужно -)))

----------


## lithium

> несуразная кабина,дающая прирост дальности и устойчивости на трансзвуковых скоростях на малых высотах


Каким образом?



> су-35 тоже зря


Что-что, простите?

----------


## lithium

> То ли плакать, то ли смеятся...


Если Вы посмотрите, о каком ПО шла речь, то плакать.
Так же обращаю Ваше внимание на то, что слово «возможно» указывает на допущение наличия других варинтов, уместное в разговоре при отсутствии соответствующей технической документации. 



> А десяток постов назад Вы говорили, что единственное отличие Брамоса-А отсутствие Ускорителя -)


Уважаемый lindr , покажите пожалуйста, сообщение на которое Вы ссылаетесь. 



> Собственно потому и разрабатывается Брамос-М


А может есть другие соображения? Например, увеличение боекомплекта самолета, полезное для преодоления корабельной ПВО?



> при формировании облика машины и продувках закладывались типовые подвесы,


Что такое «типовые подвесы»? Это что-то данное от природы или, может, сотворенное богом? 
Кстати, Вы ушли от ответа на вопрос о наличии ограничеий при  подвеске 8-ми тонн ОФАБ-250-270.



> Брамос-А по данным самих индусов так сильно меняет характер обтекания и форму воздушного потока, что пришлось привлекать к работам целое НИИ из Мумбаи


Если бы «целое» НИИ из Мумбаи имело  серьезные достижения, то Индия делала бы свою собственную оригинальную авиатехнику и не покупала  ее за границей. В связи с этим, слухи про НИИ без названия не могут быть аргументом против видео.



> Все предметно, Х-32 делалась под другое БРЭО





Может быть еще и под другой самолет? Кстати, если Вы были среди тех,  кто запустил Х-32 "первыми", то кто был вторыми? Американцы? Или может инопланетяне?



> проект которого умер в сер. 90 немного не дойдя до серии.


А из-за чего? Не потому, ли что нелепый головастик Су-34 высосал все жизненные соки из действительно перспективных программ?



> Нет все просто, под такую ракету нужен специальный созданный носитель - глубокая модификация базового самолета.


Вам пишут про программы, (которые, кстати, всегда требует Заказчик), а Вы твердите про «специальный созданный носитель». Чего Вы хотите добиться таким способом?



> Кстати индусы сами писали неоднократно, что начали работы про внеднению Брамос-А самостоятельно без участия ОКБ Сухого


А заканчивали как?



> Во как! Еще три-четыре варианта попробуем


И что дальше? Вы можете привести пример разработки сложной техники без выпуска опытных образцов?



> Собственно это и ответ


Это не ответ, а набор слов



> на вопрос почему так трудно внедрить Брамос.


Такого вопроса не стояло.

----------


## lindr

> Уважаемый lindr , покажите пожалуйста, сообщение на которое Вы ссылаетесь.





> Сообщение от lindr  
> ракета в целом легче на 500 кг.





> 500 кг – это как раз масса ускорителя для ракет, базирующихся на поверхности.


Вот, пожалуйста. Только не надо говорить, что Вы хотели сказать совсем не это -)))




> В связи с этим, слухи про НИИ без названия не могут быть аргументом против видео.


В котором опытный самолет сбрасывает неизвестно что -) Которое напрямую говорит о том что восемь лет интеграции Брамос-А и МКИ ни чему пока не привели?




> Почему?


Потому что Су-30 не предназначается для применения АСП калибра более 1500 кг.

Иными словами проанализировав ситуацию можно сказать:




> Утверждение о том, что только Су-34 может поднимать крупные боеприпасы оказалось *не* ошибочным.





> Может быть еще и под другой самолет?


Самолет тот же, РЛС* другая*, лично знал ГК той РЛС, он умер несколько лет назад.




> А из-за чего?


Ввиду невозможности серийного производства элементной базы из-за снятия с производства некоторых компонент, распада СССР с потерей  смежников.




> А заканчивали как?


Работа весьма далека от окончания, нет пока не одного работоспособного образца.




> И что дальше? Вы можете привести пример разработки сложной техники без выпуска опытных образцов?


После восьми лет разработки? Действительно не могу -)))

----------


## Igor_k

Эргономика в авиации [Форумы Balancer.Ru]
А это по поводу нелепого головастика -оказывается ,для эргономиники он не так уж нелеп

----------


## L39aero

Литиум,вы аэродинамику изучали?если да,то нарисуйте профиль вашего любимого су-30см и 34 и найдите в справочнике схожие профили,почитайте какой для чего,а потом умничайте,высказывайте идеи!30см это затяжеленная спарка,которой еле движков хватает,а как ударник она не реализуется полноценно!

----------


## lithium

> Вот, пожалуйста.


Спасибо. 
Но где в процитированных словах содержится утверждение об отсутствии ускорителя (РДТТ) на авиационном варианте «Брамоса» («Яхонта»)?



> В котором опытный самолет


1. Где документальные доказательства того, что самолет на видео опытный?  



> 2. Какие могут быть претензии к опытной машине на стадии разработки?   
> сбрасывает неизвестно что -)


Груз, сбрасываемый имеет силуэт характерный для изделия «НПО машиностроения».



> Которое напрямую говорит о том, что восемь лет интеграции Брамос-А и МКИ ни чему пока не привели?


Какие доказательства Вы может привести для подтверждения данных слов? 
Видео может быть опровергнуто только другим видео или экспертизой, доказывающей, что видео является фальшивым.



> Иными словами проанализировав ситуацию можно сказать:


Когда и кем был сделан анализ?



> Утверждение о том, что только Су-34 может поднимать крупные боеприпасы оказалось не ошибочным.


Это упорство в подмене фактов достойно лучшего применения. Словами опровергнуть видео нельзя. 



> РЛС *другая*


*Какая?* 



> Ввиду невозможности серийного производства элементной базы из-за снятия с производства некоторых компонент, распада СССР с потерей смежников.


Очень интересно. Для производства элементной базы БРЭО Су-34 в условиях распада СССР возможности были, а для модернизации Ту-22М3  распад СССР почему-то стал фатальным. Складывается впечатление, что кто-то очень сильно хотел, что бы «Тройки» исчезли так же как и много  другой, по настоящему грозной военной техники СССР.

----------


## lithium

> Литиум,вы аэродинамику изучали?


А Вы?
Кстати, вопрос о том, кто и где ставил под сомнение необходимость развития Су-35 остается в силе. 
Отсутствие ответа на него делает слабой Вашу позицию в данной дискуссии.

----------


## lithium

> А это по поводу нелепого головастика -оказывается ,для эргономиники он не так уж нелеп


Уважаемый Igor_k, подскажите пожалуйста, какая часть текстов по Вашей ссылке касается преимуществ эргономики Су-34?

----------


## L39aero

С вами дискуссия закончена, великий специалист во всех авиационных областях, умничайте дальше!су-30 от этого в золотого феникса не превратится!

----------


## lindr

> Для производства элементной базы БРЭО Су-34 в условиях распада СССР возможности были


Аналогично не было, старый проект так же умер... БРЭО Су-34 было практически создано заново на новой элементой базе. Например вычислитель на 100%.




> 1. Где документальные доказательства того, что самолет на видео опытный?


Мисра сказал, что на заводе специально выпустили машину с доработаным силовым набором. Это означает, что строеые машины невозможно модернизировать для применения Брамос-А.




> доказывающей, что видео является фальшивым


Видео показывает что после восьми лет безузпешных попыток экспериментальный самолет (сам ГК сказал, что конструкция планера дорабатывалась) сбрасывает макет одного из вариантов исполнения ракеты, который возможно никогда не дойдет до серии)

Это видео ни о чем.




> Какая?


Отличная от стандартой ПНА, являясь ее глубокой модернизацией.




> Когда и кем был сделан анализ?


Все достаточно очевидно если внимательно читать открытые источники. Ракета была готова к испытаниям в 2007. Наземные и морские варианты без проблем прошли их за 2-3 года. Авиационный топтался на месте 8 лет и сейчас в начале пути.

Дело не в ракете а в носителе, не годится Су-30МКИ для подвеса Брамоса-А. 

Проблему слишком большого веса изделия решили путем усиления конструкции носителя, отказавшись от применения Брамос-А на обычных МКИ.

Но вторая проблема о которой так много было написано самими индусами, но Вы отмахнулись, похоже является в целом нерешаемой. Суть в том, что ракета сильно выдается вперед, что видно на видео, нарушая нормальную работу воздухозаборников на некоторых режимах полета. Просто надо внимательно читать что написано.




> IIT Mumbai assisted with studies in “computational fluid dynamics” to ascertain that the giant missile did not create disruptive airflow that would destabilise the fighter or starve its two engines of air.


Ну еще кое-что

*The Indian Air Force (IAF) challenged both Sukhoi and HAL to propose competing solutions for integrating missile with aircraft. The Indian solution won out handily, and a contract was signed with HAL in January.* 

Как видим предложение фирмы Сухой, разработчика носителя! по интеграции их *не устроило*, решили делать все сами, с чего бы вдруг?

----------


## ZHeN

> Но вторая проблема о которой так много было написано самими индусами, но Вы отмахнулись, похоже является в целом нерешаемой. Суть в том, что ракета сильно выдается вперед, что видно на видео, нарушая нормальную работу воздухозаборников на некоторых режимах полета. Просто надо внимательно читать что написано.


можно подумать, на Су-34 такая проблема не возникла бы ..?

----------


## L39aero

Еще один из секты су-30,воздухозаборник посмотри на 30см и 34,и место расположения усиленной точки на 30мки и 34!!!птб летает без ограничений

----------


## ZHeN

> Еще один из секты су-30


да вас тут как-то слишком много из секты Су-34



> воздухозаборник посмотри на 30см и 34,и место расположения усиленной точки на 30мки и 34!!!


и ? что я должен увидеть ?



> птб летает без ограничений


так он короче брамоса

----------


## L39aero

Подсказка по вз,они другие

----------


## lindr

> птб летает без ограничений
> так он короче брамоса


Длина Брамос-А около 8.4 метров, ПТБ-3000 ЕМНИП 7.5, разница в 90см, 1/9 от длины...

При этом Диаметр ПТБ 0.88 против 0.7 у Брамос-А, площадь сечения пи-р квадрат 0.6 против 0.38, больше почти на 35% то есть возмущение воздушного потока от него вероятно больше -)

----------


## L39aero

Дополню коллегу,канал между двигателями в районе воздухозаборников шире и имеет более выраженную выступающую часть самолетного корпуса!что лучше сказывается на обтекании,ну а птб,по размеру очень близок к брамосу,но и тут его вряд ли пропишут!так что хватит мечтать!су-34 это именно носитель всего и вся в фа,а 30 это массовый самолет своего времени,просто нужный закрыть прореху с ресурсом фронтовых истребителей!кстати,вот вам подсказка,почему полки летавшие на 27 не пересаживают на 30ки,не задумывались почему,а 35 планер взял от 34ки,тоже почему?

----------


## Igor_k

Почитать не судьба?
А сядь в кресло дома и привяжись ремнем. И посиди пару часиков. Мне пилоты с Су-24М говорили- после полетов с дозаправкой вместо жопы- сковородка
================================
Бесспорно, но ведь у Су-34 в кабине можно встать и потянуться. Как у B-2.

----------


## lithium

> БРЭО Су-34 было практически создано заново на новой элементой базе.


Что мешало создать тем же путем БРЭО для модернизации Ту-22М3?



> Мисра сказал, что на заводе специально выпустили машину с доработаным силовым набором.


Он сказал Вам это в личной беседе? 



> Видео показывает что после восьми лет безузпешных попыток экспериментальный самолет (сам ГК сказал, что конструкция планера дорабатывалась) сбрасывает макет одного из вариантов исполнения ракеты, который возможно никогда не дойдет до серии)


Это лишь предположения. 



> Это видео ни о чем.


Докажите данное утверждение представлением содержательного видеоматериала. 



> Отличная от стандартой ПНА, являясь ее глубокой модернизацией.


Что из этого следует? 



> Все


Что?



> достаточно очевидно


Кому? 



> если внимательно читать открытые источники.


Какие?
Уважаемый Lindr, Вы настойчиво пишите, что яко бы  участвовали в каких-то разработках. В связи с этим интересно, как Вы разговаривали с Заказчиком. При согласовании документов, Вы тоже аргументировали свою позицию тем, что «все достаточно очевидно»?



> Проблему слишком большого веса изделия решили путем усиления конструкции носителя, отказавшись от применения Брамос-А на обычных МКИ.


Где это написано? 



> Но вторая проблема о которой так много было написано самими индусами, но Вы отмахнулись


На каком основании сделано это заявление? 



> Суть в том, что ракета сильно выдается вперед,


Что значит сильно? 
Визуально какого-либо чрезмерного выступания ракеты за габарит ВЗ не наблюдается.  

Кроме того, хорошо видно, что перед ВЗ выступает сбрасываемый обтекатель ракеты, геометрия которого определялась   исходя из требования обеспечения аэродинамической совместимости ракеты и носителя. 




> что видно на видео, нарушая нормальную работу воздухозаборников на некоторых режимах полета.


Почему Вы так решили? 



> Просто надо внимательно читать что написано.


Написано где? В технической дискуссии принято давать ссылки на источники информации. 



> IIT Mumbai assisted with studies in “computational fluid dynamics” to ascertain that the giant missile did not create disruptive airflow that would destabilise the fighter or starve its two engines of air.


Индийский технологический институт участвовал в исследованиях методом вычислительной гидродинамики для установления того, что большая ракета не создаст разрушительный поток воздуха, который может дестабилизировать  истребитель. 
То есть в Вашей цитате сказано, что совместимость ракеты и истребителя исследовали на ЭВМ и только. 




> Ну еще кое-что
> The Indian Air Force (IAF) challenged both Sukhoi and HAL to propose competing solutions for integrating missile with aircraft. The Indian solution won out handily, and a contract was signed with HAL in January.


ВВС Индии  провели конкурс между фирмой «Сухой» и HAL на интеграцию ракеты и самолета. Индийское решение победило «сподручно», и контракт был подписан с HAL в январе. 
Что в данном случае значит слово «сподручно» не ясно. Возможно, так проявляется специфика индийского английского языка. 



> Как видим предложение фирмы Сухой, разработчика носителя! по интеграции их не устроило, решили делать все сами, с чего бы вдруг?


Причин может быть масса. В том числе и конъюнктура.

----------


## lindr

> Что мешало создать тем же путем БРЭО для модернизации Ту-22М3?


Никто и не мешал, именно такую концепцию притворил в жизнь Гефест и Ко - замена вычислителя без изменений в ВЧ части. 

Специфика построения той не дошедшей до серии РЛС состояла в том, что заменялись не все блоки исходной ПНА, причем от половины новых блоков требовалась обратная совместимость. С потерей советской элементной базы это было нереально, единственным вариантом реинкарнации была полная замена вычислителя что и было сделано Гефест и Ко.

Однако были проекты полной замены РЛС один из которых также пошел в жизнь. Одним вариантов была установка на Ту-22М3 БРЭО от Су-34, и надо сказать этот проект был лучше нашего, что в итоге победил, но сыграли роль нетехнические аспекты.




> На каком основании сделано это заявление?





> Почему Вы так решили?





> Написано где?


Все довольно просто и очевидно, факты рисуют следующую картину:

*Понадобилось восемь лет работы и колоссальные усилия и огромные денежные вливания чтобы одни единственный Су-30МКИ специальной  конструкции при наличии полетных ограничений смог нести боеприпас габаритов и массы, какой любой серийный Су-34 поднимает без особого труда.*

Вообще забавно наблюдать как скукоживается программа Брамос-А Вначале речь шла всех Су-30МКИ, потом о сотне доработанных самолетов, затем о 40 машинах специальной серии, а сейчас я уже читаю в индийской прессе что те 40 машин будут нести Брамос-М(NG) и Брамос-А, и речь даже не идет о доработки старых машин под малогабаритные Брамос-М. 

И сколько МКИ в итоге получат Брамос-А в 2018, после 10 лет "тырканья"? Десяток? Или может даже полтора? -))) Если вообще получат...

А на любой серийный Су-34 такую ракету можно бы без особых проблем интегрировать за 2,5-3 года, то есть уже в 2011-12 Су-34 летали бы с Брамосами -))))

----------


## L39aero

Вот нам тоже кстати говорили,что БРЭО прорабатывали на большую машину!!но этим сектантам не объяснить,у них все в видео испытательное с броском мгма упирается

----------


## PPV

> Вот нам тоже кстати говорили,что БРЭО прорабатывали на большую машину!!...


Это не секрет. Действительно, РЛС, которая стоит на 10В, исходно разрабатывалась для машины бОльшей размерности. Которая в перспективе должна была сменить в строю Ту-22М3...

----------


## L39aero

Я просто еще в училище читал,а тут просто люди подтвердили!)машина хоть и не большая,но может когда надо многое!!смотреть на 34ку как на су-27 с бомбами весьма глупо

----------


## lindr

> Вот нам тоже кстати говорили,что БРЭО прорабатывали на большую машину!!


Проект Т-60 ЕМНИП, БРЭО Ш-140, вариант для Су-34 Ш-141...

----------


## lithium

> Никто и не мешал, именно такую концепцию притворил в жизнь Гефест и Ко - замена вычислителя без изменений в ВЧ части.


Вопрос касался ВСЕГО БРЭО.  




> Одним вариантов была установка на Ту-22М3 БРЭО от Су-34,


Об этом я и пишу. 
БРЭО Су-34 слегка громоздко для истребителя, но оно отлично пометалось бы в объемы стратега. Установка на Ту-22М3 новой электроники позволило бы создать сверхмашину, не имеющую равных в мире. БРЭО от Су-34 позволило бы избавиться от пассажиров в задней кабине и освободившийся объем можно было бы использовать для улучшения условий работы оставшихся двух членов экипажа и размещения дополнительного топливного бака. 



> сыграли роль нетехнические аспекты.


В этом все дело. И причины возникновения факторов нетехнического характера связаны с деструктивной деятельностью США на территории РФ. 




> восемь лет работы и колоссальные усилия и огромные денежные вливания  
>   забавно наблюдать как скукоживается программа Брамос-А 
> …….
> А на любой серийный Су-34….


Уважаемый Lindr, Вы как раввин из анекдота.
- Скажите, ребе: почему каждый еврейский мужчина должен носить кипу?
- Каждый еврейский мужчина должен носить кипу, потому что кипу носил великий вождь еврейского народа Моше.
- Ребе, но где же написано, что Моше носил кипу?
- Об этом написано в Торе.
- Ребе, но в Торе нигде не написано, что Моше носил кипу.
- Нет, в Торе написано.
- Ребе, покажите мне это место в Торе.
- Вот оно.
- Но здесь написано: "И вышел Моше к народу".
- Ну вот.
- Так где же здесь про кипу?
- Моше - к народу - и без кипы?

----------


## F74

> Вопрос касался ВСЕГО БРЭО.


НЯЗ, модернизировать, с нуля, полностью БРЭО на серьезных самолетах не удалось в РФ никому.
Вы должны себе отдавать отчет, что Ту-22М3 в основном- аналоговый борт. АБСУ (т.е. САУ+СДУ), система управления ракетами, система электросбрасывания АБ- все через СКТ или вообще разовыми командами. Все менять- это столько ребят типа ОКБ Туполева, Курска и т.д.

Одни попытались доработать 4503 под новое изделие- у него отвалилась более половины функционала.




> Об этом я и пишу. 
> БРЭО Су-34 слегка громоздко для истребителя, но оно отлично пометалось бы в объемы стратега. Установка на Ту-22М3 новой электроники позволило бы создать сверхмашину, не имеющую равных в мире. БРЭО от Су-34 позволило бы избавиться от пассажиров в задней кабине и освободившийся объем можно было бы использовать для улучшения условий работы оставшихся двух членов экипажа и размещения дополнительного топливного бака.


Ага, особенно с возможностями локатора Су-34. Как насчет обеспечить дальность пуска ракет по РЛ-контрастной цели на дальности 500 км, причем для некоторых модификаций необходимо, чтобы цель была бы прямо по курсу самолета. 

А вот насчет "пассажиров" сзади их функции тоже весьма важны. Левый штурман кроме РЭБ и стрельбы из пушки занимается управлением энергетикой самолета- были катастрофы из-за его ошибок. Разумеется, можно все свалить на правого летчика, тем более его считают самым ненужным членом экипажа, но не забывайте, что боевой путь Ту-22М3- это сотни километров и при этом нужно будет целиться, отстраивать помехи, управлять оружием, помогать летчику и еще много разного.





> В этом все дело. И причины возникновения факторов нетехнического характера связаны с деструктивной деятельностью США на территории РФ.


А еще то, что ВПК (да и другие предприятия СССР) иногда не понимали, что кроме НИР, ОКР и 4503 иногда требуются холодильники и колбаса.

----------


## lindr

> НЯЗ, модернизировать, с нуля, полностью БРЭО на серьезных самолетах не удалось в РФ никому.


Подтверждаю, убедился на собственной шкуре, причем ДВА РАЗА.




> РЛ-контрастной цели на дальности 500 км


Есть хорошее понятие - радиогоризонт, 500 дает 15000 м высоты ЕМНИП эта задача (500км) мне известна. В реальных условиях вряд-ли будет востребована. Сама контрольная эта задача - редкий геморрой -(




> чтобы цель была бы прямо по курсу самолета


Ракета сама ошибку уберет на этапе самонаведения, ЕМНИП считали на несколько километров можно ошибиться. Тем более по серьёзной цели по любому спецчасть.




> у него отвалилась более половины функционала.


Все верно, как раз из-за 


> что Ту-22М3 в основном- аналоговый борт





> И причины возникновения факторов нетехнического характера связаны с деструктивной деятельностью США на территории РФ.


Нет, это чисто наши российские разборки, внутри одного холдинга, никто не хочет терять деньги и должности.




> Уважаемый Lindr, Вы как раввин из анекдота.


Я правильно понял, что осмысленных контраргументов у вас больше нет? -))))




> БРЭО Су-34 слегка громоздко для истребителя


Оно предназначено для ФРОНТОВОГО БОМБАРДИРОВЩИКА. Су-34 не истребитель, а бомбардировщик, ФРОНТОВОЙ БОМБАРДИРОВЩИК -)))))

----------


## L39aero

Вот я это и пытался тут объяснить!пуск ур вв сд это как приятное дополнение к существующему комплексу,если нам прийдется их пускать вся истребительная авиация свою задачу не выполнила!а если истребитель летит бомбить,то опять же истребительная авиация свою ОСНОВНУЮ задачу не выполнила!су-34 в первую и главную очередь фронтовой ударный самолет способный применять весь комплекс асп над полем боя и в глубоком тылу противника и, о да,по некоторым параметрам он схож с ту-22м3 и во многом переплюнул ту-22(шило,прежде всего по массам боевой нагрузки а в определенных обстоятельствах дальность/нагрузка)!удары,рэб и разведка это его хлеб,вб на нем только если совсем худо все!
В этих условиях кто такой су-30см я не знаю!истребитель-Да(не самый-самый,но и не плохой)бомбер-так себе!

----------


## lindr

> рэб и разведка


Все будет, контейнеры для Су-34 разные уже делают, так что и Су-24МР и МП, МиГ-25Р он легко заменит.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Для lithium-a.
Перспективный китайский фронтовой бомбардировщик J-17 (скоро будет первый летный прототип): видимо китайцы то же ничего не понимают в фронтовой авиации.

----------


## lindr

> чтобы цель была бы прямо по курсу самолета


Ограничение искусственное и свойственно только режиму высокого разрешения. Вследствие неоспоримых физических законов при работе строго по носу падает разрешение, ими страдают все РЛС с подобной обработкой, то есть почти все РЛС.

При работе реальным лучом никаких ограничений нет.

----------


## Djoker

САИП с самолетом Су-34 аэродром бутурлиновка - Aviadrive

----------


## L39aero

Мда,молодцы ребята,че сказать))))))

----------


## lithium

> НЯЗ, модернизировать, с нуля, полностью БРЭО на серьезных самолетах не удалось в РФ никому.


Уважаемый F74, в этой фразе бездна смыслов. Что Вы имеете в виду?



> Ту-22М3 в основном - аналоговый борт.


И что из этого следует? Базовый  вариант МиГ-29   был оснащен системой управления с механической проводкой, но по мере модернизации на этой машине появилась цифровая трехканальная ЭДСУ. 
Авиация не религия. Особенности оборудования базовых модификаций машин не являются догмой, данной свыше. Если поставить цель, то для Ту-22М3 можно создать прекрасные современные агрегаты. «Тройки» дались нашей стране очень дорогой ценой. Это драгоценное наследие Советского Союза нужно беречь и развивать. 



> АБСУ (т.е. САУ+СДУ), система управления ракетами, система электросбрасывания АБ- все через СКТ или вообще разовыми командами. Все менять- это столько ребят типа ОКБ Туполева, Курска и т.д.


Коллега, к чему Вы клоните? Или это просто мысли вслух? 




> Одни попытались доработать 4503 под новое изделие- у него отвалилась более половины функционала.


Отвалилась и с грохотом упала на пол?



> Ага, особенно с возможностями локатора Су-34. Как насчет обеспечить дальность пуска ракет по РЛ-контрастной цели на дальности 500 км, причем для некоторых модификаций необходимо, чтобы цель была бы прямо по курсу самолета.


Уважаемый F74, почему Вы утверждаете, что РЛС с ФАР не может быть доработана для взаимодействия с ПКР большой дальности?




> А вот насчет "пассажиров" сзади их функции тоже весьма важны.


Данное утверждение верно для машин с БРЭО 70-х годов. Самолеты с более совершенной авионикой   летают на большую дальность с двумя членами экипажа. В-2А – яркий тому пример. 



> Левый штурман кроме РЭБ и стрельбы из пушки занимается управлением энергетикой самолета- были катастрофы из-за его ошибок.


Действительно, где ручной труд - там брак. 
Из этого следует, что во избежание катастроф управление энергетикой давно пора автоматизировать. 



> боевой путь Ту-22М3- это сотни километров


Я раньше думал, что около 5000 км. Ах, как я был наивен! Спасибо, что открыли глаза.  :Smile: 



> А еще то, что ВПК (да и другие предприятия СССР) иногда не понимали, что кроме НИР, ОКР и 4503 иногда требуются холодильники и колбаса.


СССР нет уже 25 лет. Речь о сегодняшнем положении дел.

----------


## lithium

> никто не хочет терять деньги и должности.


В этом все дело. Однако, при рациональной организации можно и обороноспособность обеспечить и  сделать так, что бы людям в авиапроме было хорошо. 



> контраргументов у вас больше нет?


Ребе,  у Вас таки были аргументы?



> для ФРОНТОВОГО БОМБАРДИРОВЩИКА. Су-34 не истребитель, а бомбардировщик, ФРОНТОВОЙ БОМБАРДИРОВЩИК -)))))


Шрифт должен быть крупнее, а скобок нужно больше.

----------


## lithium

> Перспективный китайский фронтовой бомбардировщик J-17 (скоро будет первый летный прототип): видимо китайцы то же ничего не понимают в фронтовой авиации.


Картинка яркая. О чем она свидетельствует по Вашему мнению?

----------


## lindr

> Ребе, у Вас таки были аргументы?


Да, и они очевидны, программа Брамос-А сильно буксует, явно показывая преимущества Су-34.




> Шрифт должен быть крупнее, а скобок нужно больше.


*Может тогда вы поймете очевидные вещи.*




> Картинка яркая. О чем она свидетельствует по Вашему мнению?


Обратите кроме кабины на расположение ВЗ. 

Вот эта машина без проблем поднимет тяжелую ПКР, не то, что убогая тандем-кикомора Су-30МКИ Брамос-А




> Однако, при рациональной организации


Ее нет НИГДЕ В МИРЕ, люди одинаковы по своей природе. Везде фирмы рвут заказы друг у друга, воруют идеи, топят проекты конкурентов. Везде внутри фирм есть соперничество кланов итд.

----------


## lithium

> Да,


И где об этом написано в (Торе) документах?



> и они очевидны


Кому?



> *Может тогда вы поймете очевидные вещи.*


Шрифт должен быть жирнее. 



> Вот эта машина


Какая?



> НИГДЕ В МИРЕ


Буквы должны быть больше. Чем больше буквы - тем убедительнее слова.

----------


## lindr

> И где об этом написано в (Торе) документах?


Зря я ответил на ваши выпады, более не буду. Хамство и глупость следует игнорировать.  :Tongue:

----------


## lithium

> Зря я ответил на ваши выпады,


Моше к народу и без кипы? (с) 



> Хамство и глупость следует игнорировать.


Вы будете игнорировать сами себя?

----------


## Fencer

> САИП с самолетом Су-34 аэродром бутурлиновка - Aviadrive


Этот экипаж надо бы поставить на проходной НАЗ им. В.П. Чкалова,чтобы он смотрел в глаза проходящим мимо работникам,выпускающие Су-34-е...

----------


## lithium

> Этот экипаж надо бы поставить на проходной НАЗ им. В.П. Чкалова


Уважаемый Fencer, скажите, кого нужно поставить на проходной Казанского Авиазавода им. С.П.Горбунова в связи с тем, что произошло в Воздвиженке?

----------


## Avia M

> Зря я ответил на ваши выпады, более не буду. Хамство и глупость следует игнорировать.


*lindr*, заранее извиняюсь, но очень удивлён, что Вы вообще "втянулись так глубоко" в данную дискуссию. Цели гражданина очевидны, желательны фото дипломов и иных достойных документов...

----------


## Fencer

> Уважаемый Fencer, скажите, кого нужно поставить на проходной Казанского Авиазавода им. С.П.Горбунова в связи с тем, что произошло в Воздвиженке?


Тех никогда не поставишь там...

----------


## Fencer

> САИП с самолетом Су-34 аэродром бутурлиновка - Aviadrive


Вот он через год после аварии на НАЗ им. В.П. Чкалова (источник ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация)...

----------


## Fencer

> САИП с самолетом Су-34 аэродром бутурлиновка - Aviadrive


Несколько фотографий с места аварии Авиатурслет на Юце-2015 ч.2 дорога Усмань-Вешенская - igor113

----------


## Igor_k

Ув. Lindr
Ваше упорство потрясает .Полагаю ,Вы слышали про Вуду ,он же Бриз ,он же Спитфайр и т.д. На форуме Русарми у него замечательная подпись -лошадь можно привести к воде ,но лошадь нельзя заставить пить .Это как раз данный случай .Оппонент не поймет ,потому что понимать не хочет .

----------


## KURYER

Истребители Су-34 поступят в Хабаровский край для авиачастей ВВО



> Представители авиачасти Восточного военного округа (ВВО) начали приемку нескольких многофункциональных истребителей - бомбардировщиков - Су-34 на Новосибирском авиационном заводе.
>        Пресс-служба ВВО сообщает, что новые самолеты Су-34 поступят в авиачасть ВВО в Хабаровском крае после приемки истребителей, оформления документов и выполнения проверочных полетов.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Чем вам экипаж не угодил???

----------


## Stevee

> Чем вам экипаж не угодил???


А что вы считаете нормальным проходить ближний на скорости 380  ? Ещё и совершая такие эволюции,   нужно было сразу на второй уходить, так и шли скорее всего много выше глиссады...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Мне не понятно зачем самолёт стал влево отворачивать?
Или снесло? Может быть если бы прямо выкатывался - не перевернулся бы?

----------


## Stevee

Тормозил так что лопнули шины,  продолжать прямолинейное движение было уже трудно

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А что вы считаете нормальным проходить ближний на скорости 380  ? Ещё и совершая такие эволюции,   нужно было сразу на второй уходить, так и шли скорее всего много выше глиссады...


В конце "рита" сообщила об остатке топлива 600. Не мало для второго круга?

----------


## PPV

> В конце "рита" сообщила об остатке топлива 600. Не мало для второго круга?


Это она "сообщила" уже после опрокидывания, это недостоверная информация...

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Акститесь уважаемый!!!!Прошли они на 350 ближний!!!Скорость подхода к ВПП 330 на 34-ке!!!Вы оценки то по курсу боевой подготовки знаете?если не сложно вкратце опыт ваш можно узнать в пилотировании ЛА?Ну и в итоге то вы знаете причину,почему они перевернулись,за исключением того,что они перелетели?То что была ошибка в ТП не спорю,но выступать тут по меньшей мере некрасиво.

----------


## FlankeRMan69

После переворота,она уже много чего могла говорить)))

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> лопнули шины


Ясно, спс.

----------


## lithium

> Чем вам экипаж не угодил???


Видимо коллега Fencer , был возмущен ошибкой в пилотировании. Однако, судя по видео, ошибся только один летчик.

----------


## lithium

> Тех никогда не поставишь там...


Солидарен с Вами.
Однако, есть мысль, что решеие об уничтожении десятков Ту-22М3 и аэродрома Воздвиженка принимали те же люди, которые решили пустить миллиарды на закупку устаревшего самолета с посредственными летными характеристиками.

----------


## Fencer

> Видимо коллега Fencer , был возмущен ошибкой в пилотировании. Однако, судя по видео, ошибся только один летчик.


А второй почему не помог при этой ошибке - этот второй сейчас учится в ВВА им. Н.Е. Жуковского...

----------


## Fencer

> миллиарды на закупку устаревшего самолета с посредственными летными характеристиками.


Устаревший или не устаревший,но поставленные перед ним боевые задачи он решает успешно в Сирии...

----------


## L39aero

Фэнс не парьтесь,этот индивид вообще не в теме,он на су-30см фапает,он по су-34 ни одного документа не прочитал,а пользуется только интернетом!

----------


## lithium

> А второй почему не помог при этой ошибке


Он подсказывал. С земли тоже подсказывали. 



> - этот второй сейчас учится в ВВА им. Н.Е. Жуковского...
> Он прекратил летать?





> Устаревший или не устаревший,но поставленные перед ним боевые задачи он решает успешно в Сирии...


Су-24М решает задачи менее успешно?
Сирия – плохой пример. Там успешны все кому не лень вплоть до древних В-52. 
Уважаемый Fencer, Су-34 преподносится как ударная машина, созданная на длительную перспективу. Но о каких длительных перспективах можно говорить, если все аэродинамические и конструктивные решения условно перспективного бомбардировщика Т-10В заимствованы от истребителя Т-10, созданного в 70-е. 
Беда в том, что из-за потрясений, связанных с развалом СССР ОКБ Сухого не смогло реализовать планы создания по-настоящему перспективного ударного самолета, которым должен был стать объект 54С, создаваемый с нуля, а не на базе истребителя. 
Сожаление вызывает то, что ВКС РФ так и не получили революционный ударный самолет средней дальности, а Ту-22М3 - единственный серьезный ударный самолет, имеющийся в значительных количествах, приносят в жертву Су-34, лишенному выдающихся летных качеств.
А так хотелось, что бы наша авиация получила что-то подбное тому, что изображено на этом эскизе.

----------


## lindr

> Сожаление вызывает то, что ВКС РФ так и не получили революционный ударный самолет средней дальности, а Ту-22М3 - единственный серьезный ударный самолет, имеющийся в значительных количествах


Потрудитесь изучить матчасть. До той поры пока Вы не научитесь  уверенно отличать фронтовой бомбардировщик от дальнего бомбардировщика дискуссия бессмысленна.




> Ту-22М3 - единственный серьезный ударный самолет, имеющийся в значительных количествах, приносят в жертву Су-34,


Только в вашем больном воображении, это самолеты разного класса, выполняющие разные задачи.

----------


## Nazar

Старая песня началась.... :Smile: 
И да, ставить в один ряд Су-34 и Ту-22М3...это феерично. С начала этого разговора меня это улыбало.

----------


## Fencer

> Истребители Су-34 поступят в Хабаровский край для авиачастей ВВО
> 
> 
> ИСТОЧНИК


Значит будут еще 4 Су-34 http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=426853...

----------


## Вовав

Никто не знает когда же следующие су-34 поступят в воиска? и сколько еще в этом году сдадут? будут ли перевыполнять план или сдадут как и в прошлом году 18 штук?
И что там про борт 08 его сдавали в этом году или пропустили. а то в этом году сдали су-34 с номерами 01-07/ 09-12/ 14.

----------


## Fencer

> Никто не знает когда же следующие су-34 поступят в воиска? и сколько еще в этом году сдадут? будут ли перевыполнять план или сдадут как и в прошлом году 18 штук?


http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=426853



> И что там про борт 08 его сдавали в этом году или пропустили.


При нумерации б/н 08 пропущен.



> а то в этом году сдали су-34 с номерами 01-07/ 09-12/ 14.


Все б/н красного цвета с белой окантовкой: 01,02,03,04,05,06,07,09,10,11,12,14.

----------


## stream

30.11.2016, четвёртый из завершающей ГОЗ партии

----------


## Вовав

> 30.11.2016, четвёртый из завершающей ГОЗ партии
> Вложение 75889


так что в этом году выйдет всего 16 штук. а в том году вышло 18. что снизится производство?  говорили вообше что их в этом году выйдет 22 штуки. 
а почему номер 08 не вышел в этом году. почему его пропустили.или еще будет.  
кстати всего сейчас выпущено 94 машины еще 4 этих итого 98. а говорили и показывали в  августе что уже сотый делают и сдадут в этом году.

----------


## KURYER

Минобороны РФ может заключить новый контракт на поставку партии самолётов Су-34 



> Российское военное ведомство, как ожидается, может заключить ещё один контракт на закупку для Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) многофункциональных фронтовых истребителей Су-34, сообщил источник в авиапроме.
>        "Контракт на поставку 92 самолётов Су-34 должен быть завершен в 2020 году. Однако вполне вероятен и дополнительный заказ на Су-34", - сказал собеседник агентства.
>        При этом он отметил, что "многофункциональные бомбардировщики Су-34 очень хорошо показали себя при боевых действиях в Сирии".
>        "В последние несколько лет Новосибирский авиационный завод (НАЗ) поставляет ВКС по 16-18 самолётов Су-34 в год. *В 2016 году ВКС также получат 16 Су-34*", - сказал собеседник агентства.
>        По его словам, "в ходе серийного производства постоянно совершенствуется не только сам самолёт, который получает повышенный боевой потенциал, но и производственная база Новосибирского авиазавода".

----------


## ZHeN

ну да, раз Алжиру втюхать не удаётся, купим сами ... надо же как-то НАПО поддержать

----------


## Panda-9

> ну да, раз Алжиру втюхать не удаётся, купим сами ... надо же как-то НАПО поддержать


Что-то сегодня тут "мыслителей" развелось. Которым лучше бы лишний раз промолчать. Умнее бы выглядели.

----------


## Avia M

> ну да, раз Алжиру втюхать не удаётся, купим сами ... надо же как-то НАПО поддержать


Вам пора создать "кружок оппозиционеров"... Кандидаты вырисовываются. :Smile:

----------


## L39aero

ну со счетом явный швах,как всегда никто не считает сверхплановые в конце предыдущего года!а так,слушаем Главкома,считаем,он и сказал мы хотим 150,а позднее и до двухсот!

----------


## Fencer

В Хабаровском крае прошли учения экипажей новейших истребителей Су-34 https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20161215/1483640568.html

----------


## KURYER

ВКС России до конца этого года получат от авиапромышленности еще четыре фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34



> Последняя в этом году партия фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 из четырех машин будет поставлена ВКС России до конца текущего года, сообщил источник в силовых структурах региона.
>        "На прошлой неделе на Новосибирский авиационный завод, входящий в авиационную холдинговую компанию "Сухой", прибыла группа специалистов ВКС России, которые сейчас занимаются приемкой самолетов. Отправка четырех Су-34 заказчику - Минобороны РФ состоится в течение ближайших двух недель".
>        По его словам, таким образом, будет полностью выполнен гособоронзаказ 2016 года на поставку ВКС России фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34.
>        Собеседник агентства напомнил, что данная поставка осуществляется в рамках второго контракта на закупку Минобороны РФ 92 самолетов этого типа. Первый контракт на поставку 32 машин полностью выполнен. Всего Минобороны РФ планирует закупить порядка 200 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, которые хорошо себя зарекомендовали в ходе проводимой в Сирии антитеррористической операции.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Очередные четыре фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34 переданы Минобороны РФ



> ВКС России получили на вооружение очередные четыре фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34, сообщил источник в силовых структурах региона.
>        "Сегодня примерно в семь часов утра по Московскому времени самолеты взлетели с аэродрома Новосибирского авиационного завода, входящего в авиационную холдинговую компанию "Сухой", и взяли курс на один из военных аэродромов, находящийся в районе Читы. После дозаправки и отдыха экипажа Су-34 выполнят перелет на аэродром постоянного базирования. По плану это произойдет завтра в первой половине дня".
>        Он отметил, что это последняя в этом году поставка самолетов Су-34 Минобороны РФ в рамках гособоронзаказа 2016.
>        Собеседник агентства напомнил, что данная поставка осуществляется в рамках второго контракта на закупку Минобороны РФ 92 самолетов этого типа. Первый контракт на поставку 32 машин полностью выполнен. Всего Минобороны РФ планирует закупить порядка 200 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, которые хорошо себя зарекомендовали в ходе проводимой в Сирии антитеррористической операции.

----------


## stream

23.12.2016 
Компания «Сухой» полностью выполнила гособоронзаказ 2016 года по фронтовым бомбардировщикам Су-34

Москва, 23 декабря. Сегодня с аэродрома новосибирского филиала компании «Сухой» — НАЗ им. В.П. Чкалова, взлетела и направилась к месту своей дислокации в одну из авиационных частей ВКС России очередная партия новых фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34. Таким образом, «Сухой» полностью выполнил гособоронзаказ 2016 г. по этому типу самолетов.

Без иронии,  вторая  эскадрилья с "20...23"красные

----------


## Вовав

А еще будут в этом году машины. Говорили что 100 готов и будет передан в этом году а так получается вместе с этой четверкой только 91 серийный и 7 прототипов. Итого 98
А фото есть этой последней 4-ки. 
И какие у них номера. И почему пропустили номер 08. У них что в полку этот номер несчастливым считается. И самолеты с этими номерами бились ранше и поэтому они попросили у завода не присваивать номер 08. ?

----------


## lindr

> а так получается вместе с этой четверкой только 91 серийный и 7 прототипов. Итого 98


Cтранная арифметика у Вас, первая серийная машина 10В-11, она же 02-01.

Прототипами условно можно считать борт 42 и и борта с 00-01 по 00-03, штатного БРЭО на них почти не было.

А борта с 10В-5 по 10В-8 и 10В-0 (01-01 по 01-05) - установочная серия без передачи в части МО.

10В-9 и 10В-10 (01-06, 01-07) - машины установочной серии доработанные до серийного образца и переданные в части МО.

----------


## PPV

Ворос о том, что считать прототипами - из области вкусового.
Если подходить чисто формально, то следует уточнить, что в ОКБ был построен только первый опытный образец самолета, 10В-1 (борт 42), а все остальные, начиная с 10В-2 (борт 43), строились уже на базе серийного завода в Новосибирске. В период с 1993-го до 2003-го здесь было выпущено 8 штук самолетов, которые были использованы для проведения испытаний. Из них 6 летных (10В-2,-4,-5,-6,-7,-8) и 2 для прочностный испытаний (10В-3,-0)
Если говорить о серийности, то можно заметить, что по сложившейся традиции началу серийного выпуска в Новосибирске всегда предшествует выпуск т.н.предсерийных машин. 10В не избежал этой участи, было решено, что первые 3 машины будут предсерийными, ими стали 10В-2,-3,-4. По составу борта все они были разными. 10В-3, к примеру, был вообще "голым планером", т.к.предназначался для стат.испытаний. На 10В-2 стоял минимум БРЭО, только в части ПНК, поскольку он был предназначен для испытаний по а/д и ЛТХ. А вот на 10В-4 уже стояла РЛС, и по составу борта он был практически равнозначен 10В-5, тем более, что на испытания он вышел на год позже него. Остальные, начиная с 10В-5, чисто формально, были уже серийными, их таких было аж 5 штук, и среди них опять таки 1 был "голым планером", это был 10В-0, предназначенный для повторной статики, а остальные 4 шт.были летные, но с разной степенью "наполненности" борта. К примеру не на всех из них стояла оптика.
Слов про установочную партию применительно к 10В лично я не слышал...

----------


## lindr

> Ворос о том, что считать прототипами - из области вкусового.


Так же, и что считать установочной серией. Я предпочитаю смотреть на соответствие облика машин образцу 02-01, который можно считать эталоном для серии.

Тогда по идее 10В-1 - прототип, 00- опытная серия, 01- установочная серия. И как я понимаю изначально планировалось десять машин в 01 и десять в 02, то ввиду того, что В-11 приняли образцом, перетащили 3 машины в серию 02 и получилось 07+13.

----------


## Fencer

> попросили у завода не присваивать номер 08. ?


Завод не присваивает бортовые номера,а наносит их при покраске - присваивают в строевой части...

----------


## Fencer

> А еще будут в этом году машины.


Не будет,так как



> 23.12.2016 
> Компания «Сухой» полностью выполнила гособоронзаказ 2016 года по фронтовым бомбардировщикам Су-34

----------


## Fencer

> А фото есть этой *последней* 4-ки.


*Крайней*... Нет пока фотографий - ждем...

----------


## Fencer

> И какие у них номера.


Читайте внимательней эту ветку...



> Без иронии,  вторая  эскадрилья с "20...23"красные

----------


## Fencer

> Очередные четыре фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34 переданы Минобороны РФ


Один Су-34 до Хурбы не долетел,в Чите сел.При взлёте неубрались стойки.Сейчас вместе с заводскими ищут причину отказа.

----------


## Avia M

> Один Су-34 до Хурбы не долетел,в Чите сел.При взлёте неубрались стойки.Сейчас вместе с заводскими ищут причину отказа.


...с неубранными до Читы?...

----------


## L39aero

Нет,скорее на промежуточной после взлета не ушли,с возвратом на аэродром вылета!это ж в нарушение Рлэ будет если запилить такое расстояние

----------


## Fencer

> Нет,скорее на промежуточной после взлета не ушли,с возвратом на аэродром вылета!это ж в нарушение Рлэ будет если запилить такое расстояние


Так оно и есть.

----------


## Fencer

> Один Су-34 до Хурбы не долетел,в Чите сел.При взлёте неубрались стойки.Сейчас вместе с заводскими ищут причину отказа.


Вроде как два Су-34 прилетели в Хурбу в субботу,а два Су-34 остались в Чите из-за непогоды и их прилёт в Хурбу был запланирован на понедельник.

----------


## stream

На 28.12.2016 все четыре дома))Промежуточная в Домне была.

----------


## Fencer

> На 28.12.2016 все четыре дома))Промежуточная в Домне была.


Значит все 16 на месте своего постоянного базирования...

----------


## stream

с просторов всемирной паутины

----------


## Junior

> А еще будут в этом году машины. Говорили что 100 готов и будет передан в этом году а так получается вместе с этой четверкой только 91 серийный и 7 прототипов. Итого 98
> А фото есть этой последней 4-ки. 
> И какие у них номера. И почему пропустили номер 08. У них что в полку этот номер несчастливым считается. И самолеты с этими номерами бились ранше и поэтому они попросили у завода не присваивать номер 08. ?


1 прототип, 2 опытных и 4 предсерийных — 7 единиц (лётные);
47 ОСАП Балтимор — 24 единицы;
559 ОБАП Морозовск — 36 единиц;
277 БАП Хурба — 16 единиц;
4 ЦБП Липецк — 7 единиц;
929 ГЛИЦ Ахтубинск — 4 единицы.

Итого 94. Ещё 4 где-то пропали.

----------


## Fencer

> с просторов всемирной паутины


Один из крайней партии поставки в 277-й Млавский бап (а/д Хурба) в уже прошлом году...

----------


## stream

> Один из крайней партии поставки в 277-й Млавский бап (а/д Хурба) в уже прошлом году...


почему один? два)))

----------


## Junior

> 1 прототип, 2 опытных и 4 предсерийных — 7 единиц (лётные);
> 47 ОСАП Балтимор — 24 единицы;
> 559 ОБАП Морозовск — 36 единиц;
> 277 БАП Хурба — 16 единиц;
> 4 ЦБП Липецк — 7 единиц;
> 929 ГЛИЦ Ахтубинск — 4 единицы.
> 
> Итого 94. Ещё 4 где-то пропали.


Сам нашел.




> Как отметили представители «Сухого», план производства Су-34 перевыполняется второй год подряд. 14 предшествующих машин передавались семью партиями с 21 мая по 30 ноября 2015 года. Десять из них вошли в состав 559-го отдельного бомбардировочного авиационного полка на аэродроме Морозовск (Ростовская область), завершив укомплектование этого полка до полной штатной численности в 36 самолетов Су-34. Еще четыре самолета Су-34, как сообщает ЦАСТ, прибыли в Липецк в состав Центра боевого применения ВКС.
> ВКС России получили 18 новейших бомбардировщиков Су-34 (23 декабря 2015)


4 ЦБП Липецк — 11 единиц;

Итого 98 машин, из них 91 серийных образцов переданных в ВКС РФ.

----------


## stream

> Итого 98 машин, из них 91 серийных образцов переданных в ВКС РФ.


плюс две статики, в итоге сотня???

----------


## lindr

> Итого 98 машин, из них 91 серийных образцов переданных в ВКС РФ


Я устал объяснять, считайте сами...

	27ИБ	№51			13.04.90	Россия	42	10В-1

4160664300501	34	№153	00	01	18.12.93	Россия	43	10В-2
416066??00602	34	№153	00	02		Россия	нет	10В-3 стат. испытания
4160662700503	34	№153	00	03	26.12.96	Россия	44	10В-4 343 844

4160664401801	34	№153	01	01	28.12.94	Россия	45	10В-5 36845 первый самолет с радиолокатором
4160664901602	34	№153	01	02	27.12.97	Россия	46	10В-6 36846
416066??01003	34	№153	01	03		Россия	41	10В-0 стат. испытания
4160664001104	34	№153	01	04	22.12.00	Россия	47	10В-7 Война 2008
4160664301205	34	№153	01	05	20.12.03	Россия	48	10В-8 44262
4160664601306	34	№153	01	06	12.10.06	Россия	49	10В-9 бн 01 Война 2008, доработан до серийного образца 
4160663701407	34	№153	01	07	03.08.07	Россия	02	10В-10 4-й ЦБП RF-92251, доработан до серийного образца 

4160664802501	34	№153	02	01	4кв.2008	Россия	03	10В-11 4-й ЦБП RF-93619 первый серийный
416066?902602	34	№153	02	02	2009	Россия	04	10В-12 4-й ЦБП	10В93 RF-92252
416066?902703	34	№153	02	03	2009	Россия	05	10В-13 4-й ЦБП RF-92253
416066?002804	34	№153	02	04	2010	Россия	06	10В-14 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95070
4160664002905	34	№153	02	05	12.10	Россия	07	10В-15 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95804
4160664002006	34	№153	02	06	12.11.10	Россия	08	10В-16 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП
4160664002107	34	№153	02	07	12.10	Россия	09	10В-17 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП
416066?102208	34	№153	02	08	2011	Россия	01	10В-18 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП
416066?102309	34	№153	02	09	2011	Россия	02	10В-19 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95802
416066?102410	34	№153	02	10	2011	Россия	03	10В-20 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95803 К-131 с этой машины
416066?102511	34	№153	02	11	2011	Россия	04	10В-21 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95801
4160664102612	34	№153	02	12	2011	Россия	05	10В-22 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95806 темн камуфл с этой машины
4160664102713	34	№153	02	13	2011	Россия	10	10В-23 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95812

4160664103?01	34	№153	03	01	2011	Россия	11	10В-24 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП
416066?203?02	34	№153	03	02	2012	Россия	12	10В-25 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП  
416066?203?03	34	№153	03	03	2012	Россия	20	10В-26 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП  
416066?203?04	34	№153	03	04	2012	Россия	21	10В-27 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП  
416066?203?05	34	№153	03	05	2012	Россия	22	10В-28 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП  
416066?203?06	34	№153	03	06	2012	Россия	23	10В-29 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95810
416066?203?07	34	№153	03	07	2012	Россия	24	10В-30 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95808
416066?203?08	34	№153	03	08	2012	Россия	25	10В-31 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95811
416066?203?09	34	№153	03	09	2012	Россия	26	10В-32 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95807
416066?203?10	34	№153	03	10	2012	Россия	27	10В-33 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95809

416066?304?01	34	№153	04	01	2013	Россия	28	10В-34 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95067 авария 04.06.15
416066?304?02	34	№153	04	02	2013	Россия	34	10В-35 929-й ГЛИЦ
416066?304?03	34	№153	04	03	2013	Россия	29	10В-36 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95065
416066?304?04	34	№153	04	04	2013	Россия	30	10В-37 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП RF-95066
416066?304?05	34	№153	04	05	2013	Россия	31	10В-38 7000 АБ, 47-й ОСАП
416066?304?06	34	№153	04	06	11.13	Россия	01	10В-39 6972 АБ, 559-й ОБАП
416066?304?07	34	№153	04	07	11.13	Россия	02	10В-40 6972 АБ, 559-й ОБАП RF-93832
416066?304?08	34	№153	04	08	11.13	Россия	03	10В-41 6972 АБ, 559-й ОБАП RF-93830
416066?304?09	34	№153	04	09	12.13	Россия	04	10В-42 6972 АБ, 559-й ОБАП
416066?304?10	34	№153	04	10	12.13	Россия	05	10В-43 559-й ОБАП

416066?305?01	34	№153	05	01	12.13	Россия	06	10В-44 559-й ОБАП RF-93835
416066?305?02	34	№153	05	02	12.13	Россия	07	10В-45 559-й ОБАП RF-93837
416066?305?03	34	№153	05	03	12.13	Россия	08	10В-46 559-й ОБАП RF-93833
416066?305?04	34	№153	05	04	12.13	Россия	09	10В-47 559-й ОБАП RF-93838
416066?405?05	34	№153	05	05	06.14	Россия	10	10В-48 559-й ОБАП RF-93826
416066?405?06	34	№153	05	06	06.14	Россия	11	10В-49 559-й ОБАП
416066?405?07	34	№153	05	07	06.14	Россия	12	10В-50 559-й ОБАП RF-93828
416066?405?08	34	№153	05	08	07.14	Россия	14	10В-51 559-й ОБАП RF-93855
416066?405?09	34	№153	05	09	07.14	Россия	15	10В-52 559-й ОБАП RF-93829
416066?405?10	34	№153	05	10	07.14	Россия	16	10В-53 559-й ОБАП
416066?405?11	34	№153	05	11	10.14	Россия	17	10В-54 559-й ОБАП RF-93814
416066?405?12	34	№153	05	12	10.14	Россия	18	10В-55 559-й ОБАП RF-93813
416066?405?13	34	№153	05	13	10.14	Россия	19	10В-56 559-й ОБАП
416066?405?14	34	№153	05	14	10.14	Россия	20	10В-57 559-й ОБАП
416066?405?15	34	№153	05	15	10.14	Россия	21	10В-58 559-й ОБАП
416066?405?16	34	№153	05	16	10.14	Россия	22	10В-59 559-й ОБАП RF-93818
416066?405?17	34	№153	05	17	12.14	Россия	24	10В-60 559-й ОБАП
416066?405?18	34	№153	05	18	12.14	Россия	25	10В-61 559-й ОБАП RF-93816
416066?405?19	34	№153	05	19	12.14	Россия	27	10В-62 559-й ОБАП
4160664405?20	34	№153	05	20	12.14	Россия	35	10В-63 929-й ГЛИЦ

4160664406?01	34	№153	05	01	12.14	Россия	28	10В-64 559-й ОБАП RF-93822
4160664406?02	34	№153	06	02	12.14	Россия	31	10В-65 559-й ОБАП RF-93823
416066?506?03	34	№153	06	03	05.15	Россия	34	10В-66 559-й ОБАП
416066?506?04	34	№153	06	04	05.15	Россия	35	10В-67 559-й ОБАП
416066?506?05	34	№153	06	05	05.15	Россия	36	10В-68 559-й ОБАП
416066?506?06	34	№153	06	06	05.15	Россия	37	10В-69 559-й ОБАП
416066?506?07	34	№153	06	07	07.15	Россия	38	10В-70 559-й ОБАП
416066?506?08	34	№153	06	08	07.15	Россия	39	10В-71 559-й ОБАП
416066?506?09	34	№153	06	09	2015	Россия	40	10В-72 559-й ОБАП RF-95856
416066?506?10	34	№153	06	10	2015	Россия	41	10В-73 559-й ОБАП RF-95855
416066?506?11	34	№153	06	11	2015	Россия	42	10В-74 559-й ОБАП
416066?506?12	34	№153	06	12	2015	Россия	10	10В-77 4-й ЦБП RF-95841 Пешков
4160664506513	34	№153	06	13	2015	Россия	11	10В-76 4-й ЦБП RF-95844 бн 32
4160664506?14	34	№153	06	14	2015	Россия	43	10В-75 559-й ОБАП RF-95858
4160664506?15	34	№153	06	15	2015	Россия	12	10В-78 4-й ЦБП RF-95843
4160664506?16	34	№153	06	16	2015	Россия	14	10В-79 4-й ЦБП RF-95842

416066?607?01	34	№153	07	01	2016	Россия	15	10В-80 4-й ЦБП RF-95848
416066?607?02	34	№153	07	02	2016	Россия	16	10В-81 4-й ЦБП RF-95846
416066?607?03	34	№153	07	03	2016	Россия	01	10В-82 277-й БАП
416066?607?04	34	№153	07	04	2016	Россия	02	10В-83 277-й БАП
416066?607?05	34	№153	07	05	2016	Россия	03	10В-84 277-й БАП
416066?607?06	34	№153	07	06	2016	Россия	04	10В-85 277-й БАП
416066?607?07	34	№153	07	07	2016	Россия	05	10В-86 277-й БАП
416066?607?08	34	№153	07	08	2016	Россия	06	10В-87 277-й БАП
416066?607?09	34	№153	07	09	2016	Россия	07	10В-88 277-й БАП
416066?607?10	34	№153	07	10	2016	Россия	09	10В-89 277-й БАП
416066?607?11	34	№153	07	11	2016	Россия	10	10В-90 277-й БАП
416066?607?12	34	№153	07	12	09.16	Россия	11	10В-91 277-й БАП
416066?607?13	34	№153	07	13	09.16	Россия	12	10В-92 277-й БАП
416066?607?14	34	№153	07	14	09.16	Россия	14	10В-93 277-й БАП

416066?60????	34	№153	0?	??	12.16	Россия	20	10В-94 277-й БАП
416066?60????	34	№153	0?	??	12.16	Россия	21	10В-95 277-й БАП
416066?60????	34	№153	0?	??	12.16	Россия	22	10В-96 277-й БАП
416066?60????	34	№153	0?	??	12.16	Россия	23	10В-97 277-й БАП

----------


## sovietjet

> 4160664506513	34	№153	06	13	2015	Россия	11	10В-76 559-й ОБАП RF-95844 бн 32
> 4160664506?14	34	№153	06	14	2015	Россия	10	10В-77 559-й ОБАП RF-95841 Пешков
> 4160664506?15	34	№153	06	15	2015	Россия	12	10В-78 559-й ОБАП RF-95843
> 4160664506?16	34	№153	06	16	2015	Россия	14	10В-79 559-й ОБАП RF-95842
> 416066?606?17	34	№153	06	17	2016	Россия	15	10В-80 559-й ОБАП RF-95848
> 416066?606?18	34	№153	06	18	2016	Россия	16	10В-81 559-й ОБАП RF-95846


Думаю эти в Липецке, не 559 ОБАП?

----------


## lindr

> Думаю эти в Липецке, не 559 ОБАП?


Да. Исправлю




> ДЛЯ СПРАВКИ 07-14	10В93


То есть серию 06 укоротили? 06-13 я самолично проверял.

Хм. тогда и 07 будет нестандартной длины...

----------


## stream

Су-34, матчасть, история серий
Олег Пешков 06-12 10кр

----------


## melvyn

> Думаю эти в Липецке, не 559 ОБАП?


А кто-то может подсказать, какие машины в Ахтубинске?  "03" (RF-93619), 34" (RF-93801), а еще какие? По реестру якобы 4 борта там. Подскажите пожалуйста..

----------


## lindr

Смотрите внимательно в списке и найдете 2 (34 и 35) машины построенные для 929 ГЛИЦ, остальные "б\у"

----------


## sovietjet

> А кто-то может подсказать, какие машины в Ахтубинске?  "03" (RF-93619), 34" (RF-93801), а еще какие? По реестру якобы 4 борта там. Подскажите пожалуйста..


03 не в Липецке?

4160664802501 34 №153 02 01 4кв.2008 Россия 03 10В-11 *4-й ЦБП* RF-93619 первый серийный

Думаю в Ахтубинске летать:

4160664001104 34 №153 01 04 22.12.00 Россия 47 10В-7 Война 2008
4160664301205 34 №153 01 05 20.12.03 Россия 48 10В-8 44262
416066?304?02 34 №153 04 02 2013 Россия 34 10В-35 929-й ГЛИЦ
4160664405?20 34 №153 05 20 12.14 Россия 35 10В-63 929-й ГЛИЦ




> Смотрите внимательно в списке и найдете 2 (34 и 35) машины построенные для 929 ГЛИЦ, остальные "б\у"


А этот где? Липецк?

4160664601306 34 №153 01 06 12.10.06 Россия 49 10В-9 бн 01 Война 2008, доработан до серийного образца

----------


## Junior

> Я устал объяснять, считайте сами...


Если парсером посчитать то получим:

4-й ЦБП - 10;
47-й ОСАП - 24;
559-й ОБАП - 34;
277-й БАП - 16;
929-й ГЛИЦ - 2;
стат. испытания - 2;
остальные - 8.

Итого: 96.

----------


## sovietjet

> Если парсером посчитать то получим:
> 
> 4-й ЦБП - 10;
> 47-й ОСАП - 24;
> 559-й ОБАП - 34;
> 277-й БАП - 16;
> 929-й ГЛИЦ - 2;
> стат. испытания - 2;
> остальные - 8.
> ...


В 559-й ОБАП должно быть 36. В списке отсутствуют 06-10 и 06-11...

----------


## lindr

> В списке отсутствуют 06-10 и 06-11...


Ошибка при копировании, торопился вчера, было много дел.




> 4-й ЦБП - 10;
> 47-й ОСАП - 24;
> 559-й ОБАП - 34;
> 277-й БАП - 16;
> 929-й ГЛИЦ - 2;
> стат. испытания - 2;
> остальные - 8.


Если честно подобный подсчет по полкам в общем лишен смысла, т.к. машины переходят и будут переходить туда-сюда и летают в Сирию и эта информация нежелательна для публичного обсуждения.

Вот куда изначально с завода поставлялись можно считать без особых последствий.




> Думаю в Ахтубинске летать:
> 
> 4160664001104 34 №153 01 04 22.12.00 Россия 47 10В-7 Война 2008
> 4160664301205 34 №153 01 05 20.12.03 Россия 48 10В-8 44262


Летали, сейчас не знаю.

Много кто летал там, например эти самолеты...

----------


## Fencer

> почему один? два)))


Согласен с вами...

----------


## Fencer

> САИП с самолетом Су-34 аэродром бутурлиновка - Aviadrive


Здесь https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupPh...s&tkn=2420#lst пишут,что он восстановлен и ныне принимает участие в боевых действиях в Сирии.

----------


## ОБУ

https://m.vk.com/video33197023_45623...16604023_10966
3 аэ?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## stream

ЛТУ, Бутурлиновка
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdYBcksDT6g

----------


## Djoker

Контейнер РЭБ Л700 "Тарантул"





https://topwar.ru/108494-zimniy-den-...e-s-su-34.html

----------


## stream

пришли сегодня в Толмачёво, с ночёвкой

----------


## KURYER

*Stream* дополню:

----------


## Гравилётчик

> пришли сегодня в Толмачёво, с ночёвкой


Ещё и с ПТБ! В какую-такую даль собрались?

----------


## F70173

Из Хурбы в Домну через Толмачево??

----------


## Fencer

> пришли сегодня в Толмачёво, с ночёвкой


Су-34 меняют дислокацию! - Мгновения жизни

----------


## Djoker

> *Летчики одного из авиаполков ЗВО завершили переобучение на многофункциональные истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34*
> 
> 
> 
> Летчики одного из авиаполков Западного военного округа (ЗВО) завершили переподготовку на истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34, звено которых пополнит авиационное соединение ЗВО до конца текущего года.
> 
> Переобучение проходило в Липецком центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава. В ходе подготовки летчики изучили тактико-технические характеристики самолета, его технологическую базу и особенности пилотирования.
> 
> После теоретических занятий экипажи прошли специализированный курс на наземных тренажерах, затем выполнили полеты на Су-34 по кругу, по маршруту и в зону.


Летчики одного из авиаполков ЗВО завершили переобучение на многофункциональные истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"Экипажи Су-34 нанесли ракетно-бомбовый удар по наземным объектам, имитирующим вертолеты и самолеты условного противника на полигоне Погоново в Воронежской области в ходе летно-тактического учения с авиабазой Западного военного округа."

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Летчики одного из авиаполков ЗВО завершили переобучение на многофункциональные истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


Что, опять Воронеж?!

----------


## алтын

> Что, опять Воронеж?!


в Шаталово новый полк разворачивают

----------


## Fencer

> в Шаталово новый полк разворачивают


Значит им и будут поставлены заявленные 16 Су-34 выпуска НАЗ им. В.П. Чкалова в этом году.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Значит им и будут поставлены заявленные 16 Су-34 выпуска НАЗ им. В.П. Чкалова в этом году.


ЦВО опять ничего не получит :D

----------


## ОБУ

А про Шаталово можно поподробнее, в прессе информации не проскакивало

----------


## Djoker

Известно, что разведчики туда вернулись, но про бомбардировщики вроде как не слышно...

----------


## Djoker

Пермь


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## KURYER

> Все довольно просто и очевидно, факты рисуют следующую картину:
> 
> *Понадобилось восемь лет работы и колоссальные усилия и огромные денежные вливания чтобы одни единственный Су-30МКИ специальной  конструкции при наличии полетных ограничений смог нести боеприпас габаритов и массы, какой любой серийный Су-34 поднимает без особого труда.*
> Вообще забавно наблюдать как скукоживается программа Брамос-А Вначале речь шла всех Су-30МКИ, потом о сотне доработанных самолетов, затем о 40 машинах специальной серии, а сейчас я уже читаю в индийской прессе что те 40 машин будут нести Брамос-М(NG) и Брамос-А, и речь даже не идет о доработки старых машин под малогабаритные Брамос-М.


Всё верно, но сегодня наши чиновники выстроили интересную цепочку между модернизацией Су-30МКИ и пусками "БраМос-А". 



> Работа по модернизации истребителей Су-30МКИ для Индии *начнется после пусков авиационной ракеты "БраМос"*, сообщил журналистам в среду заместитель директора Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству России (ФСВТС) Владимир Дрожжов.
>        "Могу отметить, что уже были проведены успешные испытания макета авиационной ракеты производства "БраМос". В этом году намечены уже пуски. *И по итогам этой работы будет начата работа, связанная с модернизацией Су-30МКИ"*, - заявил В.Дрожжов.
>        "У нас идет очень хорошая работа, готовятся необходимые контрактные документы, связанные с модернизацией Су-30МКИ (для Индии - ИФ), - подчеркнул замдиректора ФСВТС.


А также:



> "Модернизация Су-30МКИ для использования в составе вооружения ракеты "БраМос" откроет для ВВС Индии новые возможности. Истребитель с 2,5-тонной сверхзвуковой ракетой на внешней подвеске впервые представлен в статической экспозиции авиасалона", - сказано в пресс-релизе, распространённом на авиасалоне в среду.


Смысл разводить работу по модернизации Су-30МКИ, включая замену двигателя от Су-35С для 30МКИ, если:



> И сколько МКИ в итоге получат Брамос-А в 2018, после 10 лет "тырканья"? Десяток? Или может даже полтора? -))) Если вообще получат...


P.S. Извините, что не в тему Су-30 написал. Раз уж здесь начали разговор.

----------


## stream

Пермь, Владимир С.
https://pp.vk.me/c636826/v636826173/...6sxScqDEts.jpg



http://russianplanes.net/id204684

----------


## Djoker

Приволжский, февраль 2017 


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## KURYER

Новости из Индии:



> Гореславский также заявил, что *иностранные заказчики после начала операции в Сирии стали подавать больше заявок на российские самолеты Су-34*, экспортный вариант ракетных комплексов "Калибр", роботов "Уран".


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Fencer

В Хабаровском крае экипажи истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 авиационного соединения ВВО выполнили учебно-тренировочные полеты : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## stream

Пермь. февраль 2017. Фото Сергея Болденкова
https://vk.com/album-122139487_241110693

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## ОБУ

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Pilot

Новосибирск. 10 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС - Воздушно-космические силы России в 2017 году получат 16 новых фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 при общем объеме заказа 92 таких самолета, сообщил в пятницу журналистам заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов при посещении Новосибирского авиационного завода имени Чкалова.

"Новосибирский авиазавод имеет длительный контракт с Минобороны на 92 самолета Су-34 и выполняет его с опережением срока практически на год. В этом году мы ожидаем сверхплановые поставки четырех самолетов, а общий объем заказа текущего года 16 Су-34", - сказал Ю.Борисов.

"В цехе окончательной сборки находятся девять самолетов, это говорит о том, что обязательства завода на этот год будут, безусловно, выполнены. График поставки самолетов заводом с Минобороны согласован, мы никаких неожиданностей не ждем", - подчеркнул замглавы военного ведомства.

 Новосибирск. 10 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС - Новосибирский авиационный завод имени Чкалова начнет модернизацию фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34 с 2018 года, сообщил заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

"Программа модернизации Су-34 планируется с 2018 года. Мы обсудили с руководством завода и Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации планы работы по самолету в рамках будущей государственной программы вооружения на 2018-2025 годы", - сказал Ю.Борисов в пятницу журналистам при посещении предприятия, осуществляющего серийное производство Су-34 для российских Воздушно-космических сил.

Он отметил большой экспортный потенциал Су-34. "Я думаю, что еще не раскрыты все возможности этого самолета. Это в первую очередь связано с тем, что мы сейчас завершаем ряд опытно-конструкторских работ по адаптации к нему новых авиационных средств поражения", - пояснил замглавы военного ведомства.

"Считаю, что у Су-34 есть огромный экспортный потенциал. Многие страны уже начинают проявлять неподдельный интерес к этому самолету и, я думаю, что экспортное будущее у него очень хорошее", - добавил он.

----------


## stream

проход ближнего под шторкой, 2017.03.09
сотая по планеру,  98 лётная)))

Названы страны, которые первыми получат новые Су-34
http://planet-today.ru/novosti/armiy...at-novye-su-34

----------


## алтын



----------


## алтын



----------


## stream

Перспективный "Тарантул"

https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20170310/1489750206.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## stream

крайний справа с И.Озаром экс гендир НАПО АП Бобрышев

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Названы страны, которые первыми получат новые Су-34


Когда же ЦВО в список этих стран войдёт?..

----------


## L39aero

Как только, так сразу))

----------


## ОБУ

Министр обороны ознакомился с производством многофункциональных истребителей Су-34 на Новосибирском авиазаводе : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## stream

Сюрпрайз

----------


## lindr

> Министр обороны ознакомился с производством многофункциональных истребителей Су-34 на Новосибирском авиазаводе : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


http://function.mil.ru/images/upload...778%281%29.jpg  04-01 еще не собран (28)

на заднем плане 09-11.

Но зато есть 08-11

http://function.mil.ru/images/upload...814%281%29.jpg

и 09-08

http://function.mil.ru/images/upload/2015/SAVX1798.jpg

----------


## Fencer

Истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34 отработали приемы воздушного боя и высшего пилотажа - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## алтын

в 2017 восемь Су-34 отправятся в Хурбу и восемь в куда-то в ЗВО

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 28 марта. INTERFAX.RU - Продолжается совершенствование многофункциональных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 в плане применения новых образцов авиационного вооружения, типаж которого постоянно расширяется. Об этом сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

"В ходе первого этапа специальных летных испытаний на Су-34 прошли проверку шесть новых типов авиационных средств поражения (АСП), в том числе дальнобойного, так называемого оружия "длинной руки", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, для применения самолетом новых типов АСП, созданных предприятиями оборонно-промышленного комплекса, потребовалось проведение некоторых доработок бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования самолета.

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/555669

----------


## stream

Су-34, НАЗ(НАПО) им ВП Чкалова, Поташов ВС
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xad13mXeapQ

----------


## Fencer

В Сирии замечен Су-34 с корректируемыми бомбами КАБ-1500Л https://topwar.ru/112505-v-sirii-zam...kab-1500l.html

----------


## Fencer

> *ВЗГЛЯД / Су-34 опрокинулся на аэродроме в Воронежской области


Министр обороны ознакомился с производством многофункциональных истребителей Су-34 на Новосибирском авиазаводе http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2115342@egNews

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Новости Воронежа и Воронежской области | Учения лётчиков ЗВО под Воронежем 2017 – Вести Воронеж

----------


## OKA

"Парк фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 ВКС России пополнится четырьмя новыми самолетами 
       Новосибирск. 19 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Первая в этом году партия из четырех фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 будет передана ВКС России в ближайшие дни, сообщил информированный собеседник "Интерфакса-АВН" в пятницу.
       "Для приемки самолетов на Новосибирск прибыла группа военных летчиков. Сегодня-завтра они выполнят контрольный облет самолетов с аэродрома Новосибирского авиационного завода, входящего в авиационную холдинговую компанию "Сухой". Затем, ориентировочно в понедельник-вторник, состоится официальная церемония передачи Су-34 заказчику", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       По его словам, на следующей неделе самолеты перелетят в одну из авиачастей Восточного военного округа.
       "Всего в этом году, как и в прошлом, ВКС России в рамках гособоронзаказа будет поставлено 16 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       Он напомнил, что данная поставка осуществляется в рамках второго контракта на закупку Минобороны РФ 92 самолетов этого типа. Первый контракт на поставку 32 машин полностью выполнен. Всего Минобороны РФ планирует закупить порядка 200 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, которые хорошо себя зарекомендовали в ходе проводимой в Сирии антитеррористической операции.
       Ранее сообщалось, что в Хабаровском крае из новейших истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34, поступивших в Восточный военный округ, сформирована эскадрилья."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=451481

----------


## алтын

> "Парк фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 ВКС России пополнится четырьмя новыми самолетами 
>        Новосибирск. 19 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Первая в этом году партия из четырех фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 будет передана ВКС России в ближайшие дни, сообщил информированный собеседник "Интерфакса-АВН" в пятницу.
>        "Для приемки самолетов на Новосибирск прибыла группа военных летчиков. Сегодня-завтра они выполнят контрольный облет самолетов с аэродрома Новосибирского авиационного завода, входящего в авиационную холдинговую компанию "Сухой". Затем, ориентировочно в понедельник-вторник, состоится официальная церемония передачи Су-34 заказчику", - сказал собеседник агентства.
>        По его словам, на следующей неделе самолеты перелетят в одну из авиачастей Восточного военного округа.
>        "Всего в этом году, как и в прошлом, ВКС России в рамках гособоронзаказа будет поставлено 16 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34", - сказал собеседник агентства.
>        Он напомнил, что данная поставка осуществляется в рамках второго контракта на закупку Минобороны РФ 92 самолетов этого типа. Первый контракт на поставку 32 машин полностью выполнен. Всего Минобороны РФ планирует закупить порядка 200 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, которые хорошо себя зарекомендовали в ходе проводимой в Сирии антитеррористической операции.
>        Ранее сообщалось, что в Хабаровском крае из новейших истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34, поступивших в Восточный военный округ, сформирована эскадрилья."
> 
> http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=451481

----------


## Fencer

> "Парк фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 ВКС России пополнится четырьмя новыми самолетами


Компания «Сухой» передала ВКС России очередную партию Су-34 https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/93753/

----------


## Fencer

> Компания «Сухой» передала ВКС России очередную партию Су-34 https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/93753/


ВКС России получили первые бомбардировщики Су-34 программы 2017 года - bmpd

----------


## Fencer

> ВКС России получили первые бомбардировщики Су-34 программы 2017 года - bmpd


Источники
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## ОБУ

Осталось 4-й поймать в объектив

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id211761

----------


## stream

> Осталось 4-й поймать в объектив


взлёт с курсом 187

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id212007

----------


## Djoker

Sukhoi Su-34 - Russia - Air Force | Aviation Photo #4442227 | Airliners.net

----------


## Djoker

Обтекатель "Хибин" заклеен скотчем.


Sukhoi Su-34 - Russia - Air Force | Aviation Photo #4444391 | Airliners.net

----------


## stream

https://vk.com/wall-66283435?q=%23ВС_РФ

----------


## stream

НАЗ(НАПО) им ВП Чкалова, сентябрь 2017

----------


## Fencer

> НАЗ(НАПО) им ВП Чкалова, сентябрь 2017


Источник https://russianplanes.net/id218346

----------


## stream

> Источник https://russianplanes.net/id218346


минут через 20, взлёт второго, форсаж обалденно красивый, на фото передать не удалось

----------


## Fencer

Как собирают фронтовой бомбардировщик СУ-34

----------


## Djoker

> *Экипажи новейших истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 выполнили полеты в стратосферу*
> 
> Экипажи новейших истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 авиачасти Восточного военного округа, дислоцированной в Хабаровском крае, выполнили полеты в стратосферу в сверхзвуковом режиме.
> 
> Кроме того, пилоты Су-34 отработали элементы высшего пилотажа, а также элементы воздушного боя.
> 
> Недавно новейшие истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34 были задействованы в масштабном учении авиации на Дальнем Востоке, в ходе которого отработано бомбометание из горизонтального полета по групповым наземным целям, имитирующим боевую технику условного противника. Применение авиабомб бомбардировочной авиацией ВВО выполнено на специализированном полигоне в Хабаровском крае.


Экипажи новейших истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 выполнили полеты в стратосферу : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Fencer

> Экипажи новейших истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 выполнили полеты в стратосферу : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


Видео новейшие истребители бомбардировщики Су 34 выполнили полеты в стратосферу https://ok.ru/video/342719399327

----------


## Pilot

Новосибирск. 16 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Новосибирский авиационный завод им. В.П.Чкалова (входит в состав компании "Сухой") передал в понедельник ВКС России очередные четыре фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34 в рамках выполнения гособоронзаказа 2017 года, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" в силовых структурах региона.

"Сегодня утром четыре Су-34 поднялись в воздух с аэродрома Новосибирского авиационного завода и начали перелет к месту постоянного базирования в одну из авиачастей в Хабаровском крае", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, планом перелета предусмотрена посадка для дозаправки самолетов на одном из аэродромов Забайкалья.

Собеседник агентства сообщил, что до конца этого года компания "Сухой" передаст Минобороны РФ еще восемь фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34, которые хорошо себя зарекомендовали в Сирии при нанесении ракетно-бомбовых ударов по объектам запрещенной в России террористической организации ИГИЛ. Всего гособоронзаказом этого года предусмотрена поставка ВКС России 16 самолетов Су-34.

Данная поставка осуществляется в рамках второго контракта на закупку Минобороны РФ 92 самолетов этого типа. Первый контракт на поставку 32 машин полностью выполнен. Всего Минобороны РФ планирует закупить порядка 200 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34.

Ранее сообщалось, что компания "Сухой" ведет работы по модернизации фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 в части наращивания их боевых возможностей за счет применения новых авиационных средств поражения. Планируется, что первые модернизированные Су-34 будут запущены в серийное производство на Новосибирском авиационном заводе уже в следующем году.

----------


## OKA

> Новосибирск. 16 октября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Новосибирский авиационный завод им. В.П.Чкалова (входит в состав компании "Сухой") передал в понедельник ВКС России очередные четыре фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34 в рамках выполнения гособоронзаказа 2017 года, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" в силовых структурах региона.
> 
> "Сегодня утром четыре Су-34 поднялись в воздух с аэродрома Новосибирского авиационного завода и начали перелет к месту постоянного базирования в одну из авиачастей в Хабаровском крае", - сказал собеседник агентства.
> 
> По его словам, планом перелета предусмотрена посадка для дозаправки самолетов на одном из аэродромов Забайкалья.
> 
> Собеседник агентства сообщил, что до конца этого года компания "Сухой" передаст Минобороны РФ еще восемь фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34, которые хорошо себя зарекомендовали в Сирии при нанесении ракетно-бомбовых ударов по объектам запрещенной в России террористической организации ИГИЛ. Всего гособоронзаказом этого года предусмотрена поставка ВКС России 16 самолетов Су-34.
> 
> Данная поставка осуществляется в рамках второго контракта на закупку Минобороны РФ 92 самолетов этого типа. Первый контракт на поставку 32 машин полностью выполнен. Всего Минобороны РФ планирует закупить порядка 200 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34.
> ...




"... таким образом ВКС России получили вторую партию из четырех фронтовых бомбардировшиков Су-34, построенных по программе 2017 года на Новосибирском авиационном заводе имени В.П. Чкалова ПАО "Компания "Сухой". По неподтвержденным данным, эти четыре самолета имеют красные бортовые номера "30", "32", "34" и "35". Первая партия из четырех самолетов Су-34 по гособоронзаказу 2017 года была передана ВКС России 22 мая 2017 года.

Все восемь указанных самолетов Су-34 построены в рамках контракта от февраля 2012 года на 92 таких самолета и поступили для перевооружения 277-го бомбардировочного авиационного полка 303-й смешанной авиационной дивизии 11-й Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа на аэродроме Хурба (близ Комсомольска-на-Амуре, Хабаровский край), позвовлив завершить его полное перевооружение с бомбардировщиков Су-24М2.

Ранее 277-й авиационный полк в течение 2016 года получил 16 самолетов Су-34 (машины с красными бортовыми номерами с "01" по "07", с "09" по "12", "14" и с "20" по "23"), поступивших в состав полка четырьмя партиями с мая по декабрь. Четыре самолета Су-34, поступивших в полк в мае 2017 года, имеют красные бортовые номера "24", "25", "27" и "29". Таким образом, теперь в составе 277-го авиационного полка имеется 24 бомбардировщика Су-34 и он укомплектован по штату.

С поставкой 16 октября 2017 года новых четырех Су-34 общее количество самолетов данного типа, переданных ВКС по контракту 2012 года, достигло 62 единиц. Первые два Су-34 по данному контракту были переданы в Новосибирске ВВС России 24 декабря 2013 года, следующие 18 самолетов - в 2014 году, еще 18 самолетов - в 2015 году, 16 - в 2016 году, и теперь восемь - в 2017 году.


С передачей ВКС России указанных четырех бомбардировщиков 16 октября 2017 года, общее количество Су-34, сданных по всем контрактам, включая семь опытных и предсерийных образцов, достигло 106 единиц. Таким образом, Су-34 стал первым "постсоветским" боевым самолетом, изготовленным для внутреннего заказчика в количестве более 100 единиц.

277-й бомбардировочный полк стал третьим строевым полком ВКС России, перевооруженным самолетами Су-34, после 47-го смешанного авиационного полка 105-й смешанной авиационной дивизии 6-й Ленинградской Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа на аэродроме Балтимор (Воронеж), получившего в 2011-2013 годах 24 единицы Су-34, и 559-го отдельного бомбардировочного авиационного полка 4-й Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО России Южного военного округа на аэродроме Морозовск (Ростовская область), получившего в 2013-2015 годах 36 единиц Су-34."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2899122.html

----------


## stream

НАЗ им Чкалова(Ельцовка), окт2017, 33 красный)))

----------


## stream

В бомбардировочною авиачасть армии #ВВО в Хабаровском крае, прибыла партия новых истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DMenP7HWAAADDyf.jpg:large

----------


## Fencer

> "... таким образом ВКС России получили вторую партию из четырех фронтовых бомбардировшиков Су-34, построенных по программе 2017 года на Новосибирском авиационном заводе имени В.П. Чкалова ПАО "Компания "Сухой". По неподтвержденным данным, эти четыре самолета имеют красные бортовые номера "30", "32", "34" и "35". Первая партия из четырех самолетов Су-34 по гособоронзаказу 2017 года была передана ВКС России 22 мая 2017 года.
> 
> Все восемь указанных самолетов Су-34 построены в рамках контракта от февраля 2012 года на 92 таких самолета и поступили для перевооружения 277-го бомбардировочного авиационного полка 303-й смешанной авиационной дивизии 11-й Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа на аэродроме Хурба (близ Комсомольска-на-Амуре, Хабаровский край), позвовлив завершить его полное перевооружение с бомбардировщиков Су-24М2.
> 
> Ранее 277-й авиационный полк в течение 2016 года получил 16 самолетов Су-34 (машины с красными бортовыми номерами с "01" по "07", с "09" по "12", "14" и с "20" по "23"), поступивших в состав полка четырьмя партиями с мая по декабрь. Четыре самолета Су-34, поступивших в полк в мае 2017 года, имеют красные бортовые номера "24", "25", "27" и "29". Таким образом, теперь в составе 277-го авиационного полка имеется 24 бомбардировщика Су-34 и он укомплектован по штату.
> 
> С поставкой 16 октября 2017 года новых четырех Су-34 общее количество самолетов данного типа, переданных ВКС по контракту 2012 года, достигло 62 единиц. Первые два Су-34 по данному контракту были переданы в Новосибирске ВВС России 24 декабря 2013 года, следующие 18 самолетов - в 2014 году, еще 18 самолетов - в 2015 году, 16 - в 2016 году, и теперь восемь - в 2017 году.
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNF-93asJW4

----------


## Djoker

> *Су-34 может стать одноместным штурмовиком*
> 
> МОСКВА, 1 ноября. /ТАСС/. Многофункциональный истребитель-бомбардировщик может получить одноместный вариант в качестве самолета штурмовой авиации.
> 
> Об этом в интервью ТАСС рассказал экс-главком Воздушно-космических сил РФ, председатель комитета Совфеда по обороне и безопасности Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "Мое мнение таково, что новый штурмовик все-таки надо на базе Су-34 делать. Прекрасный самолет. Маневренный, восемь тонн бомбовой нагрузки против четырех у "двадцать пятого", прекраснейшие точностные характеристики <…> Я думаю, проще и быстрее будет сделать кабину для одного пилота, а все остальное оставить как есть", - сказал он.
> 
> При этом двигатели у нового штурмовика будут практически одними и теми же, что и у Су-34.
> ...


http://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/4693281

----------


## Любомирский

Только разница во взлетном весе (процентное отношение полезной нагрузки к массе ЛА) - 17/4 против 44/8. Нет, конечно можно и облегчить, но все равно выглядит странно.

----------


## Fencer

Су-34 провели первые ракетные стрельбы под Хабаровском https://rg.ru/2017/11/07/reg-dfo/su-...barovskom.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

> Су-34 провели первые ракетные стрельбы под Хабаровском https://rg.ru/2017/11/07/reg-dfo/su-...barovskom.html


Экипажи Су-34 ВВО провели первые ракетные стрельбы после прибытия в авиачасть : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Djoker

(с) Erik Romanenko


https://vk.com/wall151948022_35260

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 20 ноября. /ТАСС/. Компания "Сухой" передала Воздушно-космическим силам России очередную партию новых серийных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ВКС России получили новую партию самолетов Су-34 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Fencer

> МОСКВА, 20 ноября. /ТАСС/. Компания "Сухой" передала Воздушно-космическим силам России очередную партию новых серийных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ВКС России получили новую партию самолетов Су-34 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


2 Су-34 пополнят авиапарк одной из частей на Дальнем Востоке http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=466936

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 24 ноября. /ТАСС/. Компания "Сухой" передала Воздушно-космическим силам (ВКС) России очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34. Об этом в пятницу сообщили в пресс-службе компании.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
«Сухой» передал ВКС России новую партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker

https://vk.com/wall-133441491_108061

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 1 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Летные испытания фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34, оснащенного новыми авиационными средствами поражения (АСП) и усовершенствованным бортовым радиоэлектронным оборудованием, завершатся в 2019 году, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" в авиапром
"С 2020 года эти машины начнут поступать на вооружение российских Воздушно-космических сил", - сказал собеседник агентства.

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=468081

----------


## Djoker

https://topwar.ru/128491-kompleks-reb-hibiny.html

----------


## stream

Возвращение экипажей бомбардировщиков Су-34 на аэродром постоянного базирования

https://vk.com/mil?z=video-133441491...all_-133441491

----------


## ОБУ

Новенький?36?

----------


## Fencer

> Возвращение экипажей бомбардировщиков Су-34 на аэродром постоянного базирования
> 
> https://vk.com/mil?z=video-133441491...all_-133441491


В Хабаровский край прибыли самолеты Су-34 после успешного выполнения задач в Сирии https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2154841@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> Возвращение экипажей бомбардировщиков Су-34 на аэродром постоянного базирования
> 
> https://vk.com/mil?z=video-133441491...all_-133441491





> В Хабаровский край прибыли самолеты Су-34 после успешного выполнения задач в Сирии https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2154841@egNews


*Военные лётчики хурбинской авиабазы вернулись домой из Сирии (Видео)*

Сегодня в Комсомольск-на-Амуре вернулись военнослужащие Восточного военного округа, которые входили в группировку российских ВКС в Сирии. Четыре бомбардировщика Су-34 приземлились на военном аэродроме «Хурба». Лётчики выполнили перелет с аэродрома Хмеймим на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики.
Восьмерых лётчиков встречали заждавшиеся жёны, дети, чиновники. В торжественных мероприятиях по случаю прибытия экипажей приняли участие командующий объединением ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа генерал-майор Виктор Афзалов, представители Всероссийского детско-юношеского военно-патриотического общественного движения «Юнармия», ветеранских организаций.
Приказ Министерству обороны о начале вывода группировки ВКС отдал Верховный главнокомандующий во время личного посещения сирийского аэродрома «Хмеймим». komсity.ru

----------


## алтын



----------


## Avia M

Завершающий 2017...https://russianplanes.net/id223016

----------


## stream

22.12.2017 
Компания «Сухой» передала ВКС России новую партию серийных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34

Москва, 22 декабря. Сегодня компания «Сухой» передала Министерству обороны РФ очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 в рамках выполнения гособоронзаказа 2017 года. Самолеты поднялись в воздух с аэродрома Новосибирского авиационного завода им. В.П. Чкалова и направились к месту своей дислокации.

PS

Первые шесть Су-34 поступят в Центральный военный округ в 2018 году

Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/4834147

----------


## stream

декабрь 2017



С наступающим Новым 2018 годом!!!

----------


## stream

Подборка замечательных фото ГЛИЦевского Су-34_35кр Сергея Лукоянова

----------


## Djoker

> Объединение с 2015 г. выполняет заказы на изготовление универсальных контейнеров разведки на СУ-34.



https://www.pa-strela.com/index.php/...h-predpriyatij

----------


## stream

*Компания «Сухой» передала ВКС России очередную партию новых серийных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34*

Москва, 12 января 2018. Сегодня компания «Сухой» передала Министерству обороны РФ очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 в рамках выполнения гособоронзаказа 2017 года. Самолеты поднялись в воздух с аэродрома Новосибирского авиационного завода им. В.П. Чкалова и направились к месту своей дислокации.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> *Компания «Сухой» передала ВКС России очередную партию новых серийных фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34*
> 
> Москва, 12 января 2018. Сегодня компания «Сухой» передала Министерству обороны РФ очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 в рамках выполнения гособоронзаказа 2017 года. Самолеты поднялись в воздух с аэродрома Новосибирского авиационного завода им. В.П. Чкалова и направились к месту своей дислокации.


Ага, видел их на эшелоне, прямо над местом дислокации прошли :D

----------


## sovietjet

2 штуки????

----------


## ALeX_73Rus

> 2 штуки????


Если ГОЗ-2017 то да, 2 штуки

----------


## Djoker

(с) Дмитрий Новиков







https://vk.com/wall17032151_8084

----------


## AMCXXL

> (с) Дмитрий Новиков


Это новое? для Липецка?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Это новое? для Липецка?


Нет, это прошлогоднее и совсем не для Липецка.

----------


## piston

> Личное общение с лётчиками из ГЛИЦ, которые пригоняли к нам на ремонт 46 борт. Да и на заводе подробной информацией обладают многие.
> 
> 
> Посмеялся, спасибо  *Первый борт ракетой Х-31ПД поразил ЗРК "Бук",* расхерачил аэродром. Второй борт чисто РЭБ, прикрывал звено Су-24М. Су-34 были там всего один день.


Потвердился етот мит или нет?

----------


## stream

Су-34 «Утёнок» - незаменимый самолёт для авиации ВКС России | Армейский вестник

----------


## Полешук

А какой модификации  АЛ-31Ф реально на Су-34 ставят?

Как и пишут - АЛ-31Ф-М1 максимальной тягой 13300 кгс???

----------


## Полешук

И кстати -



> *Первая эскадрилья Су-34 сформирована на Южном Урале*
> Сегодня, 16:19
> 
> Первая в Центральном военном округе (ЦВО) эскадрилья истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 сформирована в Челябинской области. Об этом в четверг сообщил официальный представитель округа полковник Ярослав Рощупкин.
> Первая эскадрилья Су-34 сформирована на Южном Урале  
> Сформирована первая в ЦВО эскадрилья Су-34. Подразделение, в котором увеличена численность технического состава, вошло в состав авиационного полка, дислоцированного на территории Челябинской области. В настоящее время экипажи проходят летную практику на новых самолетах в Государственном центре подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний Минобороны России под Липецком. Их возвращение на авиабазу запланировано в первом полугодии 2018 года
> - рассказал Рощупкин
> 
> Ранее сообщалось, что в первом квартале 2018 года в авиаполк поступит шесть Су-34.


https://topwar.ru/136594-pervaya-esk...nom-urale.html

----------


## Гравилётчик

> И кстати -
> 
> https://topwar.ru/136594-pervaya-esk...nom-urale.html


Ох уж эти журки. Вроде заголовок ок, а как вчитаешься - понимаешь, что не эскадрилья, не сформирована, да и не на Южном, в общем-то, Урале пока что.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

Пайка в Новосибирске: технология вакуумной пайки в производстве фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34 https://uacrussia.livejournal.com/75790.html

----------


## stream

поправить бы надо: 280кГ/см кв.

----------


## GThomson

> Пайка в Новосибирске: технология вакуумной пайки в производстве фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34 https://uacrussia.livejournal.com/75790.html


при ближайшем рассмотрении - можно и в журналажу.
вакуума-то нет!
вакуумирование с последующим наддувом аргона это не вакуум, а экономия аргона, который под давлением, вон, краги какие раздутые!

----------


## Fencer

Новосибирский завод до конца года построит 10 бомбардировщиков Су-34

----------


## Шарфюрер

> https://russianplanes.net/id211761


А, что на подвеске? Х-29?

----------


## Антон

> А, что на подвеске? Х-29?


Бомбы КАБ-500Кр

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Бомбы КАБ-500Кр


Ну да, Х-29 потолще будут и оперение по больше.

----------


## OKA

> Ну да, Х-29 потолще будут и оперение по больше.


Про горшки на Су-34 ещё не спрашивали ?

Удобства в дальней авиации

----------


## Avia M

> Про горшки на Су-34 ещё не спрашивали ?


Ранее присутствовал персонаж, активно интересовался, "удовлетворился" (ответами) и убыл... :Smile:

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Про горшки на Су-34 ещё не спрашивали ?
> 
> Удобства в дальней авиации


Санбачок на фото из статьи про Су-34 него как раз :)
http://kramtp.info/news/18/full/id=19909

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Ранее присутствовал персонаж, активно интересовался, "удовлетворился" (ответами) и убыл...


Я тут уже 11 лет сижу :)

----------


## Avia M

> Я тут уже 11 лет сижу :)


Вы отличаетесь завидным постоянством! :Smile: 
Товарищ, о котором я молвил всё удалил (пост 106)...  http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/6...oriya-serii-6/

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Вы отличаетесь завидным постоянством!
> Товарищ, о котором я молвил всё удалил (пост 106)...  http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/6...oriya-serii-6/


Ааа, да видел я этот срач, там первые страниц 30 темы, один срач по сути :)

----------


## Шарфюрер

Вопрос к уважаемым форумчанам, кто в курсе. Какая максимальная боевая нагрузка у Су-34? 

В википедии такие цифры: 

Максимальная боевая нагрузка: 9000 кг, 12 000 кг при боевом радиусе менее 1000 км[95](4000 кг при полной загрузке топлива)[96].

В «уголке неба» просто 8000 кг.


Ну и интересует, какая у F-15E типичная (нормальная) боевая нагрузка. 

Интересуюсь не холивара ради, если что (А то чуть ли не половина страниц обсуждения, почти сплошной холивар)

Заранее спасибо за ответы.

----------


## Avia M

Бомбардировочный авиаполк Западного военного округа (ЗВО), дислоцированный в Воронежской области, получил для модернизации усовершенствованные комплексы "Хибины".
В результате модернизации существенно расширены возможности средств радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ) многофункционального фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34. Новый комплекс позволил нарастить возможности фронтовой авиации ЗВО за счет установки на самолет дополнительного специального контейнера.

https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2018/05/04/539331.html

----------


## stream

*Компания «Сухой» передала ВКС России два  фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34*

Новосибирск, 22 мая 2018. Сегодня компания «Сухой» передала Министерству обороны РФ очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 в рамках выполнения гособоронзаказа 2018 года. Самолеты поднялись в воздух с аэродрома Новосибирского авиационного завода им. В.П. Чкалова и направились к месту своей дислокации.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Опять новая эмблема...

----------


## Griffon

> Опять новая эмблема...


Причем не официальная, что нарушает приказ о размещении знаков на самолетах ВВС.

----------


## Avia M

Повод...

Авторитетное американское военно-историческое издание Military Watch назвало российский Су-34 наиболее передовым ударным истребителем в мире, способным наносить удары в радиусе 1 100 километров в любое время суток и при любых погодных условиях.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...41920-f1o0.htm

----------


## Red307

> Повод...
> 
> Авторитетное американское военно-историческое издание Military Watch назвало российский Су-34 наиболее передовым ударным истребителем в мире, способным наносить удары в радиусе 1 100 километров в любое время суток и при любых погодных условиях.
> 
> https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...41920-f1o0.htm


При всем уважении... Но "звезда" переводит американское издание. Может там ещё фраза "после снятия Ф/Б-111 с вооружения." Хорошо бы, конечно, посмотреть оригинал.

----------


## Pilot

вот оригинал Deadly Hellducks; How the Su-34 Became the World Leading Strike Fighter Russian Adversaries Fear Today

----------


## Red307

> вот оригинал Deadly Hellducks; How the Su-34 Became the World Leading Strike Fighter Russian Adversaries Fear Today


Ну понятно. Х-65, Х-СД, летящая на 130 км Р-27РЭ. Сказки какие то.

----------


## Fencer

Первые в Центральном военном округе истребители Су-34 прибудут в Челябинскую область в сентябре https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2190720@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> Первые в Центральном военном округе истребители Су-34 прибудут в Челябинскую область в сентябре https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2190720@egNews


Первые многофункциональные истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34 приземлились на военный аэродром Шагол, который расположен под Челябинском. Три самолета прибыли на аэродром постоянного базирования из липецкого центра подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний Минобороны РФ, где летчики Центрального военного округа изучали технологическую базу Су-34 и особенности техники пилотирования. До этого на вооружении челябинских летчиков находились бомбардировщики Су-24.

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2194785@egNews

----------


## ZHeN

Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

----------


## stream

«Приходится бежать отсюда»: работники завода Чкалова пожаловались на массовые сокращения
02.11.2018
*На заводе ситуацию называют «оптимизацией»*

https://news.ngs.ru/more/65575931/

«Пенсионеров не увольняют. Они (руководство завода. — Прим. ред.) считают, что они неприкосновенные, а молодых сокращают и выгоняют каждый день." 

Пенсионеры согласились — *они все до 27 декабря работают*.

-пенсионеров с производства  практически "выдавили"...молодняк сам разбегается ...

----------


## ZHeN

> Работа лазерно-телевизионной системы наведения Су-34 в режиме автоматического сопровождения воздушной цели. В качестве воздушной цели у нас сегодня синегрудый Су-35. 
> Вообще именно этот прицел на этом файтербомбере предназначен только для работы по наземным и надводным целям, коррекции координат, стрельбы лязером во врага и некоторых других. Но он настолько охуенен, что используется ещё для кучи недокументированных функций. Такие как: 
> - выдерживание боевого порядка. (смотришь где и как летят вперёди идущие группы)
> - поиск и сопровождение воздушной цели.
> - воздушная разведка.
> - работа по наземным целям ночью. 
> Видео прислано подписчиком.
> З. Ы. И да, я же вам говорил, что Су-34 самый лучший самолёт на планете?


(с) fighterbomber

----------


## Red307

> (с) fighterbomber


Удивительно. Нет белого прямоугольника.

П.с. умиляют комментарии. Как он собрался вести воздушный бой этой штукой ("платан" кажется), которая находится далеко под брюхом?

----------


## L39aero

А кто сказал что он вообще собрался вести с кем-то бой? В задачи ИБА И ФБА сие никогда не входило. Для боев есть тот кто в кадре. Иначе они свою задачу не выполнили.

----------


## Red307

> А кто сказал что он вообще собрался вести с кем-то бой? В задачи ИБА И ФБА сие никогда не входило. Для боев есть тот кто в кадре. Иначе они свою задачу не выполнили.


"Поиск и сопровождение воздушной цели" разве не элемент воздушного боя? Или просто поиграться?

А этот наверное бомбить летит 27ми ракетами

----------


## Nazar

> А этот наверное бомбить летит 27ми ракетами


Ну F-111E, вешая Сайдвиндеры, тоже не воздушный бой вести летали.

----------


## KAV

> А кто сказал что он вообще собрался вести с кем-то бой? В задачи ИБА И ФБА сие никогда не входило. Для боев есть тот кто в кадре. Иначе они свою задачу не выполнили.


Ну как бы "старики" бают, что до 82-го года кажется, воздушные бои входили в КБП ИБА.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Red307

> Ну F-111E, вешая Сайдвиндеры, тоже не воздушный бой вести летали.


Сайдуиндеры, как и р-60/73 - оружие самообороны для штурмовиков и ИБ. А тут прям р-27. Как ни крути, мечтали о ДВБ.

----------


## L39aero

понятно что фото постановочное, но в ней ответ о планировании операций законодателями мод.
Наличие в СУВ РВВ Р-27,не говорит об обязательном их применении.

----------


## Red307

> понятно что фото постановочное, но в ней ответ о планировании операций законодателями мод.
> Наличие в СУВ РВВ Р-27,не говорит об обязательном их применении.


Наличие на борту р-27 говорит о предполагаемом их применении. Нет?

----------


## cobra_73

> Наличие на борту р-27 говорит о предполагаемом их применении. Нет?


Говорит.

Однако. О несколько ином.



> Сайдуиндеры, как и р-60/73 - оружие самообороны для штурмовиков и ИБ. А тут прям р-27. Как ни крути, мечтали о ДВБ.


Что нынче требуемое оружие самообороны уже таки РВВ-СД. Не так ли

----------


## Red307

> Говорит.
> 
> Однако. О несколько ином.
> 
> Что нынче требуемое оружие самообороны уже таки РВВ-СД. Не так ли


Р-27 не настолько маневренная, что бы быть оружием самообороны неманевренгого самолёта. Плюс, она требует как минимум режимов подсвета и наведения в РЛС. Довольно специфическое изделие.

----------


## cobra_73

Ну как бы она таки более чем маневренная, кроме таки не стоит забывать что Р-27 бывают как Р, так и Т. Кроме того вопрос реально интересный что Эффективнее при прочих равных РВВ-СД с РК+ПАРГСН или РВВ СД с РК+АРГС. Ибо в сравнении с мощностью радиолокатора подсвета пусть и на дальности 60-80 км мощность АРГС довольно слабенькая

----------


## Red307

> Ну как бы она таки более чем маневренная, кроме таки не стоит забывать что Р-27 бывают как Р, так и Т. Кроме того вопрос реально интересный что Эффективнее при прочих равных РВВ-СД с РК+ПАРГСН или РВВ СД с РК+АРГС. Ибо в сравнении с мощностью радиолокатора подсвета пусть и на дальности 60-80 км мощность АРГС довольно слабенькая


 Насколько я помню, вся ее "маневренность" упирается в 5 едениц перегрузки цели. Т.е. современный истребитель ей не по зубам, если там не совсем слабый летчик сидит.  Поэтому ее цели это дроны, крылатые ракеты и маломаннеренные цели. 

РВВ-СД с ПАРГСН что то не припомню? Что есть буква "П" в данной аббревиатуре? Если "пассивная", то у нее есть пассивный режим для работы по помехе, но и головка там активная присутсвует.. Если "полуактивная", то такой вроде не существует. По крайней мере на 30СМ и 35 их нет. Ну и полуактивная головка по типу Р-27 это прошлый век. В современном бою важно как можно раньше отпустить ракету в "свободное плавание" и развязать себе руки для маневра, а не вести ее до попадания в цель.

Для примера. В дуэли 30СМ(35) против аналогичного на высотах выше 11км при околозвуковых скоростях на встречных курсах если 170я ракета даст ПР на дальностях примерно 100-110км, то Р-27ЭР в два раза меньше. Т.е. все эти мурзилки про дальности в 100 с лишним для 27й ракеты - то ли баллистическая дальность (по которой она не летает в управляемом полете), то ли для каких-то неведомых высот и скоростей.

----------


## L39aero

Т. Е сверхзвук вышее 11км это неведомый для вас режим? С чего вдруг р-27до 5 ед по цели? Моя память показывает несколько большую цифру.
Пассивная голова р-27 редкость, но характеристики у нее взрослые, ну и вам как любителю рассказать как все у нас плохо, приведите данные по хваленым АМРААМАМ

----------


## cobra_73

> Насколько я помню, вся ее "маневренность" упирается в 5 едениц перегрузки цели. Т.е. современный истребитель ей не по зубам, если там не совсем слабый летчик сидит.  Поэтому ее цели это дроны, крылатые ракеты и маломаннеренные цели. 
> 
> РВВ-СД с ПАРГСН что то не припомню? Что есть буква "П" в данной аббревиатуре? Если "пассивная", то у нее есть пассивный режим для работы по помехе, но и головка там активная присутсвует.. Если "полуактивная", то такой вроде не существует. По крайней мере на 30СМ и 35 их нет. Ну и полуактивная головка по типу Р-27 это прошлый век. В современном бою важно как можно раньше отпустить ракету в "свободное плавание" и развязать себе руки для маневра, а не вести ее до попадания в цель.
> 
> Для примера. В дуэли 30СМ(35) против аналогичного на высотах выше 11км при околозвуковых скоростях на встречных курсах если 170я ракета даст ПР на дальностях примерно 100-110км, то Р-27ЭР в два раза меньше. Т.е. все эти мурзилки про дальности в 100 с лишним для 27й ракеты - то ли баллистическая дальность (по которой она не летает в управляемом полете), то ли для каких-то неведомых высот и скоростей.


Отнють не 5 G, - такая перегрузка если я не ошибаюсь была характерна для ракет типа Р-23. ПАРГСН - одно из принятых - обозначений полуактивной радиолокационной.
Насчет выстрелил и забыл это все не так. АРГСН на РВВ типа АиМ-120/Р-77 довольно таки слабенькие  чисто по энергетике. И вам все равно надо вывести ракету в район цели, Да еще так чтобы с углом раскрыва не ошибиться.... Дзахвата сейчас не помню но от 3 до 15 примерно...

----------


## Red307

Наши соколы на сверхзвуке почему то не летают. Наверное керосин экономят.
Да и потом есть такой параметр - дальность отлёта ракеты. Т.е. ракету нельзя бесконечно долго сопровождать, наступит такой момент после пуска, когда она отлетит так далеко от носителя, что "не увидит" сигналы коррекции от РЛС. Т.е. развивать бешеный сверхзвук, что  бы придать ракете большую скоросто бессмысленно. А так то конечно, имея мощную АФАР как на ф-22 можно и 170ую ракету пулять с 22км высоты на дальность в 180 км.

Вот и перешли к преимуществу рэпторов. Высокие крейсерские высота, скорость и мощная АФАР. 

Р-27 может и по 12 единиц, но все верятности и дальности посыпятся. В момент ее создания считалось, что Ф-15 с топливными баками и полной загрузкой во встречном бою выдавал не более 5g. Помните же, что первые ф-15 имели ограничения и им усиливали планер. 

Кстати, следует сказать, что поскольку р-27 ракета старая, у нее нет энергетически выгодных траекторий. Т.е. она летит по прямой, через плотные слои атмосферы. А не как все эти модные, через стратосферу. По совокупности этих фактов, не стоит особо полагаться на Р-27.

По поводу ПАРГСН на РВВ-СД выше, я понял, это была опечатка.

Ну и относительно "у нас все плохо". Если сравнивать самолёты четвертого поколения один в один, и амраам против 170, то нет, тут ещё можно повоевать. Но только у нас этих самолетов 200 штук, а ракет ещё меньше, а у тех ребят тысячи. А это уже экономический вопрос. Вот здесь действительно все плохо. Думаю, спорить никто не будет.

По пятому поколению мне добавить нечего. И так всё в курсе.

----------


## cobra_73

> Ну и относительно "у нас все плохо". Если сравнивать самолёты четвертого поколения один в один, и амраам против 170, то нет, тут ещё можно повоевать. Но только у нас этих самолетов 200 штук, а ракет ещё меньше, а у тех ребят тысячи.


Давайте уточним новых и модернизированных истребителей не считая Су-34. 
Примерно - Су-30М2 — 20, Су-30СМ — 115, Су-35С — 100, модернизированных Су-27СМ/СМ3 не менее 65, модернизированных МиГ-31 не менее 90, МиГ-29СМТ - 50+19 флотских МиГ-29. Итого, примерно 460.

----------


## Red307

> Давайте уточним новых и модернизированных истребителей не считая Су-34. 
> Примерно - Су-30М2 — 20, Су-30СМ — 115, Су-35С — 100, модернизированных Су-27СМ/СМ3 не менее 65, модернизированных МиГ-31 не менее 90, МиГ-29СМТ - 50+19 флотских МиГ-29. Итого, примерно 460.


Су-30М2, Су-27СМ3 сразу в минус. С Н001 они не конкурентоспособны в современных условиях. Миги с Н019 различных степеней модификации туда же. Миг-31... слабо представляю какая от них польза в современном бою. Основное  их оружие - р-33, довольно старые ракеты с множеством ограничений. Сбивать б-52 или КР можно, а как быть с маневренными истребителями - ХЗ.

----------


## cobra_73

> мощная АФАР.


Вы уверены что АФАР Раптора критично лучше Ирбиса?




> По совокупности этих фактов, не стоит особо полагаться на Р-27.


На *РЕАЛЬНЫХ*  дистанциях воздушного боя более чем приемлимо до сих пор тем более если в качестве вооружения у нас сочетание Р-77, Р-27, Р-73



> По поводу ПАРГСН на РВВ-СД выше, я понял, это была опечатка.


 У кого? ПАРГСН - *П*олу/*А*ктивная  *Р*адиоолокационная *Г*оловка *С*амонаведения



> у тех ребят тысячи.


Да ладно. В районе 1200 боеготовых Ф-15, Ф-16 в ВВС, ок 150 Рапторов. примерно 1000 разнообразных Хорнетов в ВМС и КМП.




> Вот здесь действительно все плохо.


Количественное превосходство рулит. Хто ж спорит. Но тут иные факторы работать начинают...




> По пятому поколению мне добавить нечего. И так всё в курсе.


Причин исходить физиологическими жидкостями точно не вижу

----------


## cobra_73

> Су-30М2, Су-27СМ3 сразу в минус. С Н001 они не конкурентоспособны в современных условиях. Миги с Н019 различных степеней модификации туда же. Миг-31... слабо представляю какая от них польза в современном бою. Основное  их оружие - р-33, довольно старые ракеты с множеством ограничений. Сбивать б-52 или КР можно, а как быть с маневренными истребителями - ХЗ.


Там не Н-001 Меч, а модернизированная если что. У нас что предполагаеться Дуэль? МиГи я учел сугубо с модернизированной станцией Н-019М. МиГ-31 на мой взгляд достаточно боеспособен, Тем более в состоянии применять Р-77... И про маневренность не стоит

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Су-30М2, Су-27СМ3 сразу в минус. С Н001 они не конкурентоспособны в современных условиях.


Но могут принимать целеуказания от тех же МиГ-31, Су-35, А-50



> Миги с Н019 различных степеней модификации туда же.


С Н019 уже особо не считают. На СМТ и К стоит "Жук"




> Миг-31... слабо представляю какая от них польза в современном бою. Основное  их оружие - р-33, довольно старые ракеты с множеством ограничений. Сбивать б-52 или КР можно, а как быть с маневренными истребителями - ХЗ.


Уже 170 пошли, скоро БД.

----------


## Red307

> Вы уверены что АФАР Раптора критично лучше Ирбиса?
> 
> 
> 
> На *РЕАЛЬНЫХ*  дистанциях воздушного боя более чем приемлимо до сих пор тем более если в качестве вооружения у нас сочетание Р-77, Р-27, Р-73
> 
> 
>  У кого? ПАРГСН - *П*олу/*А*ктивная  *Р*адиоолокационная *Г*оловка *С*амонаведения
> 
> ...


У АФАР рэптора есть возможность использования наноскундных импульсов, что влечет применение шумоподобных сигналов с широким спектром, детектирование которых затруднено, если не сказать, что невозможно. Так же наноскундные импульсы дают возможность "сжимать" временную диаграмму работы РЛС, что позволяет уменьшать время обзора, а также увеличивать количество сопровождаемых и обстреливаемых целей, увеличивать число запущенных и корректируемых АСП. Плюс, наноимпульсы дают пиковую мощность в мегаватты, что соответственно увеличиваетс дальности обнаружения, особенно в ЗПС и на слепых ракурсах. В целом АФАР принципиально лучше ФАР. 

Я не знаю, какие у вас "реальные" дальности воздушного боя, но у нас они уже в разы выше возможностей Р-27. Поэтому сейчас и стоит вопрос вооружения 30СМ и 35 ракетами РВВ БД.

У вас в начале страницы были РВВ СД с РК+ПАРГСН. Я таких не помню.

"Ребята", это не только США. Это НАТО в целом.

----------


## Red307

> Отнють не 5 G, - такая перегрузка если я не ошибаюсь была характерна для ракет типа Р-23. ПАРГСН - одно из принятых - обозначений полуактивной радиолокационной.
> Насчет выстрелил и забыл это все не так. АРГСН на РВВ типа АиМ-120/Р-77 довольно таки слабенькие  чисто по энергетике. И вам все равно надо вывести ракету в район цели, Да еще так чтобы с углом раскрыва не ошибиться.... Дзахвата сейчас не помню но от 3 до 15 примерно...


"Энергетикой" в наших кругах все же принято называть "летучесть" ракеты. Насколько далеко она вообще может улететь. А дальности обнаружения целей ГСН это не совсем то. Простая ситуация (цифры из головы):

Обнаружили, захватили и поставили на атаку цель к дальности 100 км. Загорелся ПР. Ракета пошла. Носитель и цель сближаются. На дальности отлёта 40 км от ностиеля АРГСН ракеты захватила цель, которая от нее на дальности 25км. Т.е расстояние между целью и носителем примерно 65 км. Можно разворачиваться, дальше ракета сама. 
Для ракеты с ПАРГСН придется "доводить" ракету до конца. Лишние 25 км полета ракеты. Насвкидку - 25 секунд. Сближение носителя и цели на 15 км меньше.
Плюс, дальности 27х ракет меньше, бой изначально начнется на меньших дальностях, а потому риск для носителя будет выше.

----------


## Red307

> Там не Н-001 Меч, а модернизированная если что. У нас что предполагаеться Дуэль? МиГи я учел сугубо с модернизированной станцией Н-019М. МиГ-31 на мой взгляд достаточно боеспособен, Тем более в состоянии применять Р-77... И про маневренность не стоит


"Модернизированная" н001 от н001 мало отличаются в плане ДВБ. Там сделали "обводной канал" для режимов В-П. Для ДВБ добавили дальнее обнаружение. Но по сравнению с цифрами у РЛС с ФАР это слезы.

Модернизированные н019м тоже не фонтан. То же, что на су-27см3 деленое на два.
Миг-31... специфичный самолёт. Если дальний бой перейдет, в ближний, как они будут действовать? Развернутся и на М3 уйдут?

----------


## cobra_73

> У АФАР рэптора есть возможность использования наноскундных импульсов, что влечет применение шумоподобных сигналов с широким спектром, детектирование которых затруднено, если не сказать, что невозможно. Так же наноскундные импульсы дают возможность "сжимать" временную диаграмму работы РЛС, что позволяет уменьшать время обзора, а также увеличивать количество сопровождаемых и обстреливаемых целей, увеличивать число запущенных и корректируемых АСП. Плюс, наноимпульсы дают пиковую мощность в мегаватты, что соответственно увеличиваетс дальности обнаружения, особенно в ЗПС и на слепых ракурсах. В целом АФАР принципиально лучше ФАР.


Короче вы сейчас ни о чем. Это напоминает один известный анекдот про потенцию...




> Я не знаю, какие у вас "реальные" дальности воздушного боя, но у нас они уже в разы выше возможностей Р-27.


Реальный воздушный бой в нашей реальности, где вы обитаете для меня загадко, врядли далее 60-70 км.




> У вас в начале страницы были РВВ СД с РК+ПАРГСН. Я таких не помню.


А я помню что там инерциальная с радиокоррекцией + полуактивная радиолокационная ГСН




> "Ребята", это не только США. Это НАТО в целом.


Та чихать на НАТО, вы всерьез думаете что у нас может быть война аля Ирак-91?

----------


## cobra_73

> Обнаружили, захватили и поставили на атаку цель к дальности 100 км. Загорелся ПР. Ракета пошла. Носитель и цель сближаются. На дальности отлёта 40 км от ностиеля АРГСН ракеты захватила цель, которая от нее на дальности 25км.


Побойтесь аллаха. Цель реально  она захватит на дальности раза в два-три меньше... Ну разве что цель Бройлер-747

----------


## cobra_73

> "Энергетикой" в наших кругах все же принято называть "летучесть" ракеты.


Энергетика в данном конкретном случаем мощность радиолокатора ГСН ракеты.

----------


## L39aero

Добавлю, а ф-15 прямо таки все с новой РЛС? А ф-16 прям все с АФАР, тем более как вы подтягиваете во всем НАТО? ТВД применения вы не учитываете? СМ3 машина годная, Пшка там и рядом уже не стоит. Дальше, я хочу посмотреть на того бравого пилота который пустив ракету по ВЦ представляющей угрозу для него в случае промаха, собственноручно сделал срыв захвата, это ж со стальными надо быть. Ну и воизбежание уклонения от темы 34ки, уровень Пшки для нее вполне реален. Так что постоять за себя мы можем, но лезть в гущу, с криком у меня есть р-27 верх тупизма. Кстати, р-27эр на новых машинах весьма дельная штучка, поэтому ее таскают по делу.

----------


## Red307

> Короче вы сейчас ни о чем. Это напоминает один известный анекдот про потенцию...



Вы напоминаете старика Хоттабыча, когда он сделал телефон из чистого мрамора)). Так же и у вас, РЛС это большая коробка, а что внутри - неизвестно.)) Кому нужна какая-то "временная диаграмма"? Работает и слава Богу)) Так?

----------


## cobra_73

> Вы напоминаете старика Хоттабыча, когда он сделал телефон из чистого мрамора)). Так же и у вас, РЛС это большая коробка, а что внутри - неизвестно.)) Кому нужна какая-то "временная диаграмма"? Работает и слава Богу)) Так?


Наоборот. Вы сказали без всякого понимания о чем вообще вещаете.. Да и хамить если что я тоже умею...

----------


## Red307

> Побойтесь аллаха. Цель реально  она захватит на дальности раза в два-три меньше... Ну разве что цель Бройлер-747


Данные цифры носят гриф из двух букв. 
Можете посмотреть на иностранных ресурсах для амраам. Там что-то типа 29км по цели типа истребитель. Исходите из этого.

----------


## cobra_73

> Данные цифры носят гриф из двух букв. 
> Можете посмотреть на иностранных ресурсах для амраам. Там что-то типа 29км по цели типа истребитель. Исходите из этого.


Даже не подумаю....  Делите смело на 2 для цели типа Истребитель с ЭПР=2-3 м.кв. не прикрытой помехами...

----------


## Red307

> Наоборот. Вы сказали без всякого понимания о чем вообще вещаете.. Да и хамить если что я тоже умею...


Ну так приходите к нам на работу. Расскажете, покажете...

----------


## Red307

> Даже не подумаю....  Делите смело на 2 для цели типа Истребитель с ЭПР=2-3 м.кв. не прикрытой помехами...


ЭПР 2-3, это кто будет?

----------


## Red307

> Добавлю, а ф-15 прямо таки все с новой РЛС? А ф-16 прям все с АФАР, тем более как вы подтягиваете во всем НАТО? ТВД применения вы не учитываете? СМ3 машина годная, Пшка там и рядом уже не стоит. Дальше, я хочу посмотреть на того бравого пилота который пустив ракету по ВЦ представляющей угрозу для него в случае промаха, собственноручно сделал срыв захвата, это ж со стальными надо быть. Ну и воизбежание уклонения от темы 34ки, уровень Пшки для нее вполне реален. Так что постоять за себя мы можем, но лезть в гущу, с криком у меня есть р-27 верх тупизма. Кстати, р-27эр на новых машинах весьма дельная штучка, поэтому ее таскают по делу.


Не забывайте, на Ф-15 АФАР уже лет15. Сейчас началась модернизация всех Ешек на АФАР. Вопрос времени. Аналогично ф-16 и 18. Вопрос времени. Даже не денег. А у нас тут конь не валялся.

По поводу годности СМ3, р-27 и пр. сказано выше.

----------


## Red307

> Реальный воздушный бой в нашей реальности, где вы обитаете для меня загадко, врядли далее 60-70 км.


это у вас миг-29 что ли?



> А я помню что там инерциальная с радиокоррекцией + полуактивная радиолокационная ГСН


 что-то новое.

----------


## cobra_73

> Не забывайте, на Ф-15 АФАР уже лет15. Сейчас началась модернизация всех Ешек на АФАР. Вопрос времени. Аналогично ф-16 и 18. Вопрос времени. Даже не денег. А у нас тут конь не валялся.
> 
> По поводу годности СМ3, р-27 и пр. сказано выше.


Эта ваше имха, она явно не стоит больше моей. Я к примеру считаю по другому.

Почитайте Лемана что ли, там правда о флоте но без разницы. Я про то что даже минимальную угрозу противник вынужден будет реагировать.... Потому решение о капремонте и минимальной модернизации семейства Су-27 более чем верное....

----------


## Red307

> Эта ваше имха, она явно не стоит больше моей. Я к примеру считаю по другому.
> 
> Почитайте Лемана что ли, там правда о флоте но без разницы. Я про то что даже минимальную угрозу противник вынужден будет реагировать.... Потому решение о капремонте и минимальной модернизации семейства Су-27 более чем верное....


Самое интересное, что ваша имха совершенно справедлива. Мне ее отец 15 лет назад рассказывал.))

----------


## Igor_k

https://pp.vk.me/c626330/v626330825/...d57eug-JZw.jpg
http://naukatehnika.com/files/journa...20%D0%AD-1.jpg
Кто-то может по данным фотографиям прикинуть весогабариты данного изделия ?(жаль нет дяди Миши , он бы по фотографии и вес и ЭПР определил)
По мне , так тут диаметр не менее полметра .

----------


## Fencer

Два самолета Су-34 поступили по гособорнзаказу в Центральный военный округ https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2209360@egNews

----------


## Red307

Су-34 пускает ракету и вроде как наблюдает через "платан" результат.

https://lentaru.media.eagleplatform....633&player=new

Хотя дальность до цели в момент поражения всего 10 км.

----------


## Avia M

Шесть истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 поступят по гособоронзаказу в состав авиационного полка Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) в Челябинской области до конца 2019 года. 
На данный момент началось формирование второй эскадрильи Су-34 в составе нашего полка.

https://tass.ru/ural-news/6071135

----------


## Fencer

Семь Су-34 и два транспортных самолета Ан-148-100 поступили по ГОЗ с начала года в ЦВО https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2221057@egNews

----------


## stream

> Семь Су-34 и два транспортных самолета Ан-148-100 поступили по ГОЗ с начала года в ЦВО https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2221057@egNews


Семь Су-34...поступят по ГОЗ-2019  до конца года в ЦВО))

----------


## Avia M

> Семь Су-34...поступят по ГОЗ-2019  до конца года в ЦВО))


Выше, командир заявлял о шести...

----------


## stream

> Выше, командир заявлял о шести...


то шесть, то семь...то восемь))

----------


## stream

Самолеты Су-34 поколения 4++ ЦВО впервые будут задействованы в конкурсе "Авиадартс-2019"

https://www.aex.ru/news/2019/3/27/195567/

----------


## AMCXXL

iz.ru/893628/2019-06-27/noveishie-su-34-budut-patrulirovat-severnyi-morskoi-put




> Арктику прикроют новейшие бомбардировщики
> Многофункциональные самолеты *Су-34 усилят Северный флот*
> 
> 
> Новые машины, скорее всего, получит 98-й отдельный смешанный авиационный Висленский Краснознаменный ордена Кутузова полк 45-й армии ВВС и ПВО Северного флота, дислоцирующийся в Мончегорске, считает военный эксперт Дмитрий Болтенков.
> 
> — Сейчас там есть одна эскадрилья бомбардировщиков Су-24М и еще одна — разведчиков Су-24МР, — рассказал он «Известиям». — Их могут и перевооружить на новые машины. «Тридцать четвертые» — многофункциональны. Су-34, получив специальные подвесные контейнеры, способны вести разведку, а также действовать без сопровождения истребителей прикрытия, так как могут вести воздушный бой с истребителями противника на равных. При необходимости «тридцать четвертые», имеющие мощный радар, смогут «подсветить» цели самолетам и кораблям.
> 
> Северный морской путь будут патрулировать современные бомбардировщики Су-34 — для этого на Северном флоте сформируют новую эскадрилью. Уникальные машины способны с высокой точностью поражать любые цели в любую погоду и время суток. На вооружении бомбардировщиков стоят противокорабельные ракеты Х-35У, которые могут пустить на дно любой боевой корабль вероятного противника, оснащенный самыми современными системами ПВО. Дальность полета Су-34 позволит держать под прицелом практически весть Северный морской путь, рассказали «Известиям» источники в Минобороны


.

----------


## Red307

> iz.ru/893628/2019-06-27/noveishie-su-34-budut-patrulirovat-severnyi-morskoi-put
> 
> .


Так* "усилят"* или "считает какой-то эксперт"?

----------


## Avia M

Усилят безусловно!...

----------


## Igor_k

https://army-news.ru/2018/08/mnogoce...su-34-chast-1/
 носу по левому борту появилась система дозаправки самолета в воздухе, унифицированная с самоле- тами Т-10М, К и Су-30МК, а под фюзеляжем — узел для подвесного агрегата заправки УПАЗ-А, применявшегося и на Су-24М.
Выходит , как минимум , первоначально планировали применять и упазы

----------


## stream

> https://army-news.ru/2018/08/mnogoce...su-34-chast-1/
>  носу по левому борту появилась система дозаправки самолета в воздухе, унифицированная с самоле- тами Т-10М, К и Су-30МК, а под фюзеляжем — узел для подвесного агрегата заправки УПАЗ-А, применявшегося и на Су-24М.
> Выходит , как минимум , первоначально планировали применять и упазы


это из серии: двигатель АЛ-31Ф М1, массажёр в кресле, а лётчики по очереди  в полёте могут прилечь на полу между креслами))

----------


## Сергей-1982

*Минобороны РФ и "Сухой" подписали контракт на модернизацию бомбардировщика Су-34 - источник* https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...514613&lang=RU

----------


## Avia M

ИНТЕРФАКС-СИБИРЬ - Новосибирский авиационный завод им. В.П.Чкалова (филиал ПАО "Авиационная холдинговая компания "Сухой"), завершающий госзаказ Минобороны РФ на производство Су-34, рассчитывает получить контракт на ремонт этих бомбардировщиков.
в том числе, идет о ремонте Су-34, "которые уже отработали свой ресурс с начала выпуска".

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id254702

----------


## Fencer

Кабина Су-34 (источник http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...=asc&start=500)

----------


## ZHeN

это коврик такой ? )))

----------


## Fencer

> это коврик такой ? )))


На фотографии нормально видно же - сам впервые увидел это и никогда не подумал бы,что в кабине фронтового бомбардировщика на полу будут коврики. На Днях Открытых Дверей на Дзёмгах и в Хурбе в открытые кабины обычно выстраиваются длиннющие очереди желающих посетить кабину и сфотографироваться в ней и поэтому я никогда не трачу время на стояние в очередях, а использую время с пользой для себя.

----------


## ZHeN

уютненько !

----------


## Fencer

> это коврик такой ? )))





> уютненько !


Может для этого коврики... 
"В длительном полёте можно поспать в проходе между креслами" Сухой Су-34

----------


## stream

в цехе окончательной сборки снято :))

----------


## Fencer

> в цехе окончательной сборки снято :))


По ссылке снято в строевой части...

----------


## Pilot

-2? Или заводской ремонт?

----------


## stream

да, рано ещё говорить, сели оба, уже хорошо ...

«Один из самолетов поврежден очень серьезно и будет восстанавливаться силами промышленности. Второй самолет поврежден в меньшей степени, возможно его восстановление на аэродроме базирования», — сказал собеседник агентства, отметив, что «летчикам, возможно, придется возмещать причиненный ущерб».

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МАКС-2019.

----------


## Fencer

Три новых истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-34 поступят на вооружение авиационного полка ЦВО в Челябинской области https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2254240@egNews

----------


## Сергей-1982

*Производство самолетов Су-34 в Новосибирске может прекратиться* https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3800433.html 


> По словам источника, близкого к Минобороны, подписание нового контракта на Су-34 может состояться в конце 2019 – начале 2020 г. Военные готовы приобрести 48 машин, утверждает человек в авиапромышленности, но это значит, что производство упадет до шести единиц в год

----------


## sovietjet

Почему удалили?

----------


## AndyK

> Почему удалили?


Поинтересуйтесь у ведущего темы,*Rus_Knights*

----------


## Полешук

Эх.

Не успел скопировать по сериям Су-34.


Хоть по Су-30 надо успеть...

----------


## stream

*Новосибирский авиационный завод им. В. П. Чкалова до конца октября получит заказ на новую партию бомбардировщиков Су-34.
*
https://ksonline.ru/358705/zavod-chk...akaz-na-su-34/

17 октября на пресс-конференции заместитель губернатора Новосибирской области Сергей Сёмка сообщил журналистам о том, что новосибирский авиазавод им. В.П. Чкалова до конца текущего месяца получит в работу заказ на партию Су-34.

Заместитель сказал, что контракт будет подписан до конца октября, а также отметил, что сокращения сотрудников завода не предвидится.

----------


## Avia M

Благая весть! Тему возрождаем... :Smile:

----------


## Red307

> Почему удалили?


Наверное чекисты пришли к ведущему

----------


## алтын

> Новосибирский авиазавод получит новый заказ Су-34 до конца октября
> По словам заместителя губернатора Новосибирской области Сергея Семки, сокращения сотрудников на предприятии не будет
> 
> "В течение октября (контракт - прим. ТАСС) на Су-34 будет подписан. Сокращения сотрудников не будет", - сказал он. При этом собеседник агентства не уточнил, сколько самолетов будет заказано.
> 
> Ранее газета "Ведомости" со ссылкой на источник в Минобороны РФ писала, что новый контракт на Су-34 будет предполагать перенос сборки этих самолетов из Новосибирска в Комсомольск-на-Амуре. По данным издания, подписание нового соглашения может состояться в конце 2019 - начале 2020 года. В мае 2019 года местные СМИ писали, что завод лишается заказа на Су-34 и сокращает сотрудников, однако тогда Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация опровергла эту информацию.


©https://tass.ru/sibir-news/7010684

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Почему удалили?


Все ОК.
Чистили "шапку" темы, была проблема. Все восстановлено и забэкапено.

----------


## Avia M

Несколько стран прислали заявки на покупку российских бомбардировщиков Су-34, сообщил журналистам глава "Рособоронэкспорта" Александр Михеев.
Он не уточнил, какие страны проявили заинтересованность в покупке Су-34.
"Работа у нас ведется. Несколько партнеров даже летали на этих самолетах. Так что ждем решений, проводим маркетинговую работу", - сказал Михеев.

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/684530

Ранее 2016. 




> Заместитель министра обороны России Юрий Борисов сообщил, что зарубежные заказчики «выстраиваются в очередь» за бомбардировщиками Су-34


https://russian.rt.com/article/31088...-34-vystroilas

За три года "очередь" не продвинулась, в ней стоящие ропщут... :Confused:

----------


## Fencer

Еще два бомбардировщика Су-34 переданы Минобороны РФ https://vpk.name/news/352742_eshe_dv...borony_rf.html

----------


## Avia M

Модернизированный вариант российского истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-34 будет создан к 2022 году, на самолете, в частности, заменят радиолокационную станцию (РЛС).

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/7398307...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

В 2020 году начнется серийное производство обновленного варианта бомбардировщика Су-34 (по обозначению НАТО Fullback — «Защитник»). Машине присвоен индекс НВО — «новые возможности».
Самолет оснастят современными боеприпасами, улучшенными средствами РЭБ и уникальными разведывательными контейнерами. С помощью своей современной разведывательной системы он может обнаруживать излучение радаров, радиосвязь и даже работу сотовых телефонов на расстоянии в сотни километров.

https://iz.ru/966999/2020-01-22/su-3...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## алтын

> Еще два бомбардировщика Су-34 переданы Минобороны РФ https://vpk.name/news/352742_eshe_dv...borony_rf.html


Крайняя пара Су-34 отправилась в Липецк




> 31.01.2020 - Единый день приемки военной продукции ( г.Москва)
> В Национальном центре управления обороной РФ под руководством Министра обороны РФ генерала армии С.К.Шойгу пройдет Единый день приемки военной продукции, на котором будут заслушаны доклады должностных лиц о текущем положении дел в сфере реализации государственного оборонного заказа и проблемных вопросах влияющих на ход его выполнения, в том числе доклады по видеоконференцсвязи непосредственно с предприятий промышленности, воинских частей и объектов строительства, где осуществляется приемка военной техники и объектов инфраструктуры.
> 
> В период с 27 по 30 января представителям СМИ предлагается подготовить информационные материалы о приемке военной техники и объектов инфраструктуры непосредственно на предприятиях ОПК, в воинских частях и объектах строительства:
> ....
> *многофункциональных истребителей бомбардировщиков Су-34 (г.Липецк);
> истребителей перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ (г.Канск, Красноярский край);*
> ....


https://function.mil.ru/for_media/ev...orfSimpleEvent

----------


## Avia M

Четыре бомбардировщика Су-34 вернулись из Сирии в Россию. Лидером для группы выступил Ту-154 RA-85041. Он прибыл в Латакию поздно вечером 10 марта.
Российские самолеты пролетели через воздушное пространство Сирии, Ирака, Ирана. После повернули над Каспийским морем и приземлились на аэродроме Приволжский в Астраханской области.
Возвращение боевой техники выполнено в рамках ротации.

https://topwar.ru/168925-chetyre-bom...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны согласовало детали контракта на новую партию новейших бомбардировщиков Су-34. Ожидается, что до 2027 года в войска поступит не менее 76 машин. По новому контракту Су-34 построят в усовершенствованном варианте: с современным вооружением и целым набором разведывательных систем на борту. 

https://iz.ru/1016971/anton-lavrov-r...ovannoi-versii

----------


## Avia M

8 июня. /ТАСС/. Минобороны РФ подписало трехлетний контракт на строительство около 20 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34. 
речь идет о типовых самолетах с определенными изменениями по опыту эксплуатации в войсках. 
Контракт на закупку модернизированных Су-34М "планируется к подписанию в 2021 году" 

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/8676891...ndex.ru%2Fnews

"Около"... :Confused:

----------


## Fencer

Модернизированный бомбардировщик Су-34 пополнил боевой состав авиационного полка ЗВО в Воронежской области https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2302334@egNews

----------


## Живојин

Разве это не самолет?

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id271131

----------


## Avia M

Заключительная партия истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 по долгосрочному контракту с Минобороны России изготовлена и прошла испытания.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/10152961?fromtg=1

----------


## stream

старт ЛИС НАЗ. а бортовой то замазан...

----------


## Fencer

> бортовой то замазан...


Это давно уже практикуется...

----------


## Fencer

> Заключительная партия истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-34 по долгосрочному контракту с Минобороны России изготовлена и прошла испытания.
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/10152961?fromtg=1


Специалистами военного представительства Минобороны России на базе компании «Сухой» принят истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-34 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2328173@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Авиаполк ЦВО в Челябинской области пополнился модернизированным истребителем-бомбардировщиком Су-34 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2348421@egNews

----------


## stream

> Авиаполк ЦВО в Челябинской области пополнился модернизированным истребителем-бомбардировщиком Су-34


пополнился ))

----------


## Igor_k

https://www.zhukvesti.ru/articles/detail/29588/
Предполагается, что в 2021 г. на НАЗ построят первые машины Су-34Э для ВВС Алжира. ВВС Алжира заказали по 14 бомбардировщиков Су-34Э.
Все-таки будет забавно , если такое произойдет .

----------


## lindr

> ВВС Алжира заказали по 14 бомбардировщиков Су-34Э


Хм. 14? Бомберы у Алжира - штат по 20 машин в эскадрилье. У Истребителей по 14.

----------


## Igor_k

> Хм. 14? Бомберы у Алжира - штат по 20 машин в эскадрилье. У Истребителей по 14.


Не я же писал  :Rolleyes:  . Кстати , а кто там числился в бомберах (Кроме Су-24 , разумеется)
А тут другая версия
https://topwar.ru/180889-alzhir-zaku...iki-su-34.html

----------


## Живојин

В ФСВТС опровергли сообщения о поставке Су-34 ВВС Алжира

https://topwar.ru/180913-v-fsvts-opr...s-alzhira.html

----------


## Pilot

Занятная фотография фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34 с подвешенными сразу десятью имитационными авиационными бомбами (ИАБ, имитатор ядерных бомб) обнаружена в выложенной в открытый доступ презентации к отмечавшемуся в апреле 2015 года 60-летию ФГУП «Российский федеральный ядерный центр – Всероссийский научно-исследовательский институт технической физики имени академика Е.И. Забабахина» (ФГУП «РФЯЦ-ВНИИТФ им. академика Е.И. Забабахина», Снежинск, ранее Челябинск-70, Челябинская область) (по наводке Телеграм-канала "Фотозаклепки").

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4286699.html

----------


## AndyK

> Занятная фотография фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34 с подвешенными сразу десятью имитационными авиационными бомбами (ИАБ, имитатор ядерных бомб) обнаружена в выложенной в открытый доступ презентации...


ЗБ-500 это

----------


## Fencer

«Технодинамика» поставила тренажер экипажа Су-34 учебному центру ВВС https://rostec.ru/news/tekhnodinamik...u-tsentru-vvs/

----------


## Сергей-1982

Помогите пожалуйста разобраться по данным Су-34.
В одних источниках боевая нагрузка 8000 кг,дальность 4000 км,в других по ссылкам на Бондарева 12000кг и дальность с ПТБ до 7000 км.
Также от 12000+ пишут инсайдеры на Паралае, Топваре,Отваге .
Точно также много споров о том что в других странах все могут МФИ, а у нас специализированный Су-34.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Fencer

Время загрузки полетных заданий в авиационные средства поражения на фронтовом бомбардировщике Су-34 сокращено в три раза https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2375682@egNews

----------


## KAV

> Время загрузки полетных заданий в авиационные средства поражения на фронтовом бомбардировщике Су-34 сокращено в три раза


Интересно какие полетные задания загружаются, например, в ОФАБ 250-270? Понятно, что министр не может знать все тонкости, но есть же специалисты, которые могут подсказать...

----------


## petio

Видимо речь шла о введении координати целей в КАБ-500С и других боеприпасов работающих по ГЛОНAССУ

----------


## KAV

> Видимо речь шла о введении координати целей в КАБ-500С и других боеприпасов работающих по ГЛОНAССУ


Думаю, что речь шла о загрузке полетных заданий в СУВ. Раньше они вводились на земле, теперь сделали возможность изменять их и в воздухе. А уж какие АСП будут использоваться без разницы.

----------


## Fencer

https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...pMain&tkn=1525

----------


## Fencer

https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...pMain&tkn=2552

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Fencer

Самолет Су-34 http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...33c449fa04.pdf

----------


## lindr

> И сколько МКИ в итоге получат Брамос-А в 2018, после 10 лет "тырканья"? Десяток? Или может даже полтора? -))) Если вообще получат...
> 
> А на любой серийный Су-34 такую ракету можно бы без особых проблем интегрировать за 2,5-3 года, то есть уже в 2011-12 Су-34 летали бы с Брамосами -))))


_Пост был в 2016 году, в январе 2020 вышла статейка..._


The Indian Air Force (IAF) stood up its first permanent Su-30MKI squadron, 222 Squadron also known as the ‘Tigersharks’,....

The squadron will initially consist of four to six Sukhoi Su-30MKI fighters and is slated to reach its full complement of 18 aircraft by early 2021

*. Eight of the squadron’s 18 Su-30MKIs are set to be armed with the air-launched BrahMos-A supersonic cruise missile. 
*

Аж целых* ВОСЕМЬ!* машин должны были получить эти вундервафлю к 2021 году

И да, 




> Only two IAF Su-30 MKI fighters have been converted to carry the air-launched variant of the BrahMos to date.


За *12 (двенадцать, Карл!)* лет разработки авиационного варианта, две специально построенные машины (то есть прототипа) были в итоге ими оснащены. 

Обещали к началу 2021 8 серийных, надо поискать, выполнили ли...

а... Ну вот нашел

Статейка от 09 DECEMBER 2021




> India has test-launched the BrahMos-A (Air) supersonic cruise missile from an Indian Air Force (IAF) Sukhoi Su-30MKI multirole combat aircraft, clearing the system for mass production.
> 
> The Ministry of Defence (MoD) in New Delhi said the test took place in the morning of 8 December from the Defence Research and Development Organisation's (DRDO's) integrated test range in Chandipur, on the coast of the eastern state of Odisha.


*Испытали и вот-начнут серийное производство после 14 лет разработки...*




> The BrahMos-A has undergone several flight trials,* the most recent of which was in July 2021*. *Flight tests started in November 2017*, captive carriage tests *commenced in 2016*, while static motor* testing of the missile began six years earlier*.[/B]


*14 лет с начала разработки... 12 лет испытаний... шедеврально...*

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Несколько новых модернизированных многоцелевых бомбардировщиков Су-34м поступили в авиачасть армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа (ВВО), сообщает пресс-служба округа в понедельник.
По информации пресс-службы, самолеты уже введены в эксплуатацию и задействованы в учебно-тренировочных полетах.

https://www.interfax-russia.ru/index...-voennyy-okrug

----------


## Fencer

> Несколько новых модернизированных многоцелевых бомбардировщиков Су-34м поступили в авиачасть армии ВВС и ПВО Восточного военного округа (ВВО), сообщает пресс-служба округа в понедельник.
> По информации пресс-службы, самолеты уже введены в эксплуатацию и задействованы в учебно-тренировочных полетах.
> 
> https://www.interfax-russia.ru/index...-voennyy-okrug


https://m.vk.com/video81667431_45624...l81667431_7127

----------


## Polikarpoff

*Подписан новый контракт на поставку в войска фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34*

https://topwar.ru/200388-podpisan-no...kov-su-34.html

----------


## Avia M

если Су-34 получат двигатели от истребителя Су-57, то возможности первого революционно вырастут.

https://lenta.ru/news/2022/11/18/ntcnn/

----------


## stream

АЛ-31Ф стоит, стоял и будет....

----------


## stream

2022.12.29

*Минобороны РФ получило очередную партию фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34.
*
"Очередная партия фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34, изготовленных на Новосибирском авиазаводе, переданы заказчику. Самолеты уже отправились к месту постоянной дислокации..."

Производство самолетов Су-34 и его версий с расширенными боевыми возможностями обеспечивает заводу стабильную загрузку на перспективу", - отметили в пресс-службе ОАК.
http://old.russianplanes.net
http://old.russianplanes.net/id311742

----------

